#ubuntu-br 2011-09-19
<Guest38147> eu faria se tivesse os 16 de ram ,, pq pra virtualizar será que ele perde muita velocidade??
<barna> Guest38147, eu tava usando um duo core 1.6 2ram dd2 e rodava o virtualbox aki de boa!
<barna> num era lá essas coisas, mas rodava de boa!
<barna> usava pacote adobe nele de boa!
<Guest38147> é eu tbm ja fiz em menos da metade dessea confg. é rodou legal era uma asus 266 co athlon xp2.8 o cara valente...
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> meu xp no virtualbox e quase seamless
<pqatsi> nao tenho problema nenhum virtualizando coisas, mas e bom ter ram
<pqatsi> meu notebook com i3 roda com 4gb de ram
<barna> eu to me programando pra colocar 4ram no comp novo!
<pqatsi> brb
<barna> 2 é muito pouco, ainda mais em sistema 64bits!
<Guest38147> tpois então é a partir dos 4g que fica superior pq há 32 com 4. q supera 64 com 4 gb,, certo??
<Guest38147> ví uma matéria do ubuntu num processador de 48 nuleos ,,, onde vamos para?? credo..
<barna> Guest38147, num entendi o lançe dos 32/64!
<Guest38147> oi galera eu tbm to com uma baita´duvida eu sei que o canal é do ubuntu não de hadr ,, mas eu atualizei o bios pelo utilitário do fabricante ,, mas deixei firewall antivirus tudo rodando ,,e apesar de estar tudo ok eu estou desconfiado .. será que se eu instalar o sistema seco sem java nem nada o flah tem mais chances de dar certo do que com o sistema todo atualizado???
<xispirito> o0
<Guest38147> dizia que um sistema de 32 com 4 gb de ram pode tender a ser mais rápido que um de 64 com a mesmaram..
<barna> ah sim!
<barna> mas mesmo com 2gb o 64 é mais rapido q o 32!
<barna> acredito q menos d 2 gb ja não seja!
<Doomtron> no meu netbook a diferença não significativa
<Doomtron> não é*
<Guest38147> ainda bem q existe o linux puppy,,hehehehe
<barna> mas ainda num me entendi 100% com o 64bits! o 32 ainda ta rodando mais redondo!
<Guest38147> aliás não da pra colocar o puppy num smartfhone  , certo?
<Guest38147> é claro depende muito de cada hard mas o tenhosentido é que com poca ram o 32 é mai estável
<Guest38147> digo pouca 4 gb
<Guest38147> ou menos
<Guest38147> ahh alguém de Itajaí, ??
<Guest38147> com todo respeito ao nome da sala eu tbm queria perguntar
<Guest38147>  de fato , no windows as vezes eu me sinto sem ter muito onde ir ou q fazer ,, então sempre tenho um linux ,, apesar de não saber usar ,, ele me prende por varias horas ,, ja que saiu o windows8 ,, não custa testar .... mas será que alguém aqui sabe alguma coisa sobre o suporte a pt-br ou espanhol como aconteceu na prévia do 7??
<barna> suporte online do win???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<barna> desculpa! mas num aguentei!!!!!!
<Guest38147> oi Barna eu sei que isso nunca existiu ,, eu digo será que o win8 é só em ingles ou como na previa do 7 que tinha uma versão em espanhol,, c ja testou o 8??
<barna> nops!
<xispirito> aehueaeuhaehueauhehuahuahua
<xispirito> vou ligar agora!
<barna> só testei o 7 por causa d um jogo!
<xispirito> digam digam onde está
<barna> male male, uso o xp em vbox!!!
<Guest38147> aqui não é proibido falar win ,não né rapaze??
<xispirito> não
<Guest38147> belê
<xispirito> acho que não...
<xispirito> =)
<AlessonZaire> Deve ser proibido falar bem
<barna> Guest38147, assim, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico! se ta em silencio pode falar do q quiser, mas se tem alguem ajudando alguem ai num rola!
<AlessonZaire> Eh sempre bom checar as regras hahaha
<Guest38147> é eu to baixando mas ainda deve demorar 20h diz o fdm
<barna> por isso que temos o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)! é um canal pra bater papo e falar sobre qualquer tipo de assunto!
<Guest38147> claro
<xispirito> a burocracia dos brasileiros é invejável
<xispirito> somos profissionais em complicar o simples
<xispirito> lol
<barna> ai fica mais facil e ninguel atrapalha o suporte de ninguem!
<Guest38147> vamos ver a verdade??
<Guest38147>  quantas pessoas há no off-topic  , será que é mais que aki?
<xispirito> Guest38147, umas duas
<barna> nops, tem muito menos!
<barna> mas kras, se num tivesse o canal offtopic isso aki viraria chat da uol! ai niguem consegue prestar suporte!
<Guest38147> ahh então tá certo ,, se fossse muito menos aqui haveria mais facilidade de obter respostas..
<xispirito> eu presto suporte aqui 12h dia se for o caso, mas quero um salário =)
<barna> tem outros canail de linux tb! eu to sempre no #vivaolinux, #linux4fun e #linuxajuda
<Guest38147> é quem tá no linux tá sempre em casa
<barna> sem falar do #inkscape-br e #gimp-br q são quase mortos..... mas eu boto fé q um dia vamos ter mais pessoas interessadas em edição no linux!
<barna> Guest38147, como assim?
<xispirito> Guest38147, acho que é ao contrário o0
<Guest38147> digo que o suporte a linux é igual peça de fusca ,, tem até no açouge>>>
<Guest38147> açougue
<barna> heheheheheheheheheh
<xispirito> o dia que o padeiro me ensinar a aplocar patches nos sources eu vou ficar assustado 0.0
<xispirito> #aplicar
<Guest38147> o Barna será que pra atualizar bios sem ser pelo disket,, pelo so,, é melhor o sistem seco ,ou todo atualizado??
<barna> diskt?????  isso ainda existe?
<barna> meu pc num tem nem drive de cd/dvd!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkk
<barna> brincadeira!
<barna> eu atualizo a bios pelo OS! acabei de atualizar ela! usando o linux!
<Guest38147> ahhh um dia eu chego lá,,,rsrsrsrsrs
<barna> eu to usando um netbook asus, e pro meu modelo a asus tem atualizador de bios for linux!
<barna> no pc antigo não tinha, ai fiz a atualização por winxp!
<Guest38147> agora é apt-get morra pro monopólio,,,rsrsrsrs
<barna> hehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<Guest38147> a minha placa é uma ecs h61h2-m2 eu atualizei o bios e o setup ficou todo colorido com ícones e mouse ,, e parece que tem até net e não sei mais o que ,, acho q o meu so vai ser o stup
<barna> heheheheeehehehehe
<Guest38147> o barna .. mas vc desabilita firewall ativirus e tudo ou não prescisa??
<barna> no linux?
<Guest38147> não
<Guest38147> no win
<Guest38147>  pq o utilitário flash é pra ele...
<barna> no win eu uso o sistema mais seguro do mundo!
<barna> desabilitei a placa de rede/wireles!
<barna> assim não entra na internet! 99% menos de chance de virus! 100% de segurança contra invasão!
<amarelinho_EMO> e entrou no irc via bluetooth barna???
<barna> e não plugo pen drive no comp usando win, só linux!
<barna> meu pc num tem bluetooth!
<barna> só uso internet no linux!
<Guest38147> aproveitando  ,,, ja usei versões customizadas dos buntos mas acho que agora vou começar do começo será que é sempre melhor começão do ubuntu seco???
<barna> como assim?
<Guest38147>  ja usei os pingui ,,kurumim e alguns outros ,, são ótimos mas o ubunto sem customização tende a ser melhor??
<barna> depende do que vc quer!
<barna> eu instalo o ubuntu limpo e vou instalando o que quero nele! pra ficar redondo!
<barna> 1vez baixei o ubuntu-mini (20mb) e fui instalando tudo na mão, ai ficou show! mas demorei quase 2 semanas pra deixar ele 100%!
<Guest38147> puxa o picolo sai bem na hora da kame -hame -há ,,, caramba??? vó mandar o freeza pegar ele   rsrrsrs
<Guest38147> o barna será que vc pode me mandar esse tuto de duas pra eu deixar o meu 100% tbm??
<barna> eu num usei tuto não!
<barna> fiz de cabeça!
<Guest38147> ahh
<Guest38147> ok
<barna> posso te passar uns passos basicos, tipo os reps q uso e algumas primordiais etc....
<barna> o resto vc vai instalando pela central de programas......
<Guest38147> puxa camarada isso seria bom
<Guest38147> se puder,,, mm30172@gmail.com
<barna> vc já entendeu como funfa o lance dos repositorios etc... né?
<Guest38147> mais ou menos
<barna> ok, vou tenta explica bem por cima!
<Guest38147> primeiro adiciona as ppa depois update depois upgrade???
<barna> assim, os repositorios são tipo um "baco de pacotes" on-line!
<barna> ai vc "instala/adiciona" um repositorio e vc tem acesso a esses pacotes!
<Guest38147> mas eu me perco sempre quando quero saber quais as verssões mais novas dos pacotes ,,, as veses tem pacote mais novo que
<Guest38147> nao sei bem como proceder entre tantos
<barna> certo, vc ta usando qual OS agora?
<Guest38147> ainda vou baixar o 11.10ubuntu
<Guest38147> ainda to no win
<barna> ok!
<barna> assim, o 11.10 nem foi lançado oficialmente ainda! as versões disponiveis são beta!
<barna> o 11.04 não é la dos mais estaveis! muitas movidades etc.....
<Guest38147> éé mas ja tá bem redonda eu acho...
<barna> o 10.04 é um LTS, tem como base a estabilidade etc......
<barna> eu ainda gosto mais do 10.04! mas to tendo q usar o 11.04 por causa do meu hardware!
<barna> se vc tiver disposto a enfrentar bugs, pega o 11,10 e boa sorte!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<Guest38147> eu tenho o dvd do os pingui 11.04 porem ele nunca consegue criar uma partição e ficar junto ao win ,, eu não manjo do particionamento avançãdo enão ele só consigo rodar sozinho
<barna> como eu uso o ubuntu pra trabalhar, num posso ficar tendo contratempos com bugs!
<barna> certo!
<Guest38147> claro
<barna> se vc quiser eu posso te ajudar no lance de particionar! disso eu entendo o suficiente pra ter 6 OS instalado na maquina!
<barna> *na minha maquina!
<Guest38147> como vem a ser isso?
<barna> tenho 2 hds! no interno tenho instalado 3 ubuntus e 1 win7, no externo tenho instalado 2 ubuntus!
<barna> eu fui re-particionando os hds pra deixar espaços pros OS e espaço pro arquivos!
<barna> na hora de instalar o OS eu falo em que partição eu quero q ele instale!
<barna> pra fazer o particionamento eu uso o gparted-live!
<Guest38147> a minha intenção é ; tenho o win7 ,, coloco o ubuntu , grubou beleza , aí eu coloco o win 8 e ele gruba tudo ,, vamos ver se dá
<barna> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<barna> quando vc instala qualquer versão do win, ele tira o grub! só inicia o win!
<Guest38147> pois então ,, acho que tem q fazer mais de uma partição pra um ubuntu ,,, uma pra swap e putra pra sys, certo?
<barna> dai vc tem q re-instalar o grub pra pode optar por iniciar no win ou linux!
<barna> vc quer ficar com w7, w8 e ubuntu juntos? é isso?
<Guest38147> é facil reinstalar o grub a partir de um pendrive por exemplo?
<barna> sim, super simples!
<Guest38147> é isso eu quero os tres so´s
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> eu num manjo muito do lance das partições de reserva q o win faz!
<barna> mas seria algo assim, 1 partição pro w7, 1 pro w8, 1 pro ubuntu, 1 de swap!
<Guest38147> é acho que talvez eu tenha que ter mais uns hd´s pra me simplificar
<Guest38147> aliás um hd externo pela usb pode ser mais rápido que um interno??
<barna> fiz mais ou menos q te falei, mas deixo um partição grande pra colocar os arquivos!
<barna> dependendo dos hds sim!
<barna> vc tem q ver a velocidade de cada hd!
<Guest38147> cara eu tenho que estudar muito mais a particçaõ linux
<barna> exemplo, meu note antigo tinha um hd de 10mb/s e meu hd externo é de 30mb/s!
<barna> então usar OS nele era mais vantagem!
<Guest38147> claro
<barna> agora o pc novo tem hd de 50mb/s! então vale mais usar no interno!
<Guest38147> ããhh a minha placa fala de 3gs/s sata2??
<barna> kra num lembro mais!
<barna> só lembro das velocidades!
<Guest38147> bom acho q 2hd interno melhora pro ha ,, mas a controladora ide trabalha com a velocidade de um ,,, mas já 1 hd intrno mais outro pela usb teria-mos a velocidade do ide mais da usb?? certo?
<barna_> voltei! re-iniciei o modem aki!
<barna_> num sei se entendi! mas acho q a resposta é sim!
<Guest38147> é acho q sim pq tem a controladora ide é a usb ,, deve dar pra aumentar a transferencia assim??
<barna_> sim!
<Guest38147> mas voltando ao assunto c vc puder me mandar algumas dicas pra deixar o ubuntu 100multimídea  beleza  eu agradeço
<barna_> tipo se eu for editar um video q ta no meu hd interno e OS no hd insterno, vou ter perda de velocidade em relação se o video tivesse no hd externo!
<barna_> ok, posso te mandar p/ e-mail, mas num vou mandar um tuto só os comandos! ok?
<Guest38147> ok my broather
<barna_> me passa o mail de novo!
<Guest38147> mm30172@gmail.com
<barna_> vamos ver o q vc vai precisar!
<barna_> vc vai usar o virtualbox?
<Guest38147> sim
<barna_> wine?
<Guest38147> ahh no virtualbox um win consegue winupdate??
<barna_> sim!
<Guest38147> sim wine
<Guest38147> ok
<barna_> google chrome?
<Guest38147> por exemplo o ubuntu studio não deve ter nenhum problema com audio é vídeo ..ele é pra isso mas o ubuntu seco consegue a mesma funcionalidade , ??
<barna> sim, dependendo do uso até melhor!
<barna> pois o ubuntustudio não é voltado pro uso diario, e sim pra edição!
<barna> eu tenho ele instalado aki!
<Guest38147> ou tem repositórios q so o studio tem e ´por isso e mais multimidia??
<barna> se vc for colocar programas de uso diario ele vai perder a velocidade q é a base dele!
<Guest38147> ahh
<barna> acho q não! sei q ele tem um kernel diferente e uma configuração mais clean! pra dar mais performaçe!
<barna> eu uso basicamente 2 ubuntus, um ubuntu normal, pra uso diario e um ubuntu studio pra produção!
<Guest38147> e o juntadados .. vc conhece??
<barna> mas tudo q faço no studio faço no normal! só q no studio faço com mais velocidade!
<barna> juntados?? não o q seria?
<Guest38147> pq ele tá seco certo??
<barna> qual?
<Guest38147> é uma distro que dizem ser um studio com algo mais e é nacional
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> mandei o mail!
<barna> cha eu te explica!
<Guest38147> n~entendí?
<barna> o rep do Medibuntu e wine é só colar o comando no terminal e ele vai "instalar" o repositorio
<barna> q vc não entendeu?
<Guest38147> foi nada ,mana
<Guest38147> digo mano
<Guest38147> medibuntu e pra multimidia certo?
<barna> o rep do virtual box, vc tem q por a primeira parte no terminal, que ele vai instalar a chave de acesso ao rep, e a segunda vc tem q entrar no synaptic e colocar o rep na mão, essa linha q começa deb http..... etc. é o que vc tem q colar no synaptic!
<barna> certo!
<Guest38147> ok
<barna> depois vc tem abilitar os reps que vem ubuntu mas tão desabilitados,  e dar um update
<barna> dai é só instalar!
<Guest38147> até aí belê
<barna> ah, esqueci de escrever no mail, depois de colocar todos os reps, vc instala o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras, pronto, ele vai estar 100% pra multimidia!
<barna> depois é só instar o virtualbox 4.3, wine etc......
<Guest38147> ta cert
<barna> qualquer duvida por me perguntar ou aki, ou no mail q te mandei pra vc!
<Guest38147> ok camarada ,,até breve
<Guest38147> valeu
<barna> disponha!
<shallwe> galer galera
<shallwe> a microsoft bloqueou a rede msn pra audio e video certo?
<shallwe> se 2 pessoas usarem o amsn ou empathy no ubuntu, essas 2 pessoas poderão usar audio e video ou mesmo assim ainda nao?
<barna> boa pergunta, nunca usei audio e video na rede msn, só no skype!
<shallwe> barna, pois é se bem que tem skype pra isso :D
<barna> aki rola 100%!
<barna> mas se vc quiser podemos testar, to usando o pidgin!
<picolo> boa noite ubuntuseros
<barna_> vai!
<barna_> cai!
<barna_> se vc quiser podemors testar!
<shallwe> barna, aaa blz vlw :D
<barna> falow!
<shallwe> era só duvida mesmo pro serviço :D
<barna> :)
<barna> mais tarde vou pegar o note da minha namorada e vou testar!
<Agua> eu acho que não funciona
<Agua> só se usar um protocolo/servidor paralelo
<Agua> do contrario o servidor / protocolo é da MS
<H3ruS> alguem ae usa skype
<barna> eu
<H3ruS> ta osso configurar o mic
<H3ruS> barna: voce deixa default
<H3ruS> tudo la
<H3ruS> o fone nao funfa
<barna> num lembro, cha eu v!
<H3ruS> ok
<H3ruS> mic in ou line in
<barna> sim, aki de default!
<H3ruS> barna: no alsamixer
<H3ruS> como voce deixa
<H3ruS> pro que nao funfa o fone
<H3ruS> e funfava antes
<H3ruS> nem do note e nem o mic msm
<barna> tem o teste dele!
<H3ruS> barna: ja tentei
<H3ruS> foda q o teste dele demora demais
<H3ruS> o do win é bem melhor
<barna> sim, no comp antigo dava trabalho conf!
<barna> nesse novo foi em defalt
<H3ruS> barna: entao da outra vez foi normal
<H3ruS> funfou de primeira
<barna> eu to ligado!
<barna> ja apanhei muito do skype!
<barna> to fazendo um download aki, ta dando pau no skype,acaba em 5min!
<H3ruS> kkk
<H3ruS> ok
<barna> H3ruS, é, aki funfou normal!
<barna> na real, ele nem me da mais a opção de mudar a conf!
<H3ruS> barna: ja arrumei
<H3ruS> era no alsa
<barna> no pc velho tinha varias opções....
<H3ruS> tinha q ativar mais coisas
<H3ruS> 0.0
<barna> hummmmmmm!
<H3ruS> barna: tinha q ir numas conf sinistras
<H3ruS> aeuaheuaheuaeha
<barna> tenho lembrança de algo do tipo!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<H3ruS> auehauhuhea
<H3ruS> barna:
<H3ruS> ja add ae no skype
<H3ruS> aeuhaeuaehauehaa
<barna> bom, vou nessa! talvez volte mais tarde!
<picolo> cheguei
<picolo> o que ta acontecendo?
<barna> falow!
<picolo> :P
<picolo> O loko, eu cheguei o  bARNA saiu?
<picolo> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> como que é o comando de ignorar mesmo?
<H3ruS> alguem advogado ae ?
<shallwe> lol meu netbook nao roda filmes em hd o.O nice
<shallwe> love atoms
<Agua> love atums
<xGrind> shallwe; nao roda?
<xGrind> colocou os codecs?
<shallwe> xGrind, nao
<shallwe> sim, rodar roda mas roda travando :D
<shallwe> da no mesmo que nao rodar hahahhaa
<H3ruS> shallwe: voce ta usando o que para rodar
<shallwe> vlc
<H3ruS> totem, vlc
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> shallwe: tenta o totem
<H3ruS> ele ja vem instalado por padrao
<shallwe> é filme 720p
<shallwe> sim roda, mas trava
<shallwe> totem pior ainda
<shallwe> trva d+ o vlc as vezes, mas fica travando
<shallwe> ja no windows roda 100% o.O
<H3ruS> shallwe: acredito q seja plugin msm
<shallwe> sim deve ser o codec
<wviana> alguem sabe como salvar as configurações do gvim, quero mudar a fonte para tamanho 12, eu mudo mas quando eu fecho e abro d volta ele volta para 10
<amr_> zitecrs
<zitecrs> bom dia
<zitecrs> preciso de ajuda para configurar o teclado do meu pc no ubuntu
<zitecrs> o do meu teclado é: modelo F21BL1-M
<zitecrs> há mais de 30 dias tento configurar sem sucesso meu teclado
<khyron_> .
<zitecrs> preciso de ajuda para configurar o teclado de meu computador no ubuntu
<zitecrs> preciso de ajuda para configurar o teclado do meu pc no ubuntu
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<LobsHome> Gostaria de saber sobre programas para radios online. Gostaria de ouvir radios enquanto estou no pc.
<LobsHome> Alguém sabe indicar algum?
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: rhythmbox tem
<LobsHome> Ok vou procurar aqui.
<LobsHome> Obrigado
<LobsHome> Estou começando a estudar programação C. Gostaria de saber como faço isso em Linux.
<LobsHome> No Windows eu compilo, gera um .exe como vai funcionar isso o Linux?
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: depois é fazer seus códigos e $ gcc codigo.c -o codigo e $ ./codigo
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: se usar a math.h colocar a flad de compilação: -lm
<LobsHome> Certo.
<LobsHome> Ah como vc faz para seu texto aqui ficar vermelho e direcionado?
<joaovrmaia> coloco seu nick e depois 2 pontos
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: Blz
<LobsHome> LobsHome: Teste
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: você é programador de C certo? Comecei a pouco tempo. Estou tentando entender uma coisa. Consegui fazer sem problemas os exercícios.
<shallwe> bom dia
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: sim
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: Mas só para ambiente texto, falando de windows. Creio que será o mesmo aqui. Para desenvolver softwares no ambiente gráfico como funciona?
<shallwe> eu programava C :D bem legal, mas hoje espero a criação de uma linguagem que vc peça para ele fazer e ele faça :P
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: Como quando fazemos em delphi por exemplo.
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: vc diz editar o código? eu uso vim com editor de texto no terminal mas tem editores gráficos: gedit, kate, anjuta, eclipse, ...
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: se procurar sobre programação de interfaces ai é diferente
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: em delphi ou vb eu crio a tela, e coloco a função para os botões e demais elementos.
<shallwe> desculpe me intrometer , mas pra grafico no gnome uso glade
<shallwe> e pra kde uso QT editor
<LobsHome> Preciso fazer um protótipo de programa para roteiro dinamico para a empresa que trabalho.
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: então vc pretende ter um gerador de código p/ interface? isso p/ C não tem... mas em C++ tem o Glade e Qt
<LobsHome> Então seria melhor utilizar o C++
<shallwe> aproveitando, C ainda existe? o.O não pra pc né?
<shallwe> só pra outros funções, tipo microchips etc
<joaovrmaia> shallwe: vc ta de piada né/
<shallwe> joaovrmaia, nao senhor, se tem o C++ pra que usar C ? o.O
<LobsHome> Até onde sei a programação é normal em C.
<shallwe> falo pra pc
<shallwe> C++ não é uma evolução do C?
<LobsHome> Me confundiu muito essa questão de C, C++ e C# sobre quando e para que usar cada um deles
<shallwe> pois é eu também tenho essa dúvida é por isso que perguntei :D
<shallwe> mas ai o joaovrmaia me xingou :(
<LobsHome> Não acho que seja um xingo, mas o modo que colocou a pergunta foi meio estranho. rs
<LobsHome> To quase instalando o DOS 6.2 e voltando a programar em clipper summer 97 rs
<LobsHome> 87
<shallwe> bons tempos de cliper e qbasic :P
<LobsHome> Verdade.
<WoolDantas> alguem sabe informar aonde sao fabricados os prdutos da linux mall?
<joaovrmaia> shallwe: C ainda é usado sim e amplamente na base de mta coisa
<shallwe> joaovrmaia, pois é, mas C++ não é a uma evolução do C com algumas vantagens?
<joaovrmaia> C não é ideal p/ interface
<shallwe> "C++ - Linguagem que permite programação estruturada e orientada a objetos, é uma evolução do C. Tem todas as vantagens do C, mas permite a criação de objetos"
<shallwe> joaovrmaia, aaaa bom
<shallwe> C é mais proximo da cpu digames então
<joaovrmaia> shallwe: sim, porém não é aceito a baixo nível ainda
<shallwe> antes do C só assembler?
<shallwe> entendi então C é baixo nível 2, primeiro assembler depois C puro é isso?
<joaovrmaia> shallwe: C++ já é usado mas é pouco a baixo nível
<LobsHome> joaovrmaia: Cara aproveitando-me de ter encontrado alguém que manja do assunto. C seria para desenvolver modulos de funcionamento, c++ para ambiente gráfico para o usuário final é isso?
<shallwe> aaa bom agora entendi
<shallwe> LobsHome, que eu saiba se vc for desenvolver algo pra pc como programas vai direto no C++
<joaovrmaia> LobsHome: pode sim
<LobsHome> Ah sim, a empresa trabalho com windows XP então tem que ser compatível.rs
<joaovrmaia> a grande questão é vc ter noção do q pretende fazer e o futuro
<LobsHome> O projeto é algo bem simples.
<joaovrmaia> C++ é mto bom e recomendo
<LobsHome> Eu preciso de um programa que vc coloca o setor onde trabalha.
<joaovrmaia> se tiver algo com interface estude GTK e QT
<LobsHome> E para Call Center
<LobsHome> Colocou o setor ele te dá o SCRIPT de atendimento "Bom dia! Aqui é do setor X..."
<joaovrmaia> vou párar por aqui e voltar ao trabalho msm pq a irc é sobre ubuntu
<LobsHome> Aparece as opções que o setor atende.
<LobsHome> Por exemplo |Speedy
<joaovrmaia> lista de email do C++ no brasil https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ccppbrasil
<LobsHome> Sendo assim, ele filtra as informações referentes ao speedy preço, forma de instalação etc..
<LobsHome> valeu!!!
<pinheiro_> bom dia
<claudio-tux> tarde
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o sopcast?
<claudio-tux> ajuda
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe o endereço do servidor de canais sopcast
<vitorlobo> ZNC,  =]
<gmaiarodrigo> Olá
<gmaiarodrigo> eu instalei o Squid3, mas decidi continuar com uma versão estável. O squid stable, porém quando desista-lo pelo APTITUTE ele ainda deixa o diretório /etc/squid3. Porque?
<leo__> lol
<leo__> alguém sabe como faço pra sair de um xchat que deixei ligado em casa ?
<leo__> agora estou na firma :(
<Andre_Gondim> leo__, ssh?
<leo__> Andre_Gondim, boa idéia :D quando é simples d+ a gente nem pensa, vai logo descartando, vlwww
<Doomtron> gmaiarodrigo: pq quando tu desinstala um pacote, o buntu mantem a=os arquivos de configurações e afins. Se eu não me engano, vc pode fazer a desinstalação completa usando o dpkg com o argumento --purge
<Doomtron> gmaiarodrigo: talvez uma "man dpkg" ajude
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal, qual é mesmo o comando pra adcionar meu usuario a um grupo
<claudio-tux> e ter validade sem precisar reiniciar
<Andre_Gondim> claudio-tux, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AdicionandoUsuarios
<Doomtron> claudio-tux: gpasswd -a claudio-tux network
<claudio-tux> isso, valeu
<claudio-tux> existe algum substitui para o autocad ?
<geowany> Boa tarde, alguem aqui usa o Italc ?
<leo__>  deixa eu perguntar uma coisa: depois de ter instalado o ubuntu em uma partição, tem como eu mandar ele instalar os aplicativos em outra? porque estou sem espaço ja
<geowany> leo__: deixou quanto de espaço pra sua root?
<leo__> geowany, na realidade tenho 5gb liberado
<leo__> não queria reinstalar o ubuntu de novo com mais espaço
<Doomtron> vc pode mover seu /usr pra outra partição
<geowany> leo__: você poderia mover a sua /usr pra outra partição através de um live cd
<leo__> humm
<Doomtron> mas se eu não me engano o systemd da pau fazendo isso
<geowany> Doomtron: =D
<leo__> interessante
<Doomtron> geowany: hehe
<geowany> rapaz
<geowany> eu to com um pau desgraçado aqui no italc
<geowany> não acho nada pra esse erro aqui
<geowany> [warning] isdConnection::readFromServer(): connection failed: 3
<leo__> e nao tem como eu mover tudo pra outra partição maior?
<geowany> é...teria como mover e alterar no /etc/fstab
<geowany> mas não sei como anda o ubuntu ultimamente
<geowany> eu deixei de usar ubuntu apartir do 10.04
<Doomtron> lol, acho que uuntu não usa systemd
<leo__> bom eu vou esperar que está quase ai o ubuntu 11.10 pra fazer uma nova instalação :D só salvo minha home e era isso
<geowany> Doomtron: é...parece que não usa mais mesmo!
<geowany> li algo a respeito
<leo__> geowany, e oque você esta usando atualmente?
<Doomtron> ubuntu usa upstart
<Doomtron> leo__: só cria uma partição com o tamanho desejado, monta ela, da uma mv /usr /mnt/nova_partição/, e adiciona ela no fstab
<Doomtron> alias, não move, apenas copia, se der tudo certo ai vc pode remover o /usr antigo
<leo__> Doomtron, blz é uma ótima saida :D vlwww vou tentar a noite em casa
<leo__> hahhaha claro com certeza :D
<Doomtron> hehe
<leo__> vlw mesmo :D
<gmaiarodrigo>  e.g. service squid stop
<gmaiarodrigo> galera
<gmaiarodrigo> não consigo parar o processo do squid
<gmaiarodrigo> vejam a saida do comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693272/
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém pode mim ajudar?
<khyron> entao mata ele
<gmaiarodrigo> khyron: acho que é um bug
<gmaiarodrigo> baixei a versão squid3
<khyron> alguem aqui tem algumlivro e awk pra me arruma??
<khyron> empdf ou coisa assim
<leo__> ola galera
<leo__> nao consigo rodar mms no ubuntu:(
<leo__> mms://atkon-webcast1-700k.wm.llnwd.net/atkon_webcast1_700K alguem tem como ver se ta rolando please, vlw
<Um_cara_Qualquer> e ae galera
<Um_cara_Qualquer> alguem por acaso manja um poco de assembler?
<leo__> Um_cara_Qualquer, eu ja escrevi meu nome em verde no nintendinho :D
<leo__> que usa assembler
<Um_cara_Qualquer> kkkk q massa
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vo da um pvt
<leo__> agora nao da estou ocupado :D
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ah ta
<Um_cara_Qualquer> auhauha
<Um_cara_Qualquer> de boa
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<pow_> hao
<liuxman> boa noite
<liuxman> alguem sabe dizer se o linux grava dual layer ou algum software dele faz isso
<AlissonB> provavelmente sim cara, só fazendo o teste
<AlissonB> tenta o brasero
<AlissonB> :)
<liuxman> o braseiro nem fala
<liuxman> talvez no site do projeto
<AlissonB> sim, tenta ver lá =P
<AlissonB> tem o k3b tbm
<liuxman> tem um tal de qpxtool
<liuxman> vamos ver kkk
<AlissonB> esse nunca vi =x
<leo__> galera alguem consegue rodar esse link? mms://atkon-webcast1-700k.wm.llnwd.net/atkon_webcast1_700K
<liuxman> http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/dicas/comunidade/Captura_de_tela-QPxTool%20-%200.7.1.png
<leo__> nos meus 3 ubuntus não está mais rodando mms o.O por que sera?
<leo__> simplesmente parou, sera que eles lançaram um update proibindo o mms? o.O
<vitorlobo> leo__,  sim
<vitorlobo> leo__,  mas isso é pra rodar em que aplicativo? totem mesmo?
<leo__> vitorlobo, ta rodando ai?
<leo__> totem ou vlc qualquer um
<vitorlobo> leo__,  ele chega a abrir o totem mas n roda oq tem dentro
<leo__> pois é ta dando erro :(
<leo__> la se foram meus canais da alemanha :(
<platao> erro?
<liuxman> o programa funcionaa
<liuxman> QPXtool
<leo__> vou tentar instalar o windows media player :P sera que vai?
<liuxman> eu uso o vlc
<leo__> liuxman, e ta rolando esse link? mms://atkon-webcast1-700k.wm.llnwd.net/atkon_webcast1_700K
<leo__> please testa ai :D
<liuxman> remove todo pelo sinaptic e reinstala
<leo__> ou esse mms://st.anleger-fernsehen.de/daflive/300.wmv
<leo__> nos 3 ubuntus? o.O
<leo__> lol 3 x de azar hahaha não pode ser
<leo__> ta mas se ta rolando ai vou assumir que é a minha internet então
<psico> boa noite a todos
<psico> alguém já testou alguma versão do ubuntu no notebook Samsung NP-RV420-AD1Br?
<psico> esse notebook: http://www.walmart.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebooks/Samsung/304758-Notebook-Intel--Core--i5-2410M-NP-RV420-AD1BR?utm_source=Buscape&utm_medium=Notebooks&utm_campaign=304758-Notebook-Intel--Core--i5-2410M-NP-RV420-AD1BR&idsku=304758
<mateus> ta no precinho heim
<psico> muito bom
<psico> só que se for pra ficar no windows não vale a pena
<gmaiarodrigo> ola
<psico> preciso saber se funciona bem com alguma distro, de preferencia ubuntu mesmo
<igorklem> psico: no site do ubuntu fale sobre as compatibilidades das distros com os notenooks
<igorklem> notebooks
<psico> vou procurar, mas esse é muito novo, não sei se tem lá
<igorklem> qual modelo?
<mateus> psico, cara, o que poderia complicar mais tua vida seria placa de video SIS
<mateus> psico, a placa de vídeo desse modelo é da própria intel
<mateus> relaxa...vai ser uma boa compra
<psico> é sim
<psico> chipset intel e placa de video intel
<psico> o que me preocupa é a placa wireless
<igorklem> o meu tb e roda de boa
<igorklem> perfeitamente
<mateus> psico, to procurando a especificacao da wireless e nao encontrei, sabe qual q é?:
<psico> igorklem: O seu é esse?
<psico> mateus: não achei também
<igorklem> não sei qual é o seu
<igorklem> acabei de entrar no canal
<psico> igorklem: to pensando em comprar esse http://www.walmart.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebooks/Samsung/304758-Notebook-Intel--Core--i5-2410M-NP-RV420-AD1BR?utm_source=Buscape&utm_medium=Notebooks&utm_campaign=304758-Notebook-Intel--Core--i5-2410M-NP-RV420-AD1BR&idsku=304758
<psico> e vendo se presta
<gmaiarodrigo> olá
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém poderia mim ajudar com um proxy?
<igorklem> psico: por esse preço vc pega um notebook melhor
<psico> depende da marca né
<psico> mas a minnha dúvida é se funciona bem com linux ou não
<psico> com alguma distro, de preferencia com o ubuntu
<igorklem> psico: http://configure.la.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=ani15rqa5&c=br&l=pt&s=dhs&cs=brdhs1&model_id=inspiron-15r-n5110
<igorklem> mesmo modelo do meu
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém poderia mim ajudar com um proxy?
<igorklem> gmaiarodrigo: qual sua duvida?
<igorklem> psico: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6645
<psico1> igorklem: Esse com certeza funciona, valeu!
<psico1> vo sair que a bateria ta acabando e to longe de qualquer tomada
<psico1> obrigado a todos
<igorklem> blz flw
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: eu configurei o proxy aqui certinho. Mas ele só dá a página de acesso negado!
<igorklem> como que está a config?
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: ache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 500 16 256
<gmaiarodrigo> acl ufs.campuslar src 192.168.10.1 200.133.41.155
<gmaiarodrigo> http_access allow ufs.campuslar
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: são duas interfaces de rede.
<igorklem> humm
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: já tirei o segundo ip e coloquei pra escutar somente a interface 192.168.10.1
<igorklem> mesmo problema?
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: tb configurei o http_port 192.168.10.1:3128
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: só acesso negado
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: o proxy tah funcionando, mas n deixa acessar nada em http
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: consigo pingar normal.
<gmaiarodrigo> igorklem: outros sites...
<igorklem> vish
<igorklem> alguma coisa vc deixou passar despercebido
<igorklem> ;s
<igorklem> vo abrir a doc aqui, tem uns 2 anos sem mexer no squid
<mangojambo> Olá
<mangojambo> Estou querendo usar um webhost para servir como servidor de meus projetos de animação, servidor SVN
<mangojambo> Qual vocês recomendam?
<mangojambo> Visto que ocupará um espaço razoável no servidor
<hapy> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa. :)
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-20
<picolo> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<hapy> opa
<UdontKnow> n8
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy:
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: cara, consegui configurar o DHCP
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: agora to mim batendo no proxy
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: será que vc pode mim ajudar?
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, opa, tudo bem. Que bom amigo
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, posso ajudar em alguma coisa sim, mas faz ja um tempinho q nao mecho mais
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: bicho tá pegando normal, mas o proxy tah bloqueado tudo
<hapy> hehehe
<hapy> e4
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, vai no squid.conf
<hapy> na parte de http_access
<gmaiarodrigo> rpz
<gmaiarodrigo> fiz isso
<hapy> e coloque http_access allow all
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693413/
<gmaiarodrigo> uhuuuuuu
<gmaiarodrigo> funfou
<gmaiarodrigo> coisa simples
<gmaiarodrigo> be happy
<hapy> heheh, que bom gmaiarodrigo
<hapy> agora é só ferrar com  a vida dos usuários
<gmaiarodrigo> kkkk
<gmaiarodrigo> mas eu n vou fazer isso
<gmaiarodrigo> so foi pra aproveitar o cache
<hapy> se vc quer eu tenho um txt com umas 2000 linhas de bloqueios que uso no squid da empresa
<gmaiarodrigo> e monitorar a rede
<gmaiarodrigo> as vezes tem virus que ataca aqui
<hapy> :( assim nao tem graça, aeuheauheauhae
<gmaiarodrigo> caiu a net da universidade inteira
<hapy> puts
<gmaiarodrigo> consumia a banda toda
<hapy> aham, aki eu vou colocar rede liberada para o computador que o professor usa, e vou bloquear tudo de frufru que os alunos acessam, estou pensando em bloquear ate o google maps
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: mas ainda n estendo porque eu coloquei http_access allow ufs.campuslar e ele n liberou
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, nao deu nenhum erro qndo vc executou o squid -k reconfigure?
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, pergunta: vc conseguiu usar proxy automático com autenticacao de usuário, preciso criar um aqui e me quebrei umas quantas vezes :(
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: ainda n cheguei nessa parte, hehe e acho que vou demorar...
<picolo> Site o Ubuntu.com ta off?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, no
<hapy> alguem ja instalou o office 2010 via wine?
<picolo> Nops
<gmaiarodrigo> hapy: eu já
<picolo> Office 2010?
<gmaiarodrigo> opa
<gmaiarodrigo> 2007
<gmaiarodrigo> hehe
<picolo> E a liberdade para ode vai?
<hapy> gmaiarodrigo, poisé amigo, o problema é que as minhas aulas foram feitas todas no office, ai desconfigura tudo, e passar para pdf nao é legal
<leo__> hapy, open office abre facil word
<leo__> e nao desconfigura
<hapy> power point leo__ os textos ficam abaixo da apresentacao, tem q arrumar slide por slide
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> o controle de brilho do meu lcd nao funciona
<picolo> Cara open br libre office ( Tudo igual claro ) Abrem arquivos do office muito bem
<garme> fala, galera.
<garme> Eu tenho uma duvida que eh um pouco off-t...
<garme> estou pesquisando precos de notebooks...
<garme> e queria compatibilidade com linux.
<garme> a graaande marioria vem com o w7...
<garme> E os que vem com linux, sao um pouco fracos.
<garme> Alguem tem alguma sugestao?
<Andre_Gondim> garme, em geral os notes da dell são compatíveis
<garme> boa.
<garme> Me diz uma coisa... eh uma boa comprar os genericos?
<garme> megaware, microboard, positivo, cce...
<garme> ?
<garme> Andre_Gondim, vejo os precos.. e comprando os genericos tem-se maquinas melhores (desempenho) e provavelmente piores (qualidade, assistencia)... procede?
<Andre_Gondim> garme, não sei te dizer, tenho um dell e nunca tive problemas
<garme> Andre_Gondim, Ok.
<garme> Obrigado pelas dicas.
<garme> :)
<garme> Andre_Gondim, ainda da aulas pela fuctura?
<Andre_Gondim> garme, não por hora
<garme> Andre_Gondim, Vc esta por dentro dos treinamentos uci?
<Andre_Gondim> não =/
<garme> Cara.. eu fiz o treinamento para instrutor, passei no uci... e o diogenes ate hj nao me diz nada sobre o treinamento para instrutor.
<garme> fez mais de 1 ano.
<garme> ops..
<garme> UCP
<garme> UCI não.
<garme> Me disse que as regras da canonical mudaram...
<garme> e bla, bla, bla.
<garme> Entrei um contato com outro instrutor... e me disse que o D. é um fdp.
<garme> :D
<garme> mentiroso... demais.
<garme> ... Ainda ministram os treinamentos para instrutor... mas nao formam instrutores.
<garme> Andre_Gondim, lasca neh?
<hapy> pode piorar
<garme> hapy, piorar como?
<claudio-tux> estrou tentando criar o arquivo /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/als_defaults
<claudio-tux> mas nao consigo mesmo logando com sudo su
<phelippe> Alguem ae pode me ajudar numa situacao?
<phelippe> Quando eu abro o jogo ET como superusuario o som fica mudo, alguem sabe corrigir isto?
<phelippe> ]Pra que vcs entram aqui se vcs nao ajudam em nada
<phelippe> que meleca
<phelippe> ninguem nunca respondeu nada neste canal
<claudio-tux> pessoal
<claudio-tux> preciso da ajuda de vvcs
<claudio-tux> seguinte
<igorklem> manda pra nois claudio-tux
<picolo> Manda ai
<claudio-tux> estou pesquisando como controlar o teclado luminoso do meu sony vaio
<claudio-tux> achei esse artigo
<picolo> Galera tem como fazer um copia de restore do ubuntu?
<igorklem> picolo: tem sim
<claudio-tux> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/AutoDimmingBacklightDaemon
<picolo> Legal vou dar uma pesquisada mais fundo entao
<claudio-tux> fiz isso , sem problemas
<claudio-tux> $ git clone http://git.zx2c4.com/sony-acpid
<claudio-tux> $ cd sony-acpid
<claudio-tux> $ ./compile
<claudio-tux> $ ./run
<claudio-tux> mas quando dou o comando ./rum
<claudio-tux> ./run
<claudio-tux> me aparece a seguinte mensagem
<claudio-tux> open_file: can't open /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/als_defaults: No such file or directory
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~/Downloads/sony-acpid$
<igorklem> picolo: procure sobre o comando dd
<claudio-tux> ja tentei criar o arquivo als_defaults manualmente mas nao consegui
<picolo> Claudio, infelizmente eu  nao tenho maturidade no linux ainda para te ajudar
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop$ sudo touch als_defaults
<claudio-tux> touch: não foi possível tocar "als_defaults": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrad
<picolo> mas garanto que a galera aqui vai
<igorklem> já pesquisou o erro no google?
<claudio-tux> ja
<claudio-tux> nao achei anada
<igorklem> nada?
<igorklem> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=6#c376
<claudio-tux> ja resolvi quase tudo dele, exeto isso
<igorklem> tenta uma outra versão
<claudio-tux> so tem um
<claudio-tux> rsrsr, eu acho
<igorklem> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/downloads/detail?name=sony-laptop-programmable-keys-support.patch&can=1&q=
<igorklem> não
<igorklem> tem como botar pra mostrar versões antigas
<igorklem> e outros arquivos
<phelippe> Alguem poderia me auxiliar a dar uinstall em um programa e resinstalar ele?
<claudio-tux> phelippe: que programa?
 * vitoravelino is away: afk.
<igorklem> <phelippe> ]Pra que vcs entram aqui se vcs nao ajudam em nada
<igorklem> <phelippe> que meleca
<igorklem> * garme has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<igorklem> <phelippe> ninguem nunca respondeu nada neste canal
<igorklem> =)
<igorklem> * phelippe has quit (Quit: WeeChat 0.3.4)
<igorklem> claudio-tux: fucionou?
<claudio-tux> igorklem: ainda to vendo como usar esse qrquivo
<claudio-tux> rsr
<igorklem> viu a bronca que o cara quis botar? haha
<claudio-tux> que tipo de arquivos é esse?
<claudio-tux> .path
<claudio-tux> nunca usei
<igorklem> tb não
<igorklem> aehuaehuae
<igorklem> claudio-tux: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/ProgrammableKeys
<claudio-tux> igorklem: na verdade meu problema é o controle de luminosidade do teclado
<claudio-tux> esse artigo é sobre as teclas de assistencia do vaio
<igorklem> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/KernelSupport
<igorklem> esse aqui
<igorklem> faz o patch no kernel para suporte a backlight
<claudio-tux> esse sim
<claudio-tux> vou testar, qualquer coisa aviso
<igorklem> claudio-tux: vou mandar pra vc no private um texto
<claudio-tux> quando eu terminar tudo isso vou fazer um tuto
<claudio-tux> pra facilitar a vida de quem tem vaio
<igorklem> é uma boa
<claudio-tux> e a minha tb quando precisar novamente
<claudio-tux> ja conseguir resolver o controle de brilho do lcd e o scroll do touch pad
<claudio-tux> so falta isso pra ficar 100%
<igorklem> no meu só instalei e tava 100% xD nem fiz nada
<claudio-tux> quem bom
<igorklem> só rodei o afterformat
<claudio-tux> nada
<claudio-tux> nao funciona
<igorklem> tenta reiniciar
<igorklem> ele da algum erro/
<claudio-tux> na verdade nao conseguir fazer o que pede
<claudio-tux> acho que ja to com sone
<igorklem> aeaheauhe
<claudio-tux> entao nao estou mais raciocinando
<claudio-tux> ta fo..
<igorklem> cd /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<claudio-tux> ok
<claudio-tux> feito
<claudio-tux> ja coloqueio o vaio-test13-2.6.38.patch
<claudio-tux>  nesse diretorio
<igorklem> patch -p1 ~/Downloads/nome_do_arquivo
<claudio-tux> igorklem: , como root?
<igorklem> rapaz creio que sim
<igorklem> aeuhhuae
<igorklem> não fala nada no tuto
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs, rapaz, é serio
<igorklem> depois de fazer isso
<claudio-tux> ja queimei 90% do meu cerebro pra fazer o touch e o controle de brilho funciona
<igorklem> ieuahea
<claudio-tux> hhe
<igorklem> acho que seja o user padrao
<claudio-tux> ja fiz, tudo ok
<claudio-tux> ou melhorm ainda ta fazendo
<claudio-tux> o curso ta piscando em baixo da linha de comando
<igorklem> CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=y
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic-pae$ sudo patch -p1 ~/Downloads/vaio-test13-2.6.38.patch
<claudio-tux> o cursor ainda ta piscando
<claudio-tux> dou um CRTL + C?
<igorklem> nao
<igorklem> deixa rodar
<igorklem> deve demorar
<claudio-tux> to deixanso
<picolo> Nossa, site do ubuntu.com aqui ta mo lento para abrir
<claudio-tux> é sua internet
<claudio-tux> aqui ta normal
<claudio-tux> apaga o cache do navegar e tenta novamente
<igorklem> povo quer usar net discada
<claudio-tux> igorklem: hehehe
<igorklem> faltam ainda 37 minutos pra poder conectar
<claudio-tux> ei, na mesma
<igorklem> se não sai caro rapaz
<igorklem> desliga isso ai
<claudio-tux> esse comando demora assim mesmo?
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<picolo> Nem. Aqui é 2MB
<igorklem> aqui no contrato ta 1mb
<igorklem> mas eu tenho 3 =x
<picolo> :P
<picolo> Tem hora que abre rapido, mas esta demorando
<Pskol> gato ne
<igorklem> haxoware rules :D
<Pskol> igorklem, se tem as manha dessa parada ai?
<Pskol> da net?
<paladinn> Pskol, vai dormor
<igorklem> Pskol: um cadin
<Pskol> vo pedir a net pacote basico pra pros cara bota o cabo aqui hehehhe
<picolo> Mas tem gente usando discada ainda?
<igorklem> em cidade grande deve ser massa
<igorklem> acha uns config files bons
<Pskol> igorklem, alem da internet, vc consegue ver os canais todos?
<claudio-tux> igorklem: nada ainda
<igorklem> aqui na minha cidade acha só de 3mb
<igorklem> 2mb
<claudio-tux> continua no cursos
<igorklem> Pskol: só canal basico mesmo...só plugar o cabo na tv que já vai direto
<claudio-tux> *cursor
<Pskol> igorklem, hummm.. e o modem é dificil de configurar/??
<igorklem> claudio-tux: da um cntrl c
<igorklem> claudio-tux: tenta sem o sudo
<claudio-tux> fiz
<igorklem> Pskol: o meu foi tranquilao..
<igorklem> quando configurei tava com config file de 30mn
<igorklem> mb
<claudio-tux> mesma coisa
<Pskol> eita
<igorklem> claudio-tux: tenta pelo comando dos caras
<igorklem> curl http://vaio-f11-linux.googlecode.com/files/vaio-2.6.38.patch | patch -p1
<Pskol> igorklem, mas como q funciona, vc escaneia a rede pra pegar os MAC?
<igorklem> Pskol: sim
<igorklem> tem um programinha que vasculha mac na rede
<igorklem> depois só clonar e pegar o config
<Pskol> igorklem, mas ai o MAC q vc usa .. ele derruba o cara la do outro lado (o usuario real q esta pagando)???
<phelippe> Boa noite pessoal, será que alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema de configuração?
<peregrinator_six> licensed,
<claudio-tux> igorklem: valeu a tentativa, mas vou dormir
<claudio-tux> esse negocio nao funciona
<phelippe> Será que vcs poderiam dar uma ajuda?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, pergunta ao Pskol ele tá usando um not também, vai saber lhe informar melhor!
<igorklem> claudio-tux: flw vo durmi tb
<igorklem> flw galera
<Pskol> igorklem, perae
<AlessonZaire> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> falow obrigado
<claudio-tux> fuiiiii
<igorklem> fala ae Pskol
<Pskol> igorklem, sabe qm vende o modem desbloqueado?
<Pskol> ou vc caçou no google mesmo
<Pskol> ?
<igorklem> vc acha no ML configurado com o haxoware rev 39
<Pskol> blzzz
<igorklem> fui
<igorklem> bjunda
<Pskol> falow
<phelippe> Seguinte, meu problema: Instalei o Wolfstein Enemy Territory como SUDO (pois ele pede o sudo pra instalar), a pasta de destino inicial foi usr/local/games e teve um link em bin e tals, tentei de tudo pra configurar mas ele nao aceitava modificar nada pois nao tinha autorizacao do sudo quando eu rodava o game. Agora o jogo encontra-se sem o som apos eu dar autorizacao do sudo, consigo corrigir a tela
<phelippe> mas nao tenho o som. Tentei reinstalar mas nao deu certo, alguem pode me ajudar?
<paladinn> ^^
<peregrinator_six> barna, dia.
 * Vithor is back (gone 00:39:07)
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> pessoal estou tentando resolver o problema do teclado luminoso do meu sony, mas me deparo com um erro quando rento instalar o sony-acpid
<claudio-tux> estou seguindo esse tuto
<claudio-tux> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/AutoDimmingBacklightDaemon
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> root@claudio-laptop:/home/claudio/Downloads/sony-acpid# sudo ./compile
<claudio-tux> sa/file_funcs.c: In function ‘get_first_backlight_device_name’:
<claudio-tux> sa/file_funcs.c:44:9: warning: format ‘%li’ expects type ‘long int’, but argument 2 has type ‘unsigned int’
<amr_> bom dia pessoal, preciso que alguem me ajude a configurar  o teclado do meu PC no Ubuntu
<amr_> o modelo do telcado é F21BL1-M
<amr_> a tecla de ponto final nao esta configurada
<amr_> algum de voces ja teve problemas com configuracao de teclado no ubuntu?
<khyron> bom dia pessoaç
<khyron> tem alguem vivo aqui?
<slipttees> bom dia pessoal
<khyron> alguem tem algum livro de awk, ou scriptshell....em pdf ou algo assim
<slipttees> khyron, google tem
<khyron> mas tem q ser para iniciante
<khyron> eu achei alguma coisa
<khyron> mas queria algo mais simples de entender
<khyron> tenho muita dificultade em entender essetipo de coisa
<khyron> mas tenho vontade de aprender
<slipttees> alguem pode me ajudar com o plymoth no ubuntu, pois tenho um notebook educacional lcd7video Intel 945GM/GMS/GME e gostaria de ajustar o splash.
<slipttees> vga=0x311 splash=silent nomodeset
<AlissonB`away> khyron
<AlissonB`away> http://www.linuxmagazine.com.br/lm/noticia/baixe_o_curso_de_shell_script_do_julio_cezar_neves
<khyron> vlw alison
<khyron> eu baixei essa apostila ontem
<Pet> boa tarde a todos
<Pet> alguem ai poderia me informar por onde começo  a estudar sobre software livre  ?
<Pet> alguem ai poderia me informar sobre software live
<megalinux> Oooie
<phelippe> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<phelippe> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?????????????
<rodman> Pskol, bom tarde mano lol
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<shallwe> boas tardes
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver o problema do teclado luminoso no meu ubuntu
<shallwe> mac book air?
<claudio-tux> sony vaio
<claudio-tux> ta ai o que ja fiz
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87510.0.html
<claudio-tux> eu ja postei no forum, mas até agora nada
<teps> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> teps: boa
<claudio-tux> pior que minha batéria está acabando rapidinho
<shallwe> lol ubuntuforum ta mal hahaha firefox pedindo exceção pra ele o.O
<teps> gostaria de saber como instalar o tortoisesvn  pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> vixe
<teps> e complicado?
<khyron> pra q servev esse aplicativo
<claudio-tux> teps: nao conheço
<Doomtron> tortoisesvn é pra windows
<teps> corrigindo o Subversion
<teps> desculpa o erro
<Doomtron> If you use Nautilus then you might be interested in RabbitVCS (mentioned earlier by Trevor Bramble) an unadulterated clone of TortoiseSVN for Nautilus written in Python.
<claudio-tux> caraca velho
<claudio-tux> isso ta dificil
<Doomtron> teps: http://www.rabbitvcs.org/
<claudio-tux> to ja abrindo o notebook e cortando o cabo de enegia das luzes do teclado
<claudio-tux> resolve rapidinho
<teps> vou ver
<phelippe> Alguem ae pode me dar uma ajuda por favor?
<claudio-tux> phelippe: se eu souber
<claudio-tux> diz ai
<phelippe> claudio-tux: queria agradecer por ser o unico no brasil a responder, eu na verdade uso ubuntu, mas sei que quem usa slack é expert em linux e tals. Estou com problema para rodar o som no meu jogo wolfstein enemy territory
<phelippe> será que vc conseguiria me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> ja tive isso
<phelippe> Ja tentei google e os escambal de coisas
<claudio-tux> perae
<phelippe> claudio-tux: qualquer coisa fala em pvt comigo
<khyron> tem alguem aqui que entende de shell de uma forma que saiba explicar para uma anta entender??
<claudio-tux> phelippe: tenta isso
<claudio-tux> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<claudio-tux> echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss 			 		
<claudio-tux> como root
<phelippe> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<Doomtron> phelippe: vc usa alsa ?
<phelippe> parece que tem alsa e pulse no meu ubuntu. o skype roda o pulse. o som mesmo em si funciona tanto skype quanto ver video ao mesmo tempo. o lance ta apenas no jogo mesmo
<Doomtron> phelippe: ve se vc tem o comando aoss
<Doomtron> ...
<phelippe> tenho nao
<claudio-tux> phelippe: vc tentou o que te falei?
<phelippe> o sistema informa se eu quiser tenho que pegar o alsa-oss
<Doomtron> phelippe: isso
<phelippe> tentei, deu isso:
<phelippe> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<Doomtron> phelippe: instala o alsa-oss ai depois roda o jogo com: aoss enemy-territory
<phelippe> vou instalar pera la
<Doomtron> não lembro mais se o comando pra roda o jogo é enemy-territory
<claudio-tux> hum
<phelippe> alsa instalado amigo
<claudio-tux> o meu funciona com esse comando
<Doomtron> é pq o et, é feito pra usar oss
<phelippe> comando aoss funcionando e agora?
<Doomtron> como vc usa alsa, ele não toda o som
<Doomtron> phelippe: aoss enemy-territory
<Doomtron> brb
<phelippe> mesmo roando aoss et continua sem o som
<phelippe> hehe
<Doomtron> hmm
<phelippe> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Doomtron> algum erro ?
<phelippe> Could not open /dev/dsp
<phelippe> eis um DILEMA hehe
 * vitoravelino__ is away: afk.
<phelippe> sem ideias?
<Doomtron> phelippe: cara
<phelippe> fala Doomtron
<Doomtron> ou tu usa oss, ou tu vai te que usar umas gambiarras
<Doomtron> phelippe: tenta isso
<phelippe> ms como usar oss? porque eu usei aoss et (e nao funcionaou)
<Doomtron> sudo modprobe snd_seq_oss & sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss & sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<Doomtron> phelippe: depois tenta rodar novamente com o aoss
<phelippe> olha so o qwue rola acho que nao tenho isso
<phelippe> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<phelippe> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo modprobe snd_seq_oss
<phelippe> [2]-  Stopped                 sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<Doomtron> phelippe: ja volto
<phelippe> Doomtron:  ok
<Doomtron> phelippe: eu joguei et por um ano, mas eu usava oss
<claudio-tux> eu tb
<teps> no arquivo /etc/apt/sourse.list precisso add uma linha, e necessario colocar o # ou so inserir a linha?
<phelippe> Doomtron: vc que tem experiencia, vou postar um site aki da uma olahda ve se rola fazer o que os cara tao dizendo
<phelippe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17579/how-to-fix-sound-in-wolfenstein-enemy-territory
<khyron> se vc colocar # na frente
<khyron> vai viarar um comentario
<khyron> e o sistema nao le
<teps> vlw
<Doomtron> phelippe: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Enemy_Territory#ALSA_Patch
<Doomtron> ja fez isso ?
<Doomtron> tenho que trabalhar, se isso não funciona, tenta instalar o oss
<phelippe> rapa to baixando o jogo aki pelo software center, falaram que nunca deu erro porque eles configuram automatico, mas vou abrir este site seu
<phelippe> pra ver se funfa
<phelippe> vai la bom trampo
<teps>  <Doomtron> obrigado ja instalei e esta funconando
<teps> mais uma coisa estou utilizando notebook como faço para ver se esta instalado drieve da minha webcan? ela e onbord...
<khyron> #lspci
<khyron> pra fica melhor
<khyron> lspci | grep -i cam
<khyron> no caso cam, so se sua camera tiver sido teconhecida no sistema
<khyron> em alguma parte que contenha o nome "cam"
<teps> <khyron> lspci | grep -i cam      ****nao aconteceu nada e nao criou nenhum arquivo ???
<Doomtron> webcam é lsusb, e vc pode testar ela no cheese
<teps> tanto lspci como o lsusb nao retornao nada que melembre uma drive de cam
<teps> como posso saber se algum dos resultados e da web cam, sendo alguns q nao tenho ideia do q seja
<Doomtron> vo tenta te ajudar enquanto o winxp faz um chkdsk -.-
<teps> aparece controlador de aodio monitor cartao sd .(...) e alguns q nao tenho ideia do q seja
<khyron> cola aqui o resultado do comando
<khyron> ops
<khyron> acho q nao pode colar aqui
<Doomtron> teps: vc ja tentou usar ela em algum programa ?
<khyron> o comando nao trouxe nada??
<teps> ueria checar se esta o drive para depois instar um prog mais vou instalar o "cheese(nao tenho certeza se e assim q escreve)" e ja digo se deu?
<teps> perfeito... muito obrigado deveria ter instalado o cheese antes de perguntar
<Doomtron> hehe
<teps> mas como esse e um mal das pessoas preferem o caminho mais complicado
<teps> aos poucos se aprende vlw pessoal
<teps> so confirmando arquivos de img so via linha de comando mesmo para montar?
<teps> iso*
<FernandoBasso> teps: Não.
<deusr> Alguém sabe me dizer pq o ubuntu nao reconhece a codificação do arquivo do jeito que ele é?
<FernandoBasso> Dá pra montar no próprio nautilus.
<deusr> eu salvo um arquivo em uft-8 dou um file -i nele e mostra como us-ascii
<deusr> se eu converter pro utf8 com o iconv continua mostrando como us-ascii
<teps> uso esse script?  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Montar-Imagem-iso-no-NautilusScript-ou-no-NautilusActions
<teps> ou tem outra forma sem "criar" ele
<FernandoBasso> Quando tenho uma imagem iso eu clico com o botão direito e escolho "open with file manager"
<FernandoBasso> Ou o acetoneiso
<FernandoBasso> Que é algo como um daemon tools.
<teps> vou ver...faz tempo q so utilizo iso
<teps> esse link q acabei de postar sera que fica complicado para fazer em java?
<teps> noss q burro sou mesmo tentei fim de sema abrir e nao consegui e e mais simples q imaginava
<teps> lol
<deusr> alguém aqui tem uma explicação para isso?
<teps> veja se esse link ajuda http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/iconv-us-ascii-to-utf-8-or-iso-8859-15-a-705054/
<teps> nao sei mas da uma olhada
<ruffleS> testando o ubuntu 11.10
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer se o driver da web cam tem que instala separado ou ja instala automatico?
<ruffleS> pronto.. agora sim!
<ruffleS> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<ruffleS> alguém aí conseguiu fazer liveusb com o iso do oneiric?
<slipttees> por que um dvd de 1.3GB o braseiro só acha 35MB
<slipttees> :S
<phelippe> Boa tarde meus amigos, para quem estava me ajudando com o wolfstein enemy territory a respeito do som, eu consegui resolver reinstalando os 3 conjuntos. esound, pulse e alsa promovendo uma simulacao simultanea entre eles. Agora um outro problema, alguem pode por Deus me ajudar com o PUNKBUSTER? toda hora sou chutado da sala por causa disso, ja tentei de tudo olhando pelo google. Alguem?
<Doomtron> phelippe: atualiza ele "na mão"
<Doomtron> phelippe: no proprio site do punkbuster ele ensina
 * vitoravelino__ is back (gone 04:10:05)
<gmaiarodrigo> olá
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém pode me ajudar com um proxy?
<igorklem> alguem sabe trocar o ícone que aparece na barra lateral do unity?
<piero> Não consigo abrir minha home criptografada no 11.10 após o último dist-upgrade (beta1 instalado do zero). O ecryptfs-mount-private dá o erro: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<igorklem> piero: instala o getlibs
<piero> o que é getlibs?
<igorklem> e instala essa libnss3.so que está faltando
<igorklem> http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/getlibs.html
<piero> fucking enjambre cara..
<igorklem> funcionou?
<piero> não tentei, mas consegui resolver o problema reinstalando o pacote libnss3
<piero> valeu
<igorklem> ;D
<igorklem> piero: quando acontecer algo similar o getlibs procura a lib e instala
<igorklem> mto simples de usar
<piero> massa
<piero> como posso reinstalar todos os pacotes já instalados? baixando tudo de novo do repositório?
<piero> tem mais pacotes quebrados... vários!
<igorklem> piero: pacotes quebrados usa o apt-get install -f
<igorklem> o getlibs uso para libs faltando
<piero> blz
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pq nao consigo criar um arquivos na pasta /sys/devices/plataform/sony-vaio
<igorklem> claudio-tux: está fazendo como root?
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop$ sudo touch als_defaults
<claudio-tux> touch: não foi possível tocar "als_defaults": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<claudio-tux> nao da certo nem com nano, vim , vi, touch, nada
<claudio-tux> ja loguei em modo seguro como root
<claudio-tux> e nada
<claudio-tux> estou fazendo algo errado?
<igorklem> tenta com sudo vim /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/als_defaults
<claudio-tux> igorklem: ja tentei
<claudio-tux> a mesma mensagem
<claudio-tux> pior que a comunidade ta dificil pra ajudar
<igorklem> enta criar no nautilus
<igorklem> cd /ate/o/diretorio
<claudio-tux> ninguem responde, exeto uns 3, incluindo vc
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<igorklem> sudo nautilus .
<claudio-tux> Erro ao abrir arquivo "/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/novo arquivo": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<claudio-tux> via nautilus como root
<claudio-tux> não sei o que falta
<claudio-tux> como root nao pode criar um arquivo?
<igorklem> estranho
<teps> boa noite
<igorklem> boa
<claudio-tux> teps: boa
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> ta estranho mesmo
<claudio-tux> ja tentei de tudo
<teps> estou tentando abrir um arquivo .mpp(project) instalei o open proj mas nao reconhece alguma ideia de como posso fazer?
<claudio-tux> nao cria nem a pau
<igorklem> teps: qual msg de erro que aparece
<igorklem> ?
<claudio-tux> teps: pra que serve open proj?
<Doomtron> claudio-tux: o q vc ta tentando fazer ?
<teps> file not found
<teps> abrir um conograma de trabalho da faculdade
<igorklem> claudio-tux: o Open proj faz a mesma função do M$ Project
<claudio-tux> Doomtron: estou tentando instalar um Daemon para controlar o teclado luminoso do sony vaoi
<Doomtron> ps: eu posso cair a qualquer momento xD
<claudio-tux> vaoi
<claudio-tux> vaio
<claudio-tux> porem nem o scritp desse daemon consegue criar o arquivo
<claudio-tux> daí tentei criar manualmente
<teps> nao entendi o pq dessa mensagem
<claudio-tux> mas nem assim vai
<igorklem> teps: abre o open proj
<igorklem> file >> open >> localiza o arquivo que vc quer abrir
<claudio-tux> estou seguindo esse tuto
<claudio-tux> mas quando executo os comando pedidos da esses erros
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87510.0.html
<teps> estou com o arquivo pronto para abrir
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe pq nao consigo criar esse infeliz
<claudio-tux> $@!#^*&%
<teps> selecionei o tipo como micrisoft project
<igorklem> isso
<teps> ai da a msg falha ao ler arquivo
<Doomtron> claudio-tux: qual o arquivo ?
<teps> alguma ideia de como posso abrir?
<claudio-tux> als_defaults
<claudio-tux> Doomtron: da uma olhada no topico que criei no forum do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87510.0.html
<claudio-tux> no topico eu coloquei a saida do erro
<Doomtron> claudio-tux:
<claudio-tux> oi
<teps> de todos os tipos de arquivo disponiveis para tentar abrir no openproj da a mesma coisa erro ao ler arquivo
<teps> isso como o meu arquivon conograma.mpp
<claudio-tux> Doomtron: da uma luz aí
<claudio-tux> pra mim apagou tudo
<claudio-tux> ja tentei de tudo
<claudio-tux> vou terminar instalando o ruindows, pq esse teclado ta cosumindo toda a minha bateria
<teps> alguma ajuda
<teps> ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-21
<teps> tem outro programa para abrir um arquivo .mpp ?
<igorklem> teps: tenta criar um arquivo com o open proj e fecha depois abre ele
<igorklem> ve se vai normal
<teps> salva como .pod e como xml, so nesses dois formatos e eles abrem
<teps> normal, mas o mpp q precisso continua sem abrir e precisso dele para quinta
<teps> tenho q sair vou tentar amanha vlw
<cck4> claudio-tux:  o tipo do diretorio é sysfs?
<claudio-tux> /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/
<cck4> ou melhor /sys é montado como sysfs
<claudio-tux> nao é / normal
<claudio-tux> em ext4
<cck4> dê uma olhada mais detalhada na saída do comando mount
<claudio-tux> UUID=95e3300d-6ae7-436c-848d-f4c8bcd36495 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cck4> claudio-tux: nada de : none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) ?
<claudio-tux> nao
<claudio-tux> olha meu /etc/fstab
<claudio-tux> http://pastebin.com/yRZJ8bKu
<cck4> claudio-tux: vc está usando ubuntu? se sim qual a versão?
<cck4> Qual a versão do kernel?
<claudio-tux> cck4: claudio@claudio-laptop:~$ uname -a
<claudio-tux> Linux claudio-laptop 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 20:51:21 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cck4> claudio-tux: vc compilou o kernel após tê-lo patchiado (remendado fica estranho)?
<claudio-tux> nao pathiei
<claudio-tux> so baixei o arquivo sony-acpi
<claudio-tux> cd /sony-apci
<claudio-tux> ./compile
<claudio-tux> vou te passa o topico que coloquei no forum ubuntu
<cck4> se vc não alterou o kernel para dar suporte
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87510.0.html
<cck4> It is essential to build the sony-laptop module with our patches for full hardware suppor
<cck4> em: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/KernelSupport
<cck4> claudio-tux: o diretorio /sys não é escritivél mesmo que vc esteja como root.
<claudio-tux> entao, o que tenho que fazer?
<cck4> ele é apenas uma representação dos sistema
<cck4> o qual é usado pelos programas para obter informação sobre o sistema.
<claudio-tux> entendi
<claudio-tux> então, como eu instalo esse trosso?
<cck4> siga o que é indicado em: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/KernelSupport
<cck4> :)
<claudio-tux> vou fazendo e te dizendo os passo e as mensagens
<claudio-tux> pode ser?
<claudio-tux> pois ja tentei segir esse tuto, mas acabei me perdendo
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic-pae$
<cck4> claudio-tux: para agora
<claudio-tux> pq?
<cck4> o arquivo a ser usado
<claudio-tux> ?
<cck4> não é http://vaio-f11-linux.googlecode.com/files/vaio-2.6.38.patch
<cck4> ele não está disponível.
<claudio-tux> 404
<claudio-tux> baixei
<claudio-tux> vou colocar a saida em pvt
<cck4> ok
<zeRopHan> tem como rodar ubuntu e windows 7 no mesmo pc
<garme> zeRopHan, tem sim.
<garme> So nao ao mesmo tempo.
<garme> :P
<claudio-tux> zeRopHan: tem sim
<zeRopHan> vou baixar entao
<garme> A nao ser por virtualizacao
<zeRopHan> vcs me ajudam a instalar ai
<garme> :)
<garme> E precisa de ajuda?
<garme> Eh facil, man.
<zeRopHan> ja tem uma nova versao do ubuntu neh
<zeRopHan> o que eu tinha era 8
<zeRopHan> antigo
<zeRopHan> ;S
<garme> :D
<claudio-tux> zeRopHan: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforum-br.org%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D82539.0&ei=7jd5Tt2NOdKdgQepy6SfAQ&usg=AFQjCNGXovRUQeIwNCd-H7Q6MxBuuapxnA
<zeRopHan> por torrente
<zeRopHan> é por qual programa
<claudio-tux> coloca o live do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> e segue o passo a passo
<claudio-tux> vai lendo tudo que ver
<claudio-tux> ai vc consegue sem problema
<claudio-tux> mas antes faz backup dos seus arquivos
<garme> zeRopHan, baixa na pagina do ubuntu
<garme> ubuntu.com
<claudio-tux> so pro precaoçao
<zeRopHan> melhor baixar por torrent
<zeRopHan> q minha net é um lix soh
<garme> no problem.
<zeRopHan> garme qual o melhor
<zeRopHan> alternate
<zeRopHan> desktop
<garme> desktop
<peregrinator_six> garme, tem como rodar ao mesmo tempo sim...
<peregrinator_six> garme, se quiser eu revelo o segredo pra ti... :P
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<garme> huahuah
<garme> Manda
<peregrinator_six> virtualbox
<peregrinator_six> :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<garme> ahaha... eu disse la em cima virtualizacao. :P
<peregrinator_six> eu mesmo to com o lucid linx e o ubuntu 11.10 aqui no mesmo pc ao mesmo tempo... :D
<peregrinator_six> desculpe...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<garme> xd no problem, man.
<garme> :S
<garme> :D
<garme> cara.. virtualizacao eh uma mao na roda.
<garme> :)
<peregrinator_six> só esperando o proximo 22/09/2011 chegar!
<peregrinator_six> se o 11.10m instalar legal é ele aqui no hd! :D
<Pskol> huhhhu
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, :)
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, boa noite.
<Pskol> boa noite, peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, ai, gostei do ubuntu 11.10 com o unity e o gnome shell 3 em! :D
<Pskol> presta mesmo?
<Pskol> eh leve?
<peregrinator_six> g shell...?!
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto muito.
<andersoncarlos83> Pessoal boa noite, para remover o broffice eu uso o comando: "sudo apt-get remove broffice"
<peregrinator_six> primeira vez que usei já admirei, é levi sim e bem simples, limpinho o visual!
<peregrinator_six> andersoncarlos83, boa.
<Pskol> sera q roda num celeron 900?
<peregrinator_six> andersoncarlos83, ou vai no synaptic e tira por lá..
<andersoncarlos83> peregrinator_six: obrigado
<andersoncarlos83> ;)
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, não sei, tem que ver o que ele pedi, mas ai roda o unity...?!
<peregrinator_six> se sim então é quase certo que rode.
<Pskol> no... gnome
<Pskol> 2
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,
<peregrinator_six> qual o ubuntu que tá ai no celerom...?!
<Pskol> easypasy
<Pskol> eh um ubuntu 10.04 com algumas modificaçoes pra netbook
<Pskol> easypeasy
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.32-33-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor          900MHz (GenuineIntel) @ 900MHz] mem[Physical: 993.7MB, 54.8% free] disk[Total: 18.5GB, 57.2% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<claudio-tux> aproveitando a onda de instalação, em um notebook i7 quad core 4GB, qual a melhor escolha 11.10 32bits ou 64 bits?
<Pskol> claudio-tux, bota 64
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux,  em CPU de 64 bits agora só ponho sistema de 64 bits.
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, uname -a
<peregrinator_six> Linux PC-03-GNU-Linux 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:07:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<claudio-tux> Linux claudio-laptop 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 20:51:21 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<UdontKnow> nossa
<UdontKnow> o povo ainda fica comparando vpenis com essas strings?
<Pskol> uewhuehwueh
<UdontKnow> isso e tao 1997
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, tenho aqui CPU Athlon 64 II x2 e 3 gigas de memoria
<peregrinator_six> ops, 4 gigas...
<Pskol> o meu celeron ganha
<Pskol> huwheuwhe
<Pskol> eeepc
<claudio-tux> o meu é um i7 quad cores 64 Bits 4GB DDR3 + Nvidia de 512 MB
<claudio-tux> to usando o ubuntu 11.04 32bits
<claudio-tux> pois acredito que tem varias bilbliitecas que ainda nao estão disponivel para 64bits
<claudio-tux> ou estou errado
<claudio-tux> ??
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, diz ai algo que você pensa não ser possivel no 64 bits..?!
<peregrinator_six> link, alguma coisa ai, manda ai...
<claudio-tux> na verdade nunca mais usei, nao sei como anda, por isso a minha duvida
<claudio-tux> quando usava, tinha problema com alguns programas
<claudio-tux> entre eles o flashplayer no firefox
<picolo> Eu também, o ubuntu 64 estava bugando em alguns programas
<picolo> Tipo Skype
<claudio-tux> o sop cast
<claudio-tux> entre outros
<claudio-tux> tb nao vi tantos baneficios em usar o 64bits
<claudio-tux> na verdade nao vi diferença no desempenho da maquina
<claudio-tux> só um consumo mais de memoria
<picolo> Pra quem tem mais de 4 gb de ram
<claudio-tux> maior
<picolo> tem que ser o 64
<claudio-tux> tenho 4GB
<picolo> entao
<picolo> o seu com certeza reconhece somente 3.8
<peregrinator_six> picolo, skyp não conta... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, pra o que eu uso, tá tudo lisinho aqui!
<peregrinator_six> gimp, video, audio...
<picolo> Eu estou usando o 32 também
<peregrinator_six> youtube..
<peregrinator_six> tudo funcional!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<picolo> Mas infelizmente estou instalando o xp em um virtualbox
<picolo> programa do banco e uma bosta
<claudio-tux> performace, notou alguma diferença?
<claudio-tux> picolo: da descarga nele
<picolo> Descarga?
<claudio-tux> o que faz no banheiro depois de defecar?
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<picolo> Descarga em que: no programa do banco?
<picolo> Pior que tenho que gerar boleto
<UdontKnow> troca de banco
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> ai ferrou
<UdontKnow> eu pago contas no tablet e no celular
<UdontKnow> e uso 2 bancos diferentes
<claudio-tux> picolo: qual é o banco?
<picolo> Sicredi
<UdontKnow> nenhum problema neles. nao preciso de windows
<claudio-tux> hum, nao conheço
<picolo> Eu estava rodando o programa no wine
<picolo> mas nao estava legal
<picolo> quando ele for tuo pra web, eu bandono essa maquina virtual
<claudio-tux> sempre é bom ter uma maquina virtual com o XP
<claudio-tux> vai que te dar saudade das telinha azuis
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> ERROR...
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: eu nao tenho licenca do windows :-)
<picolo> Cara, nao tenho nada contra o microsoft rss
<picolo> Mas eu nao queria ter nada fora da lei em meu note
<picolo> mas, infelizmente,
<claudio-tux> eu nao, mas ela deve ter contra meu note
<claudio-tux> pois ele passa 10 minutos para reiniciar
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: facil de resolver
<claudio-tux> quer um crack?
<claudio-tux> heheh
<picolo> kkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: quer ser banido da freenode? :-)
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<picolo> no no no
<picolo> vamos manter o padrao
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: essas coisas sao ilegais e offtopic aqui
<claudio-tux> tu acredita mesmo que irei fazer isso :P
<UdontKnow> mas nem maquina pra rodar windows eu tenho mais
<UdontKnow> fui deixando meus notes morrerem, dei pra quem tinha igual pra tirar peca, dei outro pra uma ong, ...
<claudio-tux> cara, meu sony veio com o Windows 7 Professional + Kaspersky 2012 por um ano
<claudio-tux> sabe onde eles estão?
<UdontKnow> hoje so tenho tablet, celular e note corporativo
<claudio-tux> na partiçao de recovere, bem quietinhos
<claudio-tux> dormindo
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<picolo> Isso ai
<UdontKnow> e no note corporativo ta com linux
<UdontKnow> pq no netbsd nao roda a vpn proprietaria que a empresa usa
<claudio-tux> falar em tablet, o windows 8 vai ser direcionado aos tablets
<claudio-tux> os caras tao com medo da Apple
<claudio-tux> hehe
<UdontKnow> de resto, so servidores em datacenter
<claudio-tux> e a Apple com medo da Google
<claudio-tux> briga boa
<UdontKnow> muita coisa pra carregar sux
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui ja usa o brfs?
<claudio-tux> tentei usar, mas da erro na inicialização
<UdontKnow> e ainda to trocando de emprego, meu novo emprego vai me dar macbook air provavelmente.
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: precisa de ajudante?
<claudio-tux> aceito um Ipad, sem problemas :)
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: pra falar a verdade eles tem uma vaga aberta em sp, suporte corporativo
<claudio-tux> TI?
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: isso
<claudio-tux> hum, pena que estou muito distante de Sao Paulo
<claudio-tux> qual o salario base de um profissional de TI na sua regiao?
<claudio-tux> uma média, claro!
<UdontKnow> nem sei, minha area e outra
<claudio-tux> hum
<UdontKnow> mas ve ai se interessa
<UdontKnow> http://www.google.com.br/intl/en/jobs/brazillocations/sao-paulo/engops/opsit/corporate-operations-engineer-sao-paulo/index.html
<UdontKnow> tem mais vagas em aberto no brasil e la fora
<claudio-tux> by Google
<UdontKnow> se interessar, vai fundo
<claudio-tux> por um emprego desse, largo até a minha esposa
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: ueh, tem uma lista gigante de vagas disponiveis
<UdontKnow> so que ninguem entra sem tentar
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: se eu nao tentasse entrar em alguma coisa, ainda era virgem!
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: vai saber, tem gente que nao curte, mas isso nao e o foco do canal. nao te julgaremos por isso
<picolo> como eu saio da virtual para a maquina hospedeiro? qaul o atalho?
<picolo> alguem sabe
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> CTRL + F
<claudio-tux> se tiver usando virtualbox
<claudio-tux> VMWare nao sei
<pedronsso> Salve pessoal
<pedronsso> Boa noite a todos os amigos ... e amigas
<claudio-tux> estou ansioso esperando a versao estavel do 11.10
<claudio-tux> ta muito bonito
<claudio-tux> a canonical ta ganhando ponto comigo
<claudio-tux> so em trocar o evolution pelo thunderbird, ja foram 1000 pontos
<picolo> Somos 2
<picolo> Quando vai ser o lançamento?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, se ele instalar legal sem nada de safadeza que deu com o 11.04 eu vou usar o beta 2 mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> picolo, 13 se não me engano...
<claudio-tux> 13/10
<claudio-tux> eu chequei a instalar aqui
<claudio-tux> depois voltei para o 11.04
<claudio-tux> ele ainda está muito instavel e lento
<claudio-tux> vou aguardar
<claudio-tux> só nao gostei do lazarus, pois se eu instalar ele instala a ultiuma versao
<claudio-tux> 0.9.30
<Ricardo__> brfs nao ta estavel ainda ne?
<claudio-tux> ai nao tenho como instalar alguns componentes
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: nao
<Ricardo__> é vo manter ext4 ainda por seguranca
<Ricardo__> nao da pra arriscar com aprticao
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: verdade
<Ricardo__> reiserfs eu usei tri pouco
<Ricardo__> me disseram na epoca q era instavel
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://euubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/05/calendario-lancamento-ubuntu-1110.html
<Ricardo__> e achei normal
<claudio-tux> 24?
<claudio-tux> achei que era 13/10
<claudio-tux> que pena
<claudio-tux> mais 11 dias
<claudio-tux> heheh
<Ricardo__> nem sei se esse ubuntu novo ai vai funcionar legal em placa ati
<Ricardo__> sempre é um problema
<Ricardo__> com drivers
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: na minha Nvidia ficou show de bola
<Ricardo__> nvidia é show ne
<Ricardo__> nao tem comparacao
<claudio-tux> pois ele da suporte nativo ao nouveal
<Ricardo__> pro linux
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<claudio-tux> nao sei ATI
<Ricardo__> so q no win a ati é melhor
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, tá meio desencontrada.... http://ubuntex.blogspot.com/2011/03/calendario-de-lancamento-do-oneiric.html
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.softwarelivrepe.com.br/?p=920
<peregrinator_six> julga ai você, tenha senso critico..
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: vou acreditar em 24/10 mesmo
<claudio-tux> se sair antes será uma boa surpresa
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, acredite na dona, na canonical... ;)
<Ricardo__> é o beta 1 ta fechando o painel
<Ricardo__> ta dando uns erros ainda
<zeRopHan> deixar baixando o ubuntu amanha so instalar, internet 128kb é assim, 1 dia baixando ¶:D~~
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, gostei do gnome shell 3 no ubuntu 11.10, bem interessante. :)
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: falar a verade estou gostando mais do gnome
<Ricardo__> mas é o shell com cara de unity ne
<Ricardo__> e nao com cara de fedora
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> shel gnome 3
<Ricardo__> tu testou o padrao
<claudio-tux> o gnome 3 está parecendo com S.O. para celular
<Ricardo__> hmm
<peregrinator_six> unity é uma coisa, shell gnome 3 é outra.
<Ricardo__> sei la eu curto tanto o gnome 2 vai ser dificil largar cara mto dificil
<picolo> qual melhor versao do wine
<picolo> aqui tem algumas cono q4wine coisa ssim
<peregrinator_six> deixa de ser viciado rapa, para de se apaegar a coisas..
<Ricardo__> 1.2 a 1.3 é beta
<claudio-tux> me acustumei com o Unity
<peregrinator_six> *apegar...
<claudio-tux> to gostando mesmo
<Ricardo__> eu testei o xfce pra notebook é otimo
<Ricardo__> agora desktop
<claudio-tux> e o 11.10 ta ficando bonito e muito pratico
<Ricardo__> faltam algumas cosias nele
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: em que?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://ubuntuteam.blogspot.com/2011/03/canonical-escolhe-novo-nome-para-o.html
<Ricardo__> algumas personalizacoes
<Ricardo__> é mais chato de fazer
<Ricardo__> montar o menu é chato
<Ricardo__> mas é leve bem mais q gnome
<Ricardo__> entao pra netbook ta otimo aki
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, se gosta do gnome 2 fica no debian ou ubuntu 10.04... ;)
<Ricardo__> sim vou ficar no debian
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, ou ubuntu 11.04
<Ricardo__> e testar eventualmente outras distros
<Ricardo__> o 11.04 nao fluiu legal aki com ati
<Ricardo__> tem mto bug
<peregrinator_six> bota bug nisso... :P
<Ricardo__> é bom manter uma distro estavel q nem debian e outra com novidades
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, eu vou acabar indo pra o Debian, só esperando a canonical me expulsar... :P
<Ricardo__> bah cara chega a enjoar
<Ricardo__> raramente dá pau
<Ricardo__> tudo é tao trankilo
<Ricardo__> eahaeh
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Debian é Jedi
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Ricardo__> so o problema é akilo ne pacotes vao ficando defasados
<Ricardo__> esse ano ele ainda é novo
<Ricardo__> mas ano q vem o peso da idade vai pegando
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<claudio-tux> meu note nao tem um bug sequer com a nvidia
<peregrinator_six> ppa nele fiote... :P
<claudio-tux> ao mesmo, nao aparentemente
<Ricardo__> kernel é 32-5 e vai demorar pra ir pro .33
<Ricardo__> eahaeah
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: quer estabilidade, usa o archlinux
<claudio-tux> é muito estavel
<Ricardo__> arch achei um saco de instalar
<claudio-tux> bem rapido
<Ricardo__> mto chato
<licensed> peregrinator_six, boa noite =D
<peregrinator_six> mais que o DEbian duvido que seja!
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<claudio-tux> é nao
<Ricardo__> e tem atualizacao demais
<Ricardo__> eu quero novidades mas nao tanto
<claudio-tux> isso que é bom
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: comequieh? archlinux estavel? bebeu? rolling release!
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<Ricardo__> vai q vem uma atualizacao bomba
<Ricardo__> e rala o sistema
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: usei ele por 7 messes, nao tive um problem sequer
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, se der mole o Debian testing é mais estavel que o arch... UAHSUHASUHAUSHAUHSUAHSHA
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: isso nao significa estabilidade
<fxd> arch 2 anos
<claudio-tux> mais depende dos repositorios que vai usar
<fxd> só instalei novamente pq troquei de hd
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, dizem que o arch vale a pena o parendizado, mas pergunto, pra que...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> *aprendizado..
<claudio-tux> tb achei o fedora 15 estavel, ubuntu 11.04
<claudio-tux> vai ver to dando sorte
<claudio-tux> heheh
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: vc tem que fazer tudo na mão
<igorklem> ou seja vai ter que aprender por bem ou por mal
<claudio-tux> mas nao tenho o que reclamar em nenhuma dessas distros
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: ou nao sbe a definicao de estabilidade :-)
<claudio-tux> e no arch principalmente
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, isso qualquer sistema gnu lhe permite...
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: me ensina aí
<Ricardo__> falam tao mal do fedora
<Ricardo__> sera q é tao ruim assim?
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: sim, porém o ubuntu por exemplo..já vem na telinha bonitinha desde a formatação até a utilização
<igorklem> no arch por exemplo vc tem que criar as partições definir tudo
<UdontKnow> claudio-tux: estabilidade e quando nao sao feitas mudancas significantes no codigo, so correcoes e melhorias menores
<igorklem> instalar o gnome, kde ou oq vc for usar
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: fedora e excelente
<Ricardo__> bah a instalacao do arch é um porre
<Ricardo__> alem do q
<Ricardo__> se o cara tem internet ruim ta ralado
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: na minha opiniao e a melhor distro pra desktop
<Ricardo__> pq primeiro tu so instala a base
<Ricardo__> depois tem q baixar o gnome inteiro
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, lhe apresento com prazer... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ricardo__> pra instalar
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, divirta-se! ;)
<claudio-tux> UdontKnow: estabilidade pra mim, é quando o sistema não dá pau
<Ricardo__> UdontKnow, nao sei cara meu negocio é debian based.. nao adianta.. ehehe
<claudio-tux> e quando tento usar algo , funciona como espero
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: comequieh?
<Ricardo__> gosto de distros baseadas em debian e nao red hat e rpm
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: mas nem todos conhecem
<igorklem> peregrinator_six: quando baixam pega a versão full
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: preconceito seu
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, a ignorancia alheia não é minha responsabilidade! :D
<Ricardo__> é a minimal essa tu faz na unha depois tb
<igorklem> aeuiheaiuhae
<Ricardo__> é interessante
<igorklem> interessante pra quem tem tempo
<igorklem> aeuehauae
<igorklem> melhor coisa que tem é não configurar
<Ricardo__> sim pra testes
<Ricardo__> eu tb prefiro algo mais automatico
<Ricardo__> ja to velho pra ficar horas instalando sistema
<igorklem> até depois de formatar já tenho meu afterformat
<igorklem> não preciso instalar nada
<igorklem> fazer nad
<Ricardo__> por isso sempre faco minha iso remastersys
<Ricardo__> prontinha ja
<Ricardo__> pra se der um pau no sistema restaurar em 10 min
<igorklem> :D
<igorklem> alguem ta usando a beta do 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> eu
<peregrinator_six> no vm
<claudio-tux> eu usei mais tirei
<igorklem> ta funcionando de boa? ou tem mto bug ainda?
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, crunchbang distro interessante inglesa baseada em debian stable com xfce e openbox ja configurado rapidissima
<claudio-tux> ainda ta verde
<peregrinator_six> bem aqui não tem tanto não, tá bem stable já! ;)
<igorklem> claudio-tux: quinta sai o beta 2
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, o unico .deb que uso alem do ubuntu é o propio Debian! :D
<Ricardo__> eu instalei pra aprender openbox
<Ricardo__> e nem é tao leve assim
<Ricardo__> o xfce bem configurado
<Ricardo__> pode ser mais leve ate
<claudio-tux> vou esperar o lançamento oficial
<peregrinator_six> igorklem, se tudo der certo vou ficar com ele aquin em definitivo na proxima quita. :)
<peregrinator_six> *quinta..
<igorklem> xD
<igorklem> ele está bem bonito
<igorklem> porém não posso arriscar ainda
<claudio-tux> igorklem: bonito ninguem pode negar
<igorklem> tem mto projeto aqui que não posso perder :p
<claudio-tux> ta muito bem feito
<igorklem> achei um esporro a tela de login
<Ricardo__> bonito é o kde
<igorklem> sempre achei essa feia
<igorklem> odeio KDE
<Ricardo__> o kubuntu 11.10 ta mais bonito q ubuntu
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<Ricardo__> so bonito
<igorklem> não consigo usar
<Ricardo__> pq o resto
<Ricardo__> tb nao consigo usar
<Ricardo__> eheha
<claudio-tux> nunca consegui gostar do KDE
<igorklem> iuahaieuh
<Ricardo__> tem brilho pra tudo quanto é lado
<igorklem> o unity me adptei mto rápido
<claudio-tux> o QT4 nao me agrada
<Ricardo__> o kde 3.5 q era nom
<Ricardo__> bom
<igorklem> bom mesmo é o KDE desinstalado :D
<claudio-tux> kkkkkk
<claudio-tux> maldade cara
<claudio-tux> tem gente que gosta
<igorklem> prefiro usar o terminal sem nada do que o KDE
<Ricardo__> tem geralmente as moças
<claudio-tux> sou fan mesmo do gnome
<Ricardo__> ou win user
<Ricardo__> gosta de kde
<claudio-tux> como o Unity é gnome , fico com ele
<Ricardo__> preconceito de vcs... galo véio mesmo usa qualquer ambiente
<igorklem> sou novinho tenho só 19
<igorklem> auehaeuhae
<igorklem> prefiro gnome
<igorklem> :D
 * peregrinator_six é macho até usando janelas... :P
<Ricardo__> so dar um terminal
<Ricardo__> q ja era
<Ricardo__> eeheha
<claudio-tux> tenho um amigo que até hoje usa tudo via prompt
<claudio-tux> o cara é louco
<igorklem> iheaiuhae
<claudio-tux> o navegador do cara é o lynx
<Ricardo__> em win tu nao faz nada com o command
<claudio-tux> hehehehe
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<igorklem> Ricardo__: faz sim
<igorklem> infelizmente trabalho dando suporte a win e faço várias coisas no prompt
<Ricardo__> e o win 8 alguem testou?
<igorklem> nem
<Ricardo__> eu tentei em vm
<Ricardo__> mas nao rolo
<igorklem> um amigo meu testou falou que está bacana
<Ricardo__> deu pau
<Ricardo__> essa ideia de tablet pra pc comum nao é boa
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: testei, é ótimopara jogar janela afora
<claudio-tux> por isso o nome é Janelas 8
<igorklem> voltando ao ubuntu
<igorklem> a personalização do unity está melhor?
<igorklem> nas barras e tal?
<Ricardo__> é a personalizacao do gnome 3 ainda é mto pobre
<Ricardo__> acho q ano q vem vai melhorar mto
<claudio-tux> nao vi onde alterar os icones no 11.10
<claudio-tux> vai ser tuto na mao
<claudio-tux> como o gnome 3
<Ricardo__> logo o gnome q era tao rico em personalizacao
<Ricardo__> e tudo em cliques
<igorklem> acho que pelo gnome-tweak-tool
<igorklem> acho que é isso
<igorklem> vc pode personalizar
<Ricardo__> pode mas nao tudo
<igorklem> qnd instalei o arch com o gnome-shell
<Ricardo__> algumas coisas
<claudio-tux> Ricardo__: acostume, essa é a nova onda
<claudio-tux> personalizacao 0%
<Ricardo__> claudio-tux, acho q nao é pq é novo ainda so por isso.. depois vai ter condicoes de personalizar
<claudio-tux> querem padronizar
<Ricardo__> se padronizar vira janelas
<Ricardo__> toda a enfase do linux vai pro brejo
<claudio-tux> tem , mais por conta da comunidade
<claudio-tux> que sempre vai disponibilizar
<Ricardo__> se for pra personalizar tudo na unha
<Ricardo__> mtos nao vao nem ir atras
<Ricardo__> ou gambiarras
<Ricardo__> q nem é atualmente fica dificil
<igorklem> oq tem que voltar como padrão é o rhythmbox
<claudio-tux> tipo o gnome-tweak para gnome 3
<igorklem> banshee é mto ruim
<Ricardo__> igorklem, isso é o de menos é so ir la e instalar o q tu quizer nao é novidade
<Ricardo__> tiraram o synaptics tb
<igorklem> uia oO
<igorklem> serio? foi substituido por alguma coisa parecida
<igorklem> ?
<Ricardo__> bah o do kde substiruirak
<Ricardo__> por uim lixo
<picolo> Nossa, o wine laga rsss
<Ricardo__> kpackagekit foi substiruido por muon
<Ricardo__> q é fraco
<claudio-tux> tem uns 3 anos que nem entro no kde
<igorklem> Ricardo__: olhei aqui na net, parece que pode instalar o synaptic pelo ubuntu software center
<Ricardo__> sim pode
<Ricardo__> mas nao é padrao
<Ricardo__> nem sei se substituiram
<Ricardo__> acho q nao
<igorklem> igual o rhythmbox :D
<Ricardo__> deixaram so a central de programas
<igorklem> isso
<picolo> Como eu removo programas no menu que ja foram desistalados?
<picolo> tipo removi o wine, mas ele continua no menu
<igorklem> picolo: qual versão tu usa?
<picolo> 11.04
<igorklem> <super> digita main menu
<igorklem> procura a pasta do wine
<igorklem> e remove
<igorklem> se o seu tiver em pt procura por menu principal ou algo do tipo
<claudio-tux> a barra de tarefas do kde foi pra parte de cima?
<picolo> Show de bola
<picolo> Valeu
<igorklem> $10
<igorklem> uaehueu
<igorklem> xD
<picolo> :P
<Ricardo__> 10 réau
<igorklem> nada só aceito pagamento em dolar
<igorklem> ta subindo o preço
<igorklem> uaehueha
<pedronsso> como eu fasso pra passa um arquivo pro meu xp no virtual box
<pedronsso> ?
<UdontKnow> pedronsso: sabe usar a rede? :-)
<igorklem> isso
<igorklem> compartilha uma pasta na rede
<igorklem> e coloca o arquivo la
<igorklem> depois iniciar executar \\nome_da_vm\pasta
<pedronsso> ok então vou fazer isso valeu
<picolo> cara eu vou precisar fazer isso tumem kkkkkkkk
<igorklem> xD
<igorklem> aff meu msn ta com irus
<igorklem> virus
<igorklem> ):
<igorklem> (11:59:27 PM) ruthannmikloscheml@hotmail.com: UMM HI you there hun?
<claudio-tux> vou nessa
<claudio-tux> boa noite a todos
<igorklem> claudio-tux: vlw
<picolo> claudio-tux, ate mais
<igorklem> alguem sabe tirar essa porcaria de virus?
<claudio-tux> falow
<igorklem> fui flw
<picolo> VIrus, no linux?
<ubuntu__> g
<ubuntu__> g1
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> q anime é esse ......muito bom
<teps> bom dia
<teps> desde ontem estou tentando abrir um arquivo do microsoft project(.mpp) com o openproj mas sem, sucesso alguem pode ajudar?
<RadarZ> Opa
<RadarZ> Alguem sabe oq fazer
<RadarZ> quando coloca o login
<RadarZ> e ele tenta logar e volta pra tela da senha
<moskvat> slave galera
<Rafaelzinhu> bom dia a todos
<moskvat> precisa de uma black list de sites pornos alguém conhece algum?
<Rafaelzinhu> credo rs
<teps> noss
<teps> desde ontem estou tentando abrir um arquivo do microsoft project(.mpp) com o openproj mas sem, sucesso alguem pode ajudar?
<Rafaelzinhu> gente, todos já utilizaram mirc aqui?
<dimago> bom dia srs
<dimago> estou usando o emesene
<dimago> e o bixo está integrando com a barra de mensagens e usuário
<dimago> alguem sabe como corrigir isso?
<dimago> estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 com o gnome classico
<idub> om dia pessoal. Alguem me ajuda a recuperar o video do uv]bunt
<idub> ubuntu
<RadarZ> galera nao acho o xorg dentro do linuxmint
<RadarZ> para abaixar a resolucao
<RadarZ> alguem sabe qual o diretorio q ele fica>
<zeRopHan> opa
<zeRopHan> agora vou instalar o ubuntu
<RadarZ> Eai galera, to procurando o diretorio do XORG e não to encontrando, preciso editar ele porque o desktop não entra..... eh linuxmint
<zeRopHan> no outro note :
<zeRopHan> ¶:D~~
<idub> RadarZ /etc/x11
<RadarZ> [idub]: nao ta la
<RadarZ> ja olhei
<idub> ent?o voce n?o tem
<idub> precisa criar
<liox_> ae
<liox_> alguem aqui ja configurou algum VPS ?
<liox_> na linode
<liox_> ?
<RadarZ> idub aaa ta, da pra pegar
<RadarZ> de algum lugar
<RadarZ> CP?
<Rafaelzinhu> liox_ sim
<Rafaelzinhu> liox_ eu tenho um amigo
<Rafaelzinhu> liox_ que tem vps lá
<liox_> Rafaelzinhu: ah eu queria umas dicas para configurar meu vs la na linode
<Rafaelzinhu> liox_
<Rafaelzinhu> ele entra em outra rede
<Rafaelzinhu> irc.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> http://www.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> com o nick Zeca
<zeRopHan> fui instalar o ubuntu ai pede pra reiniciar
<zeRopHan> e nao acontece ndada
<zeRopHan> o que eu faço
<zeRopHan> consegui
<wviana> como entra no grub quando esta instalado só o ubuntu
<teps> please alguem ja teve problema com o openproj para abrir arquivos mpp?
<teps> ou so eu que nao consigo abrir
<Marcelo_Pomaroll> Alguém já conseguiu instalar o drive  da Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<Marcelo_Pomaroll> estou quebrando a cabeça para o bluetooth funcionar
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> configurei o firewall e estou recebendo a seguintes mensager:
<fel_robson> e aí galera!
<moskvat> device eth1 entered promiscuous mode
<moskvat> device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
<moskvat> e a conexão cai. as regras padrão do firewall estão -P DROP
<fel_robson> galera muitas vezes enquanto estou utilizando o mozilla... tento carregar as paginas e demora e ñ carrega... aí preciso fechar o mozilla e abrir novamente...  o q pode ser o problema?
<khyron> alguem ai sabe atualizar libre office
<Guest80338> meu gerenciador de impressoes nao esta abrindo
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  qual a versao do seu mozilla?
<vitorlobo> Guest80338, reseta e tenta denovo o.o
<Guest80338> v10.10
<Guest80338> o mesmo acontece com o meu centra de programas
<Guest80338> fica aquela bolinha de carregando mas nao abre
<vitorlobo> Guest80338, abre o terminal e digita: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -f remove  && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install deborphan && deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get purge -y && dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-g
<vitorlobo> et -y purge
<vitorlobo> Guest80338, depois q terminar tente novamente
<Guest80338> ok vou tentar
<fel_robson> vitor meu mozilla é o 6.0.2
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  abre qualquer pagina ae e pressiona ctrl + shift + del
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Guest80338> fel_robson, n deu
<Guest80338> qnd eu clico no icone chega aaparecer na barra de tarefas e fica a bolinha de "carregando" mas logo fecha
<Guest80338> alguem??
<Rafaelzinhu> oi
<Guest80338> meu gerenciador de impressoes nao esta abrindo
<Guest80338> qnd eu clico no icone chega aaparecer na barra de tarefas e fica a bolinha de "carregando" mas logo fecha
<dimago> boa tarde
<Rafaelzinhu> boa
<dimago> alguem sabe como fazer para NAO integrar o emesene com a barra de mensagens?
<peregrinator_six> dimago, vai no synaptic e retira uma extensão dele que permiti isso, escreve o nome dele lá e procura com atenção que se vai achar ela...
<dimago> oi peregrinator_six eh do proprio emesene ?
<peregrinator_six> que eu me lembre sim...
<peregrinator_six> é que eu esqueci, se não lhe passava o nome..
<peregrinator_six> presta atenção a explicação que se acha...
<peregrinator_six> ou vai no google...
<dimago> pois eh, ali no gerenciador soh tem o emesene mesmo
<dimago> eu consegui agorinha dentro
<dimago> dele
<dimago> lah em extensoes
<dimago> e consegui fazer ele fica isolado...
<dimago> ai jah me resolveu
<dimago> mas agora ele nao mostra a quantidade de emails que eu tenho no hotmail sem ler..
<dimago> hahaha
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  abre qualquer pagina ae e pressiona ctrl + shift + del
<vitorlobo> fel_robson, poe em "todos" limpa tudo ae e tenta denovo
<fel_robson> vitorlobo,  não adianta... =(
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  abre o terminal e digita: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -f remove  && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install deborphan && deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get purge -y && dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-g
<vitorlobo> e tenta denovo
<khyron> alguem ai tem facilidade parafazer uma pessoa entender algumas coisas?
<khyron> pois tenho dificuldade
<vitorlobo> khyron, entender alguma coisa de que?
<vitorlobo> pergunta vaga
<vitorlobo> o.O
<fel_robson> =/   nada kara... sempre preciso fechar o firefox e abrir novamente
<fel_robson> alguns sites abrem e outros nem reiniciando
<spaceonline> alguem sabe deixar o ssh do usuário restrito ao home ~ dele ai ?
<vitorlobo> fel_robson, desinstala o firefox, testa no google chrome
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  pra saber se é problema na sua conecxão ou no firefox mesmo
<fel_robson> no chromium... mesmo problema... aí se uso no Windows funciona normal... =(
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?installdataindex=homepagepromo
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  marca la 32 ou 64 bits .deb
<vitorlobo> fel_robson,  baixa o google chrome mesmo... não o chromium
<shallwe> e ai galera, alguem testando o ubuntu 11.10?
<vitorlobo> daqui eu não saio, daqui ngm me tira to no 10.10 ainda
<vitorlobo> xD
<shallwe> :P
<igorklem> vitorlobo: amanhã sai o beta 2
<igorklem> :D
<shallwe> é amanhã?
<claudio-tux> shallwe: estou nele agora
<shallwe> eu ja to testando faz tempo
<vitorlobo> n gosto de betas :|
<vitorlobo> gosto de versão stables
<vitorlobo> xD
<shallwe> claudio-tux, aaa boa então deixa eu te perguntar se tens problemas com as janelas :D
<claudio-tux> ta um pouco lento, mas vai melhorar
<claudio-tux> espero!!! hehe
<shallwe> por acaso as vezes acontece de vc nao conseguir mexer nelas, maximizar ou diminuir?
<shallwe> aqui ta blz, só esse bug das janelas que enche o saco as vezes
<claudio-tux> nao
<shallwe> tem que reiniciar a sessão
<claudio-tux> aqui sõ ta lento
<shallwe> lento vc diz o unity?
<claudio-tux> sim
<shallwe> a bom, aqui pra mim ta normal, mas estou usando em um com 4 cores
<shallwe> ai não faz muita diferença
<vitorlobo> mete unity 2d po
<vitorlobo> n tem muita diferença do 2d pro 3d
<claudio-tux> pena que ainda nao tem lightning em portugues para o thunderbird 7
<vitorlobo> é só frescuraiada , firulas
<claudio-tux> ou ao menos eu nao encontrei
<shallwe> vitor-br, mas o 2d no 11.10 ta bem bugado :P
<fel_robson> vitorlobo, =D ñ sabia que tinha chrome vou instalar aqui
<vitorlobo> a n ser q vc goste de firulas claro
<shallwe> pelo menos comigo deu uns bugs bem nojentos
<shallwe> mas no netbook eu uso o 2d :D bem mais leve
<vitorlobo> shallwe, entao meu caro sudo apt-get install lubuntu ahuauha
<shallwe> a unica diferença é que nao tem a sombrinha nas janelas hahaha
<vitorlobo> lxde na cabeça
<vitorlobo> e purge unity
<vitorlobo> >.<
<shallwe> vitor-br, a nao, no netbook nao, só o fato de ter 1 barra apenas ja ta valendo
<shallwe> eu gosto do unity por isso
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  entao....... solução...
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  na instale betas...espere pela versão mais estável :|
<shallwe> no meu pc eu tenho o beta mas no meu net eu tenho o 11.04 :D
<shallwe> ai no net funciona blz o 2d, mas aqui no desktop que estou testando o ubuntu 11.10 o 2d ta meio bugado
<claudio-tux> tem que esperar
<claudio-tux> ainda ta muito verde
<vitorlobo> no 11.10 ainda tem o gnome classic?
<claudio-tux> estou usando por minha conta e risco
<claudio-tux> vitorlobo: nao
<vitorlobo> como previsto
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<claudio-tux> tem que instalar
<vitorlobo> FUUUU
<shallwe> gnome classic? wtf is it man? ainda existe?:P
<shallwe> pensei que era gnome 3 agora a moda
<shallwe> falar nisssoooo
<vitorlobo> claudio-tux,  melhor n instalar ele..pq todo app q vc passar a instalar, n vai pro gnome-painel mais...vai bugartudo
<shallwe> tem como eu deixar o ubuntu 11.10 com o gnome 3 puro?
<vitorlobo> shallwe, ta loco..gnome 3 = mais pesado q unity
<shallwe> sem ser o unity?
<vitorlobo> mas é mais elaborado tbm
<vitorlobo> >.<
<shallwe> mas eu tenho maquina :D não me importo :D
<claudio-tux> rapaz to gostando do unity
<claudio-tux> ja me acostumei com ele
<shallwe> sim achei aquilo de apontar o mouse la pra cima e aparecer janelas, icones, tudo ficou muito bem bolado
<vitorlobo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<shallwe> se tivesse aquilo no unity mataria a pau
<vitorlobo> dai vc instala o gnome 3
<vitorlobo> :P
<shallwe> vitor-br, no 11.10?
<claudio-tux> shallwe: achei o gnome 3 parecido com sistema operacional pra celular
<vitorlobo> dai na hora de vc escolher o desk vc poe gnome-shell
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  poisé
<shallwe> claudio-tux, mas esse é o futuro :D olha o novo ios da mac
<vitorlobo> ses gostam de firulas ne
<vitorlobo> >.<
<claudio-tux> prefiro o unity
<claudio-tux> gosto e igual a C.
<claudio-tux> cada um tem o seu
<shallwe> eu tb prefiro o unity só de imaginar aquela barra enooooooooorme na barra de titulos do gnome 3 já me da nos nervos hahaha
<vitorlobo> foi por isso q o ubuntu perdeu bastante espaço pro mint rescentemente
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> pq o mint mantém uma interface agradável e é baseado no ubuntu ou debian
<claudio-tux> fico meio tonto com o gnome 3
<claudio-tux> heheh
<vitorlobo> que por sua vez...ubuntu é baseado no debian >.<
<claudio-tux> me da vertigem
<vitorlobo> claudio-tux,  gnome3 = deslocamento de retina
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauha
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> cuidado
<claudio-tux> kkkkk
<claudio-tux> o unity do 11.10 ta chow
<claudio-tux> show
<claudio-tux> basta ficar estavel, ja ta bom
<vitorlobo> esse ano completarei 1 ano de linux 100%
<vitorlobo> \o/
<claudio-tux> esse ano completarei 4 anos de 100% linux
<claudio-tux> heheh
<vitorlobo> e a quem tem dual boot com win
<vitorlobo> tomara q o hd queime
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<claudio-tux> atire seu Janelas 7 pela janela
<vitorlobo> ae quem gosta de animes? o.o
 * vitorlobo e o silêncio paira no canal
<AlessonZaire> Unity.... =_=
<AlessonZaire> vitorlobo eu leio e assisto algumas series
<vitorlobo> AlessonZaire, ja viu elfen lied?
<AlessonZaire> Ja sim
<vitorlobo> vi ele todo
<vitorlobo> ele ta no top 1 anime mais violento do mundo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> muito bom
<vitorlobo> é o primeiro anime que vejo crianças e mulheres morrendo
<vitorlobo> explodindo coisa e tal
<vitorlobo> decepando
<vitorlobo> a historia é bem legal
<AlessonZaire> Tem muito gore naquele anime, mas voce vai se decepcionar com a diferença na qualidade entre o anime e o manga
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> so sei q ..oq vi, gostei
<vitorlobo> auhaauh
<AlessonZaire> :)
<AlessonZaire> Elfen lied ja tem varios anos, ultimamentes o tenho assistido/lido fairy tail mesmo
<vitorlobo> ja gosto desses animes sangrentos
<vitorlobo> hellsing, devil my cry, etc
<vitorlobo> :P
<AlessonZaire> Violencia e sacanagem ja deram o que tinham de dar na sociedade humana, quando vejo qualquer coisa com gatinhos e ursinhos pulando acho o maximo hahaha
<vitorlobo> AlessonZaire,  entendo, por isso q gosto de happy three friends
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<AlessonZaire> :D
<max> boa tarde
<themaxxi> alguem?
<Doomtron> não
<Raff> olha soh instalei o ubuntu no meu mackbook pro, ja estou usando a um tempo, queria saber se tem como eu voltar a pagina arrastando tres dedos no trackpad
<themaxxi> uso ubuntu 10.10 e meu mozilla n atualiza automatico
<Doomtron> themaxxi: tentou la pela central ?
<themaxxi> Doomtron, tentei pelo navegador mesmo
<themaxxi> fica a barra de carregando e nao termina nunca
<Doomtron> themaxxi: tenta pela central
<vitorlobo> themaxxi,  eu deletei meu mozilla 3.0 do 10.10 e instalei o 6.0.2 na mão grande mesmo
<themaxxi> Doomtron, qual o comando p/ atualiza-lo pelo modo texto ?
<Doomtron> se vc conseguir atualizar o firefox pelo proprio firefox... isso é um problema
<igorklem> Doomtron: para atualizar direto do firefox tem que aplicar permissão na pasta dele
<Doomtron> themaxxi: pergunta pro vitorlobo xD
<vitorlobo> Raff, o que te levou a instalar o ubuntu no macbookpro? desculpa a pergunta..é que me é estranh um usuário de mac/apple usar linux
<Doomtron> igorklem: e isso seria correto ?
<Doomtron> vitorlobo: o estranho é só o "li" xD
<igorklem> sim ueh
<igorklem> vc da permissão atualiza e se quiser depois tira
<igorklem> ;D
<vitorlobo> Doomtron,  oq? uhaauh
<Raff> eu sempre usei em casa o ubuntu, e pra programar e faze as parada da faculdade to mais acostumado com ubuntu
<Doomtron> vitorlobo: esquece, to viajando xD
<Doomtron> igorklem: não é mais facil atualizar pela central ?
<igorklem> ou isso :D
<Raff> uma epoca tentei usar akele xcode do mac, fiz alguns codigos em c, mas usava o terminal, entao resolvi coloca o ubuntu logo
<Doomtron> Raff: legal, eu tbm uso linux pra programar, e acho mais facil , até pq a maioria das ferramentas ja vem com ele :D
<igorklem> vcs trabalham com rails?
<Raff> eu n
<igorklem> eu to pegando um projeto agora, acho que vou fazer em rails
<igorklem> pelo que já fiz acho que seria a melhor opção ;D
<Doomtron> igorklem: http://www.ruby-br.com.br/
<Doomtron> kkk
<igorklem> Doomtron: eu sei =D já programo em rails
<Doomtron> igorklem: olhou o site ?
<igorklem> qq tem?
<Doomtron> igorklem: não viu nada de estranho ?
<igorklem> falando sobre python ueh
<Doomtron> hskuahska
<igorklem> atah
<igorklem> putz
<igorklem> hauaeuhe
<igorklem> prefiro python para alguns projetos e ruby on rails para outros
<shallwe> galera me digam uma coisa na opinião de vocês
<shallwe> o que faz um desenvolvedor ou uma comunidade criar um aplicativo de edição, inkscape, onde as propriedades do objeto, como contorno por exemplo, me ocupa 1/3 de tela? o.O
<shallwe> é pra cego usar?
<Doomtron> shallwe: IMHO, eles fizeram isso pq eles gostam assim, xD, se vc não gosta, vc é livre pra dar sujestões ao projeto.
<shallwe> Doomtron, era o que eu mais queria :P queria tentar mudar a gui do inkscape, mas deve ser dificil né
<shallwe> já que deve ser tudo feito em C++
<Doomtron> shallwe: ou vc pode dar a sujestão pros caras.
<shallwe> Doomtron, pois é, vou fazer isso, vou mandar um layout :D boa ideia, acho que já até me inscrevi nisso
<shallwe> os icones ficaram ótimos assim com essa nova opção de diminuir eles, ta 100%
<shallwe> agora as propriedades, pelo amor de deus hahahaha
<shallwe> mas um dia chega la
<Doomtron> shallwe: quanto mais gente der sua opnião, melhor vai ser o software, IMHO
<themaxxi> alguem sabe chamar pelo modo texto o gerenciador de impressao ?
<RenatoSilva> alguem sabe como mapear as teclas do teclado pra fazer o que eu quero?
<dimago> Srs, alguem consegue abrir arquivos .zip direto? sem ter q baixar e depois abrir?
<dimago> recebo arquivos zip / rar via email, e queria abrir direto, sem ter que salvar na maquina...
<dimago> alguem sabe como fazer?
<AlessonZaire> dimago eh aconselhavel voce nem tentar aprender como fazer, imagina se qualquer coisa que for mandada pra voce por email nesses formatos compactados 'fluir' direto pra sua maquina
<dimago> nao concordo AlessonZaire
<dimago> sempre usei isso no windows por exemplo
<dimago> e eh viavel para mim
<dimago> torna dois serviços, ter q baixar o arquivo
<dimago> e depois descompactar o mesmo
<AlessonZaire> Se atende as suas necessidades e voce nao se importa tanto com segurança, tudo bem entao
<dimago> hehehe, me importo sim... mas nao vi problema nesse caso
<dimago> pois quando clico no arquivo, ele me pede se quero salvar ou abrir
<dimago> ai vou escolher o abrir e economizar cliques
<Doomtron> dimago: na verdade vc esta baixando o arquivo
<dimago> entao Doomtron to tendo que baixar o arquivo, e depois descompactar
<Doomtron> dimago: firefox ?
<dimago> sim
<Doomtron> o firefox da a opção de abrir, não ?
<dimago> sim... da sim...
<dimago> ai eu instalei uns pacotes de ZIP
<dimago> o p7zip
<dimago> ai apontei pra esse cara..
<dimago> mas nao abriu....
<Doomtron> cara, o p7zip é modo texto
<Doomtron> aponta pro file-roller
<dimago> pois eh
<dimago> q eh o default neh
<Raff> coloca pra abrir com o gerenciador de pacotes
<Doomtron> sim
<dimago> pois eh
<dimago> ai dentro do arquivo
<Raff> se os pacotes ja estao instalados ele vai abrir normal
<Doomtron> Raff: file-roller
<dimago> tenho arquivo que estah vindo com ç e ~
<dimago> ai ele nao tah conseguindo abrir
<dimago> tipo
<dimago> no lugar na acentuação
<dimago> ele fica ????????????????????
<dimago> manja?
<Doomtron> oO
<dimago> que estranho
<dimago> agora mesmo com o roller
<dimago> ele nao estah mais "abrindo"
<dimago> soh a janela de que os downloads foram feitos
<Doomtron> dimago: quando vc baixa e abre o arquivo, ele fico "bom"  ?
<khyron> opas
<Doomtron> opis
<dimago> Doomtron, desculpe, fiquei ocupado aki
<dimago> to baixando ele pra maquina e vou mandar abrir
<dimago> pra ver o que rola
<khyron> alguem tem link pro kubuntu 11.10 64 bits?/
<khyron> acho q so tem em ingles
<shallwe> khyron, o ubuntu é multilinguagem
<shallwe> na hora da instalação vc seleciona o portugues e ele instala os pacotes
<dimago> Doomtron, agora consegui abrir direto com o file roller
<dimago> pelo firefox
<dimago> ai salvei na maquina o arquivo e dei duplo clique..
<dimago> ai ele me abriu a janela do gerenciador, com o arquivo.zip
<dimago> ai tive que dar duplo clique novamente
<dimago> para ver os arquivos dentro
<dimago> perceba que pelo browser, ele jah me abre direto no arquivos
<khyron> é q c nao me engano a versao 11.10 e so teste
<khyron> nao sei se tem traducao
<shallwe> khyron, sim, esta no beta 2
<shallwe> sai em outubro o final
<shallwe> mas tem link na no site do nosso patrão andré dongim
<khyron> quem é andre gondim
<dimago> pronto
<dimago> deu tudo certo...
<dimago> agora outra duvida...
<dimago> o q vcs estao usando para o messenger?
<dimago> eu tava usando o aMsn
<shallwe> o homem do ubuntu, nosso admin do chat ué :D
<shallwe> http://andregondim.eti.br
<dimago> mas as vezes, me mandavam mensagem e nao vinha a popup das mensagens
<dimago> ai se eu ia no contato e abria a janela para conversa
<dimago> eu via as mensagens
<khyron> humm
<dimago> ai fui para o emesene
<dimago> mas to sentindo ele meio lento...
<dimago> para enviar mensagens...
<dimago> eu envio = demora
<dimago> eu receber = normal
<Doomtron> dimago: como vc resolveu ?
<Doomtron> dimago: eu uso bitlbee
<dimago> eu apontei para o gerenciador, e ele começou a abrir normalmente
<dimago> la no abrir com
<Doomtron> ok
<dimago> Doomtron, valeo a dica.. estava tudo certo em usar ele mesmo
<dimago> Doomtron, sobre o bitlbee eh o messenger neh?
<dimago> e vc nao tem problemas com ele?
<shallwe> que legal, consegui colocar o gnome shall :D no ubuntu 11.10
<dimago> consegues procurar contatos? enviar arquivos?
<Doomtron> dimago: eu amo bitlbee ;)
<Doomtron> vo la faze o café xD
<shallwe> agora só falta saber como trocar essa cor feia de barra cinza do gnome shall pra preto o.O
<shallwe> só que foto é aguentar 3 barras o.O. Barra do topo, barra com nome do aplicativo + botao fechar + barra de menus
<shallwe> eta é barra que não acaba mais nesse gnomel shell o.O
<shallwe> a nao adianta, igual ao unity nao tem :P gnome shell tem muita frescura e muitas barras nossa, ou 4 barras no topo antes de chegar no aplicativo o.O
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  questao de adaptação
<vitorlobo> ngm se adapta da noite pro dia
<vitorlobo> 1 semana no minimo pra aprender a trabalhar numa interface nova
<vitorlobo> e começar a ver suas vantagens e desvantagens
<vitorlobo> :)
<shallwe> vitorlobo, sim mas eu ja usei o gnome 3 por muuito tempo, mas sei la, quem vai querer usar uma coisa que só de barra te ocupa 1/4 da tela digamos
<shallwe> exagero puro o.O
<shallwe> imagina isso em um notebook cruizes :P
<shallwe> se o gnome shell tivesse barra unica como o unity eu saia correndo pra ele :D
<shallwe> alias, sera que não da pra fazer essa adaptação no gnome-shell? o.O
<pqatsi> talvez pq o povo do gnome não tem o menor bom senso shallwe ?
<shallwe> hahaha, a sei la, mas seria muito mais produtivo aproveitar o espaço
<shallwe> mas blz , cada um faz do jeito que acha e gosta né :P
<shallwe> mas que o gnome shell ficou bom ficou
<shallwe> a simplicidade de vc com o mouse achar tudo , ficou maravilhosa
<shallwe> alt+tab acho coisa tão do passado, aqueles mini aplicativos que o gnome shell mostra com o mouse, matou a pau
<shallwe> hummm, mas calma ai, de repente eu consigo mandar tirar a barra de titulo pelo menos no gnome, ai ja fica melhor
<pqatsi> mouse?
<pqatsi> caramba, eu nao uso isso aqui nao
<pqatsi> a unica função do mouse pra mim é selecionar texto
<shallwe> pqatsi, vc usa terminal? o.O
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> modo de acessibilidade no modo grafico
<shallwe> pq pela evolução seria -> teclado - > mouse :D
<pqatsi> da pra fazer quase tudo pelo teclado
<pqatsi> nada
<pqatsi> compare mouse com teclado como porta serial com porta paralela
<shallwe> bom ai é a questão do uso :D
<pqatsi> 16 lanes sao mais do que uma
<pqatsi> 105 teclas sao mais que duas
<pqatsi> ate pq entro até 2 coisas por vez no teclado, e consigo ai quase 160 toques
<pqatsi> então teclado pra mim é muito melhor
<shallwe> ta muito tecnico isso hahahaha
<pqatsi> im sysadmin
<shallwe> sim mas vc nao pode usar inkscape ou gimp com somente teclado :D
<pqatsi> die in hell, bastard user :D
<shallwe> pra mim mouse é mais usado D
<pqatsi> shallwe: mas pera ae
<pqatsi> mouse é o caramba, mouse e solucao de pobre
<pqatsi> se vc for falar o que é ideal, tenha uma wacom
<pqatsi> teclado e o ideal pra mim assim como uma wacom e ideal pra designer
<pqatsi> fast and quick
<shallwe> pqatsi, a sim, mas da na mesma
<pqatsi> dá não
<shallwe> vc vai ter que mudar do teclado pro mouse :P
<pqatsi> também não
<pqatsi> já acostumei a desviar do touchpad
<shallwe> sim mas é o que te falo
<pqatsi> basta arrastar o dedao 3 ou 4 cm pra baixo :D
<shallwe> é o teu uso
<shallwe> o meu é diferente
<pqatsi> eu sei, mas falar que com mouse vc resolve tudo
<Doomtron> shallwe: estranho, eu usava gnome-shell num netbook e era muito bom, melhor que o unity, e essa barra que vc falou, 1/4 da tela ?! nunca vi isso
<pqatsi> resolve nao
<pqatsi> voce tem que arrastar o ponteiro do outro lado da tela pra trocar de janelas
<shallwe> ja no note da legal pq mous eé embaixo :D
<pqatsi> enquanto um alt tab resolve tudo
<pqatsi> bobagem
<shallwe> sim mas e nos aplicativos da na mesmo precisamos do mouse ou wacom :D
<shallwe> Doomtron, well
<shallwe> 1 barra é menos que 3 :D
<Doomtron> shallwe: mas só tem uam barra no gnome-shell
<Doomtron> uma*
<shallwe> unity: 1 barra no topo = menu, fechar, barra de titulo
<Doomtron> a não ser que vc tenha ativado aquelas extensões la
<shallwe> gnome shell- 1 barra de estatus - 1 barra de titulo e fechar -  1 barra de menus
<Doomtron> aff
<shallwe> entendeu o que eu quero dizer?:P
<shallwe> de repente eu me expressei errado :P
<shallwe> isso em programas como gimp ou mesmo inkscape da uma diferença boa, quanto menos coisas na tela melhor
<shallwe> mas se vc souber como deixar o gnome shell igual a barra unica do unity me avisa por favor :D
<Doomtron> shallwe: existe uma forma, só não lembro mais, mas existe
<shallwe> o.O puxa vc precisa se lembra hahaha
<shallwe> d uma forçada ai na mente :D
<shallwe> pq prefiro o gnome shell a unica cois que me segura no unity é essa barra unica cópia de iso mac :P
<Doomtron> shallwe: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<Doomtron> shallwe: não fica exatamente igual ao unity
<Doomtron> mas eu gostei xD
<khyron> ow
<khyron> como faço para usar o comando cp e mostrar o progresso da copia
<khyron> alguem sabe ai??
<Doomtron> khyron: sim e não
<Doomtron> khyron: só com o cp não da.
<shallwe> Doomtron, voltei vou dar uma olhada >D>D vmos ver
<Doomtron> shallwe: blz
<Doomtron> khyron: se estiver copiando um arquivo, vc pode fazer algo como cat arquivo_origem | pv -b > arquivo_destino
<shallwe> aaaa por pouco
<shallwe> não tem ainda pro 11.10
<shallwe> a mas isso é pra gnome 2 nao o 3
<Doomtron> "Moving to GNOME 3. The new 0.9.x branch is based on GNOME 3. (checkout git branch gnome-3, will merge to master soon).
<Doomtron> "
<Doomtron> vo ali
<shallwe> pois é :P
<shallwe> pena nao tem pro 11.10 ainda, sera que posso tentar instalar do ubuntu 11.04? o.O
<shallwe> noooooo, justamente nos meus 2 programas hahahaa eu tenho azar "(This is a problem for Gimp and Inkscape especially.) "
<shallwe> mas vlw pela força já é um começo vou ficar de olho nesse gnome global menu :D vlww
<Doomtron> shallwe: compila ele
<Celsinho> alguem tem screenshot sobre o novo ubuntu ?
<dtcrshr> galera, como faz pra rolar o 3g no kubuntu?
<dtcrshr> tive que criar a conexao na mao aqui, peguei os dados que ela joga no windows
<dtcrshr> mas nao ta rolando
<licensed> Pskol, boa noite
<licensed> Pskol, voce usa netbook é? qual é a versao mais recomendada pro net?
<Pskol> licensed, boa
<Pskol> uso um net
<Pskol> a recomendada eu nao sei
<Pskol> mas eu to usando uma tal de Easypeasy
<Pskol> que eh ubuntu 10.04 alterado pra net
<licensed> Pskol, nao existe mais aquele ubuntu netbook remix n?
<Pskol> existe
<Pskol> na versao 10.04 e 10.010
<Pskol> se nao me engano
<licensed> entao a 11.04 mais nao?
<Pskol> acho q nao
<licensed> massa
<Pskol> o meu eh um asus eeepc, e esse easypeasy eh 100% compativel com ele
<licensed> vou testar esse easypeasy pra ve.. peguei um netzinho aqui
<Pskol> pode ser q com o seu seja diferente
<licensed> entendi
<Pskol> so testando
<peregrinator_six> licensed, claro que não, o projeto foi descontinuado por conta do unity, que é a mesma coisa só que mais enfrescurado... :P
<licensed> peregrinator_six, entao eu imaginei isso, mas unity é pesadao hein
<Pskol> a interface do easypeasy (que eh praticamente identica a do netbook remix) eh bem legal.. gostei demais
<peregrinator_six> licensed, minimal ubuntu+desktop que você quiser veio...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=371      manda ver! :D
<licensed> peregrinator_six, hehehe da pra mim nao
<licensed> ficar mexendo
<licensed> nem pretendo usar o net por muito tempo
<licensed> e tempo é ouro, coisa que nao tenho hoje em dia
<licensed> quero instalar e usar
<Pskol> heheh
<Doomtron> gentoo :P
<peregrinator_six> licensed, windows 8...?!
 * peregrinator_six  :S
<Pskol> solaris!
<licensed> peregrinator_six, sim
<peregrinator_six> licensed, fracassado... ¬¬
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUHASHUAHSUAH
<licensed> peregrinator_six, ne isso q tu quer q eu responda?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, não, você responde o que quiser! :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrrsrs
<Doomtron> não adianta, qualquer coisa que tu instalar, tu vai ter que perder algum tempo ajeitando ele ao seu gosto, então pega a que tu gosta mais e seja feliz
<licensed> peregrinator_six, só porque eu nao gosto de ficar mexendo configurando o sistema todo, nao significa que nao vou usar. se eu quisesse configurar eu instalaria o arch
<Doomtron> licensed: eu ia recomendar arch
<peregrinator_six> licensed, beleza man, use a sua liberdade como quiser! ;)
<licensed> Doomtron, concordo, so queria saber o mais leve pra netbook.. e o kra vem me falar de sistemas proprietarios
<Doomtron> licensed: meu arch roda 100% :D
<licensed> Doomtron, tu usa net?
<Doomtron> sim
<licensed> talvez seja uma boa oportunidade de testar o arch hehehe
<peregrinator_six> licensed, http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1802      http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/xfce48-xubuntu/
<licensed> peregrinator_six, esse lxde é mais tua cara.. lembra muito o sistema da janela
<Pskol> instala o android
<Pskol> fica rapidaço
<peregrinator_six> licensed, me desuclpa ai alguma coisa que ainda não entendi e tenha uma ótima noite..
<licensed> Pskol, ja instalou android em net?
<licensed> sem touch deve ser sux
<Pskol> licensed, instalei no meu pra testar
<Pskol> eh massa
<Pskol> so usar o touch do note ué
<licensed> Pskol, hehe massa, eu ja tenho um cel mesmo com android
<Pskol> ele tem seta de mouse e tals
<licensed> acho que vou da esse net pra minha irma.. pra ela nao ficar usando meu pc
<licensed> eh eu sei
<Pskol> so que nao detectoud a minha wireless por isso eu botei o easypeasy
<licensed> to vendo aqui na caixa do net, diz q ele veio com linux
<licensed> so que o antigo dono tirou hehehe vamos ver qual foi a versao
<zanin> buenas pessoal! alguem ai trabalha com Arduino?
<hapy> boa noite pessoal, um salve pra todos
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa noite brow.
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, diz lá quem vem ai rapa, boa noite patrão!
<AlessonZaire> hapy :D
<Guest37433> olá amigos! tudo bem?
<Guest37433> preciso de ajuda na instalação de um apl tipo sh via terminal, podem me ajudar?
<Guest37433> preciso instalar o discador de modem 3G da vivo mas não estou conseguindo, estou errando algum comando que ainda não entendi qual....
<naufragoweb> o giovanni, qual discador voce tá tentando instalar?
<Maninho> provavelmente um  huawei
<Maninho> existe o readme com instrução
<Guest37433> exatamente este huawei
<Guest37433> o readme me confundiu... ou não consegui instalar, de fato ... não sou tão experiente em linhas de comando ainda
<Guest37433> no arquivo readme tem-se:
<Guest37433> --How to Install----------------------
<Guest37433> * You need login as root *
<Guest37433> 1. Run "tar jxvf linux_install.tar.bz2"
<Guest37433> 2. Run "./install" in TERMINAL to install MobilePartner
<Guest37433>    eg: # bash /<path>/install
<Guest37433>    
<Guest37433> 3. If you had installed this software in your system before, you will get a prompt: "The software is exist, do you want overwrites? ([Y]/[N])", enter "y" to overwrites or "n" to exit.
<Guest37433> 4. If you do not had installed this software in your system before, you will get a prompt: "Please input the install path[/usr/local/Mobile_Partner]:". Then you can input install path(fullpath), or you may using the default path(/usr/local/Mobile_Partner) by press ENTER direct
<Guest37433> 5. Finish installing
<Maninho> leia o readme com calma,
<Maninho> ...
<Maninho> po vey
<Maninho> !topic | Guest37433
<ubottu-br> Guest37433: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Guest37433> q foi? fiz algo errado?
<Maninho> !topic | Guest37433
<ubottu-br> Guest37433: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Maninho> Guest37433, é so ler o topic que sabera :D
<Maninho> vou fazer um cha folou
<Guest37433> ainda não sei executar o arquivo via terminal. e não encontrei nenhum arquivo *.tar.bz2
<Guest37433> os topicos da internet que encontro sobre como executar um arquivo via terminal não estão dandoc erto, alguém me ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-22
<Fernando_Pinhal> Mas que beleza... o mirc anda existe.. kk
<picolo> mirc? eu IRC? :P
<Fernando_Pinhal> IRC.... kkkk.... sou do tempo que  os leigos chamavam de Mirc...
<Fernando_Pinhal> tá aí eu.... hsuahsuas
<picolo> Rss
<picolo> IRC esta resistindo ao tempo
<Fernando_Pinhal> pior...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Velho, vocês sabem algum pprograma para donwload de vídeos do youtube para baixar via apot
<Fernando_Pinhal> apt... hehe
<sistematico> Fernando_Pinhal: Talvez o youtube-dl
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<claudio-tux> etã que o 11.10 ta bugadao
<claudio-tux> hehe
<picolo> cara tem sim, mas nao lembro o nome
<Fernando_Pinhal> youtube-dl.... hum... ele usa dependências do gnome? pergunto isso pois uso o lubuntu
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, nem saiu ainda se quer o que...!?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: nao to reclamando, to comentando
<claudio-tux> :p
<picolo> Fernando_Pinhal, acho que nao
<Fernando_Pinhal> EÊÊÊÊÊÊ!!!!
<claudio-tux> ta ossoooo
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, também não to reclamando não só comentando...
<claudio-tux> hehe
<Fernando_Pinhal> Valeu galera... tô baixando tb...
<sistematico> Fernando_Pinhal: Ele roda no ncurses.
<picolo> peregrinator_six, claudio-tux PArem de reclamar kkk
<claudio-tux> picolo: mas nao tiro mais
<claudio-tux> vou ficar no bug mesmo
<claudio-tux> ja formatei minha maquina 6 vezes essa semana
<peregrinator_six> picolo, quer reclamação de verdade...?! Busca ai no google: ubuntu 11.04+problemas
<peregrinator_six> :P
<picolo> kkkk
<claudio-tux> vai afinar o hd de tanto formatar
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<Fernando_Pinhal> quer dizer que só posso usar ele no terminal?
<Fernando_Pinhal> tipo youtube-dl URL??
<sistematico> é
<Fernando_Pinhal> legal.... tô testando...
<picolo> isso
<picolo> pelo menos eu so uso la
<sistematico> Fernando_Pinhal: Tem o clive tambem.
<picolo> youtube-dl -f URL
<Fernando_Pinhal> hum...
<claudio-tux> ei, como mudo o tema dos icones no 11.10:
<claudio-tux> ?
<Fernando_Pinhal> youtube-dl -f http://www.youtube.com/embed/_I9Btm5omZE
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, igual  no ubuntu 11.40 uai soo...
<picolo> Fernando_Pinhal, Tenta sem o -f
<Fernando_Pinhal> não consegui baixar assim # youtube-dl -f http://www.youtube.com/embed/_I9Btm5omZE
<Fernando_Pinhal> youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/embed/_I9Btm5omZE
<Fernando_Pinhal> [youtube] Setting language
<Fernando_Pinhal> [youtube] _I9Btm5omZE: Downloading video webpage
<Fernando_Pinhal> [youtube] _I9Btm5omZE: Downloading video info webpage
<Fernando_Pinhal> [youtube] _I9Btm5omZE: Extracting video information
<Fernando_Pinhal> ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info
<Fernando_Pinhal> assim que ele informa para mim...
<sistematico> Fernando_Pinhal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqtBpJaPCAE
<Fernando_Pinhal> porra... culpa da B.I.O.S.
<sistematico> Fernando_Pinhal: watch?=[VIDEO]
<sistematico> Num sei da onde você inventou esse embed aí.
<zeRopHan> AHUHhuahuhHUAAHUHhuahuhHUA
<picolo> da um youtube-dl --help
<picolo> !youtube-dl
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'youtube-dl' not found
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: ẽ nao
<claudio-tux> nao vi onde mudar o tema nao
<claudio-tux> ele e bem no estilo do gnome3
<peregrinator_six> claro que é, é o unity o que muda...!?
<Fernando_Pinhal> bom... assisti o video online e dessiti de baixar ele...
<Fernando_Pinhal> kkkkkk
<Fernando_Pinhal> mas gostei do programa
<Fernando_Pinhal> outro dia tento com algum video que eu queira baixar... hsuashuas
<picolo> eu acho que a versao do youtube-dl do ubuntu ta bugada
<picolo> por causa do formato da url
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: vc entendeu
<Fernando_Pinhal> hehe... bom... valeu galera... vou fussar um pouco mais aqui
<picolo> Fernando_Pinhal, Da um aolhada no final nos comentários, tem o caminho para baixar a versao final que funciona http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/youtubedl-faca-download-de-videos-do-Youtube-pelo-terminal
<picolo> Rapaz, esse video aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqtBpJaPCAE em formato mp4 esta dando 1,4 gb
<claudio-tux> como eu instalo uma versao mais antiga do lazarus a que ta no repositorio é 0.9.30, quero instalar a 0.9.28
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Estude apt-pinning
<sistematico> Acho que é esse o termo, eu não lembro direito.
<claudio-tux> apt-pinning install lararus?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Falei estude apt-pinning, não use apt-pinning.
<picolo> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico> claudio-tux: APT Pinning é uma técnica, quem faz a regressão é o próprio apt-get.
<claudio-tux> nunca fiz isso
<claudio-tux> nem sei como funciona
<sistematico> Pois é, nós nunca fizemos muita coisa :)
<claudio-tux> estava dando uma olhada no site  do lazarus aqui
<claudio-tux> ele nao tem a versao 0.9.28.deb 64bits disponivel
<zeRopHan> eitaaa 5 minutos pra instalar o ubuntuu gravando CD <o/
<sistematico> claudio-tux: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=apt+pinning os dois primeiros links são mais que suficientes.
<claudio-tux> ok, vlw
<picolo> !lazarus
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<zeRopHan> comeh que inicia o boot do ubuntu pelo windows 7 ? to com o cd e ta indo é pro windows 7
<zeRopHan> comeh que inicia o boot do ubuntu pelo windows 7 ? to com o cd e ta indo é pro windows 7
<phelippe> Meus amados amigos, boa noite, alguem saberia como eu REINSTALO todos os drivers do som do ubuntu 11.04 PADRAO. Da mesma forma que foi instalada?
<picolo> zeRopHan, da uma pesquisa sobre o grub2.
<peregrinator_six> barna, noite.
<barna> boa noite!
<Fernando_Pinhal> boa noite
<zeRopHan> picolo sim, n vi nada
<hapy> gente boa
<hapy> alguem pode ajudar ai:
<hapy> necessito instalar o plugin decodificador windows media player 9, porem o mesmo nao consigo
<hapy> ja instalei o restrict extras e continua faltando
<hapy> alguem ja passou por essa situação?
<ak47mmm> qual situacao "hapy"?
<hapy> quero ouvir uma rádio online(metropolitana), ai da esse erro ao reproduzir
<ak47mmm> uhhhh
<ak47mmm> cara serio mesmo
<ak47mmm> nunca vvi isso
<ak47mmm> que versão tu ta usando ?
<ak47mmm> do ubuntu?
<picolo> hapy, vc fala para o FF?
<hapy> 10.04
<ak47mmm> uhh
<hapy> experiente ouvir essa rádio: http://metropolitanafm.uol.com.br/ao-vivo/
<ak47mmm> manda o link da radio para eu ver aqui
<ak47mmm> to usando mesma versao que vc
<picolo> A intalação o plugin e uma bosta ate no windows
<Maninho> METROPOLITANA YES
<ak47mmm> é mesm
<ak47mmm> deu mesma coisa aqui
<hapy> olhei num forum do ubuntu e ninguem conseguiu
<ak47mmm> to vendo aqui tb
<ak47mmm> é complicado mesm
<ak47mmm> no win 7 ta rolando a radio ?
<Maninho> lol
<ak47mmm> porque tipo se tiver poderia ver o plugin e tentar aplicar o mesmo aqui
<hapy> no ruwindows funciona, é só instalar o firefox plugin media player
<hapy> achei um tópico que disseram q funcionou vou testar aqui.... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=73160.15
<ak47mmm> blz
<zeRopHan> caralho vei
<zeRopHan> o ubuntu n instala
<zeRopHan> TNC
<ak47mmm> o que foi
<zeRopHan> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-Ubuntu-no-Windows-7
<ak47mmm> qual erro ?
<zeRopHan> da um erro no fim
<zeRopHan> perai
<ak47mmm> ta usando maquina virtual é?
<zeRopHan> nao
<ak47mmm> ou quer fazer dual boot
<zeRopHan> normal mesmo
<ak47mmm> dual ??
<zeRopHan> quero fazer dual boot
<ak47mmm> certo
<zeRopHan> to clicando em instalar no windows
<ak47mmm> tem que instalar windows 7 primeiro blz
<zeRopHan> nao ta indo no wubbi
<ak47mmm> depois o linux
<ak47mmm> n faz assim melhor da boot pelo cd normal
<zeRopHan> nao ta dando boot
<zeRopHan> pelo cd
<zeRopHan> lol
<zeRopHan> nesse notebook ta instalando normal
<zeRopHan> no outro nao vai
<zeRopHan> afffffffff
<ak47mmm> rapaiz
<ak47mmm> aconteceu comigo tb
<ak47mmm> na versao 11.04
<ak47mmm> quando coloquei a 10.0 deu certo
<hapy> funcionou ak47mmm brigado pela ajuda ai a tods
<ak47mmm> blz
<ak47mmm> =)
<zeRopHan> ak47mmm
<zeRopHan> dentro do windows
<claudio-tux> pessoal, nao consigo ouvir mp3 no 11.10?
<zeRopHan> nao é duall boot ?
<ak47mmm> bom
<ak47mmm> vamos lá
<claudio-tux> qual o codec via apt-get?
<ak47mmm> como esta ai
<zeRopHan> ak47mmm ou tenho que instalar naquela primeira opção que pede completo
<ak47mmm> mas tu tem que insalar o windows 7 primeiro deixar um espaço no hd para o linux
<ak47mmm> da boot pelo cd do linux e xau
<ak47mmm> acho melhor o completo mesm
<ak47mmm> o codec acho que pelo software center mesm
<claudio-tux> mas ta dando pau ao instalar
<claudio-tux> diz que tem dependencias nao satisfeitas
<ak47mmm> ja viu se o ccd ta arranhado
<ak47mmm> ja tive mesmo problema e era midia ruim
<ak47mmm> no final das contas depois de tanto trabalho que tive fiquei com o 10.04 mesm
<ak47mmm> to achando que tem menos bugs
<Fernando_Pinhal> pior é que vejo um monte de gente falando que tá a fim de voltar para o 10.04... eu tô com o Lubuntu 11.04... ele diz que é melhor, mas fiquei com medo pois ele corrigia um monte de bugs do 10.10... tô é mesmo esperando sair de uma vez o 11.10... mas vou continnuar com o Lubuntu mesmo... meu Netbook voa com o LXDE...
<ak47mmm> cara pode instalar de boa o 10.04
<ak47mmm> tem suporte ate 2012
<ak47mmm> e ele ta muito bom
<ak47mmm> quase nada de bugs
<ak47mmm> quando terminar o suporte em 2012 o ubuntu 11.04 vai esta maduro
<ak47mmm> ai é so migrar
<Fernando_Pinhal> sim... o LTS... mas sei lá... hehehe... acho que vou fazer o download do 10.04.... acho que se pá até tenho ele aqui em casa... hum... bom pensamento esse...
<ak47mmm> é
<Fernando_Pinhal> Eu gosto mais do gnome... mas tenho mania de leveza.... por isso fiquei com o LXde mesmo...
<ak47mmm> =)
<ak47mmm> kkkkk
<ak47mmm> normal
<Fernando_Pinhal> me dá nos nervos quando eu vejo um consumo alto de memória... já ouvi falar que é doença minha que consumo alto não significa necessariamente demora emm processar tarefas.. mas só acredito mesmo no preto-no-branco..
<ak47mmm> kkkkkkkk
<ak47mmm> quanto em media ta o consumo de memoria ai no teu ?
<zeRopHan> cara
<zeRopHan> vo é desistir
<zeRopHan> mó lixo
<zeRopHan> fuiz
<Fernando_Pinhal> Tanto que nem me arrisco a fazer grandes mudanças no desktop com compiz e o diabo a quatro.. tentei esses dias migrar para o Mint.. que dizem que é leve... mas achei pesado, então resolvi voltar para as distros de *buntu
<ak47mmm> flw
<Doomtron> Fernando_Pinhal: i3wm
<ak47mmm> bom eu to gostando muito do gnome velho
<Fernando_Pinhal> to com 360 de consumo de memória, mas tenho um x-chat, libreoffice, chromium, pcmanfm e um audacity rodando,
<ak47mmm> bom
<ak47mmm> pra mim ta bom
<Fernando_Pinhal> cara.... i3wm, tem alguma distro de *buntu que venha com ele de default...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Eu usava o LXDE no ubuntu... mas tinha que conectar pelo wvdial no meu modem 3g da claro.. então desistí...
<ak47mmm> =\
<ak47mmm> agora to vendo aqui, to usando praticamente tudo que tu ta usando e aqui o consumo é de 800
<Fernando_Pinhal> O aplet de gereciador de redes do gnome, ele conecta em modens 3g como se você fosse conectar à uma rede sem fio... e no Lubuntu, o LXDE deles vem com esse aplet configurado dessa maneira, então não uso o WVDIAL...
<ak47mmm> e ainda ta usando 5% do swap
<Fernando_Pinhal> ahan... kkk... o gnome consome muito meu...
<Doomtron> Fernando_Pinhal: 360mb ?
<ak47mmm> ŕ
<Fernando_Pinhal> E o KDE é uma tijolada!!
<ak47mmm> é
<Fernando_Pinhal> Sim Doomtron .... 360 Mb... kkk
<Doomtron> o.o
<Doomtron> pouquissimo
<ak47mmm> é
<Fernando_Pinhal> Pior mano... o Lubuntu quando está limpinho... consome 180 no meu netbook..
<Fernando_Pinhal> ele é um Aton n270, com 2 gb de ram e 1gb de swap
<Doomtron> eu to rodando o chromium ali sem nenhuma aba e ja to com 660mb de consumo
<Doomtron> Fernando_Pinhal: meu tbm
<Fernando_Pinhal> porra... que tijolada!! Isso na água afunda rapidinho.... hehehe
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<ak47mmm> vixe
<Fernando_Pinhal> Eu gosto do KDE... acho ele bonitão e estiloso... putz... sem palavrão... descupe  OP...
<Doomtron> Fernando_Pinhal: e olha que eu só rodo app em terminal
<Rafaelzinhu> paralelepipedo
<ak47mmm> kkkkkkkk
<ak47mmm> blz
<ak47mmm> vou la galera
<ak47mmm> flw
<Fernando_Pinhal> flw!
<Doomtron> flw
<Fernando_Pinhal> app em terminal... cara... isso é uma âncora Doomtron ... hehhe... não um SO...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Ele tá consumindo vc... hehe...
<Fernando_Pinhal> QUando eu uso minha máquina virtual ele sobe para 600... no máximo... isso que minha máquina virtual tá com 200 mb compartilhados...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Subiu para 450 o meu consumo... só por que estou me gabando... mas sério... tentem  o lubuntu.. para quem gosta do LXDE é uma boa.. acho que também quem ferra o Gnome é o nautilus... ele é uma pedrada tb...
<Fernando_Pinhal> A única coisa que me incomoda no LXDE é que quando eu fecho a tampa do netbook ele dá pau para suspender... mas fora isso... não reclamo dele... mas quero ver esse bug uma hora dessa se alguém tem alguma solução na net... e ah... fora que em nenhuma das versões de ubuntu consegui fazzer rede ad-hoc funcionar e nem conectar em acces points sem acesso à internet... mas com acesso à interned, conecta numa boa e até faz rede com o Ruinod
<Fernando_Pinhal> ws...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Bom, vou voltar a trabalhar... tô evitando fazer meus trabalhos de facul... é que eu vi o X-chat... lembrei do mirc... e me emocionei... hehhehe.....
<Fernando_Pinhal> Caraca... tô muito dispersivo, passa uma mosquinha e eu acompanho a mosquinha.... kkkkk....
<Fernando_Pinhal> Bom... fui beber uma coca....
 * vitoravelino__ is away: afk.
<VonNaturAustreVe> Boa noite
<Rafaelzinhu> boa noite
<VonNaturAustreVe> O que vocês acham sobre isso http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-09/boot-seguro-windows8.html
<VonNaturAustreVe> ?
<peregrinator_six> VonNaturAustreVe, pra mim tá perfeito, não uso mais windows mesmo... ;)
<Rafaelzinhu> interesante
<Rafaelzinhu> a microsoft vai perder mercado querendo monopolizar tudo
<Rafaelzinhu> infelizmente eles ainda tem esse pensamento ultrapassado
<vitorlobo> que nada
<vitorlobo> a propria microsoft depois q perdeu mercado para os dispositivos android e os da apple
<vitorlobo> admitiu que...precisa reinventar o windows e a própria empresa
<vitorlobo> nego quando ta acostumado a estar por cima da carne seca o tempo todo e percebe uma possível mudança de deixar de ser empresa top monopoly, começa a reever os conceitos para n perder din din
<vitorlobo> a microsoft é tão filha da fruta, que até com pirataria eles ganham
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Fernando__AWAY>  /nick Fernando_Pinhal
<Fernando__AWAY> Galera... ou e tchau..
<Fernando__AWAY> obrigao pelo help... amanhã eu volto... para bater mais papo e me gabar dos meus 255 mb de consumo de memória RAM... (ps... mas também só o X-chat e o PCmanFm abertos... kkk...)
<Fernando__AWAY> Bye pessoal...
<Fernando_Pinhal> flw seus zumbis... vão dormir.... kkkk
<picolo> Alguem ai trabalha com c++?
<idub> como entro em modo de video basico no 11.04
<idub> a op??o safe mode parece n?o fazer efeito no boot
<idub> ubuntu ta doid?o. eu entro como convidado mas n?o consigoa cessar com o usuario padr?o..
<idub> que pode ser isso?
<Doomtron> idub: senha errada ?
<idub> Doomtron n?o ele finge entrar e volta na tela de senha
<idub> qando?senha errada ele avisa
<idub> Doomtron to ate atualizando o sistema como convidado, ele pede a sinha do user root e eu forne?o e vaio de boa
<Doomtron> idub: su -c "passwd USUARIO"
<idub> entro como root no tty1
<Doomtron> como assim ?
<idub> ctrl + alt eu entro no tty1 uma area de trabalho em console
<Doomtron> idub: ta, então faz passwd USUARIO, onde USUARIO é o usuario que voce quer definir uma senha
<idub> mas o usuario n?o esta coms enha errada
<idub> n?o esta com senha errada
<Doomtron> cara, acho que o teu teclado ta configurado errado
<idub> atualizei a senha.. vamos ver
<Doomtron> é abnt2?
<idub> esse mesmo
<Doomtron> setxkbmap br
<idub> reiniciando, vamos ver
<Doomtron> depois su - USUARIO
<Doomtron> não precisa reinicia
<idub> reiniciei pq atualizei tmb
<Doomtron> ok
<idub> esse beta ta muito bugado
<idub> estranho mano.
<Doomtron> ?
<idub> ele no boot aparece uma tela de escolha do usuario
<idub> no userpadr?o ele pisca a tela e volta pedidno a senha
<Doomtron> vc instalou agora ?
<Daniel1> salve
<Doomtron> Ola
<idub> instala??o ja faz uma semana
<idub> aconteceu isso depois que desisntalei os drivers da nvidia
<Doomtron> hmm
<idub> Guest Session ele carrega
<Daniel1> Desagradavel surpresa depois do micro trancar e reiniciar, particao esta estranha
<idub> no meu user que a tela so pisca e volta pedindo a senha
<Daniel1> o boot cai no initramfs, jah verifiqueis com fcsk e parece estar bem,
<Daniel1> soh q para montar, preciso especificar o tipo (ext4), senao ele acha q eh alguma coisa com raid
<Daniel1> alguem tem alguma dica   ?
<Daniel1> (Alem de chorar) ?D
<Daniel1> :D
<Doomtron> idub: faz o que eu tinha dito
<idub> eu fiz
<Doomtron> setxkbmap br ?
<idub> ??? que isso
<Doomtron> roda isso no terminal, como root de preferencia
<idub> cannot open dysplay "dafault display"
<Doomtron> idub: acho que xinit /usr/bin/setxkbmap br -- :0
<Doomtron> resolve, ou não
<Doomtron> talvez seja :1 o final
<Doomtron> mas tenta os dois
<idub> xinit: server error
<idub> connection refused
<Doomtron> idub: nos dois ?
<idub> n?o o primeiro foi diferente
<Doomtron> idub: eu rodei aqui o comando
<Doomtron> é
<Doomtron> DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap br
<idub> No potocol specified
<idub> Cannot o?n display ":0"
<idub> oen
<idub> open
<Doomtron> é gdm ?
<idub> gdm
<Doomtron> guenta ae, deixa eu pensar
<Doomtron> xD
<idub> que zica isso heinn
<idub> como convidado eu entro de boa, no meu user n?o..
<idub> como root eu uso, so n?o tem video
<Doomtron> idub: é pq seu teclado ta desconfigurado
<Doomtron> tenta ir em sistema>teclado, ou alguma coisa desse tipo
<Doomtron> e la coloca o tetclado pra abnt2
<idub> teclado???
<idub> mas o que teclado tem a ver de n?o entrar a tela do user principal???
<idub> teclado ta normal
<Doomtron> aaaaaaaaaaa
<idub> vou entarr no irc por aquele pc
<Doomtron> mas diz que a senha ta invalida ?
<idub> ate digitei a senha errada uma vez ele aparece "senha invalida" em vermelho
<idub> mas o caso ?.. digito a senha e a tela fica preta em uns 3s volta na tela sesolicita??o de senha
<idub> ? como se tentace entarr em n?o fossepossivel.
<Doomtron> ah ta
<idub> ai se tento como convidado, vai lindo.
<idub> que? como acessei agora
<Doomtron> deve ser alguma configuração
<idub> do que??
<Doomtron> idub: entra com o seu usuario pelo terminal e da um cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Doomtron> idub: teve ter algum coisa util la
<idub> vou postar no pastebin
<Doomtron> ok
<idub2> Doomtron http://pastebin.com/091C7sE6
<idub2> agora to no pc do linux
<idub> legal ver 2 posts kkk
<Doomtron> hehe
<idub2> viu o pastebin??
<idub2> tem uma porrada de erros
<Doomtron> sim, mas geralmente o mais importante é o que para ele
<idub2> e como sei o que pode estar parando meu user principal
<idub2> tem como eu criar um user root novo}??
<Doomtron> calma vei
<Doomtron> to com sono
<Doomtron> xD
<idub2> heheheee
<idub2> to nada
<idub2> to é puto com essa maquina
<idub2> é que sou contra formatar
<Doomtron> :/
<Doomtron> não precisa
<idub2> mas se o download da imagfem terminar antes de eu resolver ]
<Doomtron> idub2: tenta entrar com o teu usuario no terminal, ai edita o arquivo .xinitrc, se não existi tu cria, se tiver alguma coisa no arquivo cola # na frente, ai coloca no final exec gnome-session
<Doomtron> ai salva, e roda xinit -- :2
<Doomtron> se tudo der certo a sua sessão vai ser iniciada
<idub2> abriu em branco
<Doomtron> :/
<idub2> então coloco no final
<idub2> exec gnome-session
<idub2> isso??
<Doomtron> é
<idub2> no final, coloco a linha né, pq não tem nada kkk]
<Doomtron> sim
<Doomtron> ai salva e roda xinit -- :2
<idub> ehhee
<Doomtron> ?
<idub> rodei abriu uma tela preta com o terminal aberto
<Doomtron> xterm ?
<idub> n?o sei
<Doomtron> roda gnome-session
<idub> fica a tela do terminal apenas
<Doomtron> roda gnome-session
<Doomtron> nesse terminal
<idub> opa.. melhorou
<idub> ja ta aparecendo umas cosais na tela
<idub> xterm
<idub> ta nle e ja ? uma tela rosa
<idub> que aparece o relogio
<Doomtron> wtf ?!
<idub> e ainda ta rodando o xterm
<Doomtron> tela rosa?
<Doomtron> aperta alt+f2
<idub> a tela do ubuntu
<idub> meio s?o paulina
<Doomtron> aperta alt+f2
<idub> execuatr comando
<Doomtron> metacity --replace
<idub> ai sumiu tudo
<Doomtron> e?
<Doomtron> sumiu até o xterm ?
<idub> piorou agora
<idub> sumiu
<Doomtron> alt+f2
<idub> ficou como uma janela aberta kkk
<Doomtron> gnome-panel
<idub> alt+f2 n?o funciona mais
<Doomtron> putz
<idub> boot??
<Doomtron> não não
<Doomtron> ctrl+alt+f7
<idub> sem efeito
<idub> sumiu todas as telas
<Doomtron> oO
<Doomtron> velho, to morrendo aqui, mo sono
<Doomtron> foi mal
<Doomtron> fui
<idub> aidna tem a tela de convidado aberta
<idub> sussa vou reexecutar o que ja me passou
<idub> ja ajudou pacas
<idub> valeu meu velho..
<idub> bom descanso ai
<idub> o querreiro merece
<Doomtron> boa noite
<flaviocarvalho> achei q o mirc tinha acabado heiim ........... qnto anos sem entrar poraki
<idub> flaviocarvalho se isso aqui acabar eu to ferrado
<flaviocarvalho> eheheheheh e
<flaviocarvalho> tava fuçando a comu do orkut ... achei esse server esse canal
<flaviocarvalho> resolvi entrar pra dar uma olhada
<flaviocarvalho> @idub vc q controla esse canal ??
<idub> aqui ? bom apcas mano..
<idub> n?o, sou um noob de passagem
<idub> manjo pouco de linux
<idub> um curioso
<flaviocarvalho> huumm
<flaviocarvalho> eu to começando agora a mexer com linux
<flaviocarvalho> faço Sist. de informação ... e começamos a mexer com linux
<flaviocarvalho> dai instalei aki no meu pc
<flaviocarvalho> e to fuçando aki
<flaviocarvalho> ehehhehehe
<flaviocarvalho> to gostando ate...
<idub> muito bom
<idub> instalei o beta do 11.10
<flaviocarvalho> eu instalei 10.10
<flaviocarvalho> dizem qh melhor
<idub> eu curto o 11.04
<idub> to usando o 11.10
<Doomtron> não consigo dormir...neu tbm faço si XD
<flaviocarvalho> pode cre
<idub> Doomtron entrei no gnome-session como root
<flaviocarvalho> soh num gostei do Lazarus
<idub> ja que n?o consegue durmir hehehe
<flaviocarvalho> o delphi eh bem melhor
<flaviocarvalho> amanah mesmo tenho uma prova fudida
<flaviocarvalho> de BD
<idub> tem prova e ta acordado mano..
<idub> ai n?o tem vantagem
<idub2> chegeui aqui tmb
<Doomtron> flaviocarvalho: hehe, eu ja gostei do lazarus, e fiz prova de BD segunda o.o
<flaviocarvalho> ehehehhe tava dando umas lida em uns slide aki
<flaviocarvalho> mas a prova minha eh anoite
<flaviocarvalho> trankilo
<idub> linux sendo atualizado a vers?o e cai a energia.. tem como recuperar??
<flaviocarvalho> Doomtron: vc faz S.I em q faculdade?
<Doomtron> idub: que azar hein ?
<Doomtron> flaviocarvalho: ESUCRI
<idub> To vendo que o pc aqui ta querndo ser limado..
<idub> n?o ta me ajudando em nada
<idub> os 2 linux zuaram
<idub> 10.10 e 11.10
<Doomtron> idub: qual o pau q deu agora?
<idub> havia desistido do video no 11.10
<idub> entrei no 10.10 pra atualizar pra 11.04 a maquina reiniciou e n?o entra mais
<idub> ai voltei pro video do 11.10
<flaviocarvalho> #ubuntugames
<idub2> flavio esqueceu de colocar
<idub2> ./join
<flaviocarvalho> pode cre..
<flaviocarvalho> vou indo nessa.. apareço aki mais vezes
<flaviocarvalho> pra trocar conhecimentos
<flaviocarvalho> abraço !!!!!!!!!!
<idub2> falowmnao]
<Doomtron> agora vo nessa
<idub2> sono chegou de verdade
<vitorlobo> ..
<emeb_> alguém poderia dizer qual o melhor livro sobre linux?
<emeb_> Unix...
<emeb_> ChanServ, pode ajudar?
<emeb_> ubottu-br?
<Guest5251> oi sera que posso pedir uma ajuda.?
<sistematico> Não pergunte para perguntar.
<sistematico> Fale a sua dúvida, se alguem souber, responde.
<Guest5251> to tentando configurar  um nanostation usando o ubuntu mas não sei o ip que ele assume depois de resetado. Auguem sabe?
<sistematico> Guest5251: O que é nanostation?
<Guest5251> é um radia para internet
<sistematico> eita
<Guest5251> desculpa quer dizer "radio"
<sistematico> Guest5251: Sabe a marca emodelo?
<Guest5251> nanostation m900
<khyron> meu alguem aqui ja instalo o ubuntu 11.10??
<zeRopHan> khyron to tentando instalar tb
<zeRopHan> tem que criar uma partição
<zeRopHan> senao num instala
<zeRopHan> khyron qual o seu problema
<khyron> ja instalei
<khyron> e coloquei o kde
<khyron> fico lindo, lindo....
<khyron> mas ai precisei instalar uma impressora que estava num pc com windows
<khyron> e ai...cade a opção de instalar a imprssora
<khyron> ele nao tem
<zeRopHan> khyron pois me diz ai como tu fez ? particionou foi ? pq eu n consegui instalar
<khyron> instalei normal q nem qualquer outro linux
<zeRopHan> khyron nao entendo de linux esses pro ai tem que ver com os caras aqui no canal
<zeRopHan> khyron to intalando com dual boot
<zeRopHan> win e linux
<khyron> e so particionar uma parte do seu disco
<zeRopHan> khyron vou uasr o partition magic 8 full
<khyron> na verdade, o ubuntu tem uma opção de instala-lo dentro do windows
<zeRopHan> é baum neh
<khyron> como se fosse um aplicativo
<zeRopHan> khyron instalei aqui
<zeRopHan> so que n sei aonde poe pra rodar
<zeRopHan> e quero a instalação full msm
<khyron> depois q vc instalar e reinicia ele pergunta por qual sistema vc vai iniciar
<khyron> entendi
<khyron> se vc quiser instlar no disco
<khyron> durante a instalação,,,ele ja da a opção de particionar[
<khyron> nao precisa usasr outro partiicionador[
<zeRopHan> khyron ele
<zeRopHan> cria uma pasta ubuntu no C:/
<zeRopHan> mas n tem nd la pra rodar o ubuntu
<khyron> isso e no caso de vcinstala dentro do windows
<zeRopHan> sim
<khyron> e assim mesmo
<zeRopHan> o que eu li aqui na net
<khyron> vc nao vai abrir nada qd tiver com o windows rodando
<zeRopHan> é que eu tenho que particionar o HD
<zeRopHan> colocar o cd do ubuntu
<khyron> tem sim
<zeRopHan> q ele vai rodar no boot
<khyron> mas vc pode fazer o particionamento
<zeRopHan> poise isso q vou fazer
<khyron> calma ai
<khyron> s
<khyron> s
<khyron> s
<khyron> vc colcoa o cd do ubuntu
<khyron> e inicia o pc
<zeRopHan> ele nao inicia pelo cd, e ta pra inicia pelo cd na bios
<khyron> entao tem algo errado com a midia
<khyron> ou leitor de cd
<zeRopHan> khyron ta lendo normal
<zeRopHan> e tentei nos 2 note
<zeRopHan> agora vou criar essa partição pra ver o que eh mesmo
<khyron> c ta normal
<khyron> deveria estar butando
<khyron> algo nao esta normal
<khyron> retornando...eu sempre usei cd do proprio linux para fazer a partição
<zeRopHan> khyron
<zeRopHan> criei as partição
<zeRopHan> ia aparecendo sys linux
<zeRopHan> ai vai pro windows
<zeRopHan> ;S
<khyron> como assim
<zeRopHan> vou ver aqui na BIOS
<zeRopHan> como tal
<zeRopHan> khyron apareceu uma tela preta
<zeRopHan> tipo sys linux
<zeRopHan> ai quando tava carregando foi pro windows normal
<zeRopHan> botei pra iniciar pelo cd
<zeRopHan> apareceu reboot and select proper boot devide or insert boot media in sleected boot devide and presss a key
<khyron> se vc particiono e nao instalo o ubuntu
<zeRopHan> primeiro boot na bios ta cd/dvd rom: tsstcorp...
<khyron> ele so vai subir windows mesmo
<zeRopHan> khyron mais n ta rodando o cd pelo boot
<zeRopHan> ¶;/~~
<zeRopHan> khyron o que eu devo grava no cd
<zeRopHan> num é os arquivos
<zeRopHan> q tao no iso ?
<zeRopHan> eu copiei e bote numa pasta os arquivos e gravei no cd
<khyron> vc tem q baixar a iso
<khyron> tipo..
<khyron> ubuntu.iso
<zeRopHan> khyron baixei e emulei
<khyron> que programa vc usa no windwos para gravar cd
<zeRopHan> khyron ashampoo
<zeRopHan> khyron tem que gravar o .iso ou os arquivos que ta la dentro ?
<khyron> entao...usa ele pra grava essa iso no cd ou dvd
<khyron> nao pode usar eles
<khyron> pq a estrutura nao esta pronta como sistema
<khyron> os arquivos estao empacotados e zaipados
<zeRopHan> khyron cara
<khyron> quando vc instalar um sistema ....
<zeRopHan> eu gravo o .iso
<zeRopHan> ou os arquivos no cd
<khyron> o windows tb e assim
<khyron> tudo e feito compactado
<khyron> pq iria ficar muito grande
<khyron> se tudo fosse feito sem compactar
<zeRopHan> --'
<khyron> nao caberia em um dvd
<zeRopHan> eu sei disso vei
<zeRopHan> o_O
<khyron> entao....queima o cd ou dvd
<khyron> e inicia com ele
<zeRopHan> sim cara
<zeRopHan> eu gravo o .iso
<zeRopHan> ou os arquivos no cd
<khyron> usa o shampoo
<khyron> para gravar uma imagem
<zeRopHan> meu Deus
<khyron> ai vc seleciona o arquivo .iso
<zeRopHan> pronto
<zeRopHan> agora respondeu
<zeRopHan> O_O
<khyron> agora vc inicia o pc com o cd
<khyron> gosto de explicar tb
<khyron> pq tenho muita dificuldade pra entener mutia coisa
<khyron> e gosto que me expliquem bem
<zeRopHan> khyron é em qual opçãp do ashampoo
<zeRopHan> Burn ?
<khyron> nao faço ideia
<khyron> nunca usei esse aplicativo
<khyron> deve ter alguma opção ai...tipo....
<khyron> burn image
<khyron> ou gravar imagem
<khyron> ou coisa parecida
<zeRopHan> encontrei
<zeRopHan> entao eh isso
<zeRopHan> por isso n tava bootando
<zeRopHan> tanto tempo que n mexia com informática
<zeRopHan> que esqueci que tem que queimar o iso
<zeRopHan> khyron vlw ai e desculpa pela impaciencia
<zeRopHan> sou meio doente
<khyron> desculpa por nada
<khyron> relacha
<khyron> do mais novato ao mais conhecedor....todo mundo esta sempre aprendendo com todo mundo
<khyron> é por isso q ubuntu tem esse nome
<zeRopHan> khyron aIUEHuiae ta certo
<khyron> mas e ai deu certo a gravação??
<zeRopHan> to gravando o cd
<khyron> opa
<khyron> ai sim
<khyron> eu gostei do kubuntu 11.10
<khyron> 64 bits
<zeRopHan> khyron reiniciei o outro note
<zeRopHan> vamos ver agora
<zeRopHan> ¶:D~~
<zeRopHan> opa
<zeRopHan> deu certo
<zeRopHan> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå
<khyron> ai sim heim
<khyron> gostei de ve muchacho
<zeRopHan> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<zeRopHan> to muito feliz agora
<khyron> agora passa regua
<zeRopHan> dormir com isso na cabeça
<zeRopHan> aff
<khyron> hahahaha
<zeRopHan> nome lindroooo UBUNTU NA TELA
<zeRopHan> ¶=D~~
<zeRopHan> khyron modem da vivo é só por no usb q roda sera ?
<khyron> nao faço ideia
<khyron> nunca usei 3g
<khyron> so uma vez em um trampo,...a gerente tavatentando roda no windows im vivo desse ai
<khyron> e nao tava funcionando
<khyron> ai eu peguei coloquei no ubuntu, emorei uns 10 minutos pra faze ele funciona
<khyron> mas ainda era ubuntu 9
<khyron> nao sei se eu tenho pouquissimo conhecimento em linux
<khyron> to começando agora tb
<zeRopHan> khyron deu um erro la no final da instalação
<zeRopHan> puta que pariu
<zeRopHan> deve ser o .iso
<khyron> q erro
<khyron> ?/
<zeRopHan> sei la reiniciou aqui
<zeRopHan> vixe
<zeRopHan> fudeo
<zeRopHan> ¶;/~~
<zeRopHan> limpei o cd pra ver aqui
<zeRopHan> começar tudo de novo
<zeRopHan> mas acho que n eh o .iso n khyron q q tu acha
<zeRopHan> logo do site do ubuntu ta com erro
<zeRopHan> impossivel
<zeRopHan> todo mundo baixa de la
<khyron> tudo pode ocorrer problema
<khyron> a partir de q nada e perfeito
<khyron> qual lunix vc queimo no cd?
<zeRopHan> ubuntu 11.0
<khyron> 64 ou 32
<zeRopHan> esse aqui perai
<zeRopHan> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386
<khyron> vc pego de q site
<zeRopHan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<zeRopHan> agora deu certo
<zeRopHan> limpei o cd
<khyron> ai sim
<zeRopHan> ô alívio
<zeRopHan> ;S
<khyron> informação para todos   #####      http://hacknrio.org/      ##############
<khyron> e ai.....funfu??
<zeRopHan> khyron consegui ¶=D~~~
<zeRopHan> <o/
<zeRopHan> <o/
<zeRopHan> <o/
<zeRopHan> UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUU
<zeRopHan> HAHAAAAA
<zeRopHan> vou virar h4x0r agora!
<zeRopHan> ¶=D~~~
<khyron> manda ve
<zeRopHan> cara to usando linux n acredito
<zeRopHan> AIEHaIUEH
<zeRopHan> OMG
<khyron> acredite
<zeRopHan> khyron aqui aparece
<zeRopHan> as pastas do windows
<zeRopHan> é normal ?
<khyron> agora sim
<khyron> mas no windows vc nao vai ver as pastas do linux
<zeRopHan> agora preciso fazer um curso de linux
<zeRopHan> entender para que serve cada pasta
<zeRopHan> e tals
<khyron> nao sei se vai ajudar muitp
<khyron> acho melhor aprender pelos sites de ajuda e coisa assim
<khyron> eu fiz 2 cursos e nao aprenei porra nenhuma
<khyron> vc vai ferra muito seu sistema...pra pode aprende
<zeRopHan> vou ver pelo youtube
<khyron> http://aurelio.net/shell/canivete/#ferramentas
<khyron> http://www.zago.eti.br/
<khyron> http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=14
<khyron> http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/entendendo-linux/introducao-shell-script.html
<khyron> esses sao sites que pode te ajudar
<khyron> estou lendo eles também
<zeRopHan> khyron como eu abro aquele prompt de comando
<khyron> crl+alt+t
<khyron> ou alt+f2   e escreve konsole
<khyron> e da um enter
<zeRopHan> khyron preciso
<khyron> ??
<zeRopHan> ir pra pasta do modem da vivo
<zeRopHan> como faz
<khyron> cd /diretorio/diretorio
<zeRopHan> khyron a melhor pasta pra eu jogar arquivos de instalação e tals é qual, tipo qual a unidade C do linux
<khyron> geralmente utilizamos o /home/usupario/
<khyron> vc pode cirar um direrotio
<khyron> tipo mkdir /home/usuario/arquivos
<khyron> vc vai criar um diretorio (pasta) chamada arquivos dento do /home/usuario
<khyron> no linux tudo e arquivo
<khyron> vc pode fazer o q quiser
<zeRopHan> khyron ok
<zeRopHan> como mudo pra usuario root
<zeRopHan> deu permissao negada
<khyron> é so colocar sudo antes do comando que vc deu
<khyron> ai vc coloca sua senha
<zeRopHan> command not found
<zeRopHan> digito sudo primeironeh
<khyron> ex:
<khyron> sudo mkdir /home/usuario/arquivos
<khyron> usuário no caso.... e o nome do seu usuário
<khyron> e arquivos o nome da pasta que vc quer criar
<zeRopHan> khyron eu quero rodar o ./install_linux
<zeRopHan> como faço
<khyron> pra q serve isso
<zeRopHan> instalar o modem
<khyron> onde vc arrumo isso
<khyron> no site do fabricante??
<zeRopHan> khyron ta na pasta do modem
<zeRopHan> khyron cara so diz o comando pra ficar como root
<zeRopHan> please
<zeRopHan> ;S
<khyron> sudo
<khyron> sudo e o comando
<khyron> sudo ./comando
<zeRopHan> nao da certo vei
<khyron> ta pedino senha??
<zeRopHan> nao
<zeRopHan> command not found
<khyron> faz o seguinte
<khyron> da o comando
<khyron> sudo su  e da enter
<khyron> e fala o q aparece
<zeRopHan> root @..
<zeRopHan> ai dou ./install
<zeRopHan> da permissao negada
<khyron> quando vc doloca sudo su aparece o q??
<khyron> copia a linha e cola aqui
<Mano_Chao> zeRopHan, esse arquivo tem permissao de execuçao???
<zeRopHan> khyron nao aparece nada
<zeRopHan> Mano_Chao nao sei po
<Mano_Chao> podecre  (:
<zeRopHan> primeira vez que pego no linux
<khyron> calma
<Mano_Chao> porncowboy, hei cara... vc eh de londrina???
<khyron> copia a linha q vc esta agora
<khyron>  e cola aqui
<porncowboy> Mano_Chao: sou sim
<zeRopHan> khyron ta no outro notebook
<zeRopHan> n tem como
<zeRopHan> ta assim root@sector....
<zeRopHan> bash: .install: permissao negada
<zeRopHan> acho que tem que fazer aquele chmod
<zeRopHan> pra da permissao ne Mano_Chao
<Mano_Chao> porncowboy, podecre... to a 70 km de vc... sou de mandaguari perto de maringah
<Mano_Chao> zeRopHan, isso mesmo...
<zeRopHan> %%+Mano_Chao+%%: agora deu certo
<Mano_Chao> (:
<zeRopHan> chmod 777 install
<zeRopHan> ¶:D~~
<Mano_Chao> isso ae...
<porncowboy> Mano_Chao: a sim, sei aonde e
<Mano_Chao> porncowboy, conhece uma galera de linux aqui da regiao???
<Mano_Chao> zeRopHan, permisao 777 eh meio radical demais... mas funciona...   (:
<porncowboy> poucos em, os que usam estão tudo escondido viu
<Mano_Chao> porncowboy, achei vc de londrina pelo forum arch linux
<khyron> zer
<khyron> zerophan ta ai??
<zeRopHan> Consegui
<zeRopHan> AMEMMMMMMMMMMM!
<zeRopHan> khyron sim
<Mano_Chao> ae jow... podecre (:
<zeRopHan> ¶:D~~
<zeRopHan> agora vou da uma estudada
<zeRopHan> no basico do linux
<zeRopHan> pq sou muito noob ainda
<porncowboy> Mano_Chao: a sim
<khyron> eu tb so
<khyron> cola a linha que vc esta aogra no terminal
<zeRopHan> Mano_Chao como abro o mirc la
<Mano_Chao> zeRopHan, mirc onde???
<zeRopHan> <>-Mano_Chao-<>: no ubuntu
<zeRopHan> sudo apt-get install xchat
<zeRopHan> nao tem :S
<Mano_Chao> isso... ou pela central de programas
<khyron> ja volto
<zeRopHan> Mano_Chao botei aqui pelo pesquisa acho que n tem no 11
<Mano_Chao> zeRopHan, entao vai pelo apt mesmo
<zeRopHan> %%+Mano_Chao+%%: aparece not found
<ffr76> bom dia meu compilador retorna com linha muito longa mas não e???
<zeRopHan> Mano_Chao vou baixar msm
<zeRopHan> ¶:D~~
<Mano_Chao> paia neh... por isso deixei de usar o ubuntu... muita mudança de programas...
<khyron> e ai
<khyron> conseguiu??
<Mano_Chao> mas por um lado eh bom... se nao houvesse essas mudanças, eu nao teria testado o arch e estaria no ubuntu ateh hj hehehe
<zeRopHan> Mano_Chao como tu lista todos os programa disponiveis no ubuntu ?
<Mano_Chao> vixi cara... nao to mais de ubuntu aqui... uso arch linux jah tem um tempo
<khyron> ubuntu e bom
<ffr76> help qbasic não compila retorna linha muito longa so com 47 caracter!!!
<Mano_Chao> khyron, muito bom... usei por um tempo
<khyron> zero
<khyron> vc colo senha pra inicia o sistema???
<zeRopHan> khyron sim
<khyron> beleza
<khyron> copia e cola aqui
<khyron> a linha q vc ta
<khyron> tipo isso: khyron@infval000112 ~ $
<zeRopHan> khyron ta no outro noteboook
<zeRopHan> sector@...
<khyron> cola a linha inteira
<khyron> quero saber onde vc ta
<khyron> e q permissao vcta usando
<zeRopHan> sector@sector-14A4:~$
<khyron> legal
<khyron> deixe assim
<khyron> sector@sector-14A4:~$ sudo su
<khyron> e da enter
<khyron> so coloca o sudo su na frente do $
<khyron> uma coisa de cada vez
<khyron> e ai
<zeRopHan> root@sector-14A4:/home/sector#
<khyron> isso
<khyron> quando wesetiver com #
<khyron> vc e o root
<khyron> e pode fazer qualquer coisa
<Mano_Chao> cuidado com isso ae hein... heheheh
<khyron> isso
<khyron> tem q ter muito cuidado
<khyron> root e praticamente o chuck norris do linux
<khyron> agora vc pode fazer executar o q vc queria
<khyron> ./sdfasdfasdfasf
<khyron> e ai
<khyron> zero
<zeRopHan> khyron de boas
<zeRopHan> quando eu instalo um programa
<zeRopHan> ele fica aonde
<khyron> e vai para varios lugares
<zeRopHan> como eu vou saber pra onde ele foi
<zeRopHan> iuaHEiuAHIEhIAUHE
<khyron> tipo
<khyron> para abrir o programa??
<zeRopHan> sim
<zeRopHan> quero abrir o programa
<khyron> a ta
<zeRopHan> nao sei onde ele ta
<khyron> alt+f2
<khyron> vc sabe o nome do programa??
<zeRopHan> n
<zeRopHan> ;s
<khyron> ou vc pode abrir o menu ai e procurar ele em aplicativos
<zeRopHan> encontrei
<zeRopHan> sim
<zeRopHan> aplicativos
<khyron> é que eu uso linux mint
<darouca> "root e praticamente o chuck norris do linux" HAHAHAHAHAHA
<khyron> e  poca coisa diferente
<khyron> gosto neh
<khyron> darouca
<darouca> khyron, Tem como não gostar dessa?! HAHAHAHA
<khyron> rs
<khyron> e ai zero...tudo certo??
<zeRopHan> to apanhando
<zeRopHan> igual um corno
<zeRopHan> digito /server irc.freenode.net nao da nada
<zeRopHan> nenhum gestor de protocolo encontrado para o protocolo
<zeRopHan> ;
<khyron> pra q vc quiser isso
<zeRopHan> quero o mirc po
<zeRopHan> ;S
<khyron> vc usa q programa
<zeRopHan> um tal de smuxi
<khyron> q por**8 e  erra
<khyron> hehehehe
<khyron> ow...vo almoza
<khyron> almoça
<khyron> e volto pra gente continua
<khyron> enquanto isso da um apt-get install aptitue ai
<khyron> ja volto
<khyron> ops
<khyron> errei
<khyron> apt-get install aptitude
<khyron> daqui um tempo to de volta
<zeRopHan> tb
<zeRopHan> vou almoçar
<zeRopHan> e deitar um pouco
<zeRopHan> to cansado
<khyron> eu tb vo almoça
<khyron> vortei
<darouca> Alguém vai no Linuxcon?
<khyron> quando e onde
<rogerio> ola alguem me ajuda. meu ubuntu não mostra mais a partição do windows nem leito de cd nem cartão de memoria
<khyron> \asd
<rogerio> ola alguem me ajuda. meu ubuntu não mostra mais a partição do windows nem leito de cd nem cartão de memoria
<rogerio> não reconhece nada
<khyron> qual ultima alteração q vcfez
<rogerio> não sei foi atualização
<khyron>            ja volto
<khyron> vo caga
<Doomtron_> oO
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> qual comunicador vcs usam? empathy?
<Doomtron> bitlbee
<shallwe> Doomtron, vc sempre me surpreende com coisas diferentes :D
<shallwe> vamos ver o que seria isso
<Doomtron> hehe
<shallwe> a ta é irc
<shallwe> mas para msn vc nao usa?
<Doomtron> bitlbee
<shallwe> lol
<Doomtron> pra msn, facebook, gtalk, twitter
<Doomtron> brb
<shallwe> aa ta
<shallwe> eu deixo o transmission mesmo pro facebook e twitter
<shallwe> apesar de ser pesadíssimo mas fazer oq
<shallwe> entao vamos instalar as atualização diarias de 100mb do ubuntu 11.10 de
<shallwe> atualização parcia, está removendo meu querido gnome-shell :(
<zeRopHan> khyron
<zeRopHan> nao ta conectando no irc
<zeRopHan> deve ta proibido neh
<zeRopHan> quando meu irc nao conecta o que pode ser ? a internet ta on
<shallwe> é hoje o beta 2 do 11.10?
<khyron> ow
<khyron> q aplicativo de irc vc ta usano
<zeRopHan> khyron smuxi
<khyron> nunc vi esse barato ai
<zeRopHan> e nao conecta
<zeRopHan> no amsn tb n
<khyron> pra conecta
<khyron> qual servidor vc coloco
<khyron> vc ta conectado na net com ele??
<zeRopHan> tentei aqui
<zeRopHan> sim
<khyron> abre google  e tals
<zeRopHan> sim
<khyron> qual servidor ta configurado??
<zeRopHan> freenode
<khyron> adiciona um ai
<khyron> irc.ubuntu.com
<khyron> se nao me engano e isso
<zeRopHan> aparece chain input policy accept target prot opt source destination
<khyron> ai no canal vc coloca #ubuntu-br
<zeRopHan> quando dou iptables -L
<khyron> nossa
<khyron> vc ta mechendo com iptables
<khyron> pra q??
<zeRopHan> nao é porta bloqueada ?
<khyron> nao
<khyron> vc nao tem porta bloqueada
<khyron> anao ser q use proxy
<khyron> ou coisa assim
<zeRopHan> entao o que eh
<zeRopHan> ;S
<khyron> acho q seu servirdor do irc esta errdo
<khyron> vc tem q coloca irc.ubuntu.com
<zeRopHan> nao cara nao tem
<zeRopHan> irc.freenode.net 6667
<khyron> nao tem o q
<khyron> freenode
<khyron> vc nao vai conseguir conectar
<zeRopHan> nao ta errado
<khyron> vai ter q add um canal ai
<khyron> um servidor
<khyron> no lugar desse freeai...colocairc.ubuntu.com
<khyron> irc.ubuntu.com
<zeRopHan> nao vai tb
<khyron> acho q a porta e 8010
<khyron> se nao me engano
<khyron> altera la
<zeRopHan> perai
<zeRopHan> vou reiniciar
<zeRopHan> porra vei to cansado
<zeRopHan> ¶;/~~
<khyron> caramba c nem começo
<khyron> pra q reinicia
<khyron> nao precisa
<zeRopHan> n tenho paciencia pra isso n
<zeRopHan> se o cara colocou tem ir
<zeRopHan> no win é assim
<zeRopHan> iAUHIuheA
<zeRopHan> negócio de permissao
<zeRopHan> n sei oq
<khyron> só q windows...vc nao aprende nada
<khyron> se vc quer aprender...bem vindo
<khyron> se quiser ser sempre viver no matrix....use windows
<freedom_linux> ubuntu travando quando coneto a internet... isso é bug?
<zeRopHan> freedom_linux é nao é o linux msm
<zeRopHan> huåhuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuåhuahuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuahuåhuHUAHhuahuHUAHhuåhµåhµåhµ
<khyron> cara eu uso de boa
<khyron> nao tenho problema algum
<zeRopHan> aqui ta um lixo tb
<khyron> estou com meu note 3 semanas ligado direto sem dar uma travada
<zeRopHan> khyron
<zeRopHan> eu clico
<zeRopHan> pra abrir o aplicativo do modem
<zeRopHan> so abre quando quer
<khyron> nao conheço esse aplicativo
<khyron> pra poder te ajudar
<zeRopHan> o problema n eh ele
<zeRopHan> é a bosta do sistema
<khyron> o sistema e bom
<khyron> vc acabo de começa e ja esta pondo defeito
<khyron> faz o seguinte.....usa windows
<zeRopHan> yeah
<zeRopHan> vou ficar no win msm
<khyron> beleza
<zeRopHan> nao preciso programar nda
<zeRopHan> e fuciona 100%
<khyron> blz
<zeRopHan> n quero criar sistema operacional
<zeRopHan> o linux é isso
<zeRopHan> quero é pronto
<zeRopHan> AIHEIUEHIUEHUHAE
<khyron> entao melhor fica com windows
<freedom_linux> esse 11.04 ta f....
<khyron> o linux e pra quem gosta de xadrez
<zeRopHan> freedom_linux um lixo na moral
<freedom_linux> zeRopHan: rapaz lixo não é que uso desde de a primeira versão e nunca tive muitos problemas
<zeRopHan> khyron eu gosto ueh
<khyron> eu nao to falando nada
<zeRopHan> so q um xadrez sem uma peça
<zeRopHan> n funciona tb
<zeRopHan> IAUEHAIEUH
<khyron> vc tem q ficar com o q atende sua necessidade
<Doomtron> nem tudo funciona no windows...
<zeRopHan> cara
<zeRopHan> nunca tive 1 erro no windows
<khyron> eu nao to aqui pra convence ninguem de usar linux
<zeRopHan> n sou fan
<zeRopHan> de nenhum dos 2
<khyron> cada um usa o q quiser
<zeRopHan> mas o windows perto do linux, é Deus perto de nois!
<khyron> eu to aqui para aprender, e ajudar
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: pq vc acha isso ?
<zeRopHan> =@>Doomtron<@=: cara o linux tem defeito demais
<zeRopHan> ja instalei umas 3 versao
<khyron> bem....entao se precisar de alguma coisa me avisa
<khyron> se mudar de ideia
<zeRopHan> nego vive mudando de distro
<zeRopHan> falando q a outra é boa e a outra é ruim
<zeRopHan> quem usa sabe, defender defeitos é inapropriado. Linux n chega nem aos pés do windows!
<zeRopHan> nem em servidor
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> vc me convenceu, vou instalar o windows xp e começar a crackear
<zeRopHan> ueh cara
<zeRopHan> melhor que criar
<khyron> so pra vcs paga um pau
<khyron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhFz-wv6Qw
<zeRopHan> nem todo mundo quer
<zeRopHan> ser programador
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: me familia inteira usa linux
<Doomtron> nenhum deles é programador
<zeRopHan> %%+Doomtron+%%: entao usam o basico
<zeRopHan> facebook
<zeRopHan> msn
<Doomtron> ué, e pra que um usuario vai querer mais que isso ?
<zeRopHan> grande vantagem
<zeRopHan> tenta gravar um cd
<zeRopHan> no windows
<zeRopHan> e um no linux
<zeRopHan> AHUHhuahuhHUAAHUHhuahuhHUA
<Doomtron> é mais facil no linux
<zeRopHan> pra vc pode ser
<Doomtron> ?
<khyron> no linux e mais facil grava
<khyron> emais facil instalar  programa
<zeRopHan> dezipar
<Doomtron> brasero e k3b são muito bons pra isso
<zeRopHan> um arquivo
<khyron> emais facil remorer
<Doomtron> e se quiser tem nero for linux tbm
<zeRopHan> tar -zxvfahdiuahwdiuhada,fcnuoifnau arquivo.tar
<zeRopHan> AUIEHAIUEHIUAHEA
<khyron> quando vc remove um programa nao fica um monte za deamon zumbi rodando
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: linux tem suporte quase que nativo pra maioria dos arquivos comprimidos
<khyron> nao fica lento a  cada 6 meses
<khyron> nao da problema de iexplorer
<khyron> nem despejo de memoria
<khyron> nem problema de registro
<khyron> nao preciso de antivirus[
<khyron> nao preciso usar nada pirata
<khyron> nem crackear aplicativo
<khyron> bem.... dexa pra la
<zeRopHan> cara
<zeRopHan> melhor usar pirata ter opção
<zeRopHan> do que n ter
<khyron> e nois
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: vc usa linux a quanto tempo ?
<zeRopHan> =@>Doomtron<@=: ja usei 3 meses
<zeRopHan> o ubuntu 9 senao me engano
<zeRopHan> ou foi oito
<zeRopHan> ate hj
<zeRopHan> ta a mesma bosta
<zeRopHan> cheio de defeitos
<Doomtron> tbm não gosto de ubuntu
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: vc só usou ubuntu ?
<khyron> eu uso linux a 2 semanas e meia...
<zeRopHan> ž->Doomtron<-ž: s
<zeRopHan> ia usar slackware uma vez
<zeRopHan> tinha que ler um livro
<zeRopHan> pra instalar
<zeRopHan> HIAUEHAUIEH
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> eu uso arch, ja faz uns 3 anos
<Doomtron> depois do arch nunca mais usei outra distro
<zeRopHan> me falaram que esse arch é melhor
<khyron> ai eu acho o seguinte
<zeRopHan> to achando que vou tentar nele
<zeRopHan> quando eu minimizo o programa do modem da vivo no ubuntu
<zeRopHan> ele some
<zeRopHan> tento abrir de novo
<zeRopHan> n vai mais
<khyron> pra quem tem preguiça...nao existe distro que presta
<zeRopHan> n ta no alt tab
<zeRopHan> nem em lugar nenhum
<zeRopHan> aEIEAHUIEA
<zeRopHan> khyron n é preguiça meu caro
<zeRopHan> sou estudante de linguagem C e te garanto q n tenho preguiça
<zeRopHan> agora um programa com defeitos
<zeRopHan> vou quebrar a cabeça pra q ?
<khyron> vc trabalha com tecnologia
<zeRopHan> se o defeito estiver em mim eu ate fico na minha
<zeRopHan> agora quando é no programa eu n posso resolver
<khyron> tem vontade de aprender sobre sistema operacional
<khyron> ??
<zeRopHan> khyron entao ta me diz ai
<zeRopHan> porque quando eu minimizo o programa do modem da vivo ele na abre mais de nenhuma maneira
<zeRopHan> me responde ai
<khyron> se vc nao tive paciencia
<khyron> nao adianta
<khyron> eu nao sei qual seu problema pq nao uso esse aplicativo
<zeRopHan> exato
<zeRopHan> nao eh o aplicativo
<khyron> mas se eu usasse com certeza iria estudar uma forma de resolver
<khyron> windows e linux sao diferentes,...assim como macos[
<khyron> cada um na sua
<zeRopHan> exato
<zeRopHan> um tem milhao de defeitos
<zeRopHan> o outro tem 1 zilhao
<khyron> tudo tem defeito
<khyron> agora pq vc nao abre um programa o sistema é o pior domundo
<zeRopHan> no windows pelo menos os defeitos sao minimos
<zeRopHan> nao uma besteirinha
<zeRopHan> que n abre um
<zeRopHan> aplicativo simples
<khyron> pq vc nao tenta ajuda a comunidade , em vez de ficar criticandio
<khyron> critica e facil
<zeRopHan> Deus me livre
<khyron> ajudar a melhorar é o problema
<zeRopHan> ajudar uma OS igual esse UBUNTU
<zeRopHan> quero ficar louco nao
<zeRopHan> AHEIUhAEIHIUEAH
<khyron> entao abraço.... fica com o windows e dexa espaço pra quem quer aorender
<khyron> assim como eu
<zeRopHan> ok, vai la
<zeRopHan> Doomtron vou instalar o arch
<zeRopHan> ¶;D~~
<zeRopHan> khyron agora sem encreca
<Doomtron> legal
<khyron> nao e isso
<khyron> é q eu to no meu trmapo
<zeRopHan> vc poderia me dizer pra onde vai o aplicativo quando minimiza
<khyron> perdendo hora do meu trabalho pra te ajuda
<zeRopHan> q acho que ele ta se escondendo de mim
<zeRopHan> -.o
<khyron> e vcfica metendo pau no barato
<khyron> ai e foda
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<xxrodrigoxx> alguem pode me ajudar a usar o ubuntu one
<xxrodrigoxx> queria puxar arquivos de lah
<xxrodrigoxx> alguem me ajuda
<shallwe> xxrodrigoxx, qual sua dúvida?
<shallwe> só criar uma conta
<xxrodrigoxx> eu criei conta
<xxrodrigoxx> consegui compartilhar minha pasta
<xxrodrigoxx> só que eu nao quero ocmpartilhar minha pasta
<xxrodrigoxx> quero pegar arquivos
<xxrodrigoxx> nao eh pra isso que serve o ubuntu one ?
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> ai quando vc quiser pegar seus arquivos no outro pc
<shallwe> basta logar no ubuntu one
<shallwe> e a pasta ira ser carregada sozinha
<xxrodrigoxx> mais só do meu pc ?
<xxrodrigoxx> dos uauarios linux nao tem como ?
<shallwe> a sim tb pode pq fica no seu home eu acho
<shallwe> ai cada um tera uma pasta
<Spiga> alguem me da um help.
<Spiga> to com uma impressora instalado no no cups. eu consigo enchergar ela adicinoar ela na estaçao windows so que o estatus dela ficar... Acesso negado
<zeRopHan> com eu desinstalo um programa do ubuntu
<khyron> dpkg -remove e o nome do programa
<khyron> ex: dpkg -remove skype
<pqatsi> khyron: melhor usar o apt pra isso
<pqatsi> pq ele remove as dependencias exclusivas tb
<pqatsi> deixa a coisa mais limpa
<zeRopHan> khyron agora q saquei aqui
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get remove nomedoprograma
<zeRopHan> ta com um erro na hora de instalar o modem, install ndis driver failed. The compiling environment is ot all ready. please check gcc, make and kernel buid(/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/build) to be all instaled ?
<zeRopHan> como resolvo isso?
<pqatsi> modem? com ndis?
<zeRopHan> sim
<pqatsi> em todo caso, talvez isso seja problema da falta dos kits de compilacao
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pqatsi> mas modem com ndis.... é a primeira vez q vejo isso
<zeRopHan> pqatsi 0 instalado
<zeRopHan> ja existia
<pqatsi> modem com ndis....
<pqatsi> que diabo de modem é esse?
<zeRopHan> sei nem o que eh isso
<zeRopHan> HAIEUHUIAEH
<zeRopHan> vou usar o modem onda aqui
<zeRopHan> pra ver de qualeh
<pqatsi> onda?
<pqatsi> qual modelo?
<pqatsi> nao se usa ndis pra isso, btw
<zeRopHan> modelo do onda é msa190up
<pqatsi> so precisa do modesetting e o networkmanager faz o trampo sujo
<pqatsi> nao tem que compilar nada
<zeRopHan> o q tem aqui da vivo com ndis eh huawei e173
<pqatsi> acho que ja sei como resolver
<pqatsi> bom, deixe-me te frustrar
<pqatsi> NADA DISSO USA NDIS
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> dica de quem já sofre com isso desde as gc85 da sony
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:network-manager/ppa
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<pqatsi> se o update ainda nao funfar, tente o quarto passo desse tutorial http://aurelianomartins.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/configurando-o-modem-onda-msa190up-pelo-networkmanager/
<zeRopHan> o que eh esse ndis pqatsi
<pqatsi> ndiswrapper implementa uma camada de compatibilidade com  drivers ndis do windows
<pqatsi> sobre ndis
<pqatsi> http://searchwinit.techtarget.com/definition/NDIS
<pqatsi> mas esses modems 3G reconhecem como interfaces seriais
<pqatsi> e normalmente mais de uma
<pqatsi> usualmente 3, uma pra dados, uma pra voz e uma pra controle (ler nivel de sinal, ler velocidade da conexao, operadora, etc, etc, etc)
<zeRopHan> pqatsi mudei o modem pro onda
<zeRopHan> deu a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> q coisa???
<pqatsi> voce nao vai usar ndis pra isso
<zeRopHan> alias
<zeRopHan> perai
<pqatsi> atualiza o networkmanager ai e ve se ele aparece
<pqatsi> demora um pouco, até meio minuto
<dimago> boa tarde srs
<dimago> alguem estah tendo problemas com o aMSn para enviar
<dimago> para alguns usuarios?
<zeRopHan> engraçado que no manual dos modem so tem instal~
<zeRopHan> pra windows e mac os
<zeRopHan> q palhaçada
<zeRopHan> pqatsi aqueles 2 comandos n deram certo
<zeRopHan> vou ver agora pelo site
<zeRopHan> pqatsi meu model é huawei e173
<pqatsi> ai ai ai
<pqatsi> zeRopHan: se tiver que funcionar e via networkmanager
<pqatsi> provavelmente vc tem que modificar algo pq esses modem onda sao um saco, mas ainda assim
<zeRopHan> [pqatsi]: n to usando o onda
<zeRopHan> to usando o huawei e173
<pqatsi> esse ai e nativo
<pqatsi> se nao ta funcionando, voce fez bobagem :D
<pqatsi> brb
<zeRopHan> vou tomar uma cerva
<zeRopHan> pq é melhor que mexer
<zeRopHan> com linux
<zeRopHan> aEIUHEA
<zeRopHan> fuiz
<licensed> Pskol, pow todo linux q eu tento iniciar no netbook quando vai iniciar aparece aquele console e o busybox.. isso é quando nao suporta o video ne? quando o x nao sobe
<Pskol> licensed, comigo so deu isso quando fui tentar instalar o windows xp..
<Pskol> instalei o android, ubuntu, e o easypeasy na maciota
<licensed> vou tentar o easypeasy agora... tentei ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, linux mint com lxde talz..
<dimago> alguem estah tendo problemas com o aMSn para enviar
<dimago> para alguns usuarios?
<jpvoip> Ola!
<jpvoip> Seguinte, algumas funcções do meu notebook não estão funcionando: bluetooth, webcam, botões de atalho do próprio notebook..... imagino que seja tudo relacionado a driver. Qual a melhor forma de resolver isso? Como faço para descobrir qual driver devo procurar?
<Spiga> alguem me ajuda ai eu tenho 1 servrer de impressao linux com cups smb configurado. acesso a pasta instaldo a impressora na estação windows mas no status da impressora na estação windows aparece acesso negado
<Spiga> algum me da um help
<khyron> verifica as permissoes dentro do samba
<khyron> tem gerenciamento de conta do usuário no linux?
<khyron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YOXGodST9U
<khyron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JznQnUxZ_tM&NR=1
<khyron> aprecie com moderação
<licensed> Pskol, easypeasey ok.. to usando ake hehehe
<Pskol> licensed, beleza
<Pskol> achei massa a interface dele, nao troco por nenhum outro, em questao de netbook
<Pskol> alem da compatibilidade dele com drivers e tal
<khyron> galera ate amanha
<licensed> Pskol, pois eh reconheceu tudo ja de uma vez no live
<Pskol> licensed, teu net usa HD ou SSD?
<Pskol> o easypeasy tem umas parada de minimizar o uso de disco
<Pskol> salva o disco e a bateria dai
<licensed> Pskol, entendi. nem sei se é ssd mano.. é 8gb
<licensed> peguei anteontem nem vi as configs dele direito
<licensed> Pskol, mas o easypeasey é versao 10.04 do ubuntu ne? vi agora na instalacao.. muito old =/
<Pskol> old nada
<Pskol> eh a versao LTS
<Pskol> tem atualizaçao ate sei la quando..
<licensed> Pskoolllllll, eu curto instalar sempre a ultima, mais nova
<Pskoolllllll> HMM
<Pskoolllllll> licensed, eu curto instalar a que funciona
<Pskoolllllll> sendo velho ou novo
<licensed> ah se a nova nao funcionar, sou obrigado a instalar a velha ne =P
<Pskoolllllll> poise, esse 10.04 ai ta tinindo
<Pskoolllllll> nao deu nenhum problema
<Pskoolllllll> ja uso faz uns 4 meses
<Pskoolllllll> licensed, e ainda acho q da pra vc fazer um dist-upgrade ai
<Pskoolllllll> se quiser arriscar
<igorklem> alguem vivo?
<chilicuil> sim
<phelippe> BOA NOITE! Veja bem, preciso de ajuda num esquema muito louco, eu tenho um script que ao rodar ele funciona o som do meu urbanterror, porem o meu quake3 eu nao tenho script e ao rodar fica sem som, abri o script no gedit mas nao compreendi qual o comando usado. tem haver com esound parece algo assim, alguem por amor de tudo pode me ajudar????????
<picolo> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-23
<claudio-tux> boa
<sistematico> Olá.
<shallwe> olá
<claudio-tux> sistematico: tu sabe como mudar o tema dos icones no ubuntu 11.10?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe?
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Eu não sei qual é a DE do Ubuntu 11.10, é Gnome3?
<shallwe> eu uso o ubuntu 11.10
<claudio-tux> shallwe: tu sabe como muda?
<shallwe> nao :P
<shallwe> eu só sei mudar o tema se vc instalar o gnome-shell
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Calma.
<shallwe> alias sei sim
<Daekdroom> claudio-tux, instalando o gnome-tweak-too, que precisa do gnome-shell
<Daekdroom> Mas o gnome-shell está quebrado.
<Daekdroom> *gnome-tweak-tool
<claudio-tux> nao uso o gnome-shell
<claudio-tux> uso o unity
<Daekdroom> Você só precisa instalá-lo, não usá-lo
<claudio-tux> e selecionar no boot?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<Daekdroom> Só instalar mesmo.
<Daekdroom> Ele é dependência do pacote gnome-tweak-tool. Só por isso.
<claudio-tux> que chato isso
<claudio-tux> vou esperar então alguma soluçao para o unity
<Daekdroom> O problema é que o gnome-shell está sendo atualizado e algumas dependências estão quebradas.
<shallwe> se muda la onde vc muda o fundo e tema
<shallwe> la no icone onde tem 2 camisetas
<Daekdroom> shallwe, não existe mais
<claudio-tux> ja usei o gnome-shell
<shallwe> Daekdroom, o.O não?
<shallwe> deixa eu ver
<Daekdroom> Agora o Ubuntu só dá opção pra mudar o tema GTK+ e o papel de parede.
<shallwe> eu testei o gnome-shell aqui e rodou blz
<shallwe> nao achei nada quebrado
<Daekdroom> Quebrado quer dizer que não instala/atualiza
<claudio-tux> a versão oficial do 11.10 sai dia 13 ou 24/10?
<shallwe> a é verdade nao tem mesmo é que eu uso o 11.04 no netbook e o 11.10 no pc haha
<sistematico> Na minha distro o Gnome Shell não está quebrado.
<sistematico> Não sei no Ubuntu :D
<shallwe> Daekdroom, aaa bom, nao tentei fazer nada la só vi se tava rolando :D
<Daekdroom> No Ubuntu só tá quebrado mesmo porque está sofrendo atualização.
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe a data correta?
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Você quer mudar o tema, ou somente um ícone?
<claudio-tux> sistematico: não, quero mudar o tema completo para o Faenza
<Fernando_Pinhal> data correta para??
<claudio-tux> lançamento oficial 11.10
<Daekdroom> claudio-tux, se a configuração do tema já indicar um tema de ícones, acho que dá pra mudar onde você muda o papel de parede.
<claudio-tux> Daekdroom: nao entendi
<claudio-tux> como assim?
<claudio-tux> Daekdroom: onde muda o tema , nao muda os icones
<Fernando_Pinhal> hum... não sei claudio-tux na wiki mostra que será em outubro de 2011... somente isso...
<Daekdroom> claudio-tux, mas um tema pode incluir ícones
<claudio-tux> o Unity é baseado no gnome3 e assim como o gnome-shell nao vem com a opção pra mudar o icone
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Acho que tem aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series
<Fernando_Pinhal> claudio-tux: estou aguardando anciosamente tb... mas o lançamento do lubuntu...
<Daekdroom> O Gnome-Shell vem com essa opção sim, no gnome-tweak-tool ;)
<Daekdroom> Se você mudar lá do Ambiance pro Radiance, ele muda os ícones também, saca?
<Daekdroom> Só o tema GTK pedir um conjunto de ícones e você consegue mudar tudo junto.
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Eu não sei se eu estou enganado, mas o Gnome-Shell usa CSS pra isso.
<Daekdroom> O tema padrão do Ubuntu também é CSS. Não é do Gnome-Shell, mas sim do GTK3
<claudio-tux> Daekdroom: o gnome-tweak é um pacote da comunidade
<Daekdroom> claudio-tux, é?
<claudio-tux> nao vem por padrao
<Fernando_Pinhal> sistematico: The Ubuntu release that will be delivered in October 2012, designated 12.10.
<Fernando_Pinhal> está próximo!!! o/!
<Daekdroom> O 11.10 é 13 de outubro
<claudio-tux> Daekdroom: vi em um site que seria dia 24
<claudio-tux> nao lembro qual, mas vi
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<picolo> Boa noite
<Fernando_Pinhal> boa noite picolo
<Daekdroom> 24 é a contagem de semanas desde o início do desenvolvimento da versão
<picolo> Todos na expectativa
<claudio-tux> boa
<Fernando_Pinhal> sim... hheehe
<claudio-tux> 24
<claudio-tux> 	
<claudio-tux> October 13th
<picolo> Hoje e o dia do beta 2
<claudio-tux> 	
<claudio-tux> Quality
<claudio-tux> 	
<claudio-tux> Warning /!\ FinalRelease
<claudio-tux> tive 72MB de atualizações hoje
<picolo> eu estava com o beta 1, mas tava meiooo bugado ainda
<claudio-tux> melhorou um pouco
<picolo> Tem como eu usar o repositorio do oneiric no natty?
<Fernando_Pinhal> ixi... esses bugs me assustam um pouco... eu tenho bugs novos a cada versão nova... mas os problemas com wireless e redes ad-hoc me fazem atualizar para as versões posteiores...
<picolo> no meu caso o video nao estava legal
<claudio-tux> o que não concordo com novas versoes de 6 em 6 messes é isso
<picolo> Ao minimizar telas ficava tudo manchado
<claudio-tux> quando uma versão ta ficando legal, la vem outra
<picolo> Ha, mas isso é ate bom, porem, neste caso, a mudança foi grande
<claudio-tux> eu desafio qualquer um aqui, Quem não reluta, mas acaba testando a nova versão
<picolo> Porque é quase como se fosse uma atualização
<sistematico> O rolling release veio para acabar com isso.
<picolo> ja vorto
<claudio-tux> eu não aguento ver uma nova versão e nao instalar
<claudio-tux> é um vivio
<claudio-tux> vicio
<claudio-tux> fico em crise de abstinencia
<claudio-tux> hehe
<Fernando_Pinhal> sim... é vicio...
<Fernando_Pinhal> foda é ficar formatando a partição... isso F&%# o HD
<Fernando_Pinhal> putz... escondo o segundo palavrão mas esqueço de esconder o primeiro... que M$#@&!
<Fernando_Pinhal> hahaha
<claudio-tux> Fernando_Pinhal: isso é mito
<claudio-tux> vc pode formatar sua maquina quantas vezes quiser
<claudio-tux> isso nao vai estragar seu HD
<Fernando_Pinhal> claudio-tux, legal... estou mais tranquilo agora... pensei que redesenhar partição é que nem ter um número X de ereções na vida... hahaa
<claudio-tux> outro mito
<claudio-tux> pode ter quantas quiser
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<Fernando_Pinhal> hhahaha...
<Fernando_Pinhal> galera, tenho uma pergunt nada a ver.... sobre hardware... eu quero uma gaveta para hd externo sata, mas que comporte meu DVD IDE... queria saber se esse produto atende à minha necessidade:
<Fernando_Pinhal> http://www.stokinformatica.com.br/site/?pagina=produtos/detalhe&pid=437
<Fernando_Pinhal> Case, e gaveta é a mesma coisa??
<Fernando_Pinhal> No meu tempo que eu trabalhava com hardware eu chamava de gaveta para hd externo.. heehe...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Alguém??? hehehe
<picolo> tamo ai
<Fernando_Pinhal> hhaa... sabe dizer algo sobre o que eu perguntei sobre o case para HD?
<Fernando_Pinhal> Estou viajando?? isso é possível??
<picolo> DVD?
<picolo> O tentação
<picolo> Atualizo ou nao?
<picolo> :P
<picolo> Sei que vou me arrepender, mas vou atualizar :
<Fernando_Pinhal> picolo, desculpe estava dando uma googlada para ver se encontrava ajuda, o que na verdade quero, é usar um HD SAta que era de um pc meu que morreu... e quero usar no netbook, minha pergunta é se com esse case, eu posso usar tanto meu HD, quanto por exemplo um leitor de DVD interno IDE.
<Fernando_Pinhal> http://www.stokinformatica.com.br/site/?pagina=produtos/detalhe&pid=437
<picolo> cara pode sim
<picolo> eu mesmo tenho um aqui
<picolo> 160GB
<Fernando_Pinhal> legal... o meu HD é meio alto... não encontrei onde medisse para ver se ele tem 3,5 polegadas... mas meu netbook não tem entrada de DVD...
<Fernando_Pinhal> Então queria usar o leitor de DVD interno que tenho nesse tal de case.
<picolo> Da sim
<picolo> se o leitor for sata, e a gaveta também
<picolo> tudo ok
<Fernando_Pinhal> legal picolo ... me tirou um peso enorme das costas... meu leitor é IDE... vou ver se o case aceita SATA e IDE..
<picolo> Com certeza nao
<picolo> IDE ja acabo faz algum tempo
<Fernando_Pinhal> OH NO!!! hha... eu tenho esse treco ainda... não queria gastar para comprar um leitor novo.. hehehhehe...
<phelippe> Boa noite alguem aqui joga quake 3 arena?
<picolo> nops
<Fernando_Pinhal> nops..
<Fernando_Pinhal> gostava de jogar wolfenstein no linux... ehehe
<phelippe> entao fernando, tudo bom?
<phelippe> pode me ajudar a acertar o som que nao aparece no meu quake 3? com script eu consigo rodar o urban terror e o wolfstein
<phelippe> mas nao sou taoo expert pra isso. sei que tem alguma coisa haver com o "snd" algo assim
<Fernando_Pinhal> man... não sou um bom conhecedor do Wolfenstein mas tinha um problema com o SOM que eu nunca consegui resolver... googlando na net eu encontrei a seguinte fórmula.
<Fernando_Pinhal> sudo killall esd
<Fernando_Pinhal> sudo -i
<Fernando_Pinhal> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Fernando_Pinhal> exit
<Fernando_Pinhal> bemm vindo de volta claudio-tux ... hehe
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> to instalando aqui uma rede virtual
<claudio-tux> no virtualbox
<Fernando_Pinhal> opa! tenho o ruindows no virtul box...
<EngSkeeter> boa noite
<claudio-tux> Windows 7 + Windows XP + Ubuntu server 10.04 + Windows 2008 Server
<EngSkeeter> alguem usa opensuse???
<Fernando_Pinhal> nossa?? tá tentando o quê? tudo isso nas máquinas virtuais??
<Fernando_Pinhal> Quer ver quando o TCP/IP funde/???
<claudio-tux> sim, sao 4 maquinas virtual
<claudio-tux> não, faço uma rede virtual, para apresentar aos clientes
<Fernando_Pinhal> EngSkeeter, não uso... j'tentou algum canal específico de OpenSuse? Não sei indicar onde.
<claudio-tux> uam estrutura de rede
<claudio-tux> com proxy-server e Windows Active Directory
<Fernando_Pinhal> claudio-tux, você já tentou rodar jogos na máquinas virtuais??? tô pensando em rodar eles aqui dentro e não no ruindows..
<Fernando_Pinhal> Tenho o Seven em dual boot com o Lubuntu.
<claudio-tux> nao fica legal
<claudio-tux> pois o 3d nao é tao bom quanto no host
<Fernando_Pinhal> Que droga... vou instalar na partição do reuindows  então... hehee...
<claudio-tux> isso
<claudio-tux> ja ouvir falar do crossover
<Fernando_Pinhal> Mas e se for um joguinho velho, que usa 2D, aí não tem medo?? Ou ainda assim me aconselha a ir na partição do ruindos??
<claudio-tux> mas nunca testei
<claudio-tux> nao sei se é bom mesmo
<Fernando_Pinhal> Não... o crossover não é pago??
<claudio-tux> é
<Fernando_Pinhal> Eu tentei algumas vezes instalar com o Wine... mas precisou de tantas configurações que nem lembro mais como fazer.
<Fernando_Pinhal> No wine eu já rodei o wolfenstein, e o Swat 4.
<claudio-tux> jogo no wine nao fica legal
<Fernando_Pinhal> Bom... por falar em joguinhos... vou testar no ruindows um jogo novo que baiei da net.. bye pessoal. Até mais... hehe...
<claudio-tux> to com 4 maquina virtuais rodando 3 estao sendo instaladas agora
<claudio-tux> windows 7 + XP + ubuntu
<claudio-tux> 70% de 4gb de memoria em uso
<picolo> vo atualizar
<claudio-tux> tem gente ainda que fala que unity consome muito
<picolo> 11.04 para o 11.10 :p
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<picolo> cara o ubuntu aqui nao passa de 20% da memoria
<picolo> 4gb
<claudio-tux> uso do processador 10%
<picolo> aqui tumem
<claudio-tux> picolo: nesse momento estou instalando o windows 7 , XP e ubuntu server
<claudio-tux> nas maquina virtuais
<claudio-tux> todas ao mesmo tempo
<claudio-tux> e o windows 2008 tb eesta rodando
<claudio-tux> 10% de uso do processador + 70 % de memoria
<claudio-tux> isso é muito bom
<claudio-tux> quando terminar de instalar, deve cair para 40% ou 50%
<samuel_> Boa Noite
<claudio-tux> noite
<Raff> olha soh , acabei de instala o kernel omnislash , mas quando eu inicio por ele aparece Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) , ja vi +- como arrumar isso, mas como faze pra editar o grub
<Raff> eu to usando o ubuntu 10.04
<claudio-tux> Raff: nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<phelippe> Meu quake3 esta entrando sem som. Esta dizendo uma poarada de dve e tals
<claudio-tux> quake3 no ubuntu?
<Raff> vlw
<claudio-tux> Raff: centos conto
<Raff> ta estranho aqui, no kernel omnislash ta assim root=/dev/sdb5 e no kernel que ta funcionando ta root=UUID=cc42....
<Raff> mas no omnislash nao tem a linha initrd /boot/init....
<picolo> atualizando ubuntu
<igorklem> alguem usa a placa wireless BCM4313?
<igorklem> to tendo problemas com o ssh com essa placa
<Andre_Gondim> igorklem, você tem como se conectar via ethernet?
<igorklem> Andre_Gondim: sim
<igorklem> já testei na wired
<igorklem> funciona
<igorklem> é problema com o driver
<igorklem> acho que resolvi agora
<igorklem> deu um git clone com sucesso
<Andre_Gondim> igorklem, jockey-gtk
<igorklem> what is this?
<program3r> Celsinho
<igorklem> Andre_Gondim: fiz um commit agora, acho que ta funcionando legal ;D
<picolo> atualizamento
<picolo> !kernel
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kernel' not found
<picolo> !kde
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kde' not found
<picolo> !linux\
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'linux\\' not found
<picolo> !linux
<ubottu-br> Linux é o kernel (núcleo) do sistema operacional Ubuntu. Muitos sistemas operacionais usam o Linux como kernel. Para mais informações sobre Linux em geral, visite http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(kernel)
<hapy> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<picolo> help
<picolo> !hel
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'hel' not found
<picolo> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<picolo> !gnome
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gnome' not found
<Pskol> @@
<leo__> galera boa noite
<leo__> me veio uma duvida agora, como adiciono um atalho no menu do ubuntu?
<leo__> nao na barra, mas quando abre ali em jogos, aplicativos etc
<picolo> leo__, que versao o ubuntu?
<leo__> 11.04
<picolo> clica na tecla super e procura por menu principal
<picolo> o resto e auto explicativo
<leo__> o.O
<leo__> nao nao, eu quero adicionar um atalho la :P
<picolo> ???
<picolo> E so clicar em novo item
<picolo> ou novo menu
<leo__> nao tem :(
<picolo> Bem, se  vc esta usando a versoa 11.04 deveria ter rss
<picolo> Eu nao sei o comando para abrir
<leo__> picolo, pois é, mas vlw vou dar uma olhada melhor :P
<picolo> leo__, cara digita ai no seu terminal sudo alacarte
<picolo> deveria abrir
<Ricardo__> alguem instalou o beta2?
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> que ideia é essa da canonical? como apaga os documentos recentes?
<claudio-tux> kd a privacidade no ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10?
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar a apagar?
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> rapaz, vou processar a canonical
<claudio-tux> heh
<claudio-tux> como nao coloca um botao pra apagar arquivos recentes
<claudio-tux> erro primario
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como apago via shell?
<claudio-tux> baixei o bleachBit mas nao apaga po.. nenhuma
<claudio-tux> alguem pode dar um help aí?
<ELETRONICO_HW> claudio-tux:  RTFM
<claudio-tux> ELETRONICO_HW: como asim?
<claudio-tux> nao entendi
<ELETRONICO_HW> claudio-tux:  RTFM ( read the fucking manual )
<claudio-tux> esse é o problema de algums da comunidade
<claudio-tux> até pra apagar os arquivos recentes quer que leia o manual
<claudio-tux> ELETRONICO_HW: nao que ajudar fica queto
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> pesquisei no google, mas nada parece funcionar
<ELETRONICO_HW> como vc acha q a maioria aprendeu ? rezando? linux é pra macho, tem q ler muito se nao usa windows mocinha
<claudio-tux> ELETRONICO_HW: vc acha que aprendi como?
<claudio-tux> esfreguei uma lampada?
<claudio-tux> apareceu um genio e eu pedir?
<claudio-tux> cara, ja te falei, quem nao quer ajudar, fica calado!
<claudio-tux> sendo assim, fecha o canal!!!!
<claudio-tux> qualquer duvida, vamos consultar o manual!!
<claudio-tux> ELETRONICO_HW: da um tempo cara!
<ELETRONICO_HW> rtfm
<claudio-tux> ELETRONICO_HW: fuck
<paulo> ajuda com evolution: eso ubuntu 10,04 só que o evolution pede senha toda hora e esta configurado para lembrar as senhas, como resolver
<claudio-tux> como esta o nome do usuario?
<claudio-tux> paulo: como está o nome do usuario da conta de email
<claudio-tux> na configuracao do evolution
<paulo> esta com meu e-mail
<claudio-tux> seu email completo?
<paulo> sim
<claudio-tux> hum, estranho
<claudio-tux> ja tentou reinstalar o evolution?
<paulo> ja e continua igual
<claudio-tux> sudo apt-get purge evolution
<claudio-tux> fez com o purge?
<paulo> pera ai
<paulo> 0 pacotes novos instalados, 2 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<paulo> ja dei sim e esta atualizando
<paulo> retorno mais tarde
<evandro> Bom dia pessoal, preciso pesquisar arquivos dentro de um cd, como faço pela intarface gráfica?
<liuxman> monte o cd, depois vai na lupa na parte superior do nautilus e coloca o que vc quer
<liuxman> alguem sabe como listar pastas do sistema pelo apache2
<liuxman> como um ftp por exemplo
<liuxman> ?
<vitorlobo> ae ubunteiros de plantão
<vitorlobo> http://www.valente.adv.br/2011/09/aspectos-legais-do-uefi-secure-booting-e-sua-adocao-pelo-windows-8/
<vitorlobo> till bill quer escrotizar de vez agora
 * BioInformata is away: Ausente, respondo quando voltar...
<khyron> ?away
<insano> Como eu faço para montar a minha pendrive no ubuntu?
<Fernando_Pinhal> dae ubunteiros
<Fernando_Pinhal> Pô... o lubuntu já  me pediu para atualizar o kernel... nem vou gastaar megabytes fazendo download... daqui a pouquinho vou ter que baixar a atualização para o 11.10... então vou deixar para baixar tuo junto de uma vez... hehe
<emeb_> Alguém pode me dizer qual o melhor(ou entre os melhores) livro sobre linux
<emeb_> morimoto?
<phelippe> Boa tarde, alguem entende de configurar e corrigir errors de som devido a tentative de entrar no quake 3? O meu jogo fica sem o som funcionando sendo que o resto do micro tudo funciona. Ja tentei pelo google algumas infos mas nada deu certo, alguem pode me ajudar?
<platao> galera bom dia, alguem sabe alguma ferramenta que converte arquivos .mng em .avi???
<khyron> platao, o que vc quer assistir onde
<khyron> platao usa esse cara aqui
<khyron> mencoder ARQUIVO.mpg -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=800 -o NOVOARQUIVO.avi
<platao> ola kryron, na verdade eu estou usando um front end para arcades chamado wah!cade e ele usa o totem para reproduzir videos dos previwes dos games, entao eu consegui os previwes so que em formato mng, porem o totem nao toca esse formato.....ou pelo menos eu nao encontrei a opção
<khyron> isntala o mencoder e usa esse comando ai
<platao> hummmm
<platao> deixa eu ver ehehehe
<khyron> manda ve
<platao> ja estava instalado
<platao> ....
<khyron> melhor ainda
<platao> o unico filme que consegui rodar foi em avi nesse front end
<khyron> tem um aplicativo que chama devede
<platao> sim
<platao> eu tenho instalado
<khyron> ele faz milagres
<platao> hummm deixa eu ver
<platao> hehehehe
<khyron> tipo
<khyron> vcpega uns 4 videos ai q vc tem
<platao> sim
<khyron> adiciona eles, coloca os titulos , faz o fundo , o menu...e ele gera a ISO...e vc so queima no dvd
<khyron> e assiste onde quiser
<platao> hummm bem interessante kriron
<platao> eu vi um aplicativo para esse fim so que para windows
<platao> estou tentando encontrar para o linux ou algum similar
<khyron> como assim
<khyron> tentando encontrar o q?
<khyron> desculpa
<khyron> nao entendi
<platao> para windows  da uma olhada http://www.arcade-extreme.com/post.aspx?id=358a9920-4ec9-4609-81f2-6361c57b1186
<platao> khyron
<shallwe> opa opa fazendo um update parcial no ubunt 11.10 sera o beta 2? :D
<platao> nesse aplicativo ele converte . mng em avi para rodar no front end do wah!cade
<platao> shallwe manda o link pra gente depois :)
<shallwe> que link?:O é update automatico :D
<platao> shallwe vc vai acabarquebrando tudo ai ehehehehe
<shallwe> platao, espero que não :P vamos ver, uma reinicialização e vamos ver o que acontece,s e eu volta ta blz, se não ja era hahaha
<platao> thahaha ta bom estou tprcendo por vc
<khyron> ai
<platao> mas e beta ainda cara espera sair a final
<khyron> nao entendi nada nesse site
<shallwe> platao, ja estou usando desde o beta 1
<shallwe> só não uso os alphas
<shallwe> mas desde o beta 1 tava legal pra mim não travou quase nada
<platao> hummm legal reporta os bugs la ra galera
<khyron> platao--> isso te serve?? __>>Avidemux - http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
<shallwe> restarting...
<platao> khryron vou instalar pra ver
<khyron> ele instala por apt
<khyron> aptitude  avidemux
<shallwe> ai caramoltei inteiro :D
<khyron> ??
<platao> hahah bom isntalei aqui mas ele nao aceita o formato
<platao> ...
<platao> .mng
<platao> para converter
<platao> nao tem problema, vou dar uma pesquisada aqui com mais tempo
<platao> kryron
<khyron> fala ai
<platao> para ver o que eu acho, jafoi uma barra fazer o front end funcionar
<platao> o projeto estava parado desde 2009
<platao> wahcade
<platao> varios bugs
<platao> sem correção
<khyron> e ai
<khyron> c vai faze o q
<platao> consegui o pacote mais atual e menos bugado em um "branch" no lanchpad ainda assim tive que corrijir alguas coisas
<platao> mas esta 100 porcento agora
<platao> estou experimentando mais alguns ajustes
<platao> nele
<platao> e depois eu vou fazer um tutorial pass a passo la no forum ubuntu
<khyron> eu to meio perdido no q vc ta falando
<platao> recapitulando
<platao> eu estou sando um front end para maquinas de fliperama chamado wah!cade
<platao> aqui
<platao> http://www.anti-particle.com/wahcade.shtml
<platao> porem o projeto nao tem atualizaçoes desde 2009 se nao me engano ou mais
<platao> e esta com alguns bugs
<platao> na versao 143 do sdlmame
<platao> entao eu consegui atravez de um repositorio de terceiros no lauchpad uma versao mais nova e menos bugada
<platao> acertei algumas coisas que faltavam e funcionou blz, inclusive com o previwe dos games como eu queria
<platao> so que os previwes dos games que eu encontrei para baixar estao em formato mng e esse front end funciona com o totem como backend para os videos, so que o totem maldito nao toca esse formato .mng mas sim .avi que roda legal
<platao> heehehehe
<platao> entao estou tentando encontrar um alicativo que converta .mng em avi para usar nele, kryron
<platao> <khyron>
<khyron> opa
<khyron> desculpa ai platao
<khyron> pode fala brother
<platao> tranquilo
<platao> vou ver fazer umas andanças por ai nos sites e foruns do wahcade pra ver isso
<khyron> haha
<khyron> uma hora vc acha
<khyron> é q nao manjo desse barato ai
<khyron> senao eu tentava te ajuda
<platao> heehhe se eu soubesse que ia dar tanto trabalho isso nao tinha começado eheehee
<khyron> esse negocio ai pra mim e chines
<platao> nao tem segredo, o front end e feito em phyton
<platao> nao falta mais nada so eu que to qerendo esse detalhe dos videos em preview
<platao> pra ver como fica
<platao> assim que eu achar vou postar la no forum ai vc da uma olhada
<platao> forum ubuntu
<platao> br
<khyron> opa
<khyron> demoro
<khyron> ai vo sabe do q vc ta falando
<khyron> hehehe
<platao> :)
<khyron> platao
<khyron> c ta ai?
<Doomtron> Só o b, pode ser ?
<khyron> ??
<Doomtron> !!
<emeb_> boa tarde. alguém pode recomendar um livro sobre linux?
<Doomtron> emeb_: guia foca linux
<emeb_> é o título? o q vc acha o morimoto?
<Doomtron> emeb_: vc quer livro "de verdade" ?
<emeb_> exato
<Doomtron> pq?
<Maninho> emeb_, leitura online http://websafer.tk/?pagina=guialinux
<emeb_> quero dominar o "bicho"!
 * Maninho opa esse bicho é meu
<Doomtron> emeb_: então le o guia foca
<vuln> Só há opção para conectar a internet através do meu modem 3G quando ligo o PC com ele plugado. Tem algum modo de conectar-me sem ter que reiniciar o computador com ele plugado?
<vuln> Talvez um serviço (daemon) que eu precise reiniciar..
<emeb_> é um livro?
<Doomtron> emeb_: é um guia
<Doomtron> emeb_: guia de dominação
<Doomtron> xD
<emeb_> encontro na net?
<Maninho> vuln so iniciar o modulo
<Doomtron> emeb_: ele tem um site só pra ele
<Maninho> modprobe <opção>
<emeb_> pode passar?
<Doomtron> emeb_: guiafoca.org
<emeb_> valeu!
<vuln> Maninho: O módulo só é carregado durante o boot quando ele está plugado?
<Doomtron> da pra baixa em pdf se não me engano
<freedom_linux> Pessoal quando estou conectado a internet o ubuntu fica lento e em algumas vezes chega até a travar. Como posso identificar a possivel causa disso.
<emeb_> alguma outra recomendação?
<Doomtron> vuln: ve se tem o dameno network e reinicia ele
<Doomtron> emeb_: manpages
<Doomtron> hehe
<vuln> Doomtron: ok
<emeb_> ?
<Maninho> vuln, man modprobe
<Doomtron> emeb_: ^
<Maninho> vc carrega e descarrega os modulos com o OS ligado
<Maninho> só nao sei qual modulo ele usa
<Maninho> bate um google ai que tu descobre
<Maninho> freedom_linux navegador?
<emeb_> Doom, dá mais um pouco de luz...
<vuln> Maninho: eu vou dar um 'modprobe -l > bkp' agora, reiniciar com ele plugado, fazer o mesmo e rodar um diff
<vuln> :)
<vuln> abraç
<Maninho> =P ele aprendeu a usar google rapidinho
<Doomtron> emeb_: cara, se vc tem vontade le o do morimoto tbm, só tem a acrescentar eu acredito
<emeb_> vc acha que não tem problema o ano de lançamento ser 2009? continua atual?
<Maninho> a cara é igual a gente em 2009 eu erra galã de novela hj em 2011 sou galã de asilo,
<vuln> Maninho: :( não funcionou
<vuln> Os mesmos módulos que são carregados sem o modem, são carregados com o modem e vice-versa.
<Maninho> vuln, sempre tem uma forma, existe forma ate para feiura (ter um fusca preto)
<vuln> ahaha
<vuln> Maninho: e ae?
<Doomtron> vuln: ve se tem o daemon network
<Maninho> vuln, inda nao achei onde comprar meu fuscao
<Maninho> vuln, alguns usam o wvdial ja usou?
<vuln> Doomtron: tem o networking
<vuln> Maninho: não.
<vuln> network-manager e network-interface além do networking Doomtron
<Doomtron> vuln: pluga a parada e da um restart no networking pra ve
<vuln> eu vou tentar dar restart nos três
<vuln> volto j
 * Maninho Fuscão preto você é feito de aço 
<emeb_> Doom, valeu pela ajuda
<khyron> .
<nat_> ola
<nat_> boa tarde
<AlessonZaire> Boa tarde
<nat_> eu instalei o ubuntu 11.04  e agora o amsn fica dando bug
<AlessonZaire> Voce nao vai achar nenhum messenger realmente muito bom pra linux, o melhorzinho eh o pidgin....
<nat_> é  e ele
<nat_> vou instalar
<nat_> valeu obrigada
<Maninho> "Voce nao vai achar nenhum messenger realmente muito bom pra linux, o melhorzinho eh o pidgin...." Ma que bolas caiu do ceu, bitlbee é melhor que ate o proprio aplicativo 2009 do Vindows Closed Minseger
<Maninho> Penguins - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dfWzp7rYR4
<Doomtron> bitlbee rox
<Maninho> XXX - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG17TsgV_qI
<claudio-tux> tarde
<khyron> tarde
<Mano_Chao> tarde
<claudio-tux> rapaz, que mancada da canonical!!
<claudio-tux> kd a opcao pra apagar os documentos recentes?
<Maninho> se nao usar nao tera documento recentes
<claudio-tux> hahaha
<Maninho> claudio-tux, entendeu? ~.~'
<claudio-tux> é , acho que vou apagar tudo aqui
<Maninho> sendo assim nao precisaria de remover
<claudio-tux> otima ideia
<Maninho> =D
<Maninho> by: corvical
<claudio-tux> falando serio
<claudio-tux> é uma mancada e tanto
<claudio-tux> isso nao existe cara
<Maninho> sistema pela metade é comum no inicio
<Maninho> todo projeto tem defeitos
<claudio-tux> Maninho: o 11.04 tb nao tem
<Maninho> so para alembrar claudio-tux no windows tem essa opção hahaha
<claudio-tux> o gnome 2 tb
<claudio-tux> KDE tb
<Maninho> sweeper  no kde limpa que nem deus
<claudio-tux> isso é um erro grave contra a privacidade
<khyron> alguem aqui sabe como fazer jum servidor de banco de dados ?
<Maninho> ah cara esse gnome do ubuntu falta papel higiênico passa o jornal mesmo
<Maninho> khyron, so rodar o mysql
<Maninho> ou qualquer outro serviço de banco de dados
<claudio-tux> rapaz, até uma calculadora que fiz em delphi como teste tem um botao limpar
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<Maninho> hauhauahauhauhauha
<Maninho> as pessoas se esquecem, é comum da para tolerar uma opção dessas
<claudio-tux> nao quando vc precisa
<Maninho> hauahauhauahu
<claudio-tux> desde cedo tento apagar
<Maninho> claudio-tux, da para tolerar sim existe ferramentas para gnome que faz o serviço
<Maninho> ou deve existir
<claudio-tux> ou nao existe
<arcaico> como que eu consigo fazer backup de um hd inteiro, copiar para o outro e ele ja inicializar com grub e tudo mais?
<Maninho> cp -R * /media/disconovo
<claudio-tux> norton ghost
<Maninho> depois veja sobre o grub comando !grub
<claudio-tux> acronis disk clone
<Maninho> nem o ghost é o mesmo cp hauahuahuahauhauhau
<arcaico> lol
<arcaico> tem que usar dd
<arcaico> pra copiar todos blocos
<Maninho> nao precisa
<Maninho> se tu vais copiar, e vais instalar o grub, é pimba na pinga
<Maninho> movo ate win assim
<Maninho> hhaiahaiaih
<freedom_linux> rapaz ta sério o bagulho aqui
<freedom_linux> tuim memso
<Maninho> é falta
<freedom_linux> ubuntu fica muito lento quando está conectado na internet
<Maninho> quale o navigador?
<freedom_linux> qualquer hum
<Maninho> rodando a bagaia do flash?
<freedom_linux> não
<Maninho> o DNS esta usando aquela bicheira que tua provedora passou?
<Maninho> teu plano é de 56k
<freedom_linux> não precisa navegar para ficar lento,  basta conectar
<freedom_linux> 15mb
<Maninho> e estar rodando wine?
<freedom_linux> não somente o ubuntu e mais nada
<freedom_linux> nada
<Maninho> cara ainda bem que é so no ubuntu, vem pro arch vc tambem
<freedom_linux> kkk
<freedom_linux> Maninho: me convenca
<Maninho> rapido, facil, sem viadagem
<Maninho> =D
<Maninho> oque vc precisa estar centralizado wiki.archlinux.org
 * Maninho corre das propaganda
<freedom_linux> me: uso o ubuntu desde de a primeira versão , mas está 11.04 está me decepcionando...
<Maninho> roda uma versao antiga e boas
<Pskol> bota o debian
<Pskol> bruto
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Pskol> esse sim eh o SO
<Pskol> pai do buntu
<Pskol> heuwheu
<Maninho> como todo pai de filhos feios, deve ter comprado um fuscao preto
<Maninho> freedom_linux, é cara pode usar o ubuntudebian é  o mesmo so que sem cositas da canonical (Canonicl)
<freedom_linux> ta foda isso
<freedom_linux> Maninho:  até poderia testar o arch o problema é que minha esposa as vezes usa esse note então vai ficar dificil para ela...
<Maninho> freedom_linux, nunca se estresse por causa de um Sistema, sempre mude
<Pskol> volta as versao véio
<Pskol> bota a 10.04
<Maninho> freedom_linux, hehehehe entendo mas roda uma face bacana pro teu novo OS, que ela ira apoiar
<freedom_linux> Quem cresce para baixo e rabo de cavalo
<platao> :()
<Maninho> minha mae, minha avo, minhas tias, elas usam arch tem em sua vida mais glamour, mais vida com as tonalidade e cores do KDE 4.7 se elas usa debian ubuntu arch ela encontrara os pacotes de icone cores janelas elas se sentem livre e me agradecem ate hj por ter mostrado a elas o arch KDE4.7
<freedom_linux> e outra trabalho com desenvolvimento web e necessito de ferramentas especificas
<Maninho> que so roda no linux
<Maninho> =D, sendo assim permitindo vc a mudar agora mesmo
<freedom_linux> Maninho: bota um screenshot teu ae pra eu ver...
<Maninho> veja já...
<Maninho> mas sao tudo interface grafica, o sistema é instalado por netinstall sendo assim tu instala o que tu quer
<Maninho> upload an image
<Maninho> freedom_linux, http://imgbin.org/images/5137.png
<Maninho> venha para minha mata
<freedom_linux> Maninho: libre office?
<Maninho> libre office
<Maninho> libreoffice-writer-3.4.3-1
<Maninho> vorto logo vou pro chuveiro hehehe
<teps> boa tarde
<teps> acabei de iniciar o processo de recompilaçao do kernel, tem problema se entra em proteçao de tela(para voltar precisso passar a senha), ele para o procedimento?
<teps> alguem?
<Pskol> claro
<Pskol> que nao
<teps> nao pode entrar em proteçao de tela
<teps> ?
<teps> e a primeira vez q to fazendo segui um tutorial do forum para melhorar o desempenho de acordo com as instruçoes do processador mas como isso e algo demorado vou deixar no meu serviço
<teps> e so pego amanha...e precisso sair logo
<teps> boa noite
<shallwe_> galer galera
<shallwe_> tem como eu baixar  o source code tipo do inskscape direto dos repositorios?
<shallwe_> alias nao precisa mais já achei um link no sourceforge :D
<shallwe_> uma pequena dúvida
<shallwe_> tenho um processador de 4 cores, tem como eu fazer uma compilação usando os 4?
<shallwe_> pq ele sempre usa apenas 1  core
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> meu ubuntu 10.10 está apresentando erro ao atualiza
<Maninho> vortei
<claudio-tux> http://pastebin.com/PCWWvigJ
<claudio-tux> alguem tb está com esse problema?
<Maninho> 4 cores ele sempre vai com o verde ne? joga uma agua que as cores se misturam
<Maninho> o repo br é um saco
<Maninho> usa o oficial em ingles
<shallwe_> Maninho, hahaha é sempre verde
<Maninho> hehehehe, ele vai usando conforme precisa
<claudio-tux> shallwe_: vc ta usando o 11.10?
<shallwe_> claudio-tux, sim
<claudio-tux> vc ta com problema na atualização?
<claudio-tux> o meu ta dando erro
<claudio-tux> http://pastebin.com/PCWWvigJ
<shallwe_> claudio-tux, nao, teve uma hoje mas fiz a parcial
<shallwe_> tenta mudar o repositorio
<claudio-tux> pois é fiz parcial, depois disso está dando erro
<shallwe_> do brasil pro outro
<claudio-tux> qual vc ta usando?
<shallwe_> deixa eu ver
<shallwe_> brasil
<shallwe_> mas fiz a tarde isso
<shallwe_> mas ja aconteceu comigo, ai voltei mais tarde e deu certo :D
<claudio-tux> hoje?
<Maninho> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/software-center/software-center_4.1.23.5_all.deb  404  Not Found
<claudio-tux> é , ta fora do ar
<claudio-tux> nao vou mexer
<claudio-tux> deve voltar
<Maninho> so ir e pegar o anterior como ubuntu sempre é atrasado mesmo http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/software-center/software-center_4.1.23.4_all.deb
<Maninho> hm ja tentou dar um update?
<claudio-tux> já
<claudio-tux> roda nomal
<claudio-tux> normal
<claudio-tux> só da problema no upgrade
<Maninho> troca o repo para o padrao oficial e da um update
<Maninho> o update atualiza seu repo
<Maninho> o upgrade atualiza sua distro
<Maninho> quando esta desatualizado o upgrade da o bico mesmo
<Maninho> acreditando pela logica -Syu resolve o mundo
<claudio-tux> -Syu não é do arch?
<Maninho> =P
<Maninho> por falar em arch atu para xorg server e wget veremos as novidades de paris
<claudio-tux> duvida: qual a diferença em usar repo do brasil ou o oficial?
<Maninho> repo do brasil é a cara do brasilk
<Maninho> desatualizado e lerdo hehehehe
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<claudio-tux> que é isso
<claudio-tux> Brasil é o melhor pais do mundo
<Maninho> lol
<claudio-tux> para os politicos
<Maninho> tirem as vendas do claudio-tux
<claudio-tux> hehehehe
<Maninho> claudio-tux, dito e faladado ou algo semelhantes =D
<claudio-tux> shallwe_: como estão os bugs aí na tua maquina?
<claudio-tux> o meu skype não vai para o tray nem com reza
<Maninho> nao posso acreditar nem o tray funciona
<claudio-tux> n
<Maninho> claudio-tux, tu e um guerreiro
<claudio-tux> hun, agora vem 25MB de atualizacoes
<Maninho> vou preparar meu rango.
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> verdade, vou usar o principal mesmo
<claudio-tux> o erro sumiu
<shallwe_> :D
<shallwe_> viu
<shallwe_> descobri o problema das bigjanelas e letras no inkscape e gim
<shallwe_> é o gtk :P
<shallwe_> nao tem nem como alterar no código c :(
<shallwe_> se pelo menos eles tivessem usado o qt :P
<mazoni_> boa noite
<shallwe_> boas
<shallwe_> lol só agora que eu vi que no ubuntu 11.10 da pra mudar a cor preta das barras pra uma cor bem legal branca com cinza :D
 * trixx is away: Estou ocupado
<claudio-tux> de vorta
<claudio-tux> alguem ja sabe mudar a imagem de fundo da tela de login do 11.10?
<claudio-tux> pessoal, fica aí a dica pra quem quer alterar a imagem de fundo do login do 11.10
<claudio-tux> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<claudio-tux> procure a linha
<claudio-tux> background=/usr/share/backgrounds/imagemescolhida.jpg
<claudio-tux> em backuground é só alterar o path da imagem
<claudio-tux> reinicie a sessão e comprove
<claudio-tux> muito facil
<claudio-tux> shallwe: ta aí?
 * trixx is back (gone 00:29:59)
<trixx> Boa noite a todos1
<trixx> Valeu Claudio!
<claudio-tux> trixx: deu certo?
<trixx> Não uso ubuntu, não fiz...
<claudio-tux> tranquilo
<claudio-tux> mas fica a dica
<claudio-tux> rs
<trixx> Mas teu esforço, e passar a dica. legal : - )
<claudio-tux> estamos aqui pra isso ;)
<trixx> Ha esqueci
<claudio-tux> hehe
<trixx> tenho sim um note em rede com buntu, mas não farei, agora....
<claudio-tux> estou na luta pra trocar o splash, nao gosto desse padrao do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> alem de ta bugado aqui, acho essa cor feia
<trixx> eu uso o  playmonth
<trixx> Funciona e facinho de trocar
<claudio-tux> ja li algo a respeito, mas nao conseguir mudar, ainda nao
<claudio-tux> serio?
<trixx> quer ler uma dica minha?
<claudio-tux> claro!
<claudio-tux> manda
<trixx> é para debian, mas deve funcionar no buntu
<trixx> http://musica-na-agulha.blogspot.com/2011/08/debian-com-boot-grafico-use-o-plymouth.html
<claudio-tux>  massa, vou tentar... daqui a pouco volto pra dizer se funciona ou nao no ubuntu 11.10
<trixx> OK!
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cache search playmonth
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$
<claudio-tux> nao tenho ele nos repositorios
<garme> claudio-tux, verifique a grafia de plymount
<garme> ops... plymounth
<trixx> hahah, normal....
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> verdade
<trixx> Tasca!!!
<claudio-tux> tb achei esse tuto
<claudio-tux> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/07/plymouth-manager-on-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<trixx> Pois é tem vários eu apenas transcrevi do meu modo
<claudio-tux> tranquilo, vou tentar o seu, caso nao funfe, tento o outro
<claudio-tux> so assim vc sabe se o seu funciona no 11.10
<trixx> Alias, com a experiência que tive aqui.
<trixx> Só testando..........
<claudio-tux> vou reiniciar pra testar
<claudio-tux> vou ja
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-24
<claudio-tux> funcionou + ou -
<claudio-tux> 50% do boot continou a tela roxa padrao do ubuntu
<trixx> Vixi....
<claudio-tux> somente no finalzinho aparecau o splash que escolhi
<claudio-tux> rapidinho
<trixx> Putz, cara, minha idéia agora
<trixx> a dica que tu tinha dado anteriormente de mudar a imagem da pasta
<trixx> Apague...
<trixx> a imagem....
<trixx> talvez seja isto.....
<claudio-tux> pq?
<trixx> talvez.........
<trixx> sei lá
<claudio-tux> é nao
<trixx> Não sei......
<trixx> Se não é porque ainda continua aparecendo a tal
<claudio-tux> claudio@claudio-laptop:~$ sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrdsudo: plymouth-set-default-theme: command not found
<trixx> ai, ai, ai
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<trixx> ops, vi erro
<trixx> $ sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd             sudo:
<trixx> porque repete o sudo????
<claudio-tux> digitei somente
<claudio-tux> sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd
<trixx> ha
<claudio-tux> to sequindo a dica que te mostrei
<trixx> OK...
<claudio-tux> vamos ver no que dá
<trixx> Pelo que entendi, é o camando: plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd
<trixx> sem ele não faz nada
<trixx> alias este: --rebuild-initrd
<claudio-tux> pior que nao encontra o comando
<claudio-tux> vou reiniciar
<claudio-tux> volto ja
<annakamilla> olá
<trixx> Reiniciar não é coisa e linus
<trixx> linux
<annakamilla> alguem tem uma epson c97 ??
<annakamilla> po
<annakamilla> a impressora epson c67 roda no ubuntu 10.04 ??
<trixx> Sair, saindo...
<trixx> Boa noite todos............
<claudio-tux> sem jeito
<claudio-tux> a infeliz da tela roxa ainda aparece
<claudio-tux> e o splash so aparece no final do boot
<annakamilla> claudio-tux, voce tem uma impressora epson c97 ??
<claudio-tux> nao
<vitorlobo> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/digital_news/noticias/maquinas_com_windows_8_nao_poderao_ter_linux_instalado_simultaneamente
<vitorlobo>  Máquinas com Windows 8 não poderão ter Linux instalado simultaneamente
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> desespero da M$
<Pskol> ate la ja vao dar um jeitinho nisso
<picolo> Boa noite
<picolo> Galeria um dia eu instalei uns icones em meu ubuntu, ma agora nao lembro nome, era free alguma coisa
<picolo> Alguem saber algo parecido?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: pra que alguem teria os 2?
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  a maioria que usa tem os 2..dualboot
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  poucos são linux user 100%
<Pskol> uhuh
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  a merda é...vender hardware com limitação de sistema... isso q é absurdo..mais uma tentativa de monopolio
<Pskol> vitorlobo, vc usa dual ainda?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: de onde tirou essa estimativa?
<picolo> vitoravelino, Eu sou 100%
<vitorlobo> Pskol, nunca usei
<vitorlobo> Pskol, estou generalizando
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: nao generalize o seu uso como maioria
<vitorlobo> uso linux 100%
<picolo> Alguem sabe o nome de um pacote de icones legal para ubuntu
<picolo> ?
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  da internet
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  me prove que é o contrario q irei me calar
<vitorlobo> :)
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: cade a fonte? e confiavel? a pesquisa foi feita com rigor?
<globe> http://www.chrisb.com.br/blog/9-pacotes-icones-ubuntu/
<picolo> eu usava um bem bacana, mas nao lembro onome
<picolo> nome
<picolo> aff
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow, n foi uma matéria em especifico mas sim estimativa baseada em contatos, redes sociais, jobs com linux, programadores amigos e conhecidos, enfim, linux user's ....
<globe> segue pacotes de incones  http://www.chrisb.com.br/blog/9-pacotes-icones-ubuntu/
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  8 em cada 10 usuarios línux ainda tem seu pé no windows para alguma coisa..mesmo q seja para abrir um programa por motivo de trabalho
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: windows com vm linux, ou linux com vm windows. dual-boot e antiquado, incomodo, impratico e bizarro
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: isso nao significa ter dual-boot
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  concordo mas minha critica aqui não é focada nisso
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: se nao tem pesquisa seria, seu argumento de maioria e invalido :-)
<vitorlobo> e sim ...no fato dos fabricantes de pc's desktop, moveis etc...  aceitarem esse novo termo/tecnologia imposta pela microsoft
<vitorlobo> que limita a certos hardwares o uso somente e tão somente do sistema operacional windows
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: pouco me importam os termos de uso da microsoft, eu nao uso
<picolo> O paco te icones e o faeza
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: quem compra que reclame. eu nao tenho mais licencas windows, nem sequer hardware disponivel pra rodar windows
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  não concordo com teu ponto de vista. Não é pq não tem pesquisa que o argumento é inválido. Até porque, pesquisa por pesquisa a empresa  a gente nunca sabe quando é séria ou não ou como é realizada de fato...basear-se em rede sociais e contatos que você tem, é uma base bacana.....
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: concorde ou nao, sao as regras :-)  existe metodologia pra se determinar amostras populacionais e diferenciacoes
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  sabe aqueles pc's , notebooks q vem com o windows q o usuário final geralmente compra? eles tem a liberdade de tirar o windows e por o linux ... e não mais terão com essa nova tecnologia
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: estatistica e uma ciencia exata
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: meu celular veio com linux e bloqueado pelo fabricante, eu nao posso trocar o kernel por um que nao seja assinado pelo fabricante. o problema e o mesmo
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  levando em conta que provavelmente você não seja usuário final , isso não é considerado um problema.. ou é?
<UdontKnow> como nao?
<UdontKnow> eu nao posso colocar um kernel linux que eu compilei, ou outro sistema operacional
<UdontKnow> isso e o mesmo tipo de problema que voce ta falando
<UdontKnow> nao e pq e linux que o problema e menor
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  quando me refiro que você provavelmente não seja usuário final, quero dizer que provavelmente você tenha algum conhecimento de tecnologia/informática para saber o que está comprando e as caracteristicas, limitações , vantagens e desvantagens antes da compra
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  por isso fiz a pergunta q provavelmente não seja um problema para voce
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: soube dessa limitacao antes da compra, mas diversos amigos nao tiveram a mesma sorte. no meu caso, foi falta de opcao mesmo
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow, levando em conta que a maioria dos consumidores são usuários finais " que fazem operações básicas como acesso a internet, escrever textos, impressão, scanner," etc..... aí sim a perspectiva é outra
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  para mim particularmente nao seria tanto problema ja que eu jamais iria comprar um hardware com essa limitação que substitui a bios por algo limitado como o que a microsoft esta propondo
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: pessoas que nao vao ficar trocando sistema de seus equipamentos. nao e o foco deles
<picolo> Alguem ai esta usando o ubuntu 11.10?
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  foi numa dessas  que virei linux user...eu e muita gente
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  pq pude  trocar  o sistema
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: quem quer trocar o sistema nao se sujeita a essas regras.
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  e o usuário que desconhece estas? e que é windows user e que um dia queira testar o linux pela vantagens que acaba de descobrir do uso do sistema? vai ter q comprar outro aparelho para usar o linux?
<vitorlobo> vc ta entendendo onde quero chegar?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: e o que voce quer fazer?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: se eles estao fazendo isso, e pq o mercado compra
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  protestar é um indicio de não aceitação dessas terminologias, tecnologicas de monopolio
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: mas acho que vc esta exagerando ou nao entendeu direito
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  quando não concordo com algo, eu critico, eu protesto, reclamo, como estou fazendo agora
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: venda casada e crime, eles nao podem vender algo que so funciona com windows 8
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: a nao ser que a lei mude, isso ai e so boato
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  mas é o que estão propondo fazer
<shallwe> opa discussão pra eu ler, vamos la :D
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: lei, venda casada, nao vao mudar isso so por causa do windows
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: vc provavelmente se confundiu em algum detalhe
<Pskol> vitorlobo, acho q isso dai vale pra tablet so..
<shallwe> windows 8 nao vai fazer dualboot? não sei de onde, com certeza terá algum bootloader pra isso
<Pskol> so meter o grub
<shallwe> pois quem faz a escolha não é o windows no inicio e sim o grub :D
<Pskol> se for o caso
<shallwe> claro :R
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> gente doida essa falando que não terá dual boot o.O só pra assustar o pessoal que usa os 2 sistemas
<shallwe> picolo, eu uso ubuntu 11.10
<picolo> cara, eu nao achei onde faço para instalar os icones
<shallwe> que icones?
<shallwe> a sim, não tem mais :D
<shallwe> agora só achei pra mudar de tema entre 4 temas, o padrão preto, esse que estou usando que achei magnifico que é meio cinza e outros de alto contraste
<shallwe> eu queria diminuir os dpis mas tb nao achei
<picolo> Então, eu estava usando os icones faeza, agora nao conseguir mudar
<shallwe> pois é, vamos ver como ficara no final do lançamento
<shallwe> ubuntu tem horas que melhora, mas tem horas que parte para um lado meio retrátil :P que não se pode mais fazer aquela customização de antes
<shallwe> eu to quase é instalando o kubuntu :P mas vou esperar sair o 11.10 primeiro
<shallwe> o kde é bem mais limpo e da mais tela do que o gnome
<shallwe> o gtk é um horror no tamanho, parece sistema feito pra quem enxerga pouco :P
<shallwe> tudo gigante
<picolo> kkkk
<picolo> o meu ta legal aqui
<shallwe> :P
<picolo> eu so queria mesmo era o faezan
<shallwe> então abre o inkscape
<shallwe> e escolhe a pripriedade de contorno
<shallwe> wtffff meia tela com a propriedade hahaha
<shallwe> ridiculo
<picolo> NO site oficial dos icones tem uma instrução de instalaçào
<shallwe> de qual?
<picolo> http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faience-icon-theme-255099649
<shallwe> no ubuntu 11.10?
<picolo> no artista que fez os  icones
<shallwe> ta mas pra ubuntu 11.10?
<picolo> exato
<picolo> icones no estilo gnome 3
<vitorlobo> shallwe, o ubuntu usa gtk em quase tudo
<vitorlobo> hehe
<shallwe> vitoravelino, sim gnome :D
<shallwe> mas pro sistema até que vai
<shallwe> pior é os aplicativos em gtk nao da pra aguentar
<shallwe> um botao é gigante :O
<shallwe> um combobox então, pelo amor de deus
<shallwe> no ubuntu 11.04 eu conseguia diminuir isso nos dpis mas no 11.10 nao achei mais
<shallwe> como diminuir os dpis
<shallwe> eu peguei o source do inkscape e tentei alterar as janelas mas nao tem como é tudo gtk :(
<Raff> pessoal aconteceu um problema aqui quando fui instalar o kernel omnislash, alguem pode me ajudar, aparece o seguinte http://pastebin.com/Ku9zz3JR
<Raff> aparece isso ai durante a instalacao, mas ai ele continua e faz update do grub tudo, mas quando vou iniciar no kernel omnislash da kernel panic
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  nao, o ubuntu mesmo... o gnome usa tbm mas o ubuntu usa também
<vitorlobo> shallwe, a central de programas ubuntu por exemplo, é gtk todo
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> pygtk
<vitorlobo> shallwe, ah...é so mecher na configuração das libs do gtk e meter um resize q tu modifica
<vitorlobo> pega a documentação
<vitorlobo> xD
<shallwe> mexer e depois compilar as libs é isso?
<picolo> Alguem ai usa placa de video da intel?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, boa noite.
<picolo> peregrinator_six, grande peregrunator
<picolo> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> picolo, pergunta pro filho do Goku mano... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkk
<picolo> Pior que meu sobre nome é Picolo mesmo
<picolo> cara, o 11.10 quando clico na tecla super, ele meio que laga
<vitorlobo> shallwe,  não... importar as libs e mudar o tamanho...usar os comandos de importação de modulo e modificar
<vitorlobo> shallwe, mas no caso pygtk ta usando gtk c++ ?
<peregrinator_six> grande Um_cara_Qualquer :D
<Um_cara_Qualquer> x)
<picolo> Queria atualizar os driver da minha placa intel
<picolo> mas nao sei como
<al4nc4ds> http://i51.tinypic.com/s33vjk.png
<mazoni_> Booom dia para todos!!
<liuxman> alguem tem interesse em LPI
<liuxman> alguém esta estudando pro Lpi
<Mano_Chao> liuxman, tenho um material bom aqui...
<Mano_Chao> acho que no inicio do ano que vem vou tentar a prova
<liuxman> qual é?
<Mano_Chao> encontrei na net... 400 megas em video aulas bem explicadas... guia foca linux... e o site da lpi tb tem bastante material bom
<liuxman> tem a url ou o ftp
<Mano_Chao> liuxman, peguei o link no doode... um cara de lah passou... dexa eu ver se encontro pra vc
<Mano_Chao> perae
<liuxman> blz
<Mano_Chao> cara... vc curte redes sociais???
<liuxman> da uma olhada no meu http://suporteluis.no-ip.org
<liuxman> nao uso muito
<Rafaelzinhu> eu curto, quem curte?
<Mano_Chao> mas entao... tem uma nova rede social ae... doode.com.br... rede linux, feita em linux, pra linux... soh assuntos linux...
<Mano_Chao> muita troca de material
<Rafaelzinhu> rapaz
<Mano_Chao> sorteio de cursos online
<Rafaelzinhu> tem uma rede social nova em irc
<Mano_Chao> ateh curso online tem uns caras ministrando lah
<Mano_Chao> irc???
<Rafaelzinhu> sim
<Rafaelzinhu> http://www.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> tão até patrocinando um projeto em python
<Rafaelzinhu> http://pythonic.vircio.org
<liuxman> bacana o site da vircio
<Rafaelzinhu> também gostei
<Rafaelzinhu> fazia tempo que eu não via algo assim
<Mano_Chao> liuxman, entra ae em www.lpic.com.br
<liuxman> outro dia estava eu me incomodando com o zone minder
<liuxman> ja olhou o meu apache ?
<liuxman> http://suporteluis.no-ip.org
<Mano_Chao> foi esse curso que baixei
<Mano_Chao> hauhahaua
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> baita
<Mano_Chao> muito bom material
<liuxman> tu sabe como esta o mercado pra quem consegue o lp1
<Mano_Chao> nao... to por fora
<Mano_Chao> to mais interessado no conhecimento do que no mercado
<liuxman> claro
<liuxman> mas o cara tem que ter reconhecimento kkk
<liuxman> $$$
<Mano_Chao> tenho uma alma anticapitalista... hehehe, penso em $$$ depois de tudo... $$$ sempre fica pro final
<Mano_Chao> (:
<liuxman> cada um cada um kkkk
<Mano_Chao> issae  (:
<wellington_> eu penso na grana tb
<liuxman> sem dinheiro nois num vevi
<Mano_Chao> vevi sim... sem dinheiro a gente nao tem luxo
<Mano_Chao> mas tem vida
<Mano_Chao> (:
<liuxman> sem comentarios kkk
<wellington_> sem dinheiro a gente vira hippie
<wellington_> ae pessoal alguem sabe como instala o monodevelop 2.8 no ubuntu?
<wellington_> eu fui no site mais o beta do 2.8 só tem pra mac por enquanto
<liuxman> nao sei nem pra que serve kkk
<liuxman> mas nao tem a versao 2.6
<liuxman> tem varios tutos para instalar
<wellington_> pessoal
<wellington_> alguem sabe se é possível eu instalar numa maquina virtual um windows 7 64bits?
<wellington_> sendo que meu computador é um core 2 duo ubuntu 32 bits?
<mazoni_> aff
<mazoni_> alguem sabe se é possível eu instalar numa maquina virtual um windows 7 64bits? sendo que meu computador é um core 2 duo ubuntu 32 bits?
<mazoni_> alguem sabe?
<mazoni_> preciso testar um programa aqui
<shallwe> mazoni_, encima do ubuntu?
<shallwe> windows 64bits encima pelo digamos virtual box usando no ubuntu 32bits?
<Roud-rik> bom dia povo
<mazoni_> isso msm
<mazoni_> shallwe
<mazoni_> vc entendeu o que eu estou querendo
<mazoni_> rodar windows 7 64bits no virtual box usando ubuntu 32 bits
<mazoni_> só pra eu fazer um teste
<Roud-rik> mazoni_: eu rodo ele assim
<mazoni_> nossa que boa noticia
<mazoni_> =]
<mazoni_> então funciona certo?
<mazoni_> que bom, eh pq eu preciso testar o autocad 2007 64bits que eu baixei para instalar no trabalho
<mazoni_> mas queria testar antes de leva-lo para o trabalho pra ter certeza que vai funcionar
<mazoni_> pq eu tentei instalar um autocad 32bits no computador 64bits e nao deu certo
<Roud-rik> mazoni_: é tranquilo demais
<Roud-rik> mazoni_: ao configurar o virtualbox vc coloca windows 7 64 bits
<Roud-rik> só isso
<Roud-rik> rs
<mazoni_> rsrs
<mazoni_> aqui no meu virtualbox nao tem a opção de 64bits
<mazoni_> sera que tenho que instalar outra versão?
<shallwe> claro que nao vc esta usando sistema 32bit como tera opção de 64? o.O
<Roud-rik> não
<ryzoed> olá
<ryzoed> ubuntuteiros
<ryzoed> algum de vocês poderia me ajudar
<ryzoed> aqui
<ryzoed> ????
<Roud-rik> shallwe: eu uso assim meu caro
<Roud-rik> mazoni_: sabe onde vc define o sistema operacional a ser instalado?
<mazoni_> eu clico em novo
<mazoni_> ai aparece aparece o nome e o tipo do sistema operacional que eu quero instalar
<mazoni_> na opção dos tipos de SO
<mazoni_> aparecem todos da familia windows
<mazoni_> mas nao descreve que é 64bits
<ryzoed> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ryzoed> ?//?
<Doomtron> ryzoed: fala a duvida, se alguem souber te ajuda
<Doomtron> ou não
<ryzoed> aff
<ryzoed> valeu
<ryzoed> ja estava quase saindo
<ryzoed> beleza
<peregrinator_six> !pergunta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<ryzoed> não estou conseguindo gravar dvds
<ryzoed> em nenhum programa
<ryzoed> usei o brasero, k3b, e até no windows mas usando o ashampoo mas sempre comçe a gravar e no meio da gravação da erro
<mazoni_> Roud_rik como vc instalaria o windows 7 64bits no virtualbox de 32bits?
<ryzoed> peregrinator_six: tem como me ajudar
<Doomtron> ryzoed: se nem no windows e nem no ubuntu funciona, pode ser problema com o hardware
<ryzoed> mas estava funcionando beleza
<peregrinator_six> ryzoed, tem certeza que seu driver está funcionando sem defeito...?!
<ryzoed> desde o dia que eu usei o acetoneiso pra montar um dvd
<ryzoed> e quando fui abri-lo ele pedia permissão
<mazoni_> ou problema com a midia que ele está tentando gravar
<ryzoed> mas nem como root ele grava
<mazoni_> eh problema fisico
<mazoni_> quase certeza
<ryzoed> já usei várias mídias
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, como é possivel o virtualbox emular um sistema de 64 bits estado instalado em um pc de arquitetura 32 bits...?!
<mazoni_> então
<mazoni_> queria saber se isso é possivel
<mazoni_> o Roud-rik disse que é
<ryzoed> mazoni: mas nem consigo montar e ver um filme utilizando o acetoneiso
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_,  bem eu tenho um sistema de 64 bits aqui e emulo as duas arquiteturas, mas o contrario pela logica acredito que não...
<mazoni_> tb acho que não da =/
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, o virtualbox faz leitura do hardwre que vai usar, então...
<mazoni_> eu tenho um core 2 duo e4700 2.6GHZ 2gb de ram
<mazoni_> sera que vale a pena instalar um SO de 64 bits?
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho o athlon 240 aqui com 4 gigas de memoria e pra mim vale muito!
<peregrinator_six> eu uso no maximo 1.5 gigas quando to com muita coisa aberta! :P
<peregrinator_six> pra mim é muito satisfatorio, nunca mais uso sistema de 32 bits
<mazoni_> é que eu tenho apenas 4gb de ram
<mazoni_> eu pensava que nao era recomendado instalar SO de 64 bits quando se tem apenas 2gb de ram
<mazoni_> ops
<mazoni_> tenho apenas 2gb de ram
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, e por que não...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<mazoni_> haha
<mazoni_> acho que vou instalar o windows 7 64bits na minha maquina msm
<mazoni_> ai eu testo o programa que baixei
<peregrinator_six> se eu tive-se eu usaria tranquilo, como lhe disse, no pico de meu uso gasto 1.5 gigas, se tive-se com 2 gigas iria sobrar memoria ainda...
<mazoni_> meu core 2 duo suporte 64bits?
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> e CPU nem se fala, ai que sobra mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs
<mazoni_> hehe
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, cara..
<mazoni_> vou ficar ausente um momento
<mazoni_> fla ai
<peregrinator_six> windows gasta bem mais, tenha isso em mente..
<peregrinator_six> to falando de minha experiencia com gnu/linux ubuntu...
<mazoni_> eu vou instalar o windows 7 64bits e ubuntu 64bits tb
<mazoni_> eu tenho em mente colocar mais memoria no computador
<debora> ola td bem pessoal
<shallwe> lol nao entendo pq o pessoal ainda continua no pensamento do museu
<shallwe> pq usar um sistema 32bit se tem o de 64? o.O
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, minha placa guenta até 8 gigas de memo, mas, nem penso em por isso, 4 pra GNU/Linux já é um exagero tremendo... :p
<debora> desculpe é a primeira vez
<shallwe> é como vc querer andar ainda de fusca nos dias atuais :D
<shallwe> vc até anda, mas vai gastar muito mais gasolina e consertos
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, eu quero andar de fusca! ^^
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> debora, boa tarde, diz ai, o que deseja...?!
<debora> tenho uma camera digital casio e não consigo colocar o software de fotos do cd pra funcionar tem alguma saida
<shallwe> :D entao compre pelo menos o novo :D
<peregrinator_six> xii to por fora..
<peregrinator_six> mas ela não é reconhecida não...?!
<debora> e imṕressora da hp tbm não consigo instalar e pior hp não da suporte pro linux
<debora> linux não ubuntu
 * ZNC see GOOD
<ZNC> hp for linux not support? lol
<mazoni_> no ubuntu impressoras HP são instaladas automaticamente
<ZNC> debora> e imṕressora da hp tbm não consigo instalar e pior hp não da suporte pro linux
<mazoni_> peregrinator estou baixando windows 7 64bits pra instalar no meu computador
<ZNC> lol
<peregrinator_six> mazoni_, se é pra baixar baixa logo o novo... :P
<ZNC> lol
<mazoni_> o windows 8?
<mazoni_> eu ja baixei mais por enquanto ele é só pra testes ta como developer preview ainda
<mazoni_> pessoal
<mazoni_> existe algum programa similar ao cpu-z para linux
<mazoni_> ou o everest
<ZNC> kinfo
<shallwe> ZNC, e pra gnome tem?
<shallwe> sem precisar instalar as libs kde
<mazoni_> tp eu quero saber o modelo da minha placa mãe sem abrir o computador
<ZNC> instale as libs do kde use o kinfo e remova as lib do kde
<shallwe> ZNC, lol eu nem sabia que dava pra fazer isso :P
<ZNC> quando ligar o pc e definido na tela sua placa mae
<shallwe> a sim, entendi
<shallwe> ai quando quiser usar instala de novo hahaha
<ZNC> para gnome deve existir
<ZNC> ja testou o lshw?
<mazoni_> qdo eu inicio o computador aparece o logo da HP nem entra no post
<ZNC> pq vc nao desativou no bios
<ZNC> show logo in start
<mazoni_> nem sabia que existia essa opção na bios
<mazoni_> vou procurar então
<mazoni_> deve ter algum botão que faz aparecer o post do computador
<ZNC> ESC
<ZNC> shallwe, roda o lshw | grep product
<shallwe> ZNC, boa :D vlw
<shallwe> lol pq diabos tenho update da HP se nem impressora hp tenho instalado o.O
<ZNC> pq seu sistema tem um gerenciador de pacotes nao inteligente
<shallwe> tenho ubuntu padrão
<ZNC> foi oque eu disse :-D
<shallwe> é o 11.10 mas tenho como padrão estranho isso
<shallwe> o.O
<ZNC> Este é eficiente [core/pacman 3.5.4-4 (base) [instalado] A library-based package manager with dependency support]
<ZNC> java 7 for linux quando?
<picolo> Como eu oculto o icone da bateria na barra?
<ZNC> ja experimentou clicar nele e procurar algo como (Excluir), caso seu ambiente nao tenha instale lxde
<picolo> lxde?
<ZNC> Maninho, povo burro nao sabe procurar nada no google
<White_Hawk> Oi!
 * peregrinator_six [...] T.O.S.O.D....
<shallwe> lol
<Roud-rik> l 2
<Maninho> ZNC; toma modos guria não trate as pessoas assim elas não tem culpa
<picolo> Alguem sabe um repositorio para driver de video intel?
<Maninho> ZNC, é concordo contigo
<Maninho> hehehe
<Maninho> picolo, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/graphic-video-drivers-ubuntu-repository.html
<Maninho> é algo inutil
<picolo> Show de bola. Vou verificar
<Maninho> se drivers padrão não prestam, troca a placa grafica
<Maninho> ou troca o OS que na maioria das vez funciona
<picolo> OS = Sistema operacional?
<Maninho> não para ser sistema operacional tem que ser SO
<picolo> Tipo esta show, o driver ta legal, mas quando eu clico super para buscar algum programa, ele meio que laga
<Maninho> OS = Operation System
<picolo> ubuntu 11.10
<Maninho> unity esta com problemas ainda prefira lxde ou gnome-classical
<Maninho> ou caso seu pc seja robusto use kde
<picolo> Então, usei kde ja, mas nao curto o visual. Gosto da simplicidade
<picolo> Acho que vou de gnome classico
<Maninho> o kde é ppersonalizável
<picolo> Sm Sim
<annakamilla> olá
<shallwe> olá
<Newunity> alguem aqui sabe configurar um modem router adsl2 ?
<Newunity> estou tentando a 2 dias e nao consigo =/
<RenatoSilva> de todos os detalhes e ve se alguem responde
<RenatoSilva> leveri 1 dia pra configurar o meu
<RenatoSilva> levei
<shallwe> adsl2?
<Newunity> linksys WAG160N ADSL2+ Modem, quero configurar ele pelo IP, nem tutorial eu to achando
<shallwe> eu uso isso gvt
<shallwe> a gvt configurou pra mim é tudo dentro do modem, nao tem que fazer nada no pc
<shallwe> vc nao conecta Newunity ?
<shallwe> nao navega?
<Newunity> nao =/
<shallwe> ué então liga pra sua operadora telefonica e pede a config
<Newunity> eu acho ele na rede mas nao conecta
<shallwe> eles te ajudam por telefone
<shallwe> mas não existe config no pc pra conectar é direto no modem
<shallwe> é só conectar ele e sair navegando, é config no seu modem, não no pc
<shallwe> qual operadora?
<Newunity> OI
<shallwe> e sua cidade?
<Newunity> balneario camboriu
<Newunity> tipo o modem que veio da operadora funciona
<Newunity> mas quero instalar esse linksys que é modem e wireless
<shallwe> aaa bom
<shallwe> ai vc tem que ligar pra operadora
<shallwe> não é com o forum aqui do ubuntu :P
<Newunity> uhumm vou tentar ligar la denovo
<Newunity> so entrei pra ver se alguem sabia
<Newunity> =)
<shallwe> claro
<Newunity> nao custa tentar ne
<Newunity> bjus vou ligar la
<shallwe> tenta la, vê se é modem homologado
<RenatoSilva> homologado??????
<RenatoSilva> vc quer dizer suportado ne
<shallwe> RenatoSilva, sim, aquelas bobagens insuportáveis das operadores ladras
<RenatoSilva> ele/ela deve ter o mesmo problema que o meu era, talvez
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: nao eh bobagem
<shallwe> falar nisso, ainda existe autenticação ou ja foi tirado?
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: ou vc ia querer configurar e dar suporte a qualquer porcaria de modem que aparece no mercado
<shallwe> RenatoSilva, se funcionar pq nao? :D
<shallwe> mundo é livre, a escolha é sua
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: ou se um cliente ligasse e dissesse: sou fodasso criei meu proprio modem, configura essa merde ae
<shallwe> agora se vai funcionar ou não ai o problema é de quem comprou hahaha
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: se funcionar???? parse error desculpa
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: vc == empresa
<shallwe> a operadora diria que não da suporte
<shallwe> simples
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: pescou???
<RenatoSilva> shallwe: exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaato
<shallwe> ai ta o não homologado
<RenatoSilva> nao da suporte
<RenatoSilva> em outras palavras, os modems "homologados"
<shallwe> sim, mas foi o que eu disse só que chamo de não homologado o.O
<shallwe> sim :D
<RenatoSilva> existe autenticacao???
<shallwe> acho que não né
<shallwe> ja não teve uma lei que tirou isso?
<RenatoSilva> nao tenho ideia do q vc ta falando
<shallwe> ter que contratar um provedor de internet pra autenticar o sinal
<RenatoSilva> pera pera
<RenatoSilva> uma coisa eh uma coisa, outra coisa eh outra coisa
<shallwe> lembra dos modem discados?
<shallwe> a mesma coisa
<shallwe> username e senha pra entrar na internet
<shallwe> mas isso não vejo faz anos
<RenatoSilva> isso no terra, uol, etc
<RenatoSilva> ai vieram os provedores gratuitos, bol, ig, se nao me engano, etc
<shallwe> pra adsl
<shallwe> ?
<RenatoSilva> e os adsl sem conteudo anexado
<shallwe> acho que não estamos fazendo a mesma coisa
<shallwe> é pq nao deve mais ter
<RenatoSilva> os sites de conteudo que eram provedores fisicos (discados) perderam o sentido
<RenatoSilva> viraram apenas provedores de conteudo sem fonte de dinheiro
<RenatoSilva> ai eles fizeram essa mutreta com os provedores de banda larga de exigir um "provedor de conteudo" anexado, algo asssim
<RenatoSilva> nao nao, eles conseguiram isso na justiça acho!
<RenatoSilva> tipo, somos pobres coitadinhos eles nao precisam mais de nos, nos faça "justiça"
<RenatoSilva> ai quando vc contratava a oi tinha que contratar tambem um provedor de conteudo, nao sei se isso foi derrubado
<RenatoSilva> acho que a gvt nao tem essa pallhaçada nem a net
<RenatoSilva> aka foi derrubado na justiça sei la
<RenatoSilva> mas a oi tem, talvez por conveniencia, parceria com uol/terra etc, mas eles oferecem os gratuitos tbm, como o da propria oi
<RenatoSilva> qdo instalei o velox aqui a merda do uol ligava todo dia oferecendo o plano!!!
<RenatoSilva> devo ter falado um monte de merd mas eh mais ou menos isso
<RenatoSilva> a autenticacao entra pra trazer algum MINIMO de LOGICA pra coisa, pois essa decisao da justiça de proteger os coitadinhos provedores de conteudo era *absurda*
<RenatoSilva> entao, o usuario e senha voce pegava do provedor de conteudo, mas isso era perfeitamente possivel de ser pego do proprio provedor adsl, nao tinha limitacao tecnologica
<RenatoSilva> mas pq nao era assim? por causa da nhaca que conseguiram na justiça
<RenatoSilva> algo por ai mai broda
<Doomtron> da um artigo hein
<RenatoSilva> se eu lembrasse direito, deve ter artigo disso
<Doomtron> hehe
<RenatoSilva> o que falei aqui tem q ser verificado, pq minha cabeça nao ta mto boa
<RenatoSilva> mas eh mais ou menos isso
<hapy> boa noite, alguem tem pode me recomendar um cabo conversor usb para serial que funcione no linux e no win7?
<Maninho> qualquer adaptador funciona
<hapy> Maninho, mas por exemplo: vou conectar no roteador, uso o cabo usb para serial e depois um cabo rolover(serial - rj45), o putty vai detectar?
<Maninho> que pergunta sinistra, nem digo nada
<RenatoSilva> uhauhauah
<RenatoSilva> a conexao do teu roteador via usb com o seu pc serve pra que??
 * Maninho que v......o
<RenatoSilva> ah eu nao entendi
<Maninho> nao importa para que ele ira usar a conexao, dispositivo detectou como com ja erra vai rodar deus e o mundo
 * Maninho TPM mode on
<RenatoSilva> pc usb => adaptador para /serial/r
<RenatoSilva> oops
<RenatoSilva> hapy: pc usb => adaptador para serial => adaptador para rede => roteador?
<RenatoSilva> Maninho: TPM?
<RenatoSilva> v..........o?
<hapy> RenatoSilva, na porta console dele
<RenatoSilva> HUUH?
<RenatoSilva> hapy: pc usb => adaptador para serial => adaptador para rede => roteador?
<RenatoSilva> sim ou nao
<hapy> vou jantar, volto daki a pouco
<RenatoSilva> :P
<RenatoSilva> Maninho: o loco eh o que raios ele quer fazer
<Maninho> hauahuahuahuahuhuahauhua
<Maninho> lol
<hapy> RenatoSilva, isso, uso o adaptador usb > serial macho>serial femea>rj45 que conecta na console
<RenatoSilva> Maninho: po, e um *cabo* funciona em qualquer lugar ne heheh
<Maninho> bom com a pratica com pessoas, ele so quer um adaptador que funcione no linux hehehe de resto ele se vira =D
<RenatoSilva> hapy: ou seja, eh a mesma coisa que um adaptador usb => rj45
<Maninho> RenatoSilva, hauahuahauhu
<RenatoSilva> hapy: pra que raios serve uma aberração dessas?
<RenatoSilva> eu nunca vi
<Maninho> vou cumer umas paradas bacanas folow
<django> boa noite!
<idub> windows 8 copiou o ubuntu
<django> Sempre copiaram...
<RenatoSilva> idub: conta tudo pra sua mae
<RenatoSilva> django: do python? eh manero? ja usou rails?
<RenatoSilva> unity eh uma porcaria
<idub> RenatoSilva me abstenho
<RenatoSilva> meu headphone nao funciona no front panel no natty, mas no windows funciona
<RenatoSilva> segredinho: alguem do #UbuntuPowerUsers me contou que todos os releases nao-LTS sao verdadeiros BETAS
<RenatoSilva> #ubuntu-power-users
<RenatoSilva> ate onde eu sei o ubuntu eh q copia o windows
<RenatoSilva> o que eh aquele searcher do unity mais que uma versao churrasco na laje do novo iniciar > "executar" do win7?
<django> ai, ai, ai
<RenatoSilva> "executar" por que nao eh mais executar
<RenatoSilva> eu uso os 2 e tem coisas que gosto e desgosto nos 2
<RenatoSilva> unity fede, FATO
<hapy> RenatoSilva, sim sim, porém oque necessito é que o sistema reconheca. Ele serve para aceesar os routeadores, switchs
<RenatoSilva> hapy: cara pq vc nao usa um cabo de rede?
<RenatoSilva> hapy: sua placa de rede eh USB? eu NUNCA vi isso!
<hapy> nao nao, minha placa é direto
<RenatoSilva> hapy: um computador se conecta com roteadores, switches e outros bichinhos fofinhos por um trocinho chamado *cabo de rede*
<RenatoSilva> hapy: pq vc nao usa um cabo de rede rapa
<RenatoSilva> fui
<licensed> tem com oeu usar 2 placas de som simultaneas (uma usb), e direcionar cada som diferente pra placas distintas?
<hapy> licensed, eu ja vi um amigo fazer isso, em um player usava uma saida, ja no outro usava outra saida. Porem nao sei como ele fez
<licensed> pelo menos ja sei q da pra fazer hehehe valeu
<licensed> comprei uma plaquinha usb to esperando chegar
<licensed> so queria adiantar os conhecimentos
<hapy> ^^
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-25
<claudio-tux> boa
<Galvao_Acer> boa noite
<hapy> opa
<claudio-tux> boa
<Galvao_Acer> claudio-tux, tm uma amiga com um problema no ubuntu 10.04
<Galvao_Acer> ela conectava na internet via rede com fio
<Galvao_Acer> mais depois de uma queda de energia o ubuntu nao reconhece mais a rede
<math_> Aqui caiu também...
<claudio-tux> hum
<math_> Galvão, você mora aonde ?
<Galvao_Acer> salvador
<math_> Mas acabou de cair agora ?
<Galvao_Acer> nao, foi essa semana
<Galvao_Acer> ela agora ta usando o windows
<Galvao_Acer> to fando com ela pelo msn
<claudio-tux> estranho
<claudio-tux> manda ela dar um..
<Galvao_Acer> conecta plo windows e nao pelo o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> ifconfig -a
<claudio-tux> ver se aparece wlan0
<claudio-tux> alguma coisa assim
<math_> Alguém tá usando o Ubuntu Dual Boot com o WIn7 ?
<Galvao_Acer> tenho que anotat  passar pq se sair do windows nao cpncta
<Galvao_Acer> essa minha amiga ta usando dual com wind 7
<claudio-tux> manda ela entrar na net com cabo usando o ubuntu
<hapy> math_, eu
<claudio-tux> e entrar aqui no chat
<math_> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu aqui em Dual Boot, assim eu fico com o Ubuntu só para mim e meus pais com o Win7...
<Galvao_Acer> nao conecta
<claudio-tux> fica mais facil de ajuda-la
<Galvao_Acer> o problema ta ai, ela nao conecta com ubuntu
<claudio-tux> manda ela da um ifconfig eth0 up
<claudio-tux> e ver se conecta
<Galvao_Acer> como esta escrito ai no terminal
<claudio-tux> sim
<claudio-tux> ifconfig eth0 up
<claudio-tux> usando o cabo de rede
<Galvao_Acer> ok
<Galvao_Acer> vou passar isso pra ela
<claudio-tux> ok
<math_> Alguém usou esse Driver de Áudio do Open Sound ?
<Galvao_Acer> obrigado claudio
<math_> Comigo só ele funcionou ...
<claudio-tux> por nada
<claudio-tux> quem aqui ta usando o 11.10?
<math_> Eu tô usando o 11.04 porque pelo que em parece é a versão mais atual estável...
<claudio-tux> isso
<vitorlobo> ZNC,  una :P
<siouX_> galera estou fazendo um dhcp server, e da erro de netmask. minha subnet é 172.16.1.0 netmask 255.255.0.0. se coloco 255.255.255.0 funciona normal, senão informa erro de netmask
<math_> Alguém que instalou no DualBoot, pode me responder a uma pergunta: Eu baixo um filme de 4 GB no Ubuntu, a pasta do Ubuntu no Win7 está 17 GB, ela vai automaticamente para 21 GB ou tenho que aumentar o limite manualmente ?
<claudio-tux> cola no www.pastebin.com todo o seu arquivo dhcpd.comf
<claudio-tux> conf
<claudio-tux> e cola aqui
<FernandoBasso> Alguém sabe como fazer o writer pular (não mostrar) a numeração em uma página no meio do texto?
<math_> ???
<siouX_> claudio-tux, http://pastebin.com/PiHqAVCL
<Ernandes> .
<claudio-tux> faz assim
<claudio-tux> http://pastebin.com/czrPiSw6
<claudio-tux> siouX_: copia o meu
<claudio-tux> e altera so essas linha
<claudio-tux> vou postar no privado
<mazoni_> voltei=]
<Ernandes> whos?
<Ernandes> tosco
<picolo> Boa noite
<hapy> alguem conhece um aplicativo como uma agenda?
<Giverny> hapy agenda telefônica?
<Giverny> hapy dá uma olhada no evolution
<Giverny> hapy tem também o gnomepilot
<hapy> Giverny, tbm, mas estou mais a procura de uma agenda de anotacoes, tarefas, afazeres
<Giverny> hapy precisa ser off-line?
<Giverny> porque tem o google agenda...
<hapy> indiferente,
<Giverny> https://www.google.com/calendar?hl=pt-BR&tab=wc
<hapy> eu tinha dado uma pesquisada, tbm estou achando q é a melhor opcao
<Giverny> é google né.
<hapy> aham
<hapy> os caras sao foda. Partiram de aplicativos para SO, enquanto a microsoft fez o processo inverso e ta comecando a se quebrar
<platao> galera acabei de fazer um post no forun ubuntu br sobre emuladores quem quiser ver aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=87662.msg482600#msg482600
<hapy> acredito q qndo chegar o windows 8 o ubuntu vai crescer mais, pois vai ser bem diferente a GUI
<hapy> platao, brigadao amigo, parabens pelo post
<Giverny> hapy http://paste.ubuntu.com/696474/
<peregrinator_six> hapy, vai dormir garoto, falar pra seu pai em... :P
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<platao> hahaahaha
<hapy> fuuuuuuu
<hapy> peregrinator_six, vai passa antivirus no projetor multimidia
<hapy> ueahueah
<hapy> essa um estagiario caiu essa semana
<platao> ;()
<RckRio> esse hapy ai......
<RckRio> é meio loco
<andretyn> olah, o/
<GuilhermeCunha> opa
<platao> iaio
<RckRio> é meio loco
<RckRio> esse hapy ai......
<picolo> Boa noite a todos que estão sem sono
<picolo> rss
<platao> iai
<platao> iaio
<andretyn> picolo, o/
<picolo> andretyn, \0/
<FranciscoFavaro> Boa Noite...
<FranciscoFavaro> Precisando daquela velha ajuda da comunidade..
<GuilhermeCunha> noite
<FranciscoFavaro> Não consigo acessara a internet, quando me conecto no roteador...
<andretyn> Boa, FranciscoFavaro
<FranciscoFavaro> Consigo me conectar normalmene ao Roteador, mas não consigo me conectar com a internet...
<FranciscoFavaro> Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<GuilhermeCunha> francisco, dns
<FranciscoFavaro> ?
<GuilhermeCunha> ta com dns?
<FranciscoFavaro> Sim.
<FranciscoFavaro> O Estranho é que a conexão no meu outro PC, com Windows, funciona direitinho, mas no ubuntu, deu isso..
<GuilhermeCunha> hmm
<FranciscoFavaro> Estranho0...
<GuilhermeCunha> ip fixo?
<FranciscoFavaro> Não, DHCP
<FranciscoFavaro> ??
<FranciscoFavaro> Ninguém, que me possa dar uma luz ?
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, pega o numero de ip, de dns e coloca manualmente lah, dhcp pode dar errado!
<FranciscoFavaro> Hum, certo...
<andretyn> o roteador manda o numeros certos para o linux?
<FranciscoFavaro> Sim, manda.
<FranciscoFavaro> Tenho conexão total, com o roteador...
<andretyn> Qual provedor? FranciscoFavaro
<FranciscoFavaro> Oi Velox.
<andretyn> hummmmm!!! essa eu nunca usei...
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, vc q configurou o Roteador?
<FranciscoFavaro> Não.
<FranciscoFavaro> Ele é consigurado na faculdade...
<FranciscoFavaro> Ele é consigurado na faculdade... sinal é aberto... Aí pega aqui, na minha casa
<FranciscoFavaro> Mas não consigo acessar
<FranciscoFavaro> :(
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, Wireless?
<FranciscoFavaro> Sim.
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, a placa do wireless é configurada no linux?
<FranciscoFavaro> uma vez, lembro-me que houve esse mesmo problema, e um amigo, me due um comando, que executei via terminal, algo com PPPOE, mas não me lembro como.
<FranciscoFavaro> Sim, é...
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, e o nm acha a conexão
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, e o nm acha a conexão?
<FranciscoFavaro> sim....
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, cara, isso q eh foda... deveria conectar deboa!
<FranciscoFavaro> é, mas não conecta...
<andretyn> FranciscoFavaro, tenta configura manualmente, vc sabe como?
<FranciscoFavaro> Sei sim.
<FranciscoFavaro> Mas, devo colocar o número do IP, e o DNS manualmente ?
<andretyn> sim, pega do windows e copia para o linux, eu acho?
<FranciscoFavaro> Certo...
<picolo> Cara aqui em casa eu tenho que por ip fixo também, ele nao pega automatico
<FranciscoFavaro> Volto já, se iver funcionado.
<andretyn> picolo, essa bosta de roteador wireless, se naoh eh bem configurada, vira cacah XD
<picolo> Então, o meu aqui em casa se eu nao colocar ip fixo na placa de rede, ele nao pega
<picolo> Porem configurei outros roteadores, e foi de boa
<picolo> andretyn, vc usa algum antivirus?
<andretyn> picolo, para q, virus são para windows, macosx, androind,... para o linux, o cracks não perdem tempo XD
<picolo> andretyn, boa
<FranciscoFavaro> É, nada...
<FranciscoFavaro> :(
<pereba|3> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/08/talvez-esteja-na-hora-de-desinstalar-o-antivirus-de-seu-computador.html
<EeveeTrainer> oi
<EeveeTrainer> quem gosta no cu?
<siouX_> ChanServ,
<siouX_> ops
<siouX_> alguem sabe mudar a pesquisa do firefox, que esta no google em ingles
<fabriciom> Alguém usando a versão LTS?
<fabriciom> Alguém ainda usa Windows em dual boot?
<Ernandes> hi
<khyron> pessoal
<khyron> como instalao flashplayer no kubuntu 11.10
<Maninho> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Maninho> instale esse pacotao
<khyron> opa
<khyron> vlw maninho
<fabricio> quem tem o windows em dual boot?
<khyron> eu tenho
<Maninho> tenho neste pc 4 hds de 1tb cada, tenho windows no hd secundary slave
<khyron> kct
<Maninho> pergunte logo e pare de perguntar [quem tem o windows em dual boot?]
<khyron> 4 t
<fabricio> 4 hds? Maravilha...
<Roud-rik> fabricio: eu tenho
<Maninho> chega na moral {essa caca nao roda isso isso e isso}
<Maninho> fica perguntando quem tem llalalala, faz que nem o khyron chegou
<Roud-rik> Maninho: deixa o cara falar o que precisa
<Maninho> ele teve varias chance de falar
<fabricio> Maninho: que moral é essa tua?
<khyron> xi..mano
<fabricio> Acha que sabe tudo?
<khyron> ele tem 4 hd de 2 tera
<Maninho> fabricio, chega perguntando po
<khyron> de 1 tera
 * Maninho papo de ze ruela
 * Maninho works
<khyron> ai maninho
<fabricio> Maninho: estou aqui para interagir... mas vejo que seu objetivo é outro...
<khyron> o barato ja ta terminand
<khyron> 88%
<khyron> 92%
<khyron> 99
<khyron> instalando...
<Maninho> objetivo? na moral meu objetivo esta longe de seus pensamentos
<Maninho> khyron, funcionou?
<khyron> ta terminando de instala os pacotes
<khyron> tem bastante coisa nesse pacote
<Maninho> se não me engano demora um pouco pois ele ja ira baixar varios codecs e pacotes
<khyron> ja ate deixei aqui nos meus uteis
<khyron> pq posso precisar desse pacote novamente
<Maninho> esse pacote é o unico que sinto falta =D
<khyron> eu to testando kubuntu
<khyron> nunca usei
<fabricio> Só pergunto uma coisa ao sr. Maninho: quanto tempo tem de estrada em relação ao Linux para querer ter tanta moral assim?
<khyron> faz so 2.5 semana q to mexendo com linux
<Maninho> saquei, o kde é otimo para pcs robusto
 * Maninho vai ser contratado em mais um trampo entrevista de emprego
<Maninho> hahaha sai fora não curto muita frescura
<Maninho> pergunte ao google talvez ele lhe responda
<khyron> site do banco do brsil e um saco pra abri
<khyron> precisa de java
<Maninho> sim, e ja estara sendo instalado em seu sistema =]
<khyron> ja ate insalei
<khyron> mas nao ta rodando site do bb
<khyron> mas firmeza
<khyron> eu acho uma firma de funfa isso aqui
<fabricio> khyron: em relação ao Banco do Brasil... é simples...
<khyron> deve ser
<fabricio> khyron: depois de instalar o 1sun-java6-jre', rode 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<fabricio> khyron: depois de instalar o 'sun-java6-jre', rode 'sudo update-alternatives -- config java' e escolha a opção referente ao java 6. Para confirmar, 'java -version'
<khyron> instalei o jre e jdk
<fabricio> khyron: faça como eu escrevi para tornar padrão o jre.
<Ernandes> vixx
<fabricio> khyron: repetindo... vá no terminal, rode sudo update-alternatives --config java
<khyron> nao ta rolando nao
<fabricio> khyron: depois escolha a opção referente ao java6 e dê enter...
<khyron> Existe apenas uma alternativa no grupo de ligação java
<fabricio> qual... openjdk?
<fabricio> khyron: no momento de instalação do java, aceitou a licença?
<khyron> opa
<khyron> voltei
<khyron> aceiti sim
<fabricio> khyron: seguindo os passos que escrevi, não tem erro... o site do BB vai abrir bonito...
<khyron> ta indo nao
<fabricio> khyron: a questão é que o padrão no seu pc é o openjdk...
<fabricio> khyron: será que o java6 foi instalado satisfatoriamente?
<khyron> Existe apenas uma alternativa no grupo de ligação java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<khyron> Nada para configurar.
<fabricio> Pois então está ok...
<khyron> nao nao ta indo o site
<khyron> ta pedindo pra instala a porcaria do flash
<khyron> mas eu ja instalei
<fabricio> khyron: não esquente... vamos chegar lá...
<khyron> hahaha
<khyron> to esquentando nao
<khyron> to de boa
<fabricio> khyron: qual distro está usando?
<khyron> na verdade eu acho q esse kubuntu aqui e pra note
<khyron> kubuntu 11.10
<khyron> 64 bits
<fabricio> khyron: instalou o kubuntu restricted extras?
<khyron> sim
<khyron> foi beleza
<khyron> sera q tenho q da um stop start no kdm??
<fabricio> não
<khyron> ja fiz as instalações
<fabricio> vá no synaptic, e no item pesquisar digite: flash player
<khyron> ta mostrando q esta instalado
<fabricio> o que deve ser instalado é o 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<fabricio> Ok?
<khyron> flash Version 10.3.183.10ubuntu2
<khyron> mas nao ta falando non-free
<fabricio> mas existe a opção 'flashplugin-nonfree'?
<khyron> nao vi
<khyron> pera ai
<khyron> sem chance
<platao> ola amigos <khyron> conforme havia prometido olha o tutorial do mame+wah!cade aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.0.html
<fabricio> Você ativou todos os repositórios necessários?
<khyron> e ai platao
<platao> heheh agora vc ja vai saber do que se trata kryron
<platao> eheheheh
<platao> qual a o galho ai? é flash?
<khyron> e sim
<platao> antes de mais nada bom dia atodos do canal
<khyron> mas eu to em casa hoje
<platao> :)
<khyron> no trampo ta firmeza
<platao> e qual o problema com o flash
<khyron> mas la eu nao uso kubuntu
<platao> quem sabe eu e o fabricio podemos ajudar
<khyron> qd entro no site do bbrasil
<khyron> ele abre a pagina da adobe
<platao> sim
<Maninho> Maninho: estou precisando de um server suse pra teste php+pyhon+sqli+json vai rodar um script legal para o SII :-D give my account ssh? :-P
<platao> qual a versao do flash que vc esta usando o seu ubuntu e 32 ou 64bits
<platao> ?
<Maninho> vai rolar nao
<ZNC> :-(
<khyron> 64
<khyron> acho q vo coloca ubuntu mesmo aqki
<khyron> ta meio estranho esse kubuntu
<platao> se vc esta usando u ubuntu 64 bits instalae o flash dessa forma; http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,66098.msg370033.html#msg370033
<Maninho> ZNC, vai na play-center blincar de bluneca hahaha
<Maninho> rangar
<platao> Lembrando que o BB tem que ter o java instalado, o da SUn talvez o opemjdk nao funcione mas o da sun eu sei que funciona
<fabricio> o openjdk não funciona
<khyron> calma la
<khyron> to fazendo um procedimento aqui
<khyron> vo ve c da certo
<platao> Nao e verdade fabricio? entao o openjdk no BB nao funciona ne?
<khyron> espero q sim
<platao> so o da sum mesmo
<fabricio> só o java6...
<platao> :()_
<platao> sim
<platao> bom...se for problema no flash isso vai resolver, so da um refresh ai no navegador para efetivar a bagaça
<platao> :()
<platao> :)
<khyron> vo tenta aqui platao
<khyron> se nao funfa
<khyron> vo volta pro ubuntu
<platao> eehehehe
<khyron> eu gostei do kd34
<platao> faz tempo que eu nao uso o kde....
<khyron> mas nao gostei dele instalado no ubuntu
<platao> so usei os antigoes
<khyron> eu nunca usei nenhum
<platao> hummmm interessante
<khyron> parece q nao fica redondo
<khyron> tenho uma boa maquina
<fabricio> Existe a opção do Debian, pessoal...
<platao> aqui tbm estou usando o 11.04 notei dois problemas um com o compiz e de vez em quando o empathy da uns crash
<platao> so tbm o resto esta bom
<platao> tem ate o debian do mint
<platao> mais amigavel ne?
<fabricio> Viva o Debian?
<platao> euacho?
<fabricio> Viva o Debian!!!
<khyron> minha maquina é fortinha
<platao> \O/
<khyron> vo coloca um sistema bem bonito
<platao> ahaahaha viva!
<khyron> flash funfo legal
<khyron> agora nao sobe o modulo de segurança
<khyron> hahahahahahha
<platao> entaoagora vc tem que ver ai o java
<khyron> minha maquina e essa aqui
<khyron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YOXGodST9U
<platao> no casoremove o open jdk e isntala o da sun e boa, e so correr pro abraço
<khyron> mas ja melhorei o hardware dela
<khyron> to fazendo aos poucos
<platao> opa que legal muito insteressante
<platao> gostei disso!
<platao> heeheeheh
<platao> parece estilo Mad Max
<platao> e a cupula do trovao!
<platao> hahahahaahahahha
<khyron> rs
<khyron> pode cre
<khyron> fiz esse aqui tb
<khyron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JznQnUxZ_tM
<khyron> possoal
<khyron> vo na fera com minha esposa
<khyron> depois eu vorto
<khyron> vlw por enquanto
<khyron> obrigado pela ajuda
<platao> ate
<teps> bom dia
<teps> como/onde insiro a key     (  Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file (signing key=1024R/34EF4A35) )  ?
<teps> e no mesmo arquivo do source.liste?
<teps> ou fica em algum lugar diferente
<platao> teps
<platao> qual o problema?
<platao> e chave de autenticação que esta faltando?
<teps> comando apt-update --->  Erro GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org lenny Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<teps> acredito q sim tem no maximo uma semana q estou usando linux
<teps> estou aprendendo ainda
<platao> mas vc esta usando o debian??? ou ubuntuw
<teps> ubuntu
<platao> entao faz assim
<platao> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install launchpad-getkeys ; sudo launchpad-getkeys
<platao> Agora toda vez que faltar as chaves de autenticação e so digitar no terminal;
<platao> sudo launchpad-getkeys
<teps> ok vlw
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,82582.msg481462.html#msg481462
<platao> testa ai
<platao> eu uso
<paladinn> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/digital_news/noticias/maquinas_com_windows_8_nao_poderao_ter_linux_instalado_simultaneamente
<platao> se precisar de apostilas e so pegar na assinatua do post
<platao> tem varias otimas leituras
<platao> paladinn ehehehe acho que é por isso que eu nao consegui dormir essa noite..........
<platao> heehehehe
<platao> :)
<paladinn> o q vcs axam
<paladinn> sera verdade mesmo
<platao> isso e furada
<platao> verdade  é
<platao> nao estou nem um pouco preocupado com isso
<platao> isso ja foi tentado outras vezes
<platao> a microsoft tentou ate uma verificação inplementando uma verificação no processador e de nada adiantou
<platao> durma tranquilo
<platao> :)
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, é por essas e outras que não compro bosta de PC montado, eu mesmo monto o meu do jeito que eu quero! ;)
<teps> nao sei se fiz algo errado no procedimento mais deve ser provavel isso vou testar novamente depois grato...precisso sair agora
<Ernandes> nada d+
<FranciscoFavaro> Bom Dia.
<FranciscoFavaro> Problema: Me conecto ao Roteador, mas não consigo acessar a internet. Estranho é que no Windows, funciona direitinho, mas no Ubuntu, não...
<FranciscoFavaro> :s
<Doomtron> FranciscoFavaro: qual o erro ?
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<Ernandes> é o seu dns
<FranciscoFavaro> Alguém que possa me dar uma ajuda ?
<FranciscoFavaro> ?
<xGrind> diga
<FranciscoFavaro> Conecto-me à um roteador, mas não consigo acessar a internet
<Doomtron> FranciscoFavaro: qual o erro ?
<FranciscoFavaro> No Windows, funciona direitinho, mas no ubuntu não.
<Doomtron> FranciscoFavaro: qual o erro ?
<Doomtron> ubottu-br: ping
<ubottu-br> pong
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Doomtron> FranciscoFavaro: responde
<Maninho> ZNC, suse instalado ssh root@7.15.... -p2231
<Doomtron> -.-
<Ernandes> ..
<Ernandes> .
<Doomtron> ..
 * peregrinator_six loading...
 * Doomtron please wait...
<Doomtron> :.
<Doomtron> ::
<Doomtron> Fight!
<claudio-tux> boa
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> ops..
<swap> boa tarde
<swap> alguem podeira me ajudar?
<swap> quem tem esperiencia com o squid ?
<swap> o negocio é o seguinte
<swap> tenho o squid 2,7 funcionado junto com o Icomum
<swap> ops
<swap> InComum
<swap> so que o squid nao incia Junto com o sistema
<swap> como resolver isso ?
<Ernandes> hummm?
<platao> <swap> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87520.msg482421.html#msg482421
<Ernandes> .
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, ?
<claudio-tux> pessoal, como instalar um programa uma versao anterior a que tem no repositorio?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, sim ou não...?!
<peregrinator_six> reponde lá...
<claudio-tux> o que?
<peregrinator_six> lá
<peregrinator_six> vai lá...
<claudio-tux> adone?
<peregrinator_six> pvt
<platao> vc pode ir no repositorio e baixar a versao anterior depois trancar a versao
<claudio-tux> nao tem nada em pvt aqui
<claudio-tux> deve ser +1 bug do 11.10
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, se conseguiu mudar o tema do 11.10
<claudio-tux> dos icones?
<claudio-tux> não tentei meis
<peregrinator_six> sei lá, você quem perguntou que não conseguia naquele dia...
<claudio-tux> é
<claudio-tux> nao tentei mais
<claudio-tux> ai vai uma dica para os aventureiros do 11.10
<claudio-tux> mudar o background do login
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-change-themes-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<claudio-tux> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<peregrinator_six> nano...?!
<claudio-tux> e altera o path da imagem na linha background
<claudio-tux> reinicia o unity
<claudio-tux> feito
<claudio-tux> facin facin
<platao> ,,,,
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dica-como-mudar-o-background-do-lightdm/
<peregrinator_six> já sabia dessa... rsrrsrrs
<claudio-tux> é...  essa vai pra quem ainda não sabe
<claudio-tux> :)
<xGrind> orra. mas o xubuntu ta muito lento pra abrir no virtualbox
<xGrind> o.O
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, qual o programa de IRC que se usa...?!
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: vou ler essa do tema
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: empathy
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: pq?
<claudio-tux> qual vc usa?
<peregrinator_six> não é a questão, é que acho que se não viu que a mensagem de pvt abre em outra janela ai...
<claudio-tux> nada
<claudio-tux> é o 11.10
<claudio-tux> tem bug até na alma
<claudio-tux> estou fazendo uma criacao de bugs
<peregrinator_six> logo mais eu vou entrar aqui pelo empathy dele e verei isso ai...
<peregrinator_six> até mais...
<leo__> vcs sabiam que no ubuntu em notebook clicar com 2 dedos no pad ele funciona como se fosse o botão direito do mouse? :D
<leo__> e clicar com 3 dedos no navegador de internet abre o link em um aba nova?
<leo__> e com 4 dedos..
<leo__> não acontece nada e é dificil coordenar os 4 ao mesmo tempo:(
<claudio-tux> alterei os icones do 11.10
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<picolo> Rsss eu tinha feito isso
<picolo> Coloquei os icones faezan
<claudio-tux> eu tb
<claudio-tux> hoje faenza é de longe o mais usado
<picolo> claudio-tux, qual vc esta usando?
<claudio-tux> usando o que?
<claudio-tux> tema de icones?
<claudio-tux1> empathy = cocô
<ferdi> ola
<Rafaelzinhu> oi
<ferdi> ursinha cade vc
<claudio-tux1> pq o icone tray do skype nao ta funcionando no 11.10?
<claudio-tux1> nao aparece
<Rafaelzinhu> raro
<botinha> boa noite amigos (a)
<fslima0> alguem sabe um jeito de saber quem esta vendo seu profile no facebook?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-17
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> fala kernel e MrBoss
<Geowany> kernel: eu to usando Kubuntu 12.04 (32bits)
<bemlindo> pronto instalado
<Ursinha> bemlindo, faz isso aqui: pastebinit /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-2118.log
<Ursinha> ele vai produzir um link
<Ursinha> cola o link pra mim, por favor :)
<bemlindo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210034/
<Ursinha> ué... não to vendo erro nesse arquivo...
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc conseguiu rodar o sudo depmod -a 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<bemlindo> deu o mesmo erro
<alancads> Ursinha: testando o kernel do quantal (¨ Linux evolucao 3.5.4-030504-generic #201209142010 SMP Sat Sep 15 00:11:50 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bemlindo> Erro no barramento (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<Ursinha> bemlindo, cara, esse erro é bizarro
<kernel> kkk
<bemlindo> pois é
<bemlindo> isso aconteceu depois que atualizou o kernel
<Ursinha> to vendo o que é isso
<alancads> kernel: updating...
<alancads> lol
<kernel> lol
<Ursinha> cara
<Ursinha> imagem do nucleo gravada == core dumped
<bemlindo> ?
<Ursinha> a mensagem em ingles é: Bus error (core dumped)
<Ursinha> pra achar o que é é mais fácil com a mensagem em ingles
<bemlindo> a ta
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc tá no 12.04, né?
<bemlindo> isso mesmo
<Ursinha> bemlindo, tem como vc desinstalar o vmware e instalar de novo, ao inves de reinstalar?
<Ursinha> to vendo aqui que esse erro é bem morfético
<Ursinha> :x
<bemlindo> ja fiz isso
<Ursinha> bemlindo, desinstalou total mesmo?
<Ursinha> removendo tudo que ele criou antes de configuração e tal?
<bemlindo> isso mesmo
<bemlindo> teria como reverter a atualização do ubuntu?
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vc ainda deve ter instalada a versão anterior do kernel
<Ursinha> bemlindo, ai vc precisaria reiniciar e escolher o kernel anterior
<Ursinha> mas esse erro aí tá estranho
<bemlindo> nessa versao nao aparece a opção do grub
<bemlindo> ele da boot direto
<Ursinha> bemlindo, vamos lá... no terminal que está aberto, vc consegue digitar pra mim:
<Ursinha> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ursinha> vai abrir o editor de texto com a configuração do grub
<Ursinha> tem uma linha que mostra
<Ursinha> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Ursinha> me diga se ela está com um # na frente ou não, por favor
<bemlindo> nao ta comentada  nao
<Ursinha> ai meu ovo :x
<bemlindo> q foi?
<Ursinha> bemlindo, normalmente é pra aparecer o grub, ou se vc apertar esc quando boota ele aparece
<bemlindo> vou reiniciar pra ver
<bemlindo> e vou teclar esc
<bemlindo> jaja eu volto
<Ursinha> bemlindo, beleza :)
<bemlindo_> aff ursinha vou formatar e desativar as atualizações
<Legilson> Ursinha, Boa noite passando por aqui apenas para te desejar uma boa noite Hj foi dificil
<bemlindo_> nao abriu o grub nao
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, não cara, calma
<Ursinha> Legilson, boa noite rapaz
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, deu algum problema besta
<Ursinha> o vmware não é muito amigo da garotada não...
<Legilson> Ursinha, obrigado
<bemlindo_> mas ele funcionou de boa
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, mas se mexe ele não gosta
<bemlindo_> depois que atualizei o kernel foi que ele num gostou
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, mas o kernel é legal, ele que tá com frescura
<Ursinha> :P
<kernel> eu com frescura?
<kernel> :(
<Ursinha> LOL
<kernel> ieuhaeahiehaue
<Ursinha> não, eu falei que o kernel é legal
<Ursinha> hauhauahuahauhauh
<kernel> Ursinha, :)
<bemlindo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> hauhauhauahuahau
<bemlindo_> :)
<kernel> aiuehaiueh
<Ursinha> to rindo aqui
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauhaua
<Ursinha> salvou a noite
<bemlindo_> pois e
<kernel> AHEiuaHehAIehAIehA
<Ursinha> hauahuah
<bemlindo_>  mas e ai o q eu faço agora?
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, só por desencargo de consciencia....
<bemlindo_> preciso do vmware funcionando
<kernel> Ursinha, eu tava falando com um cara aqui
<kernel> que tava com problemas em copiar pro cartao de memoria dele
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, o bizarro é que o log de instalação fala que concluiu a instalação com exito
<Ursinha> vc tentou rodar o negocio mesmo depois de ter falhado?>
<Ursinha> ou ele acaba não instalando nada?
<kernel> dizae que o dmesg tava reportando o dispositivo sem o numero
<Ursinha> nussa
<Ursinha> hm
<kernel> [ 8892.735869] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<kernel> [ 8892.821873]  sdb:
<kernel> [ 8892.828854] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 1888257
<kernel> olha isso
<kernel> que bug doido
<kernel> =x
<Ursinha> kernel, culpa sua
<Ursinha> hauahuahauhauhauhauhauhuahuahauha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> mas que bizarro esse bug
<kernel> mais ainda bem que ele consegui mesmo assim
<Ursinha> e o que era?
<kernel> rapaz nao sei
<Ursinha> alias, o que ele fez?
<kernel> ele disse que o cartao dele era bugado assim mesmo
<Ursinha> vixe
<kernel> eu pedi pra tirar e colocar de novo
<kernel> e deu certo
<bemlindo_> ele num roda enquanto num passar daquilo
<kernel> como /dev/sdb mesmo
<bemlindo_> nao adianta
<Ursinha> 0_o
<kernel> sem o numero
<kernel> o.O
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, se vc der no terminal:
<Ursinha> ls /lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic-pae/misc/
<Ursinha> o que ele fala? mostra um monte de coisas ou fala que não existe?
<bemlindo_> vmblock.ko  vmci.ko  vmmon.ko  vmnet.ko  vsock.ko
<Ursinha> olha os malditos ai
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, faz assim, ultima tentativa:
<Ursinha> desinstala o vmware
<Ursinha> depois que desinstalar, dá esse mesmo comando pra ver se esses arquivos tão ai
<Ursinha> se estiverem, pode ser esse o problema
<Ursinha> pq os modulos foram compilados pra seu kernel antigo
<Ursinha> se desinstalando o modulo continuar no seu computador, pode significar que o instalador do vmware é burrinho e tá tentando usar modulos antigos, ao inves de compilar de novo
<Ursinha> ai poderia ser a fonte do erro
<bemlindo_>  vmware-installer -u vmware-player
<bemlindo_> to desinstalandol por esse comando
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> vc tá desinstalando só o vmware-player?
<Ursinha> tem como desinstalar o installer? :P
<bemlindo_> desinstalado
<bemlindo_> e aquele comando retornou arquivou ou diretorio nao encontrado
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, faz assim:
<Ursinha> ls /usr/lib/vmware*
<Ursinha> me diz se retornou alguma coisa
<Ursinha> vc precisa do vmware pra alguma coisa especifica?
<Ursinha> onde vc tá guardando as máquinas virtuais que vc criou?
<bemlindo_> essa vm ta numa partição ntfs
<bemlindo_> que rodava no ruindows 7
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> o que o comando ali mostrou?
<bemlindo_>  Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Ursinha> certo...
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, roda isso aqui pra mim, por favor:
<Ursinha> sudo apt-get install --reinstall module-init-tools
<Ursinha> ele tá dando esse erro bizarro quando roda o depmod, vai que o problema é no depmod mesmo.... então reinstalemos
<bemlindo_> pronto e agora
<bemlindo_> ?
<bemlindo_> instalo o vm
<bemlindo_> ?
<Ursinha> reinstalou?
<Ursinha> tenta rodar o depmod de novo
<Ursinha> sudo depmod -a 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<bemlindo_> Erro no barramento (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> cara, eu não sei o que é :(
<bemlindo_> vou formata e desativar a atualização
<bemlindo_> vlw ai a tentativa
<Ursinha> bemlindo_, foi mal não descobrir o que é :/
<zanin> pessoal, alguem ae pode me dar uma maozinha com o zabbix?
<zanin> to usando o "UserParameter" no agent mas quando tento pegar o valor usando zabbix_get eu recebo outro valor.. q q será q pode ser ? :(
<MarconM> boa noite
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> assisti um filme agora show
<MarconM> kernel: \o
<kernel> peia muita
<kernel> kkkk
<MarconM> kernel: ta usando oque ae ... ubuntu + unity
<kernel> MarconM, uso ArchLinux + systemd
<MarconM> hunm
<kernel> :)
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> kernel: falando em archlinux
<MarconM> é tu msm que vai me ajudar
<MarconM> eu queria instalar ele
<MarconM> mas eu tenho um erro
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.5.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 26 09:14:51 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MarconM> kernel: quando eu mando atualizar
<kernel> humM
<MarconM> ele aparece um erro ... erros foram econtrados nenhum pacote foi atualizado
<MarconM> bem no começo
<MarconM> kernel: queria instalar archlinux + xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<kernel> tem que ver qual o erro
<kernel> o alancads veio tambem me perguntar
<MarconM> kernel: voce recomenda o core ou netinstall
<kernel> mais era o repositorio
<kernel> netinstall é melhor
<MarconM> ok
<kernel> que ja vem tudo atualizado
<MarconM> kernel: qual repo voce recomenda
<MarconM> ?
<kernel> rapaz eu uso o da Filandia Russia e Austria
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> nunca uso o Brasil
<kernel> :/
<MarconM> kernel: quantos repo voce ativa ?
<kernel> raoaz
<MarconM> somenda dos 3 paises
<kernel> rapaz
<kernel> eu tou vendo isso agora
<kernel> pelo o que eu vi aqui
<kernel> estao todos
<kernel> ativados
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> todos ?
<kernel> no /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> até do brasil
<MarconM> aeuaheuahua
<kernel> deixa eu olhar melhor
<MarconM> kernel: cola o seu mirror no pastebin
<MarconM> cat mirror.list | xsel
<MarconM> ele vai para o clipboard
<MarconM> ou xsel mirror.list
<kernel> ## Score: 38.2, China
<kernel> Server = http://mirrors.stuhome.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
<kernel> ## Score: 81.5, Romania
<kernel> Server = http://mirrors.adnettelecom.ro/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
<kernel> olha
<kernel> todos estao assim
<MarconM> Ursinha: agora nos sabemos q nao pode usar o cat neh
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> china \o/
<Ursinha> né que não pode, não se deve :P
<kernel> MarconM, todos estao assim
<MarconM> ni3hao3 ma, wo3 jiao4 hen3 hao3
<MarconM> \o/
<kernel> dizendo o #Name
<MarconM> ni3 ne
<kernel> e embaixo descomentado
<MarconM> ok
<kernel> indicando o server
<MarconM> kernel: na instlação eu tenho que instlar o curl
<Geowany> Kazenin: =*
<MarconM> pacman -Syy
<Kazenin> Geowany: more
<Kazenin> Geowany: amore
<kernel> voce instalar o base e o base-devel
<MarconM> ok
<kernel> se nao vim tem que ser pelo pacman mesmo
<MarconM> kernel: ja instalei ele, mas faz tempo ... esses dias eu fui instalar e deu esses erros
<kernel> ou pelo yarout
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> kernel: voce usa 64 ae ?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> vou virtualizar o Slackware Current 14
<kernel> e o Gentoo
<kernel> que falam muito
<kernel> posso ate gostar dele
<MarconM> o gentoo o Geowany tava tentando instalar ele na vm
<kernel> mais tenho que gostar muito pra sair do Arch
<MarconM> euHeueHeuHeeuHeU
<kernel> aiuehaeuiah
<kernel> eu tava querendo mesmo
<kernel> era por o freeBSD
<kernel> mais ainda nao ta no meu nivel
<kernel> hehehe
<Geowany> MarconM: vai se danar pow
<Geowany> MarconM: ja to com o gentoo rodando aqui
<Geowany> trouxa
<kernel> aiuehiaeiuahehae
<MarconM> Geowany: ouche ....
<MarconM> bebeu ... o q eu disse de errado
<kernel> o homem se zangou :/
<Geowany> papo de "tentando instalar"
<Geowany> vc disse qeu eu tava tentando instalar
<MarconM> Geowany: quando eu sair voce nao estava tentando
<Geowany> eu não faço as coisas na tora não cara
<Geowany> eu leio antes
<MarconM> Geowany: isso é tentar
<MarconM> agora eu sei q conseguiu
<Geowany> não pow
<kernel> aiuheaieuheuaeha
<xGrind> MarconM, ainda com ubuntu 12.10?
<Geowany> isso é instalar
<MarconM> bom ... isso é o q diz neh
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> nao tenho provas
<MarconM> =)
<Geowany> to instalando o kde nele já
<Geowany> quer provas?
<MarconM> entao esta tentando instalar
<kernel> Geowany, iai?
<kernel> o que achou
<kernel> do gentoo
<MarconM> kernel: ele ficou bravim ^^
<kernel> aueiehaiue
<kernel> relax
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> MarconM: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/335290_115889511895115_2027678300_o.jpg?dl=1
<MarconM> Geowany: ja ja eu olho
<Geowany> MarconM: não! animal!
<Geowany> eu não to tentando não
<MarconM> estou tentando instalar o gentoo
<MarconM> =)
<Geowany> o sistema já está bootando
<Geowany> já está instalado
<MarconM> Geowany: eu nao disse q voce nao conseguiu
<Geowany> quando ao kde, isso não importa
<MarconM> quando eu sai
<Geowany> tira esse "tentando aí"
<MarconM> vvce estava tentando instlar
<MarconM> Geowany: nao tava tentando ?
<Geowany> isso parece coisa de capiroto formatador
<Geowany> capiroto formatador tentando instalar drivers no windows
<Geowany> ...
<MarconM> rapaz ... mude teu jeito .. vou te dar umas palmadas da bunda
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> tentar instalar drivers do windows
<kernel> kkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: menino orgulhoso
<Geowany> MarconM: claro...
 * MarconM pega a ripa de madeira 
<Geowany> kernel: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/335290_115889511895115_2027678300_o.jpg?dl=1
 * MarconM coloca Geowany no colo e dale ripada " tomi tomi tomi tomi ...
<kernel> auiheiuaehauieha
<kernel> Geowany, eu vi
<Geowany> cara, mas na boa...nesse tempo de "testador de distros"
<Geowany> percebi uma coisa: todos os softwares vem de um lugar só..
<Geowany> o lance das distribuições é mais filosófico do que técnico
<Geowany> MarconM: morreu?
<Geowany> kernel: http://jmtodaro.com/img/shots/kde-ghost.jpg
<MarconM> kernel: no archlinux tem como ativar o ssh no começo da install
<Geowany> MarconM: deixe de fuleragens, renda-se logo ao Ubuntu
<MarconM> Geowany: rapaz ... se tu consegue tentar o gentoo ou arch eu tambem posso
<MarconM> =)
<Geowany> MarconM: tentar é meu p....
<Geowany> deixa pra lá
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: bicho...eu to só esperando o emerge dá um pau aqui
<Geowany> MarconM: não considero o gentoo uma distro bacana, nem pra server e nem pra desktop
<MarconM> Geowany: mas ta usando ele na vm certo
<MarconM> vai usar ele como desk ou vai continuar com o kubuntu
<Geowany> MarconM: tu é doido é?
<Geowany> MarconM: velho...isso aí é só produto da ociosidade mesmo
<Geowany> MarconM: provavelmente nessa semana essa greve maldita das federais acaba e eu voltarei a ficar sem tempo nem pra me coçar
<MarconM> la vem ele com palavra dificil
<MarconM> hunm
<Geowany> que palavra dificil?
<Geowany> ociosidade = falta do que fazer
<Geowany> MarconM: o que eu deveria estar fazendo era convertendo meus trabalhos pra LaTeX
<Geowany> MarconM: to com o kile instalado aqui
<MarconM> Geowany: eu to instalando o novo arhclinux
<Geowany> MarconM: pq?
<Geowany> MarconM: qual a vantagem de usar archlinux?
<Geowany> MarconM: por acaso é ter os últimos pacotes?
<MarconM> Geowany: eu usei um tempo
<MarconM> gostei bastante
<MarconM> Geowany: qual a vantagem de usar gentoo
<Geowany> MarconM: nenhuma...
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: to só sem ter o que fazer cara...
<Geowany> eu não vou trocar meu kubuntu redondinho aqui por uma distro que eu vou passar um dia todo configurando
<Geowany> e correndo o risco de dar bosta
<MarconM> Geowany: o arch eu usei por 8 meses
<MarconM> eu aprei por um erro la
<MarconM> foda
<MarconM> mas agora ta loco de instalar mudou tudo
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> MarconM: varios amigos meus xiitas com gentoo largaram
<MarconM> é tudo na unha msm ... tipo gentoo
<Geowany> e me falaram que não vale a pena confiar numa distro que pode quebrar a qualquer momento
<Geowany> MarconM: velho...na boa, eu não acho essas distros "na unha"
<Geowany> pq tem muita coisa automatizada
<MarconM> Geowany: modo de dizer
<Geowany> na unha mesmo, pra mim: só o LFS mesmo
<Geowany> MarconM: de gentoo/arch/slackware
<Geowany> o slackware finda sendo mais pratico durante a instalação
<MarconM> Geowany: isso eu concordo
<MarconM> falando nisso tenho que baixar o slack 14
<Geowany> MarconM: saiu o 14 já?
<MarconM> Geowany: sim
<Geowany> vish...nem tem lá no site
<Geowany> MarconM: cara...na boa...eu encontrei uns servidores slackware no trampo novo
<Geowany> um deles deu pau, foi uma luta pra arrumar
<Geowany> e o bicho tava todo desatualizado
<MarconM> Geowany: faz o que ?
<MarconM> da aula de info ?
<Geowany> MarconM: não...
<Geowany> MarconM: assistente de Ti
<Geowany> mais especificamente: severino
<Geowany> cara-crachá...tá ligado?
<MarconM> sei
<Geowany> MarconM: me lotaram "não oficialmente" no setor de redes
<Geowany> mas findo fazendo serviços de manutenção de pc, rede fisica
<Geowany> rede logica
<Geowany> -.-'
<kernel> cara-cracha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> severino foi foda
<MarconM> kernel: agora ta tenso a install do archlinux
<MarconM> teria que reaprender
<MarconM> auehuehaue
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> tava muito facil
<Geowany> MarconM: kernel é pow...na área de TI é sempre assim, você finda fazendo trabalho dos outros
<MarconM> kernel: ja usou o pcbsd
<kernel> ja sim
<kernel> hehehe
<MarconM> kernel: viu as SS
<kernel> foi o primeiro que eu instalei nesse pc aqui
<MarconM> e tem uma do archlinux
<kernel> mais eu nao gostei
<kernel> porque tava começando
<MarconM> kernel: sei
<Geowany> cara, eu acho bacana a ideia do pc-bsd
<kernel> ae fiquei perdido demais
<kernel> depois coloquei o slackware
<kernel> ae eu passei um tempi,m
<Geowany> os cara realmente facilitam a vida do usuário com esse lance de separar app do sistema
<kernel> aprendi muito com ele
<MarconM> Geowany: isso é verdade
<Geowany> tipo, vc não precisa ficar comendo conexão a toa
<Geowany> baixou o pbi
<Geowany> instala em quantas maquinas vc quiser
<MarconM> Geowany: tambem neh ... maior comunidade do mundo
<MarconM> o BSD
<MarconM> eu gosto de zuar os users windows com o tcp/ip roubado
<MarconM> aeuahueheuaeahe
<MarconM> Geowany: tu sabe neh ... tcp/ip do windows é na verdae protocolo do freebsd
<Geowany> MarconM: e o ssh do linux é o quê?
<Geowany> se for assim, foi roubado tmb
<MarconM> Geowany: mas no ssh nao negaram
<MarconM> o tcp a M$ negou
<MarconM> disse q era deles
<MarconM> e talz
<MarconM> dae foram la e ensinaram como ir na pasta system32 e dar um cat la no arquivo dll
<MarconM> e tinha la todos os comentarios dos caras do BSD
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> sabia disso não
<MarconM> Geowany: isso tem no livro do Freebsd
<MarconM> eu vi uma vez como fazer isso
<MarconM> pega um live do linux
<MarconM> e mount a unidade do win e vai na pasta
<Geowany> MarconM: eu tava com aquele livro do Freebsd (o poder dos servers em suas mãos)
<Geowany> mas o Kazenin levou já
<MarconM> kernel: ja tinha visto o xmonad
<MarconM> Geowany: eu to com um livro aqui
<MarconM> parece uma biblia
<MarconM> 2000pag
<Geowany> MarconM: bicho...
<Geowany> eu nunca vi esse xmonad
<MarconM> Geowany: a propria M$ usa freebsd nos servers
<MarconM> tu acha q eles usam win server
<kernel> MarconM, tinha ouvido falar
<kernel> mais eu tava vendo aqui
<kernel> é um DE né
<MarconM> Geowany: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315875110
<MarconM> kernel: sim é um wm ... tilling
<MarconM> tipo flubox
<MarconM> opebox
<MarconM> é mais um awesome na verdade
<kernel> fluxbox nao é um Desktop Environment?
<MarconM> dae nao sei
<kernel> wm= work manager?
<MarconM> e dale archlinux baixando a base
<MarconM> kernel: windows manager
<Geowany> sim MarconM...aí tu se sente especial usando o xmonad?
<kernel> hmm
<MarconM> Geowany: nao é questao de gosto msm
<MarconM> gerenciador de janelas o fato de nao precisar usar mouse
<MarconM> apenas teclado
<MarconM> para um netbook ou notebook é muito bom
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> entao eu usava era só no terminal mesmo
<Geowany> MarconM: eu falava isso lá no trabalho...
<Geowany> até o dia que esconderam meu mouse
<Geowany> =P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rachei agora
<MarconM> aeuhuhUhEUEhUHUH
<Geowany> e ainda ficavam rindo: "cadê o fodão da linha de comando?"
<kernel> uahieaheauieh
<Geowany> cara...pra navegar é uma bosta
<MarconM> Geowany: nao é linha de comando
<Geowany> MarconM: eu já fui xiita pra caramba
<MarconM> Geowany: sim sim ..... navegar é tenso
<MarconM> isso eu concordo
<Geowany> hj em dia, tenho o windows instalado em outra partição
<MarconM> mas para usar a distro msm janelas e talz
<Geowany> é o melhor video game que tenho ao meu alcance
<Geowany> =D
<MarconM> Geowany: eu tambem tenho por causa dos programas da facul
<MarconM> eu faço contabilidade
<MarconM> software for win =/
<Geowany> MarconM: é uma bosta né cara
<Geowany> =/
<MarconM> Geowany: demais
<MarconM> espero q com isso da valve e blizzard de certo
<Geowany> eu queria o codmw1 rodando a contento aqui no wine, mas o desgraçado fica uma bosta
<MarconM> mais users para linux, mais empresas visando linux
<Geowany> MarconM: mas quando as aulas voltarem, eu não vou ter tempo de mais nada
<MarconM> Geowany: eu tenho uma puta prova
<MarconM> tenho que dar aula
<Geowany> só de dar boot com o livecd e remover a partição do win
<MarconM> mais essa ainda
<Geowany> MarconM: velho...sabe pq eu to de Kubuntu hj?
<Geowany> MarconM: quando o negócio fedeu lá no antigo trampo...eu tinha que arrumar uma solução contra o tempo e o ubuntu foi a melhor solução
<Geowany> MarconM: o lance pra TI é ser ágil, e o Ubuntu é bom nisso!
<kernel> é verdade
<kernel> uso ubuntu 12.04 no netbook da minha noiva
<kernel> ela gosta muito
<Geowany> tem mt cara que paga pau pra slack/arch/gentoo
<kernel> do unity
<kernel> :/
<Geowany> e quando a cobra fuma...os caras não dão conta
<Geowany> quando eu penso em uma distro boa pra desktop...eu penso logo em instalação massiva
<Geowany> e eu tive uma boa experiência com o Ubuntu nisso
<Geowany> kernel: MarconM
<Geowany> http://support.prometheanplanet.com/server.php?show=nav.19255
<Geowany> olha aí...repositorio bonitinho (homologado) do software ActiveInspire
<Geowany> esse software funciona com uma lousa interativa....meu chefe no dia chegou e falou assim: "e aí? vai dar um jeito com linux ou quer ver windows vista rodando naquelas máquinas?"
<kernel> Geowany, ta usando algum tema no seu kde?
<Geowany> kernel: o workspace tá androbit
<Geowany> e o icon-theme tá o Faenza
<Geowany> o resto tá padrão
<Geowany> praticamente todo oxygen
<kernel> hehe
<Geowany> kernel: eu tava pensando no kde ghost
<Geowany> mas esses themes darks só ficam bonitos nas screenshots, pq pra produção é outra coisa
<kernel> Geowany, tem alguma proteção no firefox pra essas paginas que abrem do nada
<kernel> é pop-up é
<Geowany> kernel: cara, quando eu usava firefox eu usava o no-script
<kernel> é um addon ẃ
<kernel> é
<Geowany> https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/noscript/
<kernel> ok
<Geowany> funciona mt bem
<Geowany> conheci pelo cd do knoppix
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> tou baixando 2 filmes
<kernel> agora nao posso restartar o firefox
<kernel> >/
<Geowany> kernel: eu uso o opera
<kernel> eu tenho ele aqui tambem
<kernel> usava ele no Slackware
<kernel> gostei muito
<Geowany> kernel: rapaz...to pensando em fazer um refisefuqui pra manutenção
<Geowany> kernel: eu usava o knoppix, mas ele anda dando uns probleminhas chatos
<kernel> hmm
<kernel> ja fez mais de 1mes que eu fiz o curso de LPI1 e nada de marcarem a prova mano
<kernel> ta fodz
<kernel> :/
<kernel> doido pra tirar minha certificação
<Geowany> kernel: poxa cara
<Geowany> olha que coisa boa
<Geowany> kernel:
<Geowany> vish...dormiram
 * Trovic acha que dormir é para os fracos
<balinha> algum de vocês já usou tinychat?
<Ursinha> sono não falta
<Geowany> Ursinha: kkkk
<Geowany> balinha: não
<dfsff> bom dia
<dfsff> com o Ubuntu é possivel baixar qualquer aplicação destinada a Linux?
<dfsff> perdão...baixar não..."Rodar"
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> Rudolf, bom dia
<MarconM> Geowany: foi mal ontem .... ficou sem net na cidade inteira
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: dia
<Rudolf> Ursinha: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> dia Rudolf
<blackbird_> \quit
<Peste_Bubonica> iae folks
<vagnerguerra> Bom dia!
<vagnerguerra> È a primeira vez que entro aqui.
<Rudolf> vagnerguerra: bem vindo
<vagnerguerra> Será que alguém poderia me ajudar com instalação do SARG no ubuntu server 12.04?
<vagnerguerra> Estou exxecutando o comando "apt-get install sarg" e me aparece a mensagens que não se pode instalar
<vagnerguerra> E: erro , não acha um site para instalação.
<dancasttro> Bom dia pessoal
<Danniel-Lara> vagnerguerra:  de uma olhada   http://sarg.sourceforge.net/
<vagnerguerra> Vou dar uma consultada ,,, obrigado.
<dancasttro> Pessoal se eu atualizar meu kernel da 3.2 para 3.5 pode trazer algum problema?
<vagnerguerra> Utilizava o Conectiva e agora mudei para o Ubuntu e estou apanhando um pouco..
<hggdh> dancasttro: se usares os kernels que foram backported, não deves ter problems
<Rudolf> dancasttro: sempre pode
<dancasttro> ok
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: quase tarde
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: mesmo sendo tarde, ainda é dia :)
<Vitor> oi
<Vitor> alguem sabe como instalar o driver de video ?
<Vitor> estou com um monitor de 20" mas a configuraçao so tem 4:8
<MateusLN> é normal o apport demorar pra reportar o bug ?
<JoT> Olá AMIGOS, EU SOFRO MUITO ATAQUES DDOS, COSTUMO BLOQUEAR OS IPS, POREM AGORA O ATK NAO DEIXA EU ENTRAR POR SSH, AGUEM TEM ALGUMA DICA PRA EU CONSEGUIR ENTRAR?! USO CLOUD UOL
<kayo> JoT, pedir ajuda da UOL era uma boa
<JoT> kkk, kayo acho que vc nunca usou uol, alem dos servers lixos o sup é uma merda, estou la por falta de condicoes financeiras
<kayo> nunca mesmo, só com hospedagem uma vez
<JoT> Olá AMIGOS, EU SOFRO MUITO ATAQUES DDOS, COSTUMO BLOQUEAR OS IPS, POREM AGORA O ATK NAO DEIXA EU ENTRAR POR SSH, AGUEM TEM ALGUMA DICA PRA EU CONSEGUIR ENTRAR?! USO CLOUD UOL
<xispirito> JoT: muita calma nesta hora =D
<xispirito> primeiro, desliga o caps, senão o pessoal não fala com sua pessoa
<xispirito> segundo, é perigo eles terem bloqueado seu ip devido aos tais ataques...dai só eles podem resolver
<Guest37258> :)
<JoT> Desculpa entao, Bom o server é meu nao me bloquiei, sempre quando param de ataca volta a da pra acessar o ssh
<xispirito> no mínimo, eu mudaria o ssh de porta e só aceitaria coneão nesta porta oriundas do meu ipe do resto da equipe, se há mais gente ...
<xispirito> #ip
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Rudolf> xispirito: vai além
<Rudolf> xispirito: provavelmente o server não deve nem conseguir processar as requisições legítimas
<Rudolf> JoT: sua ssh tá na 22? se sim mude, já vai ao menos diminuir a visibilidade do seu server
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, esta é a conscequência de um DDOS
<xispirito> mas se a 22 está aberta e estão jorrando pacotes nelas ... o processamento de validação gasta muito mais recursos que o DROP do firewall
<Rudolf> JoT: é isso aí
<JoT> e como mudo uma SSH, nunk pensei nisso
<sistematico> JoT: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rudolf> JoT: port
<Rudolf> sistematico: sumido vc estava
<JoT> Nao funcionou /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rudolf> JoT: o que vc fez no /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Rudolf> JoT: "Port 20022", por exemplo?
<JoT> pode ser qual quer porta que me faça ter acesso ao ssh qndo eu tiver sendo atacado
<sistematico> Rudolf: É..
<sistematico> JoT: Você tem que alterar a porta e reiniciar o serviço.
<Rudolf> JoT: escolha uma porta e edite o arquivo
<Rudolf> JoT: isso, e reiniciar o serviço
<sistematico> Senão não muda a porta mesmo.
<JoT> qual o comando pra editar nano
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Rudolf> JoT: nano, vi, pico, só tem que ter um deles instalado
<Rudolf> Masduqe|Off: tarde
<sistematico> JoT: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rudolf> JoT: vc nem editou o arquivo?
<sistematico> haieaueaieuaehiaeuaheiauaheaiea
<sistematico> Rudolf: Ele não editou e falou que num funcionou.
<sistematico> haieuehaieuaehiaeuaheiaueaehi
<Rudolf> JoT: beleza campeão
<JoT> Deu certinho
<JoT> Vlw gente =]
<JoT> Sera que adora no DDOS eu vou conseguir entrar?
<Rudolf> JoT: não acredito
<Rudolf> JoT: mas é possível que o DDOS diminua com o tempo
<Rudolf> JoT: passa um nmap -A -T4 no seu server
<Rudolf> JoT: e feche ou mude outras portas comuns que apenas vc usa
<JoT> Starting Nmap 4.11 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2012-09-17 14:45 BRT
<JoT> No target machines/networks specified!
<JoT> QUITTING!
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> JoT: como que o nmap vai advinhar o que vc quer escanear?
<Rudolf> JoT: precisa adicionar o ip do seu server depois do T4
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaiea
<sistematico> JoT: man nmap
<sistematico> JoT: man ssh
<JoT> --'
<sistematico> JoT: Aconselho fortemente que você leia a documentação oficial de cada programa antes de executa-lo.
<sistematico> JoT: http://tldp.org/
<JoT> Not shown: 1676 closed ports
<JoT> PORT     STATE SERVICE   VERSION
<JoT> 6000/tcp open  X11?
<JoT> 6005/tcp open  X11:5?
<JoT> 6006/tcp open  X11:6?
<JoT> 6050/tcp open  arcserve?
<JoT> vou ler
<Rudolf> JoT: URGENTE, FECHE ESSAS PORTAS (E/OU) DESABILITE OS PROGRAMAS QUE AS LEVANTAM
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se é que num foi um rootkit/trojan/worm que abriu elas.
<sistematico> heh
<Ursinha> sistematico, sem rir do cara
<Ursinha> sem relaxo
<Ursinha> vcs sabem mais que ele, então vão com calma
<Ursinha> please
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> era exatamente o que o udk fazia, se vc não quer ser igual a ele, não faça :)
<sistematico> Ursinha: Dou risada a toa, me desculpe, é meu jeito.
<Ursinha> sistematico, é desrespeitoso
<sistematico> Ursinha: Acredito que rir não ofenda.
<Ursinha> rir da pessoa já é tonto por si só, rir na cara dela é não ter noção de verdade
<Ursinha> só dizendo
<JoT> Rlx não fico ofendido com risadas, desde que a ajuda seja sincera
<Ursinha> é bom falar pq esse canal é o ultimo onde esse tipo de coisa deve acontecer
<Ursinha> não importa se a pessoa se ofende ou não
<JoT> Rudolf:  Nao posso fechar as portas o programa que uso o servidor usa exatamente essas portas.
<Ursinha> to cansada de falar isso já, alias
<sistematico> Ursinha: Leve em conta que aqui ninguem ri, porem eu e Rudolf mesmo rindo estamos sempre disponibilizando um pouco do nosso tempo pra ajudar várias pessoas por dia.
<sistematico> Ao contrário de 99% daqui.
<Ursinha> sistematico, vc ajudar não lhe dá o direito de fazer isso... é muito simples.
<Ursinha> muito simples mesmo
<Rudolf> JoT: avalie bem, tem certeza que são todas essas portas?
<sistematico> Está certa.
<Ursinha> aprecio sua ajuda, todos apreciamos, mas não é por isso que vai lhe ser permitido coisas que não são aos outros, não faz sentido.
<Rudolf> JoT: aproveitando a deixa do sistematico instale e rode os programas chkrootkit e rkhunter
<JoT> Rudolf: tenho uma variação muito grande entre portas da 6000 a 6060
<sistematico> BTW, eu nunca usei Ubuntu, nem sei porque ainda entro aqui.
<sistematico> Não incomodo mais tambem, abraço a todos.
<Rudolf> ish
<Rudolf> magoou
<Ursinha> frescura viu
<Ursinha> parece que tem 5 anos de idade
<Ursinha> não pode chamar atenção que magoa
<Ursinha> to de saco cheio desse tipo de atitude
<Ursinha> ninguem nasce sabendo, já cansei de falar
<Ursinha> afe, vou ficar quieta pra não falar besteira
<Ursinha> ele age igualzinho o udk, por isso não se bicaram
<Ursinha> enfim
<Fisico> ele é sistematico
<Rudolf> huheiuehiuehieuheiu
<Rudolf> Ursinha: é, sistematico é "o cara"
<Ursinha> hauahuah
<Ursinha> rá
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é tenso
<Celso> pena
<Ursinha> eu tava pertinho de descer o nível
<Ursinha> mas não desci :)
<Ursinha> engraçado que o maior problema da vida nesse canal não é com os trolss
<Ursinha> trolls
<kernel> clima ta pesado! =/
<Ursinha> troll vem e vai
<Ursinha> o problema é com o povo que sabe e acha que por isso pode tratar quem não saqbe de qualquer jeito
<Ursinha> kernel, ah, é triste né
<Ursinha> imagina vc, entra aqui pedindo ajuda, pq a gente divulga em todo lugar o canal pra quem precisa
<Ursinha> ai o cara entra aqui e toma uma zoada
<Rudolf> Ursinha: "faça ao próximo aquilo que queres que faça a ti mesmo"
<Ursinha> nunca mais volta
<Ursinha> e fala mal do ubuntu pra todo mundo ainda
<kernel> é verdade
<kernel> tem gente que quer ser o "tal"
<kernel> nao tem carater
<kernel> :/
<Ursinha> kernel, nem sei se é questão de carater, é um comportamento ruim so
<JoT> Amigos: Se eu Configurar bem um Iptables Adianta? no caso dessas portas abertas
<Ursinha> as vezes nunca ninguem falou nada
<kernel> educação nao foi feita pra todos!
<Ursinha> Rudolf, né
<Ursinha> Rudolf, mas pode continuar ajudando o JoT :)
<Rudolf> JoT: muito
<JoT> Rudolf: Se possivel olhe esse site http://blog.corujadeti.com.br/scripts-milagrosos-para-bloquear-ataques-ddos-utilizando-o-iptables/  esse script vale apena subir? dei uma analizada parece resolver meu problema
<Rudolf> JoT: já vejo, preciso amaciar um cliente novo. só UNS instantes ok?
<JoT> Ok, Obrigado pela atenção
<JoT> Existe este tbm, porem nao sei achar este tp de edicao no iptables http://www.yeslinux.com.br/?p=864
<chemonz> Ursinha, :D
<Ursinha> chemonz, nem tente :P
<chemonz> Ursinha, <3
<Ursinha> bom mesmo trazer amor pra cá
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<chemonz> ahhahaahhaha
<Ursinha> MarconM, e ai xuxu
<Rudolf> JoT: vc leu o primeiro site que me mandou?
<chemonz> eu sou puro amor Ursinha
<chemonz> tanto que adotei o uso do BIEBIAN
<chemonz> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<chemonz> :D
<Ursinha> wtf
<Ursinha> huahauhauahuah
<chemonz> ahauhauahua
<chemonz> WTF ao quadrado fia
<chemonz> hahahahahahahahah
<JoT> Rudolf: Sim, o narrador fala que nao acredita que seja efetivo
<Rudolf> JoT: me too
<Rudolf> JoT: mas usar iptables para proteger as portas sensíveis ajuda
<JoT> Portas sensiveis seriam as portas que tenho que deixar aberta?
<Rudolf> JoT: ao contrário, serviços que você usa para acesso administrativo (como ssh )
<Rudolf> JoT: os serviços que vc tem que deixar aberto, vc apenas tem que deixar aberto
<JoT> Rudolf: O que voce achou desse segundo link ?http://www.yeslinux.com.br/?p=864
<flambaz> oi :)
<flambaz> chemonz: :**
<Rudolf> JoT: parece bom
<Geowany> boa tarde
<Rudolf> Geowany: tarde
<Geowany> Rudolf: acho que o gentoo na vm ainda está compilando o kde
<Rudolf> Geowany: NORMAL!
<Geowany> Rudolf: só que o mais chato disso tudo é que as aulas voltam na quarta-feira, depois de amanhã...
<Ursinha> flambaz, caramba
<Ursinha> renasceu das cinzas
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<xispirito> JoT: e ae, se achou?
<chemonz> flambaz, auuuuuuuuuuuuu
<JoT> Xispirito: ta Dificil ein, essa ideia nova pra min to procurando algo mais mastigado
<xispirito> JoT: você está administrando um server, mas pareçe que não sabe muito a respeito de servidores
<JoT> Neste Ex: http://www.yeslinux.com.br/?p=864 Teria q ser possivel no linux criar um txt que rode os comandos.
<xispirito> recomendo que leia alguma documentação
<xispirito> txt que rode comandos == shell script
<JoT> Xispirito: Eu nao sei quase nada estou aprendendo, ja peguei muita coisa, mas a coisa esta acontecendo e preciso da ação o quanto antes
<xispirito> JoT: entendi ... bom, existe uma apostila que recomendo para os iniciantes todos, foca linux
<flambaz> Ursinha: estamos ai, :-) prazer em reve-la.
<flambaz> chemonz: ksplice
<JoT> ?
<Ursinha> JoT, a apostila chama foca linux
<Ursinha> :P
<xispirito> aha
<flambaz> JoT: aprendi muito com o foca.. vai na fe.
<flambaz> JoT: tem muita coisa no foca linux.
<Ursinha> JoT, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<flambaz> JoT: pode ler
<Ursinha> JoT, como vc vai administrar um servidor, é bom entender como as coisas funcionam bem, pq é responsabilidade adminstrar máquina :)
<Geowany> JoT: dependo do objetivo, recomendo também o www.hardware.com.br (antigo www.guiadohardware.net), lá tem muitos artigos muito bem explicado sobre os serviços mais comuns disponibilizador pelo GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> JoT: uma dica
<Rudolf> JoT: sobe um servidor linux num virtualbox/vmware e teste o que vc está tentando aprender
<Ursinha> boa idéia
<Rudolf> JoT: para não fazer caquinha no ambiente de produção
<Geowany> Rudolf: eu sempre faço uma cópia de qualquer coisa que eu vou alterar no servidor
<Rudolf> Geowany: outra boa dica
<Geowany> cd /etc/squid/ ; cp squid.conf squid.conf.bkp ; nano squid.conf
<Rudolf> JoT: sempre que vc for alterar um arquivo faça algo como cp arquivo.conf arquivo.conf_17092012
<Geowany> hipoteticamente
<Rudolf> JoT: pq SE der merda, vc volta o ultimo que funcionou
<xispirito> dependendo de onde mexo vou além, criptografo a cópia
<chemonz> Ursinha, recomendo o http://wiki.hackstore.com.br
<chemonz> :D
<chemonz> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> chemonz, haha, não
<xispirito> chemonz: Gentoo user?
<chemonz> xispirito, não.... Gentoo foi só a base do meu sistema
<Geowany> chemonz: bacana a ideia...ontem eu tinha perguntado isso pro Rudolf
<chemonz> Geowany, rud? do rio?
<xispirito> então você tem uma distro?
<Geowany> chemonz: sobre o lance do *.tbz2
<Geowany> isso é interessante pra laboratorios ou máquinas "administrativas" que geralmente são compradas em lotes e geralmente tem o mesmo hardware
<Geowany> instalação massiva não tem pra onde, é pacote mesmo
<Ursinha> JoT, vc tá vivo ainda? :)
<xispirito> se todas forem x86 com processadores relativamente parecidos ... dá
<xispirito> err ... se todas forem da mesma arquitetura com processadores relativamente parecidos ...
<Rudolf> calor
<Rudolf> pqp
<Ursinha> nem me fala
<Ursinha> tá soda aqui em campinas
<Geowany> aqui no acre tá marcando 48°C de sensação térmica
<chemonz> xispirito, não oficialmente pois não registrei (e nem irei) no distrowatch
<chemonz> :D
<chemonz> Geowany, é... o portage funciona a anos com pacotes
<chemonz> o Google usa o mesmo pra gerar o chromeOS não é a toa
<chemonz> http://br-linux.org/2010/chromium-os-adotando-o-portage-do-gentoo/
<chemonz> nó! quase 3 anos isso já
<chemonz> :D
<chemonz> segue a doc oficial do google pra usar o portage nos padrões deles (pra quem gosta)
<chemonz> https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/developer-guide
<chemonz> Geowany, é fih... exatamente nisso que criei o yax
<xispirito> chemonz: legal, parabéns pelo feito
<chemonz> Geowany, eu só uso flag genérica do GCC exatamente por isso tb
<chemonz> xispirito, vlw jones
<Ursinha> Geowany, O_O
<xispirito> jones 0.0
<Ursinha> lol
<Geowany> chemonz: bacana! eu to com um gentoo instalado na vm. Nada mais do que produto da ociosidade, mas pelo visto a greve das federais acabou...
<chemonz> Geowany, hahahahahaha boa
<chemonz> testa esse cara ae
<Ursinha> gentoozinho tamagotchi :P
<chemonz> eu uso a mesma ferramenta que a equipe de engenharia do gentoo usa pra gerar os stages oficial
<chemonz> oficiais
<chemonz> "catalyst"
<chemonz> Ursinha, sahuahuahuahau
<Ursinha> eu gostava muito do meu gentoo
<Ursinha> *muito*
<Ursinha> mas dá um trabalho do cão manter
<Ursinha> não pode descuidar, senão morre
<Ursinha> :P
<Geowany> Ursinha: http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601634_4133026376853_124065286_n.jpg?dl=0
<Ursinha> afe
<xispirito> eu saí compilando tudo no meu e matei meu /bin/login
<xispirito> não tinha santo que revivesse
<Geowany> Ursinha: no momento que o salveti falou sobre o tamagochi no hangout eu ri litros! kkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> hahahahahaha
<Geowany> ei Ursinha, finalmente vi uma vantagem do ubuntu como servidor em cima do debian
<Ursinha> diga
<chemonz> Geowany, debian não presta
<Geowany> nada de flame aí hein galera...kkkk
<chemonz> Geowany, não é flame, é experiência com "mundo adulto"
<Geowany> Ursinha: aqui tem um server rodando o zimbra
<Geowany> só que o bicho tá em versão antiga e deu pau no hd
<chemonz> Geowany, distro não define nada... te mostro como eu rodo o OMSA num debian em chroot
<Rudolf> xispirito: basta jogar o stage3 por cima e recompilar
<Geowany> pra subir outro, só no debian lenny
<Rudolf> xispirito: já fiz um rm -rf /lib acidental
<chemonz> logo roda em qualquer coisa q use kernel [23].x.x
<chemonz> :D
<chemonz> receita completa = http://wiki.hackstore.com.br/index.php?title=Instale_o_%22DELL_OMSA_7.0%22_no_Yaxkin_Server
<chemonz> instalando num Novell = http://wiki.hackstore.com.br/index.php?title=Instale_o_%22DELL_OMSA_7.0%22_no_OpenSuse
<chemonz> :D
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu tinha backup ... restaurei, ams alguma coisa mais profunda morreu e não consegui achar o que era
<Geowany> Ursinha: quem disse que achei um repositorio online? mas pra versão homologada desse zimbra, pedia o ubuntu 8.04
<xispirito> fiz chroot, recompilei .. nada
<Geowany> Ursinha: até dia desses ainda vi servidores do 6.06 online ainda
<chemonz> xispirito, cê é ruim de serviço hein
<chemonz> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> chemonz: =D
<Ursinha> Geowany, nussa
<chemonz> xispirito, bota em chroot num livecd ---> emerge -eD world
<chemonz> :D
<xispirito> na época eu ainda não era o ninja das galáxias
<chemonz> e depois um emerge -e system
<Geowany> Ursinha: outra coisa, as tãos faladas "quebras de pacotes" em updates
<chemonz> cabou fih
 * xispirito anda com a auto-estima em baixa
 * chemonz corre....
<chemonz> Geowany, só quem usa Gentoo entende o lado do mantenedor da distro quando um user reclama dessas quebras de pkt
<chemonz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> dia desses peguei um ubuntu server onde minha esposa trabalha, atualizei ele do 8.04 até o 10.04
<chemonz> pkg*
 * MarconM olha torto para xispirito G.G
<MarconM> Geowany: aqui na empresa é 9.04
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Geowany: já passei por isso
<xispirito> chemonz: eu só lembro que tava compilando xfce4 quando deu a quebra
<Rudolf> Geowany: quando cheguei para trabalhar no cluster que falei ontem
<chemonz> xispirito, kkkkkkkkkk
<chemonz> usa pacote fih
<Rudolf> Geowany: era ubuntu 8.04
<Geowany> esse meu pc aqui mesmo
<chemonz> portage tem MUITO pacote binário
<Rudolf> Geowany: atualizar fez o cluster "explodir"
<chemonz> eu raramente compilo tudo
<Geowany> instalei o ubuntu 11.10 no primeiro dia de trabalho
<MarconM> Ursinha: quero atualizar ele para o 12.04
<xispirito> chemonz: eu não uso mais Gentoo hoje em dia
<Rudolf> Geowany: o principal serviço, que mantinha os /homes e o aplicativo integrado NFS morreu
<MarconM> tenho que inserir o repo
<MarconM> eh
<Geowany> fiz update pro 12.04 e instalei o pacote kubuntu-desktop
<Geowany> Rudolf: e aí? qual foi a solução?
<Ursinha> Geowany, o update do 8.04 funcionou?
<Rudolf> Geowany: ler muito
<xispirito> administrar NFS em rede grande é muito divertido
<Geowany> Ursinha: sim...e esse server ainda está de pé!
<Rudolf> Geowany: e verificar que da versão 10.10 para a 11.04 dividiu-se o pacte nfs em 4 (se não me engano)
<Geowany> xispirito: kkkkkkkkk...deve ser!
<Rudolf> Geowany: faltou a parte de sincronização
<Geowany> Rudolf: pois é...tem essas mudancinhas chatas
<Geowany> Rudolf: tipo...ontem, se eu tivesse me baseando pelo handbook-ptbr do gentoo, eu teria quebrado a cara com o make.conf
<Geowany> que foi parar lá dentro do dir do portage
<chemonz> xispirito, eu só uso em servers
<xispirito> chemonz: eu migrei para OpenBSD
<chemonz> xispirito, NFS em rede grande é uma bosta
<xispirito> sempre que dá, uso
<chemonz> Geowany, esse handbook tá desativado desde 2008
<chemonz> :D
<Ursinha> Geowany, que beleza :)
<chemonz> xispirito, fez MUITO bem
<xispirito> aha
<chemonz> houveram mudanças no padrão de novo
<chemonz> agora o make.conf foi pro /etc/portage
<chemonz> fiquem atentos
<chemonz> ;)
<Geowany> chemonz: percebi isso ontem
<xispirito> quando usava era em /etc
<Geowany> cara, é por isso que meu sonho é aquela nova proposta de organização por diretórios do gobolinux
<Geowany> eu acho aquilo ali mt bacana
<xispirito> eu tenho medo daquele monte de symlinks
<Geowany> só lembro daquela musiquinha: "cada um no seu quadrado, cada um no seu quadrado..." (tomar que grude nas suas mentes até vcs deitarem pra dormir hj)
<Geowany> xispirito: symlinks por symlnks a /usr/lib tá cheio...
 * xispirito tem direito de dar pitaco, é open source
<Birex> oi
<Geowany> kkk
<Geowany> oi Birex
<Geowany> Ursinha: minha mulher que tem trauma de ubuntu... =/
<xispirito> aliás, alguém já tentou o Funtoo?
<Ursinha> Geowany, ué, pq?
<Geowany> Ursinha: pq a wifi do notebook dela não conectava
<Geowany> Ursinha: aí ela achava que era o ubuntu
<tiagoscd> Geowany: qual o modelo da placa wireless?
<Rudolf> Geowany: comprou sem pesquisar ?
<Geowany> Ursinha: instalei o debian
<Geowany> tiagoscd: tenho que ver direitinho
<Geowany> Rudolf: não, o notebook veio com o mandriva
<tiagoscd> se for broadcom é só instalar um pacote
<tiagoscd> que resolve
<Geowany> foi a primeira vez que vi um notebook com uma distro decente...
<Geowany> tiagoscd: ela só gosta do debian
<xispirito> naaa, bom mesmo é o fênix
<Geowany> xispirito: kkkkk
<xispirito> fênix é o que há
<Geowany> xispirito: fenix só o Ikki mesmo...
<xispirito> eheahuau
<chemonz> Geowany, precisam reescrever a LSB
<chemonz> tirar logo as merda
<chemonz>  /proc mesmo é um q deveria ter ido pro limbo a muito tempo
<Geowany> chemonz: hahuahuhau...e as informações dinamicas?
<Geowany> não tem disco que aguente
<Geowany> ssd nem se fala
<chemonz> Geowany, /sys ?  rs
<Geowany> tiagoscd: estou em fase de readaptação com o ubuntu, em breve eu vou tentar uma nova conversão
<Geowany> chemonz: ah sim...unificar tudo né...
<chemonz> Geowany, mas tudo roda na memória ram
<chemonz> rs
<chemonz> Geowany, é é
<xispirito> os BSD vem sem /proc por default, e funcionam maravilhosamente
<chemonz> fazer o que tá falando desde 2007
<Geowany> pois é...não sei pq tem isso
<tiagoscd> Geowany: entendi... qualquer coisa, se for Broadcom, o pacote é b43-fwcutter
<Geowany> xispirito: os BSD ficam só de olho no Linux....onde o Linux desliza, eles corrigem com outro conceito
<Geowany> tiagoscd: aquele instalador de drivers instala ele automatico?
<xispirito> não sei quem cuida quem ... mas que um cuida o outro, cuida
<tiagoscd> Geowany: o jockey? se for ele, sim
<Geowany> vish
<Geowany> reunião aqui
<Geowany> mais tarde eu volto
<Geowany> fui
<tiagoscd> valel
<tiagoscd> *valeu
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, boa tarde
<Ursinha> valel :P
<Ursinha> boa tarde tiagoscd :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: olá
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: opa!
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, é vc mesmo? :P
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: bom, essa pergunta soh pode ser respondida com sim, mas alem disso, sou quem vc estah pensando tb
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> pela resposta, é vc mesmo
<Ursinha> hauhauhauha
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: estou no meu emacs :P
<xispirito> eeeeee \o/
<xispirito> eu nunca testei o cliente IRC do emacs, apesar de ser a primeira app que abro quando ligo o sistema
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, que beleza :)
<Trovic_> !ping
<Ursinha> Trovic_, não tem bot aqui :)
<Trovic> Ursinha, iche achei que tinha :p
<Ursinha> Trovic, mas deu na mesma, eu respondei o seu ping :P
<Trovic> Ursinha, verdade
<Trovic> mas antigamente tinha um bootzinho aqui no cannal né
<Ursinha> Trovic, tinha sim
<Ursinha> mas ai deu problema com o servidor onde tava
<Ursinha> com o tempo a gente coloca de novo no ar
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: viu o Docs que compartilhei contigo a respeito da Latinoware?
<Trovic> Falando em Latinoware alguem de Foz do Iguacu disposto a me hospedar ??
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, eu vi mas não li todo
<Ursinha> preciso ler
<Ursinha> tá na file
<Ursinha> fila
<Ursinha> :)
<tiagoscd> vale a pena ver os easter eggs
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<MarconM> tiagoscd: acho q vou nesse latinoware
<MarconM> tenho parente e fox
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> MarconM: show
<tiagoscd> :D
<MarconM> sim
<Trovic> Se brincar tb vou mas vou levar uma barraca e acampar do lado de fora do evento
<Trovic> hotel é muito caro :p
<tiagoscd> Trovic: chora um espaço junto na casa dos parentes do MarconM em foz :P
<xispirito> o mais massa é a indiada, acampar dá um charma a mais
<MarconM> aeuahueahuah
<xispirito> #charme
<Trovic> MarconM, tem como
<MarconM> tiagoscd: perto de minha prima ninguem chega nao
<MarconM> --'
 * Trovic é pobre mais é limpinho
<xispirito> =D
<MarconM> ta loco .... perto de lika ninguem chega parto
<MarconM> perto
<xispirito> MarconM: diz pra ela que eu configuro um openBSD em cinco min, ela vai cair em amor
<Trovic> MarconM, hasusahuhasu nao se preoculpe nao
<tiagoscd> E boas-vindas ao MarconM, novo operador do #ubuntu-br :-)
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> Trovic: aeuahuehua
<MarconM> to ligado
<MarconM> Trovic: soh se voce prometer que vai jogar left 4 dead
<xispirito> MarconM: ganhou op fia?
<MarconM> com agente quando sair
<MarconM> xispirito: sim
<xispirito> aha =D
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc é de foz?
<Trovic> MarconM, fechado
<MarconM> Ursinha: nao ... mas meus parentes sao todos de la
<xispirito> eu vivo no limiar entre troll e bom moço ... ninguém me dá op
<Ursinha> MarconM, tendi
<tiagoscd> aonde vocês moram aí povo?
<xispirito> eu moro num lugar que quando para de chover, começa o vento ...
<Trovic> tiagoscd, SP
<tiagoscd> xispirito: Joinville?
<tiagoscd> uehuaheua
<tiagoscd> Trovic: capital?
<xispirito> tiagoscd: é no sul também =D
<tiagoscd> xispirito: é que descreveu perfeitamente o clima daqui
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> sul arre
<tiagoscd> :)
<Trovic> tiagoscd, sim
<tiagoscd> Trovic: :)
<Trovic> tiagoscd, é impressao minha ou o grupo de sp é meio parado ??
<dancasttro> Alguem conhece algum grupo de usuarios ubuntu ou linux no ceara?
<Trovic> Ursinha, é impressao minha ou o grupo de sp é meio parado ??
<Ursinha> dancasttro, então, tem o grupo regional, mas não necessariamente está movimentado
<Ursinha> Trovic, o problema é que movimento depende da disponibilidade das pessoas, e nem sempre pessoal tem tempo
<Ursinha> mas não dependa disso não pra se envolver, tem outros meios :)
<Trovic> que meios
<Trovic> ??
<Ursinha> ué, aqui :)
<Ursinha> tem a lista de email do ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> se vc quiser saber como contribuir, é só perguntar pra gente
<Trovic> Ursinha, acabei de me inscrever
<Ursinha> Trovic, olha só: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/fazer-para-contribuir-com-ubuntu.html
<Trovic> Ursinha, acho que vou voltar a traduzir entao
<Ursinha> Trovic, \o/
<Ursinha> a gente precisa dar uma revisada da documentação pra quem quiser participar
<Ursinha> só anda faltando um pouco de tempo
<Trovic> ursinha pode contar comigo
<Ursinha> :) beleza
<Trovic> estou com um atestado de 7 dias aqui
<balinha> pessoal, sempre que tento postar algo no forum do ubuntu e em alguns outros sites fico recebendo uma mensagem de conexão reiniciada. Alguma idéia?
<dancasttro> alguem ai do ceara querendo levantar esse comunidade?
<MarconM> Trovic: entao voce ta de boa
<MarconM> ta assistindo até tv globinho
<MarconM> aueahueahuah
<Trovic> MarconM, uashuashauhaushau
<Trovic> é pra quem pode
<Ursinha> dancasttro, começa fazendo as coisas, a gente ajuda vc a organizar e entrar em contato com o pessoal
 * MarconM ta esperando a professora Ursinha falar sobre metapacote até hj
<dancasttro> Ursula certo mais por onde eu começo?
<balinha> redes sociais são sempre um bom lugar para procurar pessoas que queiram se envolver
<morfeu> boa tarde
<morfeu> alguem ai pode me ajudar na conf do dhcp-server3 ?
<morfeu> alguem ai pode me ajudar na conf do dhcp-server ?
<morfeu> Fisico
<morfeu> Hertz
<morfeu> kernel
<Ursinha> dancasttro, o que vc gostaria de fazer?
<Ursinha> olha só, tem um artigo no blog do ubuntu-br-sc falando sobre isso
<morfeu> pode colar o erro aqui?
<Ursinha> dancasttro, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/fazer-para-contribuir-com-ubuntu.html
<Ursinha> morfeu, se tiver até 3 linhas, pode, senão, usa o paste.ubuntu.com
<psyl0n> Ursinha:
<Ursinha> eu
<morfeu> Ursinha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211833/
<Ursinha> morfeu, deixa ver
<morfeu> Ursinha: ok, obrighado
<Ursinha> morfeu, esse erro aí tá dizendo que o arquivo de configuração está com problema de sintaxe
<morfeu> Ursinha: onde eu posto o print
<morfeu> ?
<Ursinha> morfeu, do arquivo?
<morfeu> pra vc ver as minhas config
<morfeu> Ursinha: sim
<Ursinha> morfeu, vc pode instalar um pacote que chama pastebinit
<Ursinha> ai vc roda pastebinit arquivo
<Ursinha> e ele cola no paste pra vc e te dá o link direto
<Ursinha> mas na mensagem de erro já fala onde está o problema: linha 55 e 61
<balinha> quem aqui está usando a 12.04?
<morfeu> Ursinha: hm
<morfeu> Ursinha onde eu posto a imagem?
<Ursinha> morfeu, imagem do que exatamente?
<morfeu> sem ter q instalar o pastbinit
<morfeu> Ursinha: do print da minha config
<Trovic> balinha, eu
<Ursinha> morfeu, instala o pastebinit ou abre o arquivo e cola no paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Ursinha> subir imagem dificulta a vida de todo mundo que poderia te ajudar...
<Ursinha> a gente fala pra subir imagem só quando não tem como postar o texto
<balinha> Trovic, teve algum problema com navegação ou proxy? Aqui simplesmente não carrega determinados sites ou funções de sites
<balinha> outros ficam com a navegação lenta
<dancasttro> Ursinha vou dar uma lida
<Trovic> balinha, que navegador vc usa
<morfeu> Ursinha: verdade
<MarconM> Trovic: quando vai ser o latinoware msm
<MarconM> Trovic: sera q vai ter muita nerda pro la =)
<balinha> Trovic, firefox e chromium
<Trovic> MarconM, de 17 a 19 de outubro
<Trovic> MarconM, acho que sim
<balinha> logo quando instalei o so eu estava com esse problema. ai ontem do nada ele parou de implicar com os sites e hoje voltou para a mesma coisa
<balinha> Trovic, fico recebendo erro de conexão resetada, sem comunicação com servidor, sem resposta
<morfeu> Ursinha http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/capturadatelal.png/
<Trovic> balinha, eu tb estou com esse erro
<Trovic> mas era por causa do speedy
<Ursinha> morfeu, olha só, eu quero te ajudar :) mas seria bom vc aprender a fazer direito, já que mexer na configuração do dhcp é coisa mais avançada
<Ursinha> então cola o conteudo do arquivo no paste e me manda o link, por favor :)
<balinha> Trovic, aqui é velox
<spenccerbr> balinha, tb uso o 12.04 e não tenho nenhum problema de conexão.
<balinha> só que no windows funciona normalmente
<spenccerbr> e tb uso velox aqui.
<Trovic> balinha, bem entao nao pode ser o msm erro que o meu
<Trovic> :D
<Trovic> vc jah tentou pingar algun dos sites que dao problema pra connectar
<balinha> Trovic, assim, não é que o site não abra, e sim algum link. Por exemplo, entrei no twitter e fui na pagina de configurações. quando quero sair de lá, não sai de jeito nenhum
<morfeu> Ursinha: sei, pq eu noa estou no pc q ta com o prob, ai quertia tira as duvidas para qdo chegar fazer certinho
 * morfeu faz up velox
<balinha> outra, o rhytmbox parou de abrir as rádios, fica dando erro de fluxo
 * morfeu faz up velox mesmo se q oi dizer q nao tem disponibilidade
<balinha> ou fluxo sem dados, algo assim
<balinha> up velox?
<spenccerbr> o erro do rhytmbox eu também tenho.
<balinha> spenccerbr, mas o estranho é, antes ele funcionava normalmente
<Ursinha> morfeu, só não tem como eu te ajudar pq sem o arquivo eu não sei quais são as linhas que tem problema, eu teria que ter o arquivo inteiro pra saber
<spenccerbr> o meu erro no rhytmbox, sempre existiu, desde que eu instalei.
<morfeu> Ursinha: ok, mas tarde eu entro entao
<balinha> aqui não :/
<spenccerbr> ele toca por um tempo, dps para.
<balinha> no site do ubuntu mesmo, eu entreo no forum normalmente, e na hora de postar, ele dá erro
<morfeu> Ursinha mas tarde entao eu posto, obrigado pela a sua atencao
<spenccerbr> já tentou atualizar a distro?
<Ursinha> morfeu, beleza, quando vc postar posta pra mim que eu vejo
<Ursinha> esse erro aqui? http://askubuntu.com/questions/182598/rhythmbox-error-trying-to-listen-to-online-radio-erro-ao-tocar-radio
<balinha> spenccerbr, totalmente atualizada
<Ursinha> vcs reportaram o bug?
<balinha> mas não aparece nada para ser reportado aqui
<balinha> e não consigo postar no forum
<balinha> e estou com preguiça de ir no windows instalar os drivers e fazer isso por lá
<Ursinha> mas se não tá funcionando como deve não é um bug? :)
<morfeu> Ursinha eu uso o squid facil server
<balinha> eu não consigo postar o problema no forum
<Ursinha> balinha, a gente tenta ajudar aqui
<Ursinha> se não der, a gente abre um bug
<Ursinha> balinha, o erro do rhythmbox é esse ai que colei o link?
<balinha> Ursinha, eu até dei uma procurada no forum para ver se encontrava algum problema parecido, mas nada
<balinha> Ursinha, vou olhar agora. só 1 min
<Trovic> Gente eu to morrendo com o calor aqui em sp
<balinha> Ursinha, ah sim! é esse mesmo problema! eu tentei rodar o debug, mas o arquivo ficava em branco
<balinha> Trovic, quase 2 meses sem chuva, não é?
<Ursinha> deixa ver se acho o bug
<Trovic> balinha, aqui ta osso
<balinha> imagino
<Trovic> balinha, ce é de onde
<balinha> nordeste
<Trovic> voces que estao de boa ai minha avo falou que la na bahia esta um frio
<balinha> bahia parece o deserto
<morfeu> Trovic aqui mesmo nao
<morfeu> so se for no sul da bahia
<balinha> é um inferno durante o dia
<balinha> e na noite fica bastante frio
<morfeu> balinha oin
<balinha> Ursinha, consegui resultado no debug!
<Ursinha> ae!
<MateusLN> Estou usando o Ubuntu 12.10 e Apport demora um bom tempo para mandar o erro, é normal isso ?
<morfeu> tipo, pra ubuntu server é melhor de 64bits ?
<morfeu> pq no sitre o recomendado é este
<Ursinha> MateusLN, deve ser pq ele está processando bastante informação pra mandar pro launchpad
<Ursinha> acontece aqui tb
<MarconM> pessoal ... prova hj ... até mais tarde
<MateusLN> Ursinha: hmm blz, se n ia ser foda mandar um bug do reportador de bugs kkk
<Ursinha> hauahuahuaha
<Ursinha> mas todo programa tem bug né hauahuahua até o reportador de bug
<Ursinha> aconteceu comigo aqui, acho que até tirei um print
<MateusLN> kkk eu sei mas ia ser engraçado
<balinha> Ursinha, falando nisso, não estou conseguindo usar o pastebin. alguma outra solução para colar a saida do debug?
<Ursinha> balinha, o que tá havendo?
<balinha> assim como os outros sites, eu não consigo me comunicar com ele. quando clico no submit ele não faz nada
<balinha> e depois retorna erro de que não pode se ocnectar
<Miya_> balinha, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=paste+code
<Ursinha> Miya_, aqui não é permitido esse tipo de coisa, certo?
<Ursinha> balinha, que bizonho..
<Ursinha> balinha, vc consegue acessar as coisas sem ser pelo browser?
<balinha> como assim?
<balinha> apt e afins?
<Ursinha> balinha, isso
<balinha> sim sim
<Ursinha> pq vc pode usar o pastebinit daí
<Ursinha> balinha, vc instala o pacote pastebinit e faz
<Ursinha> pastebinit arquivo_que_vc_quer_colar
<Ursinha> ai ele cola no paste e gera pra
<Ursinha> vc
<balinha> Command-line pastebin client
<balinha> esse?
<Ursinha> chama pastebinit o pacote, se for esse o nome então é :)
<Ursinha> a descrição bate
<balinha> Ursinha, quando eu uso o comando ele já daria automaticamente a resposta com o link do paste, certo?
<Ursinha> certo
<balinha> não estou recebendo a resposta
<Ursinha> mas que zica
<Ursinha> volta nada? ou não volta?
<balinha> tentei com sudo e sem sudo
<balinha> me diga uma coisa, qual a linha para olhar minhas configurações de rede? gateway e companhia?
<morfeu> balinha etc/interfaces
<xispirito> Miya_: o que este treco faz?
<Ursinha> xispirito, é um link estupido que simula uma busca no google
 * xispirito tem pavor de site que só funciona via javascript
<Ursinha> basicamente chama a pessoa de idiota
<xispirito> bem ... aqui ele não funcionou =D
<Ursinha> ahuahauha
<Ursinha> balinha, vc tá conectado direto no modem/roteador da internet ou tá em alguma outra estrutura?
<xispirito> é a coisa que mais me irrita na web, vem um site, bonito, com um menu principal ... em javascript ¬¬
<Ursinha> né?
<balinha> Ursinha, wifi
<balinha> estou em um notebook dell
<Ursinha> mas tá na sua casa?
<balinha> sim
<balinha> eu dei um ifconfig aqui
<Ursinha> e ai?
<Ursinha> o lance é pq só alguns sites vc não acessa
<balinha> na eth1 deu uma perda de pacotes aqui, Pacotes TX:67219 erros:29 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<Ursinha> não faz muito sentido pra mim
<balinha> Ursinha, isso mesmo, também não entendi essa limitação..
<Ursinha> balinha, se vc tá wifi, então o adaptador deve ser wlan0 ou algo similar
<optiklenz> oiii
<Ursinha> eth1 seria normalmente o adaptador de rede com fio
 * xispirito canta: telletubbies, teletubbies ...
<Ursinha> optiklenz, olááá
<optiklenz> Ursinha: :)
<optiklenz> Miya_: ola miya
<optiklenz> flambaz: upa
<Ursinha> já volto
<optiklenz> tiraram meu gline da freenode :D
<balinha> Ursinha, bem, com o infconfig só aparece eth0 eth1 e lo
<Ursinha> jesus
<Miya_> optiklenz, opa, =)
<Ursinha> balinha, e vc tá no ubuntu mesmo?
<balinha> hahaha
<balinha> sim
<balinha> :3
<balinha> >:3]
<Ursinha> balinha, tá ficando cada vez mais bizonho isso
<Ursinha> hauahuahauh
<xispirito> balinha: no seu micro tem um cabo de rede, plugado a um roteador sem fio, issso?
<balinha> sem micro
<Ursinha> já volto balinha
<balinha> Ursinha, certo :)
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> então ... você pluga o cabo onde?
 * xispirito não vai falar, não vai falar ...
<optiklenz> r...
<balinha> kkkkk
<optiklenz> balinha: h ou m ?
<optiklenz> quer tc?
<optiklenz> Miya_: da onde vc tc ?
<Miya_> optiklenz, aqui não é permitido esse tipo de coisa, certo?
<balinha> eu quero é resolver meu problema
<balinha> ;A;
<optiklenz> balinha: qual problema?
<optiklenz> nos conte
<optiklenz> Miya_: não sei, fiquei com preguiça de ler as regras :(
<balinha> alguns botões de alguns sites não funcionam aqui
<balinha> fico sem receber resposta do servidor
<xispirito> claro, não tem micro 0.0
<optiklenz> hmm
<optiklenz> já tentou em outro navegador?
<optiklenz> usa o safari
<optiklenz> que não terás problemas
<optiklenz> brinks
<optiklenz> kkkkk
<optiklenz> mas já tentou em outro navegador?
<balinha> firefox, chromium e um outro que baixei hoje no desespero
<dancasttro> Pessoal uma duvida
<optiklenz> poxa vida
<dancasttro> qual o melhor servidor web para linux
<optiklenz> é só a imagem do botaao que não abre ?
<balinha> optiklenz, a função do botão
<xispirito> log784, quanto é?
<balinha> por exemplo, eu abro o pastebin, colo o texto e na hora do submit, ele não faz nada
<balinha> dica sem resposta do servidor
<optiklenz> balinha: ja parou pra pensar que talvez o problema seja na aplicação e não no seu navegador?
<optiklenz> por isso que eu não uso mais linux como desktop moça, é muito sofrimento
<balinha> optiklenz, a aplicação não funcionava antes de ontem, funcionou ontem, parou hoje
<optiklenz> então porque ta trocando o navegador?
<optiklenz> não entendi
<balinha> optiklenz, não troquei, testei em vários para ver se o problema não seria em um específico
<optiklenz> e a aplicação é sua?
<xispirito> balinha: você bloqueou js?
<xispirito> dancasttro: acho que apache ganhou a briga, a tempos ...
<optiklenz> balinha: voce desenvolve ela? ou ta acessando a aplicação de alguém?
<balinha> optiklenz, é o pastebin
<balinha> twitter também fica assim
<balinha> optiklenz, java está habilitado
<dancasttro> certo mais é melhor instalar o xampp ou instalar serviço por serviço
<dancasttro> tipo apache, mysql e php
<xispirito> dá no mesmo =D
<optiklenz> dancasttro: melhor webserver pra linux
<optiklenz> dancasttro: ;while [ $? -eq 0 ];do nc -vlp 8080 -c'(r=read;e=echo;$r a b c;z=$r;while [ ${#z} -gt 2 ];do $r z;done;f=`$e $b|sed 's/[^a-z0-9_.-]//gi'`;h="HTTP/1.0";o="$h 200 OK\r\n";c="Content";if [ -z $f ];then($e $o;ls|(while $r n;do if [ -f "$n" ]; then $e "`ls -gh $n`";fi;done););elif [ -f $f ];then $e "$o$c-Type: `file -ib $f`\n$c-Length: `stat -c%s $f`";$e;cat $f;else $e -e "$h 404 Not Found\n\n404\n";fi)';done
<xispirito> aha, nc rule
<optiklenz> balinha: http://store.apple.com/br/configure/MD101BZ/A?
<optiklenz> balinha: isso vai resolver
<xispirito> eu já tive que usar nc, sem net e sem ssh ...
<dancasttro> legal valeu
<balinha> hahahha
<optiklenz> dancasttro: as ordens BRO
<MarconM> boa notie
<optiklenz> e ae MarcÃo!!!!
<optiklenz> macarone!
<optiklenz> beleza ?
<MarconM> blz
<dcosta> boa noite
<balinha> pessoal, proxy da rede deve ficar em automatico ou nenhum? estou conectando através de um roteador wifi
<optiklenz> tem proxy na rede?
<balinha> acredito que não. eu sou bem fraco em relação a redes..mas o caso é, só tem um roteador mesmo, a configuração foi toda no automatico
<optiklenz> pode deixar desligado
<optiklenz> então
<Ursinha> afe....
<Ursinha> optiklenz, a regra é simples aqui: não maltratar os novatos, não ficar falando mal do ubuntu, pq né, tenha dó entrar aqui e fazer isso
<Ursinha> basicamente isso
<Ursinha> balinha, voltei
<optiklenz> Ursinha: ah, então vou me dar muito bem, pq não maltrato ninguém e nem falo mal de ubuntu
<optiklenz> eu sou novato tb
<balinha> Ursinha, ainda estou lutando
<Ursinha> aham, deu pra ver
<Ursinha> balinha, vc fez alguma coisa ai nesse meio tempo?
<balinha> Ursinha, estava lento esse topico, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,94344.msg518504.html#msg518504
<Ursinha> deixa ler
<balinha> Ursinha, pelo que vi aqui, a eth1 é a wifi mesmo
<Ursinha> jesus :)
<optiklenz> vish
<optiklenz> balinha: serio mesmo ?
<Ursinha> balinha, vc consegue acessar o pastebin do browser mas não consegue enviar nada, é isso
<Ursinha> ?
<balinha> Ursinha, isso mesmo
<balinha> optiklenz, sim ;A;
<balinha> - Device: eth1  [wifortes] -----------------------------------------------------
<balinha>   Type:              802.11 WiFi
<Ursinha> isso não faz o menor sentido
<Ursinha> nada faz sentido
<optiklenz> nossa
<optiklenz> sd;kda
<optiklenz> bom queridos novos amigs
<optiklenz> eu vou me retirar
<optiklenz> irei para minha residência
<balinha> boa noite
<balinha> :)
<optiklenz> hasta luego
<Ursinha> jesus cristo, como fazer
<Ursinha> hmmm
<Ursinha> deixa recapitular então, desculpa se vc já disse
<Ursinha> vc tem qual versão instalada mesmo?
<Ursinha> do ubuntu
<balinha> 12.04
<balinha> 64bits
<Ursinha> e o que exatamente vc fez que parou de funcionar?
<balinha> hahaha
<balinha> nada
<balinha> está assim desde a instalação
<Ursinha> ah, então nunca funcionou...
<balinha> só que ontem ele resolveu funcionar certinho
<balinha> e hoje parou
<Ursinha> vc tem um livecd ou liveusb?
<balinha> mas não alterei nada
<balinha> tenho sim
<balinha> e é a mesma coisa pelo live
<balinha> acho que é algo no roteador
<Ursinha> hmmm.
<Ursinha> vc tem dual boot ou é só ubuntu?
<balinha> dual
<balinha> windows funciona normalmente
<balinha> w7
<Ursinha> afe maria
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> quais sites mais dão problema?
<Freax> Desculpe peguei o bonde andando o que não funciona balinha
<balinha> Freax, funções em alguns sites que visito e radios no rhythmbox
<balinha> por exemplo, no pastebin, eu não vou para lugar nenhum depois do submit
<Ursinha> balinha, qual site mais dá problema?
<balinha> paste, twitter, facebook, hotmail, ubuntu
<Ursinha> afe, nada?
<Ursinha> tem algum que funciona direito?
<Freax> Qual navegador ?
<Ursinha> Freax, ele disse que testou em 3 diferentes..
<Freax> Se funciona no w7 descartaria router
<Freax> 3 navegadores...
<Freax> Algum é o chrome do Google
<Freax> ?
<balinha> sim
<balinha> chromium, firefox e outro que não lembro o nome
<balinha> mas esse nem abria site nenhum
<Freax> O chrome tem Java e flash embutidos
<balinha> youtube funciona normalmente aqui
<balinha> ja fiz os testes de java e tudo ok
<Freax> Bom e os dns
<balinha> bom, essa é a parte que eu realmente não entendo nada
<Ursinha> Freax, ele entra na pagina mas não consegue fazer as coisas, então acho que tá resolvendo o nome direito
<balinha> mas nunca precisei confirurar nada
<Ursinha> balinha, assim, o site tem um ip, quando vc chama a url, o dns acha o ip referente a url que vc digitou (explicando bem grosseiramente)
<Ursinha> ai vc consegue acessar o site
<balinha> sim sim
<Ursinha> balinha, pra saber se tá funcionando certinho, abre um terminal e digita ping twitter.com, por exemplo
<Ursinha> ele vai pingar um ip
<Ursinha> mas se vc entra na pagina mas ela não faz nada, é alguma outra coisa bem bizarra
<Ursinha> que pode sim ser no browser...
<balinha> assim, ela faz. eu consigo logar e acessar o feed
<Freax> É que em 3 browsers ..
<balinha> mas ai quando vou nas aba de ocnfigurações
<balinha> na aba*
<balinha> não faz mais nada
<balinha> facebook não passa da tela de login
<balinha> consigo navegar normalmente pelo site e forum do ubuntu
<balinha> mas não consigo postar tópicos ou respostas
<Freax> Como disse a ursinha não faz sentido
<balinha> eu sei :/
<Ursinha> hm, alguma coisa com ssl será?
<Ursinha> pq as coisas que ele não consegue fazer precisam de autenticação
<balinha> ah sim, não se se importa, mas tive o mesmo problema com o mint
<Freax> Se loga no site , deveria postar qualquer instrução o browser seria capaz de interpretar
<Ursinha> Freax, ele não consegue logar
<Ursinha> consegue balinha?
<balinha> consigo logar no twitter
<Ursinha> afe
<balinha> no facebook não consegui
<Ursinha> Freax, não faz nenhum sentido
<balinha> só para deixar claro, estou usando um notebook dell
<Ursinha> balinha, vc não tá na china não né? :P
<balinha> e não sei se o Freax pegou, mas a placa wifi tá configurada como eth1
<balinha> Ursinha, era mais fácil no japão
<balinha> hahah
<Freax> Bom sugestões,  no terminal, iptables -F
<Ursinha> vai lá balinha :)
<balinha> eu deveria receber alguma resposta?
<Freax> Nao
<Freax> Mas tente acessar
<balinha> nada
<Ursinha> balinha, depois que vc fizer o que o Freax tá falando, vc poderia rodar um comando pra mim?
<balinha> no firefox retorna isso, 'A conexão para o servidor foi reiniciada durante o carregamento da página.'
<Freax> Limpa o cache do navegador
<Freax> Volto já
<Ursinha> virou roleta russa... uma hora a gente acerta
<balinha> nada
<balinha> Ursinha, manda o seu!
<Ursinha> balinha, lspci | grep -i network
<Ursinha> acho que vai retornar duas linhas
<Ursinha> pode colar aqui
<balinha> 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Ursinha> só um?
<balinha> só apareceu esse
<Ursinha> vc não tem placa de rede normal nesse note?
<balinha> tenho
<Ursinha> gente
<Ursinha> nunca vi isso
<Ursinha> beleza
<balinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> deixa procurar no google :P
<balinha> eu até estou pensando em reinstalar o sistema mais uma vez.
<balinha> mas não sei se estou tão disposto
<balinha> haha
<Ursinha> gente
<balinha> será minha ultima alternativa
<Ursinha> mas se não funciona desde que instalou, não sei se resolve
<Ursinha> to procurando aqui
<Ursinha> aguenta firme
<balinha> estarei aqui até às 3 da manhã
<balinha> kkkk
<Ursinha> huahauh
<Ursinha> acho que achei
<Ursinha> 0_0
<Ursinha> vamos lá
<balinha> tomara
<balinha> :3
<Ursinha> balinha, abre o software center ai
<balinha> pronto
<Trovic> ping
<Ursinha> pong
<Ursinha> :P
<Trovic> :D
<Ursinha> balinha, só faz um trocinho antes, roda lá no terminal: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<balinha> 12:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> outro outro
<Ursinha> lsmod | grep bcma
<balinha> só ir dizendo
<balinha> Ursinha, sem resposta
<Ursinha> lsmod | grep brc
<balinha> nada
<balinha> você está me deixando assustado
<balinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source
<Trovic> balinha, vc ja tentou usar a conexao cabeada  pra ver se funciona ??
<Ursinha> vai com fé
<Ursinha> Trovic, a placa de rede dele é cabeada e wifi numa só
<Ursinha> o_O
<Ursinha> o problema é que é a maravilha da broadcom...
<Ursinha> placa da broadcom me faz querer chorar
<balinha> ii  bcmwl-kernel-source            5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6.1   Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<Ursinha> tá instalada essa maravilha de jesus
<balinha> Trovic, então, na primeira vez que estava sem funcionar, eu tentei com o cabo e funcionou, ai passou o dia todo funcionando. mas hoje voltou a mesma coisa.
<balinha> ja tentei por o cabo novamente e nada
<Trovic> balinha, qual a velocidade da sua internet
<balinha> 2mb
<balinha> pode colar 3 linhas aqui?
<Ursinha> balinha, dpkg -l broadcom-sta-common
<Ursinha> balinha, cole ai
<balinha> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<balinha> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<balinha> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<balinha> isso veio no primeiro dpkg
<Ursinha> normal, é o cabeçalho dele
<Ursinha> não tem problema :)
<balinha> ah, ok
<balinha> :)
<balinha> Nenhum pacote encontrado casando com broadcom-sta-common.
<Ursinha> :)
<balinha> isso veio no segundo
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> dpkg -l firmware-b43-installer
<balinha> mesma coisa
<balinha> nenhum apcote
<Trovic> balinha, roda esse comando netstat -r e cola a saida aqui
<Ursinha> balinha, ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<balinha> Ursinha, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 226 Set 14 23:23 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> balinha, abre esse arquivo assim: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<Ursinha> balinha, e me fala quais linhas estão comentadas
<Ursinha> com um # na frente
<Punkbelle> boa noite!!!
<balinha> Ursinha, nenhuma
<Ursinha> Punkbelle, boa noite :)
<Punkbelle> como  faço pra colocar windows como default no grub??
<Ursinha> balinha, certo.. fecha o arquivinho ai
<balinha> Ursinha, só 1 min. vou dar comida para o gato
<Ursinha> e volta pro terminal
<balinha> :)
<Ursinha> beleza :)
<balinha> coisa rápida
<Ursinha> depois faz isso aqui: sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<Ursinha> se não der erro, mas parar de funcionar as coisas ai, só dar um sudo rmmod brcmsmac
<Ursinha> pra vc poder voltar aqui :P
<Trovic> Ursinha, talvez a quebra de pacotes  não estar sendo bem interpretada pela placa de rede dela fazendo assim a conecao dela ser reinicada com o servidor
<Ursinha> Trovic, tem um monte de gente reportando problema com essa placa
<Ursinha> acho que é o driver que não é bom
<Ursinha> é broadcom :/
<balinha> pronto
<balinha> não retornou nenhuma mensagem
<balinha> e ainda estou aqui
<balinha> :3
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> lsmod | grep wl
<balinha> Trovic, eu sou ele :3
<balinha> wl                   2568210  0
<balinha> lib80211               14381  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<Ursinha> lsmod | grep bcma
<Trovic> balinha, :p
<Trovic> balinha, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<balinha> Ursinha, nenhum retorno
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> modinfo wl | grep 4727
<balinha> alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<Ursinha> modinfo brcmsmac | grep 4727
<balinha> alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<Ursinha> certo
<Ursinha> isso é pra significar que ambos drivers suportam sua placa
<Ursinha> acho que o wl não tá dando conta do recado
<Ursinha> o que aparece se vc der um iwconfig?
<Trovic> balinha, cat /proc/interrupts e cola a saida no pastebin
<balinha> eu não consigo usar o pastebon
<balinha> pastebin
<Trovic> cola entao no privado
<dancasttro> alguem pode me ajudar
<dancasttro> instalei o xamp para nao consigo startar ele
<Trovic> balinha, o que aparece se vc der um iwconfig?
<Ursinha> Trovic, aquela coisa zoada de eth1 wireless
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> Trovic, to tentando fazer com que ele teste um modulo diferente do que está usando
<Ursinha> ele tá usando o wl, tamos testando o brcmsmac
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-18
<Ursinha> Freax, é problema de driver mesmo
<Ursinha> agora sim!
<Freax> eeeba resolvido então ?
<Ursinha> ele subiu o brcmsmac e apareceu wlan0
<Ursinha> :D
<Trovic> uhuuuuu
<Freax> quem entende é outra coisa
<Ursinha> eu tive um note broadcom, me fazia chorar sangue
<Trovic> Freax, a Ursinha  so com os comandos monstros
<Ursinha> mas tive que ler muito agora viu
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<Trovic> agora que esta tudo em paz vou tomar um banho pra refrescar essse calor jah jah volto
<Ursinha> cara, eth1 ser wireless é tenso
<Freax> rsrs
<Freax> mas solicitou que colocasse o outro drive nos blacklist ?
<Ursinha> Freax, é o que eu estou fazendo agora
<Ursinha> queria ter certeza que o driver funcionaria antes de tornar permanente
<Freax> xD
<Ursinha> pq né, muda tudo e ai não funciona :P
<Freax> Ursinha, a codificação do seu sistema ou programa que usa para irc esta em UTF-8 ?
<Freax> pois apenas os acentos provenientes do que você escre não aparecem
<Freax> escreve*
<Ursinha> Freax, tá sim
<Freax> Ursinha
<Freax> Freax, t? sim
<Freax> aparece um ? onde deveria er um acento
<Ursinha> Freax, ue
<Ursinha> balinha, aparece certo meus acentos aí pra vc?
<balinha> Ursinha, sim
<Ursinha> Freax, sera que seu cliente ai ta configurado pra entender o utf-8?
<Freax> sim=S
<Freax> vou revisar
<Freax> alguns usuarios é interpretado correto outros não
<Ursinha> ue...
<Ursinha> hoje eh o dia do bizonho
<Ursinha> :x
<Freax> sem problemas hoje nada faz sentido mesmo
<balinha> Freax> sem problemas hoje nada faz sentido mesmo
<balinha> isso resume meu final de semana até hoje
<balinha> haha
<Freax> =D
<Freax> deve ter sido ultima atualização do programa que uso...
<Ursinha> oremos
<Ursinha> \o/
<orelhinhas> VOCES ORARAM
<orelhinhas> E JESUS CHEGOU
<xispirito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY77Kmp9o9o&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<xispirito> não, errei
<Freax> Então faça um milagre e acabe com os bugs Jesus
<xispirito> não acabe com os bugs /o\
<xispirito> dai perde toda a graça ...
<Ursinha> po, eu nem queria rir, queria só usar as coisas
<Ursinha> :P
<xispirito> e dae eu faço o que da vida sem os bugs?
<Ursinha> xispirito, escreve mais código
<xispirito> ia ficar muito desumano
<Ursinha> cria mais bugs :P
<xispirito> aha
<Freax> ok então acabe com o windows =)
<xispirito> Ursinha: brigado pelo "código bugado" de tabela =D
<Ursinha> hahahaha não não
<xispirito> lol
<Ursinha> não existe software sem bug
<F0K3R> concordo
<F0K3R> exemplo disso é o famoso windows ;) no ubuntu tbm, mas ..
<xispirito> o Windows, em minha opinião, tem certos erros que são intencionais
<F0K3R> anham
<xispirito> senão não vendia a próxima empolgante versão
<xispirito> e tive olhando os videos do empolgante Windows 8 ... que bizarro
<xispirito> pareçe o Gnome-Shell, só que totalmente fora de contexto, desintegrado do resto
<kernel> qual um programa bom pra baixar torrents?
<xispirito> eu sou fiel cliente do transmission
<kernel> pode cre
<kernel> extra/transmission-cli 2.61-3
<kernel>     Fast, easy, and free BitTorrent client (CLI tools, daemon and web client)
<kernel> extra/transmission-gtk 2.61-3
<kernel>     Fast, easy, and free BitTorrent client (GTK+ GUI)
<kernel> extra/transmission-qt 2.61-3
<kernel>     Fast, easy, and free BitTorrent client (Qt GUI)
<kernel> olha qual é o melhor?
<xispirito> é o mesmo transmission, só que um em versão console, outro Qt e outro Gtk
<kernel> qual voce usa?
<xispirito> eu uso versão Qt
<xispirito> porque estou com kde
<Freax> para kde o ktorrent é o melhor em outro ambiente e uso o trasmission
<xispirito> se você tem ambiente Gtk, pega Gtk ...
<kernel> uso xfce4
<F0K3R> eu msm uso o transmission
<xispirito> kernel: pega o Gtk
<kernel> ok
<kernel> instalei
<optiklenz> Freax: quais bugs?
<Yutaka|BUSY> Buonanotte, ragazzi e ragazze
<xispirito> ainda caminha pelo mundo dos carnais Yutaka|BUSY?
<Yutaka|BUSY> as vezes
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> bom te ver
<Yutaka|BUSY> idem amore
<Yutaka|BUSY> estava a codar desde sexta terminei a pouco
<xispirito> ebaa, codando o que se posso saber?
<Yutaka|BUSY> não pode saber >:)
 * xispirito suspeitou desde o princípo
<Yutaka|BUSY> hauahauhauaua
<Yutaka|BUSY> ola atpessoa falou comigo noutro canal, não pude responder
<Yutaka|BUSY> xispirito, novo trabalho ^^
<xispirito> Yutaka|BUSY: melhor?
<Yutaka|BUSY> pode se dizer que sim.
<Yutaka|BUSY> fiquei entediada de trabalhar com pessoas burras, já não aguentava mais :(
<xispirito> Yutaka|BUSY: isto é um problema ...
<optiklenz> mr crowley
<optiklenz> pam pam paaammm
<Yutaka|BUSY> kkk
<xispirito> optiklenz: =D
<Patricia> kernel, volta la ohhh q coisa hein?
<kernel> tou bem aqui ;)
<Patricia> danadinho hein?
<Patricia> rodr1go, :-D ola
<Patricia> hmm cade UdontKnow :(
<xispirito> Patricia: sumiu
<Patricia> foda hein :'S
<kernel> ele ta away
<xispirito> tem um udk lá na #debian-br, está away deve ter meses ...
<Patricia> é ele
<Patricia> * [udk] (~evaldo@freenode/staff-emeritus/udontknow): Evaldo
<Patricia> mas isso ja sabia :'(
<Ursula> Patricia, udk foi embora pq não gostou de eu chamar atenção por maltratar novatos
<Ursula> mas faz tempo já
<Patricia> ¬¬ bem o tipo dele :S
<Ursula> hehe :)
<Patricia> Ursula, ^^ obrigada faz tempo q venho e quando venho so minutinhos srrs :*
<Ursula> :)
<Freax> Estou assistindo ao debate politico da tv cultura aqui de sp e agora estão usando o hangouts
<Freax> interessante, olha o google ai
<Freax> =D
<F0K3R> =D
<Patricia> olhei tem Pesquisa Google e estou com sorte
<Patricia> :P
<Peste_Bubonica> que sono
<Peste_Bubonica> acho q vou descansar
<MarconM> boa noite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<F0K3R> boa noite p/ vocẽs
<F0K3R> flw
<Rudolf> noite
<pikanso> ola
<Rudolf> ola
<pikanso> do you speak english?
<MarconM> boa noite
<pikanso> hi MarconM
<MarconM> hi
<pikanso> how are you?
<Rudolf> pikanso: a little
<Rudolf> pikanso: but, what do you need fela?
<Rudolf> MarconM: e ae fio
<MarconM> Rudolf: e ae
<MarconM> pikanso: i am fine and u
<MarconM> where are u from pikanso ?
<Rudolf> let's try to discover
<Rudolf> fail!
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<MarconM> o.O
<Rudolf> MarconM: /who
<pikanso> im from the usa
<pikanso> but im staying in brazil for a few more days probably
<Rudolf> so far so god
<Rudolf> pikanso: time to say goodbye
<Rudolf> pikanso: and then
<pikanso> weve got a summer house here so i visit every year or so
<Rudolf> pikanso: do you liked to live on our country ?
<Rudolf> pikanso: a nasty place, don't you think
<pikanso> its really gorgeous where im at
<Rudolf> pikanso: nice to you
<Rudolf> pikanso: where you placed?
<pikanso> paraty
<Rudolf> pikanso: why?
<MarconM> parati nao ... é errado o correto é para voce
<Rudolf> pikanso: are your fathers or are you working in Brazil?
<Rudolf> duh!
<MarconM> UOL DETECTED
<Rudolf> MarconM: no try to tell this joke in english
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao tem a msm graça
<MarconM> rsrsr
<pikanso> vacation
<Rudolf> pikanso: ow, nice choice
<pikanso> we have a summer house here, so we get here quite often
<Rudolf> pikanso: better than rio de janeiro
<MarconM> pikanso: do u use linux ?
<pikanso> almost everyday
<MarconM> cool
<MarconM> pikanso: next year maybe i go to seattle
<pikanso> few paradises compare to stunning Paraty
<Rudolf> pikanso: yeah
<pikanso> we are on a small island 10 minute sby boat from paraty
<Rudolf> pikanso: probably you're very rich, don't you?
<MarconM> o.o
<Rudolf> alalalalala
<Rudolf> pikanso: why not use OS X?
<pikanso> i dont like it
<pikanso> what part of brazil are you guys from
<Rudolf> pikanso: Ribeirão Preto - SP
<Rudolf> pikanso:  at least, 500km from you, i think
<pikanso> yea
<pikanso> whats it like over there?
<Rudolf> hot
<Rudolf> too hot
<pikanso> yea i feel you
<pikanso> you ever been to these parts?
<Rudolf> for now, yes
<pikanso> i mean to paraty?
<Rudolf> pikanso: almost
<pikanso> alright
<Rudolf> pikanso: sometimes when i go to RJ
<Rudolf> pikanso: too many years ago, in fact
<pikanso> ever been to any of the islands?
<Rudolf> pikanso: never
<Rudolf> pikanso: i don't like it
<pikanso> how can you not like it if you never tried it?
<Rudolf> beach, sea, water, tourist people
<Rudolf> pikanso: i've tried
<pikanso> i love beach and seawater, tourists I could do with out- luckily this is a small private island so there arent any
<Rudolf> pikanso: i've already suimmed (thats correct the word) on oceans, rivers, islands
<Rudolf> MarconM: rico mano, bem rico
<Rudolf> MarconM: private island
<Rudolf> pikanso: no pain, no gain
<Rudolf> pikanso: but, i'm a elder
<Rudolf> pikanso: i don't like people too much
<Rudolf> pikanso: i prefer the solitude of my swet home
<pikanso> thats perfectly understandable
<pikanso> I can relate to that
<pikanso> its our little fortress of solitudeh here
<Rudolf> nops
<Rudolf> place to sleep
<pikanso> yep
<Rudolf> before  the work and the classrons on university
<pikanso> Are you a professor?
<Rudolf> pikanso: no, a studant
<Rudolf> pikanso: industry engineering
<Geowany> good night, camaradas!
<Rudolf> Geowany: e ae sofredor
<Geowany> Rudolf: ainda não...mas a partir de quarta-feira, adeus vida
<Geowany> "Conselho Universitário define a data de 19 de Setembro para reinicio das aulas"
<pikanso> yo
<Rudolf> Geowany: sei como é
<Rudolf> Geowany: 50 dias de primeiro semestre, 1 semana de férias, depois segundo semestre
<Rudolf> Geowany: onde tu estuda?
<Rudolf> Geowany: e o que?
<Geowany> Rudolf: nada...vamos pegar 15 dias de recesso no final do ano
<Geowany> Rudolf: sou licenciando em historia na ufac
<Rudolf> pikanso: how old you are?
<Rudolf> pikanso: sorry, how old are you?
<Geowany> Rudolf: inglês do jar jar binks? kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Geowany: mim tarzan, you jane
<Geowany> kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> hein Rudolf
<Geowany> deixei a USE vazia, aí quando vou instalar algo
<Geowany> o emerge reclama de umas coisinhas que acredito ser o mínimo pra compilar algo
<Geowany> tipo agora
<Geowany> USE="xa libkms" emerge -av xorg-x11
<Rudolf> xa ?
<kernel> Rudolf, Geowany ae o/
<Rudolf> Geowany: use o "ufed' e adicione o que ele vai pedindo
<kernel> bom dia ;)
<Rudolf> kernel: e ae pequeno gafanhoto?
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> Rudolf, eu baixei uma .iso do windows aqui mano
<Rudolf> /dev/sda2 on /home type btrfs (rw,relatime,space_cache)
<kernel> tava atras de um programa
<kernel> pra botar essa .iso pro pendrive
<kernel> pra eu instalar o windows pelo  pendrive
<kernel> conhece algum?
<Rudolf> kernel: já vi, mas faz uns 3 anos que não trabalho com windows especificamente
<Rudolf> kernel: não lembro o nome
<Rudolf> kernel: mas existe
<Rudolf> kernel: pq usei para instalar em um eepc
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> tenho um pc amanha pra instalar
<kernel> ja baixei a .iso
<kernel> so nao sei colocar no pendrive
<kernel> pra instalar pelo pendrive ;?
<Rudolf> google it
<kernel> aiueahaiue
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> Rudolf: bom dia
<Geowany> bom dia Rudolf
<Geowany> kernel: usa o YUMI
<cabral> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> ^^
<JoT> Bom Dia Pessaos
<JoT> Pessoas*
<Rudolf> JoT: dia
<Geowany> fala JoT, como andam os estudos do guia foca?
<Rudolf> JoT: e o servidor, vivo?
<Geowany> Rudolf: anos sem rodar um Xorg -configure
<Geowany> Rudolf: finalmente, kde rodando aqui no gentoo
<JoT> Rudolf: Então estou aprendendo bastante e mas ainda sim não paro o DDOS hehehehe
<JoT> Este comando ' netstat -an | grep 'tcp\|udp' | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n '
<JoT> Me mostra o IP atacante, estou tentando formar uma regra para fazer o IPtrables bloquea
<JoT> os pacots maiore
<MarconM> bom dia
<Geowany> MarconM: kde rodando no gentoo já
<MarconM> legal
<Geowany> MarconM: usando 434Mb de ram
<MarconM> massa
<MarconM> Geowany: configurei o archlinux ontem
<MarconM> nova install
<Geowany> MarconM: mas a greve acabou
<Geowany> =/
<MarconM> Geowany: ta lascado ... trabalhar
<MarconM> aeuahuhauahaa
<Geowany> não pow
<Geowany> a greve dos tecnicos acabou faz tempo
<MarconM> hunm
<Geowany> essa que acabou agora foi a dos professores
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Geowany: voce trabalha em uma universidade
<MarconM> ?
<Geowany> agora vou me preparar pra ficar na universidade de 7:30 da manhã até 22:30 da noite
<Geowany> MarconM: sim
<Geowany> MarconM: saí do sesc no começo do ano
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> Geowany: hora extra
<MarconM> nao esquece de bater o ponto
<MarconM> rsrs
<Geowany> MarconM: não pow
 * MarconM ta perdido
<Geowany> meu horario é de 7:30 até 17:30
<Geowany> aí eu estudo a noite
<Geowany> 19:00 até 22:30
<MarconM> Geowany: faculdade ?
<MarconM> cara eu to querendo fazer minha pos
<MarconM> mas ta osso
<Geowany> MarconM: tu formou agora né
<Rudolf> tão melhor que eu
<Geowany> em ciencias contabeis
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Geowany: quero fazer pos ... acho q em cuiaba
<Geowany> ei camaradas, daqui a pouco eu conecto de novo
<Geowany> t+
<MarconM> flw
<MarconM> Rudolf: oque ta estudando
<MarconM> as vzees voce sai .. dizendo que vai estudar
<Rudolf> MarconM: muitas coisas
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu to me graduando em Engenharia de Produção
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Rudolf: legal
<Rudolf> MarconM: e é muito abrangente o curso
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu quero contabilidade internacional
<MarconM> tava pensando em começar direito
<MarconM> quando terminar contabilidade
<Rudolf> MarconM: desde a parte de humanas (administração, gestão, método, contabildiade, economia) até a parte exata (física, fluidos, eletromag, ciruitos)
<Rudolf> MarconM: então é foda
<MarconM> Rudolf: massa
<MarconM> Rudolf: tem que mecher com CAD tambem ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: desenho técnico
<Rudolf> MarconM: prefiro spiceworks a autocad
<MarconM> Rudolf: hum
<Rudolf> MarconM: massss
<MarconM> Rudolf: tem o arescad para linux
<MarconM> é muito bom
<Rudolf> MarconM: vemos linguagem de programação, sistemas, e oracle
<MarconM> 50mb
<MarconM> msm coisa do autocad
<MarconM> trabalho com CAD a 6 anos
<MarconM> autocad mais precisamente
<MarconM> primeiro software q chega as pés dele
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, o arescad tem suporte  a 3D também ou só 2d?
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: na versao gratis tem soh 2d
<MarconM> se voce pagar tem 3d se eu nao me engano
<MarconM> tem o bricscad, ele tem mais modulos para liberar
<MarconM> tipo autocad
<MarconM> mas é pago e eu nao gostei muito dele nao
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ummmm blz
<Rudolf> eu como não levo jeito para as artes
<Rudolf> não consegui desenhar nem um simples parafuso
<kernel> Rudolf, todo torrent que baixa tem o download e upload é?
<Rudolf> kernel: CUMA?
<kernel> porque eu baixei aqui um de 4gb
<kernel> agora ele ta enviando
<kernel> :/
<kernel> tou usando o transmission
<Rudolf> kernel: É O PROTOCOLO SOLIDÁRIO
<Rudolf> kernel: torrent é assim
<kernel> affz
<Rudolf> kernel: mas vc pode diminuir ou bloquear a velocidade de transmissão
<Rudolf> kernel: aff o kct fio
<kernel> AiejAehAUIehiaUheiaHE
<Rudolf> kernel: se todo mundo bloquear upload ninguém baixa nada
<Rudolf> kernel: eu hein
<Rudolf> kernel: se vc bloquear ou restringir vai cair sua prioridade
<kernel> todo torrent é assim?
<Rudolf> kernel: o PROTOCOLO é assim
<Rudolf> eu hein!
<Rudolf> kernel: seeders and leechers
<kernel> é seu trabalho responder
<kernel> e com carinho
<kernel> kkkkk
<Rudolf> kernel: pra vc é ferro e fogo
<kernel> :(
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: bom dia
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: tem 3d por apenas 445 dolar
<MarconM> =)
<Rudolf> MarconM: ano
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: http://download.graebert.com/ARES_Commander8/Linux/ares-commander-edition_2011.8.1080.deb
<MarconM> tem rpm e tar.gz
<Rudolf> MarconM: http://estudeccna.com.br/tudo/e-se-motoristas-fossem-contratados-da-mesma-maneira-que-profissionais-de-ti
<morfeu> bom dia a todos
<morfeu> Ursinha ta ai?
<Rudolf> morfeu: dia
<morfeu> Rudolf: pode me ajudar com o squid facil server ?
<Rudolf> morfeu: cuma?
<kernel> morfeu, diga lá
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, apenas é foda para um pobre mortal como eu hauehae
<MarconM> rsr
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: para ambos
<MarconM> aeuahueahu
<morfeu> kernel: opa
<morfeu> tudo bom?
<kernel> firmeza
<kernel> ;]
<MarconM> kernel: e ae como q ta
<MarconM> kernel: instalei o arch ontem
<MarconM> na vm
<MarconM> =)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, a instalação do arch ta foda =(
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: ta nada ... sinceramente ue achei mais facil do que antes
<MarconM> eu tive muito menos problema
<MarconM> antes era cheio de bug
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, mas não da pra fazer sem ter o tutorial na mão
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: da sim
<morfeu> kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212956/
<morfeu> está dando este erro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> MarconM, só se voce decorar os passos
<morfeu> kernel e minha config ta assim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212957/
<MarconM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: nao é questao de decorar e sim aprender
<MarconM> os comandos q usa agora
<MarconM> sao padrao do linux
<MarconM> formtar a partiçã em ext4 " mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 "
<MarconM> em swap mkswap /dev/sda1
<Rudolf> morfeu: qual é a linha 55?
<MarconM> usa o cfdisk tambem
<morfeu> Rudolf; ver ai o erro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212956/
<morfeu> [10:51:27] morfeu             > está dando este erro
<Rudolf> morfeu: eu já
<Rudolf> vi
<morfeu> Rudolf: e minha config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212957/
<Rudolf> se vc perceber, vc comentou a entrada da subnet
<Rudolf> logo o range não sabe a quem pertence
<morfeu> e como eu faço Rudolf ?
<morfeu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212957/
<morfeu> eu descomento o #subnet 10.254.239.32 netmask 255.255.255.224 {
<morfeu> apenas isso?
<Rudolf> morfeu: não sei o que vc quer
<morfeu> Rudolf: eu quero consertar este erro:
<morfeu> Rudolf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212956/
<Rudolf> morfeu: terceira vez que vc coloca o link
<morfeu> pra vc ver o q quero...
<morfeu> quando eu dou /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<Rudolf> morfeu: mas me diga, quem foi o último que alterou o arquivo e pq?
<morfeu> Rudolf: ai aparece este erro
<Rudolf> morfeu: eu já tinha visto o erro na primeira vez
<morfeu> Rudolf: tipo, eu estou usando o squid facil server, ai seguir um tutorial, mas está dando erro, eu ja config a net/rede, mas meu pc do win nao funfa a net
<Rudolf> morfeu: então está subindo o dhcp primeiro
<morfeu> Rudolf: e como eu conserto este erro?
<Rudolf> morfeu: só para saber, já leu a doc do dhcp3-server?
<Rudolf> morfeu: sabe o que está fazendo?
<morfeu> Rudolf: +/-
<Rudolf> morfeu: então, aquele comentário no subnet está ali pq?
<morfeu> Rudolf: pq usei ne um tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOAFWd8f7_g&feature=relmfu
<Rudolf> morfeu: e pq ele diz para comentar?
<BRvitorio> olá pessoal
<Rudolf> morfeu: tentou simplesmente descomentar e reiniciar o serviço?
<morfeu> Rudolf: acabei de fazer isso
<morfeu> retirou um erro, mas ainda tem outro
<Rudolf> morfeu: qual?
<Rudolf> o da linha 61 ou o da linha 55 ?
<morfeu> Rudolf: pera
<morfeu> Rudolf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212985/
<Rudolf> virge
<Rudolf> morfeu: observe as chaves
<Rudolf> vc descomentou o primeiro range
<Rudolf> não onde estava correto
<Rudolf> morfeu: vc quer usar esse subnet 10.254.239.32 netmask 255.255.255.224 ou esse subnet 10.1.1.0 netmask 255.0.0.0
<morfeu> Rudolf: posso postar toda minha config pra vc dar uma olhada
<Rudolf> pode
<morfeu> meu gateway padrao é 10.1.1.1
<morfeu> a sub rede -e 255.0.0.0
<Rudolf> morfeu: então pq vc descomentou o 10.254.239.32 ?
<morfeu> Rudolf: seguindo um tuto...
<Rudolf> morfeu: ou o tuto ou vc está errado
<morfeu> Rudolf so q no paste.... nao pode add todas as linhas...
<morfeu> Rudolf isso é certo, rs
<RodrigoBR> Olá Bom Dia
<morfeu> bom dia rodr1go
<morfeu> Rudolf qq faço?
<RodrigoBR> Gostaria de uma ajuda sobre o Ubuntu
<Rudolf> morfeu: comente a rede que vc não quer e descomente a rede que vc quer
<RodrigoBR> Tem Windows 7, E queria instalar o Ubuntu em uma particão
<Rudolf> morfeu: repare que a configuração do dhcp separa o subnet { }
<Rudolf> morfeu: tudo que vc quer NA REDE está ali
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: essa partição já existe?
<RodrigoBR> Tem duas, mas posso criar outra
<RodrigoBR> Mas se eu instalar com Dual-Boot, da problema no meu hardware? ou na Inicialização do Windows?
<RodrigoBR> tem Placa de Video, e Adaptadores Wireless, e etc
<morfeu> Rudolf: onde eu posto toda a minha conf?
<RodrigoBR> Então, Alguém pode ajudar?
<Rudolf> morfeu: pastebin qualquer
<Rudolf> morfeu: as linhas eu me viro
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: rode em livecd (sem instalar) e poderá ver se seu hardware é compatível
<RodrigoBR> Há algum site, que fale sobre o Ubuntu, onde eu possa tirar duvidas?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: quanto a hardware não terá problemas (se funcionar no livecd0
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: e quanto a inicialização, sim, dependendo de como instalou o windows pode ter problemas
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<RodrigoBR> Então, não teria como rodar o Ubuntu, e Windows, no mesmo PC
<RodrigoBR> Sem ser na Maquina Virtual
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: sim, claro que tem
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: problemas são solucionados
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: o que complica é QUEM vai solucionar
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: pode sim, acontecer de você instalar e funcionar as mil maravilhas
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: mas pode acontecer de "coisas" acontecerem
<RodrigoBR> Ok, mas a instalação, e achar drivers e compatabilidades é Dificil?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: difícil é relativo
<RodrigoBR> E se eu instalar, em hipotese alguma da problema no meu Hardware?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: depende de quanto você tem vontade de fazer funcionar e de quanto você deseja aprender a usar
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: vai uma curva de aprendizado
<RodrigoBR> Rudolf: Se de qualquer forma, com drive compativeis ou não, vai dar problema no meu Hardware?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: você quer dizer, ESTRAGAR? não.
<RodrigoBR> Tipo, da erro, e depois não funcionar mais no Windows
<RodrigoBR> E em Questão de Soft, posso usar os mesmo ou semelhante ao do windows? ou somente programas basicos
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> bom dia
<RodrigoBR> Bom Dia magnunpaula:
<magnunpaula> alguém pode me ajudar a acessar minha conta no banco do Brasil?
<RodrigoBR> Não seria, seguro pedir ajuda assim Publicamente
<magnunpaula> mas eu não passarei minha senha
<magnunpaula> só quero que o site do banco funcione
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
<RodrigoBR> Qual o problema?
<magnunpaula> assim como funciona no windows
<mwallacesd> Bom dia a todos.
<magnunpaula> eu procurei tópicos, inclusive no forum
<RodrigoBR> ah, ver se tem o java instalado
<magnunpaula> la fala que já esta como resolvido, mas eu fiz e não resolveu nada, ou não fiz direito
<magnunpaula> Banco do Brasil pelo Ubuntu
<RodrigoBR> Está usando o Firefox?
<magnunpaula> uso Chrome
<magnunpaula> mas no FF tbm não entra
<RodrigoBR> ver se está com o java, instalado, e o lugin habilitado
<RodrigoBR> *plugin
<magnunpaula> java instalado e atualizado um zilhão de vezes hsuashaush
<magnunpaula> que plugin?
<RodrigoBR> o java Runtime
<RodrigoBR> Ele fica instalado e habilitado nos navegadores
<magnunpaula> como faz pra instalar isso?
<mwallacesd> Aqui o site do Banco do Brasil abre normalmente, estou usando Firefox 15.0.1 e Ubuntu 12.04 com Java6 e flash
<magnunpaula> =/
<magnunpaula> será q tão de marcação comigo
<magnunpaula> ?
<magnunpaula> rsrs
<RodrigoBR> Vai no Firefox e ver complemento, e no chrome, vai em ferramenta e complementos
<RodrigoBR> Não, rsrsrs
<RodrigoBR> Ver se o Java está habiliitado
<magnunpaula> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.7.0_07
<magnunpaula> ta ativado sim
<magnunpaula> ultima atualização 9/9/12
<RodrigoBR> Complicou, se não me engano o BB tem um soft para acessar a conta
<RodrigoBR> vai nos site do banco, e ver se consegue baixar
<magnunpaula> indo
<RodrigoBR> não sei se tem pro Linux, mas tenta ver
<Celso> o BB instalar um arquivo de segurança no browser
<magnunpaula> não pede pra baixar nada
<Celso> aqui tb. nao consigo
<Celso> deve ser só pra IE
<magnunpaula> no Windows pede esse negocio de segurança
<RodrigoBR> então vai no Firefox, e coloca ele em site confiaveis
<magnunpaula> no Ubuntu: Problema ao identificar computador. Verifique a instalação do Java. Caso não esteja instalado, Clique aqui para realizar a instalação.
<magnunpaula> como faz isso, não uso FF
<magnunpaula> ?
<RodrigoBR> tbm está acontecendo isso aqui
<RodrigoBR>  vai no Firefox
<magnunpaula> já estou
<magnunpaula> e agora?
<RodrigoBR> Opções
<RodrigoBR> Segurança
<RodrigoBR> E Exceções
<RodrigoBR> e adiciona o site
<RodrigoBR> do bvb
<RodrigoBR> ops *bb
<magnunpaula> mudou nada
<RodrigoBR> Aqui tbm não, Deve ser problema no proprio Site
<RodrigoBR> Não Abriu nem no Chrome nem no Firefox
<magnunpaula> faz mais de ano q quando preciso ver o banco eu tenho que ir no windows
<RodrigoBR> e no Internet Explorer deu outro erro
<magnunpaula> só q agora não sei pq to com problema em acessar internet no windows
<magnunpaula> mas quando o windows tem net acessa de boa
<morfeu> voltei
<morfeu> desculpem
<RodrigoBR> Bem complicado, tenta entrar em contato com o BB
<morfeu> Rudolf onde eu possi postar meu arquivo.conf completo?
<magnunpaula> eu tentei
<magnunpaula> atendimento pessimo
<RodrigoBR> tenta acessar aí
<RodrigoBR> https://seg.bb.com.br/
<magnunpaula> muito barulho no fundo nem da pra ouvir o que o atendente fala direito
<magnunpaula> daí eu falei o problema, me mandaram aguardar e desligaram
<RodrigoBR> Falta de respeito, insiste, e grava a chamada se possivél
<magnunpaula> esse link q vc me mandou é roubada
<magnunpaula> ele não é oficial do banco
<RodrigoBR> Eh sim, peguei no banco, esta para corrigir problema
<Rudolf> morfeu: onde quiser
<RodrigoBR> é https
<Rudolf> morfeu: só me mandar o link depois
<Rudolf> morfeu: assim ó
<Rudolf> morfeu: manda um "host seg.bb.com.br" depois no ip que aparecer "whois ip"
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: manda um "host seg.bb.com.br" depois no ip que aparecer "whois ip"
<Freax> isso ajuda em algo ? http://leodamata.com.br/blog/?p=196
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: no comando whois vai aparecer o dono do ip
<Rudolf> no caso
<Rudolf> inetnum:     170.66/16
<Rudolf> status:      assigned
<Rudolf> aut-num:     N/A
<Rudolf> owner:       Banco do Brasil S.A.
<magnunpaula> eu digo que não é do banco, já passei por isso antes e aprendi a verificar pistas de links falsos
<RodrigoBR> Tah Bem, Desculpa, Mas esse é o link que esta no site
<magnunpaula> qualidade das imagens diferentes
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: hhehehehehe
<magnunpaula> tudo é muito diferente
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: e estar na rede de um banco é o que?
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: rede invadida
<Rudolf> magnunpaula: logo, corra para as colinas
<RodrigoBR> tah bem, não precisa acessar, só queria ajudar
<RodrigoBR> está escrito assim no site:    Problemas na instalação do Módulo de Segurança Não foi possível instalar o Módulo de Segurança. Acesse a página de diagnóstico para tentar corrigir o problema. Por favor, se o problema persistir, acionar o suporte técnico através do telefone 0800-7290200.
<RodrigoBR> no acesse a pagina de diagnostico te o link
<RodrigoBR> https://seg.bb.com.br/
<RodrigoBR> Mas vendo agora realmente o site parece estranho
<RodrigoBR> Não Acessar
<RodrigoBR> Eu tenho que ir, já deu me horario
<magnunpaula> obrigado
<RodrigoBR> Até Mais, E obrigado a Rodulf
<RodrigoBR> rodrigo_bovespa@live.com
<Rudolf> RodrigoBR: até
<Rudolf> almoçar
<morfeu> Rudolf: http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<morfeu> ai meu dhcpd.conf
<morfeu> Rudolf viu la?
<morfeu> kernel
<BrasiLivre> olá, boa tarde
<morfeu> boa tarde, BrasiLivre pode me dar uma ajuda com o dhcpd ?
<BrasiLivre> não tenho muito conhecimento nessa área não cara
<morfeu> vlw
<BrasiLivre> tranquilo, preciso de ajuda com o meu Kernel
<BrasiLivre> aliás, com o Kernel da minha instalação do Ubuntu
<morfeu> BrasiLivre seu kernel está no canal
<BrasiLivre> instalei meio sem querer o kernel 3.5 e fiquei sem suporte a placa wireless
<BrasiLivre> preciso fazer um downgrade do kernel mais não sei direito como
<Freax> Brasil libre não tem a versão antiga nos repositorios ?
<BrasiLivre> tenho em cache
<BrasiLivre> o 3.2.0-30 que estava
<Freax> tá mas vocẽ removeu o antigo
<Freax> pois até onde sei ambos são mantidos
<BrasiLivre> não, está rodando o 3.5 e o 3.2.0-30 está em cache no apt
<BrasiLivre> queria coloca-lo pra funcionar novamente e tirar o 3.5
<BrasiLivre> minha placa wireless são as conhecidas Broadcom
<Freax> sim da para instalar mas perguntei se você chegou a remover o antigo
<Freax> pois ambos são mantidos nesse caso você só indicaria o antigo na hora do boot
<BrasiLivre> não removi não
<Freax> no grub na hora do boot ele deve lhe dar a opção de iniciar pelo antigo
<Freax> poderia ate por ele por padrão, mas faça o teste na hora em que lhe mostrar o grub use as setas escolha o antigo, uma ves nele remova o 3.5
<BrasiLivre> mas o grub não aparece apenas em dual boot?
<Freax> não, o grub aparece sempre quando o computador inicia!
<BrasiLivre> cara tem certeza? no meu note só roda o ubuntu e eu não vejo o grup não durante o boot
<Freax> Tenho. ele aparece na tela por um tempo determinado, o que pode acontecer é que esse tempo (em segundos) esteja definido como 0 ou 1 ai passa tão rapido que nem nota
<Freax> mas experimente ficar apertando uma tecla de direção para baixo durante a inicialização
<BrasiLivre> verdade, vou fazer isso agora!
<BrasiLivre> funcionou não, não há uma forma de alterar esse tempo de exibição via terminal?
<Freax> sim,
<optiklenz> hey ho
<optiklenz> lets go
<Freax> eu não uso ubuntu rsrs mas creio que seu editor grafico seja o gedit
<Freax> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<BrasiLivre> é sim
<Freax> Existe uma linha nesse arquivo
<Freax> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<Freax> no caso acima o 5 seriam o tempo em segundos
<Freax> ceritifique-se de descometar essa linha caso ela esteja começando com um #
<Freax> assim
<Freax> #GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<morfeu> Freax http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<morfeu> pode me ajudar com esta conf?
<BrasiLivre> que estranho, meu grup está assim: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Freax> como esta esta linha
<Freax> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  ?
<Freax> Morfeu qual o problema como dhcp ?
<BrasiLivre> ="quiet splash"
<BrasiLivre> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Freax> para um teste substitua o quiet splash por text
<Freax> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<Freax> -------------
<Freax> Morfeu qual o problema com o dhcpd ?
<BrasiLivre> ok
<morfeu> Freax: da dando erro
<Freax> mais especificamente ..
<morfeu> pera q eu irei colar o erro
<morfeu> Freax http://imagebin.org/228847
<morfeu> veja minha conf
<BrasiLivre> funcionou não
<Freax> Morfeu
<Freax> querido
<Freax> a rede esta comentada
<Freax> descomente o subnet
<Freax> salva e reinicia o serviço
<Freax> para ver
<Freax> --------
<Freax> BrasilLivre qual a saída desse comando: sudo update-grub
<morfeu> Freax: ja fiz isso
<Freax> e ai ?
<BrasiLivre> não se é possível, mas há dois kernel presentes no sistema segundo a saída do seu comando
<BrasiLivre> não sei se é possível...
<Freax> em /etc/default/grub
<Freax> como esta essa linha
<Freax> GRUB_DEFAULT=
<BrasiLivre> =0
<Freax> tem um live cd do ubuntu ai ?
<BrasiLivre> tenho
<BrasiLivre> 12.04 LTS
<Freax> ok mude o 0 para 1
<Freax> reinicia deve resolver
<Freax> o live cd só para segurança =D
<BrasiLivre> ok
<morfeu> Freax ja consertei o erro, mas tipo, qdo eu configuro o proxy pelo mozila, fica sem net, pq?
<morfeu> SERÁ Q tenho q alterar alguma regra no iptables ?
<Freax> não
<Freax> vc tem o que ai squid ?
<morfeu> Freax uso o squid facil server
<morfeu> virtuaL BOx
<BrasiLivre> kkkk o ubuntu iniciou no modo texto
<dancasttro> Boa tarde pessoal
<Freax> sem problemas BrasilLivre desde que inicie pelo kernel desejado
<dancasttro> uma duvida. Como posso acessar meu note com linux remotamente?
<BrasiLivre> iniciou pelo 3.5 ainda
<Freax> Morfeu: Tem que ser mais especiico se é só pelo firefox que fica sem net, não deve ser nada no iptables
<Freax> e certifique-se de configurar a porta junto ao endereço do proxy
<morfeu> Freax: POR TUDO
<morfeu> firefox, explorer
<morfeu> na rede win
<Freax> então xim iptables
<morfeu> queria configurar pra usar o squid facil server e poder acessar a net win
<Freax> temque redirecionas as requisições da porta 80 para a 3128
<Freax> BrasilLivre verifica se o /etc/default/grub esta com o 1 ao inves do 0
<morfeu> Freax e como eu faço isso?
<Freax> substitua a eth1 desse comando pela sua placa de rede interna
<Freax> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<morfeu> Freax isso é no httpd.conf ?:
<Freax> toda ver que o browser requisitar acesso na 80 sera redirecionado parao squid
<Freax> não
<Freax> no terminal
<Freax> Morfeu se estiver estudando, recomendo ler mais.... tem material de facil entendimento ex: os do morimoto =D assim vai assimilar melhor e entender o porque de cada comando
<BrasiLivre> ainda há algo a se fazer Freax?
<morfeu> Freax: eu digito isso no terminal?
<Freax> ----
<morfeu> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Freax> dancasttro existem varias amneiras ssh /nx vnc teamviewer etc..
<morfeu> digitei ja e agoram, Freax ?
<Freax> sim, subistituindo o eth1 por sua plada de rede interna
<morfeu> Freax como assim?
<morfeu> eu seto a eth0 ?
<Freax> quantas placas tem?
<Freax> geralmente quando usamos ou fazemos testes usamos no minimo 2
<Freax> uma para rede interna geralmente eth1
<morfeu> Freax eu estou usando o squid facil server pelo virtualbox e placa de rede eu so tenho uma
<Freax> e a outra que tera a conexão coma internet eth0
<Freax> no virtualbox atual o céu é o limite
<morfeu> é
<Freax> mesmo que tenha uma fisica, dentro do virtualbox pode criar quantas quiser para esse teste (vm)
<morfeu> e ai?
<morfeu> quer acesso ao meu pc?
<Freax> agora não posso estou no trabalho rsrs
<morfeu> pode crer
<Freax> hora de almoço acabando
<morfeu> mas o q tenho q fazer:?
<Freax> mas faz assim muda para eth0
<Freax> e testa
<Freax> BasilLivre tem quantos instalados
<dancasttro> é estou olhando o team viewer
<Freax> só o antigo e o novo ?
<delet> !seen JavaNunes
<Sorentto> taaaaaaaaaarde povo
<Ursinha> não tem bot, gente
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> tarrrrrde Sorentto
<Ursinha> (igual falam aqui em campinas :))
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, boa tarde :P
<Rudolf> o bot sou eu
<Rudolf> mas eu dou hadouken e shouryuken se precisar
<Rudolf> delet: nosso amigo tomou um /bequite
<Sorentto> :D
<Fisico> Rudolf: some mais uma vez naquelas vezes q vou ter q refazer a monografia
 * Sorentto entrando em transe em 1 2 3 ...
<Rudolf> Fisico: oxi, tá difícil hein
<Fisico> muito
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde pessoal
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: tarrrde
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: boa tarde :P
<morfeu> boa tarde, algum help on?
<optiklenz> depende do que você deseja
<Rudolf> como diriam os JEDI, joãããããããããããooonnnnn
<optiklenz> a;skdl;da
<Trovic> morfeu, diga sua duvida
<Trovic> e quem sabe poderemos ajuda-lo
<morfeu> Trovic: tipo, eu inatalei o squid facil server aqui no win 7 pelo virtualbox, ja configurtei ate o dhcp3, mas a net nao funciona nos clientes. ( so tenho uma placa de rede )
<Rudolf> morfeu: gateway com uma placa?
<Rudolf> morfeu: vc não disse isso antes
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> eu tenho apenas uma placa de rede aqui
<Rudolf> morfeu: e como vc está fazendo para tratar duas redes?
<morfeu> e ´pelo virtualbox eu setei duas, o adaptador 01 nat e o 2 interna
<morfeu> Rudolf quero controlar a banda de download
<morfeu> etc
<morfeu> pra lan house
<Rudolf> morfeu: e vc colocou em bridge?
<morfeu> Rudolf: bridge pelo virtualbox nao funfa
<Rudolf> morfeu: e como vc está redirecionando o tráfego entrante?
<Rudolf> morfeu: sua rede pinga o gateway dentro da LAN virtual?
<morfeu> Rudolf: e eu la seinao
<morfeu> nao
<optiklenz> morfeu: voce só quer controlar banda?
<Rudolf> morfeu: não, ele não chega por mágica
<optiklenz> morfeu: faz um qos no router mano
<optiklenz> mais facil
<optiklenz> dasdsa
<optiklenz> se for só pra controlar
<morfeu> optiklenz: como assim?
<morfeu> optiklenz tb, mas poderia tb bloq sites, etc
<morfeu> quero montar um server pra lan house
<morfeu> e estou usando o squid facil server
<optiklenz> então não é só pra controlar banda :P
<morfeu> estou pensando em baixar o ubuntu server
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, faz sentido
<morfeu> optiklenz mas se eu conseguir apenas controlar a banda ja está de bom tamanho
<Rudolf> morfeu: e sim, virtualbox faz bridge
<Peste_Bubonica> ubuntu server é outro sistema operacional
<morfeu> Rudolf: mas aqui noa seta.
<Rudolf> morfeu: mas vc precisa do bridge-utils instalado
<Peste_Bubonica> pode ser q por mudar o logo funcione
<morfeu> nao sei se é pq eu so tenho uma placa de rede
<Rudolf> morfeu: qual sua versão?
<morfeu> Rudolf: 8. alguma coisa
<morfeu> mas é squid facilserver
<morfeu> q tem a distro ubuntu
<Rudolf> morfeu: vish, então não é virtualbox, é vmware
<Rudolf> morfeu: vbox tá na 4 ainda
<morfeu> Rudolf: e ai?
<Rudolf> morfeu: e ae o que?
<morfeu> Rudolf: o q deve fazer na sua opiniao?
<Rudolf> morfeu: mudar seu ambiente
<Rudolf> morfeu: sem o bridge não vai funcionar
<Rudolf> morfeu: com 1 placa vc não faz milagre
<morfeu> Rudolf: quer dizer q eu tenho q instalar 2 placas de rede
<morfeu> uma on e uma off ?
<Peste_Bubonica> precisa de modulos de kernel pra fazer bridge
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica e como faço isso:
<morfeu> ?
<morfeu> será q se eu atualizar o ubuntu rewsolve?
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, acredito q o ubuntu ja tenha instalado os modulos
<Peste_Bubonica> ta com um console aberto ae?
<Rudolf> morfeu: apt-cache search bridge
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: sim
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, digita ae: lsmod | grep -i vbox
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, ve se tem algum modulo carregado
<Peste_Bubonica> esses modulos q to falando são do virtualbox
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: comando nao encontrado
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, ainda tem os que o rudolf te disse
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, vire root!
<Peste_Bubonica> sudo su -
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: ja to nelçe
<morfeu> ja estou como root
<Peste_Bubonica> e nao tem lsmod/
<Peste_Bubonica> ?
<morfeu> nops
<Peste_Bubonica> jesuis
<morfeu> agora foi
<morfeu> pera
<morfeu> apareceu um monte de coisasa, Peste_Bubonica
<morfeu> o q vc quer ver?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é, o que VC quer ver?
<Rudolf> má oi
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, lsmod | grep -i vbox
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, ve se aparecem modulos ae
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: nao apareceu nada, so aparece com o lsmode apenas
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, certo
<Peste_Bubonica> vc nao tem modulos carregados pelo menos
<Peste_Bubonica> tem certeza q ta usando virtualbox?
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: absoluta.
<Peste_Bubonica> versão 4?
<morfeu> sim, a mais nova.
<morfeu> 4.1.22
<Peste_Bubonica> morfeu, pesquise no seu gerenciador de pacotes.. verifique se vc encontra algum pacote com o nome de virtualbox-modules
<Peste_Bubonica> ou algo assim
<morfeu> Peste_Bubonica: eu estou atualizando por completo.
<Rudolf> morfeu: atualizar não instala pacotes que vc por ventura não tenha instalado e são necessários
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pior é ter que advinhar nome de pacote
<morfeu> Rudolf: deixa eu terminar q irei procurar este pacote ai
<Rudolf> morfeu: é, precisa
<Rudolf> morfeu: o host é windows?
<Rudolf> morfeu: ou linux sobre linux?
<morfeu> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> morfeu: sim o q?
<morfeu> eu estou usando o win 7, instalei o vbox e rodei o squid facil server
<Rudolf> ah tá
<morfeu> ai no vbox eu coloquei dois adaptadores, o 1 = nat e o outro placa interna
<Rudolf> morfeu: uma dica é que quando vc entre aqui de o máximo de informações possíveis para a gente poder te ajudar. Por exemplo, o bridge-utils não é necessário
<morfeu> Rudolf: sei...
<morfeu> eu estava pensando em instalar o ubuntu server normal, sem vbox
<Rudolf> morfeu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Rudolf> morfeu: melhor ainda
<Rudolf> morfeu: viu o link
<Rudolf> morfeu: tem umas dicas
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> Por favor instalar o pacote virtualbox-ose-dkms e os cabeçalhos apropriados, o mais provável linux-headers-generic.
<guigouz> olá, gostaria que no meu ubuntu cada usuário tivesse um gerenciador de janelas, mas nem o .xinitrc nem o .xsession funcionam, tem alguma dica ?
<omelete> na tela de login vc define isso ai
<morfeu> nADA
<morfeu> CAIR?
<Rudolf> morfeu: ifconfig aparece o que para vc?
<morfeu> Rudolf: eth0 , eth1 e lo
<morfeu> e no win ipconfig aparece o ip do vbox 192.168....
<guigouz> omelete: mas uma vez definido na tela de login, fica valendo pra todos os users
<guigouz> omelete: eu precisava mesmo de um .xinitrc / .xsession
<morfeu> Rudolf Peste_Bubonica agora, depois q eu atualizei o vbox ta permitindo usar bridge
<guigouz> é totalmente deprê quando mudam algo de 20 anos sem necessidade
<Rudolf> morfeu: parabens
<Rudolf> morfeu: agora, mudando para bridge, sua rede real deve enchergar a virtual
<Rudolf> morfeu: as duas placas devem estar em bridge
<morfeu> Rudolf: hm
<Rudolf> morfeu: e a maquina fisica deve estar conectada na LAN e na saída para a internet
<Rudolf> morfeu: só não sei como vc vai fazer isso
<morfeu> Rudolf: coloquei as duas brigde
<morfeu> funfou
<morfeu> vou reiniciar a maquina
<morfeu> Rudolf sabe me informar se no ubuntu existe algum prob q limite a banda do down?
<morfeu> via interface
<Rudolf> morfeu: qos, htp
<Rudolf> morfeu: mas não são triviais
<morfeu> Rudolf: como aqssim triviais?
<Rudolf> morfeu: não é simples de configurar
<Rudolf> morfeu: mas não é impossível
<morfeu> Rudolf: sei
<Rudolf> morfeu: se vc ler a doc, funciona
<morfeu> Rudolf: so q a net nao funciona no vbox com as duas placas bridge
<kernel> Rudolf, eu só posso usar aquele torrent quando ele acabar o upload?
<Rudolf> kernel: não
<kernel> huMm
<Rudolf> kernel: vc pode desligar quando quiser
<Rudolf> morfeu: culpa do seu ambiente
<kernel> foi isso que eu tava vendo
<kernel> na pasta download ele ja tava no tamanho certo
<Rudolf> morfeu: como eu disse, vc tem que estar conectado as duas redes ao mesmo tempo
<Rudolf> morfeu: não sei como vc faz isso
<morfeu> Rudolf: acho q vou mudar os ip do etho
<morfeu> ou desabilitar o eth1
<Rudolf> morfeu: e como vc vai rotear querido?
<Rudolf> morfeu: os ips não podem estar na mesma faixa
<morfeu> Rudolf: verdade
<Rudolf> por exemplo eth0 - com ip da internet
<Rudolf> e eth1 com ip da rede local
<Rudolf> mas veja
<Rudolf> e o windows, onde vc hospeda o ubuntu?
<Rudolf> não pode ter o mesmo ip da bridge
<Rudolf> então, ele fica com um ip da rede interna direcionando para a eth1
<Rudolf> SE ISSO FUNCIONA?
<Rudolf> NUNCA FIZ
<Rudolf> É TEÓRICO
<morfeu> tb nao sei
<morfeu> a minha eth0 ta 10.1.1.3 e a eth1 ta 10.1.1.1
<Rudolf> mesma rede?
<Rudolf> não vai rotear
<morfeu> como altero?
<morfeu> nao vai
<morfeu> vou deixar o adaptador 1 em nat e o 2 em bridge
<morfeu> Rudolf conseguir colocar a net pra funcionar com as 2 bridge, eu mudei o eth0 pra dhcp e o eth1 pra estatico
<morfeu> so q no win 7 qdo dou um ipconfig acha a placa do vbox 192.168.137.1
<morfeu> e recebe resposta pelo win deste ip
<morfeu> O Firefox está configurado para usar um servidor proxy que está recusando conexões.
<morfeu> O Firefox está configurado para usar um servidor proxy que está recusando conexões.
<morfeu> ;/
<morfeu> ele ja está bloqueando, mas nao permite acessar a net
<morfeu> estranho
<Rudolf> morfeu: seu ambiente é estranho (incomum)
<balinha> morfeu, eu estou tento uns problemas bem estranhos com internet também
<balinha> 12.04?
<morfeu> balinha eu ja configurei a net do server, so q qdo eu uso a proxy nmo windows, nao fica com internet
<morfeu> é alguma besteira q nao consigo entender...
<balinha> aqui a coisa é um pouco diferente. Internet funcionando normalmente no windows e aqui no ubuntu eu poderia dizer que ela funciona 95%. Só não consigo acessar alguns sites ou links desses sites
<Rudolf> morfeu: seu windows, que vc fala é o mesmo que está o ubuntu?
<morfeu> Rudolf: eu estou usando o win 7, instalei o vbox e rodei o squid facil server ( ubuntu)
<Rudolf> morfeu: isso vc já disse
<Rudolf> morfeu: o que quero saber, se esse windows que vc tenta acessar é o mesmo onde está instalado o virtualbox
<morfeu> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> morfeu: qual o ip do windows?
<morfeu> Rudolf: 10.1.1.2
<morfeu> o gatway é .1 no final
<Rudolf> morfeu: e do proxy?
<morfeu> .18
<Rudolf> morfeu: vc pinga do windows 10.1.1.1 ou 10.1.1.18 ?
<morfeu> Rudolf: recebe resposta
<Rudolf> morfeu: telnet na porta?
<Rudolf> morfeu: telnet 10.1.1.18 porta
<Rudolf> morfeu: responde?
<morfeu> Rudolf: tipo, pelo cmd ele responde
<morfeu> recebe resposta
<morfeu> recebe resposta da eth0 10.1.1.18 e tb recebe resposta da eth1 10.1.1.4
<morfeu> pelo cmd do meu winbdows
<morfeu> consigo tb ate logar no sistema do squid facil server
<morfeu> na tela de config
<morfeu> Rudolf ta me lendo?
<morfeu> agora está entrando em alguns sites
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> tem alguem me lendo ai?
<morfeu> e fazendo down
<morfeu> mas o google noa entra
<Rudolf> morfeu: desculpe, fechando a lojinha aqui. por hoje só amanhã
<morfeu> Rudolf: ok, muito obrigado.
<morfeu> reiniciei e deu fail no dhcp3
<morfeu> tenso
<optiklenz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAlXwR_WoDE
<morfeu> qq isso?
<optiklenz> uma bela canção oras
<optiklenz> abre e veja
<morfeu> oxe
<morfeu> eu tentando config meu server
<morfeu> rs
<balinha> optiklenz, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYRbMR_h8W0
<balinha> pessoal, como localizar comando para iniciar uma aplicação no ubuntu? Estou querendo adicionar um para iniciar junto com o sistema
<optiklenz> balinha: eu curto hein
<optiklenz> balinha: usa o updata-rc.d
<optiklenz> voce diz no init.d do sistema né
<optiklenz> update-rc.d aplicacaoquetanoinit.d defaults
<balinha> optiklenz, acho que sim hehe estou querendo por o cairo-dock para inicializar junto
<balinha> porque sempre tenho que abrir ele
<optiklenz> ah
<optiklenz> mas ai é no x ?
<optiklenz> nao manjo hahaha nao uso x
<optiklenz> no linux
<morfeu> balinha VAI EM PREFERNCIA sistema/sesoes
<morfeu> balinha VAI EM PREFERNCIA sistema/sessoes
<morfeu_> ^
<balinha> morfeu, isso eu achei. mas para descobrir o comando que chama a aplicação?
<vitorlobo> kernel, fala irmao
<vitorlobo> kernel,  voltei de um inferno rs
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, boa tarde ursinha
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vivo aqui estou rs...podaria ter morrido ontem
<vitorlobo> \o/
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o/
<xGrind> muito quente ae?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303176_470364522984415_252592610_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> xGrind, operei ontem rs
<vitorlobo> cirurgia ortognatica
<vitorlobo> to aqui todo inchado
<xGrind> q isso?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sou eu
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  depois da cirurgia de ontem rs
<vitorlobo> fui liberado do hospital hj
<kernel> vitorlobo, dizae
<kernel> tava com saudades =x
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to a 4 dias internado mano
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303176_470364522984415_252592610_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> kernel,  foto do hospital
<vitorlobo> to aqui todo inchado mano
<vitorlobo> nem to enchergando direito
<vitorlobo> de tao inchado o rosto
<kernel> vish
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, pq fez essa cirurgia ai??
<kernel> é normal?
<kernel> ta tomando anti-inflamatorio?
<kernel> tava pensando em ti nesse instante
<kernel> hehehe
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, pq eu mastigava so com 2 dentes da boca...tinha desvio lateral e frontal da mandibula e do maxilar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, 0o
<vitorlobo> kernel, vou tomar agora um remedio ruim da miseria rs....que venha
<vitorlobo> tem 2 q sao docinhos esse de agora é ruim demais
<kernel> auehaiehiuehaiue
<kernel> vitorlobo, estudaremos em breve mais e mais
<kernel> DEUS vai te abençoar muito ainda ;)
<kernel> vou acabar de lavar o carro.. fuis
<morfeu> tenso
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pior mano
<vitorlobo> kernel,  fiz a primeira cirurgia de 4 horas....
<vitorlobo> kernel,  dai acordei da anestesia geral...
<vitorlobo> vomitei que nem um condenado
<vitorlobo> dai com a força do vomito, desloquei as pĺaquetas de titanio da cirurgia
<vitorlobo> voltou tudo
<vitorlobo> kernel, tive q operar denovo e de urgencia
<vitorlobo> da-le mais 2 horas de cirurgia
<vitorlobo> kernel, velho na segunda eu pensei q n iria aguentar não na moral
<vitorlobo> kernel, 48 parafusos de titanio no rosto + 2 plaquetas que soltaram e depois tacar tdo denovo pra reposicionar
<vitorlobo> kernel, esses 4 dias de internamento pra mim foi...inesquecível..nunca vou me esquecer daquele pesadelo
<vitorlobo> putz
<Ursinha> boa tarde vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, :)
<morfeu> Ursinha boa tarde, pode me ajudar agora?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, olha pra minha cara linda http://s14.postimage.org/xq90ecor3/machucado.jpg
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, acabei de sair de 4 dias de internamento rs
<vitorlobo> :P
<Ursinha> to lendo o log aqui, vc tá bem agora?
<vitorlobo> to mais inchado q um sapo boi
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, me recuperando ne :)
<Ursinha> mas tá com dor?
<vitorlobo> dor da poha
<Ursinha> morfeu, diga lá
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, :(
<vitorlobo> mas n tem muito oq fazer n...é tomar remedio e esperar
<morfeu> Ursinha: quero configurar meu squid facil server pra poder acessar a net dos clientes...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, 30 dias de boca fechada assim...vou ficar magrin magrin rs
<Ursinha> morfeu, era o Rudolf que tava te ajudando, né?
<vitorlobo> :D
<Ursinha> pq eu não manjo dessas coisas :/
<morfeu> Ursinha: sim, mas ele saiu
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, tomando soro?
<morfeu> ah tah
<morfeu> ok
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, é... soro e agua de côco na seringa
<vitorlobo> :D
<Ursinha> gente... melhoras vitorlobo
<Ursinha> alguem aqui pode ajudar o snick com a instalação do ubuntu 12.04
<Ursinha> ?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, sobrevivi é oq importa rs
<Ursinha> o instalador só mostra particionamento manual
<Ursinha> eu lembro que tinha opção de instalar junto com o windows, mas não tenho como confirmar onde tem isso
<Ursinha> particionamento "automático"
<xGrind> quem é snick?
<Ursinha> um cara que tinha pedido ajuda e saiu
<Ursinha> se ele voltar, aqui está o link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828986
<Ursinha> ele quer instalar o ubuntu num computador que já tem o XP, mas não aparece a opção de particionamento automatico
<Ursinha> aparentemente é por isso ai
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, sempre tão prestativa =]
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, eu tento :P
<Ricardo__> vai na mao
<Ricardo__> manual mto melhor
<Ricardo__> chance de dar erro é 0% eehehe... esses automatico ae sempre fui contra ainda mais brincando com particao
<Geowany> aee povo
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> ja estou desistindo do squid facil server
<morfeu> e instalando o ubuntu server
<Freax> Boa noite pessoal?
<Freax> Podem me tirar uma duvida? Qual ou quais os clientes irc que vem por padrão no ubuntu?
<kernel> nenhum
<Freax> putz rsrs
<kernel> auehiaae
<Freax> quero ajudar um amigo que usa xfce alguma recomendação em gtk ?
<kernel> xchat
<kernel> alias eu uso ele ;)
<Freax> xchat esta dando pau com freenode
<Freax> alguem mais ?
<kernel> eu uso de boa
<kernel> tem o IRSSI
<kernel> tem o kvirc
<kernel> tem o BitchX
<kernel> Weechat
<Freax> obrigado vou dar uma olhada nesses e ver qual seria o mais indicado a distro dele
<Geowany> morfeu: squid facil server?
<morfeu> Geowany: sim, mas ta dando muita dor de cabeça
<Geowany> Freax: acredito que o cliente padrão de irc do Ubuntu seja o empathy mesmo
<Freax> Morfeu meu querido ainda não conseguiu fazer rodar ?
<Geowany> Freax: mas você pode instalar o XChat
<Geowany> morfeu: camarada, isso é uma distro? um script? é o quê?
<Freax> Geowany: Obrigado
<Geowany> Freax: eu sou usuário KDE, uso Kubuntu e nesse momento estou usando a minha primeira paixão em clientes IRC: O Konversation
<morfeu> Freax: ja fiz sim, a unica coisq q eu nao consewguir foi fazer liberar net nos clientes completo
<morfeu> estou rodando o ubuntu server
<Freax> a regra de iptables que passei foi util ?
<morfeu> nao
<Freax> =(
<morfeu> :(
<Freax> e por que não usa o squid padrão ?
<morfeu> estou instalando o ubuntu server
<Freax> ai sim
<morfeu> farei isso
<morfeu> mas pelo vbox
<Freax> não há problemas
<morfeu> ok
<morfeu> veremos
<morfeu> ja estou instalando
<Geowany> morfeu: esse squid facil é uma distro?
<morfeu> Geowany: sim, do ubuntu
<morfeu> http://squidfacil.mikrotikfacil.com/
<Geowany> morfeu: hum...eu recomendaria o ubuntu mesmo
<Geowany> morfeu: como é o esquema do seu proxy?
<Geowany> usa alguma autenticação?
<morfeu> Geowany: nem
<morfeu> eu quero config um servidor pra lan house
<Geowany> ah pow...é algo mais simples né
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> o q vc recomenda ?
<Freax> squid3
<Geowany> morfeu: se vc tem acesso às máquinas clientes, é bom usar o proxy sem transparencia
<Geowany> se não tem, o jeito é usar transparente mesmo né
<morfeu> Geowany: estou instalando o ubuntu server
<morfeu> deixa termina-lo
<Geowany> ok
<Freax> Geowany: para uma lan house não vejo necessidade de usar com senha
<Geowany> rapaz...eu to é com problemas aqui...to querendo fazer um remasterzim...um refisefuquizim pra uso pessoal
<Geowany> mas não consigo instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox
<Geowany> dá erro, dizendo que é incompativel com meu processador
<Geowany> nunca vi isso antes na minha vida
<Freax> oO
<Freax> Qual seu processador
<Geowany> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<Geowany> to usando kernel 32bits pae
<Freax> habilitado o vt-x amd-v
<Freax> ?
<Freax> em sistema, guia aceleração
<Geowany> aham
<Geowany> tentei com ele desabilitado tmb
<Freax> e chekbos marcado na guia processador
<Geowany> não tem checkbox em processador
<Freax> checkbox* Habilitar PAE...
<morfeu> alguem pode me passar um tutorial de configuracao do ubuntu server
<Geowany> tem só Recursos extendidos: habilitar pae/nx
<Freax> Recursos extendidos não tem esse ?
<Geowany> morfeu: pro squid?
<morfeu> Geowany: sim
<Freax> Marcou ele
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> vou marcar
<Freax> marque
<Geowany> morfeu: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/instalando-squid.html
<Geowany> morfeu: no squid3 mudou algumas coisinhas
<Freax> Merfeu no link enviado pelo Geowany vai conseguir as informações necessarias
<morfeu> Geowany: no ubuntu server ja nao instala auto?
<Freax> morfeu: sudo aptitude install squid3
<Geowany> morfeu: não
<Geowany> morfeu: durante a seleção de software existem umas opções, mas ainda não vi como é no ubuntu 12.04
<morfeu> apareceu uma msg na instalacao do ubuntu server
<Geowany> lembro que tem lá pra instalar o lamp
<morfeu> se vc precisa usar um proxy http para acessar locais...
<morfeu> ai tem a opcao
<Freax> Morfeu se posso dar um conselho
<morfeu> informacoes sobre proxy, matenha em branco pra nenhum
<morfeu> sim Freax
<Geowany> morfeu: você tem planos de fazer lista de sites bloqueados?
<Freax> Eu implanto proxy squid em algumas empresas
<morfeu> Geowany: no momento nao.
<morfeu> apenas quero limitar a banda de download
<Geowany> morfeu: hum...
<Geowany> olha...limitar banda com squid não é algo muito interessante
<Freax> squid limita a banda tbm =D
<Geowany> o bom mesmo é fazer isso com o htb
<Geowany> pq aí dá pra limitar acesso http, torrents e os cambal
<Geowany> o squid vai fazer limite só http/ftp/https mesmo
<morfeu> deixa eu terminar a instalacao...
<morfeu> eu deixo as atualizacoes automaticas ?
<morfeu> Geowany
<Geowany> particularmente, eu deixo sem atualizações
<Geowany> mas não recomendo, já que você vira pai do servidor e vai ter qeu dar uma atenção maior pra ele
<Geowany> pode usar atualizações automática mesmo
<morfeu> tipo
<Geowany> tiagoscd: o/
<tiagoscd> Geowany: \o
<Geowany> tiagoscd: já usou esse remastersys?
<morfeu> q veadagem pra instalar o ubuntuserver
<morfeu> rs
<Geowany> morfeu: qual?
<morfeu> Geowany: cheio de putaria
<morfeu> rs
<Geowany> morfeu: quando eu instalei o 10.04 a dois anos atrás, eu não vi mt diferença pro instalador do debian
<morfeu> Geowany: soh
<Geowany> morfeu: apenas algumas melhorias e umas coisinhas que me fizeram ganhar tempo, como por exemplo: instalar automaticamente o módulo bnx2, módulo responsável pra funfar a placa de rede daqueles servidores R710 da Dell
<tiagoscd> Geowany: usei não :/
<morfeu> Geowany: pronto, terminou a instalacao
<morfeu> agora vou instalar o squid
<Geowany> aham
<kernel> tiagoscd, diga la garoto ;)
<Geowany> morfeu: eu tento instalar tudo e deixar o mais padrão possível
<Geowany> fala kernel o/
<Geowany> quero ver vocês continuarem falando do Rudolf agora...
<kernel> fala ae Geowany  :D
<Rudolf> me against me
<Rudolf> Geowany: que tá pegando?
<Geowany> kernel: to aqui instalando o ubuntu minimal cd
<Geowany> vou "criar uma distro": Geowanux Linux
<Geowany> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kernel: não cara...to tirando onda...mas eu to precisando de um ubuntu customizado no pendrive, o ubuntu "default" não me convém
<tiagoscd> kernel: noite :)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae tio
<kernel> tiagoscd, night ;D
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: digo, boss
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: noite :)
<Geowany> boss...kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> boss não, apenas mais um entusiasta de Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: humildade acima de tudo
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: :-)
<tiagoscd> falando nisso, se alguém puder ajudar na nossa vaquinha para Latinoware ficaríamos muito gratos :-)
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/arrecadacao-fundos-participacao-latinoware-2012.html
<Geowany> tiagoscd: essa palestra da Vuelma será gravada?
<tiagoscd> Geowany: não sei ainda, vamos ver o que dá pra fazer no dia lá
<Rudolf> Geowany: rapaz, eu esqueci de citar uma coisa que acelera a instalação de pacotes em ambiente com muitas maquinas semelhantes
<Rudolf> Geowany: distcc
<Rudolf> Geowany: vc pode compartilhar em um "grande" cluster onde as atualizações (compiladas) ocorrem muito mais rapidamente
<Geowany> hummm
<Rudolf> Geowany: inutil se por exemplo seu parque tiver muitos processadores diferentes
<Geowany> Rudolf: a não ser que os pacotes sejam compilados de forma generica
<Geowany> e pra compilar de forma generica nem compensa usar o gentoo
<Rudolf> Geowany: possível, não especificando -march, por exemplo
<mwallacesd> mirror local http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Rudolf> Geowany: mas tem umas sacadas também de otimização -Os, -O2
<Rudolf> Geowany: ainda compensa sim
<Rudolf> Geowany: alias, gentoo não compensa em quase momento algum
<Rudolf> Geowany: mudar o cflags é apenas um plus
<Rudolf> Geowany: sou consciente disso
<Rudolf> Geowany: mas eu gosto
<Rudolf> Geowany: rsrsrsr
<Geowany> Rudolf: pois é...sei que seria possível conseguir um desempenho bacana nas debian-likes usando o apt-build
<Geowany> Rudolf: alguns conhecidos migraram do gentoo pro arch, principalmente depois que arrumaram trabalho, faculdade ou namorada kkkkk
<Rudolf> Geowany: eu sou casado
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Rudolf> Geowany: não me faz diferença
<Geowany> Rudolf: kkkkkkkkk...tô zoando só...mas é verdade
<Rudolf> Geowany: passa-tempo né
<Rudolf> Geowany: só tem que funcionar, sem complicação
<Geowany> Rudolf: pois é...o meu era ficar mudando de distro
<Geowany> deixava o debian redondo, formatava, instalava o ubuntu, deixava redondo, formatava, coloca o fedora,...
<Rudolf> Geowany: fiz isso de 2001 até 2004
<Geowany> depois slackware...e o ciclo se repetia
<Rudolf> Geowany: depois só gentoo e freebsd
<Geowany> Rudolf: minha mulher de vez enquando reclamava
<Geowany> ela já veio me perguntar aqui semana passada: "mudou de distro de novo?"
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Rudolf: ultimamente eu andei oscilando entre debian e ubuntu
<Geowany> mas larguei de vez isso...
<Geowany> por isso to usando virtualbox
<Geowany> Rudolf: mulher ficava bala quando queria assistir filme e eu tava sem o X instalado
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Rudolf: na verdade, a instalação do gentoo era um desafio de um amigo meu
<Geowany> ele falou que eu não era macho suficiente pra instalar esse bicho kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> cuidar da patroa
<aiwendil_br> boa noite pessoal
<Geowany> aiwendil_br: boa noite
<tiagoscd> noite
<Ursinha> boa noite
<Geowany> Ursinha: o/
<Ursinha> Geowany, :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: dei uma pingada no Gtalk, se puder dar uma checada lá :)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, tá tudo meio quebrado aqui, vou olhar já já
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, de novo o gtalk não acha vc na lista e pede pra adicionar
<Geowany> Ursinha: tu ja usou o remastersys?
<Ursinha> Geowany, há muito tempo
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: tá usando o empathy?
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, não, o gmail mesmo
<Ursinha> tá tudo meio quebrado aqui, de verdade
<Ursinha> me chama lá de novo
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: agora foi o/
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-19
<sistematico> No Wiki do tópico, tem as seguintes instruções: cd ~/.xchat2 ; wget -c http://people.ubuntu.com/~ayrton/xchat/paste.py
<sistematico> Só que esse arquivo não está mais disponível.
<sistematico> Alguem tem uma cópia?
<Ursinha> sistematico, qual, no de regras?
<Rudolf> alguem com problemas em rotas da Embratel?
<Rudolf> internacional
<Rudolf> ebt-Bundle-POS1114-intl04.mianap.embratel.net.br
<balinha> alguém usando 12.04 tendo problema em acessar alguns sites com firefox/chromium?
<morfeu> e eu
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> xGrind coe parceiro
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite balinha que site vc esta tendo problema?
<MarconM> boa noite
<balinha> AiRhEaD, boa! twitter, facebook, forum do ubuntu, pastebin
<balinha> consigo abrir os sites, mas não consigo navegar, abrir links
<AiRhEaD> Vc pode esta tendo problema de rota, sou do Mato Grosso do Sul e na região a um tempo atrás passamos por problemas de rotas
<MarconM> balinha: esta usando qual navegador
<balinha> MarconM, chromium e firefox
<balinha> já testei com outro também, mas esse nem abrir as páginas
<balinha> nenhuma
<MarconM> balinha: sua net é adsl, radio, MMQL ?
<balinha> adsl
<MarconM> hunm
<balinha> e usando wifi
<MarconM> balinha: tem outra maquina ae
<balinha> sim, e funciona normal. aqui está em dual boot com windows 7, que também funciona normalmente
<MarconM> balinha: sei
<AiRhEaD> balinha: a sua rede esta com algum tipo de segurança?
<MarconM> balinha: esta usando oque ae
<balinha> wpa-wpa2
<MarconM> balinha: esta usando ubuntu ?
<balinha> sim
<balinha> 12.04
<balinha> funcionou normalmente por um dia
<balinha> mas depois voltou a dar o mesmo problema
<sistematico> Ursinha: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<sistematico> Ursinha: Tem o paste.py  do Ayrton, mas o app sumiu.
<sistematico> O servidor caiu.
<MarconM> balinha: se voce rodar ele num live cd vai rodar normal ?
<balinha> não
<MarconM> a sua net ae ele é dhcp ou statico
<balinha> acredito que dhcp
<balinha> é velox
<balinha> cabeada normal
<MarconM> balinha: entra no terminal ae e digita ifconfig
<balinha> pronto
<MarconM> qual ip
<MarconM> que apareceu
<sistematico> MarconM: Tem mais de uma pessoa com esse problema.
<MarconM> sistematico: hunm
<sistematico> MarconM: Desconfio que isso não tenha nada a ver com o S.O.
<MarconM> sistematico: isso eu sei
<MarconM> que é o OS nao é msm
<MarconM> pdoe ser app que instalou
<AiRhEaD> Referente a alguma atualização nova?
<balinha> ele já estava assim desde a primeira instação
<MarconM> ou ree mal configurada
<sistematico> MarconM: Um maluco lá no fórum do Arch Linux reportou que num consegue acessar o site da Casa & Cor nem com reza.
<balinha> desde o live cd, antes de instalar já estava assim
<balinha> sistematico, o estranho é que por um dia eu consegui
<balinha> mas depois ele voltou. e não, não instalei nada. tenho certeza
<MarconM> balinha: voce disse q no windows vai de boa ?
<sistematico> MarconM: Desconfio que isso é barbeiragem no BackBone.
<sistematico> MarconM: E da grossa ainda.
<MarconM> hunm
<balinha> a única coisa que eu fiz foi ligar ele no roteador com o cabo, fiz um teste e funcionou. depois que o erro voltou eu tentei novamente mas não deu em nada
<MarconM> sistematico: ainda acredito q seja ip
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<balinha> MarconM, vai sim. funciona tudo certinho
<balinha> isso que eu achei estranho
<MarconM> balinha: ok
<MarconM> balinha: faz assim
<MarconM> qual a hate de ip q deu ae para voce
<balinha> vez ou outra aconteciam uns erros de ip na rede, mas era só reiniciar o modem que ficava tudo ok
<MarconM> 10.1.1.1
<balinha> e sim, já reiniciei o modem várias vezes
<MarconM> 192
<MarconM> balinha: nao
<MarconM> balinha: qual a hate de ip sua ae
<balinha> pvt
<sistematico> O que é hate de IP?
<MarconM> sistematico: faixa de ip
<MarconM> rate
<sistematico> Hate num é ódio em inglês?
<sistematico> Hummm..
<MarconM> sistematico: fo imal
<MarconM> errei
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas rate é taxa, qual taxa?
<MarconM> sistematico: faixa de ip
<sistematico> MarconM: Ou é netmask?
<sistematico> Classe talvez?
<MarconM> eu to tentando ajudar o cara o sistematico ta encafifado com ingles
<MarconM> chessuis /o\
<sistematico> MarconM: Tô tentando entender tambem.
<MarconM> sistematico: sim
<MarconM> me expressei errado
<MarconM> peço desculpas
<MarconM> mas sempre vejo rate
<sistematico> Acho que num é rate não.
<sistematico> Num sei tbm.
<MarconM> tambem num sei /o\
<sistematico> MarconM: Você deve estar falando assim: 192.168.*, 10.*, 172.*?
<sistematico> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP#Classes_de_endere.C3.A7os
<MarconM> sistematico: sim
<MarconM> como eu disse
<MarconM> faixa de ip
<sistematico> MarconM: IP raNGe
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> aeeee
<MarconM> sistematico: isso ae
<MarconM> vlw
<MarconM> foi mal o erro
<sistematico> Agora que eu descobri  o que tu tava falando.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> sistematico: somos dois
<MarconM> auehauheaua
<MarconM> foi mal
<sistematico> MarconM: Foi nada.
<sistematico> MarconM: Fiquei curioso mesmo.
<Geowany> MarconM: danado
<MarconM> sistematico: é q to fazendo trabalho da faculdade aqui
<MarconM> esses programas de contabilidade for win é tenso
<MarconM> tem uma empresa até hj q fez um para linux e é de portugal
<MarconM> aff
<sistematico> MarconM: Falando nisso, o app que você deu a idéia lá, tá ficando SHOW!
<sistematico> MarconM: Lembra?
<MarconM> lembro sim
<MarconM> sistematico: estou estudand py agora
<sistematico> MarconM: Dei o nome de PyCheck, mas depois eu vou te passar os fontes e você muda se quiser.
<MarconM> estou fazendo um projeto hardware agora
<MarconM> com arduino + python
<sistematico> Ah...
<MarconM> sistematico: quero fazer um testador de cabo que envia as taxas com perda e salva em um sd
<sistematico> Isso aí eu nem envolvo não bixo.
<MarconM> queremos neh
<MarconM> sistematico: eu fico com o hardware
<MarconM> o povo la fica com a programação
<sistematico> Sei que é complicado bagaray..
<MarconM> sistematico: nem tanto
<MarconM> Geowany: eae
<MarconM> Geowany: instalando kde no openbsd
<MarconM> quero ver como fica
<MarconM> srsr
<Geowany> rapaz
<sistematico> Já sou um péssimo programador, se eu pegar um negócio desse eu num saio do lugar.. :|
<Geowany> tu é fodalhão hein...fazendo trabalho de facul e fuçando em SO
<MarconM> sistematico: que isso cara
<MarconM> Geowany: estou passando para o sistema soh
<sistematico> MarconM: O desafio do MD5 já está bem difícil pra mim.
<sistematico> hahhahahaha
<MarconM> sistematico: auehaueahua
<sistematico> MarconM: Mais tá quase pronto!
<Geowany> MarconM: [ironia]eu to fazendo uma distro...pq eu sou foda[/ironia]
<MarconM> sistematico: bacana
<Geowany> MarconM: remastersys pra montar um livecd/usb pra andar apenas com o que realmente preciso
<sistematico> MarconM: Queria que você usasse o Gobby pra me ajudar pô..
<sistematico> :\
<MarconM> sistematico: opa
<MarconM> eu uso
<Geowany> MarconM: coisa que os lives-cds padrões não me atendem
<MarconM> sistematico: me deixa apenas tirar o windows daqui e colocar linux
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> sistematico: ja ouvi falar desse gobby
<MarconM> mas nunca usei
<sistematico> MarconM: Tem pro Windows tambem!
<Geowany> MarconM: pq o knoppix em dvd não tá me agradando
<MarconM> sistematico: manda ae o link
<sistematico> MarconM: Peraí!
<MarconM> ok
<xuxucoo> alguem
<xuxucoo> aqui usa virtua?
<sistematico> MarconM: http://gobby.0x539.de
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Eu uso, mas estou usando Vivo agora.
<xuxucoo> sistematico
<xuxucoo> vc teve
<xuxucoo> aumento de upload?
<xuxucoo> ta rolando boatos em uns forums
<sistematico> Como assim?
<xuxucoo> q o virtua finalmente ta aumentando o upload
<xuxucoo> sistematico aumento da taxa de upload
<xuxucoo> pow
<MarconM> sistematico: baixando
<xGrind> Geowany, ¬¬
<xuxucoo> pq o virtua 10 mb o upload era 800 k
<xuxucoo> foi pra 2 mb de upload
<xuxucoo> 20 mb pra 4 mb
<MarconM> olouco /o\
<xuxucoo> MarconM
<xuxucoo> vc usa virtua?
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Nem me ligo muito nisso aí, só acho errado o jeito que as pessoas falam desse assunto.
<MarconM> xuxucoo: nao
<xuxucoo> ¡!sistematico!¡: como assim?
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Acho que ainda vai demorar mais ou menos 10 anos pro Brasil fornecer 10MB pra alguem.
<xuxucoo> [sistematico]: eu acho
<sistematico> Todo mundo fala, eu tenho tenho 10M! E esquece que é Mb.
<xuxucoo> oq mata
<xuxucoo> é o upload
<xuxucoo> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2188235402.png
<xuxucoo> meu upload
<xuxucoo> 1 lixo
<xuxucoo> cara
<xuxucoo> eu vi o tim fiber 50 mb / 35 mb upload
<xuxucoo> 50 r$
<xuxucoo> e nao pega aki
<xuxucoo> ;~~
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Gosto de medir, falar e divulgar a taxa que eu considero "honesta" que é em Bytes, não em Bits, 10M dá mais ou menos 1MB.
 * MarconM com inveja
<xuxucoo> MarconM
<xuxucoo> nunca viu?
<xuxucoo> os planos da tim?
<xuxucoo> 50 r$ 50 mb 30 mb de upload
<xuxucoo> até 2014
<xuxucoo> http://www.livetim.com.br/ofertas
<xuxucoo>     Download 50 MEGA
<xuxucoo>     Upload 30 MEGA
<xuxucoo> r$50, 00 por mês
<xuxucoo> queria eu ter isso
<xuxucoo> ;~~
<sistematico> As Operadoras safadas, começaram a divulgar as velocidades em megabits pra engambelar o povão, que em 90% dos casos não tem idéia do que isso seja.
<sistematico> IMHO...
<MarconM> Geowany: kde 3.5
<MarconM> auehaueh
<xuxucoo> sistematico mais no br
<xuxucoo> vai demorar seculos
<xuxucoo> pra ter coisa boa
<xuxucoo> net boa so no japao
<xuxucoo> e olhe la
<xuxucoo> la é gigabit
<xuxucoo> povo usa
<xuxucoo> 1 gps
<MarconM> china tambem
<xuxucoo> aki no br ainta fala em mb
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Que nem eu to falando, 10MB acho que só daqui a 10 anos no BR..
<MarconM> melhor do que kb
<MarconM> aeuahueaua
<xuxucoo> [(sistematico)]: po
<xuxucoo> aki pega 10 mb
<xuxucoo> real
<sistematico> MarconM: kB.
<xuxucoo> so assinar virtua 100 mb
<sistematico> heh
<xuxucoo> foda q é 299
<xuxucoo> kk
<xuxucoo> mensal
<xuxucoo> caro a lot
<sistematico> xuxucoo: 10mb ou 10MB?
<xuxucoo> [sistematico]: 10 mb/s
<xuxucoo> = 100 mb
<sistematico> Ou melhor mB
<xuxucoo> 299
<xuxucoo> aki no rio
<xuxucoo> pelo virtua
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Não.
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Se tá confundindo.
<xuxucoo> sei la
<xuxucoo> sei q virtua
<xuxucoo> se kisesse ja taria vendendo gigabits
<sistematico> 10 Mb = 10/8 = MB.
<xuxucoo> pq a infra do virtua
<xuxucoo> é fibra
<sistematico> Tendeu?
<xuxucoo> até a porta do cliente
<xuxucoo> nao vendem pq nao kerem
<xuxucoo> infraestrutura tem
<xuxucoo> ainda melhor q da gvt lixo
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Quando falam: "Eu tenho NET de 10 Mega!", num é 10 MB, é 10 Mb, que é completamente diferente.
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Entendeu?
<xuxucoo> [[sistematico]]: sim
<xuxucoo> mais no br vai demorar
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Eu acho que é mais ou menos 1/8 da velocidade.
<xuxucoo> seculos pra isso acontecer
<sistematico> "acho"..
<xuxucoo> a forma de acontecer
<xuxucoo> mais rapido
<xuxucoo> seria estimulando
<xuxucoo> a concorrencia
<sistematico> Claro.
<xuxucoo> mais tem area q a operadora nem entra
<xuxucoo> pq 1 suborna os politicos
<xuxucoo> pra nao deixar tal empresa cabear tal lugar
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Sabia que lá em cima ^ Claro e Vivo são do mesmo dono? Ou pelo menos parte delas.
<sistematico> E Embratel, Net e Telefonica tbm.
<MarconM> faz 21
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Agente "acha" que é concorrente, mas o dinheiro na realidade vai pra um bolso só.
<sistematico> MarconM: Sabia?
<sistematico> Isso é incrível.
<MarconM> sistematico: tem que ter varios se nao tem monopolio neh
<sistematico> Fomos dominados pelo "Don Corleone" da era digital, essa é a grande verdade.
<sistematico> Os donos de empresas telefonicas e operadoras, não são empresários! São Gangsters!!
<sistematico> Essa é a grande verdade que ninguem quer aceitar.
<sistematico> Acham que o dono da World Com. saiu algemado da própria empresa porque estava assando Cookies?
<xuxucoo> sistematico
<xuxucoo> tui sabe q a rede do virtua
<sistematico> Bandidasso.
<xuxucoo> é uma das melhores
<xuxucoo> neh
<xuxucoo> cmparado a gvt / oi etc
<xuxucoo> a gvt usa adsl
<xuxucoo> sux
<xuxucoo> se cliente fica longe do armario nao aguenta mto
<sistematico> sabia não..
<xuxucoo> pq so levam fibra até o armario
<xuxucoo> o virtua
<xuxucoo> a fibra é na rua
<xuxucoo> eles so usam cabo coxial do poste
<xuxucoo> pro cliente
<xuxucoo> e nao existe armarios
<MarconM> sudo pkg_add -iv $(<pkg.i)
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> sistematico:
<MarconM> instalando
<MarconM> sistematico: como que usa o gobby
<xuxucoo> Maninho
<xuxucoo> vc ja montou vps?
<sistematico> MarconM: Usando :)
<MarconM> sistematico: como eu conecto com voce
<sistematico> MarconM: Um cria uma sessão o outro acessa.
<sistematico> Peraí.
<MarconM> sistematico: como que cria
<MarconM> soh para logar
<Geowany> MarconM: kde 3.5? porque tanto ódio nesse coraçãozinho?
<MarconM> em uma sessao
<MarconM> Geowany: rsrs
<Geowany> MarconM: vou já testar o livecd
<xuxucoo> sistematico
<xuxucoo> Geowany
<xuxucoo> MarconM
<Geowany> opa
<xuxucoo> vcs ja rodaram vps?
<Geowany> não
<xuxucoo> qal melhor programa e distro pra criar vps
<xuxucoo> no linux?
<sistematico> qq é vps?
<sistematico> :D
<xuxucoo> cloud
<xuxucoo> pow
<xuxucoo> servidor virtual
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> xuxucoo: melhor distro...sempre respondei que é o Ubuntu
<Geowany> xuxucoo: seria isso aqui? ---> https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<MarconM> sistematico: ?
<MarconM> gobby ?
<sistematico> xuxucoo: E o que é Servidor Virtual?
<sistematico> MarconM: Ó!
<sistematico> MarconM: Vou adicionar a porta no roteador, minha net vai cair.
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> MarconM: Certo?
 * MarconM quase desistindo de usar gobby
<sistematico> MarconM: A porta é 6522.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> sistematico: galera a porta do sistematico ta aberta
<sistematico> MarconM: Quando eu voltar eu te passo o IP.
<MarconM> é soh entar
<MarconM> blz
<sistematico> Tá.
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> Abertassa.
<sistematico> Pra entrar e sair
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> haheihaieaheiaueaheiaeuaheia
<sistematico> Os dados, claro.
<MarconM> sim sim
<sistematico> Já volto.
<MarconM> hj em dia tem nome para tudo
<Geowany> xuxucoo: http://www.usefuljaja.com/vps
<tiagoscd> bye folks :-)
<tiagoscd> até amanhã
<sistematico2> Até.
<MarconM> tiagoscd: até
<MarconM> \o
<tiagoscd> o/
<xuxucoo> http://www.livetim.com.br/ofertas
<xuxucoo> meu irmao
<xuxucoo> namoral
<xuxucoo> da vontade de xorar
<MarconM> xuxucoo: oia o talento do veio
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJd-WY0mm88
<balinha> alguém acordado?
<balinha> acordados?
<kernel> não.
<balinha> poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida em shell script?
<Freax> balinha: qual a duvida
<Freax> se eu souber..
<balinha> já consegui :)
<balinha> era como salvar o resultado de um comando em um txt
<Freax> >
<Freax> ;)
<kernel> balinha, é só voce direcionar com o >
<Freax> isso
<balinha> isso
<balinha> hehe
<kernel> tipo dmesg > dmesg.txt
<kernel> pra adicionar é
<kernel> dmesg >> dmesg.txt
<sistematico> É..
<sistematico> Eu gostaria de dominar isso.
<balinha> só que para eu conseguir o resultado eu tive que adicionar um 2>&1
<kernel> 0 é sim
<kernel> 1 ou 2 é nao
<kernel> balinha, esse dae ele envia a saida do comando para a saida padrao
<kernel> 2>&1
<balinha> entendi
<kernel> saida do erro para a saida padrao
<kernel> :)
<balinha> mas no caso é a saida do nc
<kernel> se o comando for nc sim
<kernel> :)
<balinha> sim, mas por que? as respostas que ele gera são erros?
<balinha> confuso
<kernel> o 2 siginifica erros
<kernel> se colocar 1> é mensagem do comando
<kernel> :)
<balinha> hmm
<kernel> [kernel@serverX ~]$ echo Diego
<kernel> Diego
<kernel> [kernel@serverX ~]$ echo Diego 1> diego.teste
<kernel> [kernel@serverX ~]$ cat diego.teste
<kernel> Diego
<kernel> entendeu
<balinha> urrum
<balinha> valru
<balinha> :)
<kernel> :D
<balinha> valeu*
<balinha> tinha esquecido o quanto shell é divertido
<kernel> é sim
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> se usa virtua
<xuxucoo> ou gvt?
<kernel> gvt
<xuxucoo> alguem aqui
<xuxucoo> usa virtua?
<kernel> mermao esse relator do Mensalão é do bom viu
<kernel> ta condenando todo mundo
<kernel> só corrupto
<xuxucoo> eu quero
<xuxucoo> 1 upload
<xuxucoo> melhor
<xuxucoo> tnc
<xuxucoo> esse upload do virtua
<xuxucoo> é 1 lixo
<kernel> auiehaieAeihaeh
<xuxucoo> serio
<xuxucoo> kernel ja viu o upload
<sistematico> kernel: stdin, stdout, stderr.
<xuxucoo> do tim fiber?
<kernel> tou afim de passar é o cabo blindado aqui
<kernel> nao quero mais wi-fi
<xuxucoo> kk
<xuxucoo> eu kero 1 upload
<xuxucoo> de gente
<xuxucoo> nao entendo
<xuxucoo> pq gvt e virtua
<xuxucoo> tem 1 upload
<xuxucoo> tao lixo
<xuxucoo> sem zoa
<xuxucoo> lançaram o tim fiber no rio e em sao paulo
<kernel> e verdade
<xuxucoo> 50 mb de download
<xuxucoo> 30 mb de upload
<xuxucoo> 50 r$
<xuxucoo> vsf
<xuxucoo> meu upload é 1 lixo
<xuxucoo> da até odio
<kernel> é 10% do download
<xuxucoo> kernel mais teve
<xuxucoo> 1 decreto ai da anatel
<xuxucoo> q tinha q ser 30 %
<xuxucoo> neh?
<kernel> nao fiquei sabendo
<kernel> mais torço por isso
<kernel> hehee
<kernel> melhores condiçoes
<xuxucoo> po upload
<xuxucoo> baixo
<xuxucoo> é 1 lixo
<kernel> para nós usuarios
<xuxucoo> kara
<xuxucoo> eu uso upload
<xuxucoo> a lot
<xuxucoo> 800 k é tenebroso
<xuxucoo> upo a 80 k/s
<xuxucoo> deprimente
<xuxucoo> ;~~
<kernel> é fodz mesmo
<kernel> quero que volte o Megaupload
<sistematico> xuxucoo: A Anatel estipula que a taxa de download tem que ser no mínimo 10% do prometido, nada que regulamente a proporção download/upload.
<xuxucoo> [sistematico]: pow
<xuxucoo> mais eu acho
<xuxucoo> q isso vai mudar
<xuxucoo> o live tim
<xuxucoo> é 50 mb down / 30 mb up
<xuxucoo> a gvt e a virtua
<xuxucoo> vao ter q melhorar os planos
<xuxucoo> se nao a tim vai kebrar as 2 aonde cabear
<sistematico> xuxucoo: É absolutamente normal o upload ser bem menor que o download, até por uma questão de design do próprio protocolo.
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Não sei porque seu stress com isso, o que você faz aí que demanda tanto upload assim?
<xuxucoo> sistematico
<xuxucoo> faço tudo
<xuxucoo> uppo arkivos
<xuxucoo> faço streaming de video
<xuxucoo> etc
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> semeion
<xuxucoo> http://www.livetim.com.br/ofertas
<xuxucoo> vejam
<xuxucoo> sistematico http://www.livetim.com.br/ofertas
<sistematico> Lembrando que esses assuntos devem ser tratados no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sistematico> Só pra constar, heh..
<kernel> ayuegauegyae
<sistematico> kernel: Tipo, aqui é canal para suporte técnico ao Ubuntu e tal..
<sistematico> heh
<xuxucoo> kernel tu viu
<xuxucoo> os planos?
<sistematico> Nada de conversar sobre o que comeu no café da manhã ou extinção de baleias.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Capítulos de novela então são assuntos efetivamente banidos daqui.
<sistematico> heh
<xuxucoo> com esses planos
<xuxucoo> ai a tim
<xuxucoo> da pra por geral no sapato
<xuxucoo> vai virar efeito piramide
<xuxucoo> gvt / virtua irao se mexer
<kernel> quem manda é nós
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<xuxucoo> a gvt
<xuxucoo> ta falindo
<kernel> ela tomou muito cliente da OI
<kernel> acho que nao fali tao cedo
<kernel> :/
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> é ruim de nao
<sistematico> xuxucoo: 1.2.1 PROMOÇÃO: Oferta de condições especiais para a fruição do serviço de Banda Larga Fixa, lançado no mercado como Serviço LIVE TIM, por prazo determinado, nos termos previstos neste Regulamento.
<xuxucoo> a vivendi
<xuxucoo> ta falida
<xuxucoo> http://vcfaz.net/viewtopic.php?t=181921&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40
<sistematico> xuxucoo: 3.4 Findo o Período de Desconto especificado no item 3.1, os Clientes terão a opção em continuar a usufruir da prestação do Serviço, passando a efetuar todos os pagamentos pertinentes e relativos ao uso do serviço LIVE TIM, na forma prevista no item 5.4 deste Regulamento ou cancelar o Serviço.
<xuxucoo> ta saindo varias noticias
<balinha> kernel, e quanto a um timer? estou pensando em algo como pegar a data e hora do sistema, ler a informação, se a hora e data forem x, executar tal função
<xuxucoo> q eles tao a venda
<xuxucoo> a gvt
<xuxucoo> sistematico ta 1 bom preço
<kernel> balinha, date
<xuxucoo> até 2014
<xuxucoo> merreca
<sistematico> *até* falou bem..
<sistematico> E depois?
<xuxucoo> depois
<xuxucoo> se subir mto cancela
<xuxucoo> mais eu creio
<xuxucoo> q ira abaixar
<xuxucoo> pq a tim ira pulssionar a gvt e virtua
<xuxucoo> abaixar mais os preços
<xuxucoo> entao eu sendo cliente virtua
<xuxucoo> eo kernel gvt
<xuxucoo> ambos seremos beneficiados
<xuxucoo> pq vao ter q se coçar pra segurar os clientes
<kernel> é sim
<kernel> aqui tem 50% de desconto
<sistematico> xuxucoo: R$129,90 (cento e vinte e nove reais e noventa centavos)
<kernel> é 35MB
<sistematico> Depois de 6 meses..
<xuxucoo> sistematico mais eles fizeram
<xuxucoo> a promoção
<xuxucoo> 50 r$
<xuxucoo> até a copa
<xuxucoo> de 2014
<xuxucoo> por pagar 1 ano e meio 50 r$
<xuxucoo> por 50 mb de download + 30 mb de upload
<xuxucoo> ta barato
<xuxucoo> kernel aki eu pago 59 r$
<xuxucoo> mais é valor fixo
<xuxucoo> virtua 10 mb
<xuxucoo> 000 de upload
<xuxucoo> 800 *
<xuxucoo> axo 1 lixo
<xuxucoo> caro e velocidade merda
<sistematico> Pago 109 nos mesmo 10Mbits.
<sistematico> Pago 109 nos mesmos 10Mbits.
<xuxucoo> sistematico qal operadora?
<sistematico> E ainda acho barato.
<sistematico> NET.
<xuxucoo> oO
<xuxucoo> aki pago 59
<xuxucoo> mais aki nao tem aonde correr
<sistematico> Certeza?
<xuxucoo> ou oi , virtua ou wirelles
<xuxucoo> entre oi e virtua
<xuxucoo> prefiro virtua
<xuxucoo> sistematico sim
<xuxucoo> vem 59 no boleto
<xuxucoo> pra eu pagar
<sistematico> Só Internet?
<xuxucoo> internet
<xuxucoo> + net fone
<xuxucoo> mais o telefone
<xuxucoo> so pago oq usar
<sistematico> Sem TV?
<xuxucoo> como nao uso pra nada
<xuxucoo> vem 59
<xuxucoo> sistematico sim
<xuxucoo> sem tv
<xuxucoo> so virtua + netfone
<sistematico> O meu é com TV.
<xuxucoo> axo
<xuxucoo> caro o virtua
<xuxucoo> eles podiam abaixar mais
<xuxucoo> ainda mais por ser embratel
<xuxucoo> tem grana de sobra pra rebocar gvt e geral
<xuxucoo> mais sao pilantras
<balinha> como eu queria não precisar dormir.. hehe
<balinha> boa noite para quem fica
<xuxucoo> kernel
<xuxucoo> vivo?
<xuxucoo> http://www.tecvilla.com.br/artigos/103/anatel-apresenta-novas-regras-para-melhoria-da-banda-larga-no-brasil#
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  bom dia ursinha =]
<Rudolf> dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<Sorentto> bom dia a todos
<asdyva> Bom dia
<asdyva> Pessoal, já rodei no google... alguém conhece algum Sistema Gerencial, Cadrastro, O.S, Estoque, Nota Fiscal, etc para linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.  Estou com um probleminha assim.  Tenho n máquinas na rede internet e preciso que estas saibam que meu servidor estar no ip interno n, senão elas acabam no roteador que serve para as máquinas que vem de fora da rede...  Como resolver isso sendo que não posso alterar o roteador?  Tenho acesso ao dhcpd.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso que as internas interpretem determinado dns como sendo da rede interna só que não posso alterar máquina por máquina.
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  bom dia ursinha =]
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Não entendi direito.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Se tivesse acesso ao roteador, você faz o forward de uma determinada porta para uma determinada máquina.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Mas sem acesso, eu não vejo solução.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tem um servidor e tem um roteador que liga ele a internet.  Mas o servidor esta na rede interna.  Quando se usa o dns dele ele chega no roteador que abre seu terminal para a rede interna.
<EduardeCalibal> O que quero é que chegue ao servidor na rede interna.
<EduardeCalibal> Vindo da internet o roteador redirecionaria para o servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não posso fazer isso senão a rede interna não chega mais no roteador.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que ele redirecionaria diretamente para o servidor interno, o que quero então é que apenas quando se tentar chegar ao DNS internamente se chegue ao ip do servidor ao invés do roteador.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Não sou expert em redes, mas a única solução que eu conheço é a que eu te falei, redirecionar uma porta para uma determinada máquina.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Sem acesso ao roteador, eu acho bastante difícil você fazer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, meu caso é um pouco mais complicado que isso...  Vejamos, eu administro o DHCPD e através dele talvez eu possa dizer que o dns esta na rede interna...   Pensando nisso acho que vou ter que criar um segundo dns para a rede interna...
<EduardeCalibal> Posso configurar o servidor de dns para tratar diferente os pedidos vindos de dentro da rede?
<xuxucoo> vo
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: DNS é para resolução de nomes, qual o objetivo de ter um DNS interno?
<xuxucoo> comprar 1 haxorware
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Se precisa de nomes "fake" dentro da sua rede seria muito mais conciso usar o arquivo hosts.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso editar máquina por máquina...
<EduardeCalibal> A ideia é permitir que o dhcp diga para as máquinas internas usarem o servidor 2 de dns para através dele redicionar o dns para o ip interno.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Gostaria muito de te ajudar, mas não faço idéia do que quer fazer.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Esse servidor de DNS é o Bind?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Porque precisa que usem nomes diferentes na rede interna e externa? Ou melhor, porque precisa de nomes?
<sistematico> Ao invés do IP só?
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso que funcione apenas...  Os motivos são irrelevantes.
<sistematico> Sim, só que o DNS não é pra "redirecionar".
<sistematico> Acho que está usando as ferramentas erradas.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vou ter que te explicar o caso todo então...
<Peste_Bubonica> porque nomes são melhores que ips uai
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um pc-cliente-de-dhcp-interno que vai ter que acessar meu servidor-na-internet-roteado-por-nat-com-ip-interno.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai o pc-cliente sai para a internet por que meu dns diz o ip real quando resolve o domínio ai quando a máquina volta para a rede interna encontra o roteador que ao ver que é uma máquina interna não faz o nat.
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Mas o nome de cada máquina, você escolhe no hosts na hora da instalação!
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, sim, e desobre pela rede como?
<EduardeCalibal> dhcp
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, ficar se baseando em IPs para serviços locais é um pé no saco
<EduardeCalibal> Só preciso do que pedi...
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Aqui eu uso o nome das máquinas, normal.
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, windows?
<EduardeCalibal> Que quando um pc interno tentar chegar o dns do servidor chegue no servidor internamente.
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Não.
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> sistematico, entao vc usa algum sistema de resolucao
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Mas se fosse daria.
<sistematico> Peste_Bubonica: Não.
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, cara, nao sei se sou mto burro, mas nao entendi o que vc está fazendo
<sistematico> Tambem não entendi absolutamente nada.
<EduardeCalibal> É por que tenho um servidor real que o roteador redireciona, apenas o roteador estar na internet.
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, certo.
<EduardeCalibal> O servidor esta na internet por que o roteador redireciona o que chega para ele por NAT.
<Peste_Bubonica> seu servidor fica isolado na LAN?
<EduardeCalibal> Esta na rede local.
<Peste_Bubonica> e vc expoe algumas portas via nat
<Peste_Bubonica> ok
<Peste_Bubonica> internamente, tudo beleza
<EduardeCalibal> Quando acesso o roteador internamente sou obrigado a ver ele então não posso fazer nat internamente.
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, certo
<EduardeCalibal> Então o correto seria simplesmente dar um ip interno quando fosse resolver o dominio internamente.
<Peste_Bubonica> mas qdo vc esta na internet, vc gostaria de enxergar o IP externo do roteador
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso é o que ainda não sei fazer.
<Peste_Bubonica> pra poder cair no NAT
<EduardeCalibal> Meu problema é simplesmente interno.
<Peste_Bubonica> entendi
<Peste_Bubonica> externamente vc ja tem um host funcionando
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, vc tem que dividir seu bind em views
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, vc pode criar escopos de resposta
<EduardeCalibal> Perfeito.  Como?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver um guia...
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, a ZONA de dns fica no seu bind?
<Peste_Bubonica> a externa?
<EduardeCalibal> Acredito que sim...
<Peste_Bubonica> :S
<Peste_Bubonica> whois seudominio.com.br
<Peste_Bubonica> veja se ele esta apontando pro seu server
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, se ele estiver, vc precisa separar seu bind em views
<Peste_Bubonica> se ele nao estiver, fica mais facil, e é só vc armazenar sua zona interna da forma que te interessar e apontar suas maquinas pra esse resolver
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tenho um arquivo de configuração no bind apenas para uso local...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver isso com calma.
<asdyva> Pessoal, já rodei no google... alguém conhece algum Sistema Gerencial, Cadrastro, O.S, Estoque, Nota Fiscal, etc para linux?
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, entao é simples doido
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, basta vc hospedar seu dominio no seu bind como uma zona qualquer
<Peste_Bubonica> e apontar suas maquinas pra ele, e pode ser via dhcp
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma penca de zonas no arquivo zones...
<Peste_Bubonica> ??
<Peste_Bubonica> que tipo de zonas?
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas identificações...  Todas apontam para db.empty.
<Peste_Bubonica> vc pode usar um howto qualquer de como configurar uma zona no bind
<Peste_Bubonica> é simples
<Peste_Bubonica> isso ja vai resolver seu problemna
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo isso agora...  Ao menos já me deu uma luz.  Obrigado.
<Peste_Bubonica> quem estiver na internet, vai ter outro servidor DNS que aponta para o IP real externo
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, cuidado pra nao derrubar serviços reais do dominio hein
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, suas maquinas nao irão mais pra fora pra saber se houve mudança nos ips
<EduardeCalibal> Pois esse é o meu medo.  :D
<Peste_Bubonica> EduardeCalibal, tipo, se vc tiver um "mail.meudominio.com.br" que vai pra um webmail, vc vai precisar descobrir isso, e colocar na sua zona... esse é o drawback
<Rudolf> tutz tutz tutz
<Peste_Bubonica> Wake me up, before I change again!!!
<diogobaeder> Oi pessoal! Podem me ajudar com uma coisa? Estes dias, depois de atualizar meu Precise, o Jack começou a quebrar depois de "acordar" o computador após suspender a sessão. Mesmo sabendo que existe o bug (já enviei relatório sobre), estou tentando arrumar uma forma de trazê-lo de volta, na mão, mas não consigo, não encontro nenhum serviço ou init script para ele.
<diogobaeder> Queria evitar ter que rebootar minha sessão ou máquina só pra ter meu som de volta :-(
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou reiniciar o serviço de som?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei qual o ubuntu usa...
<diogobaeder> EduardeCalibal, através de qual serviço? Estou usando o 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<EduardeCalibal> Foi o que falei...  Não sei o que o ubuntu usa.
<Rudolf> alsa?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode então com o sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<diogobaeder> EduardeCalibal, não tenho o alsa-utils disponível aqui
<diogobaeder> Eu estava usando o PulseAudio (que até onde eu sei funciona como uma camada por cima do ALSA), e depois instalei o Jack
<diogobaeder> Rudolf, acredito que tenho o ALSA instalado, sim
<Rudolf> diogobaeder: ls /etc/init |grep alsa
<diogobaeder> diogobaeder@diogobaeder-desktop:~/.ssh$ ls /etc/init | grep alsa
<diogobaeder> alsa-restore.conf
<diogobaeder> alsa-store.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o sudo alsa restart
<diogobaeder> diogobaeder@diogobaeder-desktop:~/.ssh$ sudo alsa restart
<diogobaeder> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<diogobaeder> diogobaeder@diogobaeder-desktop:~/.ssh$ sudo alsa reload
<diogobaeder> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<diogobaeder> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc.
<diogobaeder> EduardeCalibal, mas ainda não funcionou
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um force-reload também.
<EduardeCalibal> Derrepente tem que fazer o mesmo com o pulse.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<diogobaeder> EduardeCalibal, vou tentar
<diogobaeder> EduardeCalibal, valeu, cara, abraço!
<Rudolf> fiquei curioso com o comando alsamixer e/ou mplayer -ao alsa ummp3qualquer.mp3
<Sorentto> alguem tem ou sabe onde encontrar conteúdo teorico sobre servidor de e-mail?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: www.google.com.br deve ter bastante
<Rudolf> Sorentto: em específico, da uma olhada em guiafoca.org
<Sorentto> opa Rudolf
<Sorentto> tudo blx
<Sorentto> eu achei umas coisas aqui.. to lendo.
<Sorentto> :D
<Ursinha> boa tarde minha gente
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<kinGDiniz> Boa tarde
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, oe :)
<felipealmeida> esta tao quente aqui que acabei de chegar em casa e meu oculos esta embacado de vapor
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, ahh, problemas chatos de morar na praia
<Ursinha> :P
<kinGDiniz> lol
<felipealmeida> hahahaha
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> eu aqui rezando pra cair uma chuvinha
<Ursinha> o povo lá no sul sofrendo pq tá chovendo demais
<felipealmeida> soh ar condicionado pra salvar, tah fazendo 37 graus
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> mudando de pato pra ganso, quem aqui vai no latinoware?
<Ursinha> a gente tá fazendo uma enquete pra saber quem quereria comprar camiseta do Ubuntu lá
<hpssa> sou iniciante no ubuntu 12.04 e estou achando muito lento. será algum problema? usava versão anterior (10 não lembro se 04 ou superior) sem prblemas. o que faço?
<Ursinha> hpssa, boa tarde! muito lento como? quando abre aplicativos, na hora de iniciar, quando vc mexe de um desktop pra outro?
<hpssa> desde o inicio quando abre o ubuntu. a versão anterior era muito mais rapida. o mozila tb.
<Ursinha> pior que não sei dizer o que é... as vezes o driver da placa de vídeo não está tão feliz quanto o da versão anterior
<Ursinha> que placa de video vc tem?
<hpssa> meu pc é antigo. o processador é um cleron d e tem 1 gb de mam ram. mas funcionava bem na versão anterior...
<felipealmeida> swap?
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, pq swap?
<MarconM> bo mdia
<felipealmeida> 1GB de RAM com mozilla?
<Ursinha> se a configuração é a mesma do anterior
<hpssa> xii nao sei. sou meio "bronco" em informatica (KKK) conheço so o basico. tem como ver via sistema?
<MarconM> Ursinha: bom dia
<Ursinha> e anteriormente ficava ok
<Ursinha> MarconM, bom dia :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: ubuntu baixado ... hj a noite é festa =)
<felipealmeida> firefox eh um memory hog bem grande, talvez tenha piorado
<Ursinha> MarconM, ae :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ja tem beta do l4dead
<MarconM> =)
<Ursinha> hpssa, olha só, uma coisa pra testar é usar o chromium browser
<Ursinha> hpssa, e ver como fica
<hpssa> baixo como?
<felipealmeida> meu firefox 15 consome 300MB com tres abas abertas
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> vixi maria
<megalinux> oi
<Ursinha> hpssa, acho que tem na central de programas, deixa ver
<megalinux> alguem me ajuda, o mozila n quer abrir
<hpssa> vou tentar e depois volto aqui. tenho que sair. muito grato a todos!
<megalinux> ????????????????/
<Ursinha> megalinux, olá
<Ursinha> hpssa, de nada, qualquer coisa volte ai
<Ursinha> :)
<hpssa> valeu... grato novamente e by.
<megalinux> oi
<Ursinha> megalinux, seja bem vindo. em que podemos ajudar?
<megalinux> o mozila n quer abrir
<tiagoscd> MarconM: onde? lol
<tiagoscd> MarconM: diz aí onde eu baixo o beta, estou ansioso :P
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<Raff> olha soh, tenho dois roteadores intelbras wrn 240 e preciso ligar o segundo pra replicar o sinal, queria saber, devo ligar o sinal que vai pro segundo na porta lan e desligar o dhcp dele ? eh soh isso ?
<Rudolf> oi
<Ursinha> o beta 2 é dia 20, né não?
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: beta do left 4 dead 2
<tiagoscd> não do Ubuntu :)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, ah, entendi :)
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhe
<Rudolf> fail!
<Ursinha> po, fala de beta aqui vou achar que é do ubuntu né :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: calma!
<Ursinha> Rudolf, eu to calma!
<Ursinha> (to mesmo)
 * Rudolf "credita"
<Ursinha> vcs tão muito sensiveis hoje :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: eu estou de boa
<tiagoscd> estava sensível ontem
<tiagoscd> heuaheuahea
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, hauahuahauhau
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: trocentas VPNs para subir até sexta-feira
<Rudolf> Ursinha: não sei o que é pior fazer do zero, ou pesquisar o erro das atuais
<MarconM> Ursinha: nova tatoo decidida
<MarconM> sabado vou fazer =)
<Rudolf> MarconM: a moda é fazer tatoo no ânus, vai seguir?
<MarconM> Rudolf: oia as palavra aqui no canal
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao vou fazer essa nao ... a minha vai ser braço msm
<Rudolf> ânus?
<Rudolf> o que tem de errado
<Rudolf> OT, admito
<Rudolf> mas só uma piada
<Rudolf> parei
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Ursinha> afe,tá tenso
<Ursinha> Rudolf, o erro é tão trash assim?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: algumas são
<Rudolf> Ursinha: praticamente tenho que seguir todo o caminho
<Rudolf> Ursinha: interligação matriz filias
<Ursinha> putz
<Rudolf> Ursinha: muda de operadora
<Rudolf> Ursinha: muda ip
<Ursinha> vixe
<Ursinha> entendi
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ou muda a senha
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mais de 50 filiais
<Ursinha> é.. capaz fazer do zero seja mais fácil...
<Rudolf> Ursinha: e 2 vpns cada
<Rudolf> Ursinha: as vezes sim, depende da filial
<MarconM> Rudolf: o que ta pegando ae ?
<MarconM> wótis is de problem ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: nenhum
<Rudolf> MarconM: trabalho braçal
<sistematico> Enxadão e pá-de-ponta?
<MarconM> sistematico: quer dizer picareta =)
<sistematico> Usei muito.
<sistematico> Foice tbm..
<MarconM> foice é massa
<MarconM> me lembra dark sider 2
<sistematico> Tem a estrovenga, que corta pra frente e pra trás.
<MarconM> tiagoscd: acorda safado
<sistematico> Estilo Gillette, saca?
<MarconM> sei
<sistematico> Vida dura usar essas ferramentinhas.
<sistematico> MarconM: Não sei se você conhece a Estrovenga: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=estrovenga
<sistematico> Usei muito.
<tiagoscd> MarconM: quero saber do beta, onde baixo? lol
<MarconM> tiagoscd: quando eu tiver em casa eu te mando
<MarconM> tiagoscd: deixa de ser curioso
<tiagoscd> MarconM: é do beta do L4D2 pra Linux que está se referindo, right?
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> tiagoscd: yes man ...
<tiagoscd> cara, que coisa linda de se ouvir
<MarconM> tiagoscd: deixa de ser viciado
<tiagoscd> ou melhor, de se ler
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd: trabalha com oque
<MarconM> ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: com informática :P uheauehua
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ahaahahahha
<tiagoscd> trabalho com dev web
<Ursinha> lol
<MarconM> interessante
<MarconM> trabalho como design
<Ursinha> "então, minha impressora não tá funcionando aqui..."
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: uheauehauehau
<Ursinha> ahuahauha
<tiagoscd> MarconM: legal :-)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: dou assistencia de ponto
<MarconM> eletronica essas coisas
<MarconM> meu hobby
<Ursinha> uia
<Ursinha> vc programa com ferro de solda? :P
<MarconM> Ursinha: basicamente
<tiagoscd> like a ferrador
<Ursinha> \o/
<tiagoscd> euaheuae
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM acha q estao zuando ele
<tiagoscd> MarconM: jamais, sério mesmo
<tiagoscd> hehe
<MarconM> claro q nao
<tiagoscd> não sou de zoar a profissão de ninguém :) exceto a minha
<tiagoscd> lol
<MarconM> tiagoscd: eu trabalhei 3 anos com info
<MarconM> TI
<MarconM> que vida triste T.T
<tiagoscd> MarconM: eu trabalho com TI faz alguns belos anos já
<tiagoscd> já tive empresa, já trabalhei em OEM
<tiagoscd> já fui vagabundo
<tiagoscd> uehaae
<MarconM> kkkkk
<felipealmeida> programar com ferro de solda lol
<Ursinha> :P
<felipealmeida> isso que eh baixo nivel :P
<felipealmeida> um NAND aqui, um NOR ali :P
<Ursinha> artista_frustrad, boa tarde, fique frustrado não :)
<JoT> Ola Amigos, Estou com um IP '0.0.0.0' gostaria de bloquiar acredito que seja Spoofing, alguem sabe como faço se é o msm padrao para outros iptables -A INPUT -s (IP) -j DROP?
<Rudolf> JoT: 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 = all
<Rudolf> JoT: como assim "estou com um ip 0.0.0.0" ?
<Peste_Bubonica> JoT, 0.o
<Peste_Bubonica> WTF?!?
 * Rudolf babando
<JoT>     1 202.230.243.232
<JoT>       1 201.72.91.202
<JoT>       2 189.22.225.101
<JoT>       2 120.233.54.240
<JoT>     125 0.0.0.0
<JoT>      80 37.54.42.31
<felipealmeida> essa eh saida de qual comando?
<JoT> netstat
<felipealmeida> isso significa apenas que o socket nao estah conectado, apenas em listen (esperando conexao), ou um socket UDP que nao tem conceito de conexao
<felipealmeida> nao que seu IP seja 0.0.0.0
<felipealmeida> mas que o socket estah "bound" a qualquer IP que vc tenha
<felipealmeida> para ver seu IP, use ifconfig ou ip addr
<felipealmeida> um spoof de IP eh algo *bem* dificil hoje em dia inclusive
<felipealmeida> (numa maquina Linux)
<JoT> Ok Obrigado Felipealmeida
<Ursinha> :)
<Rudolf> 15:46 < felipealmeida> (numa maquina Linux)
<felipealmeida> numa maquina Windows tb eh dificil fazer spoof. Mas eu tenho um roteador que usa numeros de sequencia ack sequenciais num roteador da Leucotron, aonde fazer um spoof eh entao trivial
<balinha> bom dia
<balinha> opa, já é boa tarde
<dancasttro> boa tarde galera
<Rudolf> tarde
<dancasttro> um duvida. Se formatar meu note com linux, precisarei deletar as tres particoes(raiz, swap e home)?
<Rudolf> dancasttro: não
<dancasttro> pois formatar so a raiz
<Rudolf> dancasttro: é possível
<Rudolf> dancasttro: lembre-se apenas de não deixar ele formatar e arrumar as permissões do seu usuário
<tiagoscd> até a noite pessoal :-)
<tonao42> boa tarde
<SergioD> alguem ainda usa o irc?
<tonao42> fui remover o gwibber pelo synaptic e o painel ficou sem os botoes do menu
<tonao42> alguem sabe o que acontece?
<Barna> opa! blz galera???
<Barna> alguem sabe como q desligo a tecla de power do teclado de desktop??? ubuntu 12.04 - unity
<SergioD> oq é isso?
<Barna> o teclado do desktop aki ta muito loco, fica apertando a tecla de power sozinho e comp desliga do nada toda hora!
<SergioD> Oo
<SergioD> vissh
<SergioD> eu tambem to com um probleminha mais eu acho q é o kermel
<SergioD> minha are de trabalho ta demorando muuuito para abri
<SergioD> e isso foi so depois que instalei o kermel
<Barna> SergioD, ??? vc mudou o kernel?? qual versão vc ta usando?
<Rudolf> SergioD: sim, usamos irc
<SergioD> eu coloquei a 3.4.9
<SergioD> eu usava a do proprio ubuntu
<SergioD> é a primeira vz que mudei
<SergioD> mais agora to com isso
<Rudolf> SergioD: não é uma boa idéia se adiantar numa distro tão configurada
<SergioD> vou voltar para a versao normal
<Ursinha> Barna, wha?! jesus
<SergioD> como assim?
<Barna> oi Ursinha!  :)
<Ursinha> oi Barna :D
<Ursinha> Barna, se vc for nos atalhos de teclado, deve ter como desabilitar lá
<Barna> hummm, no gnome 2.x tinha isso no gerenciador de energia!
<Ursinha> nuss
<Barna> num usei o unity ainda, to perdidão aki!
<Barna> vou procurar! valeu
<SergioD> Unity é so costume
<Ursinha> Barna, se vc apertar a tecla do unity ai e deixar segurando, aparece uma telinha com todos os atalhos uteis :D
<SergioD> volto ja... pera aiii
<Barna> tecla do unity??? onde fica?
<Ursinha> Barna, a tecla do capeta
<Ursinha> janelas
<Ursinha> :P
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKk
<Barna> só aparece uns numeros no dock.... num montra os atalhos!
<Ursinha> segura mais um pouco
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> é pra aparecer
<Barna> é aki num aparece.... mas de boa, vou ver se acho como desabilitar esse trem!!
<Rudolf> Barna: pergunta
<Rudolf> Barna: como vc sabe que a "tecla" está apertando sozinha?
<Barna> Rudolf, pq o comp ta aki parado, eu longe ele e aparece a caixinha perguntando, suspender, Reiniciar, cansela ou desligar!
<Barna> ai se marco bobeira o peste deliga sozinho!
<Rudolf> uehieuheiuehiuehiuehieuh
<leila> bom dia
<Rudolf> leila: otimo dia
<Barna> osso....
<leila> manos to com dois pacotes super travados em meu synaptics pensando em reinstalar o sistema ja tentei de tudo ...
<Ursinha> leila, quais são os pacotes, vc sabe dizer?
<leila> openoffice.org-emailmerge
<leila> o outro se nao em engano eh do openoffice tb bin-filter algo assim
<vitorlobo> alguém conhece uma maneira de gravar o desktop em hd?
<Ursinha> leila, se vc tenta instalar qualquer coisa dá pau nesses dois?
<leila> ja tentei remover, reinstalar atualizar o sistema e apaghar com o nautilus..
<vitorlobo> tipo mydesktop recorder em 1280x720?
<Ursinha> leila, faz assim, vc tá no computador que tá com problema?
<leila> sim nao faz nada fica me pedindo para atualizalos mas nao rola
<leila> nao mas posso ligar aqui
<vitorlobo> leila,  digita apt-get install -f pra ver se força
<Ursinha> leila, então se puder liga-la e abrir um terminal, a gente faz uns testes
<Ursinha> pra abrir um terminal é só apertar ctrl+alt+t
<leila> ok so um momento
<Freax> Vitorlobo: apenas altere a resolução
<Freax> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 0 -threads 0 -y screencast_out.mkv
<vitorlobo> Freax, e como q cancela ?
<vitorlobo> Freax,  a qualidade fica boa?
<Freax> crtl+c
<Freax> sim
<Freax> faça um teste
<Freax> pode alterar a saida eu gosto do mkv
<vitorlobo> Freax, uma q eu gostei foi webm
<leila> vitorlobo, o resultado diz nao foi possivel abrir o arquivo de trava var lib dpkg lock ...
<Freax> Vitorlobo para youtube o melhor resultado é usando 1280x720
<Ursinha> leila, vc colocou o sudo antes?
<Ursinha> leila, se sim, se vc pudesse colar o que apareceu aqui: paste.ubuntu.com e me passar o link seria bom :)
<leila> ah eh coloquei agora
<vitorlobo> Freax,  com certeza eu testei
<vitorlobo> Freax, menos q isso fica tudo espremido
<leila> perai vou entrar aqui pela maquina de la acho que vai facilitar um moemntinho
<Ursinha> leila, tá bom
<Freax> Ursinha: não sei se lembra comentei a um ou dois dias sobre acentuação fiz unsteste e é so nesse canal #ubuntu-br que não aparece a acentuação corretamente para mim =S
<Freax> mesmo pelo android
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> 0_o
<Ursinha> só coisa bizonha
<Ursinha> tamos todos de parabéns viu
<Ursinha> aqui só zica
<Ursinha> huhauhauhauah
<Freax> kkk
<Freax> assim que se aprende né
<Ursinha> verdade
<fcoambrozio> boa tarde pessoal!
<MarconM> boa tarde fcoambrozio
<fcoambrozio> tudo blzinha por aqui?
<fcoambrozio> faz tempo que não aparece por estas bandas
<fcoambrozio> hehehehehe
<Ursinha> leila, bem vinda de volta :)
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, boa tarde :)
<leila> obrigada mas nao to conseguindo por la nao
<leila> parece um outro xchat..
<Ursinha> acho que lá tá o gnome-xchat
<leila> tem um endereco web q posso acessar vcs aqui?
<Freax> leila
<Freax> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<leila> gente a tacira sou eu por la vou fechar aqui
<leila> funcionou!!
<leila> jah volto
<tacira> ufa!
<Ursinha> :)
<tacira> entao a saida praquele comando apt-get install - f eh esse Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
<Ursinha> valeu Freax
<tacira> Os pacotes a seguir serão REMOVIDOS:
<tacira>   openoffice.org-emailmerge
<tacira> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 1 a serem removidos e 112 não atualizados.
<tacira> 5 pacotes não totalmente instalados ou removidos.
<tacira> Depois desta operação, 139kB de espaço em disco serão liberados.
<tacira> Você quer continuar [S/n]?
<Ursinha> perai tacira, quando a saida for grande, cola aqui e passa o link pra gente: paste.ubuntu.com
<tacira> eh aquele ali que nao eh removido por nada o openoffice-emailmerge trava nele e pronto :(
<Ursinha> tacira, e se vc manda continuar ele dá erro?
<tacira> sim ele continua ate chegar nesse pacote a ai fica parado piscando muito muito tempo
<Ursinha> faz assim:
<tacira> desculpa vou usar la o paste
<Ursinha> tacira, não, tudo bem, só to avisando pq se cola muito texto as vezes vc cai da rede
<Ursinha> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-emailmerge
<Ursinha> faz isso ai, por favor
<Ursinha> e cola o erro no paste pra gente ver, por favor :P)
<Ursinha> :)
<tacira> deu isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215582/ vou dar o sim..
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<Ursinha> beleza, dê o sim
<tacira> olha to aguardando aqui esse eh o ponto em que parou http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215586/
<tacira> creio que eh o outro pacote quebrado...
<Ursinha> hmmm
<Ursinha> ele conseguiu configurar o tzdata
<Ursinha> mas tá parado no openoffice...
<Ursinha> tem um erro logo acima dizendo que aparentemente o pacote não tem arquivos instalados
<tacira> pode ser pq tentei apagar tudo na mao quando nao consegui pelo synaptic..
<Freax> já tentou reinstalar esse pacote para depois removê-lo ?
<Ursinha> hm, então é melhor vc tentar instala-lo novamente
<Ursinha> tacira, faça lá o inverso então: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-emailmerge
<Ursinha> se ele instalar, era ele mesmo, senão, pode ser outro pacote quebrado empacando tudo
<Ursinha> tacira, é que o dpkg espera alguns arquivos na estrutura dele pra conseguir processar os pacotes direitinho
<Ursinha> as vezes vc removeu alguma coisa que ele não gostou
<tacira> ok Ursinha vou tentar reisntalar entao../
<tacira> hum da aquele lance de ser impossivel obter trava var lib dpkg e estou como root..
<Freax> lock é um arquivo que pode remover quando da erro se esta como root
<Freax> o caminho para esse arquivo ele deve ter lhe mostrado
<tacira> rm lock e o caminho?
<Freax> ele é criado por segurança para que um gerenciador não interfira no outro se estiver usando apt-get ou aptitude evite abrir o gerenciador grafico
<Freax> se não me engano  rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ursinha> perai
<tacira> rm: remover arquivo comum vazio "lock"?
<Ursinha> pra remover arquivos aí no var vc precisa de sudo...
<Freax> ela disse estar como root
<tacira> sim estou como ruth :)
<Ursinha> mas se estivesse ele nem perguntaria
<Ursinha> mas como tá tudo bizarro ultimamente, não vou assumir mais nada :P
<Ursinha> tacira, remove então o dito cujo, como ruth :P
<tacira> eh na verdade esse erro nem era pra estar ocorrendo pois estou como root e nao tem nenhum outro processo aberto.. mas enfim vou tentar la entao
<Freax> rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Freax> aptitude reinstall openoffice.org-emailmerge
<Ursinha> melhor usar o apt
<Ursinha> no ubuntu o aptitude dá uns paus
<Freax> há divergencias rsrs
<tacira> qual a diferenca?
<Ursinha> no ubuntu é melhor, pq o aptitude não é mais o oficial
<Freax> quando um não funciona geralmente o outro resolve
<Ursinha> eu usava só o aptitude, mas ai começou a acontecer uns problemas
<Ursinha> Freax, eu gosto mais do aptitude também :)
<tacira> nao eh que um eh ruim ou nao eles se conplementam ne? hihih
<Ursinha> tacira, os dois gerenciam os pacotes, são um pouquinho diferentes entre si mas fazem a mesma coisa
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> por ai
<Freax> sim o apt-get é só uma "cobaia"
<Ursinha> mas no ubuntu o oficial é o apt mesmo, então se vc tá com zica, usa o apt mesmo
<Ursinha> pra não ter mais variável
<Freax> o aptitude é um projeto maduro e sabe trabalhar com dependencias melhor
<tacira> ok, mas o comando eh install ou reinstall?
<Freax> se ele diz que esta instalado usa o reinstall
<Ursinha> no apt é apt-get install --reinstall pacote
<Freax> reinstall aptitude....... install --reinstall apt-get
<Ursinha> vc tá confundindo a moça :)
<Ursinha> tacira, apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-emailmerge
<Ursinha> pronto
<Freax> desculpe rsrs siga a Ursinha!
<tacira> haha
<Ursinha> Freax, pode ajudar também!! eu só me perdi, imagina ela :P
<tacira> olha deu aquela trava de novo :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215611/
<tacira> gosto de saber das tecnofofocas hihi tudo ok!
<Freax> mesma coisa remove
<Freax> sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Ursinha> mas pq diabos tá voltando o lock?
<Freax> algum processo em segundo plano
<Freax> do apt do dpkg de marte sei lá
<Freax> nada faz sentido mesmo essa semana
<Ursinha> tacira, faz assim: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Ursinha> Freax, tá tensa essa semana!
<Freax> :)
<Freax> pode ser o comando anterior ela executa e demora.... como sera que ela esta abortando o comando
<Ursinha> boa pergunta
<Ursinha> vai ver não está?
<Ursinha> a gente não falou nada pra fazer isso né
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> :x
<Freax> acho que só removendo o lock e tentando vai
<Ursinha> Freax, se ela rodar o comando ali vai ver se tem algum aberto
<Ursinha> ai melhor matar tudo e começar certo
<Freax> se ela se revoltar da kill em tudo, kill, kill bill, kill bill gates
<Ursinha> lol
<Freax> :)
<tacira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215627/
<tacira> ah gente to quase baixando esse mint hihiih
<Freax> mint é ubuntu tbm rsrs
<Freax> calma a Ursinha garante a solução xD
<tacira> sim tenho ouvido falaer muito dessa distribuicao..
<Freax> já usei ela um tempo
<Freax> bom enquanto a Ursinha não se manifesta
<tacira> o que achou?
<Ursinha> tá lá
<Freax> da um killall dpkg
<Freax> o ela ai
<Ursinha> sudo killall -9 dpkg
<Ursinha> hmm, olha lá Freax
<Ursinha> o postinst do pacoteeenho
<Ursinha> root      5054  0.0  0.0   4092   656 pts/1    S+   17:20   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-filter-binfilter.postinst configure 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.2
<Ursinha> ele aí
<Ursinha> tá segurando a moçada toda
<Freax> vdd
<tacira> oi gente o killall funcionou asi dei o comando anterior o reinstal ai rolou isso aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215643/
<Ursinha> tacira, faz assim: sudo kill -9 5054
<Ursinha> tacira, antes, tá um ctrl+c
<Ursinha> pra ele cancelar o comando do reinstall
<Freax> vamos culpar o empacotador caso de errado ok
<Ursinha> lol
<MarconM> lol
<Freax> po gente alguém tem que levar a culpa po
<MarconM> eu voto na Ursinha
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> nao ?
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<tacira> olha nao precisei parar o processo pq ele mesmo parou ai dei i comando pra matar o tal 5054
<Ursinha> Freax, olha o erro:
<Ursinha> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Recurso temporariamente indisponível
<Ursinha> acho que aquele postinst tá segurando esse arquivo
<Freax> mas o postinst teoricamente é necessario a remoção =D e agora ?
<Ursinha> pra saber quem está, tem o comando lsof
<Ursinha> mas vamos ver se só matar já resolve
<Ursinha> tacira, tá ai ainda?
<tacira> si!
<Freax> Olha mata um outro resurge, parece barata ou zumbi ou corinthiano
<Ursinha> Freax, o postinst é um script... deve ter dado caca nele
<Ursinha> LOL
<Freax> se reiniciar e for ao finalmentes da reinstalação não seria melhor
<Ursinha> acho que se o pacote ficar pela metade continua zoado, mas vc tem razão, serviria
<Freax> Tacira: reinicia o pc na volta em nome de Jesus não havera processo do dpkg, ai tenta reinstalar
<tacira> uau
<tacira> ok vou fazer isso, ppr jah!
<Ursinha> gente, se eu sumir é que o mundo caiu aqui em campinas
<Ursinha> tá armando maior temporal
<tacira> oi voltei
<tacira> boa noite!
<Freax> ja volto.. um min
<tacira> okeis vou ficar por aqui
<Ursinha> tacira, e ai?
<tacira> oi oi
<tacira> fui fumar um e ja entrei numa outra onda hihihi
<tacira> acho q volto amanha
<tacira> hihihi
<tacira> mas muito prazer conhecer vcs
<tacira> continuo na saga amnha com certeza! hihih
<kayo> vixi maria
<tacira> muito obrigada principalmente Ursinha e Freax
<Ursinha> por nada :)
<tacira> hast!
<tacira> hasta manhana!
<hpssa> caros, utilizava a versão 10.4 sem problemas e instalei a 12.04 mas estou achando muito lenta. como faço para reinstalar a anterior?
<hpssa> outra coisa: quero formatar meu hd. como faço?
<hpssa> alguem pode me ajudar?????
<optiklenz> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero
<balinha> alguém sabe se teria algum canal de shell script na rede?
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite a todos
<AiRhEaD> < balinha >
<balinha> boa
<AiRhEaD> Balinha: vc conseguiu resolver o problema da internet?
<balinha> ainda não
<balinha> na verdade eu estou para fazer um teste aqui
<AiRhEaD> Vc é de qual estado?
<AiRhEaD> No grupo ubuntubrasil varias pessoas relataram esse mesmo problema com a versão 12.04
<tiagoscd> qual o problema?
<tiagoscd> balinha
<AiRhEaD> Esta conectada mas não consegue carregar as páginas (firefox, chromium, chrome e etc)
<balinha> AiRhEaD, sergipe
<AiRhEaD> Na empresa onde trabalho essa semana tivemos problema de lentidão e sites que não abria, conversando com o  pessoal da empresa responsável informou que houve uma atualização em 3 roteadores
<AiRhEaD> os que acabou sobrecarregando os demais... ocorrendo esse problema
<AiRhEaD> no nosso caso entre MS e SP
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-20
<tiagoscd> AiRhEaD, balinha: não tem algum proxy configurado no sistema?
<balinha> nope
<balinha> como eu falei antes
<balinha> no windows ele funciona normal
<AiRhEaD> tiagoscd: tem mais pessoas com esse mesmo problema
<tiagoscd> AiRhEaD: tem o link do problema?
<AiRhEaD> acredito que seja algo com o DNS
<AiRhEaD> tenho acompanhado no grupo do ubuntubrasil via e-mail
<AiRhEaD> Como no da balinha no começo ele funciona e depois para
<AiRhEaD> Agora não falam se atualizaram, esta faltando informação
<tiagoscd> AiRhEaD: e já tentaram alterar o DNS no Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> setar os servidores do Google no caso
<tiagoscd> o ideal é alterar no modem, mas para fazer o teste dá pra testar direto no Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> s/testar/usar/
<AiRhEaD> Esta faltando mais informação... estou conectado com o 12.04 e o 12.10 pela sem fio e até agora normal
<AiRhEaD> estou tentado chegar nesse problema podendo ser atualização ou algo do tipo mas até agora nda
<AiRhEaD> acredito que seja algo de configuração mesmo ou que a placa de wireless não foi instalada corretamente
<balinha> é
<balinha> não funcionou
<AiRhEaD> balinha: vc usa ip dinâmico?
<tiagoscd> rede com ip dinâmico (DHCP) ou estático?
<tiagoscd> AiRhEaD: :0
<tiagoscd> :)
<balinha> dinamico
<AiRhEaD> se vc pingar no google.com ele responde?
<balinha> olha, e não é só dinamico
<balinha> ops
<balinha> nos browsers
<balinha> o rhythmbox também não está tocando rádios
<balinha> AiRhEaD, sim
<balinha> eu estou usando o ubuntu agora
<balinha> apenas alguns sites que não funcionam
<AiRhEaD> Que doido
<AiRhEaD> Ele esta conectado mas não esta navegando ( browsers e rhythmbox)
<AiRhEaD> vc consegue atualizar o Ubuntu?
<balinha> urrum
<balinha> mas não consigo postar no forum
<AiRhEaD> No grupo pediram para o cara fazer o seguinte:
<AiRhEaD> Iniciei ele pelo terminal: firefox --safe-mode
<AiRhEaD> Na primeira janela que apareceu, escolhi resetá-lo. Perdi as extensões, mas foi até bom porque readicionei somente as necessárias mesmo. E agora está a mil por hora.
<tiagoscd> ou instale o chromium :-
<tiagoscd> :-)
<AiRhEaD> Parece que ele já tem instalado
<AiRhEaD> acontece nos dois
<AiRhEaD> balinha: a versão é 32 ou 64 bits?
<balinha> 64
<balinha> testei com 32 e estava a mesma coisa
<balinha> essas pessoas com o problema, estavam usando wireless?
<dancasttro> gente estou com um probleminha aqui
<dancasttro> ops boa noite
<AiRhEaD> Sim, no começo funcionou e depois parou
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite
<AiRhEaD> vc chegou a atualizar?
<dancasttro> antes no ubuntu a bateria carregava 100%
<dancasttro> agora so fica com 79%
<dancasttro> alguem sabe o que
<balinha> AiRhEaD, sim
<AiRhEaD> balinha: depois da atualização que parou de funcionar?
<balinha> AiRhEaD, ele já não funcionava desde o live cd. quando instalei ainda não funcionava. ai um dia liguei ele direto no roteador e funcionou
<balinha> no outro dia parou de funcionar
<balinha> e sim, já testei novamente com ele ligado direto no roteador
<AiRhEaD> Então com cabo ele funciona e wireless não?
<danielcastro> boa noite
<danielcastro> alguem pode tirar uma duvida
<danielcastro> estou com problemas com a bateria depois que eu instalei ubuntu
<danielcastro> bateria nao carrega 100%
<danielcastro> alguem?
<[3]paladin> a culpa não é do ubuntu se sua bateria não carrega 100% onde já se viu
<danielcastro> desculpa acho que nao me expressei bem
<danielcastro> nao quero colocar a culpa no ubuntu
<danielcastro> so queria saber se alguem ja viu esse problema
<danielcastro> quando eu instalei na primeira vez o ubuntu nao tive esse problema
<andretyn> Olás
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> Ricardo__: \o
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<MarconM> eu quero CHU, eu quero VA, eu quero CHUVA VA VU VAAAA CHUVA VA VUUU VA
<MarconM> \O/
<cledilson> boa noite
<cledilson> Na faculdade onde eu estudo, na Bahia, queremos fazer o lançamento do ubuntu 12.10
<cledilson> gostaria de saber se a comunidade tem algo pra nos ajudar
<cledilson> coisas como brindes ubuntu, cds... e coisas do tipo
<balinha> faça instalações live, ou ofereça para instalar no pendrive
<balinha> melhor do que usar cds
<balinha> a natureza agradece
<cledilson> rsrsrsr
<cledilson> valeu
<cledilson> mais nada além de cds?
<balinha> cledilson, e é até uma boa maneira de mostrar para o pessoal que não é nenhum bicho de 7 cabeças
<balinha> cledilson, não sei rem relação aos cds. pode ser que alguém aqui tenha material para distribuição
<balinha> mas sempre recomendo a prática de criar os lives na frente do pessoal
<cledilson> certo, já tirei os cds do planejamento
<cledilson> :D
<alex_____> oi pessoas tem alguem acordado para me tirar uma divida?
<alex_____> bem meu problema eh o seguinte, sempre que entro na sessão convidado e altero a resolução da tela ela nao fica salva, ou seja, quando o pc ehj reiniciado ele volta a resolução anterior.
<cledilson> tem mais de 1500 online no #ubuntu agora
<cledilson> :D
<MarconM> boa noite
<Ricardo__> MarconM,  dae
<MarconM> dae
<Rudolf> alguem usa skype no linux?
<acris_away> Rudolf: me
<Rudolf> acris_away: problemas?
<acris_away> Rudolf: nenhum
<Rudolf> não estou conseguindo conectar
<Rudolf> vou testar na vmware wndows, ver se não é minha rede
<acris_away> deve ser algum problema na rede
<acris_away> pois é
<Rudolf> might be
<tiagoscd> dia
<Rudolf> dia
<tonao42> bom dia
<tonao42> alguem ai que possa me ajudar?
<sistematico> tonao42: Sim.
<tonao42> bom dia, sistematico
<sistematico> tonao42: Bom dia.
<tonao42> eu fui remover o gwibber pelo synaptic e removi tudo que tinho nome de gwibber
<tonao42> so que to com problema no painel de integracao do unity
<tonao42> desapareceu os menus do painel
<tonao42> nao tem os botoes de minimizar, maximizar...
<tonao42> e os programas nao aprecem na barra lateral do unity
<tonao42> que m..da eu fiz?
<sistematico> tonao42: Crie um novo usuário, faça login por ele e veja se resolve.
<Rudolf> tonao42: provavelmente não olhar especificamente pacote por pacote
<sistematico> tonao42: Esse problema pode ocorrer por diversos motivos.
<sistematico> tonao42: O metódo mais fácil que eu posso te aconselhar pra diagnosticar o que está acontecendo é este.
<tonao42> certo
<tonao42> vou ver aqui entao
<tonao42> obrigado
<sistematico> tonao42: O segundo passo é ver o log do apt e saber o que você removeu efetivamente.
<sistematico> tonao42: De nada.
<tonao42> como faço esse log?
<sistematico> tonao42: /var/log/apt ou algo assim.
<sistematico> apt.log, não sei.
<sistematico> tonao42: Só sei que esse arquivo fica na pasta /var/log
<tonao42> ok. blz obrigado
<sistematico> tonao42: De nada.
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> Vou reiniciar.
<MarconM> Rudolf: \o
<Tete> bom dia! gostaria de saber se alguem conseguiu rodar o league of legends no ubuntu 12
<Tete> bom dia! gostaria de saber se alguem conseguiu rodar o league of legends no ubuntu 12
<Tete> alguem?
<MarconM> Tete: esta dando algum erro com voce
<MarconM> eu vi esse jogo mas nao achei muita graça
<Tete> oi MarcoM
<Tete> então sou novato no linux kkk
<Tete> eu instalei a versão 64bits
<Tete> usei um programa q chama playonlinux e consegui instalar o league of legends
<Tete> mais quando entra no jogo fica com o fundo tudo preto e só com os contornos dos herois
<tiagoscd> falando em jogo, conseguiu verificar se era o link pro beta mesmo MarconM?
<MarconM> ooo tiagao
<MarconM> eu nao vi nao cara
<tiagoscd> :/
<MarconM> eu saiu 18:00 do trampo e vou para faculdade
<Tete> tipo galera ai q curte jogos
<MarconM> chego tarde
<tiagoscd> Tete: qual sua placa de vídeo?
<tiagoscd> sabe/
<tiagoscd> ?
<Tete> o wine é como uma maquina virtual?
<Tete> pq no windows meu note roda perfeitamente o league of legends
<MarconM> Tete: ta rodando no wine ?
<Tete> mais no linux com wine ficou td preto...
<MarconM> cara faz isso nao
<Tete> sim
<MarconM> tem league of legend para linux
<MarconM> Tete: cara ... wine é buxa, minha opniao
<Tete> n tem nao o_O
<MarconM> se for para usar emulador
<MarconM> usa dualboot entao
<MarconM> vai ficar 2 semans resolvendo problema de emulador
<Tete> eu instalei pelo playonlinux
<MarconM> copiando dll e tlz afffs
<MarconM> sim
<Tete> hn puts pior q eu sou mt noob no linux...
<MarconM> perca de tempo com wine ... deveria perder tempo resolvendo bug de placa de video
<MarconM> Tete: nem da nada
<MarconM> se precisa é soh chamar
<Tete> o meu note n tem placa de video
<Tete> é intel graphics
<MarconM> Tete: mas eu recomendo q rode em dualboot
<Tete> uma merda ''/
<MarconM> Tete: complicado
<MarconM> pode ser algo no video
<Tete> vou pesquisar sobre o dualboot
<MarconM> Tete: instala o windows primeiro
<MarconM> deixa uma partição livre para o linux
<MarconM> tipo 100gb
<MarconM> nao sei o tamanho do seu HD
<Tete> eh então
<Tete> por enquanto estou assim
<MarconM> Tete: instala o ubuntu depois
<Tete> win 7 e lunix 12
<MarconM> ele vai detectar o windows e talz ... e fazer o dual
<MarconM> automatico
<Tete> hnn
<MarconM> eu uso dual em casa ... mas vou deletar o windows
<MarconM> o left 4 dead ta saindo para linux tambem
<MarconM> é sohele q eu jogo
<MarconM> neh nao tiagoscd =_
<MarconM> \o é nois
<Tete> hn
<MarconM> tiagoscd: onde vai ser o latinoware ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: o/
<tiagoscd> vai ser em Foz do Iguaçu
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tu sabe se fox fica perto de pinhais
<tiagoscd> vamos sortear algumas inscrições no blog em breve :)
<MarconM> pinhais PR
<MarconM> se for é facil deu ir
<tiagoscd> MarconM: fica longinho, deve dar umas 7 horas de ônibus
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> nem é tanto
<MarconM> tiagoscd: quando é a latinoware
<tiagoscd> MarconM: pode ser até que seja mais longe, mas creio que não passa de no máximo 12 horas de viagem
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> cuiaba daqui é 10horas
<MarconM> e eu vou de boa
<tiagoscd> o evento será de 17 a 19 de outubro
<MarconM> quanto a isso tranquilo
<MarconM> tiagoscd: cara eu acho q vai dar apra min ir nesse negocioi ae
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> tenho que fazer um curso em pinhais
<MarconM> tiagoscd: do que se trata esse evento
<MarconM> ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: :-)
<tiagoscd> www.latinoware.org
<MarconM> blz
<tiagoscd> Conferência Latino-Americana de Software Livre
<tiagoscd> é organizado por Itaipu
<MarconM> tiagoscd: compensa ir ?
<MarconM> cara eu sou de MT
<MarconM> é longe pacas
<Tete> galerinha aqui testaram o mint já?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: depende dos seus interesses na real; o evento é voltado pra Software Livre e tem muitas palestras interessantes
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vai ter gringo la :
<MarconM> ?
<tiagoscd> mas vale a pena ver na programação se o conteúdo é do seu interesse também
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> vou ver
<Tete> trabalham com TI galera?
<felipealmeida> sim
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, fiz uma planilha aqui no calc para escolher entre caracteres aleatorios assim =ESCOLHER(ALEATÓRIOENTRE(1;2); "C";"F" ), agora tem como aumentar mais a frequencia do C para que ele apareça mais do que o F, e tem como em uma outra coluna colocar a soma da quantidade de C e de F?
<MarconM> sim
<tiagoscd> MarconM: sim, terão alguns palestrantes internacionais http://2012.latinoware.org/?page_id=228
<tiagoscd> Tete: nunca testei o Mint :P
<tiagoscd> só vi o pessoal usando
<tiagoscd> e sim, trabalho com TI :-)
<Tete> q area de TI estão?
<tiagoscd> webdev
<Tete> eu sou novo na area, meu primeiro emprego
<MarconM> eu uso mint
<MarconM> linux mint + kde
<tiagoscd> Tete: trabalha com o quê?
<Tete> então sou trainee em uma empresa q presta consultoria SAP ABAP
<Geowany> Tete: também sou da área
<SuBmUnDo> acho que na verdade seria mais facil criar uma matriz com por exemplo 10 linhas e 10 colunas e distribuir nos elementos da matriz o C e o F, agora aparecendo mais C do que F
<tiagoscd> Tete: legal :)
<tiagoscd> SuBmUnDo: infelizmente não entendo muito de Calc
<tacira> oin Ursinha Freax voltei :p
<tiagoscd> SuBmUnDo: mas se manjar inglês um lugar bom para perguntar seria http://ask.libreoffice.org/questions/
<SuBmUnDo> tiagoscd, vou olhar valeu
<tiagoscd> SuBmUnDo: :-)
<Tete> estão sempre por aqui?
<Geowany> fala MarconMheiro
<Tete> geralmente o papo aqui é ubuntu só ou rola duvidas de programação e tals?
<Geowany> Tete: às vezes
<Geowany> Tete: o pessoal do dev é mais abissal
<tiagoscd> :)
<tacira> no latino ware sao 57 homens e 5 mulheres diferença muito grande non?
<felipealmeida> Tete: acho que pra programacao vc vai achar melhor perguntar num canal de programacao da linguagem que vc esta usando
<tacira> eh geral no software livre assim?
<tiagoscd> fotos da latinoware ano passado: http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=161511580573960
<MarconM> tacira: depende da regiao que é feito
<MarconM> o Fisl tem muita mulher
<tiagoscd> tacira: não acho que isso seja exclusivo do SL, mas sim da TI, infelizmente
<felipealmeida> tacira: Na minha turma de computacao haviam soh 7 mulheres pra 50 pessoas
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: na minha tinha só uma o/
<Geowany> MarconM: não vai me pedir a bênção hoje?
<tiagoscd> agora que tem umas três ou quatro
<tacira> caramba...
<tacira> cesi assustam elas eh? hihiih
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vou tentar ir sim
<Geowany> Graças a Odin, meu curso é cheio de mulheres!
<MarconM> la nois apronta algo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> vou levar a vodka
<tiagoscd> tacira: eu não, adoro mulheres :-)
<MarconM> \\o
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM agora a porra ficou seria
<tacira> quais os motivos sera?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: beleza :)
<Tete> conhecem algum canal de programação p me recomendar?
<MarconM> Geowany: diga
<felipealmeida> tacira: assustar?
<MarconM> Geowany: fala papito
<Geowany> Tete: geralmente existem alguns canais dedicados a uma determinada linguagem de programação
<Tete> a ultima vez q usei irc foi a muitos anos atras, ainda p baixar animes kkk
<Geowany> exemplo: Canal do Python vai ser #python
<Tete> bacana
<tiagoscd> tacira: hehehe, não sei um motivo ao certo
<optiklenz> bom dia garotas
<tiagoscd> mas tenho uma teoria de que a maioria das mulheres preferem outras ciências à exata
<tacira> assim a gente sabe que desde pequena as meninas nao sao incentivadas a montar e desmontar as coisas
<tacira> nem na escola
<tacira> mas deve haver algo especifico nessas areas onde essa porcentagem eh tao grande
<tacira> alem de toda estrutura cultural etc
<tacira> sei la to viajando.. hihi
<felipealmeida> tacira: eu vi algo um dia desses sobre uma mulher na area de matematica que fez um artigo/apresentacao sobre como a biologia influenciava a nao-escolha de exatas por outras mulehres. A conclusao era de que nao explicava, e era muito mais uma questao social que qualquer outra coisa
<tacira> isso felipealmeida eu tenho certeza essa coisa da biologia afetar as raças os generos eh coisa la so seculo passado pra se justificar entre outras coisas o fascismo
<tacira> mas assim creio que existe um grau de habilidades que por toda a influencia da cultura acabamos desenvolvendo mais
<felipealmeida> tacira: ela conseguiu verificar estatisticamente que existem diferencas entre homem e mulher, e muitas dessas sao influencias biologicas de fato. Mas essa eh muito pequena.
<tacira> tipo cuidado, observacao nesse sentido vejo um papel importante pra mulher no software livre que eh a documentacao a revisao de codigos sei la
<felipealmeida> tacira: Mulheres sao melhores em comunicacao na media por exemplo, enquanto homens na media sao melhores em visualizacao de formas abstratas.
<tacira> sim essa complementariedade existe na sociedade indigena por ex trabalhos "femininos" e "masculinos" mas que se ajudam e se fortalecem
<tiagoscd> tacira: mas trabalho em uma Universidade onde tem 7 cursos de engenharia
<tiagoscd> e esta lotado de mulheres
<tiagoscd> (bem feliz com isso, uheauehau)
<tiagoscd> *está
<tacira> por isso me ntristeço um pouco quando vejo uma programacao cheia de homens parece que a sociedade do software livre nao valoriza a contribuicao das mulheres sabe?
<tiagoscd> infelizmente não supera a quantia de homens, mas uns 30% por turma deve ser mulher
<tiagoscd> tacira: não penso assim
<tacira> mas tiagoscd entao porque vc acha q isso nao se reflete numa conferencia como o latinoware entao?
<tiagoscd> acho que a essência do SL envolve a contribuição e a gratidão
<tacira> nao acho isso veja bem mas to tentando entender
<tiagoscd> por exemplo, a Ursinha é mulher e grande contribuidora da comunidade
<tacira> sei que esses espaços de conferencia e tals sao super carregados de "elites"
<felipealmeida> tacira: existe um movimento de trazer mulheres para engenharia, que pensam que a falta de modelos de exemplo de sucesso desestimulam outras mulheres a buscar essa alternativa
<tacira> esses mesmos sistemas que excluem as mulheres
<tacira> nem me fala entrei aqui ontem e ja sou fã dela! :))
<tacira> queria saber a opiniao dela alias..
<tacira> hihih
<tacira> caramba 100 reais pra assistir o latinoware?
<Geowany> tiagoscd: tacira o interessante dessa conversa toda é que a primeira "programadora" foi uma mulher
<tacira> ainda pagar a Itaipu?? ahhhhh
<tiagoscd> tacira: mas se puder aparece lá, evento vai estar super legal
<Geowany> enquanto na área de humanas não existiram tantas mulheres relevantes, como na filosofia, por exemplo.
<tiagoscd> e além do mais vamos estar sorteando algumas isenções no blog do ubuntu-br-sc
<Geowany> felipealmeida: cara, mas eu fico imaginando uma mulher na área de engenharia
<felipealmeida> Geowany: imaginando?
<Geowany> se pra se arrumarem pra ir no mercado elas já perdem um tempão...imagina pra construir um prédio
<Geowany> só eu sei o tormento de andar com a minha mulher no shopping
<felipealmeida> haha, existem varias mulheres na area de engenharia :P
<Geowany> tipo...vou comprar uma calça, eu vou direto na loja onde vendem calças
<Geowany> já a minha mulher, ela faz um zig-zag até chegar na maldita loja, que geralmente é a última loja que ela entrará
<tacira> Geowany, teu comentario foi mesmo sexista mano reflete ai
<tacira> coneghco muito homem assim!
<Geowany> tacira: nao é...
<Ursinha> nossa, mas que conversa é essa
 * Ursinha lendo
<Geowany> tacira: é tudo mais questão cultural mesmo
<tacira> e ja pensou na quantidade de propaganda destinada a mulher pra ela ser isso ou aquilo
<tacira> eh pressao demais mano!
<Geowany> como acabei de falar, não teve muita mulher relevante na filosofia...mas justamente por isso
<Geowany> pq mulher inteligente tem em todo lugar
<Ursinha> nossa gente, esse assunto é muito mais profundo do que isso :)
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu não estou me aprofundando, acho que por isso estou sendo mal interpretado
<Ursinha> não tem mulher pq mulher até 50 anos atrás não podia votar, trabalhar, nem sair de casa
<Geowany> Ursinha: exatamente
<Ursinha> está tendo agora pq estamos conquistando o espaço
<Ursinha> é bem simples o pq tem pouca mulher
<Geowany> Ursinha: um exemplo, neste momento, nossa presidente é uma mulher
<felipealmeida> http://www.slideshare.net/terriko/how-does-biology-explain-the-low-numbers-of-women-in-cs-hint-it-doesnt
<Geowany> aqui na universidade, a reitoria é encabeçada por uma mulher...
<Freax> Fato! Mulher consegue ser melhor que Linux! Assunto encerrado!
<Ursinha> aí não né Freax
<Freax> ahuaha
<tacira>  o assunto começou ursinha pq vi a programacao do latinoware 57 homens e 5 mulheres...
<Geowany> pois é, camaradas
<Ursinha> <Geowany> 11:14:07> se pra se arrumarem pra ir no mercado elas já perdem um tempão...imagina pra construir um prédio
<Ursinha> afe, quanta besteira
<Geowany> recomendo esta leitura
<Freax> muita filosofia no irc
<Geowany> http://www.mortesubita.org/paganismo/textos-pagaos/metafisica-dos-peitos-peitinhos-e-peitoes/o-confuso-fecho-dos-soutiens
<Geowany> Ursinha: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> eu não vou nem continuar nessa discussão, com licença
<Geowany> Ursinha: vem me falar que estou mentindo
<tacira> poxa tava tanto esprando por ela...
<tacira> :(
<tiagoscd> Geowany: não né
<tiagoscd> os homens muitas vezes vão no mercado e compram tudo errado
<tiagoscd> as mulheres vão e geralmente fazem tudo certinho
<tiagoscd> são mais pacientes
<Geowany> tiagoscd: e sistematicas
<Freax> Homens no mercado necessitam e dinheiro e celular para perguntar a mulher o que ela queria mesmo
<felipealmeida> tacira: fala em pvt com ela
<Legilson> Ursinha,
<tiagoscd> tacira: ela voltou :)
<Ursinha> bom dia Legilson
<Ursinha> estou aqui
<Legilson> Ursinha, bom dia
<Ursinha> mas não quero discutir sexismo, por dois motivos:
<Ursinha> 1) não é o topico do canal
<Ursinha> 2) não tenho energia pra discutir coisas que só vão mostrar o quanto as pessoas ainda são ignorantes sobre isso
<Ursinha> não tenho energia, prefiro gasta-la com outras coisas
<Ursinha> que agreguem
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mulher sofre hein.
<Ursinha> é isso :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: jesus
<Ursinha> Rudolf, sim
<tacira> mana desculpa fui eu e foi quase inevitavel...
<tacira> mas entendi seu ponto
<Ursinha> tacira, não, tá tudo bem
<Ursinha> é normal questionar, eu já questionei muito
<Ursinha> mas ai tenho que ler coisas iguais ao Geowany postou e não consigo mais, sabe isso?
<Ursinha> ai prefiro sair
<tacira> eh um gasto de nergia grande mesmo..
<Rudolf> Geowany: prêmio joinha pra vc
<Legilson> Ursinha,  me explica como encontro um arquivo tipo doc que tem um certo conteudo por exemplo encontrar "Funcionamento e estrutura" em arquivos tipo doc
<Geowany> Rudolf: a verdade dói!
<tacira> a gente marca um outro dia pra isso, ou nao!
<Ursinha> Legilson, vixe, tipo doc?
<tacira> Geowany, a verdade nao existe!
<Rudolf> Geowany: que verdade cara?
<tacira> existem muitas!
<Ursinha> Geowany, isso, a verdade: quando vc nascer de novo como mulher a gente conversa, ok?
<Ursinha> e vamos acabar o assunto
<Geowany> putz...
<tacira> ahhhhhhh
<Ursinha> Legilson, o problema é que doc não tem como, eu acho
<Ursinha> pq tem uma estrutura de arquivo diferente
<Geowany> Brasil, o único país onde o humor é levado a sério e a política é levada na brincadeira
<Ursinha> Geowany, chega, ok?
<Legilson> é um computador de uma professora que não encontra alguns arquivos
<Legilson> e que tem apenas algumas palavras tipo tag
<Ursinha> mas ela quer achar coisas no conteudo do arquivo?
<felipealmeida> Legilson: voce pode dar sorte com um find / grep, mas nao eh garantido funcionar
<felipealmeida> Legilson: outra opcao eh buscar todos os docs, e manualmente ver se tem o que vc quer
<Tete> vixi
<Tete> ou vc pode abrir com a pesquisa do windows e usar a opção procurar dentro do arquivo
<Legilson> certo ele procura bit a bit no arquivo com uma determinada faixa de coincidencia
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: find / grep em *.doc?
<Legilson> vou tentar
<Legilson> o problema é que eu estou tentando fazer a professora usar Ubuntu
<Tete> hn
<felipealmeida> Legilson: ensina ela a separar o arquivo em pastas :P
<Legilson> vou tentar aqui e depois te digo
<Rudolf> Legilson: herói
<Ursinha> ;p;
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> "heroi"
<Legilson> Ursinha, um grande abraço vou tentar por aqui qq coisa te digo depois bom dia!
<Tete> tp galerinha
<Freax> grep -Ri "Funcionamento e estrutura" *.doc
<Freax> tenta assim
<Tete> eu instalei o ubuntu 64bits e tentei rodar o league of legends, ficou tudo preto
<Tete> será q com o ubuntu 32 bits pode dar certo?
<Ursinha> Legilson, opa, beleza! bom dia!
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sua professora não utiliza nenhum software que só roda em windows?
<Rudolf> ops
<Ursinha> :P
<Rudolf> Legilson: é professora do que?
<felipealmeida> Rudolf: ta querendo convencer ela a usar windows? :P
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: não não
<Tete> no caso de professores dificilmente ela vai trocar o microsoft office pelo open... vai ter q emular msm em...
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: eu não sou mais catequizador
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: usem o que quiserem
<Ursinha> na minha opinião não tem nada que impeça um professor de mudar pro libreoffice
<felipealmeida> Tete: usa latex, mil vezes melhor :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: se for apenas office
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mas trabalhei em laboratório de quimica
<Geowany> felipealmeida: ta usando qual editor?
<Tete> feilpealmeida oq é latex?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: inexiste programas científicos que conversem com as máquinas
<Geowany> felipealmeida: to com o kile aqui
<Rudolf> Tete: latex é uma "fazedor" de texto
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ah, mas aí tá fora da suite de office, não?
<Rudolf> Tete: vc não edita simplesmente, você constroi
<Ursinha> fazedor de texto :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: então, por isso que estou falando
<Rudolf> Ursinha: laboratorio de universidade federal
<Rudolf> Ursinha: meio impossível povo largar windows
<Ursinha> ah, entendi seu ponto
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mesmo mac encontra dificuldade em entrar
<Ursinha> é que dá pra usar libreoffice no windows também
<Ursinha> eu tava falando mesmo do libreoffice, não do linux
<Ursinha> nesse caso
<Rudolf> Ursinha: odeio *office
<Ursinha> é que as vezes é necessário :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: pior é vc ver vaga de treineee "experiência em pacote office"
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ahahuahuahua
<Rudolf> Ursinha: empresa grande faz análise estatíscia com excel
<Tete> vou nessa, abraço galerinha!
<tacira> Ursinha, Freax to fazendo uma mega atualização aqui de distro vamos ver como se comporta aqui a maquina..
<tacira> por enquanto parece q ta indo ok..
<Legilson> Ursinha, como é que faço isso
<Rudolf> Ursinha: no que vc trabalha, mal lhe pergunte?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, eu trabalho no ubuntu como defect analyst
<Freax> Ursinha: olha não é implicancia =D a acentuação é pessoal
<Freax> http://i47.tinypic.com/xmlgz5.png
<Ursinha> Rudolf, basicamente eu fico vendo o que tá pegando e trago os problemas mais sérios a tona
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sua acentuação está normal pra mim viu
<Rudolf> Ursinha: nice!
<Rudolf> Ursinha: or not
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Ursinha> lol
<Rudolf> Freax: seu encode é utf-8?
<Ursinha> ah, é legal :)
<Ursinha> Freax, o problema é pessoal mesmo hahahaha
<Ursinha> pq só nao funciona com vc?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: prefiro meus "firewalles"
<Freax> É pessoal hauauh
<Ursinha> Rudolf, :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: voce vai no latinoware
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu vou
<Rudolf> Ursinha: como vocẽ arruma tempo para esses eventos?
<MarconM> Ursinha: entao agente se econtra la
<Ursinha> Rudolf, tiro dias de férias :)
<MarconM> =)
<Ursinha> MarconM, ae!
<MarconM> Geowany: menina ta ae ?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ah!
<Geowany> oi MarconM
<Geowany> tiagoscd: Ursinha tacira Rudolf
<Ursinha> oe oe
<Geowany> amiguinhos, lamento o meu comentário infeliz que teve um "ar sexista"
<Geowany> mas é pq eu tava de saco cheio daquela conversa kkkk
<Geowany> mas...
<Geowany> vamos falar um pouco de ubuntu
<Geowany> pq finalmente aquele menuzinho do grub vai receber uma enxugada hein
<Geowany> ;)
<Ursinha> Geowany, já recebeu, vc viu?
<Ursinha> eu fiz o update ontem e já apareceu o menu
<Ursinha> tem só "Ubuntu"
<Geowany> Ursinha: vi só a notícia
<Ursinha> se vc quiser as versões mais antigas do kernel, tem "Advanced ubuntu options"
<Geowany> Ursinha: enquanto meus jogos rodarem, eu vou ficar pelo LTS mesmo
<Geowany> Ursinha: tem muita gente que não dá a mínima pra isso
<Ursinha> ai aparece o menu com os kerneis (?) antigos
<Geowany> mas era uma coisa que prejudicava o usuário final
<Geowany> que a cada update de kernel sugiam duas novas opções, jogando a entrada do "Windows" lá pro final
<Geowany> pq é a realidade, existe muita máquina com dualboot
<Ursinha> é verdade
<Ursinha> mas acho que como o ubuntu é voltado pra usuário, o pessoal entendeu isso e resolveu mudar
<Ursinha> é complicado mudar tudo que precisaria ser mudado também, precisa de bastante gente
<felipealmeida> instalei o KDE 4.8 aqui e achei que estava no Windows Vista :P
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: vc nao era super ultra fa do kde?
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, 3.5
<Ursinha> depois eu não gostei mais, ficou pesado e bugado, na minha opinião
<Ursinha> tem gente que ainda gosta bastante, mas não me adaptei muito bem
<felipealmeida> eu achei o 4.8 MUITO IGUAL o windows, me senti ateh pecando
<felipealmeida> tive que tomar um banho depois de desinstalar :P
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> "me senti ateh pecando"
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<felipealmeida> lol
<Ursinha> nossa, tá no 4.8 já?
<Ursinha> será que consertaram o knetworkmanager ou continuam no frenesi de ficar fazendo plasmoid? :P
<xGrind> Ursinha, o firefox aki ontem tava consumindo quase 1.5 GB de ram
<xGrind> maldito kk
<Ursinha> nossa, tá vendo?
<Ursinha> eu gosto muito do firefox, mas ele não gosta de ninguem
<Ursinha> ahuahauha
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: nem sei, nao vi network manager applet nele nao
<xGrind> mas o ruim é que aqui, o chromium nao abre o Orkut e tem hora que o facebook tambem nao
<felipealmeida> Ursinha:  pensando bem, eu instalei no meu desktop aonde nao tem network manager lol
<xGrind> dai tem q ir pelo firefox mesmo.
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, der :P
<Ursinha> xGrind, que estranho, eu nunca tive problema com o chrome nem com o chromium
<felipealmeida> chrome consome menos memoria?
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, pelo menos aqui sim
<Ursinha> cada tab é um processo separado
<Geowany> [11:09] <Ursinha> depois eu não gostei mais, ficou pesado e bugado, na minha opinião [11:09] <Ursinha> tem gente que ainda gosta bastante, mas não me adaptei muito bem
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu tmb pensava assim
<Ursinha> não sei como funciona no firefox
<Geowany> essa versão 4.8 está muito boa
<Ursinha> Geowany, mas mudou muito do 3.5
<Ursinha> eu não me adaptei
<Ursinha> ficou meio "bloated" pro meu gosto
<Ursinha> pro meu gosto, né
<Geowany> Ursinha: o que seria esse "bloated" ?
<Geowany> eu não sou mt fã desses widgets, mas gosto bastantes dos apps
<Ursinha> Geowany, poluido?
<Geowany> Ursinha: o meu aqui é bem clean
<Geowany> o povo fala besteira do kde pq enchem de widgets...o povo não se controla...
<Ursinha> posso tentar usar de novo, mas to habituada ao unity agora
<Ursinha> ai qualquer coisa a mais me atrapalha
<Geowany> já vi ss de kde que pareceu mais o fluxbox
<Geowany> e sobre o gerenciador de configurações de rede, aqui no kubuntu é o network-manager
<felipealmeida> com um firefox de 1GB de memoria, ter um WM um pouco pesado eh tranquilo :P
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> Geowany, eles desistiram do knetworkmanager então?
<Geowany> root@pc112848:/home/geowany# apt-cache search network-manager-kde network-manager-kde - transitional package for plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<xGrind> felipealmeida, tenho 2GB de ram. imagina, 1.5 GB só pro firefox
<Geowany> Ursinha: é apenas uma interface pro daemon do network-manager
<xGrind> aff kk
<Geowany> xGrind: =****
<Geowany> Ursinha: nessa semana eu vi um ambiente leve baseado em qt, uma opção pra quem quer uns apps em qt sem precisar ter o kde instalado
<felipealmeida> xGrind: instala netscape 5 :P
<Geowany> Ursinha: www.razor-qt.org
<Ursinha> Geowany, interessante
<Geowany> Ursinha: felipealmeida , talvez em breve tenhamos um "rubuntu"
<Geowany> ou "razorbuntu"
<Geowany> Ursinha: o projeto "antico" foi abandonado
<Geowany> a única coisa que não gosto muito do kde ainda ,é esse tempo de inicialização da sessão, acredito que entre uns 5 a 8 segundos neste Dell Optiplex 780
<Geowany> felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> opa
<Geowany> felipealmeida: foi vc que falou em latex?
<Geowany> aquele bullshit todo ofuscou o papo
<felipealmeida> sim
<Geowany> felipealmeida: usa qual editor?
<felipealmeida> emacs
<felipealmeida> com auctex
<Geowany> felipealmeida: como eu sou viadinho, to com o kile mesmo
<felipealmeida> hahaha
<felipealmeida> eh bom?
<felipealmeida> eh interessante pra quem nao tem interesse em programar mas quer fazer documentos bonitos
<Geowany> felipealmeida: é sim...mas é mais conveniente pra quem usa kde
<Geowany> felipealmeida: o pessoal que usa unity ta instalando o texmaker
<Ursinha>  claro que ele usa emacs
<Ursinha> Geowany, tudo que vc perguntar ele usa emacs
<Geowany> Ursinha: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> ele tá no irc via emacs
<felipealmeida> huahuahua
<Ursinha> só ai vc já ve
<Ursinha> :P
<felipealmeida> yep
<Ursinha> mas tá certo
<Ursinha> power user é massa :)
<Geowany> felipealmeida: você toma banho, cara? kkkkk
<Ursinha> eu uso o kile também, Geowany
<SergioD> fala galera :)
<Geowany> fala SergioD
<Ursinha> Geowany, o emacs dele faz interface com o chuveiro
<Ursinha> hauahuaha
<Geowany> Ursinha: acho que foi o rodr1go que me mostrou uma ss do irssi
<Geowany> com uns plugins, ficava com nick list e tudo
<Ursinha> quando eu uso o irssi, é com essa lista de nick
<Ursinha> e com um plugin que mostra os canais embaixo, igual o xchat
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu não to usando ele pq aqui tem portas bloqueadas
<Geowany> e eu não sou mais o adm da rede =(
<YokoBR> hahaha
<felipealmeida> yep
<YokoBR> trollei no #ubuntu
<Geowany> saudades de quando eu fazia um iptables -A FORWARD -s $ip_do_lindao -j ACCEPT
<YokoBR> um cara perguntou "como faz pra mandar pm?"
<YokoBR> aí eu disse "Digita kiss <user>"
<YokoBR> aí ele "kiss blacktshirt"
<YokoBR> hahahha
<YokoBR> todo mund LOL
<Geowany> eu ja fiz um amigo meu dá ctrl + alt + backspace, naquela era soturna do X
<Geowany> ele ficou desesperado na tela preta...
<Geowany> ligou pra minha casa e me esculhambou
<YokoBR> haha
<Geowany> aí ele reiniciou a maquina, pediu pra eu ajudar de novo, mandei ele dar um Alt+Printscreen+B
<Geowany> =/
<Geowany> por favor, não façam isso!
<Geowany> (quem não conhece o comando)
<tacira> atualizando para a versão 12.04 . obtendo arquivo 1670 de 2231 a 63,5 kB/s ;p
<Geowany> YokoBR: acho que vou abrir uma clinica pra tratamento de trolls...isso só pode ser doença, cara
<Geowany> tacira: santo odin, o que vc tem tanto instalado aí?
<Ursinha> Geowany, acho que é só falta de noção mesmo... quando vc é mais criança assim e sai tocando campainha da casa dos outros sem motivo? esse tipo de coisa
<Ursinha> quando cresce passa
<Geowany> Ursinha: nem sempre
<Ursinha> Geowany, se não passa, ai a gente ve o lance da doença :P
<Ursinha> mas geralmente tontice passa com a idade :P
<Geowany> Ursinha: aqui, de vez em quando vem algum corno nas ilhas e troca os mouses...quando voltamos do almoço, meu mouse fica controlando o pc de quem ta do lado
<tacira> nao consigo abrir i terminal pra bisbilhotar.. hihi
<Geowany> tacira: ta fazendo update do 11.10 pro 12.04?
<SergioD> aiii vc sao de onde?
<Ursinha> SergioD, eu sou de campinas, sp
<Geowany> SergioD: location -> rio branco, acre
<tacira> to com alguns problemas nos pacotes instalados, segundo os especialistas aqui algo misterioso ;p
<SergioD> aaah legal, eu ia ai ano passado, mais nem deu '--' ai deixa para esse ano mais as facu em greve so Deus sab quando vou ter ferias agora que volto '--'
<felipealmeida> rio
<Geowany> SergioD: também estou nessa situação
<SergioD> kkk
<SergioD> :P
<SergioD> vc faz oq?
<Geowany> ontem parecia novela mexicana, todo mundo se reencontrando
<SergioD> aproposito, sou da paraiba
<Geowany> SergioD: História
<SergioD> legal
<SergioD> tinha vontade de fazer pq adora historia antiga *--*
<SergioD> mais acabei ficando com ADS '--'
<Geowany> ADS?
<Geowany> ah ta
<Ursinha> tacira, aquele problema de ontem?
<Geowany> analise de sistemas
<SergioD> é isso
<SergioD> Analise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas
<Geowany> ah ta
<Ursinha> <Geowany> ontem parecia novela mexicana, todo mundo se reencontrando
<Ursinha> hahahahahaha
<Ursinha> :)
<Geowany> Ursinha: e aula que é bom...nada!
<Geowany> Ursinha: ah...e eu! o povo nem tava me reconhecendo...passei no corredor por todos e ninguem falou comigo! kkkk
<Ursinha> huahuahuah
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu tinha o cabelão
<Geowany> e cortei
<tacira> Ursinha, si si hoje abri o gerenciados de atualizações e nao falou dos problemas e estou tentando atualizar a versão
<Ursinha> tacira, será que resolvemos?
<tacira> estou na expectativa!
<tacira> acho que em uma hora mais ou menos descobrimos.. hihi
<Ursinha> tacira, se fosse pra explodir já teria explodido :)
<tacira> ai q boa noticia :))
<Rudolf> opa
<Ursinha> se tá instalando acredito que esteja funfando
<Ursinha> se não funfar, eu sei o que aconteceu e sei onde a gente tem que ir pra funfar
<Ursinha> vai ser hardcore mode
<Ursinha> :P
<felipealmeida> lol
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> mas vc não sai daqui hoje sem essa coisa arrumada
<Ursinha> :P
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Ursinha> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<sistematico> Alguem aqui usa o Wordpress?
<sistematico> É, o Wordpress está em baixa.
<sistematico> heh
<tacira> faltam 30 minutos
<tacira> aproximadamente ;p
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: eae
<Rudolf> Fisico: ontem na aula de mecanica de fluidos foi engraçado
 * Rudolf maleta mode on
<Fisico> haha
<Rudolf> Fisico: professor deus 3 exercicios
<Fisico> Rudolf pq
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: valendo 0.3 da nota da prova bimestral
<Rudolf> Fisico: só pressão
<Fisico> só pressão?
<Rudolf> Fisico: ambientes estáticos
<Fisico> ixi
<Rudolf> Fisico: manômetro
<Rudolf> Fisico: galera fez grupo para resolver
<Rudolf> Fisico: fiz sozinho e o primeiro a sair
 * Rudolf maleta mode off
<Rudolf> Fisico: nego viaja na maionese
<Fisico> Rudolf mas vc é muito inteligente tb
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc sabia que combustivel de avião de cruzeiro tem anticongelante?
<Fisico> sabia
<Fisico> como esses liquidos de carro
<Fisico> fluidos
<Fisico> anticongelante, anti-fervura
<Rudolf> Fisico: maluco perguntou se com a velocidade de cruzeiro e o atrito do ar o combustivel não se mantém quente
<Rudolf> Fisico: quase voei na garganta do infeliz
<Fisico> hahah
<Fisico> se sentiu do mesmo jeito quando te faço perguntas de linux né Rudolf
<Fisico> huhuh
<Rudolf> Fisico: não cara
<Freax> manômetro = instrumento que mede o desempenho do tecnico da seleção ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc não tá tentando ser engenheiro em linux
<Ursinha> Freax, LOL
<Rudolf> Freax: DUH!
<Freax> ontem vi funcionando
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHA
<Rudolf> Freax: tendendo a zero
<Fisico> Rudolf tem um pessoal q viaja mesmo
<Freax> Ursinha: sexismo, fisica esse é o irc mais animado que conheci
<Rudolf> Fisico: dorgas
<Freax> O que são dorgas? fisica também ?
<Fisico> alias, Rudolf, quantas vezes eu já tive q refazer minha qualificação Rudolf
<Fisico> ?
<Fisico> só das vezes q eu te falei
<Rudolf> Fisico: cerveja, maconha, cigarro...
<Rudolf> Fisico: 5 e contando
<Rudolf> Fisico: pq tantas, alias?
<Fisico> Rudolf acrescente mais uma ai por favor
<Fisico> eu mostro a qualificação, ele corrige e muda um monte de coisas
<Fisico> to cansado já
<Fisico> to fazendo isso esse tempo todo
<Fisico> credo
<Fisico> muda 1 negócio
<Fisico> e muda tudo
<Rudolf> Fisico: pq torturar aluno é maaaaassa
<Fisico> Rudolf claro
<Rudolf> Fisico: sentir o poder
<Fisico> veja
<Fisico> quantica eu estudei q nem um cavalo
<Fisico> das sete da manha até a 1 da manha
<Fisico> todo dia
<Fisico> as sextas e sabados eu virava anoite tb
<Fisico> e ele nos xingou
<Fisico> q a gente num sabe nada, num estuda anoite (para ele as noites foram feitas para estudar e não para ver futebol, as madrugadas para estudar e não para dormir)
<Fisico> nos reprovou e fez tudo aquilo q vc já sabe
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: heil hitler
<Fisico> até hj eu num me recuperei direito viu Rudolf
<Fisico> esse cara foi muito foda
<Rudolf> Fisico: deus me proteja
<Fisico> Rudolf nos proteja, to meio cansado dessa área..
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu ainda em duvida se faço pos em qualidade, producao ou ti
<Rudolf> Fisico: tem as 3 na ufscar
<Fisico> legal hein Rudolf
<Ursinha> pra quem gosta de jogos: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419410_352891354797963_675353280_n.jpg
<Ursinha> :P
<Freax> Ursinha: gostei da foto, a cara do irc hj rsrs
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> tinhoso
<Ursinha> huahauhauhuha
<Ursinha> rachei
<Freax> auahua
<tacira> começou a dar um tal de nao foi possivel instalar :(
<Fisico> Rudolf pior q nem deu para eu mexer com o qutip ainda Rudolf
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: medo
<Fisico> nem me fala
<Fisico> Rudolf mas eu ainda acho q vc deve permanecer na área de computação ou alguma coisa ligada
<Fisico> Rudolf vc já se deu conta q vc é bom nisso e são poucos como vc aqui no Brasil?
<delet> quem ja comprou na apple store?
<optiklenz> eu
<optiklenz> compro todo dia
<optiklenz>  aplicativo
<optiklenz> filme
<Rudolf> rico é outra coisa
<delet> optiklenz me empresta 2 dolares?
<lbracher> pessoal, eu tava querendo extrair as faixas de uma imagem de cd de áudio e queria saber como eu colocaria uma camada de emulação scsi entre o so e a imagem. alguém sabe como?
<d70> lbracher, emulação scsi?
<SergioD> voltei voltei
<SergioD> :)
<d70> oi, alguem pode me ajudar com a instalação do Java, JDK ?
<Ursinha> MarconM, aí oreia :P
<MarconM> Ursinha: foi mal
<MarconM> devo ter feito errado
<MarconM> Ursinha: o sono faz isso :S
 * MarconM nao é oreia =/
<Ursinha> brincadeira ^^
 * Ursinha abraça MarconM 
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha de volta
<Geowany> oreia é...kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> d70: ta usando ubuntu?
<d70> Geowany,
<d70> to
<d70> o seguinte, eu instalei o 12.04 , instalei pelo soft center o openjdk + eclipse
<d70> preciso colocar um .jar que uso nos programas para faculdade. "dentro" da instalação do java, para n ter que copiar para todo dir que fizer o programa.
<Geowany> vish...aí já não sei como te ajudar
<d70> Geowany, rs. Blz. to fuçando aqui, uma hora vai..
<d70> Geowany, brigado msm assim.
<Geowany> =)
<Rudolf> hacking
<Rudolf> Geowany: deve ser possível
<Rudolf> Geowany: mas a oracle não deve gostar muito disso não
<Geowany> kkk
<Geowany> não entendo mt de java
<Geowany> mas não tem uma variavel que dá pra setar no /etc/profiles pra deixar umas coisas extras disponiveis?
<Geowany> vou pra facul, falou camaradas
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/pr/2012-screenshot-winners.xml
<Fisico> Rudolf legal hein
<Fisico> vc teve participação?
<Fisico> legal esses papeus
<Fisico> papeis
<Fisico> xo tomar banho e já volto
<MarconM> Ursinha: \o
<Ursinha> oe
<felipealmeida> :P
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: paraste com org-mode?
<felipealmeida> alguem ja viu o trailer do "totalmente inocente"?
<felipealmeida> passa na Globo
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, não me adaptei, precisava do emacs (o script de vi  não era legal)
<felipealmeida> precisar do emacs eh feature :P
<Ursinha> não prum vi user :P
<felipealmeida> eh pra converter :P
<Ursinha> não digo que eu não largo o vi por nada pq nunca se sabe né
<Ursinha> mas é dificil achar motivo pra deixar o vi
<felipealmeida> bom, o complicado do emacs eh que ele tem resposta para varias coisas que nunca perguntamos. Daih so usando pra entender pq eh bom
<Ursinha> pode ser
<Ursinha> mas o vi me atende tão bem
<felipealmeida> sim, exatamente.
<Ursinha> já volto
<felipealmeida> eh como o programador Java ao falar de C++ :P
<Ursinha> c++ é feio pra diabo
<Ursinha> :P
<felipealmeida> eu sou feio tb, mas sou util :P
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> ouvi alguem falar emacs
<MarconM> *-*
<Ursinha> ah, eu nem falei da utilidade
<Ursinha> só é feio
<Ursinha> :P
<MarconM> emacs -nw =)
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: exatamente, ser feio eh irrelevante IMO
<felipealmeida> :P
<MarconM> eu uso no terminal msm
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> nem importa
<felipealmeida> pra mim a beleza nao eh da sintaxe, mas dos conceitos
<felipealmeida> MarconM: eu uso as vezes com screen em servidores
<felipealmeida> MarconM: no terminal
<felipealmeida> MarconM: Mas prefiro usar TRAMP para editar/compilar remotamente
<MarconM> emacs é muito bom
<Rudolf> flame war inbound detected
<MarconM> tramp ... nao conheço
 * MarconM bored man detected
<Rudolf> cannons turning on...
<felipealmeida> C-x C-f /sudo::/etc/hosts
<MarconM> hunm
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: exprica champs
<felipealmeida> ele vai te pedir senha, e vc vai editar dentro do emacs como root o arquivo :)
<MarconM> Rudolf: é voce ? http://facial-hair-for-young-men.stylesfire.com/styles/f/a/cool-facial-hair-for-young-men.jpg
<felipealmeida> vale para ftp, ssh, scp, mais outros zilhoes de protocolos que desconheco
<Rudolf> MarconM: deve ser coisa boa, proxy bloqueou
<MarconM> aeuhauehua
<MarconM> Rudolf: era soh foto
<MarconM> rapaz ... kd o troll do Geowany 0.0 .... esse horario e ele nao entrou
<MarconM> deve ta disfarçado
<Rudolf> MarconM: foi pra facul
<MarconM> hunm
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, vc é muito chato :) eu só falei que é feio, me deixa :P
<felipealmeida> eu fiz uma analogia vi x emacs, java x C++
<sergiod_> alguem?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-21
<aiwendil> boa noite pessoal
<Ursinha> boa noite
<ubuntero> boa noite
<Ursinha> :)
<Barna_> boa
<Ursinha> oe
<Trovic> Ursinha, que horas vai comecar o papo de butecoo ??
<Ursinha> Trovic, é amanhã :) as 22h
<Trovic> puff
<Trovic> achei que hj era sexta
<Ursinha> hahahah soda né
<Trovic> e eu aqui esperando
<Ursinha> tava querendo que fosse mesmo
<Trovic> asuhashuashuashuas
<Barna_> q é isso?
<Ursinha> Barna_, é um videocast que a gente faz falando sobre ubuntu
<Ursinha> toda sexta-feira, 22h horário de brasilia :)
<Trovic> Barna_, sao quatro horas de ubuntu bebida e risadas
<Ursinha> falando do capeta
<Ursinha> :P
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehaue
<Ursinha> hauhauhuha
<Trovic> Barna_, sao quatro horas de ubuntu bebida e risadas :D
<tiagoscd> o legal é que sempre sou bem recepcionado
<tiagoscd> lol
<Ursinha> LOL
<Trovic> puff postei denovo
<Ursinha> hauhauhauah
<Barna_> q massa, é on-line ou presencial?
<Trovic> husahuashus
<Ursinha> Barna_, é online
<Trovic> Barna_, é um hangout
<Ursinha> Barna_, eles tão lá no sul, eu to no sudeste
<Ursinha> :P
<Barna_> :D
<Barna_> me manda o link!
<Ursinha> mas a gente vai fazer versão presencial transmitida por hangout, diretamente da latinoware
<Ursinha> e outra diretamente de copenhagen, na UDS
<Ursinha> :D
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: o/
<Barna_> hoje aki no coletivo ta rolando uma onde migração p/ ubuntu!
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, \o
<Ursinha> uia!
<Barna_> *onda
<tiagoscd> eu tava pensando: o que estou fazendo aqui na faculdade? uheuaehau
<tiagoscd> devia estar em casa, na boa
<Ursinha>  huhuahauhuhau
<Ursinha> rapaz estudioso
<tiagoscd> de pijama ou cueca tomando um cafézinho
<Ursinha> lol
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: tinha apresentação hoje
<tiagoscd> só por isso vim
<tiagoscd> uehauheau
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, eu tava zoando :P
<Ursinha> hauahuahauh
<tiagoscd> eu sei :P só entrei no clima, hehehe
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: viu a planilha das camisetas?
<tiagoscd> acho que já dá pra ter uma noção
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, não vi hoje, deixa ver
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, maravilha :D
<Ursinha> amanha vou pingar meio mundo
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: show :D
<MarconM> digdim digdim digdim \o .... ta tarada ta tarada
<MarconM> noite povo
<Barna_> noite
<tiagoscd> MarconM: música boa, uehauehaue
<MarconM> tiagoscd: hhahhaa
<MarconM> opa
<tiagoscd> MarconM: agora não me venha com desculpas, quero o link já
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> 0.0
<tiagoscd> ueauehaue
<MarconM> tiagoscd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3kJ364UbBA
<tiagoscd> MarconM: aqui na Universidade não tem como ver, vejo em casa :P
<tiagoscd> mas não é bem este link que gostaria
<MarconM> o.O
<tiagoscd> MarconM: agora falando sério, chegou a ver o link do beta lá?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: fake
<MarconM> nao baixou nada
<MarconM> baixou um arquivo de 13mb
<MarconM> ,¬¬
<MarconM> para te falar a verdade
<MarconM> é isso q eu to caçando
<tiagoscd> droga :/
<MarconM> tiagoscd: so por isso eu nao mandei o windwos para o espaço ainda
<MarconM> l4d
<tiagoscd> MarconM: eu não uso Windows nem a pau :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd: infelizmente tem os programas de contabilidade
<MarconM> q eu tenho que usar windows
<MarconM> se tivesse para linux
<MarconM> aaaaa eu ia ser feliz hein
<tiagoscd> MarconM: pois é
<tiagoscd> triste vida, hehe
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tem um programa de contabilidade para linux
<MarconM> mas é de portugal
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tem programa de design tambem
<MarconM> inkscape e gimp sao muito bons
<MarconM> mas para grafica nao é util
<MarconM> tem que trabalhar com cmyk e ter separação de cores
<tiagoscd> MarconM: por causa do CMYK?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sim
<MarconM> e tambem da separação
<MarconM> tiagoscd: eles usam 3 programas para imprimir
<MarconM> na grafica tu nao tem esse tempo
<MarconM> sao impressoes de muito boa qualidade
<MarconM> e muita caras
<MarconM> para confiar assim é complicado
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> meu sonho colocar linux na grafica
<tiagoscd> pois é, faz parte
<tiagoscd> hehe
<tiagoscd> ei
<tiagoscd> saindo aqui
<tiagoscd> indo pra sweet home
<MarconM> ok
<tiagoscd> o/
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> vai la
<tiagoscd> volto daqui uns 30 minutos
<ubuntero> MarconM, não falei com os caras ainda para saber até onde usam o software livre, mas dá uma olhada em http://graficalivre.com.br
<MarconM> ok
<ubuntero> estou tentando falar com eles para participar do opencast para saber até onde eles usam software livre
<MarconM> ubuntero: entao .. eles usam o scribus para gerar a impressao
<MarconM> separação de cor
<MarconM> mas o trabalho é muito grande
<Peste_Bubonica> Só curtindo um Creedence... bom demais.. e os disgraçados cantando camaro amarelo
<MarconM> eu to procurando minha nova tattoo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> ubuntero: tem um codigo para exporta em cmyk escrito em pt-br
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/ExportPDFCMYK
<Geowany> gn
<rmsraph> boa noite... tenho uma máquina que pretendo fazer dual boot entre windows 7 e ubuntu 12.04, mas o horário deles ficam diferentes... acho que tem haver com local time ou o outro modo que eu não me lembro
<rmsraph> como faco pra ambos ficarem com o mesmo horário?
<felipealmeida> UTC?
<felipealmeida> vc deveria configurar como localtime o Ubuntu, mas nao sei como fazer
<wendell> alguem conhce alguma ferramenta similar ao format factory do windows?
<ubuntero> wendell, o que faz este programa?
<wendell> ele transforma todo tipo de midia em outro tipo
<wendell> tipo avi pra mp4 e etc
<ubuntero> wendell, tem o winff, arista transcoder e muitos outros
<ubuntero> procura por converter na central de programas que vai encontrar alguns
<ubuntero> mas eu uso um destes dois sempre
<wendell> legal
<wendell> esse winff deve usar o ffmpeg
<ubuntero> sim
<rmsraph> felipealmeida, vlw vou tentar
<wendell> vlw
<tiagoscd> back :)
<tiagoscd> alguém vivo?
<tiagoscd> Windows 8 Home Edition: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61434_530839603598207_1927926737_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> :)
<ubuntero> opa
<ubuntero> essa tenho que guardar para palestras
<eduardosc> boa noite
<ubuntero> boas
<eduardosc> alguem pode me dar um help?
<ubuntero> escreve o problema que se alguém souber vai te ajudar
<eduardosc> to instalando ubuntu, porem logo apos o boot aparece a tela ubuntu 12.04 . . . . a tela fica preta e o led do monitor piscando
<ubuntero> qual placa de vídeo o teu computador tem?
<eduardosc> queria comecar usar o s.op
<eduardosc> a placa mae eh onboard, asrock se n me engano o video eh SiS
<ubuntero> eu estava torcendo para você não dizer que era sis
<eduardosc> hehe eh tao complicado assim :(
<lambertini> Meu servidor  parou de ler arquivos php do nada, alguém sabe o que pode ser ?
<ubuntero> eduardosc, fazia algum tempo que não via alguém falar que tinha uma vga sis, ela é bem problemática no linux
<ubuntero> lambertini, do nada ele não parou, você instalou, desinstalou ou atualizou alguma coisa?
<ubuntero> lambertini, alterou algum arquivo de configuração?
<lambertini> ubuntero: sim, atualizei pacotes do sistema, nada ligado a apache
<lambertini> ubuntero: tava vendo o log do apache, e tah tudo normal pelo que vi
<eduardosc> pois eh, uma vez li algo do genero, iestranho a placa eh bem velinha, uns dez anos qe tenho ela..
<lambertini> tem só uns erros de python
<eduardosc> o qe vc me sugere nesse caso?
<ubuntero> lambertini, tem toda certeza de que na atualização não tinha nada dizendo que ia remover pacotes do php?
<ubuntero> eduardosc, estava procurando este link http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/07/como-configurar-o-ubuntu-11-04-com-placa-sis671/
<lambertini> ubuntero: não, a atualização eu deixei automatica
<lambertini> ubuntero: deixe me conferir
<ubuntero> eduardosc, era para a 11.04 mas sei que na 11.10 tb funciona, na 12.04 não vi ninguém usando essa placa
<eduardosc> beleza vou ler. ja volto
<eduardosc> vo sair um pouco pq estou num movel ai vai fechar qnd eu abrir o site, brigadao ubuntero
<ubuntero> eduardosc, espero que ajude em algo
<lambertini> ubuntero: vou reiniciar pra ver se carrega o modulo de novo
<eduardosc> amanha vou tentar novamente e aviso ai.
<Ricardo__> tem como eu usart um kernel velhao no lts... tipo kernel 2.6.32.38-15 ?
<Ricardo__> pq minha wireless nao ta subindo com kernel 3.0 ou acima
<Ricardo__> de jeito algum
<ubuntero> Ricardo__, no chute, se voltar tanto assim, provavelmente muitas outras coisas irão parar de funcionar
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> cara ele ate reconehce
<Ricardo__> enxerga a rede e tudo
<Ricardo__> mas nao conecta
<Ricardo__> de jeito algum com kernel atual
<Ricardo__> entao to usando esse kernel ainda da 11.04.. mas o suporte vai estourar agora em out
<Ricardo__> ae fico na mao
<ubuntero> lambertini, verifica se o pacote libapache2-mod-php5 está instalado
<ubuntero> Ricardo__, no 10.04 não funciona? o suporte é maior e acho que seria a tua solução temporária
<ubuntero> Ricardo__, pelo menos até encontrar o driver mais atual
<Ricardo__> sim mas em abril 2013 tb vai pros ovos
<Ricardo__> é uma realtek
<Ricardo__> de merda
<Ricardo__> pc esses netbooks
<Ricardo__> vo deixar a 11.04 sem suporte e azar.. forever alone.. mais estavel q usar xp é
<Ricardo__> ate resolver
<Ricardo__> com kernel mais novo
<eduardosc> opa, ubuntero, li o artigo mto legal mas n entendi mto bem, ele pede pra baixar o driver, porem eu n consigo passar
<eduardosc> da primeira parte qe ele carrega a instalacaop
<eduardosc> :(
<ubuntero> eduardosc, no livecd entra normal a interface gráfica?
<lambertini> nada
<lambertini> que triste isso
<eduardosc> tentei entrar sem instalar tbm ficou piscando, li algo antes para quando aparecer o homenzinho no inicio apertar f2 pra escolher idioma depois f6 vou tentar tb amanha :(
<eduardosc> ou tentar comprar uma plaquinha basica qe.funcione, rs
<ubuntero> eduardosc, a luta pode ser dura com essa placa, gostaria de ter a máquina aqui por perto para ajudar melhor
<eduardosc> qero virar um ubuntero, rs
<eduardosc> sexta tenho folga, vou brigar mt com ela hehe
<tiagoscd> galera, vou indo nessa, amanhã apareço aqui por terras "irquenses" :)
<tiagoscd> boa noite!
<ubuntero> se precisar de ajuda é só não gritar aqui no canal que o povo tenta ajudar
<lambertini> ubuntero: sabe o que pode ser o problema do php ?
<ubuntero> lambertini, o pacote  libapache2-mod-php5 está instalado?
<lambertini> ubuntero: não
<ubuntero> lambertini, então alguma coisa desinstalou ele
<ubuntero> instala lá
<eduardosc_> amanha vou traZer o problema da sis aqui pro pessoal, hehe
<lambertini> ubuntero: resolveu
<lambertini> ubuntero: porque diabos ?
<lambertini> ubuntero: antes funcionava de boa
<ubuntero> lambertini, provavelmente alguma atualização ou até instalação de algum programa botou para remover
<lambertini> ubuntero: entendi, é, vou começar a prestar mais atenção nisso
<lambertini> ubuntero: valeu cara
<ubuntero> lambertini, eu já perdi o X por não prestar atenção no que seria removido :P
<lambertini> ubuntero: aqui só uso o term, nem tenho monitor no server, uso ssh direto
<lambertini> ubuntero: mas entendi o que vc quis dizer
<eduardosc_> vcs sabem algum ead em linux? ;)
<ubuntero> blz, estou de saída galera
<eduardosc_> boa noite valeu pela ajuda ;)
<lambertini> ubuntero: falou cara, boa noite, valeu
<lambertini> exit
<lambertini> ops
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: boa noite
<balinha> finalmente as rádios voltaram a funcionar no rhythmbox
<Geowany> balinha: eu uso o clementine
<Geowany> aliás, usava...voltei pro amarok
<balinha> o rhtyhm tinha parada de tocar as rádios
<balinha> mas depois dessa ultima atualização voltou
<Geowany> no trampo to usando o vlc mesmo
<balinha> agora só preciso resolver o problema com alguns sites
<Geowany> balinha: eu usei o rhythmbox no debian com gnome 2
<Geowany> não gostei mt pq eu não consegui fazer um jeito dele abrir pelo menos por pastas
<Geowany> tipo...ele pegou minhas coletâneas e separou tudo por artista
<balinha> entendi
<Geowany> balinha: no amarok e no clementine, as pastas que tem musicas de varios artistas e tem tag de albuns iguais, nesses players elas ficam num grupo chamado "vários artistas"
<Geowany> balinha: é tipo o problema que a galera passa quando começa usar android
<Geowany> maioria dos players são baseados em tags
<Geowany> sendo impossivel fazer aquela sua seleção de músicas que estão em uma pasta ficarem numa playlist
<balinha> eu ainda não tentei aqui
<balinha> só tenho escutado as rádios mesmo
<balinha> eu só vou parar para arrumar a casa quando conseguir configurar tudo aqui
<Geowany> balinha: valeu camarada, vou nessa
<balinha> Geowany, tranquilo cara! boa noite
<balinha> :)
<Celso> bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: hau!
 * Fisico slaps Rudolf around a bit with a large trout
<Fisico> é muito gay esse alias do mirc
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> Fisico: nojento
<Fisico> ;/
<Fisico> só tem esse
<Fisico> por falta de tempo eu ainda não formatei esse pc aqui ainda Rudolf, tá no ruindows ainda
<Rudolf> Fisico: tempo!
<Rudolf> quem tem, vende
<Rudolf> pqp!
<Rudolf> fim de semana vai ser tenso
<Rudolf> por sorte
<Rudolf> dois dias sem aula na faculdade hoje
<Fisico> iiii
<Rudolf> adiantei minhas aulas de ingles que seriam amanhã
<Rudolf> e vou passar o findi fazendo trabalhos
<Fisico> vc é sagaz Rudolf
<Rudolf> no more, no less
<Rudolf> Fisico: ainda acho que produzo pouco
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas vamo que vamo
<Fisico> eu faz anos e anos q estou assim nessa vida, por isso q to desanimado
<Rudolf> Fisico: me too
<Rudolf> Fisico: 10 anos enrolando
<Rudolf> Fisico: 32 anos
<Fisico> num guento mais Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: tenho mais tempo não
<Fisico> estamos na mesma situação Rudolf
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: um amigo se formou aos trancos e barrancos em fisica ai na ufscar
<Rudolf> Fisico: passou em concurso para cargo administrativo superior na prefeitura de piracicaba
<Fisico> nem falo por idade, por tempo, por nada, é q eu to cansado mesmo dessa vida
<Fisico> uia
<Rudolf> Fisico: depois de revolucionar a administração deles em menos de 1 ano saiu e foi fazer trainee numa multi em sampa
<Fisico> uia
<Rudolf> esse sim é sagaz
<Rudolf> isso pq quase jubilou
<Fisico> já nem tenho mais aquela idéia de fazer algo legal, uma pesquisa legal
<Fisico> antes eu queria isso
<Fisico> nem tenho mais esse pensamento Rudolf
<Rudolf> parou de sonhar? FODEO
<Fisico> Rudolf é q eu to desanimado, alias, muito
<Rudolf> Fisico: percebo
<Fisico> e está refletindo em tudo o q faço Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, saiu de forma enrolada
<Fisico> eu era muito animado com tudo com a fisica, esse ano eu desanimei legal
<Fisico> não por causa desse ano apenas, por causa de tudo
<Fisico> se eu tivesse pensado direito, ao sair do colegial tinha feito qq coisa na area de computação, pode ser engenharia
<Fisico> e teria uma vida bem melhor, com noites livre e finais de semana de descanso e o melhor, ganhando $$
<Fisico> ou direito
<Fisico> ou qq merda
<Rudolf> Fisico: é
<Rudolf> brasil e física não combinam
<Fisico> Rudolf não
<Rudolf> 2 semanas
<Rudolf> como uma empresa fica 2 semanas sem speedy
<Fisico> Rudolf imagina, dedicado do jeito q somos, se fizessmos algo tipo, engenharia de qq coisa, quando terminassemos o colegial
<Rudolf> Fisico: pois é
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas a gente não é perfeito
<Fisico> prestassemos algum concurso
<Rudolf> Fisico: saí sonhador de casa
<Fisico> vida boa Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: rumo ao lugar com as grandes mentes do brasil
<Rudolf> Fisico: puff
<Rudolf> Fisico: só otário
<Rudolf> Fisico: grande decepção da minha vida chama-se USP
<Fisico> Rudolf naquela nossa época era outra ideologia Rudolf
<Fisico> realmente
<Rudolf> ok
<Fisico> chama-se usp
<Rudolf> Fisico: até caí na asneira de pegar 6 meses de representação discente
<Rudolf> Fisico: e nego me chamando na greve para fazer reunião de departamento
<Rudolf> só para votar a favor do que já estava combinado
<Rudolf> ah, pra buda gue bariu
<Fisico> Rudolf pegamos a pior fase na usp
<Fisico> antes era mais ciencia, na nossa fase era só interesse
<Fisico> agora nem ideologia tem mais, só querem se formar e pensam em grana
<Fisico> só isso
<Rudolf> qual professor tem a pica maior
<Rudolf> depois que um jogou ácido clorídrico no carro do outro por causa de verba de laboratorio
<Rudolf> tudo é possível
<Fisico> realmente
<Rudolf> mas, é a vida
<Rudolf> também cometi muitos erros
<Rudolf> erros gostosos diga-se de passagem
<Rudolf> mas, agora to colhendo o preço
<Fisico> Rudolf justamente
<Fisico> isso q eu penso todo dia Rudolf
<Fisico> erros bons, mas q eram com um objetivo de ajudar a ciencia
<Fisico> ser um cientista
<Fisico> e tal
<Fisico> ideologias
<Fisico> e hj ficamos nessa
<Fisico> Rudolf tava pensando
<Fisico> veja como fui tapado
<Fisico> tem uma menina q eu conheço, chamo ela de X
<Fisico> a X chegou aos 30 anos sem saber ler e escrever direito
<Fisico> analfabeta funcional, só ela q não percebia
<Fisico> ganhava 1 salario por mes
<Fisico> eu conversei com ela naquela época e falei faça alguma faculdade e tal
<Fisico> ela passou 1 ano escolhendo
<Fisico> fez um curso Y na unaerp
<Fisico> de humanas, muito tranquilo
<Fisico> alias, tranquilo demais
<Fisico> mas é um curso
<Fisico> prestou um concurso na área dela
<Fisico> passou
<Fisico> ganha uma grana boa j
<Fisico> hj
<Fisico> só usa roupas caras
<Fisico> e comprou o seu apartamento
<Fisico> e vive viajando para todo lado
<Fisico> e nós? vivemos sem dormir, sem final de semana e sem nada?
<Fisico> eu dei o conselho na época mas eu mesmo num segui meu conselho...sudo apt-get morte mesmo
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuehiuehieuheiuheiueh
<Rudolf> Fisico: que soco no estomago essa historia
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas veja, tu já tem uns centavinhos no céu
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Fisico> Rudolf eu vejo essa história e desanimo mais ainda
<Fisico> pq eu fui tão burro assim?
<Fisico> nossa..
<Fisico> devia ter feito o mesmo
<Fisico> ai no ano passado, com tudo o q estudei e fiz, dava aulas anoite
<Fisico> e ainda brigava com alunos
<Fisico> Rudolf o ano passado eu desci a mão em um aluno
<Fisico> no meio da aula
<Fisico> anoite
<Rudolf> hehehe
<Rudolf> Fisico: simples
<Rudolf> Fisico: nascemos no país errado
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Katador> bom dia galera
<Rudolf> dia
<Katador> alguem consegue usa msn com webcam no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> lenda
<Rudolf> o único que funcionava era o amsn
<Rudolf> mas faz tempo que não funciona
<Katador> Rudolf eu usava o empathy pra webcam no msn
<Katador> mas de uns dias pra cá
<Katador> eu nao consigo mais
<Rudolf> putz, gnome
<Katador> ele nao recebe imagem da outra pessoa
<Katador> só envia
<Rudolf> não coloco gnome nos meus pcs
<Rudolf> Katador: tente o amsn, poooooode ser que funcione
<Katador> pod crer
<Katador> pod ser que o problema esteja na minha rede tbm
<Katador> bloqueando as portas
<Katador> sei la
<Katador> joça
<Rudolf> Katador: ummmm, dificilmente bloquearia entrada e deixaria sair
<Rudolf> Katador: principalmente o custo de upload é maior que de download
<Rudolf> Katador: supondo que vc esteja em uma empresa
<Katador> hum...
<Katador> essa teoria é interessante mesmo
<Katador> no msn do windows
<Katador> funciona normal
<Katador> só que nao me agrado de usa dual
<tiagoscd> dia
<Katador> dia
<Rudolf> Katador: é, se funciona no blindows, não é rede
<Katador> pod crer
<Katador> instalei uns plugins
<Katador> acho que agora vai funcionar
<Fisico> Katador eu uso o pidgin
<Fisico> na verdade eu ainda não consegui
<Fisico> pq tem q econtrar o plugin certo, mas lá tem jeito de vc usar a web can e o microfone, eu ainda nao tive tempo de tentar, talvez vale a pena, eu prefiro o pidgin do q o amsn
<Katador> Fisico eu usava no empathy mesmo
<Katador> msn com web cam e fone
<Katador> mas depois que formatei
<Katador> nao funcionou mais
<Katador> agora instalei uns pluggins que faltavam
<Fisico> já olhou nas configurações dele e plugins?
<Fisico> isso
<Fisico> e ai?
<Katador> nao sei
<Katador> vo espera a minha entra mas tarde
<Katador> pra testa
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA...Não me Diga! ... N° 8845
<Katador> vo nessa
<Katador> flw
<Geowany> dia Rudolf
<Geowany> Ursinha: o/
<Rudolf> Geowany: dia
<d70> bom dia
<tacira> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<tacira> gente minha atualizacao foi um desastre cimpleto to sem as particoes nada nada estranho tm eq nao le o cdrom pra reisntalar...
<Rudolf> tacira: eu to por fora da sua luta
<Rudolf> tacira: e o que vou perguntar é meramente informativo
<leila_> hahah quem ta acompanhando eh freax e ursinha...
<Rudolf> tacira: você está tentando instalar de que versão para qual versão?
<Rudolf> leila_: é, eu vi
<leila_> era o 10 mas o problema eram pacotes quebrados q travavam tudo.. deu um monte de erro na atualizacao e agora o sistema todo caiu.. snif snif
<Rudolf> leila_: veja, poderia ser pior
<Rudolf> leila_: você poderia ter atualizado um servidor
<Rudolf> leila_: mas vc fez direto do 10.X para o 12.4 ?
<leila_> tava meio sem opcao nao consguia fazer mais nada e era a unica opcao que aparecia..
<Rudolf> tacira: o correto seria 10.X -> 11.X -> 12.X
<Rudolf> tacira: passando pelas duas etapas
<Rudolf> *duas
<Rudolf> atualiza a atual, depois a proxima em diante
<Rudolf> sem pular de 11.4 para 12.4 por exemplo
<tacira> mano o problema eh que agora deu xabu geral nao entra mais no sistema
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<tacira> diz que nao tem nem o diretorio / nem a /home nada..
<tacira> dia
<Rudolf> tacira: modo recover?
<Rudolf> tacira: single mode root
<Rudolf> tacira: mount -a
<tacira> sim so cnsigio acessar o terminal
<tacira> esse comando mount -a me responde dev sda4 already mounted or home busy
<Rudolf> tacira: cola em um pastebin, o retorno de mount e do seu /etc/fstab
<tacira> Rudolf preciso de instrucoes mais diretas hihihi nao sou muito tech nao... qual a end daquele paste que vcs usam
<Rudolf> tacira: pastebin.com
<Rudolf> tacira: digite mount apenas que ele exibe o que tem montado
<Rudolf> tacira: e vc pode fazer mount > mount.txt para guardar em um arquivo
<tacira> massa ok
<tacira> http://pastebin.com/ZkssuhmM
<tacira> demorou pq tive q escrever na mao..
<tacira> hiihi
<aiwendil> bom dia pessoal
<SergioD> opa
<Fisico> Rudolf sabia q a ufscar tem engenharia ambiental a distancia?
<Fisico> cara, a gente num precisa nem de fazer nada, a gente pega equivalencia em q já fizemos, depois vamos fazendo mais algumas q faltam a distancia
<Fisico> e somos engenheiros tb
<Fisico> e ambientais
<Fisico> :D:D:D::D:D:D:D
<Fisico> topa ou não topa?
<Fisico> isso não é cilada não bino!
<optiklenz> Fisico: eu faço bsi na ufscar a distancia
<Fisico> optiklenz  legal
 * optiklenz caindo de paraquedas na conversa
<Fisico> bsi é o q mesmo?
<optiklenz> sistema de informacao
<optiklenz> bacharelado
<Fisico> é bom optiklenz? tá gostando?
<optiklenz> é bom sim
<optiklenz> to
<optiklenz> mas é bem puxado
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> eu faço fisica
<Fisico> alias, pós em fisica lá
<Fisico> eu vou fazer o curso de tutor
<Fisico> para começo no meio do ano q vem
<Fisico> eu to pensando em fazer engenharia
<Fisico> lá
<Fisico> já volto
<Fisico> vou almoçar e já volto
<Fisico> :)
<optiklenz> boa
<optiklenz> Fisico: provavelmente voce vai ser meu tutor em alguma materia entao
<kernel> ae
<kernel> alguem ae sabe me dizer como eu ativo meu udev no systemd?
<MarconM> kernel:
<kernel> qual é o aplicativo que monta automaticamente os dispositivo hotplugins?
<Nilson> Boa Tarde!!
<MarconM> kernel: tanta acessar o canal la
<MarconM> tenta*
<Nilson> pessoal, é a primeira vez que estou entrando aqui!!! :)
<Nilson> eu estou falando só ou alguém pode falar comigo?
<acris_away> oi, Nilson, o pessoal deve estar almoçando
<MarconM> falaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Nilson
<Nilson> \o/ alguém falou comigo :')
<MarconM> boa tarde em que podemos ajudar a vossa pessoa =)
<acris_away> :)
<MarconM> pesuar ... da boas vindas pro moço
<Nilson> eita, que agora eu tô importante
<MarconM> quase isso
<MarconM> =)
<Nilson> eu já usei o irc a muito tempo atrás (98), estou voltando agora porque resolvi migrar completamente para o Ubuntu, e quero fazer parte da comunidade, e estou começando por aqui
<Nilson> desde 2004 usei o Linux "Kurumin" em dualboot com o W*****, só uso Ubuntu agora
<Nilson> usei outras distribuições tb
<Rudineiw> Nilson seja bem vindo!
<Rudineiw> aproveite para entrar na Lista de Discussão http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Listas
<Ursinha> boa tarde queridos
<fcoambrozio> boa tarde Ursinha
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, tudo bem?
<Ursinha> finalmente chove em campinas
<fcoambrozio> tudo sim, e vc?
<Ursinha> estou bem, a nuvem de poeira que estava sobre a cidade baixou :)
<Ursinha> minha alergia se foi :D
<fcoambrozio> chuva? aqui (em Marilia) chove o dia inteiro!!!
<fcoambrozio> \o/
<fcoambrozio> minha rinite agradece
<fcoambrozio> hehehehhe
<fcoambrozio> http://ubuntu-br.org/ - é mantido por alguém daqui?
<Nilson> o site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ está off
<fcoambrozio> na verdade está com erro
<Nilson> quis dizer isso:)
<Ursinha> Nilson, o que acontece?
<Ursinha> tá fora?
<fcoambrozio> Ursinha, tá com erro
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<fcoambrozio> no PHP
<Ursinha> afe!
<Ursinha> wtf
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, pq diabos
<Ursinha> to investigando
<Ursinha> valeu por mostrar
<fcoambrozio> Ursinha, http://glue-talk.com/1382/php-fatal-error-call-undefined-function-cache_get-includesmodule-inc-drupal/
<fcoambrozio> ajuda?
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, o lance é que eu não sei se alguem mexeu ou se foi feita alguma atualização no servidor pra quebrar assim
<Ursinha> ou se foi só o clima de bizarrice que anda pairando esse canal
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauah
<Ursinha> mas ajuda sim, obrigada :)
<fcoambrozio> hahaha
<fcoambrozio> ok
<balinha> boa tarde!
<balinha> :)
<Ursinha> boa tarde, balinha :)
<Ursinha> Nilson, valeu apontar o erro lá, to vendo o que tá acontecendo :)
<balinha> Ursinha, rhythmbox voltou a tocar as rádios!
<balinha> eu lembro que tinha mais alguém tendo problema com ele
<balinha> só não lembro quem era
<balinha> volto já
<Ursinha> ae :D
<Nilson> balinha só quero contribuir:)
<balinha> opa
<balinha> repete ai que eu não vi
<Nilson> se tiver algo mais que eu possa fazer pelo site, pode falar
<balinha> ah sim
<balinha> olha, eu realmente não sei mais o que fazer
<balinha> acho que já etstei tudo qu epodia
<balinha> o jeito vai ser esperar alguma atualização
<Nilson> é vc que é encarregado(a) do site?
<Ursinha> to perguntando no canal de admins da canonical pra ver se fizeram update no drupal do servidor
<Ursinha> aquilo é erro de coisa do drupal (segundo o AndreNoel) e tá com cara de que o servidor foi atualizado e aí ficou incompativel
<AndreNoel> ele não achou a função cache_get(), o que pode significar várias coisas
<AndreNoel> 1. O arquivo foi apagado;
<AndreNoel> 2. alguma nova função requer isso e não foi colocado lá
<AndreNoel> 3. Outra coisa obscura gerou essa inconsistência...
<AndreNoel> :P
<AndreNoel> pode ser uma atualização mal concluida
<AndreNoel> ou uma atualização de algum módulo que requer essa função desconhecida para o sistema atual
<Nilson> acho que é a ultima opção,rsrs
<Nilson> isso não é a primeira vez que acontece
<Nilson> número 3 :)
<Ursinha> Nilson, pois é, to vendo com o tiagoscd aqui o que tem acontecido e to vendo com os admins lá
<Ursinha> vamos ver
<Nilson> pessoal, vale apena mudar do LTS para a nova versão que vai sair em outubro?
<Ursinha> Nilson, LTS é mais pra quem não se importa muito com novidades assim ou quer a máquina super-super estável com pouquissima manutenção
<Ursinha> por exemplo, instalar ubuntu no computador da sua vó
<Ursinha> eu botaria uma LTS :P
<Ursinha> mas no meu eu uso as versões normais mesmo
<Nilson> kkk, entendi
<Ursinha> Nilson, mas é só pq dai vc atualiza de vez em quando mesmo, por isso no computador da vó eu instalaria uma LTS :P aí vc não precisaria ficar indo lá
<Ursinha> não que eu não goste da vó, mas vc entendeu :P
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<Nilson> sei
<Nilson> :)
<Nilson> quem vai estar na Campus-Patry em Janeiro??
<Nilson> eu vou!!
<Nilson> *Campus-Party
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, alguem sabe como criar uma matriz no calc do libreoffice, uma matriz, por exemplo 45 X 38, onde nos elementos so apareçam C e F , sendo que o C apareça em maior quantidade?
<Ursinha> Nilson, fcoambrozio, o site tá de volta agora
<Nilson> poxa, dessa vez foi rapido \o/
<Ursinha> graças ao tiagoscd que tava reportando isso toda vez, foi fácil eles acharem a referencia e arrumarem
<SuBmUnDo> ou criar uma formula em que o C aparece mais que o F , eu fiz assim =escolher(aleatórioentre(1;2))("C";"F") mas o F aparece muito  mais que o C
<Nilson> Ursinha, sou novo aqui, se eu estiver infringindo algum código de conduta da sala, pode falar
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: eu instalei no meu hypervisor um arch linux, me arrependo bastante
<Ursinha> Nilson, não não, se vc for legal com as pessoas vc vai estar ok nas regras :)
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, pq?>
<Ursinha> SuBmUnDo, sua pergunta é avançada pro meu libreoffice-fu :/
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: pq um hypervisor precisa ser algo SUPER estavel, soh que o arch linux nao tem "versoes", ele atualiza por pacote
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, é sim, é rolling release tipo gentoo
<Ursinha> vc não sabia disso? :)
<felipealmeida> entao se eu tentar instalar algo novo, pode nem achar no mirror mais a versao anterior, e se eu precisar fazer uma atualizacao de seguranca, fodeu tb
<Ursinha> antes de inventar moda e instalar arch
<Ursinha> hahahahahahaha
<felipealmeida> sabia sim, mas nao dei importancia
<felipealmeida> eu uso arch linux no desktop, e funciona bem pra mim
<Ursinha> pq é desk né
<felipealmeida> mas pra servidor nao eh uma boa ideia
<Ursinha> pois é
<felipealmeida> e pra maquina da Clicia eu vou trocar pra ubuntu tb, pelo mesmo motivo
<felipealmeida> bom, e outros tb, como ela poder configurar a maquina sozinha se preciso
<felipealmeida> soh estah faltando forca de vontade agora :P
<Ursinha> vai ow, instalar ubuntu maior facinho :)
<felipealmeida> eh que tem que manter as coisas dela
<felipealmeida> reinstalar trocentos programas, configurar gnucash, blabla
<felipealmeida> estarei em sampa sem ser no proximo, no outro fds
<felipealmeida> e na segunda-feira
<SuBmUnDo> Ursinha, ja tenteii muito aqui e nao consegui se quisesse mais letras por exemplo =escolher(aleatórioentre(1;2;3;4;5))("C";"F";"D";"E";"F") pode ser o alfabeto todo, mas nao consegui controlar a frequencia de cada letra
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, sp a cidade né? nem vai passar por aqui?
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: cidade sim, nao sei ainda...
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: vamos na samsung
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, entendi
<felipealmeida> vou ver se talvez damos uma passada no instituto eldorado sei lah
<felipealmeida> chegou um livro interessante esses dias que comprei faz um tempao na amazon, mas nem eu consigo ler.
<felipealmeida> Advanced Topics in Types and Programming Languages, sucessor do Types and Programming Languages que ja tenho (muito bom btw).
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, pq?
<felipealmeida> usa muita teoria de calculo de lambda e ainda nao terminei de ler An Introduction to Lambda Calculi for Computer Scientists
<felipealmeida> aprendendo C++ mais a fundo comecei a me apaixonar pelo topico de sistema de tipos
<JoT> Ola Amigos, Gostaria de saber como descobrir a MAC um ip conectado ao server linux. ty
<felipealmeida> numa LAN?
<JoT> Felipealmeida: Nao server Cloud
<felipealmeida> na mesma lan acho que vc consegue descobrir algo com comando arp
<felipealmeida> mas distante nao sei se eh viavel
<JoT> Tentei com ARP não deu certo. Então é provavel que não seja possivel ?
<felipealmeida> provavel, o outro pode nem estar usando um device ethernet para se comunicar, o MAC so faz sentido numa rede ethernet
<SuBmUnDo> JoT, netstat -n
<SuBmUnDo> JoT, arp -a
<JoT> Infelizmente nem um deu certo.
<SuBmUnDo> man arp
<JoT> Submundo: ARP me mostra apenas meu MAC, eu quero saber de algum usuario conectado ao servidor.
<felipealmeida> JoT: deveria mostrar pelo menos o MAC tambem de seu modem
<felipealmeida> JoT: talvez o arp esteja desabilitado
<MarconM> Ricardo__: Rudolf e ae
<Ricardo__> e ae
<Known_problems> a ea
<Birex> boa tarde
<Birex> alguem conseguiu rodar o ubuntu 8.04 num Cyrix 133?
<SuBmUnDo> 8.04?
<Birex> isso
<Birex> quero montar um servidorzinhjo com hd externa de 160gb
<Birex> quero aproveitar uma maquina velha que tenho aki
<Birex> fica show de bola isso
<beeblebrox3> alô?
<vitorlobo> Gabe Newell, da Valve, revela que decidiu investir no Linux porque o Windows 8 é uma “catástrofe”
<SuBmUnDo> O 12.04 com o unity nao gosto :( mas com o cinnamon ta melhorando
<jiraia_> ola
<jiraia_> alguem ja montou um servidor PXE no linux?
<felipealmeida> eu jah
<felipealmeida> jiraia_:
<jiraia_> felipealmeida, pode me explicar
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: mas usei arch linux como servidor e cliente
<jiraia_> eu instalei aq no ubuntu
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: o que voce tentou?
<jiraia_> e deixei o diretorio de trabalho dele como o padrao /var/lib/tftpboot
<jiraia_> e joguei la um iso
<jiraia_> do fedora para teste
<jiraia_> e copiei os vmlinuz e initrd da maquina ubuntu
<jiraia_> e o memtest86
<jiraia_> dei boot pela maquina
<jiraia_> sem hd
<jiraia_> e na bios configurei para buscar um pxe
<jiraia_> ele axa
<jiraia_> mas nao da boot na iso do fedora
<jiraia_> o memtest
<jiraia_> ele abre
<jiraia_> tah correto oq eu fiz?
<felipealmeida> o diretorio root vc precisa pegar por NFS, nao adianta fazer por PXE
<felipealmeida> o PXE soh vai carregar o bootloader (grub/syslinux)
<jiraia_> mas na bios
<jiraia_> tem suporte a pxe
<jiraia_> como q ele funciona para o memtest
<jiraia_> e como vou fazer o cliente puxar via nfs
<jiraia_> nao tenho disco na estação cliente
<felipealmeida> sim, pq o memtest roda como bootloader
<felipealmeida> vc precisa configurar o bootloader e o kernel para pegar por NFS
<jiraia_> como faço isso
<felipealmeida> vc precisa um servidor NFS aonde vai estar o root, e passar para o kernel/mkimage o NFS
<jiraia_> o promtp que aparece "boot: "
<jiraia_> ele é o syslinux?
<jiraia_> ele da erro qndo tenta carregar o pxeconfig.cfg/default
<jiraia_> e por causa disso?
<felipealmeida> hehehe, nao sei se posso te ajudar tanto assim
<felipealmeida> mas eh comum dar erros
<felipealmeida> pois ele tenta varios arquivos ateh achar o correto
<felipealmeida> inclusive pelo MAC
<jiraia_> tem alguma documentacao?
<jiraia_> ou algum lugar para ler
<jiraia_> para fazer isso funfar
<jiraia_> ?
<felipealmeida> eu usei a do arch linux, mas no google deve ter coisa mais especifica para ubuntu, seu servidor eh ubuntu?
<jiraia_> oq nao entendi
<jiraia_> é
<felipealmeida> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<jiraia_> ele boota
<jiraia_> e na conf dhcp
<jiraia_> eu apontei o ip do servidor tftp
<jiraia_> e o arquivo a carregar
<jiraia_> o pxelinux.0
<jiraia_> sera q tenho q mandar carregar o syslinux?
<felipealmeida> syslinux e grub sao bootloaders
<felipealmeida> os dois servem
<felipealmeida> se vc consegue abrir o memtest imagino que seja porque o bootloader estah carregando
<jiraia_> mas esse pxelinux.0?
<jiraia_> segui este tuto
<jiraia_> http://www.gustavoroberto.blog.br/2010/12/12/ghost-for-linux-preparando-um-servidor-de-pxe/
<felipealmeida> o pxelinux.0 eh provavelmente o syslinux
<felipealmeida> que vai rodar no cliente
<jiraia_> mas o cara nao fala em nfs
<felipealmeida> eh, parece que ele estah passando por PXE o disco de instalacao tb
<felipealmeida> mas ele estah fazendo isso para conseguir fazer instalacoes locais
<jiraia_> mas eu queria o seguinte
<jiraia_> dar boot via pxe
<jiraia_> carregar o syslinux
<jiraia_> e carregar tbm o vmlinux
<jiraia_> vmlinuz
<jiraia_> e subir um prompt e tal
<jiraia_> se possivel rodar ate um livecd na maquina
<jiraia_> sera q é possivel?
<felipealmeida> parece ser exatamente o que ele faz no link que vc mandou
<felipealmeida> mas, acho que modificacoes que vc fizer no cliente, nao vao persistir a um reboot
<jiraia_> sim
<jiraia_> e isso mesmo q quero
<jiraia_> quero a estação burra mesmo
<jiraia_> subir um live
<jiraia_> abrir um navegador e um rdesktop somente
<jiraia_> pode desligar
<felipealmeida> o pulo do gato nesse link parece ser o g4l
<felipealmeida> ghost for linux
<jiraia_> e nao salvar nada
<jiraia_> entao
<jiraia_> mas eu queria em vez do g4l
<jiraia_> e usar um vmlinuz qualquer
<felipealmeida> eu uso NFS + PXE para ter um computador completo rodando sem disco
<jiraia_>  mount -o loop -t iso9660 g4l-v0.35.iso /media/cdrom
<jiraia_> ele monta
<jiraia_> a imagem
<jiraia_>  cp -rf /media/cdrom/* /var/lib/tftpboot/g4l
<jiraia_> copia o conteudo da imagem depois de montado
<jiraia_> mas tipo
<felipealmeida> entao, para vmlinuz vc precisa do nfs ate onde sei, pois o vmlinuz vai ser baixado por PXE, mas quando vc rodar o kernel, ele precisa encontrar o root de alguma forma
<jiraia_> onde vc faz a conf do nfs
<jiraia_> na estação
<jiraia_> porq nao tenho disco na estação
<felipealmeida> vc nao instala na estacao
<felipealmeida> vc instala o NFS no servidor
<jiraia_> mas tipo
<felipealmeida> a estacao vai ser cliente NFS atraves do vmlinuz
<jiraia_> vc viu ali q ele nao isntala o nfs
<felipealmeida> vi, e ele usa ghost for linux
<jiraia_> e como se o pxe fizesse tudo
<jiraia_> e a mesma coisa q eu pegar o fedora
<jiraia_> montar ele
<jiraia_> e copiar o vmlinuz da iso
<jiraia_> e colocar no /var/lib/tftpboot
<jiraia_> e cirar o menu no pxeconfig.cfg/default
<jiraia_> e extranho
<jiraia_> me fala
<jiraia_> como vc faria com pxe + nfs
<jiraia_> ?
<felipealmeida> vc chegou a ver o link que eu te passei?
<felipealmeida> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<felipealmeida> esse ainda nao usa NFS, mas faz o que vc quer aparentemente
<felipealmeida> o que eh mais facil
<felipealmeida> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE
<felipealmeida> esse aqui explica como fazer o que eu fiz no arch linux, soh que no ubuntu
<jiraia_> dexa eu ver
<felipealmeida> o ultimo usa NFS
<felipealmeida> vc pode talvez passar um ramdisk para ser montado como root por PXE, mas deve ser lento a beca carregar ele inteiro antes de rodar
<felipealmeida> agora, o que eu fiz, foi no arch linux, e foi assim: eu usei o pxelinux como vc fez
<felipealmeida> instalei o servidor NFS, e coloquei no /etc/exports a entrada para exportar o root inteirinho de uma maquina que instalei em outra particao
<felipealmeida> modifiquei o mkinitcpio.conf para usar NFS
<felipealmeida> e usei o seguinte como comando para o kernel: APPEND rootfstype=nfs4 root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.33.131:/exports/htpc-root,rsize=16384,wsize=16384 ip=::::::dhcp
<jiraia_> hum
<jiraia_> entendi
<jiraia_> ele boota o pxelinux.0
<jiraia_> e via nfs
<jiraia_> ppend ks=http://192.168.0.1/ks.cfg vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16432 root=/dev/rd/0 rw  --
<jiraia_> mas nao entendi esse parametro root
<jiraia_> /dev/rd/0 ?
<felipealmeida> hehehe, tb desconheco
<felipealmeida> parece ser o ramdisk
<glauco291> pessoal, to obtendo um erro ao tentar instalr o Wine aqui..
<jiraia_> mas como eu sei q é /dev/rd
<jiraia_> nao seria /dev/aa ou /dev/bb
<jiraia_> ?
<jiraia_> glauco291, eu ja apanhei com wine q desisti
<felipealmeida>  /dev/rd/0 eh o primeiro ramdisk carregado pelo kernel
<jiraia_> rsrs
<glauco291> vixe
<glauco291> eu obtenho isso Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-exe-thumbnailer/gnome-exe-thumbnailer_0.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<glauco291> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<felipealmeida> no tutorial que vc pegou, ele estah usando como root um ramdisk, eu usei um NFS
<felipealmeida> o NFS eh mais complicado, mas mais flexivel
<felipealmeida> o ramdisk vc nao precisa de NFS pois ele carrega pelo TFTP junto com o kernel
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: tem que ver se o SO que vc quer usar no cliente suporta usar NFS como root
<felipealmeida> nem toda distribuicao suporta
<jiraia_> senao suportar
<glauco291> nem o inkscape eu to conseguindo instalr aqui
<jiraia_> terei q customizar uma distro
<jiraia_> ow glauco291 essa msg de erro
<jiraia_> ja tive qndo meu proxy bloqueava um apt-get
<jiraia_> ou aptitute install
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<desapox> Alguem ai
<glauco291> n tenho proxy aqui
<desapox> Que pode me ajudar?
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: esse link parece bem explicadinho como fazer
<jiraia_> toh vendo
<jiraia_> vamos ver
<jiraia_> mas ele usa nfs
<jiraia_> APPEND root=/dev/nfs initrd=initrd.img-2.6.15-23-686 nfsroot=192.168.2.2:/nfsroot ip=dhcp rw
<jiraia_> olha ai
<jiraia_> felipealmeida,
<glauco291> só falta photoshop e office pro ubuntu ficar completo ^^
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: sim, parece correto essa forma aih
<jiraia_> entao
<felipealmeida> jiraia_: apesar de que, eu sugiro instalar um HD de notebook, se o problema for espaco :P
<jiraia_> axo q ele usar o tftp somente para o pxelinux.0
<jiraia_> eu tentei mudar aq
<jiraia_> troquei no dhcp pxelinux.0 para syslinux
<jiraia_> nao rolou
<desapox> Ja tenho meu HD repartido, posso instalar o unbuntu no D, e depois, e normalmente iniciar, e escolher o que eu quero usar? Ou preciso fazer algo na bios, ou instalar drivers?
<felipealmeida> pxelinux.0 jah eh o syslinux
<jiraia_> glauco291, o erro parece ser no download mesmo
<jiraia_> pode ser q este link nem existe mais
<jiraia_> tente acessar via navegador direto
<jiraia_> entao felipealmeida mas nao rolou esse pxelinux.0 deve ser alterado
<jiraia_> nao ser um syslinux "puro" :)
<jiraia_> desapox, seu disco tem o windows com 2 unidades
<jiraia_> C: e D:
<jiraia_> correto
<jiraia_> se vc fez backup e nao tem nada no D:
<jiraia_> pode instalar no D
<felipealmeida> o syslinux ele tem binarios para as varias formas de bootar, pxe eh uma delas, BIOS eh outra
<desapox> jiraia_:
<desapox> Eu só tenho o backup no D
<desapox> E alguns programas }( que posso deletar)
<felipealmeida> eu copiei para o diretorio do tftp de /usr/lib/syslinux/* aonde tem o pxelinux.0
<desapox> jiraia_: E ele automaticamente installa os drivers?
<desapox> Ethernet, etc?
<jiraia_> se instalar o ubuntu
<jiraia_> e quase certo que instala no processo de instalacao do SO
<jiraia_> copia o backup do D para um pendrive hd externo sei la
<jiraia_> senaon qndo instalar o linux
<jiraia_> vai perder
<desapox> jiraia_:  entao vou perder tudo que tenho no disco D correto? Mais vou conseguir rodar windows / linux dual boot, tranquilamente, mesmo instalado-o da internet ( direto )
<desapox> jiraia_: ?
<jiraia_> desapox, oq vc diz qndo fala em instalar da internet?
<jiraia_> baixar a ISO gravar bno cd
<jiraia_> e instalar?
<desapox> Usar daemon tools nao da?
<desapox> direto do windows
<jiraia_> mas a maquina e fisica ou virtual?
<desapox> hm, fisica, meu computador de casa
<Birex> alguem conseguiu rodar o ubuntu 8.04 num Cyrix 133?
<felipealmeida> eu consegui rodar slackware num clone de 486
<felipealmeida> slackware 11 se nao me engano
<felipealmeida> mas sem X (tinha apenas 16MB de RAM)
<eduardosc> boa noite pessoal
<eduardosc> alguem consegue me dar uma força para instalar o 12;04 em uma placa sis :(
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite todos
<eduardosc> boa noite
<eduardosc> alguem consegue me dar uma força para instalar o 12;04 em uma placa sis :(
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> eduardosc: Fale, se eu souber eu ajudo.
<sistematico> eduardosc: Se eu não souber não ajudo :D
<eduardosc> sistematico: rs! estou com o problema seguinte: Consigo dar o boot pelo cd tudo tranquilo ai aparece a tela Ubuntu 12.04 . . . . depois fica um tela preta e o led do monitor piscando
<eduardosc> segundo o ubuntero me falou ontem é um problemao com as plaquinhas da SiS
<eduardosc> to seguindo alguns tutorias aqui mas nada ainda
<sistematico> eduardosc: Talvez você precise de Kernel Cheatcodes.
<eduardosc> um pede pra apertar f2 quando aparece o "homenzinho" e depois f6 e rodar direto do cd
<eduardosc> ih complicou, e como consigo isso?
<sistematico> eduardosc: Tipo como noacpi, acpi=off ou algo assim digitado na linha do kernel antes do boot.
<eduardosc> to querendo instalar o primeiro ubuntu, nunca trabalhei com ele..
<sistematico> eduardosc: Espera.
<eduardosc> ok!
<sistematico> eduardosc: Qual sua placa?
<sistematico> eduardosc: O modelo, sabe ele?
<eduardosc> da um segundo que ja descubro
<eduardosc> perae!
<eduardosc> vo ver pela placa mãe é um asrock velinha e a video uma sis onboard
<eduardosc> deixa eu ver o modelo
<sistematico> eduardosc: http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/problema-instalar/1038784/
<sistematico> Tenta fazer o que esse pessoal indica.
<eduardosc> vou ler, obrigado sistematico
<eduardosc> ja volto
<eduardosc> vou tentar digitar aquelas linhas
<eduardosc> sera que somente apertar f6 e escolher alguma nao vai?
<eduardosc> achei la no f6, acpi=off    noapix   nolapic entre outras
<eduardosc> acho que é por ai o problemas
<eduardosc> problema*
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-22
<sistematico> Tente.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Acho que se eu não acertei pelo menos te apontei um rumo.
<eduardosc> o que seria um cheatcodes ?
<eduardosc> com certeza, hehehe
<eduardosc> testando . . . :D
<eduardosc> vou tentar primeiro rodar pelo cd
<eduardosc> se eu digitei a linha de forma correta acho qe vai dar!
<sistematico> Kernel Cheat Code é o noacpi, acpi=off entre outros.
<sistematico> Isso que são os CheatCodes.
<eduardosc> hum, tentei adiconar isso na linha nao deu, vou tentar pelo f6 somente, ja volto
<eduardosc> no site pede para add pci=nomsi irqpoll
<eduardosc> mas tbm não deu, vou tentar um por um do f6
<eduardosc> Tem o acpi=off | o noapic | o nolapic | o edd=on | o nodmraid | o nomodeset e o Somente Software Livre
<eduardosc> qual desses será teria influencia no SiS?
<Nilson> Boa noite Pessoal!!!
<eduardosc> boa noite
<Nilson> Eduardo vc faz parte do pessoal de SC?
<eduardosc> do blog não
<eduardosc> somente converso com o pessoal, tem um que é daqui da cidade
<eduardosc> e vc Nilson eh daonde?
<eduardosc> sistematico:  ele até apareceu agora Welcome ubuntu 12.04.1 mas sumiu e ficou piscando denovo :(
<eduardosc> ta dificil hehehhe
<Nilson> Sou de Fernando de Noronha-PE
<eduardosc> legal
<Nilson> vai te Hangout hoje com o pessoal de SC
<eduardosc> pois é muito legal os papos
<Nilson> mas minha net é lenta e não rola o video
<eduardosc> eu to sofrendo Nilson  para instlar o 12.04 com a placa sis
<eduardosc> caramba, que velocidade vc tem Nilson ?
<Nilson> pensei que não existia mais placa SIS, rsrsrsr
<Nilson> 150kbps  (3G)
<eduardosc> a placa mae eh antiga uns 11 anos
<eduardosc> revivi ele pra começa aprender ubuntu, rs
<eduardosc> e me deparo com essa situação
<eduardosc> mt azar
<eduardosc> Nilson: aqui tbm 3g não é mt bom
<eduardosc> pra ter ideia a tim nem 3g tem aqui
<eduardosc> estive ai "perto" em agosto .. fui para maceio
<Nilson> é que aqui em Noronha a net tem um leg muito alto, é tudo por satélite
<eduardosc> hmm
<Nilson> tem como ouvir o hangout sem o video??
<eduardosc> acho qe sim Nilson eh pelo youtube né, possivelmete vc escute so o som dai
<eduardosc> acho qe a solução é ir comprar outra placa off amanha e pronto
<eduardosc> to stressado com esses erros da SiS
<eduardosc> :(
<Nilson> no seu caso eu aconselho uma placa nova :)
<eduardosc> pois é
<eduardosc> e me diz uma coisa
<eduardosc> tenho um cd da 9.04 se eu instalar ele e atualizar
<eduardosc> sera qe nao da certo?
<eduardosc> o 9.04 se nao me engano tava instalando..
<eduardosc> alem da SiS alguma outra da esses problemas, ai ja vo comprar uma certa, hehe
<Nilson> Eduardo, eu não sou um hard-user, pra de tar uma ultima palavra sobre o assunto, mas vc pode tentar
<eduardosc> Nilson: ja volto ai vou jantar, valeu pela ajuda
<eduardosc> sistematico: valeu pela ajuda, ate mais.
<Nilson> mas, se vc comprar uma placa nova, vai ter sofrimento com compatibilidade se drivers, instalação e fluides
<MarconM> boa noite
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite!!!
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: bora lá
<tiagoscd> tu e o Ricardo
<tiagoscd> uehauehau
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, to indo to indo
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, tava debugando um kernel panic aqui
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: putz, kernel panic pré-hangout é massa
<tiagoscd> adrenalina a mil
<tiagoscd> uheaueaeh
<AiRhEaD> Isso que é gostar de emoção
<Legilson> Ursinha, qual o link do papo de buteco
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, ahuahuah
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, tamos no ar já?
<tiagoscd> ainda não
<AiRhEaD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg0vvtTQKPI&feature=g-all-lss
<MarconM> boa noite \o/
<MarconM> to na area
<sistematico> MarconM: Estou economizando o boa noite agora.
<sistematico> MarconM: b/n
<Ursinha> MarconM, oe :)
<MarconM> sistematico: tu escreve tudo isso e ta economizando boa noite '-'
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha 
<sistematico> MarconM: Pra todos é assim: b/n -a
 * MarconM baixando left 4 dead 2 para ubuntu =)
<tiagoscd> um segundo galera
<tiagoscd> MarconM: passa o link
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sabia q tu ia ler
 * MarconM fez propaganda enganosa
<tiagoscd> ueaheuaheau
 * MarconM MUAH AH AH A
<Trovic> tiagoscd, voces tao atrazados por causa do Ayrton ??
<tiagoscd> Trovic: não não, hoje não, ueahueah
<Trovic> huashasuhausuash
<Trovic> falta muito pra comecar
<Trovic> ??
<tiagoscd> já vamos começar
<Legilson> Boa Noite, Parece que hj não vai sair esse papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> só arrumando pra divulgar nas redes sociais
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: blz , estou esperando , tomando um polar bem gelada
<Trovic> comprei uma caixa de cerveja so pro papodebuteco
<Legilson> ai sim
<Legilson> vai ser bom o papo com uma cx da para começar
<Trovic> é o minimo :D
<tiagoscd> http://youtu.be/Kg0vvtTQKPI
<tiagoscd> on air :-)
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> tamos no ar moçada
<h0t8> Não uso Ubuntu, alguém poderia me dizer se ele já vem com o mpg123?
<h0t8> Caso alguém não saiba, basta digitar esse comando no terminal e ver se sai algo.
<Legilson> passa o novo link
<tiagoscd> http://youtu.be/uG4MY85xGfU
<xGrind> h0t8, This version of mpg321 has been configured with the libao default as its default
<xGrind> libao output device.
<h0t8> Vlw xGrind
<Trovic> Ursinha, cade o #11.2
<Ursinha> Trovic, to aguardando o invite da marta
<Ursinha> logo vem
<Ursinha> assim que vier eu colo aqui
<Trovic> blzz
<NilsonCCL> tem mais alguem com o hangout do papode boteco travando?
<Trovic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjl2XIB8A00 oia ai o link
<Ursinha> http://youtu.be/pjl2XIB8A00
<Ursinha> uia, foi mais rapido
<Ursinha> :D
<Trovic> Ursinha, asuhashuashuasu
 * Trovic e demais
<Ursinha> hauahuah
 * MarconM cançado 
 * MarconM vai jogar um left 4 dead para fazer inveja em tiagoscd 
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> MarconM: :P
<MarconM> alguem ae pratica MMA ou Jiu jitsu ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM: acho que a Marta
<tiagoscd> :P
<Trovic> Ursinha, tenta arrumar patrocinio do garana de jesus
<Ursinha> huahauhauh
<xGrind> aow diabo. mais um link Ursinha ? kk
<Ursinha> xGrind, tinha muita gente hoje, ai tava ruim
<MarconM> Ursinha: como q ta =)
<Trovic> hsuahuashua
<Ursinha> então recomeçamos
<Ursinha> :P
<MarconM> aehauehuaeh
<xGrind> Ursinha, to no msm link, ta repetindo kk
<xGrind> passa o link novo ae
<Ursinha> http://youtu.be/pjl2XIB8A00
<Ursinha> ta ai
<xGrind> 11.2 ? Kk
<MarconM> baixando MIB 3
<xGrind> MarconM, assistiu resident V ?
<MarconM> xGrind: ja tem para baixar em boa qualidade
<xGrind> qualidade 8
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> xGrind: mas nao é TS neh
<MarconM> xGrind: compensa baixar ?
<MarconM> é bom
<xGrind> eu assisti homem aranha e batman com qualidade 8 e tava de boa
<MarconM> xGrind: tem o link
<MarconM>  ?
<xGrind> http://www.baixarfilmesgratis.org/baixar-filme-resident-evil-5-retribuicao-dublado
<andretyn> Boa noite!
<taranto> senhores
<MarconM> cara q sono
<andretyn> MarconM, vai para cama:))
<MarconM> andretyn: sou bot
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> bot's nao dormen
<MarconM> dormem
<andretyn> KKKKKK, soh se for:))
<taranto> kkkkk
 * MarconM colocou palito nos olhos "like tomas "
<andretyn> Uma receita q não falha, pelo menos comigo, mergulhar a cara numa pia/bacia com gelo, deixa a gente ligadão por um tempo:)
<MarconM> andretyn: tenho outra q nao falha ... dormir muito \o/
 * MarconM nao gosta de dormir
<MarconM> andretyn: to eletrico .... fazer tatuagem amanha
<MarconM> to ancioso
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Um ursinho puff no bumbum esquerdo?
<andretyn> MarconM, eu dormi pra caramba, mas hoje em dia, se fico mais de 6 horas na cama, a coluna doi, kkkkk
<MarconM> sistematico: vou fazer uma Ursinha
<sistematico> Com o pote de mel na mão?
<MarconM> nao
<andretyn> MarconM, coloca uma frase: "Amor, só de mãe..." KKKKKKKK
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<taranto> kernel panic
<andretyn> kernel
<andretyn> kernel
<andretyn> kernel
<kernel> andretyn,
<kernel> andretyn,
<kernel> andretyn,
<andretyn> vou colocar o nome dele ateh o guri mudar, toda a vez que falo alguma coisa sobre kernel, ele responde, KKKKKKKKKKK
<kernel> KKKKKK
<andretyn> kernel, comov vai as coisas....
<kernel> andretyn, tranquilo
<sistematico> MarconM: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1PKINV7lOf4/StCk-ikm3TI/AAAAAAAAADA/6k9sNp3wtng/s400/imgPoohCharacter.gif assim que eu falo.
<sistematico> MarconM: Faz no BumBum que ficará sexy.
<MarconM> sistematico: bl\
<MarconM> soh vou fazer por que essa tatoo é macho
<andretyn> sistematico, p*rra q tatu mais fod*
<sistematico> andretyn: Só pra quem pode, não é pra quem quer.
<andretyn> eu tenho  uma igual essa, http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://www.culturamix.com/wp-content/gallery/tatuagens-de-dragao/tatuagens-de-dragao-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.culturamix.com/beleza/tatuagens/tatuagens-de-dragao&h=545&w=755&sz=104&tbnid=UlU9vpRlRQq_hM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=125&zoom=1&usg=__wBqB0oaDw1I3HBUPD6R2Yqb3TZ8=&docid=oH-wJ14CRpoJwM&sa=X&ei=iTJdUNKyNIbU9AS2xYH4Dg&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAg&dur=1631
<MarconM> andretyn: tambem quero uma tattoo dragao nas costas
<MarconM> signo no horoscopo chines
<andretyn> demorou uns 6 meses para fazer, doi pra caramba no começo, depois vc acostuma.... :))
<MarconM> a q eu tenho nas costas
<MarconM> é sussa
<MarconM> 1 hora para fazer
<MarconM> foi de boa
<sistematico> Eu queria essa http://www.culturamix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/tatuagem.jpg
<MarconM> sistematico: auehauheauahuea
<MarconM> essa é massa
<MarconM> faz ae
<MarconM> e posta para galera
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> vou ir galera
<MarconM> flw
<jxajro> Saudações camaradas linuxistas!
<jxajro> só uma questãozinha boba aqui: como posso por som na abertura do Ubuntu 11.10??
<acris> pessoal, alguem ja instalou um bamboo pen wacom no ubuntu? fui seguir as recomendações e ja instalei tanto lixo que nao funciona que to querendo desinstalar tudo de novo :/
<madz0r> bom dia galera
<acris> bom dia, madz0r
<jxajro> alguém sabe com o colocar som na abertura do Ubuntu 11.10?
<Nilson> Bom dia!!! povo livre \o/
<Nilson> se o Unity tivesse a barra de status translucida seria muito mais bonito
<Nilson> alguém concorda?
<Rudolf> yeap!
<Rudolf> but i don't cara
<Rudolf> s/cara/care
<Rudolf> im using fluxbox instead any distraction or flowers
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<tacira> bom dia
<felipealmeida> tacira: bom dia
<Rudolf> tacira: arrumou?
<NilsonCCL> bom dia
<jxajro> oi...alguém sabe como colocar som quando o Ubuntu 11,10 abre?
<sistematico> jxajro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90009/no-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-11-10
<andretyn> Olás:)
<Kazenin> opa
<andretyn> Kazenin, o/
<taranto> senhores
<andretyn> taranto, o/
<taranto> andretyn, \o
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<ronyr7> daeee
<ronyr7> alguem, sabe comofaz pra baixar um game no ubuntu games
<ronyr7> ???
<ronyr7> ninguem? ;/
<ronyr7> resolvido =]
<Freax> Landscape - Canonical's systems management tool for Ubuntu
<Freax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pSslGRi-ew
<Geowany> Freax: muito bacana esses videos da canonical
<zanin> pessoal, estou lendo sobre o Cloud MaaS do Ubuntu server, ai ficou uma duvida, se o server que tem o MaaS "cair" o cloud todo para?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar drive de video para placas sis, drive 3D
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<alvaro> opa, alguem pode ajudar a instalar driver 3d pra placas sis?
<hedbruno> opa
<hedbruno> alvaro: Não roda 3 D na placa sis
<hedbruno> no maximo um 2D
<alvaro> hedbruno, hum que dorgas, o 2D eu consegui, porem nao roda o 12.04, trava demais, tive q por o 10.04 mesmo
<hedbruno> alvaro:  http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com.br/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-e-placa-de-video-sis-671.html
<hedbruno> alvaro: Estou usando esse drive nesse momento e esta funcionando digamos uns 70%
<alvaro> 2D ou 3D?
<hedbruno> 2D estou usando LXDE (lubuntu)
<hedbruno> Mesmo não funcionando a 100% essa e a melhor alternativa para fazer essa placa funcionar com a resolução correta
<alvaro> hedbruno, eu estou com o gnome2, vou testar o lxde
<alvaro> hedbruno, brigadao por dar atencao ai. Muito grato!
<hedbruno> alvaro: Boa sorte
<hedbruno> alvaro:  Se você esta no 10.04, esse drive acredito que ele vai funcionar bem, do 10.11 em diante algumas coisas não muito bem ..
<hedbruno> não funcionam muito bem ...**
<paladinn> alguem sabe como crio uma rotina de backup do mysql pelo cron ?
<rsser> alguem  sabe como instalar o houaiss 3.0 no ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> ele tah dizendo que não se conecta ao banco de dados
<rsser> depois da instalacao
<rsser> e nãoo abre o banco de dados
<hedbruno> rsser: Esta usando wine ?
<rsser> sim
<rsser> cd rom no drive
<rsser> wine Dicionário\ /Houaiss\ /3.0.exe
<rsser> ele instala tudo certinho
<rsser> mas na hora de executar ele acusa erro de conexao ao banco de dados
<rsser> e fecha o programa
<rsser> na versao 10.10 a versao desse houaiss funcionava bem
<hedbruno> rsser:  acho que isso aqui vai ajudar http://br-linux.org/2010/rodando-o-dicionario-de-portugues-houaiss-3-0-no-linux/
<rsser> e 11.04 do ubuntu
<hedbruno> nunca usei esse programa, mais acredito que seja a versão do wine
<rsser> a versao do wine eh a mais nova que toh usando
<hedbruno>  a versõa que você usava no ubuntu 11.04  e a mesma ?
<rsser> não, eu mudei de versao do ubuntu
<rsser> de 11.04 para 12.04.1
<rsser> e mudei o kernel de 3.2 para 3.4
<hedbruno> a versão do wine...
<rsser> pq o wireless não estava funcionando bem
<rsser> a versão do wine eh a 1.4
<rsser> oops perae
<rsser> eh isso mesmo a versao do wine 1.4
<rsser> hedbruno: o site do leonardof tah em frances
<rsser> acho que tá havendo um erro de dns
<rsser> ou não existe mais
<hedbruno> =\
<rsser> br-linux soh tem linux de referencia
<rsser> ele não guarda os artigos
<rsser> isso eh duro
<rsser> mta coisa se perde
<rsser> tinha que ter um repo de informacao
<hedbruno> rsser:  Veja se a versão do programa(Houaiss) que você esta usando  e a mesma  de antes e se a versão do wine também...
<rsser> claro que não, hedbruno
<rsser> a versao do wine pro ubuntu 10.10 e 11.04
<rsser> eram mais antigas
<rsser> agora a versao do wine sempre foi a mesma
<rsser> alguns caras dizem que essa  falta de conexao eh por conta da inexistencia de uma dll que permite a conexao do modulo principal do houaiss com seu banco de dados
<rsser> na versao atual do wine
<hedbruno> então veja como instalar as versões mais antigas do wine, pode ser "apenas" isso
<hedbruno> infelizmente o wine e apenas um paliativo ...
<rsser> cara, eu sou contra desse tipo disso
<rsser> acho que programas deviam ser multiplataformas
<keias> oi.. boa noite pessoal
<keias> uma informacao por favor... esta ultima versao do ubuntu esta estavel?
<rsser> cara, eu sou contra esse tipo coisa*
<rsser> eita
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-23
<hedbruno> keias: Qual versão você esta vendo ?
<hedbruno> keias: a última estável e a 12.04
<rsser> toh tentando instalar o wine13
<rsser> mas tah dificil
<rsser> o repositorio aponta soh pro wine mais novo
<rsser> o que fazer
<rsser> como fazer o downgrade do wine?
<xuxuco`rua> ae
<xuxuco`rua> alguem on?
<xuxuco`rua> xGrind
<xuxuco`rua> nerd
<xGrind> falae
<xuxuco`rua> k
<xuxuco`rua> xGrind vo meter
<xuxuco`rua> centos
<xGrind> vc usa windows ainda?
<xuxuco`rua> sempre
<novak> como resolver este tipo de erro? ==>   http://postimage.org/image/a9mm8woch/
<rsser> galera
<rsser> e ae?
<kernel> novak, nem todos os programas o wine pode rodar :/
<rsser> kernel: mas na versao antiga ele rodava
<rsser> nao entendo pq nessa versao ele nao roda
<rsser> eu nao consegui fazer o downgrade do wine aqui
<kernel> pode ser o kernel
<kernel> versao do wine tambem
<kernel> :/
<rsser> que coisa
<rsser> mas se eu fizer um downgrade do kernel toh na taca, pq o wireless vai parar de funcionar
<rsser> eu tive que atualizar o kernel pra que o wireless funcionasse corretamente
<rsser> kernel pode me ajudar com isto? ==> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18644&iTestingId=66044
<rsser> parece-me que o novais tinha o mesmo problema
<kernel> esse wine é cheio de frescuras :/
<kernel> odeio ele
<rsser> naum eh frescura
<rsser> frescura eh o modelo de programacao isso sim
<rsser> fechada e aberta
<kernel> kkkkk
<rsser> tudo tinha que ser aberta
<rsser> e multiplataforma
<rsser> que frescura eh essa de for linux e windows?
<rsser> acho que as pessoas tem que começar a questionar isso
<biju> e ai galera
<biju> boa noite
 * al4nc4ds https://groups.google.com/group/exploits-brasil
<baladeprata> qual o melhor player de vídeo atual?
<al4nc4ds> vlc
<baladeprata> al4nc4ds, valeu! :)
<al4nc4ds> ("
<Maninho> messenger com suporte a webcam no ubuntu qual usar?
<tiagoscd> Maninho: Google Talk :)
<Maninho> a namorada nao gosta
<Maninho> :S
<tiagoscd> Maninho: hum.. nunca usei, mas o pessoal fala bem do emesene
<tiagoscd> não sei como está o suporte a webcams hoje
<Maninho> emesene nem rola a webcam :S, emesene amsn nem rola :S
<tiagoscd> e no empathy mesmo, não funciona?
<Maninho> tive q rodar uma vm com xp, falhou mais q tudo
<Maninho> hauahuaua, dae mor a conexao caiu
<Maninho> kkkkkkk
<Maninho> nem tentei, vou compilar  o empathy
<Maninho> testing
<baladeprata> pessoal, sabem dizer se o xchat tem comando equivalente ao /pdcc e /fsend do mirc?
<Maninho> da um /help
<Maninho> ele vai lhe guiar com todos os comandos :)
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> http://0x71.org/Music
<skraito> for your ubuntu
<jxajro> bom dia pessoal! Alguém sabe como colocar som na abertura do ubuntu 11.10??
<Deivan> jxajro, procurei no meu sistema aqui mas devo ter removido isso por que não tenho mais a configuração de som...  Acho que deve ser algo com notificações.  Pesquisei um pouco na internet e não achei mas não deve ser difícil de encontrar.  Boa sorte.
<Imortalis> boas pessoal, estou a tentar instalar ubuntu server 12.04 por usb drive e quando chega ? altura de verificar os pacotes d? erro , diz que nao encontra o cdrom
<Imortalis> alguma dica ?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> O Bacula é fantastico
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Como fazer o firefox do ubuntu pesquisar em Inglês
<Deivan> Como assim, pesquisar?
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<Deivan> Alguém que usa pidgin/gain sabe se tem como receber as imagens e mensagem de estado dos contatos desconectados?  Eu usava isso no amsn...
<Deivan> Bom dia.
<Deivan> Qual motor de busca você usa Imortalis?  Esses por página tipo o google ou o yahoo tipicamente mantém cookies com as definições de idioma que você prefere.
<Imortalis> ???
<Imortalis> nao me digam que ninguem tentou instalar ubuntu atraves de uma pen drive ??
<Deivan> Acho que o problema que descreve já aconteceu comigo.
<Deivan> Troquei os nomes antes...
<Deivan> A mensagem anterior era para o pauloolhos
<Deivan> Imortalis, vi um erro assim e estava no arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list que apontava para um cd inexistente.
<Deivan> Mas não recordo se era um bug da versão ou se alterei o arquivo sources.
<Deivan> Da uma olhada lá e desabilita qualquer linha com referência a cdrom, recarrega as informações dos pacotes e tenta seguir com a instalação.
<Deivan> E também estava instalando um Debian...
<Deivan> Se lembro direito tive que fazer uma instalação dessas em um desses desknote por que não tinha outras opções.  Ai iniciei a instalação assim, instalei o sistema mínimo e depois fiz o resto pela rede.
<pauloolhos> Deivan :
<pauloolhos> Foi um erro de escrita
<pauloolhos> Tranquolo
<Deivan> Conseguiu resolver o lance com a busca
<Deivan> ?
<Deivan> Bom...  Vou almoçar.  Fui.
<Deivan> AFK
<atpessoa> ++
<AndChat|508641> Olá! Atualizei meu Ubuntu para o 12.10. Mas depois disso quando faço login só tenho o papel de parede com os ícones do desktop. Não aparece mais nada. O que pode ser?
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<overlog> boa tarde pessoal
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa tarde
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<overlog> boa tarde
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<MarconM> dia
<MarconM> \o
<danielcastro> e ai pessoal boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<andretyn> tarde
<andretyn> Rudolf, o/
<andretyn> danielcastro, 0/
<paladinn> alguem sabe como faz rotina de backup do mysql no crontab ?
<andretyn> vitorlobo, o/
<danielcastro> gente é possivel transmitir o papo de buteco via webradio?
<jxajro> Boa tarde! Alguém sabe como colocar som na abertura do Ubuntu 11,10???
<andretyn> MarconM, o/
<jxajro> papo de buteco? O que é isso? :0
<danielcastro> tipo para quem tem pouca conexao
<andretyn> jxajro, acho q nas propriedades de som, não?
<baladeprata> boa tarde
<baladeprata> :)
<andretyn> baladeprata, tarde o/
<jxajro> opa....propriedades de som?
<jxajro> perai..deixa eu olhar
<jxajro> vc sabe do que tô falando, né andretyn?
<baladeprata> andretyn, sabe dizer se teria problema instalavar o oracle java já tendo o openjdk instalado?
<andretyn> sim, jxajro tipo, quando abre o wm, não?!?
<jxajro> Nâaaao! Não é isso! :-(
<jxajro> to dizendo assim... ó...quando liga o computador abre uma imagem pedindo a senha da gente sabe? depois que a gente dá a senha o Linux toca uma musiquinha e tal....
<andretyn> baladeprata, acho q não, o sistema tem umas entratas no /etc/alternatives (eu acho) q configura qual java vai usar!!!
<jxajro> entende?
<jxajro> quando eu configurei o linux com minha senha o som sumiu.
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> volteo
<andretyn> jxajro, sim, sim
<baladeprata> andretyn, valeu! vou dar uma olhada
<jxajro> mas isso é uma bobagem...se ninguém souber tudo bem....só queria saber se tem como configurar isso.
<jxajro> tipo..quando eu entro como visitante o som funciona normal.
<jxajro> ententende o que eu digo?
<andretyn> jxajro, cara, isso é configurado pelo ubuntu-twerk, eu acho, mas como fazer isso sem ele, eu não sei! :)
<jxajro> hmmm ubuntu-twerk?
<jxajro> bom..não sei o que é isso...mas tudo bem...deixa quieto então
<jxajro> tá funcionando redondo..só queria saber se dá pra colocar algum som de abertura quando o linux abre....mas se não dá deixa pra lá.
<andretyn> jxajro, sim, mas acho q tem umas paradas no panel de configuraçaõ q faz isso, eu não tenho o 11.10 agui para te dizer se é isso
<andretyn> aqui/aqui
<jxajro> painel de configuração? deixa eu ver se tem
<jxajro> aliás...onde fica isso?
<andretyn> jxajro, tem unity seu 11.10? digita configuração q deve aparecer!!
<jxajro> unity?
<jxajro> não sei...
<jxajro> como eu abro configuração?
<andretyn> jxajro, no dash, a linha de comando quando vc aperta a tecla com simbolo do windows ou o primeiro botão na barra lateral...
<jxajro> abri configuração do sistema...e digitei Unity e não aparece nada.
<jxajro> primeiro botão da barra lateral....hmmmmm
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> onde fica esse dash?
<jxajro> linha de comando do que? do terminal?
<jxajro> to apertando essa tecla mas não acontece nada...:(
<jxajro> apertando o botão windos direito alías aquele menuzinho lateral fica numerado
<andretyn> jxajro, primeiro botão é do dash, eh uma linha de comando interativa
<jxajro> primeiro botão do dash? mas onde eu digito essa linha de comando interativa?
<jxajro> no terminal?
<jxajro> peraí andretyn..vamos começar do inicio...
<jxajro> vc sabe quando eu ligo o PC e aparece uma tela pedindo a senha do usuário, né?
<jxajro> depois que eu digito essa senha o linux dá inicio e toca uma musica ou sai um som....bem...
<jxajro> quero saber como configura esse som.
<andretyn> jxajro, certo, vou explicar, pq vc parece "verde" no mundo ubuntu, o unity e tudo q vc está vendo ai! certo
<jxajro> no meu caso em especial é assim....abre uma tela com um retângulo pedindo minha senha, sabe? eu digito a senha e o linux inicia..._sem som_.
<jxajro> Verde não! Completamente....mais que verde! :-)
<jxajro> O que? O unity é o que estou vendo?
<jxajro> ok...
<andretyn> jxajro, certo, para configurar isso vc tem q entra no painel de configução, como o windows
<jxajro> acho que é.
<jxajro> então andretyn......perai...eu clico..deixa eu ver aqui...
<andretyn> jxajro, a aonde? eu não estou vendo o q vc estah fazendo :))
<jxajro> se eu teclar a tecla windows _direita_ no número 8...abre deixa eu ver...
<jxajro> _configuração do sistema_
<jxajro> nele está:
<jxajro> aparência, contas online, disposição do teclado, superte a idiomas, tecla, ubuntu one, hardware,...
<andretyn> som!??
<jxajro> cor, drivers adicionais, energia, impressão, mídia removivel,
<jxajro> monitores, mouse e touchpad
<jxajro> rede
<jxajro> som
<jxajro> tablet grafico wacom, teclado
<andretyn> jxajro, tecla no icone som, deve ser esse!
<jxajro> acessibilidade, canais de software, contas de usuários, cópía de segurança, data e hroa e.....ç do sistema
<jxajro> teclei
<jxajro> abre uma janela escrito
<jxajro> lingueta superior: todas as configuraçoes
<jxajro> dentro tem outras linguetas escrito
<jxajro> efeitos de som, hardware, entrada, saida, aplicativos
<andretyn> jxajro, hummmm!!!, clica devolta para o painel, e veja se tem alguma coisa como login!!!
<jxajro> deixa eu ver
<jxajro> nada...eu tava vendo um ícone contas de usuários.
<jxajro> No help do ubuntu não diz nada, andretyn?
<overlog> jxajro, esse link te ajuda?
<overlog> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/PC-Configuration/Ubuntu-1110-sem-som-ao-iniciar?pagina=2&num_por_pagina=12
<jxajro> vou olhar
<andretyn> jxajro, acho q não, eles tirarm muitas entradas, para facilitar o "usuario" novo:)), mas tem problema não, veja essa pagina ai em cima do overlog :)
<jxajro> só um mais 2 minutos....to vendo aqui...
<jxajro> viram senhores? o que eu não acho é isto aqui:
<jxajro> SISTEMA > PREFERENCIAS > APLICATIVOS DE SESSÃO
<jxajro> aplicativos de sessão
<jxajro> onde eu acho isso?
<jxajro> ah! deixa..achei!
<Rudolf> jxajro: parabens
<andretyn> jxajro, é q tb eu não toh usando o 11.10 faz tempo, mudei para o 12.04!!!
<jxajro> abri uma janela chamad aplicativos de sessao mas nao achei nada...
<jxajro> tem uma linha assim /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<jxajro> parabéns porque Rudolf?
<jxajro> o 12.04 é muito diferentre andretyn?
<andretyn> jxajro, olha, nem tudo, mas mudou bastante... mas como eu falei, tudo depende do angulo de vista, para min, modou
<jxajro> hmmm mas uma coisa boba dessas não deveria ser facilmente configurável, andretyn?
<jxajro> só queria colocar o som quando abre o linux, sabe?
<jxajro> uma vez eu abri _acidentalmente_ como visitante e ouvi uma musiquinha de abertura....e estranhei...:o
<andretyn> jxajro, sim, mas o 11.10 estava bem no meio de uma mudança da canonical, acho q isso foi o q deixou tudo bem diferente
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> o que eu achei assim meio esquisito é que na hora de configurar o PC pra meu nome e inciar com administrador jxajroad o som sumiu.
<andretyn> jxajro, vc não quer instalar o ubuntu-tweak, ele é um configurador bem simples para o ubuntu, tem muito coisa q podemos fazer nele q por outro lado
<andretyn> não teriamos q fazer nos paineis originais
<jxajro> como instala o ubuntu tweak, andretyn?
<jxajro> perai...já sei..vou tentar colocar
<andretyn> jxajro, http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<jxajro> bem...sabem de uma coisa? acho que vou deixar pra lá....nãos e mexe em time que tá ganhando, sabem?
<jxajro> eu ia instalar pela centra de programas
<andretyn> jxajro, se vc acha q é assim, blz, o linux te dah essa liberdade:))
<jxajro> o que andretyn? procurar o ubuntu tweak pela central de programas?
<andretyn> jxajro, mas instala o ubuntu-tweak, ele facilita a vida como ninguem
<jxajro> sim..eu sei que o linux me dá total liberdade....o problema é deixar o usuário livre bem no meio do deserto do saara...kkkkkk
<jxajro> _sem bússola_!
<andretyn> jxajro, download ele naquela site q te passei e depois instala clicando nele
<paladinn> alguem pode me falar sobre rotina de backup de mysql no ubuntu ?
<Rudolf> paladinn: isso depende do ubuntu?
<Rudolf> paladinn: use o crontab -e e seja feliz
<jxajro> bom..ok...falou gente...atendam aí o paladinn..vou ver isso se eu obtiver resultado positivo eu avisarei.
<andretyn> jxajro, qq coisa, estamos aqui:)
<Rudolf> jxajro: exagero
<jxajro> Olha Rudolf..quando eu comecei a conhecer o computador em 1998aD
<jxajro> o cara que conseguisse configurar o windows na janela de configurações já se achava um expert em informática.
<jxajro> tinha cara que até achavam o bmp onde estava aquela tela windos98 e editavam pra Ruindows 98! kkkkk esses eram os gênios da informática.
<Rudolf> jxajro: exagero é vc falar que por que ficou sem som está em um deserto sem bússula
<Rudolf> jxajro: irrelevante
<jxajro> Nãaaaao Rudolf...o andretyn me disse que o linux me dá liberdade....eu sei que dá...eu entendo.
<jxajro> o problema é vc colocar um cara num lugar _totalmente desconhecido_ e dizer...vc é livre! vá pra onde vc quiser! e o cara nem sabe pra onde ir...porque não sabe onde está.
<Rudolf> jxajro: bom, se o cara estiver totalmente despreparado para se locomover
<Rudolf> jxajro: a incompetência é dele
<jxajro> agora se o cara tiver poucas opçoes...como no window...vc tem a porta A B e C..na A acontece isso, na B aquilo e na C aquilo outro..o cara pelo menos pode escolher, vc entende?
<Rudolf> jxajro: ainda mais que a liberdade do linux é acompanhada quase sempre com uma boa documentação
<Rudolf> jxajro: huehiuheiuheiuhiuehiue
<Rudolf> jxajro: é, no windows vc é livre e feliz com várias opções
<Rudolf> jxajro: vc tem razão
<Rudolf> jxajro: vou fazer meu lanchinho da tarde que ganho mais
<andretyn> Rudolf, a onde tem essa documentaçao, vc devia pelo menos falar para ele, não :)
<jxajro> não perai Rudolf..é muito fácil eu te jogar no meio de uma cidade que vc não conhece e se vc se perder eu te chamar de burro ou incompetente...imagina vc em Shanghai? Eu poderia me locomover por lá e pedir informações por falo um pouco chinês...agora se vc não pode...não é direito meu dizer que incompetência é tua.
<jxajro> bom apetite!
<jxajro> bem...o linux tem boa documentação..ok...vou tentar usar o guia.
<jxajro> bom gente..obrigado pela ajuda..qualquer coisa eu volto aqui e informo se tiver algum sucesso.
<andretyn> jxajro, eu tb devia saber... mas estou usando outro window manager aqui, e faz tempo q não uso o unity, e sempre usei o ubuntu-tweak...
<jxajro> veja bem andretyn! não to elogiando o windows...não uso o windows desde 2009
<jxajro> quase tudo que preciso eu acho no linux.
<jxajro> 99,9% aliás
<jxajro> só tem uma bobagenzinha ou outra que preciso de ajuda....só isso.
<andretyn> jxajro, sim, mas como eu te falei, o ubuntu mudou muita coisa, tipo, sua filosofia, por isso esse problema todo, de EU não saber como configurar o som inicial, coisa de maluco :))
<Rudolf> andretyn: www.ubuntu.org
<Rudolf> andretyn: se não tiver documentação lá, eu sugiro mudar para www.gentoo.org
<jxajro> só quero dizer que nem todos os usários do ubuntu tem a mesma expertise do rudolf..tenente? como o nomejá diz....Ubuntu...só que como eu faço se.....
<andretyn> Rudolf, muda vc!!!!
<jxajro> um dos usuários entende pouco? o jeito é ajudar.
<Rudolf> andretyn: já uso, por isso recomendo
<andretyn> Rudolf, :(
<jxajro> bom..essas mundanças não são exclusiva do linux..tenho certeza que do XP (onde parei) até o W7 muita coisa mudou e eu teria que fazer um belo curso pra poder mexer com ele.
<jxajro> viu? instalei o ubuntu tweak! e agora? é fácil mexer com ele?
<andretyn> jxajro, sim,
<andretyn> jxajro, deixa eu achar um site sobre ele, tenho aqui no meus "quardados" :)
<overlog> jxajro, tive que dar uma saida... o link ajudou?
<jxajro> vamos ver...o que eu quero mudar é uma bobagem andretyn...frescura minha aliás...
<jxajro> oi overlog...tentei achar os caminhos do link mas não achei...
<jxajro> nao achei sistema...configurações de log...etc
<overlog> hummm
<jxajro> mas deixa..o andretyn me deu o caminho das pedras..vou ver aqui.
<overlog> tu usas o Ubuntu 11.10.. pq nao migra para o 12.04?
<overlog> ah beleza..
<jxajro> SISTEMA > PREFERENCIAS > APLICATIVOS DE SESSÃO
<jxajro> não achei aqui aplicativos de sessão
<andretyn> jxajro, acho q é no menu ajustes do ubuntu tweak, veja lah
<andretyn> jxajro, tem uma entrada chamada som, e nela tem
<andretyn> o q vc queria:0
<jxajro> caraaaca andretyn do céu! o negócio aqui é punk cara..kkkkkk
<andretyn> o q vc queria:))
<jxajro> pelo visto posso até por a minha foto pra abrir o sistema...kkkkk
<andretyn> jxajro, o tweak é a mão na roda do sistema, para mim é claro:)
<overlog> só se consegue arrumar o som de inicializaçao pelo tweak?
<andretyn> jxajro, vc poderia fazer tudo isso via terminal, mas isso vc pode aprender depois :)
<jxajro> nussa!
<andretyn> jxajro, q foi, viu alguma coisa diferente
<jxajro> perai..podia? pelo terminal? vc diz aquela pedra de rosetta onde a gente escreve um hieróglifos pra dizer oi..como vai?
<jxajro> não brinca!
<jxajro> gente do céu! estou no paraíso! :)kkkkkk
<jxajro> e como eu faço pra mudar o som de abertura?
<andretyn> jxajro, sim, é mais rapido via terminal, do q pelo sistema graficos, mas é para quem sabe, eu me coloco a meio, bemmmm no começo, desse caminho
<overlog> achei esse comando no site http://sejalivre.org/cade-o-som-de-inicializacao-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<overlog> /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play –id=”desktop-login” –description=”GNOME Login”
<overlog> é isso andretyn?
<jxajro> mas eu posso por o som que eu quiser?
<andretyn> overlog, sei não, nunca tive esse problema do jxajro, acho q nem deu tempo para eu ter esse problema, KKKKKK
<overlog> aqui nao rolou o comando
<overlog> :P
<jxajro> se eu gravar uma voz dizendo: bonvenon Jxajro..vi estas la plej bela viro de la mondo!
<jxajro> ele diz?
<jxajro> veja andretyn! nao tenho problema nenhum!
<jxajro> o linux funciona redondo neste PC velho
<jxajro> o que quero saber só é como muda o som..ou coloca algum som pra inicializar..só isos.
<jxajro> *isso
<andretyn> jxajro, cara, ai vc tem q mexer no arquivo de som, eu nao sei qual é... e desculpe-me, achei q era um problema;)
<jxajro> mas tudo bem..parece que resolveu.
<jxajro> não...nenhum problema...aliás..o linux não é problema...é a _solução_ :)kkkkk
<andretyn> hehehehe
<jxajro> puts...esta josta tem até limpesa de sistema! :o
<jxajro> interessante
<andretyn> jxajro, veja esses sites, te ajudaram muito: http://ubuntued.info/ http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ http://sejalivre.org/
<jxajro> cara! que lindo! *_*
<jxajro> to anotando tudo andretyn.
<andretyn> jxajro, tem outros, mas soh de vc ler tudo neste, vc vai passar muito tempo sem ver a nanorada.... KKKKKKK
<jxajro> coitada da namorada...kkkkk
<jxajro> nao deixa...deixa..quero só mudar umas besteirinhas..mais nada...nem precisava tudo isso! O que tenho aqui é mais do que suficiente.
<jxajro> até software de computaçao grafica _gratuito_ eu tenho.
<andretyn> jxajro, e tem esse, q tem muita coisa sobre jogos, config, etc, achei ontem, toh me acabando nele :)) http://www.novidadesubuntulinux.com/
<jxajro> opa...perai.......pera lá...jogos só xadrez
<jxajro> ou need for speed e olhe lá.
<jxajro> nao uso jogos, andretyn
<jxajro> sou espartano
<andretyn> jxajro, eu sou viciado em emuladores, jogos antigos, etc, tava config. aqui a serie Marathon, q eu joguei num mac os 8.1 a muitoooooo tempo :-D
<jxajro> kkkk entendo
<jxajro> meu mundo é outro, garoto!
<jxajro> tenho 46 anos.
<andretyn> jxajro, brigado pelo garoto ;) tenho 42 anos, KKKKKKK
<YanGM> Boas pessoal
<andretyn> YanGM, o/ boas
<kayo> old boys
<jxajro> ok...gente..obrigado pelas dicas..acho que resolveu aqui....
<overlog> boas YanGM
<jxajro> :)
<YanGM> Vou montar uma lan aqui
<YanGM> Tô em duvida do que usar no meu arsenal
<jxajro> bom..valeu...anotei tudo..qualquer coisa repasso pra quem precisar jairoad@ig.com.br...abraços
<andretyn> jxajro, blz, ateh!!
<jxajro> até!
<YanGM> Vou deixar um servidor com ssd fazendo cache da net
<andretyn> YanGM, Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte! :-)
<YanGM> 4 pcs pra jogo
<YanGM> E 4 pcs virtualizados, pra net
<YanGM> Pros virtualizados: server + thin client
<YanGM> Não conheço nenhuma maquina boa para cahear a internet
<YanGM> Nem encontro servidor pros virtuais com bom custo x beneficio
<YanGM_> Internet boa é o que há nessa cidade...
<YanGM> agora que estou no pc vou explicar direito
<YanGM> primeiramente, gostaria de fazer um firewall que fizesse cache da internet em um ssd de 128 ou 64GB
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<sistematico> Só que Firewall não faz Cache.
<YanGM> sistematico: ai é que entra a minha dúvida
<YanGM> que tipo de equipamento devo comprar?
<sistematico> E a não ser que sua rede seja de mais ou menos 100GB/s não vejo motivo pra usar um SSD.
<YanGM> sistematico: vários users pendurados
<sistematico> YanGM: Não importa.
<sistematico> IMHO.
<YanGM> um hd aguenta de boa?
<YanGM> até de 5400rpm?
<sistematico> Claro.
<YanGM> you save my bucks
<sistematico> Vai fazer o cache dos índices, não do conteúdo.
<sistematico> Até mesmo porque 120GB não cabe nada.
<sistematico> Certo?
<YanGM> um squid da vida em um hd de 1tb ajuda?
<sistematico> Depende.
<YanGM> é pra lan house, com 8 máquinas e um hotspot wifi
<sistematico> Se não tiver um objetivo claro mais atrapalha que ajuda.
<sistematico> E porque usar um cache?
<YanGM> o link de internet vai ser de 20mb
<YanGM> mas quando eles dizem que só garantem 10% eles não estão brincando
<sistematico> Alem do que você estará contratando 20 MegaBits e não 20 MegaBytes.
<YanGM> eu não quero que o user que está baixando um arquivo atrapalhe o que está navegando no facebook (e vice versa, sim vou usar QoS)
<andretyn> YanGM, 2mb dividido por 8, acho q dah, soh se eles ficarem rodando bittorrent :))
<sistematico> YanGM: Isso é Traffic Shaping.
<YanGM> sim, 20 Mb/s
<sistematico> YanGM: Não é só o Squid que faz isso.
<sistematico> YanGM: Aliás, nem sei se o Squid faz isso.
<sistematico> YanGM: Pra regular quem vai usar o que, você precisará do tc.
<YanGM> 8 usuários acessando o mesmo site, eu sei que um cache de hd aguenta
<sistematico> YanGM: 1000 usuários um cache de HD aguenta.
<YanGM> pretendo usar BrazilFW na máquina do cache/firewall
<sistematico> Depende de como vai montar isso aí.
<YanGM> Internet (cache+firewall server)(switch)Cliente
<YanGM> cabo ethernet gigabit em toda rede
<YanGM> em portas gigabit
<YanGM> sistematico: (BTW, tem como enviar dois links do cache server pro switch?)
<sistematico> Claro.
<sistematico> YanGM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwidth_management
<YanGM> ufa
<YanGM> vou fazer rapidamente um esquema da lan, para clarear um pouco
<sistematico> YanGM: http://mahardianto.wordpress.com/2009/11/20/htb-bandwidth-management-with-ubuntu/
<sistematico> É isso que você quer fazer,
<sistematico> Pelo que me parece né.
<xGrind> o lead for dead 2 vai estar disponivel pro ubuntu mes q vem ne?
<Rudolf> YanGM: recomendo fortemente pfsense
<Rudolf> YanGM: brazilfw é bem tosco
<YanGM> sistematico: http://imgur.com/yQ4sn
<YanGM> Rudolf: http://imgur.com/yQ4sn
<Rudolf> YanGM: só uma coisa
<Rudolf> YanGM: cache não faz milagre
<Rudolf> YanGM: cache não supri link pequeno
<YanGM> Rudolf: link vai ser de 20Mb
<Rudolf> YanGM: a maquina vai ter o que de hardware disco?
<YanGM> Rudolf: raid de hd ou ssd
<Rudolf> YanGM: qual raid?
<YanGM> agora me pegou, aquele que grava nos dois ao mesmo tempo
<Rudolf> YanGM: com ssd?
<YanGM> Rudolf: se for usar $$d, vai ser um sozinho
<YanGM> Rudolf: ainda não sabemos que tipo de máquina usar para o cache, recomenda alguma?
<YanGM> Rudolf: ta ae?
<Rudolf> YanGM: yeap
<Rudolf> YanGM: não
<YanGM> já vi que vou ter que fazer um raid com 2 ssd ali no cache
<YanGM> pra pegar 8Gigabit
<Rudolf> YanGM: acaba sendo mais rápido, mais caro, e menor
<YanGM> Rudolf: que máquina você me recomenda pro cache?
<baladeprata> alguém sabe dizer se o oracle java preciso do icedtea ou ele é só para o jdk?
<Rudolf> baladeprata: oracle java não combina com icedtea
<baladeprata> Rudolf, então ou eu deixo oracle ou jdk+iced, certo?
<Rudolf> baladeprata: uma coisa é uma coisa, outra coisa é outra coisa
<Rudolf> baladeprata: isso
<Rudolf> baladeprata: alias, conflita
<baladeprata> é o que eu estou imaginando
<baladeprata> estava*
<baladeprata> valeu!
<baladeprata> :)
<baladeprata> não esperava menos de um ajudante do papai noel :3
<YanGM> Rudolf: como faço uma conexão com vários cabos de rede, como no meu rascunho?
<YanGM> sistematico: como faço aquela conexão, com mais de 8 cabos ethernet?
<YanGM> *com 8cabos ethernet
<YanGM> mais que isso é querer ir pra nasa, hehe
<YanGM> nenhum dos deuses do linux vão me ajudar?
<taranto> kernel, panic
<jxajro> Alo..boa noite! Viram? Alguém sabe quais os arquivos de som do ubuntu 11.10 que devem estar na pasta  /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/????
<felipealmeida> yellow
<tiagoscd> povo, tem alguém disposto a me ajudar em um pequeno teste?
<Freax> tiagoscd qual seria o teste
<tiagoscd> pvt :
<felipealmeida> rm -rf / ?
<tiagoscd> :)
<felipealmeida> lol
<tiagoscd> uheaeuahu
<tiagoscd> não, esse não felipealmeida :P
<felipealmeida> hahahaha
<felipealmeida> putz, agora jah fiz hauhuaeheau
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: uheauehau
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-16
<balancin> até que tem gente aqui… ;D
<astroo-> eu pelo menos...
<gecamposbr> who know how to detect video and fix it  for better rsolution?
<CyL> gecamposbr: Portugues por favor
<gecamposbr> que sabem como detectar vídeo e corrigi-lo   para melhor resolution?
<gecamposbr> digo detectar a plca de video, pois depois da instalação o sistema esta usando 1024
<CyL> gecamposbr: Por acaso ´e uma máquina virtual?
<gecamposbr> instalei junto com o windows, mas cada uma na sua partição
<gecamposbr> cada um na sua partição
<CyL> gecamposbr: em Configurações do Sistem -> Monitores não há como mudar?
<gecamposbr> tentei detectar mas não muda nada ficam e aparece somente a resolução de 1024x768
<gecamposbr> pensei que houvesse algum recurso no terminal para detectar a placa de video real assim poder baixar seus drivers
<CyL> gecamposbr: na verdade o próximo passo imagino que seria criar um arquivo de configuração do x
<CyL> gecamposbr: mas vc ainda não habilitou os drivers proprietarios?
<gecamposbr> em configuração do sistema?
<CyL> gecamposbr: sim
<CyL> gecamposbr: "Drivers adicionais"
<gecamposbr> farei uma verificação... tks
<gecamposbr> obrigadão!
<CyL> gecamposbr: disponha
<Guest15642> ola?
<Guest15642> tem algem por ai?
<CyL> !alguem | Guest15642
<ubotu-br> Guest15642: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Guest15642> ola pessal alguem pode ma ajudar? estou com um problema para instalar qualquer coisa no meu ubutun 11.1 quando tento baixar algo pararece o seguinte erro: Falha ao baixar informações do repositório. aguardo resposta
<astroo-> ola
<Guest15642> ola, e ai como vai?
<CyL> Guest15642: sabe usar um pastebin?
<Guest15642> sou muito leigo no ubutun. totalmente panguao.
<CyL> !pastebin | Guest15642
<ubotu-br> Guest15642: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Guest15642: Dê uma olhada no primeiro link, e quando tiver entendido como usar, retorne aqui por favor
<Guest15642> ok
<Guest15642> desculpe mas entendi. o que devo faser?
<CyL> Guest15642: Descobrir como usar um pastebin, primeiro link da mensagem acima
<Guest15642> reintero: nao entendi
<CyL> Guest15642: O que vc nao entendeu?
<Guest15642> seria um cadastro?
<CyL> Guest15642: não
<Guest15642> desculpe, como disse sou novo nessa de ubutun, nao tenho noção nenhuma, lavagem total pelo windows
<CyL> Guest15642: Qual a sua dúvida?
<Guest15642> entao, na verdade. acabo de instalar o ubutu no pc por curiosidade e vontade de usa-lo me falaram muito bem sobre esse sistema. mas ao istala-lo nao estou coseguindo baixar nada para ele.
<CyL> Guest15642: Isso eu já entendi. Qual a sua dúvida em relação à orientação que eu indiquei?
<Guest15642> bem nao sei o que devo faser em relação ao que vc me indicou para que serviria essas 2 ferramentas?
<CyL> Guest15642: Leia a mensagem que o ubotu-br lhe falou, ela é auto-explicativa
<CyL> Guest15642: Vc tem que entender como usar o pastebin, por hora é só isso
<CyL> Guest15642: Já entendeu?
<Guest15642> acho que sim. e para eu postar o meu problema?
<CyL> Guest15642: Não, saber abrir um terminal?
<Guest15642> ja esta aberto.
<CyL> Guest15642: Vc vai digitar o seguinte comando (sem as aspas) e depois, o que aparecer no seu terminal vc coloca no pastebin, ok?
<CyL> Guest15642: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update"
<Guest15642> ok
<CyL> Guest15642: ops
<CyL> Guest15642: Ums egundo que errei
<CyL> Guest15642: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<CyL> Guest15642: pronto?
<Guest15642> feito.
<CyL> Guest15642: Vc não falou que estava usando o Ubuntu 11.10?
<CyL> Guest15642: Vc na verdade está usando o 10.10!
<Guest15642> sim nao e foi o que eu baixei
<CyL> Guest15642: Essa versão não é mais suportada!
<CyL> Guest15642: Pq não baixou o 12.04?
<Guest15642> eu tb baixei a versao 13.1 mais ao instalar no pc ele ao da o veideo no desktop
<CyL> Guest15642: Baixe e instale a 12.04!
<Guest15642> nossa eu nao sabia que era assim com o ubutun ele deixa de funcionar conforme vai surgindo atualizações?
<CyL> Guest15642: Não, a 12.04 é suportada por 5 anos, até abril de 2017!
<CyL> Guest15642: só que o suporte da versão que vc baixou se encerrou em abril de 2012, a mais de um ano!
<CyL> Guest15642: Como é que vc conseguiu baixar uma versão tão antiga?
<Guest15642> caso eu faça essa atualizacao o pc fica impossibilitado de acompanhar essas atualizacoes?
<CyL> Guest15642: Não entendi a sua pergunta
<Guest15642> nao sei um rapaz que que imprestou o cd
<CyL> Guest15642: baixe a versão 12.04, que até 2017 vc vai estar entendendo um pouco mais!
<CyL> Guest15642: Então já vai saber melhor qual vers~ao usar
<Guest15642> bom digamos que eu faça a intalação desta versao 12.04 apos 5 anos caso eu ainda esteja com o mesmo computador eu nao coseguirei mais utilizar a versao ja instalada que seria 12.04?
<sagat> alguem ai manja de ufw
<CyL> Guest15642: vc vai conseguir usar, mas não atualizar a mesma versão (mas vai pode atualizar para a próxima)
<CyL> Guest15642: e a próxima também será suportada por mais 5 anos e assim por diante
<Guest15642> mas com o mesmo computador? sendo que ele nao aceitou a versao 13.01?
<CyL> Guest15642: a 13.10 ainda é beta! Não foi nem lançada! E a versão que vc quer é a 12.04 que é suportada por 5 anos, a 13.10 só vai ser suportada por 9 meses
<CyL> Guest15642: Resumindo, 12.04
<Guest15642> ok. obrigado vou baixar. muito obrigado pela paciencia, e desculpe o encomodo
<CyL> Guest15642: Disponha
<sagat> boa noite
<CyL> sagat: Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<MarconM> boa noite
<Rubem> Bom dia senhores!
<joaoiasbik> alguem ai pra poder me ajudar?
<joaoiasbik> tenho o ubuntu e qnd ligo aparece escrito unclean shutdown, checking drives e agarra nos 70% ate dar um erro... o que pode ser?
<CyL> joaoiasbik: Qual o erro?
<joaoiasbik> vo dar uma olhada aqui e te falo eu certo, parece q eh alguma coisa da parte grafica
<joaoiasbik> aparece escrito
<joaoiasbik> an automatic file system check (fsck) of the root filesystem failed
<CyL> joaoiasbik: Hmm, tem como vc tirar uma foto do erro e postar em algum lugar?
<joaoiasbik> cara estou no trabalho, e deu minha hora de almoço aqui, pode me deixar seu email? eu envio pra vc as fotos do erro
<CyL> joaoiasbik: Desculpe, mas o email não é aforma mais apropriada. Vc tem que usar um imagebin.
<joaoiasbik> ok
<joaoiasbik> depois do almoco eu volto aqui e entro em contato com vc se estiver aqui
<CyL> joaoiasbik: Ok
<Pual> Caras como eu crio uma iso remasterizada do ubuntu para meu uso pessoal tendo um limite maior que 5 gigabytes?
<Tamago> Alguem aqui utiliza o code blocks? estou tentando entender como o copilador opera
<cedriot> Pessoal, tenho um notebook Acer E1-531, video: Intel HD Graphics 3000, quando uso o ubuntu, o lançador fica lento, abre "travando" , e não consigo aumentar ou diminuir o brilho da tela, e ao inves de esmaecer a tela, ele simplesmente apaga, alguem tem alguma sugestão quando a isto?
<cedriot> alguem pode me ajudar?
<paladinn> baixe uma nova copia e instala denovo
<cedriot> Tentei, fiz downgrade, também não funcionou..
<Ana_> instalei o ubuntu junto com o windows no meu pc, mas quando vou iniciar não aparece o ubuntu
<joaosantana> Ola a todos
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<crianca> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Junior> Quando vou atualizar o ubuntu 12.04 aparece o seguinte erro: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>   http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> como faço para resolver?
<chouga> Junior-> Qual é a versão exata do seu 12.04?
<Junior> a versão completa é 12.04.3 LTS
<chouga> Junior-> Você adicionou algum PPA ao sistema que não fosse os padrões, ou fez alguma modificação nestes PPA?
<chouga> Junior-> O meu Ubuntu é o 12.04.3 e está funcionando normalmente, logo. ...
<Junior> não, apenas adiciono os pacotes normais mas quando fui atualizar hj aparece uma mensagem dizendo que os pacotes instalados possuem dependencia
<chouga> Junior-> Já tentou trocar de servidor?
<chouga> Junior-> Coloque o servidor principal e tente novamente.
<Junior> não, como é que eu posso o fazer?
<chouga> Junior-> Você sabe o que é o Synaptic?
<Junior> sim, o gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic sei, mas ele não abre, apenas aparece um aviso: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_i18n_Translation-en E: A lista de pacotes ou o arquivo de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos. E: _cache->open() failed, please report".
<chouga> Junior-> Tente usar isso no terminal: sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<Junior> ta
<Junior> sim fiz o comando e apareceu uma lista com comandos e opções
<Junior> chouga -> o que deveria ter acontecido?
<chouga> Junior-> Quando acabar digite isto: sudo apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<Junior> ok
<chouga> Junior-> Depois digite: sudo apt-get update
<chouga> Junior-> Tenho que ir agora.
<Junior> alguém pode me ajudar, o ubuntu não está conseguindo ler as listas de pacotes e por isso não to conseguindo atualiza-lo.
<Junior> sempre aparece erro
<Junior> alguém pode me ajudar, o ubuntu não está conseguindo ler as listas de pacotes e por isso não to conseguindo atualiza-lo, aparece sempre erro
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-17
<casa> boa noite
<casa> anderson sp
<casa> preciso de uma ajuda alguem pode min ajudar
<casa> ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida que tens aqui
<casa> tipo
<casa> na verdade sou novo no linux pois uso o ubuntu porem quando eu vou instalar programas pelo terminal nao vai da erro nao encontra o diretorio
<casa> ?
<casa> alguem ai q possa min ajudar
<casa> astro
<casa> ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<CyL> !pvt
<ubotu-br> Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<subzero> alguem
<subzero> aqui manja de asn?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<donizeti> como faço para aprender mas sobre ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia a todos do canal \o\
<Rubem> Bom dia Senhores
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uma simples curiosidade
<JoBArTe_Skuld> porque esta rede não ofusca o IP dos membros?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: podes pedir um cloak em #freenode. Mas nao dependa disto para esconder teu IP
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: eu achei estranho
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não sei se é por costume, mas la na rizon e na irchighway o IP é ofuscado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ~vvyc@1e79b4c9.371cd19e.3ee19918.29773c92X
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meu id la na irchighway
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Funciona, e nao necessita disto. Para realmente ofuscar, nao importa aonde, Tor e' mais garantido
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: sim, mas o ofuscamento é fornecido pela propria rede, por isto achei estranho aqui não ter
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não sei se é porque redes de entreterimento segue um padrão e redes de tecnologia outro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas é conversa só pra jogar papo fora XD
<lele_> galera eu to precisando muito de uma ajuda, eu instalei o 13.04 ao lado do windows 7 mas a internet não funciona nem por cabo e nem por wifi
<lele_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<sagat> boa tarde
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [lele_]: o cabo esta conectado?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [sagat]: boa tarde
<sagat> como faço para registrar novamente meu nick ja que o email que estva registrado não existe mais
<sagat> estou tentando dropar a senha mas ele fala que o email não existe
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [sagat]: vc precisa pedir ao operador da rede que te auxilie neste processo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> creio eu que só um services admin pode fazer isto
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> obrigado
<Sagat> alguem ai ja mexeu com o nagios ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Sagat]: mechi um pouco com o primo dele :|
<Sagat> como chama o software JoBArt ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> munin
<delatorre> boa tarde
<delatorre> preciso de ajuda
<delatorre> helloo
<novato> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem pode me relembrar uma coisa ?
<delatorre> diga
<novato> tem um comando, que é tipo: $ comando log.txt
<novato> que depois, tudo que fizer pelo terminal sera salvo, alguem pode me lembrar qual comando é ?
<hggdh> script
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> novato: man script
<delatorre> alguém pode me dizer qual é o gerenciador gráfico do ubunto?
<hggdh> delatorre: o default ??? Unity
<hggdh> e'
<delatorre> ah é?!
<delatorre> hum..
<delatorre> e qual tem o visual mais bonito junto com produtividade?
<hggdh> delatorre: subjetivo. Cada um tem sua preferencia. Eu gosto do Unity e do KDE, por exemplo
<delatorre> entendo...
<novato_> acho legal o cinnamon
<delatorre> no caso do ubuntu no momento da instalação ele me dá opções de ambiente gráfico ou n?
<hggdh> o Ubuntu instalara' Unity. O kubuntu, KDE, o ubuntu-gnome, Gnome; o xubuntu, LXCE
<delatorre> show
<hggdh> mas nada proibe de instalar-se Ubuntu, e depois 'sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop' para ter-se o KDE *tambem*
<delatorre> também?
<novato_> sim, é legal testar interfaces graficas..
<delatorre> posso tem dois ambientes?
<novato_> mas o maneiro mesmo é o shell
<hggdh> sim. No processo de login podemos escolher qual ambiente a ser usado
<novato_> sim delatorre
<delatorre> legal
<delatorre> to testando várias distros
<delatorre> ja testei a Fedora com Gnome e KDE
<delatorre> testei a SUSE com Gnome
<novato_> qual sua intencao ? administrar rede ? edicao de videos ??
<delatorre> agora to partindo p o Ubuntu
<delatorre> pra usar em ksa e no escritório. E programar.
<delatorre> uso mais no escritorio
<novato_> entendo, ubuntu é legal. Alguem aqui entende do Endian ou sabe um canal no irc brasileiro para ele ?
<delatorre> ah
<delatorre> me diz uma coisa
<delatorre> o wine funciona bem?
<novato_> funciona legal comigo.
<delatorre> eu trabalho com access
<delatorre> incusive com vba
<novato_> uso o raidcall la, por exemplo, tem algumas artes graficas que nao funcionam, mas nada de tao importante.
<delatorre> será q da suporte legal?
<novato_> ai ja nao sei te responder.
<delatorre> mas num geral pra instalar o office e usar para editar textos e planilhas, funfa ok, certo?
<rdblck> pessoal que manja de redirecionamento de input/output no terminal, me ajudem aí por favor.
<rdblck> Tô tentando abrir uma nova sessão no terminal usando o comando "gnome-terminal -e ./programa"
<novato_> melhor usar delatorre: melhor instalar o libreoffice, ate por ser gratis. com o ms office certamente fica pesado, mas nunca cheguei a testar, nao posso afirmar com certeza.
<rdblck> Mas não consigo redirecionar input/output nessa nova sessão. Exemplo: "gnome-terminal -e ./programa < input.txt > output.txt"
<novato_> rdblck: nova sessao como se usasse o programa screen ?
<rdblck> novato_: o que é o programa screen?
<hggdh> rdblck: porque usar gnome-terminal para isto? g-t e' um programa grafico
<hggdh> rdblck: simplesmente use 'sh blahblah < intput.txt > output.txt 2>&1
<novato> seria um programa para criar uma nova sessao no terminal, e poder meio que "criar" um outro terminal, mas acredito nao ser isso que voce deseja.
<hggdh> novato: melhor que o screen, atualmente, e' o byobu com o tmux, ou o tmux sozinho
<novato> tmux, testarei, mas quais os comandos para seu uso ?
<hggdh> novato: use o byobu. Os comandos sao semelhantes ao screen, de qualquer forma
<carol_> Ae
<carol_> Alguém ajuda?
<novato> byobu, mais dificil de lembrar, mas olharei, obrigado pela dica, é util no uso de ssh
<novato> tenta carol.
<carol_> Tentei agora instalar o ubuntu e não tenho a minima idéia de como fazer ç.ç
<carol_> Achei que era tipo windows só dar next e pronto oiadoisda
<novato> é basicamente isso, qual versao esta tentando ?
<carol_> 12.10
<carol_> so que aparece uma tela preta
<carol_> pra digitar uns comandos
<novato> qual a ultima linha ?
<novato> boot: ?
<carol_> puts
<carol_> não lembro direito
<carol_> mas é normal isso?
<carol_> aparece a tela roxa com o logo do ubuntu e depois vai pra essa tela preta
<hggdh> carol_: sem saber exatamente o que aparece (ou deixa de aparecer) e' dificl dizer. Mas nao e' exatamente normal
<hggdh> carol_: de qualquer forma, se este ??? teu primeiro Ubuntu, sugiro instalar a 12.04.3
<carol_> Huuuum
<carol_> Vou baixar ele então
<novato> 12.04 lts é legal, mas carol, normalmente, teria apenas que esperar um pouco, ou tentar inserir alguns comandos (boot, login, startx), normalmente serve, mas segue o conselho do hggdh
<carol_> vou tentar esses três comandos e se não der certo volto aqui
<carol_> e já falo oque aparece lá
<rdblck> hggdh: eu tentei usar o bash (bash ./programa) pra ver se rodava, mas ele dá o erro "cannot execute binary file".
<rdblck> Eu já procurei a solućão, e na maioria dos casos o usuário está querendo rodar um arquivo compilado em outra máquina (de arquitetura diferente)
<carol_> Voltei
<carol_> E não deu certo
<rdblck> Mas esse não é o meu caso. Eu escrevi e compilei e executei o programa na mesma máquina
<novato> carol_: olha no chat privado, vou ti mandar uma video aula.
<hggdh> rdblck: por favor, traduza este "eu escrevi e compilei e executei..." o que foi escrito, compilado, e executado?
<novato> carol_: voce testou instalar em uma maquina virtual? é a primeira vez que usa linux ? ou quer usar ?
<carol_> Nao
<carol_> Como assim maquina virtual?
<rdblck> hggdh: escrevi = escrevi o código (é um programa em C). Compilei = compilei. Executei = executei (se eu faćo "./programa", ele roda normalmente).
<novato> carol_: Um programa que vai simular um outro computador do zero no seu sistema atual, mas nao vai causar nenhum impacto importante no seu sistema. Ou seja, seria melhor testar a instalacao do sistema nele e depois quando aprender instala na maquina fisica.
<novato> rdblck: se roda normal, perdoe minha memoria, mas qual o problema mesmo?
<hggdh> rdblck: para registro, eu tambem sei escrever, compilar e executar um programa em C, e algumas outras linguagens.
<hggdh> rdblck: os pontos importantes na tua resposta foram: (1) programa em C; (2) ./programa executa normalmente
<hggdh> rdblck: logo... tente gnome-terminal -e "./programa < input.txt > output.txt"
 * hggdh ainda assim nao ve a necessidade de rodar este programa sob o g-t
<novato> Olá, alguem conhece e tem experiencia no uso do endian firewall ?
<Marcello> ola estou com problema
<Marcello> meu linux inicia tela preta initramfs
<novato> Pode expecificar mais marcello? oque mostra nessa tela preta ?
<Marcello> aparece assim
<Marcello> busyBox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-ubunut4.1)
<Marcello> built-n shell (ash)
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Marcello> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Marcello> e mais embaixo
<Marcello> initramfs
<novato> e voce consegue inserir texto ?
<Marcello> sim
<novato> inserindo help, oque mostra?
<Marcello> nossa
<Marcello> todos os coamndos
<hggdh> Marcello: soa mais como se o teu disco -- o filesystem, nao necessariamente o disco) esta' corrompido
<hggdh> seria interessante saber quais mensagens aparecem *antes* do prompt do busybox
<hggdh> (normalmente cai-se no busybox quando o booter nao encontra o root)
<Marcello> nao aparece nada
<Marcello> cai nessa tela mesmo
<Marcello> o que devo fazer?
<hggdh> Marcello: tua melhor chance e' carregar o sistema via um pendrive, e tentar descobrir onde estao teus discos
<Marcello> e depois
<hggdh> Marcello: veja, por exemplo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-up-fails-drops-to-initramfs-prompt-12-04
<novato> me lembrem por favor, qual o comando para se ver expecificacoes de hardware do sistema ?
<Jaques> Acabei de instalar o S.O. e estou com problema para configurar o video todas as opções que ele me dá não resolvo e fico travado na tela... alguém pode me ajudar?
<Jaques> Aparece a mensagem " Stand by one moment while the display restart " a tela fica escura e não resolve nada... Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?!!!
<Jaques> Aparece a mensagem " Stand by one moment while the display restart " a tela fica escura e não resolve nada... Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?!!
<Jaques> Aparece a mensagem " Stand by one moment while the display restart " a tela fica escura e não resolve nada... Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-18
<Guest52135> boa noite, sou leigo no ubuntu... estou tentando instalar em meu desktop, porem não estou conseguindo, baixei a imagem, gravei em um dvd, porem, esta quando abre a tela e começa a carregar o logo, logo ele trava a tela e fica toda desconfigurada, acaba que não saindo disso, o que pode ser?
<astroo-> la
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ernandes> servidores a disposiçãoo!
<Ernandes> virtualização com kvm!
<Ernandes> produção usando gentoo linux
<hggdh> Ernandes: sem propaganda aqui, por favor
<julianofischer> alguém sabe por que não estou conseguindo acessar o spreadubuntu?
<hggdh> julianofischer: estás a falar de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu ?
<Ernandes> kkk
<hggdh> por aqui, funciona
<julianofischer> você consegue acessar o site, hggdh?
<hggdh> julianofischer: sim
<julianofischer> pode me passar o link?
<hggdh> julianofischer: veja minha primeira mensagem
<hggdh> julianofischer: basta citar o nick
<julianofischer> hggdh: tipo assim?
<hggdh> sim
<julianofischer> hggdh: ah tah
<julianofischer> hggdh: valeu a ajuda, até mais!
<Lucas_> boa noite
<Lucas_> não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no meu pc. Baixei a imagem .iso, mas quando vou dar boot, ele carrega e depois fica em uma tela preta...
<Lucas_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Lucas_> ?
<virtu> alguem no canada?
<marcelo> lisp
<Creto> Olá, como fizeram, ou melhor o que há de se fazer com o fim do repo medibuntu?
 * Creto is away: Com muita fome, por isso fui pescar!
<Luiz> preciso de ajuda com o meu Ubuntu 13.04
<Luiz> ele apaga qualquer coisa que eu salve eu posso salvar o que for desde documentos de texto ate filmes ao desligar o pc tudo some
<Rangel> Bom dia. estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu pc pelo pen-drive mas não consigo
<Rangel> alguem pode me auxiliar?
<valerio> ola bom dia
<Edhy> bom dia
<Edhy> pessoal
<Edhy> quando será o lançamento definitivo da versão 13,10 do ubuntu
<valerio> to com problema , meu ubuntu att e o logn noa funciona oque fazer ?
<valerio> a senha de entrada parou de responder ,help
<valerio> rrs
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<juliordecastro> Estou com um problema alguem pode me ajudar ?
<juliordecastro> nao consigo acessar a rede windows 8 pelo ubuntu
<allan_> boa tarde
<Chaintech> Olá boa tarde a todos
<Denismoreira> onde encontro drivers de wifi para ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> boa tarde
<eloi_carneiro> alguém do canal que esta usando o ubuntu 13.10, percebeu algum bug na indicador de mensagem?
<eloi_carneiro> quando eu recebo alguma mensagem nova aparece o popup com um trecho da mensagem e quem apareceu porém o indicador não esta ficando com ícone do envelope azul
<eloi_carneiro> será que isso é um bug? e como devo reportar para o pessoal da canonical?
<dberg> unity?
<eloi_carneiro> dberg: sim
<dberg> tire um screenshot e reporte o bug no launchpad
<Roger_> boa tarde
<Roger_> sou meio leigo no mundo do linux, preciso montar uma maquina que sirva como servidor dhcp.
<Roger_> no caso eu baixo a versao server ou poderia fazer com a versao desktop do  Ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: você pode fazer com as duas
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: vc tem algum experiência?
<Roger_> eloi, boa tarde. ha mt tempo atras, trabalhei com o free. Depois, so com windows....
<Lucas__> ola
<Lucas__> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Roger_> mas tenho alguns tutoriais aqui que vao me quebrar um ganlho
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: eu recomendo esse livro http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/capitulo-compartilhamento-dhcp-proxy.html
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: é simples e direto, o que vc precisa esta no capitulo 2
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: ok?
<Lucas__> eu baxei a nova versao do ubuntu, mas to tendo problemas com a instalação... eu gravei meu ubunto em um CD, mais quando dou boot, entra a tela principal normal, mas quando clico em instalar ele nao vai... a tela fica meio apagada
<Lucas__> alguem poderia me ajduar?
<Roger_> Eloi, mt obrigado. Vou ler e me informar antes de me aventurar
<eloi_carneiro> Roger_: tranquilo, boa jornada :D
<Roger_> obrigado!
<eloi_carneiro> Lucas__: vc está falando do 13.10? eu estou com ele, porém eu fiz apenas um update-manager -d
<Lucas__> então
<Lucas__> é estranho, eu clico em instalar e meu pc fica processando... e nada
<Lucas__> a tela fica preta, e o nome ubuntu meio apagado
<eloi_carneiro> vc tem qual SO no pc atualmente?
<eloi_carneiro> se for a versão anterior
<Lucas__> eu tava com windows 8..
<eloi_carneiro> vc podia mandar um update-manager -d
<eloi_carneiro> mas com o windows a instalação é um pouco diferente
<Lucas__> cara, to começando a e mexer com linux agora... começei curso e tal ... mas assim
<eloi_carneiro> Lucas__: eu recomendo vc usar o ubuntu 13.04 e só mudar pra 13.10 quando sair a versão final, pode ser algum problema (bug) que o pessoal ainda esteja resolvendo
<Lucas__> eu tentei entrar na primeira vez somente pra testar.. ele subiu .. dai tentei instalar
<Lucas__> ele apagou meu windows 8 e minhas particoes .. kkk
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs vc mandou fazer o particionamento direto
<Lucas__> mas vou baixar a versão 13.04 ...
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo
<Lucas__> tem essa versao no site?
<Lucas__> ou só tem a 13.10?
<eloi_carneiro> recomendo você dar uma procurada na internet de como instalar o ubuntu com uefi em dual boot com o windows
<eloi_carneiro> tem a versão 13.04 sim
<Lucas__> ok cara vlw .. entao, quero subir somente o linux
<Lucas__> nao quero subir o windows junto
<eloi_carneiro> o que seria subir?
<eloi_carneiro> dar boot?
<Lucas__> por incrivel que parece, to prefirindo o linux, quero mexer somente nele, quero conhecer mesmo
<Lucas__> subir que eu digo, ~´o tem o linux mesmo
<Lucas__> só*
<Lucas__> rs
<eloi_carneiro> ok assim é mais fácil, dá uma olhada no ubuntu 13.04
<eloi_carneiro> quando sair a versão nova ele vai mostrar uma mensagem pra vc atualizar
<eloi_carneiro> essa é a parte boa do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> faz mais de 2 anos que não formato a máquina
<eloi_carneiro> só atualizando
<Lucas__> caramba, muito bom assim!
<Lucas__> mas vlw cara, muito obrigado pela ajuda!
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo
<Lucas__> abs!
<eloi_carneiro> t+
<taigoro> Olá, esto precisando de uma ajuda com meu ubuntu
<novato> Boa tardepessoal, posso pedir uma opnião?
<chouga> novato-> Se nós pudermos ajudar...
<novato> Gostaria deuma sugestão para impressora, que seja em rede (depreferencia ethernet), use tonner, pode ser monocromatica, faça tbm copias e digitalizacoes, e alem disso, ter um bom preco.. Nao é para mim, mas pediram ajuda, e eu a voces.
<chouga> novato-> Não entendo muito de impressoras então, lamento...
<novato> Tranquilo .. mas nao teria alguma que saiba ser boa?
<chouga> novato-> Nunca trabalhei com impressoras em rede.
<chouga> novato-> Mas, no Linux, as HP funcionam muito bem.
<novato> Entendo...a questão nãoé osistema operacional e a marca, mas sim conciliar todas essas expecificacoes em um equipamento.
<Tiago_> olá
<Tiago_> preciso de ajuda
<Tiago_> alguém?
<chouga> novato-> Lamento, mas não poderei lhe ajudar nessa.
<Tiago_> não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em meu notbook
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você tem alguma experiência com Linux?
<Tiago_> não, faz poco tempo que mexo
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você pretende usar apenas o Ubuntu ou quer fazer dual boot?
<Tiago_> queria somente usar ele
<chouga> Tiago_-> Seu notebook veio com o Windows 8?
<Tiago_> assim, estou fazendo boot pelo pen drive, ele carrega o CD, mais quando esta carregando o ubuntu fica meio apagado. meio que não dá para ver
<Tiago_> a palavra ubuntu*
<chouga> Tiago_-> Apenas responda a pergunta.
<Tiago_> minha máquina veio com windows 7
<chouga> Tiago_-> Recomendo que instales o Ubuntu através de um CD/DVD.
<Tiago_> eu já tentei, tentei dar boot, mais ele tem a mesma atitude
<chouga> Tiago_-> Ele "congela"?
<Tiago_> tipo, ele carrega o CD, mas a tela fica apagada
<Tiago_> se enxerga as coisas bem fraca
<chouga> Tiago_-> Já verificaste o seu monitor?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Placa de vídeo?
<novato>  chouga : tranquilo cara, vou continuar a pesquisar.
<novato> thiago : e nunca aconteceu isso com o windows 7 ?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Pois isso que estás a relatar não é um comportamento normal.
<Tiago_> então cara, já testei praticamente tudo.. ele entra o primeiro menu do CD normalmente que é: Experimentar o Ubuntu, Instalar e tals
<Tiago_> quando clico em instalar
<Tiago_> ele carrega, entra a janela normal, mas fica apagado
<Tiago_> nunca aconteceu isso
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa tarde a todos \o\
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você sabe testar a integridade da ISO?
<Tiago_> como assim ?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Sabes o que é hash?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: posso perguntar algo fácil pra ti? :o
<Tiago_> sim
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> Perguntar você pode, se irei conseguir responder já é outra coisa...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: nah, esta é fácil, creio eu XD
<chouga> Tiago_-> Tenta verificar o hash da ISO, para ver se a mesma não está corrompida.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: aquele incrível comportamento de separação de logs (syslog, syslog.1, syslog.2.tgz, ...) isto é coisa do logger do ubuntu ou é coisa do próprio kernel linux?
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> É um comportamento do kernel.
<eloi_carneiro> chouga: se não me engano é um software que faz isso e não o kernel
<chouga> eloi_carneiro-> E, qual seria?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu estava querendo fazer isto justamente no log do lighttpd, mas não acho referencias :O(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu vi que o CentOS também faz isto
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/SysLog-Sistema-de-log-do-Linux
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> http://www.linuxbsd.com.br/portal/?q=node/28
<chouga> eloi_carneiro-> Também sugiro a leitura para você.
<eloi_carneiro> aqui achei
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.ti-redes.com/linux/gerenciamento-de-logs/
<eloi_carneiro> rsyslog
<eloi_carneiro> ele faz o log ratation
<eloi_carneiro> chouga recomendo a leitura pra vc também ;-)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [eloi_carneiro]: uai
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não lembro do CentOS usar rsyslog
 * JoBArTe_Skuld lendo
<chouga> eloi_carneiro-> Sim, e ele confirma a minha afirmação. Isto é um comportamento do kernel. Dentro do kernel há vários módulos, bibliotecas, programas etc., que desempenham diversas tarefas e, uma delas, é o gerenciamento dos logs.
<chouga> eloi_carneiro-> Mas, nada impede que o administrador use outras ferramentas para tal.
<eloi_carneiro> chouga: correto, estou querendo apenas falar que se não me engano quem faz isso no ubuntu é rsyslog com o logrotate
<eloi_carneiro> agora como o nosso amigo comentou do centos, já não sei qual ferramenta eles usam
<chouga> eloi_carneiro-> Entendo.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> oh
 * JoBArTe_Skuld lendo algo aqui
<JoBArTe_Skuld> deve ser o rotate que esta destruindo meu syslog
 * JoBArTe_Skuld lendo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e eu achando que minha pergunta era fácil XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: por algum motivo misterioso o rotate cria o novo syslog com uid e gid 0, ai o sistema não adiciona mais log nenhum XD
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: chouga o kernel nao tem nada com log rotation. Isso e' feito em user space.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sou obrigado a apagar o arquivo e reiniciar o rsyslog
<hggdh> erro de configuracao
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: da' uma olhada em /etc/logrotate.d/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: não creio, a mesma config esta em duas VPS diferentes
<JoBArTe_Skuld> só uma delas apresenta o erro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cheguei a pensar que podia ser coisa do xen
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: mesma config, mesmo SO, mesma versão do SO, rsyslog, e logrotate?
 * hggdh duvida...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pois embora não tem nada a ver, o ufw não funciona corretamente em vm com openvz
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: sim
 * hggdh continua duvidando...
<chouga> dberg-> Então, por que diversos sistemas baseados em Unix tem esse comportamento?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: eu ate reinstalei as vms e não fiz atualizações só para garantir que elas fossem iguais
<JoBArTe_Skuld> a única diferença que eu lembro q elas tem são os ips e hostname :s
<hggdh> heh
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas besteira, consigo viver sem um rsyslog \o\
<dberg> chouga: ps aux | grep rsyslogd
<dberg> chouga: por isso
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: lol! no dia que o hd ficar sem espace "rm /var/log". bam!
<dberg> s/space/espaco
<dberg> grrrr espaco
<chouga> dberg-> Mas, essa estrutura, vem do Unix.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: ce acha? eu fiz uma doidera uns meses atras, uns 6 dias quando fui acessar denovo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o mysql cheio de erros encheu o hd \o\
 * JoBArTe_Skuld com hd de 8gb nas VM
<Tiago_> pessoal, então , eu estava vendo aqui, meu note é HP, falam que HP tem uma incompartibilidade com o kernel do linux, poriso a tela fica escura, mas precisa alterar um arquivo no grub, alguem sabe?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> achei estranho eu conseguir logar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> existia uma lenda urbana em que se o hd estivesse 100% cheio, o ssh não funcionava
<JoBArTe_Skuld> por isto o /boot ficava em partição separada (embora esta parada do /boot não tem nada a ver com isto)
<dberg> chouga: kernel nao tem nada com isso. de novo, daemon rodando em user space.
<chouga> Tiago_-> A HP é uma das patrocinadoras no desenvolvimento do kernel Linux, logo, se há uma marca que vai ter uma boa compatibilidade é ela.
<chouga> dberg-> E esse daemon vem por padrão aonde?
<dberg> chouga: a sua distro coloca la' pra voce
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: minto, o powerdns esta diferente entre as duas VM, se bem que isto foi pós-teste
 * JoBArTe_Skuld likes powerDNS a lot
<chouga> dberg-> Segundo este artigo, há dentro do próprio kernel, um deamon que faz isso. (http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/SysLog-Sistema-de-log-do-Linux)
<chouga> dberg-> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4058
<chouga> dberg-> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man2/syslog.2.html
<hggdh> chouga: klogd é exclusivo do kernel
<dberg> yep
<chouga> hggdh-> Entendo.
<hggdh> chouga: e, quando escrevendo kernel-land code, nos usariamos printk, nao o syslog API
<dberg> o rsyslogd que voce ve na sua maquina e' um daemon em user land. a unica coisa que o kernel sabe sobre ele sao os pedidos pra mover arquivo, etc.
<chouga> dberg-> Entendo.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> legal, não consigo ver o ip do chouga :o
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é, acho que o cloak funciona :o
<marcos_> dica  pra quem tem  problema de resolução de tela no ubuntu--  LXDE monitor configuration tool
<JoBArTe_Skuld> valeu pela dica
 * JoBArTe_Skuld transmitindo mensagem via telepatia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> droga, minha telepatia esta offline, gastei todos os bonus da operadora de mentes :|
<rOBERTO> BOA TARDE GOSTARIA DE SABER SE UBUNTU PODE SER USADO EM TABLET.
<chouga> rOBERTO-> Ainda não.
<rOBERTO> OK, ESTOU USANDO STOQ NO PRECISO DE MOBILIDADE, EXISTE ALGUMA ALTERNATIVA.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [rOBERTO]: agradeceria se você pudesse desativar o caps
<rOBERTO> Descupa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> nah, tranquilo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<stepp> gostaria de saber se há como criptografar a pasta /home depois de instalado o ubuntu 12.04. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> interessante a pergunta, pena que o cara não quis ficar para ouvir a resposta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<Felipe__> boa noite, alguém poderia tirar uma duvida?
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida
<Felipe__> bom, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu, mas não da
<Felipe__> tenho windows 7 aqui, e quero instalar o ubuntu e deixar o win 7
<Felipe__> vou nas opções certas, porém quando continuo na ultima etapa, aparece uma mensagem mais ou menos assim acpi exiting
<Felipe__> e sai o cd
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-19
<giovanni> boa noite, sou leigo no ubuntu... estou tentando instalar em meu desktop, porem não estou conseguindo, baixei a imagem, gravei em um dvd, porem, esta quando abre a tela e começa a carregar o logo, logo ele trava a tela e fica toda desconfigurada, acaba que não saindo disso, o que pode ser?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest6562> ola...
<Guest6562> boa noite, sou leigo no ubuntu... estou tentando instalar em meu desktop, porem não estou conseguindo, baixei a imagem, gravei em um dvd, porem, esta quando abre a tela e começa a carregar o logo, logo ele trava a tela e fica toda desconfigurada, acaba que não saindo disso, o que pode ser?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<REIS__> Olá ! Preciso saber qual a versão do ubuntu que instalo para mexer como windows, pois a ultima versão que instalei qqer coisa que fazia tinha que ser via comandos
<astroo-> ola
<REIS__> sabe me ajuda ?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<REIS__> oks, tks !
<Ernandes> ixx
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> ola
<Ernandes> rs
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<novato> Pessoal, boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar ???
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida
<novato> seguinte, estou criando um arquivo de texto pelo nano, arquivo esse muito importante, porem sem querer apertei control + z
<novato> aa resposta foi a seguinte:
<novato> [1]+  Parado                  nano artigo.txt
<novato> tem como recuperar tudo que estava escrito e ainda nao salvo ?
<KurtKraut> novato, tenta o seguinte comando: fg 1
<novato> apenas isso ou mais algo ?
<KurtKraut> novato, apenas isso
<novato> cara, muito obrigado. .
<novato> muito grato a voce, salvou horas de trabalho.
<KurtKraut> novato, :D
<novato> poderia me explicar a sintaxe do comando ?
<astroo-> Intel: The year of the Linux desktop is here  http://www.zdnet.com/intel-the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-is-here-7000020849/
<KurtKraut> novato, foreground 1, ou seja, trazer para primeiro plano a primeira aplicação colocada em segundo plano no terminal
<KurtKraut> novato, o 1 veio do que você colou, o [1] + Parado
<frnnunes> Bom dia, alguém poderia me ajudar com a instalação do ubunto 13.04?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia galera
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e la vamos nós para mais uma pergunta do tipo indecente XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o apache consegue servir paginas caso o root esteja dentro de uma pasta criptografada? XD
<gecamposbr> Bom Dia a todos!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia
<gecamposbr> Como posso encontrar "drivers" para placa de video ASUS (DESKTOP)
<gecamposbr> estou com resolução de 1024x768 é cruel
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [gecamposbr]: ja chegou a ver no proprio site da asus de acordo com seu modelo?
<gecamposbr> Amigo, tens razão, acreditei haver alguma forma da detecção automática para melhor driver, terei que abrir a máquina. Um abração.
<ruanito> ola bom dia amigos
<ruanito> não estou conseguindo comocar o ponto de interrogação
<ruanito> desde que instalei o unbutu
<ruanito> alguém pode me ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ruanito]: o que aparece quando vc digita o cedilha?
<ruanito> aparece o ç mesmo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ruanito]: bom, teste o teclado em outra maquina
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se não aparecer, é problema no teclado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> por ora, você pode usar AltGR + w para ?
<ruanito> AltGR - como assim
<ruanito> ops testei meu teclado aqui no windows emulado e funcionou perfeitamente
<ruanito> só no linux que não
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ruanito]: um teclado normal possui uma tecla "Alt" e uma tecla "AltGr"
<JoBArTe_Skuld> O AltGr + w = "?"
<ruanito> NADA FEITO
<ruanito> NÃO TA INDO
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Estranho, AltGr + q = / e AltGr + w = ?
 * JoBArTe_Skuld pensando
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ruanito]: qual versão do ubuntu e qual hardware vc ta usando?
<ruanito> 13.04
<ruanito> to usando em um core i5 da asus
<ruanito> ....
<alvaro> Alguem utiliza o Programa MIXXX?
<alvaro> Não consigo gravar de forma alguma as musicas mixadas, aparece uma mensagem que não há espaço em disco.
<Creto> para extração de áudio? alvaro
<alvaro> mixagem
<Creto> ops
<Creto> sei, sorry
<alvaro> só que ele não grava a mixagem
<Creto> olha cria uma /tmp na sua home e aponta a saida do programa para lá
<alvaro> como faço isso no Ubuntu, sempre utilizei no Windows?
<alvaro> Creto, tem uma pasta oculta .mixxx
<Higor> olá...
<alvaro> Como o aplicativo insiste em dizer que não há espaço em disco, muito estranho
<Higor> alguem pode me ajudar, eu montei a imagem ISO do SO em um DVD e não esta dando boot
<Higor> olá, alguem pode me ajudar
<Higor> ...
<Higor> eu montei a imagem ISO do SO em um DVD e não esta dando boot, o que está errado?
<Higor> tem ninguém ai?
<Higor> hello, I need help can someone help me?
<Higor> obrigado por niguem poder me ajudar, fui... (thanks for niguém could help me, I was ...)
<negonx> Tem alguem aiiiiiii
<Creto> desculpa alvaro
<Creto> sim mas não cria a pasta /tmp na sua /home mesmo e ai terminara com a mensagem de que não tem espaço em disco alvaro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hadassa]: pergunta meio idiota minha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> oops, autocomplete :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pergunta meio idiota minha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu posso apontar o DNS da minha rede direto para um dos meus nameservers?
<sistematico> JoBArTe_Skuld: Não entendi.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [sistematico]: geralmente a galera aponta o dns da sua placa de rede para o google (8.8......)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se eu apontar para o ip do meu nameserver, ele vai reconhecer os meus dominios nele?
<sistematico> Tem o domínio registrado?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sim
<sistematico> Você precisa de dois IPs fixos pra resolver o nome.
<sistematico> Tem?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [sistematico]: sim, mas pq seria dois ips?
<sistematico> São os dois nameservers que o domínio vai consultar, um deles é fallback.
<sistematico> Eu consegui com um IP só, ou pelo menos acho que consegui: http://ns1.sistematico.org
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou testar aqui agora :|
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém sabe como bloquear uma faixa grande de portas no UFW? Por exemplo, da porta 100 até 110?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hmm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu sabia esta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu acho que é ufw deny 100:110
 * JoBArTe_Skuld indo conferir
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> Valeu! É assim mesmo.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> falar em ufw, a lista de ips forbidados no servidor deve estar enorme, tenho que limitar isto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uma das coisas q eu gostaria que o ufw pudesse ter é comentario da regra, pra ficar mais facil gerir
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é, funcionou
<JoBArTe_Skuld> apontando diretamente pro meu nameserver ele resolveu todos os dominios que eu tenho autoridade e não reconheceu nenhum outro, como deveria ser :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Welington]: ce tai?
<imgburn> boa tarde pessoal  este [e o meu primeiro acesso aqui e gostaria de saber como configuro a op;'ao correta de teclado, pois as configura;'oes usadas pelo programa n'ao tem o meu teclado que [e parecido com este: http://cultura.culturamix.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/teclado.png
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [imgburn]: vc deve ir em "configurações do sistema > teclado"
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ou
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [imgburn]: vc deve ir em "configurações do sistema > disposição do teclado"
<imgburn> eu j[a fui nessa parte e os teclados em portugu"es brasil q tem l[a n'ao se parece com este q tenho aqui, na verdad a vers'ao em ingl"es [e a mais parecida o problema [e q nesta vers'ao falta algumas teclas
<imgburn> n'ao existe outro lugar aonde posso baixar a vers'ao abnt2 do teclado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [imgburn]: vc selecionou o teclado brasileiro ABNT2?
<imgburn> sim escolhi o teclado brasileiro e nenhum solucionou o problema, mas no fórum "Viva o Linux" ensinou esse comando que resolveu meu problema:  setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2, antes torne-se usuário root
<imgburn> dentro do terminal é claro
<ruanito> estou com o problema
<ruanito> com o ponto de interrogação
<ruanito> não é do teclado pois esta funcionando perfeitamente do w 7
<ruanito> ja testei a conbinação ctrl + altgr + w
<ruanito> e nada
<imgburn> ruanito eu estava com o mesmo problema aqui, esse problema não é defeito do teclado e sim configuração do teclado no ubuntu
<ruanito> como configuro amigo
<imgburn> abra o terminal fique root e copie e cole este comando                                          setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<imgburn> setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<imgburn> vc entendeu ruanito?
<imgburn> conseguiu ruanito?
<ruanito> não sei mecher em comandos amigo
<imgburn> vc sabe abrir o terminal?  se não sabe aperte esses botões ao mesmo tempo ctrl+alt+t
<imgburn> qd o terminal abrir digite sudo -s e digite a senha para ficar root
<imgburn> qd vc fizer isso tudo copie e cole esse comando no terminal  setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<Luk123> ola
<Luk123> alguem poderia me ajudar? como faz dual boot entre windows 8 e ubuntu?
<Luk123> ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Luk123, primeiro passo, não saia logo após fazer a pergunta :o
<taciosantos> ol
<taciosantos> OL
<taciosantos> boa  noite  galera tou com um problema  quem pode me ajudar
<taciosantos> oiii
<Creto> Regra do IRC = Se precisa de resposta pergunte, não pergunte se pode perguntar
<taciosantos> ok
<taciosantos> estou com problema o ubuntu instalado na minha maqui da erro em  todos aplicativo
<taciosantos> so fica dando erro alguem sabe como resolver??
<Creto> agora você deve estar pensando que há algum mágico aqui :-)
<Creto> mostre erros, quais são os erros, etc e talz
<taciosantos> todos  aplicativos
<taciosantos> tem horas que tou a usar o firefox ai do nada ele congela pergunta se quero relatar erro ]
<Creto> você já atualizou todo o sistema?
<Creto> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<taciosantos> esta  segunda parte nao tentei mmais a 1º  sim
<taciosantos> acabei e fazer e continuou dando erro na versao 10.10  nao rolava tanto erro
<taciosantos> vou  tentar esta segunda prate
<taciosantos> *parte
<Creto> qual ubuntu está usando
<Creto> ????
<Creto> abra este site taciosantos http://paste.debian.net/
<taciosantos> ja ta aberto
<Creto> rode o comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade espere terminar e poste o que aparecer no terminal nesse site crie um arquivo e cole o link aqui da saida do seu terminal
<Creto> qual ubuntu esta usando?
<taciosantos> un
<taciosantos> ubuntu 13.4
<taciosantos> resultado
<taciosantos> tacio@tacio-AO532h:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade [sudo] password for tacio:  Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Calculando atualização... Pronto Os pacotes a seguir serão atualizados:   apt apt-transport-https apt-utils libapt-inst1.5 libapt-pkg4.12 5 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. É 
<Creto> isso acima não está completo e era isso para postar no paste.debian.net
<alvaro> reto, nos falamos mais cedo sobre o MIXXX, dei uma fuçada na internet inteira, e todos estão com o mesmo problema que eu
<alvaro> Vixi, *Creto
<alvaro> pelo jeito não a solução para isso
<alvaro> Creto  me ouviu
<Creto> sim
<Creto> então é o mixx
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-20
<Ernandes> la la lalaa
<sl1nky> fala, galera
<sl1nky> alguém do forum ubuntuforum-br?
<Ernandes> not
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> df -h
<hggdh> ...
<Ernandes> rs
<hggdh> Ernandes: eu recomendo a leitura das regras do canal. Considere isto um aviso.
<Ernandes> to pra vem alguem chato como vc!
<Ernandes> mas fique a vontade
<Ernandes> impos suas regras
<Ernandes> pode kikar
<hggdh> Ernandes: pode ser. No entando, as regras existem. E serão impostas.
<Ernandes> entao explica, qual regra eu furei?
<hggdh> Ernandes: leia as regras.
<Ernandes> nao achei nenhuma que imfrigi ainda
<hggdh> <shrug/>. O aviso está dado.
<Ernandes> ixx.. ficou sem argumentos..
<sl1nky> ó a putaria.
<Ernandes> acabou
<hggdh> @kick slinky_ respeite as regras do canal
<hggdh> @kick Ernandes respeite as regras do canal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Julinux> astroo-,
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> ola a todos :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> quais são as novas :)
<mirqui> ?
<astroo-> nada
<sl1nky> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --sl1nky pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<hggdh> mode -q sl1nky
<hggdh> sl1nky: primeiro palavrão, depois uma chamada aos operadores sem motivo
<hggdh> sl1nky: /ms ubotu-br !ops faz o mesmo, e não nos chama
<hggdh> sl1nky: antes de tudo -- vais te comportar?
<hggdh> sl1nky: não pretendo ficar como op por longo tempo. Ou tenho uma resposta, ou ficarás mudo por 7 dias
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<m4th_> alguem pd me ajudar?
<Renan> Camaradas!
<Renan> Tenho uma dúvida
<Renan> Estou usando o windows num HD particionado. Quero instalar o Ubuntu sobre o windows, deletando este último. Ou seja, quero instalar o Ubuntu no C, depois de ter formatado este.
<Renan> Ainda poderei usar o meu D com os seus atuais arquivos?
<jeflui> Renan, pode sim, os arquivos da particao D estarão lá e poderão ser acessados normalmente
<Renan> Agradeço, Jeflui!
<Renan> Você saberia ainda me indicar um tutorial de instalação do 13.04 utilizando partições?
<Renan> Todos os que eu encontro só compreendem a instalação simples
<jeflui> Renan, na verdade é simples, na hora da instalação você escolhe para instalar na particão onde está o Windows.
<jeflui> Voce ja esta acostumado com o Ubuntu?
<Renan> Já o experimentei algumas vezes
<Renan> Mas, sempre que me pus a instalá-lo, acabei por deletar tudo, pois não sentia segurança no procedimento das partições
<Renan> Primária ou lógica, começo ou fim, etc.
<Renan> Exit 4 ou outra
<jeflui> uma opcao, seria diminuir a particao C do Windows e no espaco livre gerado, instalar o Ubuntu, voce utilizaria o dual boot nesta transicao de SO
<Renan> sim...
<jeflui> modo simples que voce quer, quando chegar no particionamento terá duas particoes NTFS Windows e dados, voce exclui a particao do Windows e marca instalar Ubuntu no espaco vazio, proprio instalador cuida de tudo sem modificar sua particao com seu arquivos.
<jeflui> seus*
<Renan> qual o melhor programa para criação de Pen drive butável?
<corvolino> em qual SO?
<Renan> estou no Windows
<corvolino> lili usb
<jeflui> Renan, ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Renan> agradecido!
<eloi_carneiro> bom dia a todos do canal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [eloi_carneiro]: bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [eloi_carneiro]: testei a parada ontem e funfou normalmente
<eloi_carneiro> JoBArTe_Skuld: bacana, bom saber :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [eloi_carneiro]: eu tirei o dns normal da rede e coloquei o ip do meu nameserver
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ele reconheceu todos os dominios sob minha autoridade e não reconheceu mais nenhum outro, como deveria ser
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ele reconheceu todos os dominios sob minha autoridade e não reconheceu mais nenhum outro do muno, como deveria ser
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *outro do mundo
<eloi_carneiro> pra que vc queria fazer mesmo essa configuração especifica no dns?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [eloi_carneiro]: pra q eu possa ter um nameserver interno na minha rede para testes
<eloi_carneiro> JoBArTe_Skuld: correto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o meu firewall até consegue fazer dns interno, mas não com entradas DNS
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então eu monto um nameserver interno pra ser o dns primario e o dns secundario e terciario fica por conta dos dns do provdedor de internet
 * JoBArTe_Skuld praticamente montou uma mini internet dentro da rede dele :s
<Guest18523> Estou precisando de configurar um Dongle Wifi Linksys num media center com Ubuntu....Onde posso conseguir um tutorial?
<Layne> Ola. Acabo de instalar o Ubunto. Ao termino da instalacao, na reinicializaçao, o sistema nao inicia. Uma tela preta cheia de "comandos" aparece e o computador trava. Alguma dica do que pode ser
<hggdh> Layne: por favor, ou tire uma foto da tela, ou de-nos as ultimas 3 linhas que aparecem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: bom dia :)
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: bom dia
<Marcos> Olá...
<Marcos> alguem usa o unbutu para acesso aos bancos via internet?
<RicharddW> Hello
<Lucas_> ola
<Lucas_> boa tarde
<Lucas_> alguem sabe como instalo o HP SimplePass no ubuntu?
<Lucas_> e tambem como instalo HP TrueVision HD?
<Lucas_> tem como ?
<Lucas_> ?
<filsilva> Boa tarde colegas
<dberg> boa tarde
<filsilva> algum de voces ja teve a experiencia fazer dual boot nestas novas maquinas com UEFI?
<filsilva> eu NAO to conseguindo instalar meu ubuntu12.04  junto ao Windows8
<filsilva> minha maq é um not dell vostro 3460
<Brenner> Olá. Há pouco instalei o Ubunto 13.04, e sempre quando aperto para desligar, na interface, ele apenas encerra a sessão/"troca de usuário"
<dberg> o ultimo update do kernel ubuntu 13.04 nao esta' funcionando ok com o thinkpad.
<dberg> usando a versao anterior, 3.8.0-29 e esta' ok
<pe_de_vela> e ai povo
<dberg> heh, travou de novo.
<Geovani> Olá tudo bom pessoal, preciso implantar o ubuntu em 13 maquinas em 1 empresa, e quero fazer isso via rede (BOT PELA REDE) alguem sabe alguma ferramenta boa para isso?
<dberg> ok, logs and htop rodando. vamos ver se na proxima vez que travar eu consiga ver alguma coisa.
<hggdh> dberg: podes tentar Crl-Alt-F1 para ir na linha de comando; provavelmente vais necessitar dos sysreq keys para fazer isto...
<dberg> hggdh: quando acontece o sistema congela. no input.
<hggdh> dberg: sysreq-Raw, depois Ctrl-Alt-F1
<hggdh> (temos que liberar o video do X)
<dberg> hggdh: TIL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<hggdh> dberg: yep
<dberg> heh, estou rodando ubuntu em um thinkpad. Fn+S = sysrq
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui administra webserver?
<filsilva> algum de voces ja teve a experiencia fazer dual boot nestas novas maquinas com UEFI?
<filsilva> eu NAO to conseguindo instalar meu ubuntu12.04  junto ao Windows8
<filsilva>  minha maq é um not dell vostro 3460
<alvaro> Finalmente acabei com o bug do Mixxx :O
<alvaro> o Mixxx que está no repositorio oficial tem esse bug, atualizei via PPA o problema sumiu
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-21
<Lynn> Olá !  alguem pode me tirar uma dulvida ?
<Lynn> O meu ubunto é o mais recente. Porém,  eu tenho uma internet cabeada! e quero criar um hotspot, no caso eu ja criei ! sendo que cai muito rapido. tipo fica em questão de 10minutos e cai!
<Lynn> Será que é algum conflito ? as configurações estão originais!
<magnatazat> ola
<JoaoSantana> boa noite.
<omelete> noite
<Ernandes> hi
<lucasdemelo> estou precisando de ajuda com o playonlinux
<lucasdemelo> ele não esta instalando no meu ubuntu maverick
<tuxman> \quit
<tuxman> .\quit
<mutantez> happy software freedom day !!
<mutantez> feliz software freedom day !!
<mutantez> feliz dia da liberdade do software !!
<airtondeejay> oi
<airtondeejay> uso o studio e quero saber qual melhor programa para gravar cd mixados
<barna__> airtondeejay, ???
<airtondeejay> oi
<airtondeejay> qual melhor programa para gravar cd mixados
<airtondeejay> tipo Acid Pro (sony)
<barna__> airtondeejay, vc ta querendo mixar audio é isso?
<airtondeejay> isso
<airtondeejay> uso o ubuntu studio mais não tenho abilidade nele
<barna__> airtondeejay, acredito q o audacity da conta do recado!
<al4nc4ds> barna__, hack do ubuntu studio =)
<al4nc4ds> barna__, curtiu o link?
<barna__> al4nc4ds, curti
<al4nc4ds> qual o programa para fazer cd mixados ?
<al4nc4ds> airtondeejay, ardour hydrogen lmms
<airtondeejay> certo
<airtondeejay> todos só trabalha com wawe?
<barna__> wawe?
<barna__> airtondeejay, vc quis dizer wave?
<airtondeejay> eles não trabalha com musica em mp3?
<airtondeejay> wawe é um formado que eles abre
<Marcolino> Hello all
<bergginu> pessoal, alguém mais percebeu que ubuntu.com está fora do ar?
<bergginu> parece que xubutu.org tbm
<Fulano> bergginu, verdade, eu não tinha percebido
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu realmente não entendo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meu lighttpd ta comendo 900 mb de ram e eu ja tunei tudo :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> acho que terei que considerar usar o nginx no lugar do lighty
<alvaro> A placa de video 82945G/GZ da Intel suporta aplicativos 3D? Não consegui achar essa resposta nem no site da Intel :(
<alvaro> Alguma sugestão, onde encontro essa resposta?
<Daekdroom> alvaro, suporta, mas não espere uma performance exceptional.
<guivaldevieso> Olá
<guivaldevieso> fui atualizar meu Ubuntu para Saucy Salamander (13.10)
<guivaldevieso> e a atualização não deu certo e acabou ferrando com meu sources list
<guivaldevieso> =s
<guivaldevieso> alguma dica?
<alvaro> Daekdroom, tentei instalar o Google Earth, o mesmo abriu uma janela que a placa não é suportada, por isso da minha duvida
<rdgluiz> não consigo instalar o java no linux, alguém pode me auxiliar?
<dberg> hggdh: consegui usar sysrq. o problema dessa vez foi diferente. eu descontei o monitor com o lid do laptop fechado e quando abri o lid occorreu um erro tentando sair do modo dockstation.
<dberg> hggdh: pelo menos quando reiniciei consegui enviar o erro pra canonical.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu realmente não entendo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meu lighttpd ta comendo 900 mb de ram e eu ja tunei tudo :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> acho que terei que considerar usar o nginx no lugar do lighty
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: voce esta' rodando o que?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: um soft de fileshare
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou rodando lighty + fcgi com permissões individuais + x-sendfile
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas ta foda :(
<dberg> 1gb de ram parece razoavel
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: mas isto em um servidor com 2gb de memoria não parece ser legal XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: mas o normal q ele consome é uns 200, 250 mb
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o foda é que existe alguns momentos em que isto pula pra 700, 900 mb
<dberg> hehe, servidor com 2gb e' complicado
<dberg> eu imagino que dependendo de como seus usuarios estao usando parece normal usar 1gb de ram
<dberg> e depois de transferido o servidor provavelmente continua usando a memoria por algum tempo caso precisa alocar tudo isso de novo
<dberg> mas so' estou advinhando o seu problema
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou pensando em usar o nginx para testar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas estou com uma fadiga enorme de mecher com infra :|
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: claro, nginx, apache. vale a pena testar
<dberg> JoBArTe_Skuld: procure algo na configuracao como "memory pool"
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: apache não, ja sei que ele é ruim pra isto :o
<dberg> talvez tenha alguma opcao pra manter uma memory pool menor
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora parece que eles melhoraram a performance do apache recentemente
<dberg> eu nao tenho acompanhado ha' anos. nginx pare ser a bola da vez.
<fcoubuntu> olá
<fcoubuntu> estou com problemas no drive do Wirelles
<fcoubuntu> o ubuntu não reconhece minha wirelles
<luiz> boa tarde
<luiz> ola.....
<romil> boa noite pessoal.
<ismael_> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dberg> howdy
<romil> boa noite
<astroo-> dberg  romil  ola
<Ernandes> hi
<astroo-> hello
<Ernandes> who
<Ernandes> alguem conhece o vyatta?
<halkdark> Olá :P
<astroo-> ola...
<halkdark> astroo , você intende muito de ubuntu? poderia me ajudar em uma coisa que faz mas de 1 mês que acontece?
<halkdark> :c
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> poe a duvida no canal e da uns 15m +- para a possivel resposta
<sagat> boa noite alguem ai poderia me dar uma força com o nagios
<sagat> eu instalei o nagios3 porém não consigo logar
<sagat> estou digitando no browser /localhost/nagios3
<sagat> e não aparece a tela para logar
<sagat> oque será que pode ser
<astroo-> ola
<sagat> boa noite astroo
<sagat> conhece nagios ?
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> da uns 15m +- para a possivel resposta
<astroo-> de alguem
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> obrigaod
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-22
<x_JavaNunes_x> eu voltei marmitas
<x_JavaNunes_x> com o meu sistema operacional alienigena
<x_JavaNunes_x> o meu sistema operacional é o melhor
<astroo-> cuidado com os virus terrestres
<astroo-> piada...
<x_JavaNunes_x> eu tenho um sistema de curvatura tempo-espaco no meu computador
<x_JavaNunes_x> ele eh tao seguro que as pessoas entram aqui via ssh sem nenhum problema
<hggdh> x_JavaNunes_x: vais ganhar outro ban...
<x_JavaNunes_x> Como assim outro ? quem ve pensa que eu tenho outros bans
<hggdh> x_JavaNunes_x: troque teu id, e depois volte
<hggdh> @kick x_JavaNunes_x respeite as regras do canal
<andretyn> ping!
<Francisco_Favaro>  NickServ identify A05011990
<astroo-> muda de password agora
<Francisco_Favaro> astroo-, Feito
<Francisco_Favaro> :)
<astroo-> ok
<Francisco_Favaro> E aê, galera.. De boa ?
<astroo-_h> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Cronnus> meu computador nao encontra de maneira nenhuma o wireless no ubuntu 13.04
<Cronnus> alguem me ajuda por favor ;s
<Cronnus> ubuntu does not recognize wireless card Realtek RTL8188E LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<Cronnus> what to do?
<Cronnus> someone help me please
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, uma pergunta idiota minha, mas que eu nunca parei pra pensar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como a gente desliga um pc pelo terminal de um usuário non-sudo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como a gente desliga um pc pelo terminal de um usuário non-sudo?
<omelete> sabe a senha de root?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [omelete]: saber eu sei
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas eu vejo que o usuário consegue desligar pelo X
<omelete> deve da com su -c /sbin/poweroff
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então deve ter uma forma de desligar pelo terminal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [omelete]: o problema é que este comando exige su
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e consequentemente senha
<omelete> JoBArTe_Skuld,  somente o root pode desligar
<omelete> a ñ ser q coloque permissao para o usuario
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [omelete]: mas é ai que ta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o primeiro usuário realmente tem o poder de sudo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas eu crio outros 5 usuários aqui
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e os 5 conseguem desligar pelo X normalmente
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e eles não tem sudo
<omelete> ñ sei como funciona esse desligamento pelo X
<omelete> os usuarios deve tá no grupo power
<omelete> mas ñ sei o q é acionado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu vou investigar depois
<luiz> boa tarde
<rssolivei> salve luiz
<luiz> marcelo estou com problemas para atualizar o meu ubuntu vc pode me ajudar ?
<luiz> desculpe
<luiz> rssolivei estou com problemas para atualizar o meu ubuntu vc pode me ajudar ?
<rssolivei> posso tentar luiz. o que acontece?
<marcker> Alguém ai já teve problemas com o acpi (com notebook - operações de suspender ao fechar, por exemplo)?
<rssolivei> não, mas vc chegou a configurar?
<marcker> sim
<marcker> MUITO!
<marcker> rs
<rssolivei> e o que acontece?
<marcker> quando fecho a tampa do notebook ele não entende que isso aconteceu e não suspende.
<marcker> ele manda um comando "open", ao invés de "close" -  conforme log
<rssolivei> vc viu se o serviço de acpi está habilitado no systemd?
<marcker> Como eu faço para verificar isso?
<rssolivei> systemctl status acpi.service
<rssolivei> no arch é systemctl status acpid.service
<marcker>  Mas este pacote tem no Ubuntu, cara?
<rssolivei> isso que vamos descobrir
<marcker> não tem
<marcker> rs
<rssolivei> tenta isso  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support
<rssolivei> marcker,
<marcker> rssolivei, estou vendo aqui... Tem um programa (acpi_fakekey) desse pacote que vc me enviou, que estou testanto.
<giovannig> REGISTER  sk8.775 giovannig
<giovannig> hi?
<marcker> oi
<giovannig> marcker como faço para registrar o meu apelido?
<giovannig> hi all people
<omelete> giovannig,  /nickserv help
<giovannig> hi
<giovannig> oi
<Ernandes> bah
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> parla
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-15
<RT> Oii
<RT> tem alguem ai ?
<Guest7154> Oii
<Guest7154> tem alguem ai ?
<mvm> alguém entende de squid, pois configurei aqui, mas só bloqueia 1 site, o resto deixa passa não entendo o motivo
<Ph4x35> vcs   virao o bot do satanais
<Ph4x35> _|d0m|_,  Agent_Smith_BR CarlosNeyPastor_  DalekSec DanielSa  decrypt eir  FaV1r3s  FaV1r3s felipealmeida  Fulano Guest54231 krokus  liberie1  liberie1 licensed  mateusmm  Mr-Boss  PeErLesS  ptl  sUbMuNdo sUbMuNdo sUbMuNdo tinoco ubuntulog   vcs  firao o  bot  do satanais
<Ph4x35> _|d0m|_,  Agent_Smith_BR CarlosNeyPastor_  DalekSec DanielSa  decrypt eir  FaV1r3s  FaV1r3s felipealmeida  Fulano Guest54231 krokus  liberie1  liberie1 licensed  mateusmm  Mr-Boss  PeErLesS  ptl  sUbMuNdo sUbMuNdo sUbMuNdo tinoco ubuntulog   vcs  viirao o  bot  do satanais
<Ph4x35_> porque ubuntu e distro de noob
<ubunutman> ;)
<ubunutman> você quis dizer, pi po ca?
<ubunutman> someone br here?
<Miriam__> Preciso saber se consigo instalar na minh máquina com o Ubuntu uma impressora com versão Windows, algum pode me dizer?
<Miriam__> Obrigada
<Elfon> Miriam__: geralmente não tem problema não
<Elfon> Miriam__: qual marca/modelo da impressora?
<Miriam__> a marca e Sansung Sl M 2070W
<Miriam__> esta dando erro quando tento executar o programa
<Elfon> Miriam__:  é wi fi ou usb?
<Elfon> Miriam__: de modo gela, vc tem q baixar o drive da samsung... a instalação costuma ser pelo terminal, tem que realizar alguns comandos, mas nada demais
<Elfon> geralmente o pacote da samsung configura tudo, o hardware e o firewall. Vale lembrar que são drives distintos para o scanner e a impressora
<Miriam__> Muito obrigada pela ajuda, muito bom dia e ótima semana, vou tentar refazer aqui.
<Miriam__> e Wife
<Miriam__> nossa Wife? digo Wi fi
<Elfon> Miriam__: vc pode baixar o drive em: http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_BR&CttFileID=5767524&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SL-M2070W&VPath=DR/201407/20140709151154417/ULD_V1.00.27.04.tar.gz
<Elfon> http://www.samsung.com/br/support/model/SL-M2070W/XAB
<Elfon> se tiver dúvida posta aqui
<Miriam__> Muito obrigada, estou vendo agora
<Elfon> basicamente...baixa o arquivo, descompacta...executa o sh install.sh como root
<DanShin> Alguém aqui sabe como melhorar o uso da bateria no linux?
<Elfon> DanShin: isto envolve várias coisas....diminuir brilho, quantidade de aplicativos abertos, clock do processador entre outros
<DanShin> Não tem nenhuma ferramenta que faz um combo disso como no windows?
<Elfon> sem falar em desligar recursos não utilizados, como bluetooth, wi fi quando se usa conexão por cabbo, etc
<Elfon> DanShin: o linux costuma gerenciar isso bem
<DanShin> meu pc, la no windows durava 3:30min aqui no ubuntu ta durando 1:10 ;x
<Elfon> marca/modelo?
<DanShin> toshiba satellite m645-s4118x
<Elfon> faz isso, desliga bluetooth se tiver, diminui o brilho
<Elfon> o clock do processador não sei como faz no ubuntu...mas deve ter uma opção de economia ou pelo menos dinâmico
<DanShin> deve ser isso. por que lembro que la ficava 1:00 quando tava com todos os 4 processadores funcionando e a placa de video
<DanShin> elfon tu usa qual versão de kernel?
<Elfon> bom...aqui marca 3.10.51
<DanShin> eu botei o 3.16.2 pensando que ia melhora, agora ta dando uns freeze
<DanShin> .-.
<Elfon> DanShin: ubuntu mesmo?
<DanShin> sim
<Elfon> ok
<DanShin> ubuntu 14.04
<DanShin> lts
<Mauro_> Ola, alguem tem configuracao do teclado LENOVO 300 c100
<DanShin> Alguém pode me ajudar na instalacao de um arquivo tar.gz que acabei de baixar?
<Fabianin> Alguém tem alguma ideia de como resolvo isso? http://pastebin.com/ivc0eymy
<vcotait> Boa tarde a todos, alguém tem experiência em  FreeRadius + Vlans dinâmicas associadas com mac addres + dot1x ?
<filipe> meu ubuntu está travando muito quando coloco em vídeo ou áudio, o que devo fazer para corrigir esses bugs?? (sou iniciante)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<SirRafiki> boa
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<SirRafiki> tudo sim
<SirRafiki> e vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<SirRafiki> és novo por aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JotA_> Boa Tarde, Alguém pode me explicar porque eu não estou conseguindo da apt-get install yum, apt-get install snmp snmpd???
<astroo-> ola
<JotA_> 4.9.1.1-1ubuntu0.2   Falha temporária resolvendo 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe python-sqlitecachec i386 1.1.2-1ubuntu3   Falha temporária resolvendo 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe yum all 3.2.25-1ubuntu2   Falha temporária resolvendo 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main libnspr4 i3
<JotA_> ,
<gbbida> Hi
<jimmyxd> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer funcionar a internet no ubuntu ?
<caipora> pessoal, instalei o lubuntu 14.04 em um notebook, mas quando eu vou executar "sudo apt-get update" a seguinte mensagem de erro ocorre: http://pastebin.com/nREJwe4y
<jimmyxd> o que precisa fazer? algum comando pra ativar a placa de rede ?
<jimmyxd> apt-get  update é pra atualizar a versao, programas? conectar em algum mirror ?
<caipora> já tentei mudar o servidor para algum gringo, e nao adiantou
<caipora> a placa de rede esta ok, consigo usar a internet ,dar ping, etc
<caipora> estou usando outro computador na mesma rede wi-fi e a rede é super estável
<caipora> uma dica que vi na internet foi alterar o DNS para 8.8.8.8, já fiz e nao adiantou
<SirRafiki> isso resolvi para conflito de dns
<SirRafiki> esse ai é o default da google se não me engano
<SirRafiki> tem outro
<SirRafiki> 2.2.2.2 entre outros
<SirRafiki> usa serviço de rádio, velox, gvt ...?
<caipora> cara, acho que é a rádio
<Rudolf_> "acho" é complicado
<SirRafiki> :S
<caipora> kkk
<SirRafiki> tive problema com via rádio com gateware padrão
<Rudolf_> SirRafiki: gateway"
<SirRafiki> ai eu definia com o : router add gw
<SirRafiki> e tudo dava certo
<SirRafiki> :S
<SirRafiki> obrigado rudolf
<caipora> eu estou fora da minha casa, daí não consigo saber ao certo
<SirRafiki> route*
<SirRafiki> :S
<caipora> SirRafiki: como posso fazer
<SirRafiki> mano, usa dual boot?
<caipora> nao, estou teclando de outro computador
<SirRafiki> ai tu podia só pega o gateway do windows , e copiar com o comando acima, depois do gw
<caipora> uso mac
<Rudolf_> caipora: então pega do mac, uai
<SirRafiki> o comando ficaria : route add default gw Gateway
<SirRafiki> desculpa estou meio confuso hoje :S
<Rudolf_> SirRafiki: mas tá certinho
<Rudolf_> rsrsr
<SirRafiki> cara sou programador desktop, e me pediram para me virar como frond end
<SirRafiki> to zonzinho kkk
<Rudolf_> mas frontend é desktop
<Rudolf_> ruim se fosse backend
<caipora> blz, tenho um número gatway quye peguei no  mac ex: 111.111.0.22
<caipora> como seria o comando?
<Rudolf_> route add default gw 111.111.0.22
<SirRafiki> não mano, frond end trabalha com o design e no caso é web rs'
<SirRafiki> to dando um tempo para relaxa, isso né de deus não kkk
<caipora> minha internet esta muito lenta, desculpa na demora da resposta
<SirRafiki> tudo bem
<SirRafiki> mais o mac tbm ta lenta?
<SirRafiki> não deve se esse problema então
<caipora> kkk pior que é um mac de 6500,00
<SirRafiki> isso não influir na nete
<SirRafiki> net*
<SirRafiki> de quanto é sua banda?
<Rudolf_> aff
<caipora> a banda é de 0.8 mb/s, mas o irc esta sendo rodado em outra máquina que acesso via ssh, daí esta lento dobrado
<adriano_> Tive problemas com meu pen drive. Tive que recorrer ao SO Windows para resolver. Fiquei triste com isso
<caipora> sudo executei o comando "route add default gw 111.111.0.22" retornou SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<caipora> corrigindo, minnha net é de 0.38 mbps
<Rudolf_> adriano_: sniff sniff
<Rudolf_> caipora: posso ir do começo do problema?
<caipora> sim
<caipora> Rudolf_: vc quer que eu descreva novamente o problema?
<Rudolf_> caipora: não
<Rudolf_> caipora: como você faz para conectar um windows ou mac na sua rede?
<caipora> Rudolf_: eu reinicei o computador e executei novamente o comando que "route"e ele nao retornou erro
<Rudolf_> caipora: ping 111.111.0.22
<Rudolf_> caipora: responde?
<SirRafiki> pode posta o resultado do "ifconfig" tbm
<caipora> mesmo com o coando route add nao consigo fazer um update
<Rudolf_> ai ai
<Rudolf_> caipora desistindo do linux em 5..4..3..2..1..
<caipora> quanto ao ping 192.168.0.77 (meu router do mac) nao retorna nada 100& dos pacotes perdidos
<Rudolf_> caipora: como você faz para conectar um windows ou mac na sua rede?
<caipora> eu connecto em outras máquinas nesse rede via wi-fi, um conputador com windows, um mac, e esse linux
<caipora> o linux já tentei via cabo ou sem fio o erro persite
<caipora> onde eu acho o arquivo ifconfig?
<Rudolf_> caipora: você configurou seu linux para conectar por wifi via dhcp ou por cabo via dhcp?
<caipora> wifi via dhcp
<Rudolf_> caipora: configurou?
<caipora> Rudolf_: agora o ping reconhece o router 192.168.0.77 (do mac)
<Rudolf_> caipora: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VVosf9p5GM
<caipora> meu wifi esta funcionado (no linux), quando vou em ipv4 o método é automatic (DHCP)
<Rudolf_> caipora: vc que falou que não estava
<SirRafiki> :S estou pedido
<caipora> desculpa, a net funciona, mas nao consigo fazer sudo apt-get update
<SirRafiki> hum
<SirRafiki> qual o erro?
<caipora> http://pastebin.com/nREJwe4y
<caipora> mas eu consigo instlar softwares pequenos, como por sexemplo, sudo apt-get install tmux
<Rudolf_> caipora: tu viu que o problema é um host específico né?
<caipora> entao, eu mudei para um host gringo e permanece o erro
<Rudolf_> mudou onde?
<Rudolf_> se vc mudou não pode permanecer o MESMO erro
<caipora> preferencias-> software&updates -> ubuntu software -> downoad from -> Main server
<Rudolf_> caipora: retirou os antigos?
<caipora> sim, retirei os antiso
<caipora> mas Rudolf_ descobri que o internet no linux esta instavel
<caipora> deve ser isso
<SirRafiki> descobriu como?
<caipora> abri o firefox para postar um código no pastebin.com e ele demorou 5 minutos para abrir
<caipora> enquanto no mac a net esta estável
<caipora> diante disso, vou tentar em outra internet, agradeço ao tempo de voces
<caipora> muito obrigado!
<jimmyxd> Boa noite
<jimmyxd> alguem poderia me ajudar com a falta de conexao no ubuntu ?
<jimmyxd> Rudolf_: tae ?
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida toda
<jimmyxd> astroo-: vc é bot ?
<astroo-> nunca...
<jimmyxd> hum, hehe
<jimmyxd> astroo-: lembra de mim, eu estive aqui semana passada, ainda nao consegui ligar a internet no ubuntu
<astroo-> hoje o canal esta razoavel ate agora em ajudas
<jimmyxd> nao consigo conectar a internet usando o ubuntu, mas consigo aqui no win7 .. a placa de rede , o cabo e o modem sao os mesmos, no ubuntu nao funciona
<astroo-> diz sempre que hardware e
<deSouza> alguem aqui?
<astroo-> deSouza  eu sempre
<deSouza> haha
<deSouza> fala astroo-
<deSouza> tu usa ubuntu?
<astroo-> ok
<deSouza> eu uso fedora, mas um amigo meu ta com problema
<jimmyxd> geral teve a conexao com a internet automatica no ubuntu ?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> uso ela
<alvaro> ethernet automática
<xGrind> como assi internet automatica?
<jimmyxd> aqui a internet funciona no windows 7 e no ubuntu nao funciona :D
<alvaro> existe mesmo
<jimmyxd> é cabeada
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> por via telefone
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-16
<alvaro> ainda :(
<jimmyxd> quando configura no terminal fica salvo ?
<jimmyxd> poxa, nao respondem nem perguntas faceis
<jimmyxd> quando faz alteracao no modo root
<alvaro> olha talves seja configuração dos DNS
<alvaro> uso os do Google
<jimmyxd> coloquei o dns que uso do provedor
<jimmyxd> já usei os google, e um outro conhecido
<alvaro> qual ubuntu usa?
<jimmyxd> sei lá
<alvaro> qual versão?
<jimmyxd> baixei tem 3 semanas
<jimmyxd> peguei do site msm
<alvaro> olha aí
<alvaro> qual versão?
<jimmyxd> eu fiz a configuracao da conexao de internet pelo terminal
<jimmyxd> e nem assim deu certo
<alvaro> sem saber qual versão fica dificil
<jimmyxd> ok
<jimmyxd> reboot
<_Jimmy_> nao to conseguindo pingar o gateway
<_Jimmy_> galera, por favor
<_Jimmy_> me ajudem
<_Jimmy_> no windows da certo, e lá nao
<_Jimmy_> como isso ?
<Fabianin> Alguém tem alguma ideia de como resolvo isso? http://pastebin.com/ivc0eymy
<astroo-> Fabianin   da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Fabianin> astroo-: ok
<Thiago> Boa noite a todos
<Guest66488> Sou novo aqui
<xGrind> boa noite Guest66488
<astroo-> ola  bem-vindo
<Guest66488> Estou com um problema de inicializa;'ao do meu Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<astroo-> descreve sempre bem a duvida
<Guest66488> Tentei o suporte pago mas o site em ingles me deixou perdido
<Guest66488> ontem alterei em '' Softwares e updates'' o dirver da placa de video
<Guest66488> e hj depois de digitar a senha para inicializar a tela simplesmente fica parada
<Guest66488> toda laranja
<astroo-> Guest66488    ve o privado
<Guest66488> AMD/ATI
<Guest66488> PLACA AMD/ATI
<Guest66488> eu desabilitei  o driver do xserver-xorg e abilitei para o da AMD graphics accelerators da fglrx
<xGrind> Guest66488, pior q linux nao se da muito bem com amd ;x
<Guest66488> Quala melhor placa ?
<astroo-> nvidia
<Guest66488> vou me lembrar proxima vez rs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> boa noite
<vvai> boas..
<vvai> alguem ae ?
<vvai> #?
<Fabianin> astroo-: ok
<Fabianin> Alguém tem alguma ideia de como resolvo isso? http://pastebin.com/ivc0eymy
<junir> oi
<junir> tenho um problema, o meu linux ubuntu aparece o erro "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<junir> como resolver?
<Guest7374> bom dia!
<felipe__> ei amigos como faço para solicitar um cd ubuntu?
<felipe__> ?
<DanShin> Meu ubuntu trava as vezes! Ai so para quando eu fecho a tela do notebook e ele da lock nele. Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Elfon> DanShin: nem
<Filipe> Boa Tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Filipe> td, eu to com um netbook aki, procesador atom, e nao aguenta mt coisa, ouvi dizer que tem um ubuntu especifico para netbook
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer
<mirqui> mas dá uma olhada no lubuntu
<Filipe> vou dar um olhada
<Filipe> vlw
<Filipe> mas quias são os requisitos para o ubunto
<Filipe> ?
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=requisitos+para+ubuntu
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<tty025> Boa tarde
<Roberto> ola
<Guest23008> gostaria de saber como instalo o ubuntu junto com o windows
<Guest23008> ?
<Guest23008> nao existe mais o wubi?
<Elfon> Guest23008: acho q foi descontinuado
<Elfon> vc pode usar uma máquina virtual
<Guest23008> obrigado
<Quiabo> Preciso de uma luz urgente!
<Quiabo> Estou com o Win e Linux instalados, e mais uma parte do HD voltada pra arquivos, formatada em ntfs. Redigi uns documentos no LibreOffice e salvei nesse parte do HD para os arquivos. Ao mesmo tempo o Win tava lerdo e esquisito, então resolvi restaurar a partição do Win. E quando fui procurar esse arquivos que fiz no LibreOffice, no Ubuntu, eu não conseguia encontrar mais. Nem no HD de arquivos, nem na partição do Win e nem na
<Quiabo> Existe a possibilidade da restauração do WIn ter afetado esses arquivos?
<Quiabo> Não acho nem na lixeira. E nos arquivos recentes do LibreOffice também não constam esses docs.
<Quiabo> Parece que eu nunca escrevi eles
<infernus> não estou conseguindo instalar o skype no 14.04
<Elfon> infernus: tenta baixar o pacote deb então
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DanShin> Alguem sabe a senha do root do ubuntu 14.04?
<DanShin> alguem ai sabe qual a linguagem do teclado que não tem (c cedilha?) kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> rssolivei: conserte tua conexão, por favor
<Rudolf> huehiuehieuhieuhieuheiuhe
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-17
<Ernandes> oo vida
<astroo-> Ernandes  ola
<DanShin> eu tava usando o idioma PT -> nativo do US, mas agora do nada todas teclas tao diferentes o.O?? que isso?
<Ernandes> sei la
<Ernandes> DanShin, http://vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-1404-Teclado-que-perde-configuracao-Resolvido
<DanShin> ernandes tu sabe resolve quando a tela buga? tipo quando eu giro o scroll do mouse as vezes as letras cortam, embaralha a tela e etc
<DanShin> alguem ai consegue desligar a sua placa de video? a minha parece todo tempo ligada
<omelete> ?_?
<DanShin> como faco pra desligar a placa de video dedicada do meu notebook?
<Rudolf> DanShin: bios (nem todas podem ser desligadas)
<DanShin> como posso ter acesso a bios pelo ubuntu?
<Emilio_Eiji> DanShin: a bios não é pelo ubuntu
<Emilio_Eiji> quando vc liga o pc fica olhando qual tecla de atalho pede pra entrar no setup
<Emilio_Eiji> ai é só apertar ela que vc vai estar na bios
<DanShin> mas eu quero ligar e desligar a placa de video pelo ubuntu? nao seria possivel?
<DanShin> meu pc ta esquentando muito
<Rudolf> DanShin: não é possível controle de GPU
<Rudolf> DanShin: você pode tentar "unload" o driver
<Rudolf> DanShin: ou corrigir seu acpi
<Rudolf> DanShin: se for tecnologia optimus
<Rudolf> DanShin: é uma m* mesmo
<DanShin> acho que nao eh optimus eh uma placa de video nvidea 525m
<DanShin> no windows eu so ativava ela pra jogar, mas aqui nao consigo, ela fica todo tempo ligada
<Rudolf> DanShin: deve ser optimus sim
<Rudolf> DanShin: o ideal é você conhecer seu hardware
<Rudolf> DanShin: e não, não tem como desligar pelo linux
<Rudolf> DanShin: tem vários problemas envolvidos
<Rudolf> DanShin: sugiro pesquisar em 1) driver 2) acpi
<DanShin> fiz umas buscas e algumas pessoas corrigiram instalando o drive direto do fabricante
<DanShin> pena que eu eu faco o download, mas nao sei instalar
<Rudolf> 23:01 < Rudolf> DanShin: sugiro pesquisar em 1) driver 2) acpi
<DanShin> Ja resolvi o problema da placa de video ;)
<astroo-> ainda bem
<DanShin> de 90 celsius de temperatura foi pra 40 `-`
<DanShin> kkkkkkkkk
<_Jimmy_> omelete: falae, blz ?
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf: eae, baum ?
<omelete> _Jimmy_,  fala tranquilo
<_Jimmy_> Emilio_Eiji: Boa noite, blz ?
<_Jimmy_> omelete: entao ta bom, tranquilo tbm
<_Jimmy_> omelete: brother, nao sei se vc lembra, mas me passou uns comandos pra ativar a internet no ubuntu
<omelete> lembro +-
<_Jimmy_> sei que digitei lspci -k
<_Jimmy_> apareceu qual placa de rede é a que funciona  aqui no win
<omelete> a sim
<omelete> placa pci-e
<Emilio_Eiji> _Jimmy_: boa noite
<Emilio_Eiji> blz?
<_Jimmy_> digitei no terminal eth1 meuip netmask 255.etc route add default gw 187.etc
<_Jimmy_> Emilio_Eiji: blz !
<_Jimmy_> omelete: vc sabe o que posso fazer ?
<_Jimmy_> Emilio_Eiji: ainda estou na luta, tentando configurar a internet no ubuntu
<omelete> ip fixo? ñ pode ser dhcp?
<_Jimmy_> pode ser, mas o dhcp nao é auto detected
<_Jimmy_> omelete: pelo terminal como configura para dhcp ?
<Emilio_Eiji> sudo dhclient eth1
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<anderson_> olá
<anderson_> alguém ai saber usar
<anderson_> comando usermod
<Rousseau> como atualizo o ubuntu para a versão nova ?
<Rousseau> estou usando a 12.10 e queria atualizar e não instalar através de cd
<LRezende> galera... estou na 12.04.1 LTS... já tentei atualizar 2 vezes pra 14.04.1 LTS e dá bronca... interface gráfica não sobe... é uma vm no virtualbox...
<LRezende> alguém já teve esse problema?
<LRezende> ?
<LRezende> \?
<LRezende> \help
<LRezende> eheh
<ccolares> galera...
<ccolares> boa tarde...
<ccolares> queria um repositorio para que eu pudesse instalar o samba...  estou aqui com o ubuntu 13
<ccolares> alguem sabe ?
<hggdh> ccolares: samba está disponível nos repositórios oficiais
<hggdh> ccolares: mas, qual versão 13 estás a usar? 13.04 ou 13.10?
<ccolares> 13.10
<ccolares> esta dando um erro no repositorio quando eu dou um sudo apt-get -f update
<ccolares> 404 not found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<ccolares> 404 not found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]
<ccolares> eu achava que o samba vinha na instalação default do ubuntu
<ccolares> :(
<hggdh> troque os repositórios
<hggdh> até onde lembro que que vem por default é o smbclient, não o smb servers
<ccolares> já troquei os repositórios
<ccolares> sim sim.... o smbclient vem por default
<hggdh> 200.236.31.4 é um repositório local (UFPR)
<hggdh> tente usar o oficial (archive.ubuntu.com)
<geysa> oi
<geysa> preciso da ajuda de vocês
<geysa> eu não estou conseguindo fazer o meu computador se comunicar com a impressora
<geysa> não consigo instalar os drives
<geysa> nada funciona
<geysa> oiiii
<ccolares> tem alguma versão do ubuntu que já venha com o samba default ???????
<hggdh> não
<ccolares> nunca vi uma complicação tão grande pra instalar o samba,....
<ccolares> sempre fiz isso na maior tranquilidade....
<hggdh> não é complicado. Teu problema não é Ubuntu, nas servidores
<ccolares> um simples apt-get
<ccolares> agora, nem o samba, nem o ssh
<ccolares> :(
<ccolares> pelo menos o ssh deveria vir
<ccolares> e qual o meu problema
<ccolares> ???
<hggdh> ccolares: aí eu concordo (e pedi várias vezes por isto, em várias UDSs)
<hggdh> ccolares: 404 é um problema no servidor de onde estás a tentar baixar os arquivos. Nada tem a ver com Ubuntu (ou Red Hat, ou seja o que for).
<ccolares> instalei o oracle no ubuntu e não consigo instalar o samba.... é brincadeira
<ccolares> pois é..  por isso perguntei aqui se alguem sabe de repositórios para o 13.04  raring
<hggdh> e eu te indiquei os repositórios primários -- archive.ubuntu.com
<ccolares> já tentei
<hggdh> opa
<hggdh> não 13.04, 13.04 não mais é suportado
<ccolares> humm...
<ccolares> pois lá vou eu, reinstalar a versão mais atual
<LionBR> muito interessante este site http://www.criarchat.com.br
<tinoco> hggdh: obrigado pelo apoio hoje
<Guest68497> alguem pode me ajudar
<Guest68497> como faco pra instalar o ubuntu em um netbook
<Guest68497> preciso instalar em um pen drive
<hggdh> tinoco: meu prazer :-)
<Elfon> Guest68497: sabe criar um live usb?
<Guest68497> nao sei!!!
<Elfon> vc tá rodando o que agora?
<Guest68497> win starter
<Guest68497> win 7 starter
<Elfon> faz o seguinte....baixa a  iso do ubuntu
<Elfon> depois baixa um programa pra criar um live usb
<Guest68497> ja baixei pela link da pagina o ubuntu
<Guest68497> tem alguma sugestao de programa pra criar o live
<Elfon> pode ser o liliusb
<Elfon> tu criar um pen drive bootável pelo windows mesmo com esse programa
<Elfon> depois configura o netbook pra dar boot pelo usb e seja feliz :)
<Elfon> mas sugiro rodar o live ao invés da instalação diretamente
<Elfon> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/lili-usb-creator.htm
<Elfon> tem muitas outras opções...mas essa tb é prática
<Guest68497> desculpe o desconhecimento mas rodar o live?? oq seria??
<Elfon> é rodar o sistema pelo usb ao invés de instalar diretamente
<Elfon> pq aí vc testa primeiro pra saber se tudo funciona bem
<Guest68497> ok grato pela atençao
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<tinoco> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> Guest68497: conseguiu?
<dotdotsquare> tardee
<mirqui> blza :)
<fodinha> alguem sabe ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<_Jimmy_> alvaro: boa noite
<alvaro> olá
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-18
<_Jimmy_> blz? lembra que me ajudou a fazer uns testes aqui ?
<_Jimmy_> minha placa de rede nao está ready no ubuntu
<alvaro> qual versão do ubuntu?
<alvaro> 12.04 ou 14.04?
<_Jimmy_> 13.10
<alvaro> ixi
<alvaro> essa versão está no fim do suporte
<_Jimmy_> cara, eu quero sair do windows por conta de keylogger
<alvaro> já usou Combofix no Windows?
<_Jimmy_> usei tudo
<alvaro> arranca tudo quanto é praga
<_Jimmy_> já troquei a placa de rede pra mudar o mac
<alvaro> qual configuração do seu pc?
<alvaro> vai ter que mudar desta versão, pois ela tá no fim
<_Jimmy_> qual info vc precisa saber do meu pc?
<alvaro> quanto de Memoria RAM, Processador etc
<alvaro> pra ver se ele aguenta a versão 14.04
<_Jimmy_> estou baixando a 14.04 pra 64bits
<alvaro> mas e a configuração do pc ?
<_Jimmy_> Tipo de processador	4x , 3000 MHz
<alvaro> se tiver menos de 4 gigas de RAM vai ter problemas
<_Jimmy_> DIMM1: 	8 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)  (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)
<alvaro> acredito que aguenta
<alvaro> O PROCESSADOR É DA amd?
<alvaro> se for recomendo por mais coolers, pois a CPU vai esquentar
<_Jimmy_> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz
<alvaro> aguenta tranquilo
<_Jimmy_> mas em modo 64 bits fica mais pesado, pelo menos no win ja percebi a diferença nos jogos
<alvaro> de uma olhada nisto antes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<_Jimmy_> nao tem nenhuma versao estavel ? outra distro pro ex
<alvaro> eu uso o Xubuntu 14.04
<alvaro> até agora não deu bug nenhum
<alvaro> mas fica a seu gosto
<alvaro> muda só a interface
<alvaro> usa Xfce em vez do Unity
<alvaro> é 6X mais leve
<alvaro> minha maquina já é meia velha
<_Jimmy_> acho que cheguei a usar o kde, gnome
<alvaro> tente o Kubuntu é em KDE
<_Jimmy_> tinha no meu pc velho, e detectou td automatico nele
<_Jimmy_> ai pego uma versao "nova" direto do site e ele enxerga a placa de rede
<alvaro> Xubuntu faz isso tambem
<_Jimmy_> diz que ela nao está ready
<_Jimmy_> ehto auto up eth0
<alvaro> complicado
<_Jimmy_> parece link down
<alvaro> te recomendo os "sabores" do Ubuntu
<_Jimmy_> se o hacker pegou o mac adress do meu pc
<alvaro> Xubuntu, Kubuntu ou Lubuntu
<_Jimmy_> ele consegue me hackear mesmo no linux ?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> consegue
<_Jimmy_> e por um keylogger aqui ?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> ele já sabe o seu endereço
<alvaro> MAC
<alvaro> só o seu pc que fica "dominado"
<alvaro> fez bem em trocar a placa de rede
<astroo-> esse e outro super "bug" na informatica
<alvaro> com isso mudou de endereço MAC
<astroo-> fica-se marcado para sempre
<alvaro> verdade
<BrunoPT> como é que foi hackeado pelo endereço mac? para isso ser possivel tinham que estar na mesma rede domestica
<alvaro> é por que não existe proteção para rede
<_Jimmy_> minha rede apareceu toda zoada
<alvaro> Wi FI ?
<alvaro> só pode
<_Jimmy_> cable
<alvaro> e sem senha
<_Jimmy_> só o cable modem antigo
<_Jimmy_> e nao compartilho com ngm
<_Jimmy_> nao tem wifi/wireless, nada ..
<alvaro> o virus é bem provavel de estar no Modem
<_Jimmy_> ta loco, como o cara fez isso
<alvaro> já perdi um por isso
<BrunoPT> o mais certo é alguem ter lhe colocado alguma aplicação no computador
<_Jimmy_> eu formatei o pc
<_Jimmy_> instalei 2 win7
<alvaro> e continua o virus lá?
<BrunoPT> e como é que sabe que tem um keylogger no computador?
<alvaro> tá estranho
<_Jimmy_> em 1 win7 eu so usei para jogar, download torrent, e no outro windows so pra acessar com senhas
<_Jimmy_> olha, eu pensei mto, se nao for o key logger no pc, foi roubo de senha pelo email
<alvaro> 2 windows na mesma maquina e com a mesma versão?
<alvaro> isso dá pau mesmo
<_Jimmy_> acho que um moda pra 32 bits e o outro 64 bits
<BrunoPT> é mais certo a segunda hipotese, ou entao instalou alguma aplicação maliciosa depois de formatar
<astroo-> _Jimmy_  ve o privado
<alvaro> ferrou
<_Jimmy_> até agora tudo bem instalado
<_Jimmy_> nao deu problema
<_Jimmy_> se eu tiver no win que está gravado em c: eu nao posso gravar arquivos no d:
<alvaro> astroo- ele não vê
<_Jimmy_> sempre instalando no lugar certo, nao da problema
<alvaro> para que 2 ?
<alvaro> só um já dá uma dor de cabeça danada
<_Jimmy_> em 1 , eu baixava torrents
<_Jimmy_> e no outro, usava senhas
<_Jimmy_> nesse outro nao tinha nada instalado, nada .. nada nada
<_Jimmy_> so o windows e os sites seguros
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: nao era mais facil usar uma maquina virtual para os torrents?
<_Jimmy_> tive senha roubada, entendeu
<_Jimmy_> existe a possibilidade do cara ter feito algo com o modem ou tao de zoeira ?
<alvaro> é possivel sim
<astroo-> _Jimmy_   existe 1 programa chamado removeit gratis e deve apanhar a merda mas da por vezes algums falsos positivos
<astroo-> desculpem pessoal mas ele nao tem privado
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: é possivel, mas é trabalhoso, e que eu saiba você nao é o Barak Obama para terem tanto interesse em lhe hackear
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: não vale a pena fazer um bicho de 7 cabeças. Veja quem teve ou pode ter tido acesso fisico ao seu computador
<alvaro> uma vez peguei um tal de "Trojan Buker Gjs" deu uma canseira danada
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: ou entao veja se fez download e/ou instalou software "pirata"
<_Jimmy_> por isso eu tinha 2 windows
<alvaro> procure "rastros" deixados no navegador e no pc em geral
<_Jimmy_> em 1 eu arriscava instalar jogos de torrents
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: pode tambem ter algum CD ou pendrive infectado
<alvaro> tá explicado
<_Jimmy_> nao uso pendrive aqui , e o primeiro cd que gravei foi o ubuntu
<_Jimmy_> tenho o pc tem mais de 1 ano
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: isso nao protege nada... desde que o virus tenha acesso á outra partição ele pode infecta-la
<_Jimmy_> rs
<_Jimmy_> cara, nao infectei a usb
<BrunoPT> O software pirata que executou no windows 2 pode facilmente ter infectado o windows 1
<_Jimmy_> e ele vai conseguir infectar o linux da mesma forma ?
<BrunoPT> alias, o windows 1 pode ser mais facilmente infectado atraves do windows 2 do que atraves de ele mesmo
<alvaro> não
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: isso duvido bastante
<alvaro> mas como disse essa versão está quase vencendo
<_Jimmy_> essa que acabei de baixar ?
<_Jimmy_> 14,04 ?
<alvaro> 13.10 tá velha
<_Jimmy_> eu vou gravar a imagem aqui e torcer pra nao zoar o grub
<alvaro> essa é a  mais nova
<alvaro> não vai infectar não
<BrunoPT> 14.04 é a ultima, porem se vem de Windows é mais facil se adaptar ao Xubuntu ou ao Kubuntu
<_Jimmy_> eu ja usei o linux a uns anos atras
<alvaro> Xubuntu é mais parecido
<_Jimmy_> nao lembro a versao da conectiva
<_Jimmy_> e kurumin
<_Jimmy_> usei esses, e a uns 3 anos usei o mandriva
<alvaro> Lubuntu é praticamente igual (na aparencia)
<_Jimmy_> mas nunca tive um bug desse
<BrunoPT> que bug?
<alvaro> só tem uma coisa ?
<alvaro> Linux não roda jogos igual no Windows
<alvaro> alguns funcionam outros não
<BrunoPT> alvaro: tem a Steam com muitos jogos, e os Humble Bundle também
<alvaro> me refiro a jogos baixados de outros sites
<alvaro> principalmente sites piratas
<BrunoPT> alvaro: isso é algo que nao se deve fazer, assim vai comprometer a segurança
<alvaro> foi por isso que comentei, pois ele mesmo falou que baixava estes tipos de jogos
<alvaro> no Windows é pior ainda
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: instale software dos repositorios oficiais ou de outros repositorios de confiança. NUNCA instale software de fontes nao confiaveis nem execute comandos sem antes ler e ver o que eles fazem
<_Jimmy_> sim
<_Jimmy_> os jogos continuam no windows
<_Jimmy_> ;D
<_Jimmy_> to gravando a imagem, vou tentar rodar pelo live cd, se lá detectar o sinal de conexao
<chuim> _Jimmy_, pq nao usa um pendrive de boot? nunca mais gastei gravando cds :P
<_Jimmy_> dei sorte de ter os dvd aqui
<_Jimmy_> vou lá, volto ja
<platao> alo
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kaylalucas> ^^
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Vinicius> alguem sabe como ponhar a sidebar da uniy na parte de baixo do desktop?
<Vinicius> unity'
<mirqui> acho que só pode ocultar ele
<Vinicius> a blz
<mirqui> ou botar do lado direito ,
<Vinicius> eu achei um jeito mais desinstabiliza tudo. Deixa quieto :)
<Vinicius> obg msm assim
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Vinicius> só queria mudar pq não me acostumei ainda '-'.. usuário só de windows é #@$*
<mirqui> tenta o linux mint é bem parecido com o win
<Vinicius> vou ficar com o ubuntu msm eu me aqcostumo '-'
<mirqui> tranquilo tbm , só muda o visual
<mirqui> mas com o ubuntu 14 não consegui usar , deu muito bug
<Vinicius> hehe
<mirqui> a cereja do bolo para mim foi 12.04 e o 13
<mirqui> o 14 não me acertei
<KingCrimson> Vinicius, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dica-como-mudar-de-posio-o-launcher-unity/
<KingCrimson> ;)
<Vinicius> obg king foi fazer isso agr
<mfrgodoi> ola bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<mfrgodoi> blz
<mfrgodoi> e com vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mfrgodoi> tem ubuntu instalado na sua maquina?
<mirqui> sim , pq ?
<mfrgodoi> to com problemas na instalação de alguns programas
<mirqui> quais ?
<mfrgodoi> axo que e compatibilidade
<mfrgodoi> AMMYY ADMIN
<mfrgodoi> nao executa
<mirqui> tem a central de programas e o descobridor de muon
<mirqui> tenta por lá
<mfrgodoi> tem link
<mfrgodoi> ?
<mirqui> não , é do ubuntu mesmo
<mirqui> central de programas abre qualquer programa
<mfrgodoi> em que parte ele fica aqui no meu sistema acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14 64 bits sabe me infirmar?
<mirqui> muon abre programas .deb
<mfrgodoi> *informar
<mirqui> fez na barra lateral
<mfrgodoi> fazendo agora
<mirqui> uma sacolinha laranja
<mfrgodoi> encontrei e so localizar agora né?
<mirqui> sim , tem um campo de pesquisa
<mirqui> digita o que vc quer
<mirqui> no caso nome do programa
<mfrgodoi> consegui aqui valeu
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<lacabeza> aew pessoal
<xGrind> aow
<mirqui> blza :)
<lacabeza> sussa
<lacabeza> tipo, se eu criar ssh key com a mesma senha do meu usário, eu ainda assim vou precisar digitar a senha toda vez que eu for conectar em algum host (que tenha essa ssh key registrada lá)?
<hggdh> lacabeza: sim
<hggdh> lacabeza: na verdade, vai depender se tens um ssh agent a rodar ou não
<hggdh> mas a tua senha de usuário e a senha da(s) tua(s) chave(s) SSH nada tem a ver uma com a outra.
<lacabeza> eu tenho
<lacabeza> tipo, eu acabei de criar uma vpn
<lacabeza> dai to tentando configurar o ssh para autenticar automatico
<lacabeza> dai eu rodei: $ cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh root@104.131.30.155 "cat > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<lacabeza> dai verifiquei no servidor e tá lá o arquivo authorized_keys com minha chave
<lacabeza> mas quando tento logar, aparece: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<lacabeza> é estranho pq nem o comando $ ssh-copy-id root@104.131.30.155 funcionou
<lacabeza> resolvi. Achei na internet que é preciso rodar o comando $ ssh-add na minha máquina cliente
<Vinicius> alguem sabe me dizer o nome daquele jogo tipo World Warcraft que tem uns pinguins que explode... ele vem instalado no insigne momentum!
<galvao35> bpa tarde
<galvao35> estou tentando abrir alguns aplicativos no ubuntu e da ( imagem do nucleo gravada), que e isso?
<lacabeza> idk
<lacabeza> nunca vi isso
<Elfon> galvao35: tenho isso em alguns aqui...mas nem sei como resolve
<galvao35> Elfon, olha ai http://pastebin.com/XTpCqpic
<galvao35> radiotray e unity-control-center
<hggdh> galvao35: este programa recebeu um sigsegv, e um coredump foi gravadao
<galvao35> hggdh, como posso resolver?
<hggdh> galvao35: uu-c-c não deveria ter um sigsegv. Qual versão de Ubuntu estás a rodar?
<galvao35> ubuntu 14.04 . hggdh
<hggdh> galvao35: e está o sistema up-to-date?
<galvao35> nao entendi, hggdh
<galvao35> se esta atualizado?
<hggdh> galvao35: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> é
<galvao35> vou fazer aqui
<galvao35> atualizei mais continua, hggdh
<renato_> boa tarde
<BrunoPT> boa tarde
<galvao35> boa tarde
<abc> ola alg sabe se tem um IDE boa para desenvolver em .net para ubuntu?
<abc> ???
<Diego_> Boa Tarde
<Diego_> Estou instalando o ubuntu agora pera primeira vez
<Diego_> e gostaria de saber como adquirir um produto para
<Diego_> o ubuntu
<Diego_> tipo acesso remoto do windowns
<Diego_> windows
<deniskatko> olá, existe algum aplicativo para deficientes físicos poderem digitar textos através da fala?7
<pagahemm> holaa
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Neto_> Boa Tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<Neto_> eu estou com Ubuntu 12.04 x64, e como eu estava com dual boot com win 8.1 x64, eu tirei o windows e deixei só o ubuntu mas meus drivers eu não consigo instalar-los pois da erro, como devo proceder?
<mirqui> drivers do ubuntu ?
<Neto_> pois é
<Neto_> eu ainda estou aprendendo a lidar com este SO
<Neto_> na verdade eu tenho um SAMSUNG Ativ Book 2 com i3 3110M 2.4 Gz com placa integrada Intel Graphics 4000
<mirqui> vc usou live cd ?
<Neto_> usei
<Neto_> na verdade eu baxei daqi via torrent, e bootei o disco DVD
<mirqui> sua mídia está boa , intacta?
<Neto_> sem riscos
<Neto_> comprei virgem
<mirqui> está conectado a internet ?
<Neto_> estou
<mirqui> vc tem acesso a parte gráfica do ubuntu ?
<Neto_> dentro do S.O?
<mirqui> tem como acessar a central de programas ou o pacote synaptic ?
<mirqui> sim ,
<Neto_> tem um modo de atualizaçao em configuraçoes, mas qando eu atualizo , diz q nenhum drver prioritario disponivel
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado
<mirqui> mas se eu fosse vc instalava denovo
<mirqui> ai dá certo
<Neto_> eu devo baixa-lo?
<Neto_> eu  ja fiz 10 x
<mirqui> baixar o que ?
<Neto_> as astualizaçoes de drivers
<mirqui> faz o passo a passo padrão
<Neto_> hggdh
<mirqui> sim , ele é avançado em ubuntu
<Neto_> esse comando , tenho q usa-lo no terminal
<mirqui> não ahah ele é usuário :)
<Elfon> mirqui: baixa todas as atualizações primeiro
<Elfon> depois reinicia se necessário
<mirqui> isso tbm
<Neto_> ja fiz, foram qase 400 Mb
<mirqui> acho que o neto não fez o passo  a passo completo
<mirqui> sim , são muitos arquivos
<mirqui> mas não deveriam ser mais de 350 mb
<Neto_> +/- isso ai
<Neto_> 390 e alguma coisa
<mirqui> elfon dá uma ajuda ai
<Neto_> eu estou perguntando, pois qero girar games
<mirqui> é tranquilo
<Neto_> como no win 8.1 eu girava games com folga, entao eu baxei POL
<mirqui> depois de instalado
<Neto_> pois o Wine ñ faz milagre
<mirqui> tenta o playonlinux
<mirqui> são jogos on line ?
<Neto_> po veio, ñ fa de games on
<Neto_> ñ sou muito fã de games on
<mirqui> tenta o playon linux , é bom
<Neto_> mas eu tenho alguns camaradas, q jogam e me convidam e como um bom samaritano eu jg
<mirqui> roda um monte de aplicativos win
<Neto_> mas eu ja o POL, playonlinux
<mirqui> segunte
<mirqui> o legal seria ter dual boot
<Neto_> só qeria saber se era possivel atualiza-los, pois no SW Update da Samsung ñ fuciona com o Ubuntu
<mirqui> sevem ubuntu
<Elfon> mirqui: é por aí mesmo...baixa as atualizações depois tenta o playonlinux se não tiver uma versão nativa pra linux
<mirqui> neto vc não tem um win 7 a mão ?
<Neto_> eu ja baxei o play on linux, e ele ja baixou até o  Net framework 2.0
<Neto_> tenho o win 8.1 x64 mas o dual boot eu apagei
<mirqui> humm , tenta usar seus games então e vê o que dá :)
<Neto_> e no processo de deletar as partiçoes acabei colocando o linux na partiçao dev/sda  /
<mirqui> o win 8 é chato para fazer dual boot
<Neto_> com 480 gigas mas eu ñ estou conseguindo desmontar-la
<mirqui> o ubuntu formata automaticamente
<mirqui> sem erros
<Neto_> eu tentei colocar o win 8 devolta mas nao tinha drive disponivel
<Neto_> senhores eu agradeço por toda ajuda q me ofereceram, grato desde já
<mirqui> o win 8 aceita o uefi ?
<Neto_> ñ fiz o teste ainda, pois qando instalei o linux ele esta direto , ou seja ele abre pela bios
<Neto_> se eu mudar o modo ele nao abre
<mirqui> vc fez muita complicação
<mirqui> o ubuntu te pergunta se vai fazer duall boot ou apagar e reinstalar
<mirqui> agora não sei como está seu pc
<Neto_> ele perguntou mas eu preferi , tirar o win 8 e assim ele apagou as particoes q estavam
<Neto_> (C:) (D) e os 100 mb alocados pra o sistema
<mirqui> e apagou seus games ?
<Neto_> apagou td
<Neto_> começou do 0
<mirqui> ahaha é chato mas começa do zero
<Neto_> o disco ta vazio
<mirqui> cd win 8
<Neto_> é pen drive
<mirqui> instala win 8
<mirqui> instala ubuntu
<Neto_> configurei a BIOS pra bootar
<mirqui> faz dual boot
<Neto_> ja esta instalado
<mirqui> instala games no win 8
<Neto_> ñ rodo no disco
<Neto_> dvd
<mirqui> então é só esperar terminar a instalação :)
<Neto_> eu vou dar um tempo , qero aprender a mecher mais nele e depois eu mudo
<Neto_> se eu nao conseguir fazer o dual boot, peço a um camarada q é professor no Senac
<Neto_> o cara da aulas de programaçao, o cara é um genio
<Neto_> eu estou usando o linux por causa dele
<Neto_> mas agradeço desde ja a ajuda de vcs
<mirqui> eu comecei a usar de curioso
<mirqui> e como era de graça :) ,
<mirqui> mas comprei um win 7 do caribe para a minha mãe
<Neto_> mas é isso
<Neto_> eu qeria ter o alivio de tanto anti virus,
<Neto_> trojans, e aqi isso nao acontece
<mirqui> seguinte cara
<mirqui> se no win tem virus trojan , no ubuntu tem scripts
<mirqui> uso antivirus no linux tbm , só que é mais tranquilo
<Nilo_> [[[[sou novato em ubuntu e peço a ajuda para formatar e usar um pc velho como "servidor" de impressão.
<KingCrimson> hmmmmm
<Nilo_> [alguém tem uma sugestão?
<KingCrimson> Cara, sinceramente, é mais barato tu comprares um "servidor de impressão" do que montar um com o cups.
<KingCrimson> Na boa, sou usuário e entusiasta de SL, mas acho o cups uma bosta.
<KingCrimson> Muita coisa não funciona direito, se tu tens uma impressora em que os drivers estejam corretos, ele disperdiça folhas com impressões inúteis.
<Nilo_> é que, na verdade, é uma pequena rede onde tem 10 micros com windows xp misturado com win7 e 1 a 2 impressoras USB (laser e deskjet) a ser compartilhada
<Nilo_> por isso que pensei em ter uma máquina com ubuntu (que, teoricamente, usa menos recursos e roda bem em máquina menos possante) para compartilhar essas 2 impressoras
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Nilo_> e aí, será que com as minhas considerações tem alguma chance de usar o pc com ubuntu para compartilhar as 2 impressoras?
<BrunoPT> Nilo_: tem o Cups
<Nilo_> BrunoPT: desculpe-me pela "ignorância" mas, como disse, não entendo quase nada de linux - ubuntu. Esse "Cups" é um sistema como o ubuntu, ou um aplicativo a ser instalado dentro do ubuntu? Já li que é necessário também o "Samba". Correto?
<taca> Boa tarde
<taca> Rapazeada to precisando de uma confirmação de vocês ...   estou tendo problemas com carregamento de um popup fake de atualização do flashplayer
<taca> ele direciona pra um arquivo do 4shard
<taca> porém
<taca> unica coisa que percebi em comum entre os sites que estavam carregando isso é os que utilizam o google analitcs
<taca> alguem pode confirmar se esta tendo esse problema por ai
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<RodrigoMoura> pessoal, estou pensando em transitar do windows para linux
<BrunoPT> boa
<RodrigoMoura> gostaria de algumas informações a respeito das faltas que o linux possui em relkação ao windows
<RodrigoMoura> relação
<astroo-> jogos pc nao e muito bom
<RodrigoMoura> como por exemplo, há um reconhecimento automático de drivers? como som, video etc etc
<astroo-> nisso e facil
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<RodrigoMoura> o livecd detecta o hardware e instala os drivers?
<astroo-> e auto
<RodrigoMoura> hmm
<RodrigoMoura> qual distro vc prefere do linux?
<astroo-> ubuntu que e o mais auto em principio
<astroo-> eu nao tenho "gosto"
<RodrigoMoura> existe algum desnivel entre ubuntu e o mint?
<BrunoPT> o Mint é mais simples
<RodrigoMoura> mas ele é completo como o ubuntu?
<BrunoPT> O Ubuntu tem muito "bloat"
<RodrigoMoura> hmm
<BrunoPT> O mint é mais facil de utilizar para quem vem de windows
<RodrigoMoura> sim, mas qual a melhor em sua opinião?
<RodrigoMoura> eu não quero mergulhar numa distro incompleta
<BrunoPT> Eu não gosto do ubuntu devido á interface dele (Unity)
<RodrigoMoura> ou quase beta, cheia de bug
<BrunoPT> já o Mint tem o Cinnamon como padrão, que é mais simples
<RodrigoMoura> a interface realmente não atrai
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-19
<Ernandes> oo vida
<chuim> Ernandes, 0_0
<astroo-> Ernandes  ola
<pcosta> preciso de ajuda para instalar o driver de video nvidea, quando consigo acessa-lo, ele fala que preciso estar com root para instalar, mas em root, não consigo instalar
<pcosta> *nividia
<pcosta> **nvidia
<pcosta> preciso de ajuda para instalar o driver de video nvidia, quando consigo acessa-lo, ele fala que preciso estar com root para instalar, mas em root, não consigo instalar
<_Jimmy_> o ubuntu 14.04 tb nao reconheceu sinal de conexao (internet)
<renatokrause> Boa noite a todos.
<renatokrause> Alguém para dar uma ajudinha em C?
<astroo-> ola
<renatokrause> Estou com esse problema: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25916096/remove-dirt-in-result-of-decrypt-with-openssl-c-language
<astroo-> renatokrause  ve o privado
<renatokrause> ja resolvi astroo, no canal #c mesmo
<renatokrause> vou atualizar o stack
<renatokrause> muito muito obrigado
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest85951> Pessoal, gostaria de uma ajuda na instalação do Ubuntu no meu computador. Alguém pode?
<Guest85951> Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu, mas não consigo. Eu criei um DVD de instalação, a partir do arquivo ISO. Ele lê o CD normal, mostra o logo do Ubuntu e a barrinha indicando que está rodando. Porém, no meio, some tudo e fica assim. O que será isso?
<renatokrause> pode ser N coisas
<renatokrause> Guest85951, vc conferiu o hash da imagem antes de gravar?
<renatokrause> ja cogitou instalar por pen drive?
<renatokrause> qual versao do ubuntu?
<Yoners> bom dia!
<Yoners> alguem on?
<KingCrimson> Bom dia!
<rafaelcunha> Bom dia
<lacabeza> bom dia
<lacabeza> eu to tentando compilar um programa aqui (libgit2)
<lacabeza> e to recebendo o aviso "Could NOT find HTTP_Parser (missing:  HTTP_PARSER_INCLUDE_DIR HTTP_PARSER_LIBRARY)"
<lacabeza> sendo que eu tenho essa lib instalada: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhttp_parser.so.2.1
<lacabeza> o que será que eu to fazendo errado?
<dpasqualin> Olá, eu tenho uma dúvida sobre o repositório .deb do Ubuntu. Gostaria de saber que aplicação é utilizada para mantê-lo (como os desenvolvedores publicam novos pacotes, etc..)
<bonobomapper> Andei lendo código de conduta do IRC e tudo, e não vi restrições quanto à tratar de assuntos co-relacionados à Ubuntu, me desculpem se eu estiver errado...
<bonobomapper> Eu e alguns colegas tuxers estamos desenvolvendo uma distribuição semi-derivada de ubuntu com kernel XNU, e estamos em dúvida quanto aos aplicativos padrão...
<bonobomapper> Alguém do canal se incomodaria em opinar sobre o assunto?
<dpasqualin> Trabalho no C3SL, mantemos o Linux Educacional aqui, e utilizamos o reprepro + alguns scripts próprios para publicar pacotes, mas imagino que já existam coisas melhores.
<bonobomapper> @dpasqualin : launchpad.net
<dpasqualin> ok
<bonobomapper> (supondo que seu linux educacional seja derivado de ubuntu né... enfim...)
<dpasqualin> sim, é.
<dpasqualin> obrigado.
<dpasqualin> server freenode correto?
<bonobomapper> sim, essa sala aqui é no freenode.
<lacabeza> alguém ai manja de CMAKE? -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local/lib define que tudo que for compilado deve ser jogado no diretório especificado?
<bonobomapper> você está utilizando no lists.txt caminhos absolutos?
<bonobomapper> ("CMakeLists.txt")
<lacabeza> hmm provavelmente não
<lacabeza> é que eu to compilando um programa dos outros (não fui eu que fiz haha)
<lacabeza> https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2/blob/master/CMakeLists.txt
<lacabeza> mas tai o CMakeLists... vou procurar la
<lacabeza> o problema real mesmo, é que eu preciso compilar essa lib, pq o gitg tem ela como dependencia
<lacabeza> mas os arquivos .so que essa lib gera fica na pasta atual onde eu rodo o comando de compilar (mesmo quando eu compilo usando sudo)
<lacabeza> dai quando vou compilar o gitg, ele não acha as .so
<bonobomapper> tenta um: SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX < caminho >)
<bonobomapper> ANTES do PROJECT(libgit2 C)
<lacabeza> ok, vamo la
<bonobomapper> Cara... e eu aqui apanhando pra coisa similar, mas pra uma lib que tá tempo sem manutenção... (libglext)
<lacabeza> SET(CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX /usr/local)
<lacabeza> tem algum comando que exibe todas essas opções definidas no arquivo?
<bonobomapper> é pra ter, deixa eu ver aqui algo...
<bonobomapper> (Ando desacostumado a lidar com CMake's na unha ultimamente, só xCode pra "montar" eles pra mim... rsss)
<lacabeza> xD
<lacabeza> o --check-system-vars não serve
<bonobomapper> Cara, o pior que abrir ele numa boa IDE é mais simples do que tentar via CLI...
<bonobomapper> mas to vendo o que pode resolver aqui...
<lacabeza> bem, não sei exatamente qual era o problema
<lacabeza> mas parece que resolvou aquele set que vc sugeriu
<lacabeza> vlw
<bonobomapper> =D
<bonobomapper> cara... você usa linux à muito tempo?
<lacabeza> mais ou menos
<lacabeza> já uso linux há uns 5 ou 6 anos
<bonobomapper> opa, então já pode me ajudar com uma coisinha
<lacabeza> mas ma maior parte do tempo, fui só usuário noob mesmo
<lacabeza> diz ai
<bonobomapper> eu e uns amigos estamos fechando uma distribuição híbrida de TUX e XNU...
<bonobomapper> E estamos em dúvida quanto a alguns apps padrão...
<bonobomapper> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WKUQfAKDygPXuuyT2C-JR3ReC3pnU7f_pgKbE2hDH9k/viewform
<bonobomapper> =D
<bonobomapper> fiz um Google Form pra ver o que tuxers acham que é melhor...
<lacabeza> respondi
<bonobomapper> valeuuu! ^^
<lacabeza> pra edição de imagens, vcs vão usar o que? gimp ou inkscape?
<bonobomapper> bom, gimp é bitmap, e inkscape é vetorial
<bonobomapper> então AMBOS.
<bonobomapper> rss
<bonobomapper> Adobe CC tá rodando lindinho no nosso...
<bonobomapper> não sei se você notou, mas alguns apps são "Mac-Only" ali... Graças à hibridização com XNU e ao GNUStep... vários apps de Mac rodam bem tranquilo...
<lacabeza> não notei pq não tenho ideia de quais app são mac, já que nunca tive um mac
<lacabeza> hahah
<bonobomapper> MPlayerX, NeoOffice, Adium, Maxthon (Com Flash 15 e gestos)...
<bonobomapper> rsss
<lacabeza> a ta
<bonobomapper> NeoOffice é baseado no open, os 3 são né... rsss
<lacabeza> mas se sua distro tiver clementine instalado por padrão, sua distro merece respeito
<lacabeza> hahah
<bonobomapper> MPlayerX e SMPlayer são basicamente a mesma coisa também... Só que o MPlayerX é bonitão e suporta gestos...
<bonobomapper> Clementine pra mim é o melhor player que ecziste
<bonobomapper> =D
<bonobomapper> Só que a aparência dele, fala sério né, tem que melhorar um pouco... rsss
<krokus> bom dia
<krokus> meu ubuntu (14.04) nao reconhece a minha webcam, notebook Dell. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<bonobomapper> krokus: tenta um apt-get install cheese
<bonobomapper> ele tem drivers adicionais de webcams
<krokus> bonobomapper, ok vou tentar :)
<bonobomapper> ^^
<krokus> bonobomapper, cheese já é a versão mais nova.
<krokus> bonobomapper, deixa eu explicar melhor, o skype que nao esta reconhecendo a webcam, eu ainda nao testei com o cheese
<bonobomapper> Skype?
<bonobomapper> Skype no Linux não é uma brastemp, infelizmente...
<krokus> :\
<bonobomapper> Jitsi tem melhor compatibilidade e recursos com Skype do que o oficial...
<bonobomapper> #ficadica
<bonobomapper> ;)
<krokus> bonobomapper, testei o cheese agora, a webcam funcionouy perfeitamente ...
<krokus> bonobomapper, entendo, mas eu preciso do skype
<krokus> o Jitsi me conecta com minha conta do skype, bonobomapper ?
<bonobomapper> sim...
<bonobomapper> e outros protocolos também
<krokus> vou intalar o Jitsi entao
<bonobomapper> ^^
<bonobomapper> https://jitsi.org/
<bonobomapper> se quiser dar uma olhada nos recursos
<krokus> sim, vou olhar, obrigado :)
<bonobomapper> existem outros apps de ubuntu que também suportam Skype, mas eu recomendo particularmente esse...
<krokus> este nao precisa de instalar plugin para falar com conta do skype, nao é ?
<krokus> o kopete precisa de plugin, e ainda assim precisa do skype instalado e aberto
<bonobomapper> kopete e pidgin precisam
<bonobomapper> esse nem precisa.
<krokus> bom saber :)
<krokus> ja estou instalando :)
<bonobomapper> se não me engano, o Empathy também não precisa... mas o Empathy é particularmente bugado quanto ao consumo de processamento...
<krokus> sim
<bonobomapper> (Empathy e Pidgin... dois tratores de CPU)
<krokus> lol
<krokus> bonobomapper, firefox tambem rs
<bonobomapper> Firefox?
<krokus> isso
<krokus> :)
<krokus> o navegador da web firefox é um trator de cpu rs
<bonobomapper> nem sei, eu uso um híbridozinho entre Elementary OS (derivado de Ubuntu) e XNU...
<bonobomapper> Então uso Firefox de OSX... rsss
<bonobomapper> o Firefox de OSX tá muito bom.
<krokus> você usa um hibridozinho? qual é este programa hibrido que voce usa?
<bonobomapper> eu e alguns amigos ainda estamos brincando com a idéia
<bonobomapper> pretendemos soltar nossa distrôzinha dentro de uns 2 ou 3 meses...
<krokus> voce quer dizer um sistema operacional hibrido, nao é? ou seja osx.. voce nao usa ubuntu, bonobomapper ?
<bonobomapper> ainda temos que definir aplicativos padrão e afins... rsss
<bonobomapper> o kernel (que pra mim é o sistema operacional) tem uma arquitetura meio diversificada no meu caso... mistura de BSD, Linux e afins... É que nem pegar a arquitetura do OSX original (tirar a parte "fechada" da Apple) e colocar antes da interface, mais um kernel Linux...
<bonobomapper> A interface é o Pantheon Desktop, do Elementary OS... e pra rodar algumas coisinhas de OSX, fizemos uns complementos pro nosso frankenstein...
<bonobomapper> (Daniel Foré tá contribuindo para o "projetinho" também... rsss)
<krokus> bonobomapper, você é programador ?
<bonobomapper> programador não, engenheiro de software.... rsss
<krokus> hum
<krokus> bonobomapper, por que a sua distro utiliza elementos do bsd e Elementary OS, por que nao ser um linux puro ?
<bonobomapper> compatibilidade com algumas coisinhas
<bonobomapper> rsss
<bonobomapper> por ex... Adobe CC roda "nativo" no nosso
<bonobomapper> o XNU é a parte importante na verdade... rsss
<krokus> bonobomapper, isso nao quer dizer que voce esta abandonando o ubuntu, certo?
<bonobomapper> não
<bonobomapper> por isso a camada linux
<krokus> por que o XNU é a parte importante?
<bonobomapper> para podermos criar coisinhas para o nosso OS em VALA, e o pessoal do Ubuntu também poder usufruir
<bonobomapper> http://www.puredarwin.org/
<bonobomapper> puredarwin é o nosso XNU de base.
<krokus> hum
<bonobomapper> GNUStep faz as vezes de Cocoa, para compatibilidade com apps como Adium e afins no nosso os...
<bonobomapper> enfim...
<bonobomapper> o melhor dos dois mundos.
<bonobomapper> rsss
<krokus> bonobomapper, Darwin é um sistema operacional open source, correto? este sistema foi a origem do atual MAC OS X ?
<bonobomapper> esse sistema é a base do OSX até hoje.
<krokus> bonobomapper, o sistema OSX funciona somente em PCs da apple. o Darwin tambem funciona somente em PCs da apple?
<bonobomapper> PureDarwin, OpenDarwin, Darwin (APSL), todos rodam em computadores comuns...
<krokus> bonobomapper, talvez voce possa me ajudar, eu uso ubuntu ja a algum tempo, mas nunca consegui deixa-lo leve realmente
<krokus> bonobomapper, a interface que eu uso é o Metacity (gnome fallback)
<krokus> ja desinstalei muitos servicos importantes
<krokus> quando eu reinicio o sistema, parece que tudo vai bem, mas depois de algum tempo, o sistema comeca a consumir memoria e cpu e fica mais lento
<bonobomapper> Quantos GB de ram e qual GPU?
<krokus> eu uso um Dell com processador i5 e GB de ram, bonobomapper
<bonobomapper> 14.04 LTS?
<krokus> eu percebi que os grandes viloes do consumo de memoria sao os navegadores web
<krokus> sim, bonobomapper , eu uso o ubuntu 14.04 LTS atualizada
<bonobomapper> estranho o consumo de memória...
<krokus> sim, tambem acho estranho
<bonobomapper> realmente, os navegadores ferram
<bonobomapper> pegasse com certeza o gnome-system-monitor né, pra acompanhar o consumo...
<bonobomapper> vou fazer uma VM com metacity aqui pra ver o que rola... simulando um i5-Quad com HD4000 e 8gb de RAM...
<krokus> eu uso 2 navegadores abertos, uso chromium e firefox, o chromim consome menos memoria que o firefox e navega mais rapido, mas ainda assim pesa
<bonobomapper> Chromium consumindo menos que firefox? acho que tem coisa errada aí
<bonobomapper> que extensões tens no teu Firefox?
<bonobomapper> já verificou se não tem flash's duplicados?
<bonobomapper> (Um dos motivos pelos quais hibridizamos foi o tal do flash... Já que o de Ubuntu é velho.)
<krokus> eu uso algumas extensoes para baixar videos, noscript, restart, e mais outra que inibe publicidades em flash
<krokus> flash duplicado? como faco pra saber se tenho?
<bonobomapper> só ver em Plugins
<krokus> bonobomapper, perdão, eu me desconectei
<bonobomapper> Só conferir na parte de Plugins do Firefox...
<_krokus> bonobomapper, até onde você leu minha mensagens?
<bonobomapper> que o firefox tá consumindo mais memória que o Chromium
<_krokus> ok
<bonobomapper> acho que você pode ter Flash duplicado nele
<_krokus> vou enviar de novo
<_krokus> bonobomapper, tenho o shockwave flash
<_krokus> existem alguns plugins para video: windows media player plugin, divx web plugin
<_krokus> tem um plugin: gnome shell integration, sera que posso desativar esse plugin?
<bonobomapper> metacity gosta disso... rsss
<_krokus> bonobomapper, talvez eu possa desinstalar tambem o plugin: itunes application detector?
<bonobomapper> só tem UM Shockwave flash?
<bonobomapper> e esse do iTunes pode tirar... rsss
<_krokus> bonobomapper, isso
<_krokus> somente um
<_krokus> posso tirar o gnome shell integration tambem?
<bonobomapper> to tentando achar alguma extensão que analise o impacto no desempenho das outras extensões
<bonobomapper> essa do gnome é legal deixar, para fazer ele trabalhar legal com o metacity
<_krokus> certo
<_krokus> boiko_, tem um skype  buttons for kopete, acho que posso remover esse tambem, ja que vou usar o Jitsi, certo?
<_krokus> bonobomapper, _, tem um skype  buttons for kopete, acho que posso remover esse tambem, ja que vou usar o Jitsi, certo?
<bonobomapper> claro...
<bonobomapper> ^^
<bonobomapper> pra mim, o Jitsi só perde pro Adium... Uma pena que eu ainda não consigo compilar o Adium com GNUStep para Ubuntu...
<bonobomapper> AAhhhh... Qual driver de GPU você tá usando? Proprietário ou OpenSource?
<_krokus> bonobomapper, e estes plugins para video, sera que he bom deixa-los para o caso de eu ter de visualizar videos nas paginas web? exemplo: Divx web player, Quick time plugin, vlc multimidia plugin, windows media player plugin
<_krokus> talvez sejam desnecessarios, porque visualizo mais videos no youtube que precisa do flash, outros videos em paginas web dificilmente eu vejo diretamente pela pagina web
<bonobomapper> qual o player que você usa por padrão?!
<_krokus> bonobomapper, driver de GPU? eu nao instalei nenhum driver , eu instalei o ubuntu e mantenho os drivers da distro
<bonobomapper> tenta ver no preferências do sistema se tem algum driver adicional... talvez isso te ajude...
<_krokus> por padrao eu uso o totem, o vlc e o audacious
<bonobomapper> bom... você realmente tem muitos plugins multimidia
<bonobomapper> tem um do gstreamer pro Firefox... podes optar por ele ou o VLC... tanto plugin assim não é legal...
<bonobomapper> (se você usa mais o Totem, gstreamer né... rsss)
<bonobomapper> Se bem que o totem anda meio bixado...
<_krokus> eu nao vou desinstalar, soh vou desativar, e tambem o vlc nao deve ser necessario, se algum dia precisar de visualizar algum video ou musica no site eu reativo
<bonobomapper> na dúvida é melhor né... ^^
<Guest16218> boa tarde
<_krokus> bonobomapper, eu ja sei para que serve o "GNOME Shell Integration". isto serve para instalar extensões do gnome shell
<_krokus> eu nao uso gnome shell, entao nao me serve
<bonobomapper> aahh
<bonobomapper> não usa NADA
<_krokus> isso
<bonobomapper> nem indicators? e talz?
<bonobomapper> então tira ué
<bonobomapper> rsss
<bonobomapper> é que eu sempre uso uma coisinha ou outra do gnome-shell por aqui... rsss
<_krokus> eu uso indicadores no painel do gnome metacity, mas nao tem nada a ver com o firefox
<_krokus> no firefox eu nao uso extensoes do gnome shell
<_krokus> bonobomapper, eu deixei soh os plugins flash e java instalados, estes sei que uso
<bonobomapper> rsss
<bonobomapper> meu FF tá igual aqui, + gnome-shell... visto que brinco com umas integraçõezinhas meio loucas... rsss
<_krokus> a que integracoes voce se refere, bonobomapper ?
<bonobomapper> widgets e umas coisinhas mais, conversando legal com o ff
<bonobomapper> rss
<_krokus> hum
<_krokus> bonobomapper, eu tenho o xfce em outro notebook, gostei muito dessa interface, gnome pra mim quase nao vou usar mais
<bonobomapper> (e só uso o FF no meu ubuntu gnome-remix né)
<_krokus> eu pretendo trazer o xfce pra ca tambem
<bonobomapper> xfce é muuuuito leve
<bonobomapper> rsss
<_krokus> bonobomapper, isso
<_krokus> bem leve e bem desenhado tambem
<bonobomapper> a estética dele não me agrada muito...
<bonobomapper> sou é fã do visual do Elementary OS... do Freya em específico...
<_krokus> serio? uma das coisas que mais gostei foi a estetica, bem economica, intuitiva, eficaz
<_krokus> estes que voce citou eu nao conheco
<bonobomapper> tanto que minha distro hibridazinha tá com a interface do Elementary em cima... rsss
<bonobomapper> www.elementaryos.org
<_krokus> hum
<bonobomapper> dá pra instalar em cima de ubuntu, mas não tem a mesma harmonia...
<_krokus> bonobomapper, aquele painel de baixo no estilo Mac OS X, pode ser feito no xfce tambem
<_krokus> bonobomapper, voce pode personalizar o xfce e deixar como quiser
<_krokus> ate a tela de login pode ser personalizada , voce pode instalar o lightdm
<bonobomapper> eu sei disso, mas o comportamento de tudo, no elementary OS, é difícil explicar... rss
<bonobomapper> (elementary OS usa lightdm)
<_krokus> o lightdm he bem interessante sim
<_krokus> bonobomapper, estou indo agora
<bonobomapper> ok...
<_krokus> bonobomapper, obrigado pela ajuda
<bonobomapper> precisando... pretendo virar regular por aqui... rsss
<_krokus> até logo
<_krokus> bonobomapper, pretendo vir aqui mais regularmente tambem
<_krokus> bonobomapper, quando puder eu te falo dos resultados de desinstalar os plugins do firefox
<bonobomapper> ok ok... ^^
<bonobomapper> quando puderes dá uma opinada nessa enquetezinha: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WKUQfAKDygPXuuyT2C-JR3ReC3pnU7f_pgKbE2hDH9k/viewform?usp=send_form
<bonobomapper> é pra me ajudar a escolher os apps padrão da distro híbrida antes de soltar pro pessoal... rsss
<_krokus> sim, vou fazer isso
<_krokus> certo :)
<galvao35> boa tarde
<galvao35> estou com esse problema no meu ubuntu  http://pastebin.com/XTpCqpic, gostaria de ajuda
<Ernandes> vixx
<galvao35> boa tarde
<galvao35> to precisando de ajuda
<BrunoPT> galvao35: diga
<galvao35> BrunoPT, como conseguir a lista de repositorios oficiais do ubuntu 14.04, eu fui seguir um tutorial aqui e apague tudo
<galvao35> quero readicionar tudo
<BrunoPT> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<galvao35> valeu BrunoPT, obrigado
<BrunoPT> de nada galvao35 :)
<galvao35> BrunoPT, depois de gerar a lista, como faco pra adicionar?
<BrunoPT> galvao35: é no ficheiro /etc/apt/sources.list
<galvao35> ok valeu
<galvao35> BrunoPT, ao digitar  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list",  abriu o gedit com uma listra vermelha informando o seuinte:  " /etc/apt/source.list"   Por favor, verifique se voce difgitou a localizacao corretamente e tente de novo
<BrunoPT> verifique se escreveu correctamente. /etc/apt/sources.list
<galvao35> escrevi
<galvao35> BrunoPT, apaguei tudo na pasta apt, e recriei o aruivo sources.list e copiei par a a pasta , parece que deu ceto
<lacabeza> haha velhos tempos que eu ficava alterando os sources
<galvao35> BrunoPT, apos sudo apt-get update, deu essa mesagem http://pastebin.com/HsMSZyKS
<Leandro__> Oii
<Leandro__> estou usando o Ubuntu 14.04, e não encontro o Akype para instalar
<Leandro__> *Skype
<Leandro__> nao tem mais o Skype para Ubuntu ?
<KingCrimson> Tem
<KingCrimson> Baixa na página do skype, instale e seja feliz :)
<Leandro__> Poucos programas no Linux que pena
<Leandro__> mais está melhorando com compatibilidade de drivers
<Leandro__> Obrigado
<Ernandess> rs
<KingCrimson> Ah pare
<KingCrimson> Sério, tudo bem que aqui é um canal de ajuda, mas é foda esse tipo de cidadão não perder 10 minutos de sua vida e fazer uma PESQUISA e LER os artigos e howto's.
<Ernandess> rss
<Ernandess> ta certo!
<Hugo> olá pessoal, tudo bem?
<Guest29358> olá pessoal, tudo bem?
<Guest29358> Tenho uma dúvida.
<Guest29358> Sou usuário do Windows 8, mas gostaria de mudar para o Ubuntu
<Guest29358> Fiz o beckup de todas as minhas pastas com arquivos para um hd externo.
<Guest29358> Depois de instalar o ubuntu, é só eu copiar tudo do meu hd para o sistema que terei acesso?
<Guest29358> [16:46] <Guest29358> olá pessoal, tudo bem? [16:46] <Guest29358> Tenho uma dúvida. [16:46] <Guest29358> Sou usuário do Windows 8, mas gostaria de mudar para o Ubuntu [16:47] <Guest29358> Fiz o beckup de todas as minhas pastas com arquivos para um hd externo. [16:47] <Guest29358> Depois de instalar o ubuntu, é só eu copiar tudo do meu hd para o sistema que terei acesso?
<bonobomapper> Opa, estamos fechando por aqui uma distro semi-derivada de ubuntu, focada em compatibilidade adicional com XNU e BSD...
<bonobomapper> E atualmente precisamos de opiniões sobre os apps padrão para a distro... Quem topar opinar sobre... https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WKUQfAKDygPXuuyT2C-JR3ReC3pnU7f_pgKbE2hDH9k/viewform?usp=send_form
<galvao35> pessaol, quando ao tentar a brir um programa, da "imagem do nucleo gravada" isso e o que?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<bonobomapper> boa tarde... ^^
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<bonobomapper> sim sim... ^^, e por aí... trusty já?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> não te entendi
<bonobomapper> Ubuntu é o assunto da sala, a versão atual (14.04) se chama Trusty Tahr... rssss
<mirqui> haa , não gostei muito
<mirqui> usei por um tempo a 12.10 e a 13
<mirqui> não davam tanto problema
<bonobomapper> 13.04 ou 13.10... rsss
<bonobomapper> 12.04 e 14.04 são mais estáveis, LTS (versões de longo termo) e afins... por isso normalmente os derivados são em cima dessas versões... rsss
<mirqui> 12.04 e 13 são boas , a verção 14 para mim não gostei
<mirqui> sempre davam erro interno
<bonobomapper> Bom... eu agora to usando uma mistureba de 14.04 com XNU... rsss
<bonobomapper> E tá muito bom, utilizar só o que realmente interessa do 14.04...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YokoBR> pessoal, alguem ja recuperou dados de um hd com linux?
<YokoBR> depois de formatar
<astroo-> existe programas mas e preciso cuidado
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<bonobomapper> INSERT LINUX resolve isso...
<bonobomapper> (é um livecd especializado nesse tipo de coisa)
<bonobomapper> também tem o TestDisk, que vem com o PhotoRec... que recupera mais do que fotos...
<bonobomapper> MAS NUNCA RODE NO HD QUE QUER RECUPERAR!
<YokoBR> bonobomapper, utilizei muitissimo pouco depois de formatar
<bonobomapper> mesmo assim, tu nunca sabe sobre qual bloco o OS vai escrever as novas informações
<bonobomapper> sem falar nas questões de acesso montagem e afins...
<bonobomapper> isso simplesmente NÃO SE FAZ...
<YokoBR> Tô ligado
<YokoBR> Depois que descobri que ia pracisar do arquivo nao usei mais
<bonobomapper> boota num live, pega algum app desses e resolve... nem é difícil...
<bonobomapper> rss
<YokoBR> é foda, um cliente me processou e toda a conversa do skype que prova que o que ele diz é mentira estava lá
<bonobomapper> faça isso ué
<bonobomapper> porque ignorar o que você sabe que é o procedimento correto?
<bonobomapper> faz um live em outra máquina e boota no seu e restaura o que precisa para uma unidade externa
<Guest32045> oi eu tenho uma duvida depois de baixar o ubunto tem que fazer o que pra estalar?
<astroo-> Guest32045  ola
<astroo-> vai buscar o livecd e corre sem instalar para ver se reconhece todo o hardware bem
<Neto> boa noite
<Neto> ontem eu estive aqi com uma duvida sobre drivers
<Neto> driver
<astroo-> ola
<Neto> traduçao automatica
<Neto> to tc em ingle e ta traduzindo
<Neto> vou relogar
<Rudolf> wtf?
<Neto> voltei
<Neto> eu instalei o ubuntu em meu pc, mas acho q fiz uma m....
<Ernandess> fez mesmo
<Rudolf> heuehieuhiueh
<Rudolf> sinceridade acima de tudo
<Neto> eu coloqei a pasta  /dev/sda2 montado
<Neto> em ext4 /
<Neto> e ñ consigo desmontar
<Rudolf> reboot
<Neto> ñ consigo fazer dual boot com win 8.1
<Rudolf> Neto: tira o windows 8.1
<Neto> o ubuntu inicia atraves da BIOS direto
<Neto> qando coloco o windows no pendrive bootavel, o mesmo nao consigo instalar por q nao disco disponivel....q eu loucura q eu fiz
<Rudolf> huheiuheiuehiuh
<Rudolf> perdidinho
<Neto> q eu devo fazer, vcs aconselham formatar denovo?
<bispotux> Será que alguém poderia me dar uma força, to tentando fazer upgrade do ubuntu 12 pro 14.4
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda sempre
<bispotux> tem alguma forma de fazer isso através do sistema de update ou eu tenho que baixar o iso e instalar tudo do 0?\
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> se quer que as coisas funcionem sim
<bispotux> vc tá falando instalar do 0, certo?
<bispotux> ok
<bispotux> baixei o iso, como que eu monto no USB?
<alvaro> qual versão está instalando ?
<alvaro> ou quer instalar?
<bispotux> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<bispotux> essa é a que eu to usando
<bispotux> quero instalar a 14.04
<alvaro> por que quer trocar?
<alvaro> está funcionando tudo direito?
<bispotux> pq é uma máquina que eu comprei, vou dar pro meu pai, quero dar redondinho
<bispotux> limpinha
<alvaro> vixi
<bispotux> já que vou instalar, já quero instalar a mais nova
<alvaro> bispotux dá uma olhada e depois se decida
<alvaro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<bispotux> já achei aqui como faz, vlw
<alvaro> boa sorte
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-20
<severo> prezados,
<severo> tem alguma forma de eu recuperar minha senha de acesso do ubuntu
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> severo  ve o privado
<Lucas_> Baixei a IOS do Ubunto 14.04 e essa porra não tá indo pro boot
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Lucas_> tava usando o unetbootin e não tá indo todos os arquivos, so vai uns 3% e olhe lá
<astroo-> mais nao sei e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" na hora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Test> oi pessoal podiam me dizer kanto ocupa a nova versao do ubuntu instalada?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sky_fy> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<sky_fy> tudo joia
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Ernandes> kk
<mlisram> boa tarde
<mlisram> Alguém saberia me dizer sobre um DVR para câmeras de segurança que rode em Ubuntu?
<TiagoS> Galera, alguém sabe como eu posso configurar meu teclado quando eu acesso o terminal? quando eu acesso o terminal ele esta todo desconfigurado e quando saio do terminal ele volta ao padrão.
<Ernandes> loadkeys br-abnt2
<TiagoS> nada ainda deu certo...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hoffmann> Boa tarde a todos!
<hoffmann> Já está disponível o driver para o leitor biométrico do dell Vostro 5470?
<astroo-> ola
<_Jimmy_> Emilio_Eiji: eae
<_Jimmy_> BrunoPT: eae
<BrunoPT> _Jimmy_: boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<_Jimmy_> noite
<_Jimmy_> pessoal eu fiz com o teste pra conectar a internet usando o live cd do ubuntu 14.04 .. e nao reconheceu a conexao com a internet cabeada aqui
<_Jimmy_> desativei a placa de rede no windows, e mesmo assim nao teve jeito ..
<_Jimmy_> alguem sabe se precisa digitar algum comando pra ativar a placa de rede e fazer ela funcionar ?
<astroo-> hoffmann  ve o privado
<krokus> boa noite, alguem sabe como fazer o jitsi funcionar? eu clico no icone do programa no menu, mas nao inicia
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<krokus> certo
<krokus> rs
<wesleycoder> bom dia
<wesleycoder> boa noite aliás...
<wesleycoder> alguém aí conhece um canal de node.js?
<wesleycoder> em português por favor.
<alvaro> sobre o que é ?
<wesleycoder> estou tentando iniciar um servidor de irc em node.js
<wesleycoder> achei esse repo https://github.com/alexyoung/ircd.js
<wesleycoder> queria encontrar alguém que já lidou com isso...
<alvaro> estou procurando aguarde
<wesleycoder> ok
<astroo-> ola
<wesleycoder> olá
<alvaro> tem não
<alvaro> ingles, ja, pl, tw
<alvaro> só
<alvaro> portugues não
<alvaro> isso na freenode
<wesleycoder> inglês, qual vc tem?
<alvaro> #Node.js
<alvaro> 1264 usuarios
<wesleycoder> obrigado!
<alvaro> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-21
<Elfon_> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Crossfire_> olá!!!
<Crossfire_> Tenho um notebook acer aspire q o bright como faço pra arrumar. Por favor ajudem!!!
<Crossfire_> tecla fn do bright...ops
<Crossfire_> a tecla fn do volume esta funcionando certinho...
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> bl
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Ernandes> tranquilo hj
<mirqui> blza :) , isto que serve
<Ernandes> ainda bem rs
<mirqui> vou almoçar :) , bom almoço a todos
<zin3> Olá, quero trocar o numero do dns na minha maquina mas nao consigo
<zin3> tentei alterar pelo resolv.conf mas há um aviso informando que qualquer alteração não será salva
<zin3> também tentei através do network-manager mas ele não me da uma opcao para salvar
<zin3> =(
<rssolivei> no nm só se vc usar ip fixo
<Ernandes> esse network-manager so encomoda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> alguem usa arduino pra hobby aqui?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<BrunoPT> Ernandes: eu
<Ernandes> aee
<Ernandes> vc ja vendeu algo que fez com arduino?
<BrunoPT> Ernandes: nao, mas tou neste momento a fazer um produto para vender
<Ernandes> BrunoPT, nemme fala.. chega de so brincar
<Ernandes> BrunoPT, precisamos usar isso pra fazer grana rss
<nadia> Celtx, alguém?
<astroo-> ola
<nadia> Oie. Estou tentando instalar o celtx, e depois e vários erros o que agora é que quando tente fechar o programa não consigo salvar nada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaroamado> Boa Tarde a todos
<alvaroamado> Sou novo!!!
<astroo-> ola  bem-vindo
<alvaroamado> O que esta acontecendo aqui?
<astroo-> 1 pessoa com 1 duvida
<lieber> bem vindo alvaroamado
<alvaro> instalei o Xchat agora, é melhor?
<alvaro> voces preferem pelo site ou pelo Xchat?
<lieber> xchat é bão
<alvaro> mais voces são timidos nao falam nada
<alvaro> estou usando o ubuntu ja usava antes mais agora estou descobrindo a comunidade
<astroo-> a internet e toda "timida"
<nadia> é vero
<alvaro> aqui eu acho que deveria fazer perguntas ou duvidas sobre como utilizar o ubuntu né?
<lieber> alvaro, sim e seja bem vindo.
<lieber> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<astroo-> metade do tempo ´+- nao tem pessoal a ajudar e deixar sempre 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro> não consigo mudar a area de trabalho do ubuntu 14.04 pelos comando CTRL + ALT + SETAS, alguem poderia me ajudar, mudou o comando ou estou fazendo errado?
<alvaro> Alguem sabe o comando para mudar as areas de trabalho no ubuntu 14.04, ainda não consegui aqui no meu?
<hggdh> alvaro: vá ao Settings/Keyboard; seleccione "Shortcuts". É lá que moram os shortcuts
<hggdh> (em Ingles, meu sistema é em Ingles. Lamento.)
<alvaro> Muito Obrigado pela ajuda hggdh eu consegui configurar, ingles não foi o problema...
<LionBR> gostei do http://www.criarchat.com.br
<LionBR> parece ter 100% de compatibilidade com os browsers para linux
<chuim> fizeram fork do systemd... será que da tempo do debian/ubuntu repensarem na adoção?
<Nei_> como fazer o boot aparecer no windows 8 ele informa q tem um arquivo do ubuntu corrompido
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-14
<fantasma> hi
<fantasma> helow
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Art_> hi
<Art_> se eu baixar o ubuntu ira desinstalar o meu windows
<Art_> If I baxa the Ubuntu it will uninstall my widows ?
<Art_> windows!!!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> bão
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisboa> tarde
<alvarosmo> boa tarde, alguém tem um passo a passo bem explicadinho referente a lvm? Entendi o conceito mas estou penando em alguns pontos....
<Halley> boa tarde!
<Halley> Gostaria de saber se há uma versão do ubuntu 64 bits que possa ser instalados em maquina que tenha o secury boot no formato GPT?
<alvarosmo> Halley, nao tem como desativar o secury boot na UEFI ?
<Halley> tentei, mas naum deu.
<Halley> o note é um samsung
<Halley> NP370E4K
<Halley> Versão da Bios P02RCX
<alvarosmo> Halley, cara sofri semana passada com um samsung, entrei com um live cd do ubuntu, e fui la e formatei o hd no tipo ms-dos (MBR), lá no aplicativo disco. Porém eu tinha conseguido desativar o secury boot e alterei de uefi para cmos ou legacy....
<Halley> foi o pior note q encontrei para fazer o dual boot.
<Halley> nem a CCE conseguiu ser pior.
<alvarosmo> samsung é uma bucha Halley
<Rudolf> uefi bugado
<Rudolf> é o que mais da pau
<Halley> é verdade. no boot da bios aparece: boot device priority / secure boot control / fast bios mode / pxe oprom
<alvarosmo> Halley, alguns técnicos entram pelo windows e atualizam a bios/uefi dele, verifica no site se tem alguma atualização
<Rudolf> leia toda a documentação
<alvarosmo> Halley, desabilita o fast bios mode, se deixar ativado nao pega pendrive botável
<Rudolf> e procure por possíveis pessoas que se deram mal
<Rudolf> e o que fizeram para recuperar a bios
<Halley> fiz isso.
<Halley> desabilitei o secure boot e fast bios mode.
<Halley> qdo desabilite o secure boot, o sacana disponibiliza 3 opcoes: csm os, uefi os e csm and uefi os.
<alvarosmo> Halley, deixa csm que é o legacy na vdd
<Halley> Testei csm and uefi os, instalou o ubuntu 64 bits, mas nao gerou menu de boot.
<Halley> fast bios desativa?
<alvarosmo> entra live cd, vai em discos e bem encima tem um menu, selecione formatar, ai aparece se vc quer formatar tipo gpt ou mbr
<Halley> pelo live cd do ubuntu?
<Halley> Vc sabe dizer, se ao usar esse procedimento a particao de recuperacao da samsung é deletada?
<Halley> ???
<Rudolf> Halley: se feita corretamente, não
<Rudolf> Halley: se fizer de qualquer jeito, o risco é bem grande
<Rudolf> Halley: já sabe qual é a partição de recuperação?
<Halley> sim.
<Halley> boot pelo live cd do linux?
<Halley> ???
<Rudolf> 13:47 < alvarosmo> entra live cd, vai em discos e bem encima tem um menu, selecione formatar, ai aparece se vc quer formatar tipo gpt ou mbr
<alvarosmo> eu fiz isso semana passada, uma usuaria queria o windows 7 ao inves do 8, tive que formatar pra mbr pra aceitar, faz o mesmo que vai dar certo :D
<marcelodumau> boa tarde pessoal
<elisboa> tarde
<marcelodumau> alguem está tendo o mesmo erro que eu ? desde que eu instalei o ubuntu 15.04 a primeira vez ele para a inicialização um pouco antes da tela de login e dai eu tenho que ligar o notebook de novo, ai sim aparece a tela de login, alguem ja viu isso antes ?
<elisboa> esse erro eu nunca vi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-15
<joao> alguem ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<joao> cara eu estou com um pendrive que tem uns arquivos que nao consigo excluir.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<joao> beleza
<Rudolf> joao: erro?
<joao> aparece isso
<joao> boot: Unable to trash file: Permission denied
<Rudolf> trash?
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> coisa de windows
<Rudolf> joao: sudo su -
<Rudolf> joao: cd /lugar/do/pendrive
<Rudolf> joao: rm -rf arquivo
<joao> eu estava tentando fazer um pen drive bootavel do ubuntu mas nao rodou ai eu fui apagar os arquivos do pen drive e nao consegui
<Rudolf> joao: se vc vai zerar basta mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXY
<Rudolf> joao: XY você tem que descobrir para o seu caso
<Rudolf> joao: dmesg |grep sd pode te ajudar
<joao> nao sei porque o ubuntu nao rodou
<Rudolf> joao: " Permission denied"
<joao> sera que foi por isso? eu fiz pelo unetbootin
<Rudolf> joao: pergunta errada
<joao> eu uso o lubuntu faz pouco tempo. to tentando rodar o ubuntu pelo pen drive
<Rudolf> deus é mais
<Rudolf> joao: faz um ls -l no arquivo que você não apaga
<Rudolf> joao: provavelmente o sistema automontou como um usuário direferente do seu
<Rudolf> joao: ou sem as devidas permissões
<joao> como assim? sou novato no linux
<Rudolf> joao: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> joao: sugiro estudar linux
<joao> eu usavao windows 7
<joao> mas bugou ai eu intalei o lubuntu
<joao> eu gostei do linux
<Rudolf> joao: estude-o, melhor coisa que faz
<joao> beleza obrigado
<feiosinho> eae
<feiosinho> KurtKraut
<feiosinho> ja viu o raspberry?
<astroo-> ola
<feiosinho> tava olhando hj
<feiosinho> parece compensar
<feiosinho> pelo preço, consumo energia
<feiosinho> e talz
<MouseJail> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> ola
<feiosinho> Rudolf
<feiosinho> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Raspberry-Pi-2-Model-B-Broadcom-BCM2836-1G-RAM-1pcs-New-Black-Case/32251111415.html?spm=2114.02020208.3.40.EAB6Wt&ws_ab_test=201407_1,201444_6_3_2_1_5_4,201409_4
<Rudolf> feiosinho: ?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: isso ai
<feiosinho> deve ser bom pra quem tem dc
<feiosinho> kk
<feiosinho> http://raspberrycolocation.com/order/
<feiosinho> achei até um cara que hospeda isso
<Rudolf> foda é o dolar
<feiosinho> Rudolf mais o consumo
<feiosinho> de energia disso é merreca
<feiosinho> fonte é 12 v
<feiosinho> imagina tu pegar uns 100 mb dedicado
<feiosinho> e comprar 100 plaquinhas dessa
<feiosinho> da pra tu alugar por um preço bom mensal
<feiosinho> e ter um lucro bom
<feiosinho> acho que o mais caro
<feiosinho> é energia pra um dc
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<wolfzer44_> alguém?
<Guest52977> Olá, tenho uma dúvida, baixei um programa (www.tibia.com) e o quadradinho "permite executar arquivo como um programa" já estava marcado
<Guest52977> Pensei que pela segurança do Linux, eles não viriam marcados como padrão. Estando o quadradinho já marcado, posso baixar um vírus e clicar duas vezes nele e ele será executado, não?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> a questão é
<Rudolf> o vírus é executável?
<Rudolf> o que quero dizer é
<Rudolf> binários feitos download podem vir com a flag +x habilitada
<Rudolf> vírus, nem sempre
<Guest52977> pq alguns podem e outros não? o que impede de um virus vir com o x marcado?
<Rudolf> e outra, os "viruses" são para sistemas windows
<Rudolf> Guest52977: quem fez o virus não marcou para executável
<Rudolf> sem falar que, seu usuário não tem acesso ao sistema ao dar dois clicks
<Rudolf> no máximo você perde/contamina seus dados
<Rudolf> não o sistema por inteiro
<Guest52977> desculpe a minha ignorancia, isso quer dizer que mesmo se eu baixar um arquivo virus que vier com o x marcado, e der dois cliques nele, não serei infectado?
<Rudolf> provavelmente não
<Guest52977> ok, obrigado
<Rudolf> ainda mais se for um WIN32 da vida
<Guest52977> uma outra pergunta, esse virus pode nao acessar o meu sistema, mas se por acaso fui induzido a baixar um keylogger com o flag x habilitada, ao dar dois cliques, o keylogger se instalaria e começaria a funcionar?
<Guest52977> meu maior medo nem é virus e sim keylogger
<Rudolf> esse keylogger foi feito para windows?
<Rudolf> esse keylogger é um shell script?
<Rudolf> depende
<Rudolf> é muito improvável que funcione com "dois clicks"
<Rudolf> o mais saudável é você não sair fazendo download, menos ainda sair dando dois clicks
<Rudolf> eu sugiro duas coisas:
<Guest52977> sei que um keylogger feito para windows não funcionaria, meu medo é um keylogger feito para infectar o linux
<Rudolf> 1 - estudar linux: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> 2 - parar de usar o mouse
<Guest52977> ok, obrigado
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> não adianta, depois de testar e usar vários distros sempre acabo voltando pro ubuntu, maledeto seja, parece coca-cola isso
<Nivaldo> bom dia
<Nivaldo> gostaria de uma ajuda como faço para baixar o sistema operacional Bitlinux ?
<Nivaldo> computador é um Flexpc memoria de 128  e HD de 40GB porem ele nao renicia nenhum programa e nem instala outros progrmas gostaria de uma ajuda por favo com o prgrma de inicialização de fabrica do mesmo que é o BITLINUX
<Rudolf> shallwe: viciado sempre volta para as drogas
<Rudolf> Nivaldo: lascou
<Rudolf> Nivaldo: isso não existe mais
<Nivaldo> tem algum outro programa da linux que posso colocar pra rodar ?
<Rudolf> "da linux"
<Elfon> shallwe: o q vc testou?
<Rudolf> não existe "da linux"
<Rudolf> Nivaldo: existem distribuições linux
<Nivaldo> mandriva linux e tentei o xp e nada
<Elfon> Nivaldo: o mandriva não é mais atualizado
<Nivaldo> quero so limpar o sistema para poder instalar um xp
<Elfon> Nivaldo: em seu lugar surgiu o OpenMandriva e o ROSA
<Elfon> Nivaldo: considero este segundo muito mais maduro
<Rudolf> ROSA
<Rudolf> PINK
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> maduro só o YELLOW
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Elfon> Rudolf: é pq é feito pela ROSA Lab
<Nivaldo> openMandrive rosa consigo baixa-lo pela internet ?
<Elfon> Nivaldo: o ROSA pode baixar em: http://mirror.rosalab.ru/rosa/rosa2014.1/iso/ROSA.Fresh.R5/
<Elfon> se quiser visitar o site da ROSA Lab... http://www.rosalab.com/
<Elfon> eu prefiro Kde
<Elfon> mas pode escolher gnome, lxde, etc
<Nivaldo> valeu mesmo pela dicas
<Elfon> se decidir instalar posso te ajudar se tiver dúvidas...e claro se eu souber responder... :)
<Nivaldo> ele nao dar boot e dai fiz as mudanças em bios para cd rom e dai melhorou cheguei ate a metade da instalação do windows que disse que nao tem dispositivo instalado de SCSI?
<Elfon> não se esqueça...baixar por torrent sempre foi a melhor opção
<Elfon> talvez seja uefi....mas o rosa normalmente instala
<Nivaldo> ok
<Nivaldo> valeu galera grato ai pela ajuda
<feiosinho> KurtKraut
<feiosinho> Rudolf
<Rudolf> heil!
<Rudolf> 9:12 < Elfon> não se esqueça...baixar por torrent sempre foi a melhor opção
<feiosinho> Rudolf entende de link?
<Rudolf> Elfon: wrong!
<Rudolf> Elfon: http ainda é o menos corruptível
<feiosinho> falando em torrent
<Rudolf> feiosinho: qual a dúvida?
<feiosinho> popcorn é bem legal
<feiosinho> Rudolf qual a diferença de link corporativo pra link pra provedor?
<joao> bom dia pessoal
<Rudolf> feiosinho: preço
<joao> alguem ai manja de instalacao de impressora?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: um
<Rudolf> feiosinho: meio físico
<Rudolf> feiosinho: tamanho
<feiosinho> Rudolf: entende de preço de mercado?
<feiosinho> tipo
<feiosinho> mb ?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mas depende quem vende para quem
<Rudolf> feiosinho: você pode comprar um link para provedor como se fosse um link corporativo
<feiosinho> Rudolf: to falando com um cara da intelig/tim aqui. me cotou a 120 r$ o mb.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e vice-versa
<Rudolf> feiosinho: fibra? par metálico?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: ai falei que não era pra provedor ele disse que o link é mais barato.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: com redundância
<feiosinho> Rudolf seria fibra e teria que buscar no pop.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: pop?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: é
<feiosinho> falou que a intelig não entrega
<feiosinho> falei que tinha caixa de emenda na rua
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> ou seja
<feiosinho> perguntei se não poderia tirar na caixa
<feiosinho> disse q nao
<feiosinho> ;~~
<Rudolf> vai pagar caro com terceiros no meio
<feiosinho> ai disse que nao era pra provedor
<feiosinho> disse q a tim/intelig entrega na porta
<Rudolf> feiosinho: faça sua pergunta, bem melhor elaborada, na lista gter
<feiosinho> eo mb era mais barato
<Rudolf> feiosinho: pessoal pode lhe mostrar alternativas na sua região
<feiosinho> Rudolf não tem como negociar direto com a operadora
<feiosinho> ou é furada?
<feiosinho> aqui acredito que mais em conta
<feiosinho> é a intelig ou gvt.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: depende da infra na região
<Rudolf> feiosinho: será que tem disponibilidade de operadora?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: por aqui não tem negociação
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e em alguns lugares só chega a Oi, e gvt nem pensa em chegar perto
<Rudolf> feiosinho: não sei sobre a realidade
<Rudolf> feiosinho: quanto ao preço, comparativamente
<feiosinho> Rudolf: mais ai tem cobertura da gvt residencial?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: um cliente que prestava suporte, tinha link de 2Mbps full, da telefonica, 4000,00R$
<feiosinho> aqui na rua, tem ambas. gvt e o live tim.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: em algumas cidades nem residencial
<feiosinho> Rudolf 4 mil bem salgadinho hein.
<feiosinho> ja vi uns sites
<feiosinho> falando que consegue o mb a 50 r$
<feiosinho> acima de 300 mb
<Rudolf> feiosinho: entao, tinha outro, com link de 10Mbps, com redundância 14.000,00
<feiosinho> e nem era operadora
<Rudolf> feiosinho: fibra em anel
<feiosinho> Rudolf: carinho
<Rudolf> feiosinho: 1 ano no ar sem NENHUMA queda
<feiosinho> Rudolf comprar banda em dc presta?
<feiosinho> o dc que a hostnet hospedava
<Rudolf> feiosinho: presta
<feiosinho> e a menos de 2 km
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mas é caro
<feiosinho> daqui
<joao_> alguem ai?
<Rudolf> joao_: que pergunta hein
<feiosinho> Rudolf mais o bom do dc
<feiosinho> que nao vende link de 1 operadora so neh?
<feiosinho> tipo fica agarrado na banda deles que é composta por varias?
<feiosinho> ou to viajando?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: é, a vantagem é que a bucha é deles
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e sim, se ele tiver redundância, você teria razão
<feiosinho> Rudolf: optiglobe
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mas tem que ver se por contrato eles te fazem esse "switch" de link
<feiosinho> Rudolf: é o dc aqui proximo q a hostnet hospedava.
<Rudolf> feiosinho: ou se você fica pendurado apenas em um link deles
<feiosinho> Rudolf: entendi
<feiosinho> vou da uma ligada
<feiosinho> pra la
<joao_> preciso de ajuda com instalacao de impressoara alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<feiosinho> http://www.tivit.com.br/servicos/gestao-de-infraestrutura/
<feiosinho> pelo que to vendo
<feiosinho> deve ser o olho da cara
<feiosinho> empresa grande que nem o grupo que controla a alog
<Rudolf> joao_: qual "how to" você está seguindo jão?
<feiosinho> me inscrevi na lista
<feiosinho> que voce me indicou
<feiosinho> la deve ser melhor pra ver isso
<Rudolf> feiosinho: muito boa
<Rudolf> feiosinho: abrange muita gente
<feiosinho> Rudolf: sim
<feiosinho> tava dando uma olhada
<feiosinho> nos historicos
<Rudolf> feiosinho: deve ter alguém próximo a você
<Rudolf> feiosinho: com uma informação mais apurada
<feiosinho> Rudolf: sim
<feiosinho> melhor que ficar batendo cabeça
<feiosinho> achei surreal
<feiosinho> a proposta do cara
<feiosinho> 120 e ainda tendo que buscar
<feiosinho> http://www.datacorpore.com.br/acesso_internet.php
<feiosinho> 39 r$ sai o mb
<feiosinho> se nao me engano pegando acima de 150 ou 300 mb
<fawkes_> ola
<Rudolf> fawkes_: heia
<fawkes_> BR ou USA?
<feiosinho> Rudolf um tempo atrás
<feiosinho> a live tim
<fawkes_> printf("hello word");
<feiosinho> tinha um plano coorporativo
<feiosinho> acho q era 2 mil
<feiosinho> 30 mb full
<feiosinho> com 1 ipv4
<fawkes_> o loco
<fawkes_> e hoje em dia ta de quanto feinho?
<feiosinho> fawkes_ nao sei
<feiosinho> eles tiraram esse plano do site
<fawkes_> nem eu kkk
<fawkes_> entendi
<feiosinho> fawkes_ entende de link?
<fawkes_> +-
<feiosinho> fawkes_ quanto da pra conseguir o mb
<feiosinho> acima de 200 mb?
<fawkes_> por que pretendo ficar por dentro de tudo
<Rudolf> feiosinho: você está buscando link para quê?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mal lhe pergunte
<fawkes_> também não sei jovem
<feiosinho> Rudolf: projeto
<feiosinho> quero saber so a cotação
<feiosinho> qual valor da pra conseguir
<Rudolf> feiosinho: projeto não me diz nada
<feiosinho> to estudando possibilidades
<Rudolf> feiosinho: seu projeto é para quê?
<feiosinho> Rudolf hosting
<Rudolf> feiosinho: você quer ser um hosting de apache? mail? sistemas erp/crm?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e-commerce
<feiosinho> Rudolf: nao
<Rudolf> feiosinho: para que?
<feiosinho> Rudolf hosting de micro servers
<Rudolf> feiosinho: micro servers que vão rodar que tipo de software?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: qual será seu tráfego?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: pretendo liberar tudo
<feiosinho> games
<feiosinho> apache, mail
<Rudolf> é
<feiosinho> menos torrent
<Rudolf> vai sair caro estes 200Mbps
<Rudolf> com games, latência beeeem baixa
<fawkes_> interessante
<Rudolf> está contabilizando uma borda "enterprise"?
<feiosinho> nao
<Rudolf> ou vai colocar um iptablezinho?
<feiosinho> Rudolf o que seria uma borta enterprise?
<feiosinho> ops
<feiosinho> borda?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: appliance UTM
<feiosinho> algo pra limitar
<feiosinho> o consumo?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: limitação de consumo
<feiosinho> Rudolf: então
<Rudolf> feiosinho: ataques DoS
<feiosinho> Rudolf: pretendo limitar
<Rudolf> feiosinho: virus
<Rudolf> feiosinho: spam
<Elfon> Rudolf: já tive problemas com http
<feiosinho> mais vo por no contrato
<feiosinho> só
<feiosinho> caso o usuário estrapole
<feiosinho> reduzo a banda
<feiosinho> até o final do periodo mensal
<feiosinho> Rudolf os micro servers
<feiosinho> que vo rodar
<feiosinho> são fracos em hadware
<Rudolf> feiosinho: pesquise por segurança
<feiosinho> creio que não terei mta dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> feiosinho: ou vai tomar no fiofó
<feiosinho> são aqueles microsevers
<feiosinho> via nano
<fawkes_> vocês manjão de servidores?
<feiosinho> q o cpu é do tamanho
<feiosinho> de 1 modem
<feiosinho> =x
<Rudolf> fawkes_: servidor do que?
<feiosinho> consumo baixo de energia
<feiosinho> usam fonte 12v
<feiosinho> pra alimentar
<fawkes_> de qual quer tipo, para me dar um direcionamento
<feiosinho> pretendo economizar
<feiosinho> na energia com micro servers
<fawkes_> tambem feinho
<feiosinho> pra poder tirar 1 lucro legal
<fawkes_> principalmente com essa crise
<feiosinho> e os micro servers como falei
<feiosinho> tem limitações de hadware
<feiosinho> acredito q o cara nao vai conseguir rodar muita tralha
<Rudolf> fawkes_: seja específico em sua pergunta
<Rudolf> fawkes_: direcionar para onde?
<feiosinho> Rudolf ja olhou
<fawkes_> um servidor de E-mail para montar um
<feiosinho> quanto esses micro servers
<feiosinho> consome de energia?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: não
<feiosinho> chega ser ridiculo
<feiosinho> são muito economicos
<feiosinho> usam fonte 12v
<feiosinho> agora entendo
<feiosinho> a magica da ovh
<feiosinho> com aqueles servidores a 9 euros
<fawkes_> Rudolf : direcionamento em sentido de buscar assuntos para montar um
<feiosinho> http://documentation.online.net/_media/fr/serveur-dedie/offres/serveur-dedibox-sc/dedibox-sc-comparaison-disque.jpg
<feiosinho> Rudolf os servidores da linha kemeda
<feiosinho> haha
<Rudolf> fawkes_: comece entendendo o protocolo SMTP
<Rudolf> fawkes_: alias, qual seu nível linux de 0 a 10?
<Claudio_> Olá. Onde conseguir um live cd do ubuntu
<fawkes_> Obrigado Rudolf
<Rudolf> Claudio_: www.ubuntu.com
<Claudio_> Valeu Rudolf
<feiosinho> fawkes_
<Rudolf> fawkes_: depois um software [qmail, exim, sendmail, postfix, "zimbra"]
<feiosinho> viu a foto ali?
<fawkes_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fawkes_> meu nivel vai de 4,5 e estou me aprofundando a cada dia.
<feiosinho> Rudolf viu a foto?
<fawkes_> isso é um HD?
<feiosinho> fawkes_ isso é 1 cpu
<feiosinho> tem placa mae ai
<feiosinho> placa de rede
<feiosinho> hd
<fawkes_> éra isto que iria comentar, percebi.
<Rudolf> fawkes_: conhece o guia foca?
<fawkes_> sim
<Rudolf> fawkes_: estude-o
<fawkes_> ok
<Rudolf> fawkes_: é um bom norte
<feiosinho> Rudolf acredito que muito dos valores
<feiosinho> cobrados por data center
<feiosinho> tem muita relação com energia
<feiosinho> até mais que o preço do link
<feiosinho> um pc atx
<feiosinho> não consome menos de 50 r$ mensal de energia
<fawkes_> Onde existe servidores, Existe algum tipo de gerador de energia para economizar nos gastos?
<feiosinho> fawkes_ gerador
<feiosinho> é ilusao
<feiosinho> combustivel é caro
<feiosinho> é mais fácil comprar energia da concessionaria
<fawkes_> kkk
<feiosinho> gerador é mais pra pane
<feiosinho> uso de emergencia
<fawkes_> entendi
<Rudolf> fawkes_: geradores são para emergencias
<Rudolf> fawkes_: para quedas de energia na rede convencional
<Rudolf> feiosinho: é, colocation é caro pra kct memso
<Rudolf> mesmo
<fawkes_> Entendi
<Rudolf> feiosinho: qualquer bostinha, não fica menos de 1000
<feiosinho> Rudolf: sim
<feiosinho> por isso to com ideia
<feiosinho> de comprar uns microservers
<feiosinho> =x
<feiosinho> achei no alienexpress vários ontem
<feiosinho> por 160 r$
<elisboa> feiosinho: microserver tipo raspberry?
<feiosinho> 200
<feiosinho> elisboa: sim
<feiosinho> haha
<feiosinho> tem 1 gb de ram
<feiosinho> daria pra comprar uns 200
<elisboa> você vai montar uma nuvem de raspies?
<elisboa> massa hein
<feiosinho> elisboa é a ideia q to
<feiosinho> consumo de energia é furreca
<feiosinho> fonte 12v
<elisboa> feiosinho: vai usar docker?
<feiosinho> elisboa: pretendo usar debian
<feiosinho> e ubuntu
<feiosinho> haha
<feiosinho> e localos por uns 120 r$
<feiosinho> acho q da pra ganhar $$ easy
<feiosinho> o processador deles acho q é 1 ghz
<feiosinho> nao deve consumir mta rede
<feiosinho> vo montar 1 ovh
<feiosinho> tupinikin
<feiosinho> vo contratar o Rudolf
<feiosinho> pra gerenciar a rede
<feiosinho> eos ddos
<fawkes_> Gestor de rede ganha quanto? kk
<feiosinho> sei la
<elisboa> feiosinho: qual a diferença de usar Debian e Ubuntu no seu projeto?
<feiosinho> elisboa: uai
<feiosinho> pro cliente
<feiosinho> ele rodar o que quiser
<feiosinho> uai
<feiosinho> apache
<feiosinho> postfix
<elisboa> pode rodar slackware?
<elisboa> Gentoo?
<elisboa> GoboLinux?
<feiosinho> acho q so debian e ubuntu
<feiosinho> e win 10
<feiosinho> q tem no site da placa
<feiosinho> elisboa pesquisa
<feiosinho> depois o consumo de energia daquilo
<feiosinho> tava lento
<feiosinho> lendo
<feiosinho> é bem baixo
<fawkes_> Obrigado jovens pelas dicas!.
<feiosinho> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-MB2SdBzNL3o/U-hPzI-lhcI/AAAAAAAAB20/ZR_b7hcEvs4/s1600/IMG_20140806_201328.jpg
<Rudolf> elisboa: roda gentoo
<Rudolf> elisboa: mas, a primeira instalação é para ZEN BUDISTA
<Rudolf> elisboa: depois é só ir clonando
<feiosinho> Rudolf
<feiosinho> vai falar q minha ideia
<feiosinho> não é boa?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: sinceridade?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: sim fala ae
<Rudolf> feiosinho: acho que você está vislumbrado com o baixo consumo
<Rudolf> feiosinho: qual sua experiência com raspberry?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: nenhuma
<feiosinho> HASDIUDHUISHADUP
<feiosinho> vou comprar 1 placa
<feiosinho> pra fazer testes no meu laboratorio
<Rudolf> feiosinho: é, eu antes de sair atras de link, dc, etc
<Rudolf> feiosinho: não que não seja importante
<Rudolf> feiosinho: começaria comprando uns 3 rp
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e fazendo testes
<Rudolf> feiosinho: de performance
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e de consumo
<Rudolf> feiosinho: projetar sobre números, dados concretos
<Rudolf> feiosinho: testar carga destes servidores
<feiosinho> Rudolf: mais o hadware
<feiosinho> da ovh
<feiosinho> tb é bem limitado
<feiosinho> se tu for olhar os planos deles
<feiosinho> do kemeda/kimsufi
<Rudolf> feiosinho: rapaz, ok
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mas você precisa ter uma base de informações suas
<Rudolf> feiosinho: para um projeto deste porte
<Rudolf> feiosinho: só pelo link, tu vai ter que ter uma árvore de grana até começar a fazer dinheiro
<feiosinho> Rudolf: mais tipo
<feiosinho> quantos raspberry
<feiosinho> voce acha que da pra por em um link de 200 mb?
<Rudolf> feiosinho: pergunta errrada
<Rudolf> feiosinho: rp não consome link
<Rudolf> feiosinho: usuários/serviços consomem
<Rudolf> feiosinho: vou te dar um cascudo agora
<Rudolf> feiosinho: você está fazendo um projeto de tras para frente
<Rudolf> feiosinho: e sem know how
<Rudolf> feiosinho: grandes chances de fracassar
<Rudolf> feiosinho: você precisa manjar do rp? não
<Rudolf> feiosinho: mas precisa conhecer suas vantagens e desvantagens para o seu projeto
<Rudolf> feiosinho: quantos clientes/serviços consegue colocar em cada rp?
<feiosinho> Rudolf: então
<Rudolf> feiosinho: quanto gasta de Mbps/energia/mão-de-obra, em média, cada cliente/serviço?
<feiosinho> eu pretendo focar em pequenos clientes
<Rudolf> feiosinho: daí sim você estima o seu link
<feiosinho> ambiente pra desenvolvimento
<Rudolf> feiosinho: coloca tudo no papel/onenote
<Rudolf> feiosinho: tira isso da sua cabeça
<Rudolf> feiosinho: começa a desenhar
<Rudolf> feiosinho: vai achar as desvantagens mais facilmente
<hggdh> gente, vamos tentar escrever sentenças completas. "Enter" não é pontuação
<Rudolf> hggdh: sim senhor
<Rudolf> hggdh: des
<Rudolf> hggdh: cul
<Rudolf> hggdh: pe
<Rudolf> hggdh: por
<Rudolf> hggdh: tan
<Rudolf> hggdh: tas
<Rudolf> hggdh: fra
<Rudolf> hggdh: ses
<Rudolf> hggdh: des
<Rudolf> hggdh: co
<Rudolf> hggdh: ne
<Rudolf> hggdh: xas
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: pu
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: tis
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: gri
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: la
<hggdh> atendendo a pedidos...
<Rudolf> hggdh: virou gênio da lâmpada?
<hggdh> Rudolf: sempre que necessário
<Rudolf> hggdh: não vi necessidade
<Rudolf> hggdh: não ofendi nenhuma das regras do canal
<Rudolf> hggdh: ou ofendi
<Rudolf> ?
<Rudolf> a não ser
<Rudolf> que tenha
<Rudolf> uma regra
<Rudolf> que não que me obrigue a
<Rudolf> escrever do jeito que mais lhe
<Rudolf> convém
<Rudolf> existe?
<hggdh> Rudolf: é uma diferença de opião. Até mais
<Rudolf> ummm
<Rudolf> ego
<Rudolf> como suspeitei
<CyL> Só para constar, eu teria feito o mesmo que o hggdh
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> é uma pena. Rudolf alterna momentos de efetiva, e eficiente, ajuda com estes acima
<CyL> vai ver ele acha que por ajudar os demais, tem direito de fazer o que bem entender, sem respeitar um espaço que é público, usando-o como convier e causando incômodo aos demais
<hggdh> acho que é or aí...
<CyberSpacer> Boa tarde comunidade, está versão 15.04 é só em inglês?
<hggdh> CSout: ao instalar pode-se pedir outras linguagens
<amarelinho_EMO> Tem é corno neste mundo tirando os outros dos canais em...
<amarelinho_EMO> ehahehahea
<CSout> obrigado hggdh
<hggdh> amarelinho_EMO: respeite as regras do canal.
<c4cTuz> !
<hggdh> não considero necessário outro aviso.
<amarelinho_EMO> hggdh: Acabei de ler http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras onde contém todas as regras do canal e não ví UMA regra sequer que eu tenha violado
<amarelinho_EMO> 4 mensagens seguidas são consideradas flood por acaso?
<amarelinho_EMO> Se for assim, o que acabei de escrevber agora merece outro kick por flood
<amarelinho_EMO> não acha?
<amarelinho_EMO> Com esta mensagem são 5 linhas.
<amarelinho_EMO> Desnecessário foi sua atitude.
<hggdh> ok.
<hggdh> amarelinho_EMO: o que eu pedi foi para usar sentenças completas. Rudolf partiu para a galhofa, contigo. Rudolf já acabou banido (de novo).
<hggdh> amarelinho_EMO: tudo depende do teu comportamento.
<amarelinho_EMO> O senhor está esquecendo do seu comportamento, o senhor está abusando da sua posição atual e contradizendo as normas dos OP's
<amarelinho_EMO> "Nossa intenção é tão somente ajudar a comunidade. Para assuntos de abuso no canal, por favor, entre em contato com o Conselho Brasil (tiagoscd, mvuelma ou Ubuntuser). "
<amarelinho_EMO> Acha eu eu estou agindo errado? Releia as regras do canal, o endereço é facilmente achado no tópico.
<hggdh> mesmo sendo condescendente, teu argumento, agora, é todo dentro das normas do canal.
<hggdh> heh. Concescendente != condescending
<hggdh> ah, não, também server.
<hggdh> s/r$//
<Mangusto> Olá, eu estou tentando executar um arquivo .bin mas não estou conseguindo, executei chmod -x nome.bin mas aparentemente nada acontece
<amarelinho_EMO> Mangusto: file nome.bin
<Mangusto> Me retornou : AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<amarelinho_EMO> para vc executar um arquivo vc usa chmod +x arquivo e depois ./arquivo
<Mangusto> Eu fiz isto
<amarelinho_EMO> normalmente arquivos .bin são arquivos de imagens
<amarelinho_EMO> e não arquivos executáveis
<Mangusto> Mas nada acontece, tentei o ia32-libs e também não consegui , me retornou E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<Mangusto> Já executei também o comando 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386'
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mangusto> Olá
<amarelinho_EMO> Mangusto: É como eu disse, para mim, arquivos .bin são arquivos de imagens
<amarelinho_EMO> Onde vc pegou isso?
<astroo-> ola
<Mangusto> Estou tentando instalar o Adobe Air, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<amarelinho_EMO> Mangusto: ali fala que vc pode ter o erro "Sorry, an error has occurred. Adobe AIR could not be installed. Install either Gnome Keyring or KDE KWallet before installing Adobe AIR."
<amarelinho_EMO> não foi o erro que deu para vc?
<Mangusto> Não cara :/
<amarelinho_EMO> que erro dá quando vc tenta instalar? ./arquivo.bin
<Mangusto> Aparentemente não estou conseguindo tornar o arquivo .bin executável , mas está aparecendo bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: Permission denied
<amarelinho_EMO> sudo su
<amarelinho_EMO> ./arquivo.bin
<amarelinho_EMO> Para tirar a prova que vc está sem permissão pode executar como usuário comum
<amarelinho_EMO> sudo chmod 777 arquivo.bin
<Mangusto> Já fiz isto
<amarelinho_EMO> sudo ./arquivo.bin
<Mangusto> Agora consegui, hahah
<amarelinho_EMO> Mangusto: tava dormindo no ponto né
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheha
<Mangusto> Continua dando um erro, /tmp/air.taDSXo/setup: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mangusto> Mas deixa que eu pesquiso
<amarelinho_EMO> confere se o senhor tem esta biblioteca
<amarelinho_EMO> se está com este nome
<amarelinho_EMO> não posso te ajudar muito porque não entendo nada de linux, eu uso Windows
<Mangusto> Bebi 700 ml de energético, parece que eu vou morrer
<Mangusto> Quer dizer, morrer em instantes
<Mangusto> Alguém sabe se é possível instalar o Windows usando um monitor externo ?
<Mangusto> Quer dizer, se o instalador vai reconhecer o monitor, o build-in está completamente quebrado :/
<feiosinho> Rudolf:
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-16
<leandrw> nós temos Slack?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<leandrw> boa kkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * Guest70362 slaps Guest70362 around a bit with a large fishbot
<Guest70362> como habilitar meu wireless?
<Ricardo_> Olá, gostaria de saber se o CorelDraw e o Pacote Adobe instalam no Ubuntu?
<denisbr> Ricardo_: use o Gimp e o Inkscape no lugar destes
 * Ricardo_ slaps denisbr around a bit with a large fishbot
<denisbr> Vai com Deus :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<barna> bom e vc?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<barna> brincado e apanhando de debian
<mirqui> haaa , dizem que é  mais complicado que ubuntu , mas a mesma plataforma
<barna> sim, ubuntu é baseado no debian, bem parecido, mas muuuuuuito diferente quando vc vai fundo nele.
<mirqui> sim , imagino , só pelo tamanho do download completo dele
<barna> na verdade a iso padrão dele tem 1gb
<mirqui> vc quer aprender por conta própria , ou pelo serviço ?
<barna> ai tem outras com mais coisas q vc souber o q ta fazendo
<barna> os 2
<mirqui> xiii , então tem que encarar
<mirqui> vc é programador?
<barna> to montando um clustering, ta funcionando em ubuntu, mas é muuuuuuito pesado
<barna> nops, trabalho com foto e video, mas renderizar video demoooooora toda a vida e fiquei de saco cheio e resolvi fazer um beewolf de render
<mirqui> oi , voltei , desculpe
<mirqui> vc está fazendo um cluster para ter mais poder de processamento?
<barna> isso, hoje renderes de 4~6hs estou fazendo em 30min
<mirqui> opa , vc usa uma super máquina de fotos então
<mirqui> quantos gigas cada foto?
<barna> foto é de boa, fogo é video
<mirqui> haaa vídeo
<mirqui> vc faz stop motion?
<barna> muito pouco
<mirqui> animações?
<barna> documentario
<mirqui> haa , tem que ter uma ilha de edição
<barna> e apresenteções artisticas tb.
<mirqui> mas geralmente é só corte de vídeo e edição de som
<barna> eu tenho um i7, 8gb ram, placa de video nvidia de 2gb + cuda, algumas desenas de hds externos de todos os tamanho já fabricados. e mesmo assim passo aperto.
<mirqui> se o vídeo for de muito tempo , ai fica pesado
<barna> hahahahahahaah, vc q pensa.
<mirqui> estou por fora disso ,
<barna> colorização e normatização são o capeta!
<mirqui> haaa vídeos antigos ?
<barna> tipo, vc grava um dia de manha com sol, ai no outro dia ta nublado, no outro é noite, um é em ambiente externo, outro interno, ai quando vc junta tudo fica um troca troca de padão lazarento, ai vc tem ajustar taque por taque pra ficar tudo igual.
<mirqui> vc não sabe quanto custa um corei5?
<barna> dai no q é externo tem som de carro, moto, criança chorando, no interno tem eco.....
<barna> ai vc tem que deixar todos os som do mesmo jeito.
<mirqui> processador e placa mãe ?
<barna> tenho nem ideia, esse beewolf to construindo ele 90% com peças recicladas.
<mirqui> e algumas memórias ddr2 ?
<barna> só meu i7 q eu comprei mesmo.
<mirqui> no mercado livre deve ter os preços
<mirqui> dá para montar um cluster de 4 computadores
<barna> sim lá tem, em geral é lá q compro.
<mirqui> corei5
<mirqui> placa mãe que suporte os corei45 e as memórias ddr2
<mirqui> core5
<barna> to de boas q gastar R$ com isso, prefiro estudar!
<mirqui> tem bastante material reciclado
<barna> consegui fazer 6 pentiun 4 renderizar na mesma velocidade de um i7
<mirqui> vc só precisa ter alguém que seja de confiançã para montar o cluster
<mirqui> o que manda é a memória ram
<mirqui> quanto mais mais rápido
<barna> por isso q to estudando, atualmente to com 12 computadores ligados.
<barna> no meu caso preciso de muuuita memoria na ilha, pra fazer a montagem (edição), na hora de renderizar ele usa bem pouco.
<mirqui> quanto ao total de memória ram?
<barna> vixi, num sei mais....
<mirqui> cada cluster faz uma parte
<mirqui> por isso um programa bom
<barna> nos nodes 1gb de ram é mais q o suficiente.
<mirqui> ví um post sobre kernel lowlatence , muito bom
<mirqui> pode te ajudar
<barna> to usando!
<barna> num vivo mais sem ele
<barna> ja viu o ubuntu studio?
<mirqui> não , já ví um post ,
<barna> nas ilhas eu uso ele, show de bola.
<mirqui> um momento
<barna> ja vem com kernel low latence, jack configurado e tudo o mais pra edição
<mirqui> preciso ir agora , outra hora falamos :)
<barna> my2
<joao> boa tarde pessoal
<NoRm4nD01> O pessoal do #Bar-br está com saudades dos furingos daqui
<NoRm4nD01> hggdh, deixa de ser bixa e desbanem nós ai !! NoRm4nD, vexter, macezinha, porks, atha !!
<vexter> ?!?
<NoRm4nD01> vamos todos nos comportar como vom computeiro que somos !!
<NoRm4nD01> hggdh, o kanazuchi está com saudades também !! inclusive estamos tendo que ajudar ele a subir uma parada no ubuntu
<NoRm4nD01> desbane o povo ai para poder ajudar
<NoRm4nD01> hggdh, o LeandroLuiz está apanhando lá no #bar-br para ajudar o kanazuchi a configurar um nat no netfilter !!
<clotilda> oie
<clotilda> gente, tem um tal de kanazuchi chorando porque ta banido
<NoRm4nD01> <NoRm4nD01> hggdh, deixa de ser chato e desbanem nós ai !! NoRm4nD, vexter, macezinha, porks, atha !!
<NoRm4nD01> tem mais clotilda !! o hggdh não gosta muito do pessoal que não aceita usar apenas ubuntu
<clotilda> NoRm4nD01: é, o kanazuchi tava falando
<hggdh> clotilda: tens uma boa chance, agora, de parar com isto.
<clotilda> ta
<hggdh> vexter: heh. Por um momento pensei em banir todos que ele referenciou... Mas o bom senso venceu.
<No8m4nO> sacanagem esse negocio !! precisando de ajuda com o netfilter e o cara kicando !!
<clotilda> Users connected from locations matching #bsd-br!*@* have been banned by hggdh.
<clotilda> '-'
<hggdh> /mu/mute *1*@152.249.225.88
<clotilda> que chato
<clotilda> porque mute?
<clotilda> nem falei nada de mais
<clotilda> eu hein
<clotilda> quanto stress
<kurumin> Sistema linux bom mesmo era kurumin,
<clotilda> eu gosto do mikrotik
<kurumin> O Carlos Morimoto cuidava dos usuários dele e não saia dando kick no canal por interesse proprio
<kurumin> mikrotik é uma imitação de linux mal feita
<clotilda> e dai, ubuntu é do debian
<kurumin> mais kurumin é quem fez o debian !!
<kurumin> antes do kurumin o debian era uma imitação barata do slackware com gerenciador de pacotes para noob
<kurumin> se não fosse o kurumin o debian ainda hoje seria só a distribuição que babacas queria se orgulhar em ter o nome GNU/Linux
<mirqui> o kurumin usa pacotes .deb , não ?
<clotilda> mirqui: eu lembro que ele instalava o modem sozinho
<mirqui> é que não cheguei a conhecer
<clotilda> mirqui: mas nao lembro dos pacotes
<kurumin> mirqui, o debian só ficou melhorzinho para usuário final depois da 3.1
<mirqui> se usa .deb , ainda não em tese ser descontinuado
<clotilda> mirqui: se usa .deb , ainda não em tese ser descontinuado
<clotilda> tendi nada dessa frase
<kurumin> clotilda, muito menos eu
<mirqui> desculpe
<clotilda> desculpo sim
<kurumin> deve ser algum jargão novo desses usuários de ubuntu
<clotilda> ta perdoada
<mirqui> se usa.deb , ainda está ativo
<mirqui> não descontinuado
<kurumin> tenta instalar qualquer coisa sem o kernel superior ao 2.6.22 e ve se o ld irá deixar linkar
<mirqui> o kernel é linux , não ?
<kurumin> acho que o gtk++3.0 já nem suporta kernel inferior a 2.6.32 por ausencia de funções da libc
<mirqui> tipo para mint , ubuntu ,
<kurumin> é mais sem kurumin os linux for userfriend seria ainda um breve lampejo
<kurumin> de inexistencia
<mirqui> sim , mas se o kernel está sempre atualizando pelo linux
<kurumin> mirqui, entra no contexto !!
<kurumin> se a distribuição continuar a receber as atualizações de kernel e os devidos ajustes ela continuará funcionando ainda hoje
<clotilda> isso, porque semtexto a gente nao consegue conversar por aqui
<kurumin> o problema é que todos os sistemas userfriend que existem hoje só é prático de usar por que o Carlos morimoto fez o dever antes
<kurumin> clotilda,  é essa a logica mesmo !@!
<clotilda> eu conheci um mirqui uma vez, mas ele mirqui foi embora, dai fiquei sozinho
<kurumin> clotilda, é uma pena o mirqui ter que ir embora  !!
<clotilda> :(
<kurumin> ficou com saudade dele clotilda !!
<clotilda> fiquei sim, minha xibila ficou desamparada
<clotilda> e eu mirqui entrei em despressão
<kurumin> uhauhauhaa
<hggdh> ok
<kurumin> é só correr com ubuntu que anima !!
<Thiago_> Olá?
<kurumin> Olá !!! como está !!
<Guest4001> Bem
<Guest4001> Preciso de ajuda :(
<clotilda> Ola
<kurumin> Guest4001, diga ai !!
<kurumin> estou usando kurumin mais é bem parecido
<Guest4001> Meu Ubuntu está dando erro na parte de instalação.
<kurumin> então consigo te ajudar
<kurumin> qual o erro ?
<Guest4001> Seguinte, eu baixe a ISO + o VMWARE
<Guest4001> Mas quando eu dou "play"
<Guest4001> Aparece um erro
<Guest4001> do intel vtx
<Guest4001> algo do tipo
<Guest4001> e eu não sei o quê isso significa e muito menos sei arrumar
<Guest4001> Meu sistema é 64 bits, então eu baixei a ISO 64 bits
<Guest4001> Mas deu erro
<Guest4001> vou tentar agora baixar 32 bits pra ver se dar certo
<Guest4001> a última vez, deu esse mesmo erro no Kali linux
<hohoho> oi kurumin
<Guest4001> Esse é o erro
<Guest4001> intel vt
<Guest4001> Ok, ninguém para ajudar ...
<Guest4001> até mais!"
<Elfon> kurumin: vc é user avançado?
<hggdh> clotilda, kurumin: ou vecoes respeitam as regras do canal, ou saiam.
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<hggdh> kurumin: eu vi. Estou a falr de antes.
<hggdh> bem, deu.
<vexter> hggdh
<vexter> desnecessario oque esse cara fez/faz
<hggdh> concordo.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<joao> alguem ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<joao> sabe onde eu posso achar a virtual box?
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-17
<hggdh> na Central de Programas
<barna> quase deu tempo.....
<hggdh> heh
<joao> alguem sabe onde eu baixo o virtual box?
<astroo-> hggdh
<astroo-> na Central de Programas
<joao> nao encontrei la. eu uso o lubuntu
<barna> joao, virtualbox.org
<joao> vou la
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feioso> oi
<c00z> Bom dia gurizada
<mlins> Olá estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu em uma maquina virtual. O processador é um I7 da intel. Que distribuiçao devo escolher i386 ou amd64?
<c00z> amd64
<mlins> ok. obrigado.
<c00z> mlins, que isso...qualquer duvida (SE EU PUDER AJUDAR)...só chamar
<shallwe> bom dia galera gente boa
<c00z> shallwe, bom dia...
<c00z> ^^
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe_> vixi travou firefox no windows 10 kkk, acontece
<oliverio> e ai, shallwe_
<oliverio> lendo muito livre com o kindle?
<shallwe_> oliverio: sempre, todo dia
<shallwe_> lendo agora livros de stephen king, cada um mais aterrorizante que o outro :)
<oliverio> faz 1 mês que não leio
<oliverio> hahaha
<c00z> shallwe_, qual nome do livro?
<oliverio> tava lendo guia foca avançado no Kindl
<oliverio> Kindle*
<c00z> stephen king é muito bom
<oliverio> existe versão digital, hehe
<shallwe_> oliverio: é assim mesmo tem que ter o custume de ler e usar
<shallwe_> c00z: é bom é, mas a maioria termina com desastres hauhauha
<c00z> verdade
<c00z> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe_> ja li sob a redona, crianças do milharal, contos das sombras eu acho e assim vai
<shallwe_> ele tem mais de 60 livros
<c00z> sim...é muita coisa
<c00z> eu tenho que retomar leitura...
<shallwe_> c00z: é um pé no saco kkk eu prefiro filme, mas leio pq gosto a noite, melhor do que olhar tv
<oliverio> eu tava lendo um livro sobre a segunda guerra mundial
<shallwe_> oliverio: segunda guerra é sempre um mistério, cada um conta o que viu
<c00z> shallwe_, eu ja prefiro livro...muito mais rico em detalhes
<oliverio> o foda desse livro é que o cara conta a história falando de dia por dia
<c00z> shallwe_, mas a faculdade ta me tomando muito tempo e tbm estudos secundários...
<c00z> =/
<shallwe_> c00z: sim, quando um filme é baseado no livro geralmente é bem cortado, mas quando o filme não tem como base em livros ai é legal
<c00z> fato
<shallwe_> oliverio: aí deve ser interessante, eu li o apanhador no campo de centeio pq me disseram que era bom sobre guerra kkk nada
<shallwe_> historia sobre um adolescente maluco dos anos 60 eu acho
<oliverio> hahaha
<c00z> livros da 1ª e 2ª guerra são ótimos
<oliverio> né bom não?
<c00z> vou dar uma saida aqui...mais tarde estou por aqui
<c00z> uma ótima quinta a todos
<shallwe_> sei la eu tenho ascendência alemã eu gosto do hitler :)
<hggdh> ...
<shallwe_> c00z: pra vc tb :)
<oliverio> po
<oliverio> tenho um amigo que ama o hitler
<oliverio> cara, pra mim, só fez maldade com pessoas inocentes
<shallwe_> oliverio: kkk cara era um lunático
<shallwe_> mas era visionário, pena que tinha essa loucura de sangue puro, fora isso era um mestre na conversa e persuasão
<oliverio> quantas páginas?
<shallwe_> quantas páginas oq?
<oliverio> esse livro..
<shallwe_> kkk q livro? se é sobre hitler eu não lembro faz tempo
<hggdh> sem Hitler, ou política, aqui.
<shallwe_> hggdh: sim senhor :)
<shallwe_> foi pura empolgação kkk
<shallwe_> olhem só que interessante: Ubuntu Linux-Based Open Source OS Runs 42 Percent of Dell PCs in China
<shallwe_> será que não tem como montar um pendrive, sd etc com uma live e ir usando a live e ela ir salvando as configs no próprio pendrive sem precisar instalar?
<hggdh> havia um programa para isto...
<hggdh> shallwe_: usb-creator
<hggdh> é provável que outros também permitam isto
<shallwe_> hggdh: eu consigo criar o pendrive claro isso éfácil, mas quando estou usando o pendrive linux live, qualquer alteração qe eu faça nele como update ou instalações novas ele nao salva certo?
<hggdh> shallwe_:o usb-reator tinha uma opção para reservar espaço para dados/configuração
<shallwe_> epa epa epaaa atualização de kernel, sempre dá medo nisso por causa da minha radeon kkk, vamos ver, qualquer coisa volto no outro kernel mesmo
<shallwe_> hggdh: aaaa sim, isso mesmo bem lembrado
<shallwe_> hggdh: booaa vou ver isso agora mesmo kk, valeu
<shallwe> depois de 1.3gb download mal sucedido kkk, sorte que hoje em dia temos internet rápida
<shallwe> se fosse a uns 10 anos atrás eu me matava
<shallwe> por isso que é bom os torrents :)
<hggdh> heh. Concordo. Todo dia eu rodo um zsync de todos os ISOs do Ubuntu
<shallwe> é a nossa internet, e olha que eu estava baixando de um servidor Brasileiro, mas era o linux mint
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> será que é verdade que micro sd estraga se ficar sendo usado muito? lembro dos antigos eeepcs que usavam sd como hd
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: tenho um conectado no notebook, que nunca tiro, nunca deu problema
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: uso ele pra backup
<eloi_carneiro> dai eu tenho o de.ja.vu (algo assim) que é o programa que o ubuntu usa pra backup
<eloi_carneiro> que ele pega alguns arquivos importantes que eu tenho e coloca no ssd
<eloi_carneiro> e tenho também um vps com o owncloud
<eloi_carneiro> que faz o backup online
<eloi_carneiro> se der pau
<eloi_carneiro> tento usar o ssh
<eloi_carneiro> que é mais rápido
<eloi_carneiro> se o ssh também der pau, tenho online
<eloi_carneiro> ;-)
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, sim na realidade tenho tudo no dropbox, todos trabalhos lá backup não é problema, mais era dúvida mesmo, dizem que tem um ciclo de vida essas SDS mas acho que depende da marca também né
<eloi_carneiro> sim, e sorte também
<eloi_carneiro> manda bala
<eloi_carneiro> usa algum sistema de backup pra não comprometer os dados
<eloi_carneiro> e seja feliz
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<shallwe> claro, e hoje em dia sd tb é barato kkk
<eloi_carneiro> eu uso um de 32GB
<shallwe> eu estou usando só pra teste mesmo, um de 8gb
<shallwe> paguei 30 reais eu acho e isso em loja quente claro
<shallwe> só tem que cuidar a class deles ideia seria 10 :)
<shallwe> bom que usando linux no sd hd não precisa ligar, economia de bateria :)
<rogerbip> Tenho um  eeepc (primeira geração) e ainda não estragou o sd, comprei quando lançaram. PC de desenvolvimento na empresa utiliza sd a anos também e nada.
<shallwe> rogerbip, eita, deve fazer anos
<shallwe> 7 polegadas?
<rogerbip> Bateria e velocidade, boot...compilar e tal.
<rogerbip> sim
<shallwe> qual processador ele usa lembras?
<rogerbip> celeron
<rogerbip> 512mb ram
<shallwe> celeron isso é melhor que atom?
<rogerbip> jamais!
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> 1 nucleo só né?
<rogerbip> comprei quando lançaram, foi pior erro, 3 meses depois apareceram com processador atom kkk
<shallwe> ai é fogo
<rogerbip> neste fim de semana usei e estava normal, ubuntu 9.04 com aparencia de OS X. hehehe
<shallwe> rogerbip, eu lembro do ubuntu com gnome 2? era marrom kkk, saudades desse tempo
<rogerbip> shallwe, deixei com cara de OS X, é triste ser p0bre kkk https://picasaweb.google.com/113441504303485379761/EEE#5177028222414309426
<shallwe> kkk faz parte
<barna> peguei o papo andando.... mas....., rogerbip eu to usando o mate aki, vei é igualzinho ao gnome 2.6.x
<shallwe> barna, to testando o "sim na mão" linux mint :)
<barna> sempre achei o mint um tanto quanto pesado, como q ta atualmente?
<shallwe> depende o pesado comparado a que
<shallwe> estou testando em um notebook c-60 amd 1ghz dual core com uma ati 6290 e ta blz
<shallwe> 2gb ram sendo 1600 pra pc e 400mb morto na placa de vídeo que nao tem como diminuir kkk
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: qual a interface vc escolheu
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> isso também influencia
<shallwe> cinnamon
<rogerbip> gosto de instalar o ubuntu minimal e depois escolho a interface, normalmente não fica pesado hehehe
<barna> rogerbip, eu faço isso tb.
<shallwe> ubuntu minimal é sem X?
<barna> instalo a a interface sem com --no-install-recommends
<barna> ai fica mais leve ainda.
<barna> nossa q frase estranha, vou rescontruir.
<barna> instalo a interface com --no-install-recommends
<shallwe> interessante
<shallwe> bom, hora do almoço :) já voltamos
<barna> no unity ta uns paus, pq fica faltando uns pacotes, vou mandar aki os pacotes de outra maquina
<barna_> sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends && sudo apt-get -y install network-manager-gnome indicator-multiload indicator-application indicator-appmenu indicator-session indicator-messages gnome-terminal unity-lens-applications sni-qt ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vexter> dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> nossa não tem jeito kkk não tem distro ou drive que faça funcionar o meu video ati como acelerador pra videos decos
<shallwe> decod, sempre da erro no vaapi
<shallwe> não sei o que dizer deste linux mint kkk, acho que é tão pesado quanto ubuntu
<shallwe> agora hora de testar ubuntu 14.04 no notebook, vamos la pro download
<nothing> aehuae
<nothing> Hey
<neo_oen> e ai galera blz
<vexter> tarde
<neo_oen> existe algum projeto de redes que tenha como objetivo criar uma rede genuinamente brasileira
<vexter> ja viu algo brasileiro genuino?
<vexter> hhahahaha
<neo_oen> kkkkkk
<neo_oen> tipo que não seja proveniente dos eua, foi isso que quis dizer
<joao> boa tarde pessoal
<joao> al guem sabe como criar um pen drive de boot do windows xp no linux?
<Guest14086> Boa Tarde, como consigo o link de download do ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> Guest14086: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Guest14086> thanks
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FlavioVinicius> Boa tarde pessoal! As traduções da distribuição Xubuntu no Launchpad estão abandonadas a algum tempo.
<FlavioVinicius> Uma grande quantidade de sugestões estão a espera de aprovações. Alguém tem informações/orientações sobre como fazer parte deste "comitê" para aprovar as sugestões pendentes, com objetivo de dar celeridade as traduções.
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> FlavioVinicius: normalmente é por mérito (Ubuntu, como Debian, e vários outros) é basicamente uma meritocracia
<hggdh> FlavioVinicius: mas podes ir, também, em #xubuntu-devel, e perguntar lá
<FlavioVinicius> hggdh: Obrigado pela explicação! :)
<hggdh> FlavioVinicius: bem vindo
<Piru_Pedro> alguem pode ajudar
<Piru_Pedro> preciso de restaurar o linux como se fosse uma restauração de fabrica
<hggdh> ?
<Piru_Pedro> sou novo na plataforma
<hggdh> Piru_Pedro: não sei, extamente, o que qqueres dizer com isto
<Piru_Pedro> alguns programas que instalei nele como o virtual box não roda
<hggdh> e?
<Piru_Pedro> assim queria "formatar ele" para poder restaurar
<Piru_Pedro> como se fosse o windows
<Piru_Pedro> ou até mesmo o android
<Piru_Pedro> é porque estou sem cd
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<hggdh> ok. Baixe uma ISO, grave-a em um pendrive, arrance o computador via pendrive, e reinstale
<Piru_Pedro> e não encontro nada na internet que possa me ajudar no que eu preciso cara
<Piru_Pedro> só assim?
<hggdh> não, poderias usar, também um DVD, ou instalação via internet. Mas, no mínimo, tens que ter algo para o arranque inicial
<hggdh> por exemplo, uma ISO de netboot pode ser usada, mas tens que gravar a ISO em um pendrive, etc, etc
<Piru_Pedro> preciso de estar usando o virtualbox que parou de funcionar depois de um tempo, mesmo voltando pra 14.12 não funcionou mais para a versão 64 bits do ubunto
<Piru_Pedro> por isso que queria restaurar
<hggdh> 14.12?
<Piru_Pedro> "ubuntu"
<Piru_Pedro> desculpa versão 14.10
<hggdh> e de onde veio o virtualbox?
<Piru_Pedro> baixando do site oficial
<hggdh> sabes que o Ubuntu tem o virtualbox, não?
<Piru_Pedro> não
<Piru_Pedro> como posso fazer pra resolver isso?
<hggdh> pois. Sugiro remover o virtualbox do site oficial, e usar a versão que vem com o Ubuntu
<Piru_Pedro> vou retirar ele do pc pelo terminal agora
<hggdh> ou, se a opção é de, realmente, reinstalar Ubuntu, sugiro a versão 14.04
<Piru_Pedro> o estranho é que na versão 32 bits do ubuntu rodou o virtual box sem problemas mas na minha versão 64 bits não cara
<hggdh> olhe tu BIOS
<hggdh> *tua
<Piru_Pedro> já olhei e não encontrei nada de anormal]
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> podes ter outro virtualizador ativo (como qemu/kvm). Apenas um driver pode ser registrado no kernel
<Piru_Pedro> como resolvo isso?
<Usafb> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 14 e o "su -" não funciona, diz que a senha está errada. Qual a senha inicial do root?
<Usafb> Tentei fazer login como root num dos terminais e pede uma senha...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> Usafb: no Ubuntu, por default: (1) usa-se 'sudo', não 'su'; (2) não é possivel login como 'root'.
<hggdh> Piru_Pedro: veja se qemu/kvm está instalado, e remova se estiver. Use a central de programas
<Usafb> Muito obrigado, hggdh.
<Usafb> quit
<hggdh> Usafb: na verdade, não existe razão técnica para login como root
<Mangusto> Boa noite
<Leo__> Boa noite, eu gostaria de fazer o download do arquivo .iso do ubuntu, mas não estou conseguindo. Ao clicar nos ícones de downloads eles ficam carregando e depois param de tentar carregar. Isso sem fazer o download. Alguém saberia dizer o que posso estar fazendo de errado?
<Leo__> meu objetivo com isso, era instalar o ubunto na maquina virtual (virtualbox)
<Mangusto> Acho que não entendi, você está fazendo o download do Ubuntu no site do Ubuntu ?
<Leo__> exatamente isso
<Leo__> tentando fazer o download
<Leo__> segue link do download que estou tentando fazer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Mangusto> Tenta baixar como torrent, ué
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-18
<hggdh> Ubuntu 14.10 não mais é suportado
<Lyne> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Lyne> Sou iniciante no Ubuntu, gostaria de tirar umas dúvidas e fazer se possivel amigos
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> poe sempre as duvidas
<Lyne> valeu
<Lyne> meu atualizador de programas
<Lyne> pede que eu livre espaço no boot
<hggdh> Lyne: em um terminal, execute "sdo apt-get --purge autoremove"
<hggdh> er. sudo, não sdo
<Lyne> ok   thank's
<Lyne> podem explicar novamente?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lyne> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lyne, não entendi muito bem sua dúvida. Tem espaço livre no HD?
<Lyne> sim, muito espaço
<Lyne> porém quando o pacote da atualização está pronta para ser instalado fala que tem que livrar espaço no /boot  começando pela lixeira e arquivos temporários
<barna> cheguei agora e perdi a pergunta, mas conheço o erro, Lyne vc ta com 2 partições? uma pro / e outra pro /home?
<Lyne> acho que não, o meu HD não está particionado mas tem o home e o visitante
<barna> Lyne, sabe usar o paste bin? sistema pra enviar saidas grandes sem encher o canal aki de teste?
<Lyne> pessoal amanha eu volto hoje está tarde e tenho que acordar cedo
<Lyne> olha não sei
<hamechi> Olá?
<Lyne> mas quero aprender
<barna> Lyne, ok, provavelmente vc tem 2 partições e uma delas está sem espaço
<Lyne> hum....
<barna> ola hamechi
<barna> Lyne, .ubuntu.com
<Lyne> obrigado, já e uma luz
<Lyne> rs
<barna> paste.ubuntu.com
<Lyne> até amanha...
<hamechi> Estou com uns problemas de driver para a nvidia 640m
<hamechi> Alguém tem como me ajudarm
<hamechi> ?
<barna> hamechi, esqueci minha bola no bolso da outra calsa, fala mais o q rolando pra saber se podemos te ajudar
<hamechi> Então, eu tenho um notebook e tem o grafico integrado ivy 4000
<hamechi> Eu queria utilizar a offboard e baixei o driver no site da nvidia executei ele com chmod +x e em seguida ./
<hamechi> No terminal do ctrl+alt+f1
<hamechi> E o meu GUI não aparece mais ou não inicia
<hamechi> Se eu forço o startx ele aparece só a area de trabalho
<barna> aperta alt+f7
<hamechi> Não volta
<barna> hamechi, notebook com 2 placas de video?
<hamechi> Vai para a tela de login
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> On e off
<barna> eu tenho 2 desses!
<hamechi> Já volto tenho que tirar o carro da rua senão roubam hahaha
<hamechi> Muito obrigado
<barna> hamechi, faz o seguinte, vc provavelmente já estragou o sistema desse comp, é mais facil fazer o backup e re-instalar o sistema e colocar o driver apropriado pra esse tipo de placa, pq instalar só o driver da nvidia na unha a unica coisa q vc vai conseguir é só usar o terminal!
<hamechi> Eu vou reinstalar então e você pode me orientar?
<hamechi> 15 minutos a mais do tempo que eu deixo na rua
<hamechi> E roubaram meu retrovisor...
<barna> hamechi, posso, tem 2 jeitos de fazer a coisa
<hamechi> ...
<barna> pra trocar de placa de video
<barna> o prime da nvidia ou o bumblebee
<barna> o prime vc vai só uma placa por vez, ou a on ou a off pra todo o sistema
<barna> é muuuuuito facil de instalar e usar.
<hamechi> Opa
<barna> o bumblebee vc pode usar as 2 placas ao mesmo tempo, tipo a on pro sistema basico e a off só pra um programa, mas é um pouco mais chato de instalar
<hamechi> Eu prefiro usar on para todo o sistema
<hamechi> Ferra com o desempenho?
<barna> hamechi, eu usei o bumblebee a muito tempo atraz, atualmente estou usando o prime pela facilidade.
<barna> o desempenho acho q é mesmo.
<barna> hamechi, pera, num entendi, vc quer usar o prime ou o bumblebee?
<hamechi> O prime
<barna> então ta facil, re-instala o sistema ai q te ajudo.
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> To fazendo isso
<barna> massa, vou ler umas coisas q num lembro de cabeça aki.
<barna> hamechi, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta instalando?
<hamechi> 14.04
<barna> otimo
<hamechi> Eu queria tentar debian um dia.
<barna> hamechi, qual o seu nivel de conhecimento em linux?
<hamechi> Mas não estou preparado haha
<hamechi> Quase nada
<barna> qual o seu saco pra ficar lendo foruns e mais foruns, e fazer muuuuuuuita pesquisa na web?
<hamechi> Saco eu tenho mas estou sem tempo esses dias
<hamechi> Vou usar Ubuntu e treinar primeiro bastante
<barna> eu usei de debian nos primordios, depois fiquei vagando pelas distros do morimoto até parar no ubuntu, ja tentei voltar pro debian vaaaaarias vezes.....
<barna> mas sem sucesso, to tentando de novo atualmente, mas te falar, tem q ler muuuuuuuito!
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Eu vou tentar o dia que eu tiver tempo
<hamechi> Estou corrido com a faculdade
<barna> o debian jessie com mate achei interessante, me senti em casa, o q facilita muito o processo, pq gnome 3 ninguem merece!
<barna> pois é, pra ser usuario de debian vc tem se dedicar a isso!
<hamechi> Sim sim
<hamechi> Estou com ubuntu porque meu ruindows estava péssimo
<hamechi> Formatei e cansei
<barna> meu ultimo ruindows foi o XP, depois q saiu o ubuntu 9.04, migrei 100%
<hamechi> Com o wine para executar uma coisa ou outra desatualizada que os meus professores usam
<hamechi> Fica mão na roda
<barna> fato
<hamechi> Eu queria saber instalar jogo de steam no ubuntu para rodar no wine
<hamechi> Está quase terminando aqui
<barna> hamechi, vixi, sei se vai prestar não
<hamechi> Eu tinha uns jogos na steam
<hamechi> Mas acho que tem umas gambirras
<hamechi> Gambiarras haha
<barna> deve de ter, mas a performasse vai ser precaria
<hamechi> Ahh, é um jogo telltale
<barna> telltale?
<hamechi> Duvido que fique pior do que ficava no ruindows travando tudo
<hamechi> Jogo tipo historinha
<hamechi> Haha
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<hamechi> Enfim, meu hardware é bom até
<hamechi> Um i7 com essa 640m
<hamechi> Mas tava insano, demorava meia hora até ligar e abrir algo que eu precisava
<barna> certa vez queria jogar um jogo de alta performasse, ai instalei um W7 limpo, bloquei o acesso a internet dele e instale o jogo, só mais nada! ai ficou blz!
<hamechi> Hahaha
<hamechi> Show
<barna> hamechi, sei como é, o pc ta usando agora é bem parecido com esse seu.
<hamechi> Mas precisa de uns 40gb para rodar windows né?
<hamechi> Instalou.
<barna> eu instalei o ubuntu mini, 40mb. e fui instalando os pacotes na unha, deixando de fora todo o lixo q o ubuntu instala junto, imagine um comp rapido?
<hamechi> Hahaha
<hamechi> Massa!
<barna> depois fiz o mesmo com o debian jessie, imagine um fuguete!
<hamechi> Maneiro!
<barna> hamechi, vamos lá, instalar a nvidia
<hamechi> Eu queria aprender python por isso escolhi linux tbm
<hamechi> E tem uns programas ótimos para cálculos de banda de condução e tal
<barna> abre um terminal e digita software-properties-gtk
<hamechi> =D
<hamechi> Sudo ou root?
<barna> sem nada por hora
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Drivers adicionais?
<barna> ainda não
<barna> na primeira aba ta tudo marcado?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hamechi> Tem alguns manuais legais de ubuntu compilado por hora?
<barna> falow astroo-  t+
<astroo-> ate
<hamechi> Tá tudo sim
<hamechi> Marcado
<barna> ok, fecha a janela, volta no terminal e da um sudo apt-get update
<barna> hamechi, a pera
<barna> hamechi, vai na segunda aba e marca
<hamechi> Ele até já pediu em janela de gui
<hamechi> Haha
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Parceiros?
<barna> parceiros e independentes antes do update
<hamechi> Parceiros os dois?
<hamechi> Código fonte e o sem nada escrito depois.
<hamechi> ?
<barna> precisa marcar o codigo fonte não
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Foi
<hamechi> Independentes código fonte?
<barna> nops
<barna> agora da o update
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> O upgrade faz o que?
<hamechi> Aquela noobice haha
<hamechi> Foi o update
<barna> hamechi, re-le os pacotes disponiveis pra instalação
<barna> como muitos foram atualizados desdo lançamento do ubuntu, se vc tentar instalar instalar sem o update ele vai tentar baixar versão q não exite mais e dar erro.
<hamechi> Aplicativos livres de codigo aberto suportados pela canonical
<barna> outra coisa é q ele vai ler os novos pacotes q estão no parceiros e independete
<hamechi> .... Mantidos pela comunidade
<barna> agora volta no software-properties-gtk
<hamechi> Drivers proprietários para dispositivos
<hamechi> E restritos por copyright
<hamechi> Voltei no properties
<barna> vai no drivers adicionais e marca o "utilizando NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.xx de ndivia-340 (proprietario)
<hamechi> Updates ou sem updates?
<barna> hamechi, se vc quiser se arriscar a ter uma "talvez" melhor performasse a possiveis bugs, instala o nvidia-340-updates
<hamechi> Vou tentar esse
<hamechi> Hha
<hamechi> Hahaha
<hamechi> Aplicar entao?
<barna> manda aplicar
<hamechi> Qual é a melhor distro para rodar em hd externo?
<hamechi> Mint?
<hamechi> Já aplicou as alterações
<barna> hamechi, eu uso ubuntu mesmo, pq ja to familizado com jeito dele funcionar.
<barna> hamechi, massa, agora vem a parte q eu num tenho certeza, pq ja mexi demais no reps do meu comp.
<hamechi> Haha
<barna> no terminal digita, sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<barna> v se instala de boas
<barna> num lembro se vem nos repositorios do ubuntu ou algum externo, mas acho q vem no do ubuntu mesmo
<hamechi> Veio
<hamechi> E fala que já não é necessário e para dar autoremove
<hamechi> E está escrito nvidia-prime configurado para instalar manualmente
<barna> num entendi
<hamechi> Eu utilizei o apt get install nvidia prime
<hamechi> E fala que ja está na versao mais nova
<hamechi> E está configurado para instalar manualmente
<barna> massa,
<barna> agora vamos botar o switch de placas.
<barna> no terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<barna> sudo apt-get update
<barna> (pra carregar a lista de programas do novo repositorio)
<barna> sudo apt-get install prime-indicator
<hamechi> Pronto
<hamechi> Entendi já  =D
<hamechi> Terminou a instalação
<barna> ali perto do relogio, da wireless etc, vai aparecer um novo icone,
<hamechi> Não apareceu
<barna> clica nele q vai te mostrar qual placa ta sendo usada.
<barna> ha, claro, tem q reiniciar o sistema
<hamechi> Tem diferença entre reboot e init 6?
<hamechi> Acpi pcc probe failed é algo normal?
<hamechi> Muito obrigado!
<barna> hamechi, onde apareceu isso?
<hamechi> Apareceu que o sistema está em low graphics mode
<hamechi> Droga
<hamechi> Apareceu no começo antes de carregar o ubuntu
<barna> ixi, deu ruim?
<hamechi> Aqui está escrito que o input de gráfico não foi detectado corretamente e eu tenho que configurar manualmente
<hamechi> Só tem um ok
<barna> então aperta ok
<hamechi> Run in low mode por uma sessão
<barna> nunca usei o driver -update, sempre foi no outro.
<hamechi> Reconfigurar gráficos
<hamechi> Ou troubleshoot ou console login
<barna> hamechi, abre o nvidia-setings
<hamechi> Depois do ok
<hamechi> Apareceu a janela com essas opções
<hamechi> Run in low graphics mode for just one session ; Reconfigure graphics ; Troubleshoot for error ; Exit to console login
<barna> nossa, agora ficou dificil, tenho panico dessa janela!
<hamechi> Hahahaha
<hamechi> Complicado
<barna> vai em reconfigura graphics
<barna> hamechi, donde vc é?
<hamechi> Interior de SP
<hamechi> Vale Paraíba
<barna> (Y)
<hamechi> Use default ; Use backed up configuration
<hamechi> Qual?
<barna> tb num sei, vamos por testes
<barna> manda o backup
<hamechi> Não foi
<hamechi> Só o default
<hamechi> E pediu para restar
<hamechi> Restart
<barna> reseta
<hamechi> Resetei
<barna> instalei um ubuntu-mini e coloquei o mate nele, vai ficou identico ao ubuntu 10.04! saudades apertou o coração agora!
<hamechi> The system is runing in low graphics mode
<hamechi> Denovo.
<hamechi> (hamechi) Run in low graphics mode for just one session ; Reconfigure graphics ; Troubleshoot for error ; Exit to console login
<barna> 1seg
<hamechi> Ok
<barna> vamos tentar o modo hardcore
<barna> exit to console
<hamechi> Sim
<barna> no terminal digita sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<hamechi> Teve um professor meu que usou debian há uns 10 anos atrás. Ele latecava no terminal
<hamechi> Insano hahaahah
<hamechi> Por problema de placa de video
<barna> latecava?
<hamechi> Latex
<hamechi> Usava latex no terminal para fazer trabalho, sem ver o pdf que saía hahaa
<hamechi> Tá removendo o nvdia
<hamechi> Pronto
<barna> reboot
<barna> eu uso muito terminal, alem de gostar do modo grafico, tem coisa q é mais facil fazer no terminal
<barna> ainda mais eu q fico modificando o sistema
<barna> to gerando um ubuntu 12.04 + mate live aki, só com o minimo instalado. pra comps mais antigos.
<hamechi> =O
<hamechi> Você trabalha com o que?
<hamechi> Abriu a interface grafica
<hamechi> Mas deu system program problem detected
<barna> mais tarde volto a fazer a distro debian hpc q to criando.
<barna> eu trabalho com foto e video.
<hamechi> Abriu uma janelinha system program problem detected
<hamechi> Quando entrei no unity
<barna> no começo do ano inventei de construir um super computado apartir do lixo, pra processar videos, agora to construindo uma distribuição linux pra rodar nesse super computador.
<barna> hamechi, normal, fecha ela.
<hamechi> Tá
<hamechi> E agora?
<barna> vai de novo no software-properties-gtk e instala o nivida sem update
<hamechi> Hahaha ok
<hamechi> 304.76
<barna> 340
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Ops
<hamechi> 340.76
<barna> isso
<barna> quando terminar reinicia o computador
<hamechi> Ok
<barna> vamos ver se funciona
<hamechi> Tem diferença init e reboot?
<barna> onde aparece isso?
<hamechi> Não não
<hamechi> É que eu vi um pessoal usando sudo init
<hamechi> Para dar reboot
<barna> sei não
<hamechi> E eu sempre usava sudo rebooy
<barna> seu uso sudo reboot
<hamechi> Reboot
<barna> pra desligar sudo shutdown -h 0
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Ou programa para desligar depois de finalizar download
<barna> sim
<feioso> tava pensando
<feioso> em abrir 1 host
<feioso> desisti
<feioso> o que da pra ganhar $$ nesse brasil
<feioso> acho q nada
<feioso> teve 1 amigo q torrou
<feioso> 300 mil em 1 provedor no interior
<feioso> e faliu
<hamechi> Denovo a janelinha do mal
<hamechi> (hamechi) Run in low graphics mode for just one session ; Reconfigure graphics ; Troubleshoot for error ; Exit to console login
<barna> hamechi, bom então estamos com um problema maior, partiu google
<feioso> barna
<barna> hamechi, sabe usar o pastebin?
<barna> fala feioso
<hamechi> Purge NVIDIA?
<hamechi> Não sei não
<barna> hamechi, purge
<feioso> barna: o que da pra ganhar $$ no brasil?
<barna> hamechi, esse computador tem conexão com internet? o q vc ta instalando a nvidia
<hamechi> Sim
<barna> feioso, vamos trocar essa ideia no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<hamechi> Modelagem matemática de processos hahahaha
<barna> hamechi, massa, depois do purge, reinicia ele e conecta na internet,
<feioso> barna: ok
<hamechi> Não compensa eu tentar outros drivers?
<barna> abre o navegador e entra no endereço paste.ubuntu.com
<hamechi> Eu não quero desistir do ubuntu por causa disso
<hamechi> (y)
<barna> hamechi, calma q a gente consegue
<barna> no comp com a nvidia, vai no terminal e digita lspci
<barna> vai aparecer um mooooonte de coisas, copia tudo e cola no pastebin do navegador, coloca seu nome e clica em paste
<hamechi> Abri o navegadpr
<barna> ai copia o link do navegador e cola aki pra mim, isso vai me ajudar na pesquisa do google
<hamechi> Poster?
<hamechi> Ah
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> paste.ubuntu.com/12446126/
<hamechi> Foi?
<barna> foi
<barna> hamechi, ubuntu 32 ou 64bits?
<hamechi> 64
<barna> massa
<hamechi> Eu queria rodar uma distro muito leve de um hd externo só para ouvir música em flac com um amp externo. Tem como?
<hamechi> Desculpa tantas perguntas
<barna> hamechi, enquanto eu leio, tenta instar outras versões do driver da nvidia, vc ja aprendeu a corrigir o problema mesmo.
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Obrigado
<feioso> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> hamechi, kra tem muita distro, derepente no distrowatch.com vc acha uma distro pra isso
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Valeu
<hamechi> Putz
<hamechi> Posso sair? Eu tenho aula 8 da manhã
<hamechi> Hahaha
<hamechi> barna, você pode mandar pelo meu email ou eu volto aqui amanhã e você vai estar?
<barna> hamechi, vai lá kra.
<barna> hamechi, só te falar o q achei nessa rapida pesquisa
<hamechi> Eu vou testar um ultimo drivwr
<hamechi> Tbm
<barna> muita gente reportando erro com essa sua placa, pode ser q o driver 352 resolva
<hamechi> O problema
<barna> tem relatos de pessoas q conseguiram usando um repositorio alternativo, q tem outros drivers.
<hamechi> É que o 352 é da nvidia
<hamechi> .run
<hamechi> Lá
<barna> hamechi, esquece esses .run
<barna> no software-properties-gtk quais drivers aparecem?
<hamechi> Estou purge
<hamechi> Já te redondo
<hamechi> Respondo
<barna> ok
<hamechi> 346.82 binary
<hamechi> Esse mesmo com updates
<hamechi> 304.125
<barna> precisa falar os update não
<hamechi> Legacy binary
<hamechi> E o 340.76 binary
<hamechi> E o X.org
<hamechi> Eu ia tentar o 304.125
<barna> hummm, aki pra mim aparece todos esse e + o 352.39
<barna> eu uso um nvidia 540m
<barna> eu ia te indica isso, vai no 304, depois no 346
<barna> depois add o repositorio ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<barna> e tentar os drivers de lá
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Vai aparecer eles nessa janela?
<hamechi> O 346 não divino
<hamechi> Funcionou
<hamechi> 346 não funcionou
<hamechi> Vou testar o 304 e ir dormir
<hamechi> Muito obrigado
<barna> blz, to lendo aki, ver o q acho
<hamechi> Você sempre está aqui ?
<barna> em geral mais pra final de noite começo de madrugada.
<hamechi> Cara
<hamechi> Foi
<barna> quase todos os dias eu entro, as vezes eu fico fritando e num vejo os papos aki
<barna> foi???
<hamechi> Não deu erro aqui
<hamechi> Mas não apareceu o negocio perto do relogio nao
<barna> no purge ele apaga
<barna> tens q re-instalar
<hamechi> Qual quw era?
<hamechi> Install prime indicator?
<barna> sudo apt-get install prime-indicator
<barna> kra, to vendo o gui do bumblebee, me pareceu interessante.
<hamechi> Cruzando os dedos
<barna> aki eu tenho uns errinhos com o prime, mas ja me acustumei com ele.
<barna> cruzados
<hamechi> Quais erros?
<barna> deves em quando a tela congela! ai aperto ctrl+alt+f2 depois alt+f7 e volta a funcionar
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Bom saber
<barna> heheheheheehhe
<hamechi> Apareceu!!!!!
<hamechi> Aeae
<barna> massa, ei é o seguinte, deve tar com a nvidia agora né?
<hamechi> Não sei
<hamechi> Nao ta
<barna> vc clica em quick switch ele vai pedir pra re-logar, ai volta com o intel e vice e verça
<hamechi> Vou no quick switch
<hamechi> Então
<hamechi> Tá escrito
<hamechi> Using mesa dri intel
<hamechi> Mesmo depois do quick switch
<hamechi> quando eu vou em configuração
<hamechi> E troco ele dá um menos vermelho
<hamechi> Que triste...
<barna> vi esse erro em algum forum, 1 seg
<hamechi> Ok
<barna> qual o driver q funcionou?
<hamechi> 304.125
<barna> http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2014/05/20/ubuntu-14-04-hybrid-graphics/
<barna> troca a 331 por 304
<hamechi> O bumblebee posso instalar uma hora também se ficar freezing a tela?
<hamechi> glxgears como usa?
<barna> a gears até funciona no bumblebee mas num aparece a taxa de quadros correta, isso ta bem reportado pela comunidade bumblebee
<barna> mas se quiser testar instala o pacote mesa-utils
<hamechi> Saquei xD
<hamechi> Apt get mesa utils?
<hamechi> Sumiu o prime
<barna> isso
<hamechi> ...
<barna> sumido do nada?
<hamechi> Eu purgei usei as linhas que você me passoh
<hamechi> Reboot e sumiu
<barna> claro, o purge apaga ele tb
<hamechi> Eu troquei o 331 pelo 304
<hamechi> Sim
<barna> do post q te passei o link?
<hamechi> Mas eu reinstalei configurado com 304
<hamechi> Sim
<barna> faz o seguinte abre o gerenciador da nvidia
<barna> clica no dash (iniciar) e coloca nvidia q vai aparecer o aplicativo
<hamechi> Deu menos
<hamechi> Vamos instalar o bumblebee do post?
<hamechi> Posso?
<hamechi> Aquele menos vermelho
<barna> aparece o resto das configuração da placa
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Nvidia settings configuration
<hamechi> Aparece prime prof application profiles e nvidia sttings configuration
<hamechi> Desculpa os erros estou do Android
<barna> putz q chato!
<barna> aki foi de boas logo de kra,
<barna> tenta o bumblebee então
<hamechi> Vou tentar o bumble
<barna> ou os drivers do repositorio ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<barna> pra instalar ele no terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<barna> update
<barna> e ve o tem la
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Boa noite
<hamechi> Valeu
<barna> falow,
<hamechi> Flw
<barna> hamechi, quando for me chamar a primeira vez coloca meu nome na frente
<hamechi> Oi?
<hamechi> Manda denovo
<hamechi> Obrigado
<barna> opa
<barna> pera
<barna> hamechi, quando for me chamar a primeira vez coloca meu nome na frente
<barna> pq me notifica aki
<barna> de nada. tamo ai pra ajudar
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Noite!
<barna> boa noite
<feioso> cara
<feioso> seis viram o lance da criança?
<barna> pq?
<barna> feioso,
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<hamechi> Olá?
<hamechi> barna?
<hamechi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2290134
<barna> opa
<barna> hamechi,
<hamechi> Então
<hamechi> Não funcionou
<hamechi> Qual era a linha para instalar o prime?
<hamechi> Bem toda vez que eu tento fazer o switch com o optirun ou coisa do tipo
<hamechi> Dá xorg error
<barna> vixi, então a coisa é mais seria
<barna> tenta colocar o repositorio do x-update
<barna> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<hamechi> Eu estou dando um purge agora
<barna> e instalar o nvidia-current
<hamechi> Ok
<barna> vou aki ja volto, 15min
<Andre__> Oi
<hamechi> Eu vi o nvidia-settings para instalar tbm
<barna> to de volta
<barna> oi Guest41403
<barna> opa era Guest71584
<barna> hamechi, kra, qual a o modelo do seu comp?
<hamechi> Sony vaio svs13a17gbb
<barna> pesquisando
<hamechi> O primus instalava como?
<hamechi> barna, sempre esqueço de chamar
<barna> agora to ligado q vc ta aki, num precisa chamar
<barna> primus ou prime?
<hamechi> O prime
<hamechi> Que fica encima
<barna> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<barna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MZ12LWqNcE
<barna> sudo apt-get install prime-indicator
<barna> abstrai o link do youtube
<barna> copy paste errado
<hamechi> Estou em aula hahaha
<hamechi> Não da YouTube
<hggdh> sentenças completas por linha, por favor
<barna> ok hggdh, maus ai.
<hamechi> Desculpa hggdh
<hamechi> Não troca a placa nem ferrando
<hamechi> Dá o negativo com bolinha vermelha
<vexter> hamechi oque voce quer fazer?!?
<hamechi> vexter, eu tenho um notebook com nvidia geforce 640m
<hamechi> Mas ele tem gráficos integrais também
<hamechi> Quero mudar a placa de vídeo, o barna está tentando me ajudar desde ontem
<hamechi> Não quero desistir do ubuntu por essa besteira
<hamechi> barna, vou dar o purge no nvidia
<barna> vexter, o note dele é optimus, com 2 placas de video. nvidia e intel
<barna> hamechi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/636620/cannot-install-nvidia-driver-for-ubuntu-14-04
<hamechi> barna, faz o purge antes?
<barna> sim
<hamechi> barna, Baixa 304 né?
<barna> hamechi, pera, lá fala pra coloca um repositorio novo, vc viu?
<hamechi> For Ubuntu 14.04 the default and preferred driver is nvidia-331.
<hamechi> It can be installed by
<hamechi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<hamechi> As an option you can upgrade kernel and install newer drivers.
<hamechi> Upgrade kernel to 3.19
<hamechi> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<hamechi> Desculpa, colei e saiu separado
<barna> hamechi, quando for colar mais 3 linhas usa o paste.bin
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> então, o que faço?
<hamechi> usa o 331?
<barna> hamechi, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa depois sudo apt-get update depois sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid depois sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<hamechi> barna, reboot e instala o 346?
<barna> sim
<hamechi> barna, tela de erro de ontem
<hamechi> low graphics mode pedindo
<hamechi> já dei purge
<barna> kra, v quais drivers novos apareceram depois do colocar o ppa xorg-edgers e testa eles, ainda tem outro rep pra testar.
<barna> minhas cartas acabaram, já não sei o q fazer, na internet só achei até ai
<hamechi> Não aparece nada novo nos drivers não
<hamechi> =/
<barna> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get upgrade
<barna> v se aparece outros drivers
<barna> hamechi, kra vou sair um pouco, to desda quela hora aki, vou descansar um pouco
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Eu to baixando, se aparecer eu tento os drivers
<hamechi> Eu vou procurando por aí
<hamechi> Valeu, barna
<hamechi> Boa "noite"
<barna> da uma pesquisada no google e fala com a gelera aki do canal, tem muita gente q manja muito aki
 * oliverio bom dia
<denisbr> oliverio: bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> hoje eu que perguntarei: Vamos supor que eu decida instalar ubuntu 10.10 por exemplo, e fizer atualização dos pacotes e tudo, meu ubuntu funcionará bem com os apps mais novos ? Ou não é recomendado instalar um ubuntu tão antigo?
<shallwe> se bem que também instalar só a base do ubuntu atual digamos o 14.04 e depois instalar o X que eu quero com o mínimo é mais fácil
<oliverio> shallwe, por que queres usar o 10.10?
<oliverio> algum motivo específico?
<hggdh> ainda mais considerando que 10.10 não mais é suportada
<hggdh> shallwe: ainda assim, respondendo a tua pergunta: quem sabe? programas mais novos podem depender de infraestructure mais nova, com APIs diferentes
<hggdh> *infraestrutura
<oliverio> eu não instalaria nunca.
<oliverio> pra mim.. quanto mais recente melhor.
<oliverio> se bem que não tou usando mais Ubuntu
<oliverio> vou esperar sair a versão 16 pra vê se corrigem alguns bugs chatos
<shallwe> hggdh: era mais curiosidade, pois por exemplo se vc tem um pc muuito antiguinho que funcionava legal por exemplo o ubuntu 9.04, com os novos não será tudo aquilo
<shallwe> mas não farei isso até pq um pc tão velho assim nem se usa kkkk
<shallwe> oliverio: o que vc está usando atualmente?
<oliverio> ElemetaryOS
<oliverio> testando esse Freya
<shallwe> oliverio: mas pelo que vi uma vez isso era pra windows e mac?
<shallwe> mas é uma boa vou experimentar :) estava ontem testando linux mint, está bem legal, eu testo direto no micro sd não chego a instalar
<shallwe> oliverio: isso é deb, rpm?
<oliverio> shallwe, deb
<oliverio> Elemetary é desenvolvido em cima do Ubuntu na verdae
<oliverio> verdade*
<oliverio> Elementary é uma distro GNU/Linux desenvolvida em cima do Ubuntu-BR e está atualmente na versão Freya
<oliverio> lembra um pouco do OS X
<shallwe> oliverio: pois é achei o site, estou vendo aqui interessante vou testar :) valeu
<ule> ae rapaziada.. alguem ai usa fluxbox?
<shallwe> ule, bons tempos :)
<ule> hehe
<ule> shallwe: nao to afim de fazer o menu dele na mao
<ule> shallwe: estou caçando alguem q ja tenha ele configurado para o default install do ubuntu 14.*
<shallwe> faz tempo que não uso, mas estas usando ele por algum motivo em especial?
<ule> shallwe: eh q coloquei o ubuntu desktop em uma vm aqui
<ule> virtualbox
<ule> entao com o X default.. nao lembro o nome.. unit ney?
<ule> ele fica mto pesado
<ule> entao o fluxbox esta blz.. so queria ajeitar menu
<shallwe> a bom entendi
<ule> mas enfim.. vou editar na mao mesmo.. so preciso de firefox.. e alguns apps basicos
<shallwe> sim unity
<ule> isso
<shallwe> mas tem outras o xfce por exemplo é mais completo
<shallwe> e level, mas é questão de gosto claro
<ule> sim
<ule> instalei o xfce tmb para testar
<ule> ubuntao eh foda demais
<ule> apt-get install xfce e pronto
<ule> lembro da epoca q tinha q compilar tudo
<ule> sofrimento danado
<ule> dae tinha q editar o xf86config
<ule> frequencia horizontal
<ule> wtf
<ule> ubuntu ^^
<shallwe> ule, sim é bem fácil só dar o comando e já era :)
<shallwe> que interessante esse elementary OS, bem limpo e rápido
<shallwe> parece gnome 3 mais polido :)
<ule> shallwe: esse q parece um macos?
<shallwe> ule, sim
<shallwe> mas ele nao se parece com mac kkk
<shallwe> ele tem o dock em baixo só isso
<ule> haha eh
<shallwe> sem bem que o global bar acho que surgiu no mac, agora não sei
<shallwe> depois veio no unity e é o que eu acho mais magnífico, ainda mais pra quem tem tela pequena
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> é global menu
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: o eOS não tem global menu, até onde eu sei, precisa fazer umas personalizações para funcionar
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, pios é estava vendo e não tem mesmo, mas o bom é que sempre tem alguma maneira pra colocar :)
<shallwe> como eu queria ganhar na lotomania só pra me manter e poder participar 100% do tempo com alguma ajuda no ubuntu ou algum software :)
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: 2
<ule> 3, mas nao ia fazer algo para ubuntu
<ule> no maximo ia doar uma grana para ubuntu
<edenc> shallwe: isso passa depois que você ganhar
<edenc> shallwe: http://bit.ly/1FRRTs7
<edenc> shallwe: esse é o futuro de quem ganha na loteria
<shallwe> puxa sempre quis fazer isso, trabalhar tempo integral com algo assim, continuo jogando e ajudando como posso :) até eu ganhar kkk
<hamechi> Olá?
<edenc> …
<hamechi> Oi, gostaria de uma ajuda com a instalação dos drivers nvidia
<hamechi> Para ubuntu x64
<hamechi> A placa é 640m LE
<edenc> hamechi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hamechi> Como faço para desinstalar o bumblebee?
<hamechi> Ele sai junto com o purge nvidia*
<hamechi> ?
<shallwe> hamechi, olá
<hamechi> Olá
<shallwe> você quer instalar drive proprietário é isso?
<hamechi> Ontem eu fiquei tentando configurar os drivers da nvidia no ubuntu 14.04x86
<hamechi> Com o barna
<shallwe> e deu erro?
<hamechi> Eu tentei configurar os drivers de proprietarios, aqui aparece o 346 o 304 e o 340
<hamechi> O único que nao pediu a tela de run in low graphics mode foi o 304.125 sem updates.
<hamechi> Porém quando instalei o prime inicator na hora do switch pela interface aparece um sinal de negativo vermelho
<hamechi> E quando eu rodo o switch da linda de comando dá que não existe ./etc/modprobe. (Alguma coisa assim)
<hamechi> shallwe, você tem noção do que possa ser?
<shallwe> olha deveria funcionar com o drive proprietário que você escolhe la nos drivers para instalar
<shallwe> tem aqui http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<shallwe> já tentou?
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Foi uma das primeiras coisas
<shallwe> e o driver opensouce dele funciona normalmente?
<shallwe> o padrão do ubuntu
<hamechi> O onboard sim
<shallwe> falo do drive padrão open source da nividia que vem, vc não precisa instalar nada
<shallwe> esse roda tudo certinho?
<hamechi> Não sei
<hamechi> Driver padrao?
<hamechi> Ta instalado xorg noveau aqui
<shallwe> é quando vc instala o ubuntu ele já vem com o drive padrão
<shallwe> esse é o padrão
<shallwe> ele não é o drive que a nividia fornece, é mantido pela comunidade este
<shallwe> ele funciona tão bem quanto o proprietário
<hamechi> Onde que eu ativo ele?
<shallwe> a única diferença é que se vc tem uma placa de video mais moderna top de linha o proprietário pode rodar melhor
<shallwe> e claro pra jogos também
<hamechi> Eu não consigo mudar a placa de video para a offboard
<shallwe> hamechi, não precisa é automático ele ja vem ativado
<hamechi> Tá, então não sei
<shallwe> vc tem 2 placas de video instaladas?
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> A offboard do notebook
<hamechi> E a onboard da intel
<shallwe> a bom, cara isso é na bios
<shallwe> nao tem nada a ver com ubuntu
<shallwe> vc muda lá
<hamechi> Como?
<shallwe> o ubuntu deve estar pegando a intel então deve ser isso
<hamechi> Eita
<shallwe> qual seu notebbok?
<shallwe> modelo
<hamechi> Svs13a17gbb sony
<shallwe> pois é, ai vc tem que procurar pela sua placa mãe, até onde sei isso deveria ser automático, não tem pq a intel estar funcionando no lugar de uma nvidia
<hamechi> Tem boot em modo legacy e uefi
<hamechi> Isso tem algo haver??
<shallwe> ve se tem opção na bios de GFX0
<shallwe> GFX1 algo assim
<hamechi> Tem intel virtualization
<shallwe> isso é outra coisa
<shallwe> deixa ligado
<hamechi> Execute disable bit capacibility
<shallwe> é em video
<shallwe> graphics algo assim
<hamechi> Não tem videol
<shallwe> north bridge?
<hamechi> Só Main advanced security boot
<shallwe> advanced deve ser
<shallwe> ve la se não tem as coisas
<hamechi> Intel vizualization ; Execute disable bit capacibility ; usb ports ; memory card slot ; optical disc drive ; wireless devices ; lan device
<hamechi> Somente isso
<shallwe> então deve ser automático
<hamechi> Mudar para uefi ou legacy adianta algo?
<shallwe> não
<shallwe> vc tem windows tb nesse note?
<hamechi> Tinha
<hamechi> Insyde h2O bios
<shallwe> primeira coisa vc tem que ver qual drive de video esta instalado ai
<shallwe> tem que ver se é a intel ou nvidia
<hamechi> No ubuntu?
<hamechi> Intel
<shallwe> hamechi, sim
<shallwe> roda ai no terminal
<shallwe> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12
<shallwe> e vamos ver o que ele pega
<hamechi> Intel Ivybridge mobile
<hamechi> Ok
<shallwe> só nao cola tudo aqui
<shallwe> cola só a linha da placa
<shallwe> por exemplo a minha: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850] [1002:6819] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<hamechi> paste.ubuntu.com/1245605/
<hamechi> Ops
<hamechi> 12450605
<hamechi> paste.ubuntu.com/12450605
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> na nvidia já tem o drive padrão
<hamechi> e aí?
<shallwe> dá uma olhada aqui tem uma coisa boa com 2 placas de vídeo
<shallwe> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/01/ativando-tecnologia-optimus-no-ubuntu.html
<hamechi> Ok
<shallwe> e por falar nisso vc consegue acessar o painel de configuração da nivida?
<hamechi> Eu vou tomar uma carona aqui depois eu falo
<hamechi> Já volto
<shallwe> blz depis lê aí
<hamechi> Então
<hamechi> shallwe, o 340 não funciona no meu notebook
<hamechi> Da a tela pedindo para entrar em low graphics mode
<hamechi> E o 304.125 da nvidia que não dá esse erro
<hamechi> Não faz o switch
<hamechi> Olá?
<hamechi> Tem alguém por aqui?
<edenc> oi
<hamechi> Você sabe sobre drivers de placa de vídeo?
<hamechi> (hamechi) paste.ubuntu.com/1245605/
<edenc> hamechi: tem cara de ser bios
<hamechi> (hamechi) Eu tentei configurar os drivers de proprietarios, aqui aparece o 346 o 304 e o 340
<hamechi> (hamechi) O único que nao pediu a tela de run in low graphics mode foi o 304.125 sem updates.
<hamechi> (hamechi) Porém quando instalei o prime inicator na hora do switch pela interface aparece um sinal de negativo vermelho
<hamechi> Ahh desculpa
<edenc> hamechi: paste does not exist
<hamechi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12450605/
<edenc> hamechi: você instalou usando o assistente ou pegou direto da nvidia?
<hamechi> Assistente ou terminal rodando current
<gol_> iai pessoal, alguém tem experiencia em criar animações a partir de varias imagens?
<edenc> hamechi: tenta pegar direto da nvidia
<gol_> plotei varias imagens de um grafico e gostaria de fazer um video ou animação mostrando a evolução do grafico. Alguém sabe como fazer isso?
<edenc> gol_: image magick
<edenc> gol_: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/anim_basics/
<hamechi> Então
<hamechi> O .run né , edenc
<hamechi> Eu queria saber instalar o .run da NVIDIA da ultima vez deu errado
<edenc> o que deu errado? é tão fácil…
<edenc> você só precisa ter os headers do kernel
<hamechi> Pode ser somente o genericm
<hamechi> Ou tem que ser outro ?
<edenc> precisa ser os headers do kernel que você pretende rodar
<hamechi> Hum
<hamechi> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/90279/en-us
<hamechi> Esse aqui edenc?
<edenc> possivelmente
<feioso> DeLonge lindo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Jonathan__> boa tarde
<hamechi> Eu instalei
<hamechi> E não entra a interface gráfica
<Jonathan__> Instalei o Linux Debian 8 em um Dell optiplex e el não dá reboot
<Jonathan__> O computador não reinicia fica travado, tenho que desligar manualmente. Poderiam me ajudar?
<edenc> hamechi: qual o erro?
<hamechi> Falava que estava sem os arquivos do xorg
<hamechi> Estou reinstalando o ubuntu
<hamechi> E vou tentar tudo denovo
<edenc> hamechi: manda os logs
<hamechi> Estou reinstalando
<hamechi> Log de drivers, edenc?
<hamechi> Depois que eu reinstalar eu tento te mandar sim
<edenc> hamechi: log do xorg
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Estou instalando o 352.41
<hamechi> NVIDIA.
<hamechi> edenc?
<hamechi> Instalei
<hamechi> Mas na hora que eu entro fica mudando a resolução e volta para tela do menu de login com uma resolução ruim
<hamechi> Dei startx agora e ficou tela preta
<feioso[Soneca]> cotei
<feioso[Soneca]> um vps na softlayer
<feioso[Soneca]> em sp
<feioso[Soneca]> 25 usd
<hggdh> feioso[Soneca]: uma frase completa por linha, por favor.
<feioso[Soneca]> hggdh: ok
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<toter> feioso[Soneca]: Por mês?
<toter> Na DigitalOcean começa a partir de 5 usd ao mês: https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/
<feioso[Soneca]> toter: digital é caro
<feioso[Soneca]> toter a softlayer o dc é em sao paulo, se for pra alugar em dc fora conheco locais q são 15 usd anual
<toter> Entendo...
<feioso[Soneca]> toter achei cara a oferta da softlayer, pensei que iam vir pro brasil pra bater a uol.
<Marley> Boa noite! Alguem sabe me informar como uso o memtest86+ no Ubuntu 14.04 64bits?
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> o memtest86+ é usado para verificar memorias ram
<nuno_nunes> e só dá quando fazes o boot
<nuno_nunes> selecionas o memtest86+
<Marley> Estou rodando num livecd e esta versao nao aparece a opcao memtest no grub.
<nuno_nunes> essa opção só parece quando tens o linux instalado e no livecd nao aparece
<gabrielli> quando eu baixei o ubuntu, dá um erro de partição. sabe o que é?
<nuno_nunes> erro de partição pode descrever o erro
<feioso> http://www.patatipatata.com/adm/
<Alex_______> Acabei de baixar o ubunto 14.10 e não estou conseguindo dar o boot, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<feioso> http://www.patatipatata.com/adm/
<feioso> invadiram o site
<feioso> do patati e patata
<c00z> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> hallo
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-19
<joao> boa noite pessoal
<joao> alguem me tira uma duvida?
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida
<joao> estou tentando  criar um pen drive bootavel do windows 7 no lubuntu mas nao estou conseguindo. tentei pelo virtual box mas nao aparece o pen drive. como eu faco pra aparecer o pen drive no virtual box?
<sammys> serio, não consigo ver videos do facebook, não vejo um monte de coisa por causa de um adobe flash
<sammys> que faço pra esse negocio funcionar?
<feioso> achei algo bizarro
<toter> sammys: qual browser vc. está usando?
<sammys> opera
<toter> É preciso verificar se vc. tem o adobe flash instalado...
<toter> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, se não me engano
<sammys> vou ver
<toter> sammys: qual versão do ubuntu vc. está usando?
<sammys> 14.04
<toter> se não for flashplugin-installler, vai ser flashplugin-nonfree
<toter> após instalar o flash, verifique se os vídeos estão funcionando no opera...
<sammys> conseguir resolver
<sammys> agora posso jogar meus jogos de cartas
<sammys> eu fiz uns etapas que vi num video no youtube
<sammys> e deu certo
<sammys> até que enfim
<sammys> flashplugin-installer já é a versão mais nova.
<sammys> Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:
<sammys>   libevent-2.0-5 libnatpmp1 linux-headers-3.19.0-25
<sammys>   linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic
<sammys>   linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic transmission-common
<sammys> Utilize 'apt-get autoremove' para os remover.
<sammys> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 6 não atualizados.
<toter> É para isso que estamos aqui... Não estamos aqui para ajudar os usuários a instalar uma distro linux para cada vez mais melhorar o conhecimento humano...
<toter> estamos aqui para ajudar usuário a verem vídeos no facebook :(
<toter> *usuários
<sammys> kkkkkkk
<sammys> o mundo é um lugar melhor agora, obrigada
<toter> sammys: peço desculpas... esta minha frustação deveria ter ficado em meus pensamentos apenas :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leandrw> boa noite a todos.
<hamechi> Edenc?
<hamechi> edenc?
<hamechi> Olá, alguém aqui para ajudar?
<feioso> hggdh
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> que legal esse elementary os, valeu pela dica :) um bom derivado do ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> só não consegui nem por linha de comando habilitar o dicionário pt-br, mas fora isso 100% e olha que estou rodando em um SD :)
<barna> shallwe, qual q é a proposta desse OS?
<antonio__> Boa Tarde a Todos. Estou a instalar o Ubuntu mas aparece uma falhar, desde já agradeço a vossa ajuda. "Falhou o particionamento do disco escolhido (as superuser) - Isto provavelmente aconteceu porque existem muitas particões primarias na tabela de particões"
<jeanlandim> Boa tarde
<JackMyDog> boa tarde, gostaria de tirar uma dúvida.... Alguem conseguiu rodar o playonlinux+wine no ubuntu 64bits?
<barna> +wine? achava q ele rodava independente
<barna> JackMyDog, ja tive problemas com wine no 64,
<JackMyDog> eu tentei no debian 64, porém ele estava apresentando problemas na openGL32
<JackMyDog> baixei os arquivos e mesmo assim o erro persistiu
<JackMyDog> estou pensando em instalar o ubunto
<JackMyDog> estou pensando em instalar o ubuntu*
<barna> JackMyDog, q erro q da?
<JackMyDog> ele apenas diz que não poder executar
<JackMyDog> tentei rodar o league of legends
<barna> vc ta tentando rodar um programa 32bits no wine?
<JackMyDog> a questão é, se rodar o playonlinux no 64, vou instalar o ubuntu na minha máquina e retirar o debian
<JackMyDog> eu tentei pelo playonlinux
<barna> JackMyDog, vc ta querendo rodar um programa 32bits no wine ou playonlinux?
<JackMyDog> no playonlinux, porém se eu n estiver errado, tem que baixar o wine também
<JackMyDog> sou novato em linux, caso eu tenha falado besteira, desconsidere
<barna> JackMyDog, vc só não ta respondendo minha pergunta. hehehehehehehe
<JackMyDog> no playonlinux
<JackMyDog> ;)
<barna> de boas ser novato, todos fomos um dia, estamos aki aprendendo.
<barna> JackMyDog, é 32BTIS?????????????????????????????????????????????? ou 64bits o programa q vc quer rodar???????????????????//
<JackMyDog> o programa é em 32, pois é do windows
<barna> agora sim!
<JackMyDog> porém meu debian era 64
<barna> JackMyDog, ja tive esse problema, rodar programa 32 no wine 64. pera q vou ver como q resolvia pq num lembro de cabeça
<JackMyDog> ok, desde já agradeço
<barna> JackMyDog, abre um terminal e cola isso. WINEPREFIX=$HOME/prefix32 WINEARCH='win32' wine 'wineboot'
<barna> vc vai transformar seu wine em 32bits
<JackMyDog> ok
<barna> v se funciona
<JackMyDog> vou logar no debian
<JackMyDog> e ja volto para dar o feedback
<JackMyDog> msm assim obrigado
<barna> blx
<JackMyDog> barna
<JackMyDog> após executar seu comando, o próprio sistema me instruiu um outro
<JackMyDog> "dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get update && apt-get install wine32"
<JackMyDog> eu acabei instalando o 32
<barna> era minha segunda opção
<toter> JackMyDog: Não tenho experiência em rodar jogos no wine, mas tenho uma pergunta: O jogo que vc. vai rodar no wine funciona sem problemas? qual é a diferença de fps entre o jogo rodando no wine e nativamente no windows?
<JackMyDog> funciona no windows perfeitamente, sobre o fps, eu nunca rodei nenhum jogo no wine
<JackMyDog> e minha primeira tentativa
<JackMyDog> parece que agora ele vai funcionar, está baixando um pacote que não havia baixado da ultima vez
<toter> faz um teste depois para comparar os fps's entre as duas plataformas
<JackMyDog> acredito que a do windows seja melhor, mas assim que conseguir rodar o jogo
<JackMyDog> te dou uma resposta
<toter> blz
<toter> qual jogo vc. vai rodar?
<JackMyDog> vou testar o league of legends
<toter> O league of legends possui versões oficiais para Windows e OSX
<toter> Linux? Não... :/
<JackMyDog> no site deles só encontrei windows
<JackMyDog> na real, instalei o linux para estudar, pretendo tirar um certificado ano que vem
<JackMyDog> nem era pra tar colocando jogo XD
<toter> Entendo... É um excelente teste para melhorar os conhecimentos...
<JackMyDog> pra quem não está acostumado e pauleira
<JackMyDog> ate colocar um icone e complicado
<toter> Rodando o LoL no linux, a performance será afetada...
<toter> "Lesser performance than running the game on windows"
<toter> fonte: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/League_of_Legends
<JackMyDog> criar atalho no desktop, etc...
<JackMyDog> imaginei que o fps fosse pior msm, afianl estamos emulando
<toter> O site acima menciona que o instalador do jogo não funciona no Wine
<toter> O método mais fácil seria usar o playonlinux
<JackMyDog> sim, estou utilizando ele
<JackMyDog> so que eu baixei o wine
<JackMyDog> porém instalei o jogo pelo playonlinux
<JackMyDog> ja esta funcionando, so falta agora atualizar para ver se vai rodar legal
<toter> Entendo...
<JackMyDog> são mais de 1gb de atualização
<JackMyDog> então vai demorar um pouco
<JackMyDog> ele me apresentou uma mensagem dizendo para desabilitar o tcp_timestamps
<JackMyDog> fora isso está atualizando normalmente
<toter> no site acima mostra como desabilitar
<toter> bem no final da página
<JackMyDog> sim, eu vi
<JackMyDog> bem, vou deixar atualizando
<JackMyDog> desde já mt obrigado pelo suporte
<joao> boa tarde pessoal
<joao> como eu adiciono mais uma particao no meu hd ? no formato NTFS
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<eduslack> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<barna> noa
<barna> boa*
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<vbucard> hi everyone
<vbucard> I created a usb bootable
<vbucard> but ubuntu system are asking for user and password
<vbucard> anyone can help?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> não sei mas eu devo ser um dos únicos caras da minha cidade que não tenho facebook kkkk
<shallwe> não sei que graça as pessoas acham nisso
<astroo-> nisso em...
<shallwe> alias eu criei um :) mas nunca postei nada, criei só pra meu sobrinho poder jogar os jogos no tablet kkk
<astroo-> o local perfeito para ficar mais infeliz segundo estudos feitos
<shallwe> wow sera? http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984533/software-games/amd-catalyst-15-9-linux-driver-is-out-with-tweaks-and-fixes-for-linux-gamers.html
<shallwe> kkk no face parece que todo mundo é falso
<shallwe> será que agora vai a ATI :)
<astroo-> e o o ego das pessoas a funcionar alem de criminosos
<astroo-> e so o
<shallwe> pEor
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-20
<yoshi> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest99321> qual a ultima versao lts do ubuntu
<Guest99321> ?
<Guest99321> e a 12,04
<Guest99321> ?
<astroo-> 15.04 acho
<astroo-> esta no site do topico
<Guest99321> como q faco para ser voluntario na comunidade
<Guest99321> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna_> magnific, vc ta usando o xchat pra acessar o canal?
<magnific> nao
<magnific> nettalk mermo
<barna_> magnific, hummm esse num sei usar.
<barna_> pq vc loga com ip aparecendo, desloga e loga unaffiliated
<barna_> tem q colocar um atraso pra entrar nos canais, ai da tempo de autenticar, ai vc só loga unaffiliated.
<magnific> ahn nao sei
<magnific> soh sei que eh assim
<barna_> no xchat uso o comando set irc_join_delay 10 em comando de ligação
<magnific> da proxima vez vou lembrar ele entao
<barna_> v se num tem um lugar q vc pode deixar ele fixo, pra executar automatico
<magnific> ta blz se for assim entao ta bom
<barna_> magnific, eu fazia isso antes tb, até q alquem me ensinou esse comando de delay
<barna_> hamechi, algum avanço com a placa de video?
<hamechi> barna_ ?
<hamechi> Tive um avanço acho
<hamechi> Mas não funciona do mesmo modo
<hamechi> Ligo o computador na tela de inicio do ubuntu aí aparece a tela com resolução menor
<barna_> q avanço?
<hamechi> E quando boto a senha a tela troca para a resolucao normal e depois volta para a resolução ruim
<hamechi> Sem logar no unuty
<hamechi> Unity
<hamechi> Vou postar a foto do erro quando eu uso startx no imgur e mando o link pode ser?
<barna_> blz
<hamechi> Eu não tenho conta
<hamechi> Tem um outro sitw para upar rapido?
<barna_> 2shared
<hamechi> https://imageshack.us/i/ex744FYVj
<hamechi> Foi?
<barna_> fui
<barna_> mas não entendi o q rolou
<hamechi> Deu para ler?
<barna_> deu
<barna_> hamechi, kra, eu tava pensando no seu caso, quem sabe uma outra versão do ubuntu resolva,
<barna_> tipo a 12.04 ou a 15.04
<hamechi> Dá upgrade ou tenta a distro mesmo?
<barna_> eu sempre gosto de instalar do zero
<hamechi> Saquei
<hamechi> Tenho que baixar
<barna_> hamechi, aki tem todas http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<hamechi> E a utopic vale a pena tentar?
<hamechi> Como faço para conectar a uma rede pela linha de comando?
<hamechi> E o xubuntu, kubuntu e etc.?
<barna_> kra pode ter alguma chance de dar certo, eu tentaria.
<barna_> conectar por linha de comando? ta na dispo de digitar codigoooooooossss?
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Hahaha
<barna_> vo tentar ir de cabeça,
<barna_> sudo ifdown
<barna_> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<hamechi> Gnu nanp
<hamechi> Entrou
<barna_> erro
<barna_> errei
<barna_> hamechi, vc ta conectado por cabo ou wireless?
<hamechi> Wireless
<barna_> alguma chance de usar cabo?
<hamechi> Não
<hamechi> Vou ligar hd externo com ubuntu
<hamechi> E operar por la
<hamechi> Melhor
<barna_> kra, eu só conectei por wifi em comando 1x, demorei quase uma hora digitando comando.....
<barna_> (y)
<hamechi> Me falaram que podia ser problema da BIOS
<hamechi> Tbm
<hamechi> Dela não deixar trocar a placa
<barna_> hummmmmmm
<barna_> agora q vc falow, ja ouvi falar q tem bios com essa opção, mas nunca vi
<barna_> pode dar uma olhada lá
<hamechi> Mas a minha não tem
<hamechi> Tem gente que falou que pode ser a BIOS que é ruim ou sei lá
<barna_> eu só tive assus e dell com 2 placas de video, sempre foi super de boa.
<hamechi> Maldita Sony
<barna_> quer dizer quando lançou o sistema optimus, demorou um pouco pro bumblebee se desenvolver e a nvidia cria o prime, nos primordios era mais chato.
<barna_> mas hoje em dia, ja instalei ubuntu em vaaaarios deles e sempre foi de boa.
<barna_> kra uma outra opção tb e tentar o debian 8 ou o opensuse
<barna_> quem sabe nessas outras distros funcione melhor
<hamechi> Ok
<hamechi> Eu vou tentar hahahaha
<hamechi> Tudo
<hamechi> Qual é a diferença do debian?
<barna_> já teste os 2 aki, funcionaram de boa.
<barna_> 1seg
<hamechi> Debian ou debian update?
<barna_> hamechi, vou te chamar num pvt
<barna_> debian jessie
<barna_> pera q te mando o link dele
<jxajro> Alô!
<barna_> opa
<jxajro> Eu tive que reinstalar o thunderbird e o firefox e agora os links dos emails não abrem mais automaticamente.
<jxajro> vc faz ideia de como arrumar isso?
<jxajro> Vim aqui porque não sei nem como pesquisar sobre o assunto :-(
<barna_> nossa eu não uso thunderbird a muuuuuuitos anos
<barna_> mas fica aki no canal q jaja aparece alguem q sabe
<barna_> as vezes demora um pouco.....
<jxajro> ok..obrigado.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jxajro> <jxajro> Eu tive que reinstalar o thunderbird e o firefox e agora os links dos emails não abrem mais automaticamente. Alguém faz ideia de como arrumar isso?
<eduslack> jxajro: Você diz no Firefox? Se sim, já foi na aba aplicativos lá nas opções do Firefox?
<hggdh> jxajro: vá ara (em Ingles) System Settings, system defaults, default applications
<Geese_Howard> windows?
<Lucassssssssssss> hell
<Geese_Howard> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<hamechi> Olá?
<hamechi> Alguém entende de drivers de vídeo e problemas de xorg ?
<feiosinho> alguem sabe um jeito de abrir o terminal via linha de comando?
<feiosinho> tipo no windows cmd.exe?
<KurtKraut> feiosinho, Mas se você já tá com o terminal aberto, por que você quer abrir outro via terminal? Reformule sua pergunta;
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: ele deve querer um atalho
<shallwe> claro sempre tranquilo :)
<shallwe> depois que instalei kde tudo se resolvou kkk
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: tipo Alt+F2 no fluxbox
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<hamechi> Olá shallwe
<hamechi> Tá dando muito problema na minha placa de vídeo...
<hamechi> Não roda nem por darwin
<shallwe> ola
<shallwe> hamechi: vc já não estava com esse problema semana passada?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: qual sua placa champs?
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> A placa é 640m LE da nvidia
<shallwe> vc é o cara da intel onboard e uma nivida junto?
<shallwe> é eu sabia :)
<hamechi> Sim sou eu
<hamechi> D=
<hamechi> Não vai nem com magia negra =/
<shallwe> o legal que com suas 2 placas de video tem um sistema que se faz pra usar as 2 juntas, parece bem legal
<shallwe> hamechi: e vc chegou a testar só com o drive padrão do ubuntu?
<shallwe> tipo instalar ele e nao mexer em nada?
<hamechi> Já instalei o prime indicator
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não existe isso
<hamechi> Já testei bumblebee e nada
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: seu sistema é hibrido ou optimus?
<hamechi> Como que vejo isso?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: bumblebee é gambiarra
<hamechi> Tem cara de ser hibrido
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: vish, se você não conhece seu sistema. complica
<hamechi> Tem acelerador ivy bridge
<hamechi> E a placa offboard
<Geese_Howard> bom, na verdade tanto faz
<Geese_Howard> qual o problema apresentado
<Geese_Howard> não está com a resolução correta?
<Geese_Howard> ou o quê?
<hamechi> https://imageshack.us/i/exz3yBcWj
<hamechi> Então, da vez que eu consegui instalar os drivers 352.41 no .run
<hamechi> Não estava com a resolução legal
<hamechi> Aí eu colocava a senha para entrar no unity, dava uma tela com a resolução inicial
<hamechi> E não entrava
<hamechi> Quando eu usei o startx deu isso https://imageshack.us/i/ex744FYVj
<Geese_Howard> vamos ver
<Geese_Howard> é, o X não encontrou sua placa de video
<Geese_Howard> lsmod |grep nvidia
<Geese_Howard> qual a resposta?
<Geese_Howard> se houver resposta, cola aqui a saída do comando dmesg |grep nvidia
<Geese_Howard> e depois, upa seu /var/log/Xorg.0.log em algum pastebin da vida
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos :)
<hamechi> Então eu instalei o 15.04 agora
<hamechi> Mas tá pior
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: e ae
<hamechi> Vou voltar pro 14.04 e refazer tudo e te dar o comandp ok?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao digo nada sobre graficas nvidia pk nao uso
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: você que sabe
<Geese_Howard> **quem
<nuno_nunes> a versao 14.04 já está sem suporte
<nuno_nunes> e sem updates
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: só um aviso
<hamechi> Porque o 15.04 tá bem mais bugado para fazer as coisas haha
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: optimus não funciona no linux
<hamechi> Não?
<Geese_Howard> não tem suporte
<Geese_Howard> e nunca vai ter
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o manjaro linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> em uefi
<hamechi> Por que ?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: por que a nvidia não fez
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> a versao 14.0
<nuno_nunes> 14.04 é lts
<nuno_nunes> espere um pouco
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu 14.04 tem suporte até 2019
<nuno_nunes> pk é uma versão lts
<nuno_nunes> retiro o que disse antes
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/5jA56vW
<hamechi_> oi
<nuno_nunes> ola
<Geese_Howard> olá, tudo bem?
<nuno_nunes> hamechi_, http://imgur.com/5jA56vW o meu linux :D
<hamechi_> eu entrei pelo ubuntu em hd externo agora
<KurtKraut> hamechi_, O Ubuntu 15.04 num pendrive em sessão live não roda na sua máquina?
<hamechi_> Geese_Howard
<hamechi_> então, eu coloquei o lsmod  e não retornou nada
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: sem o modulo o hardware não funciona
<hamechi_> como assim?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: nem precisa fazer o resto, já temos uma boa causa
<hggdh> abrir terminal sob o Unity: Ctrl-Alt-T
<hamechi_> eu rodei isso a partir do hd externo
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: cara, to vendo que você é bem novato
<nuno_nunes> já tentou desativar a grafica da nvidia e iniciar so o da intel
<hamechi_> sim, sou bem novato sim =/
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: todo hardware precisa de um modulo para ser "suportado" pelo linux
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, já viste o um print do meu linux
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: a maioria do hardware é compilado de fábrica pelos mantenedores da distro
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: mas no caso da nvidia, o driver é proprietário e vc precisa instalar "por fora"
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: sem esse modulo, o driver não funciona
<hamechi_> humm...
<hamechi_> tem como resolver isso?
<nuno_nunes> ele tem que instalar Bumblebee
<hamechi_> eu mecho há bem pouco tempo com linux e só usei ubuntu.
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: ter tem
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: mas sugiro você ler mais, conhecer seu sistema, achar um how to e segui-lo
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: kkk eu coloquei isso na internet pra procurar oq era e apareceu autobots
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: em caso de problemas, aí sim procurar ajuda aqui
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: sim
<shallwe> o robozinho amarelo
<hamechi_> eu não achei nada sobre o meu sistema na internet
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: esquece a merda do bumblebee
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, o que achas-te
<hamechi_> svs13a17gbb sony vaio
<hamechi_> tem muita pouca coisa
<shallwe> gente eu acho que o hamechi_tem problema com a placa de video intel, o ubuntu esta reconhecendo ela como principal
<shallwe> ele deve ter a intel funcionando no lugar da nvidia
<nuno_nunes> hamechi_, o que tem pouca coisa
<nuno_nunes> a intel no linux funcionam muito bem
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: é o correto
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: nvidia não vai funcionar
<nuno_nunes> não precisa de configuração
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: pois é e o drive padrão do ubuntu deveria funcionar
<shallwe> tanto intel quanto nvidia sem precisar usar os proprietários
<shallwe> a nao ser que ele jogue algo
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: nouveau é outra porcaria
<nuno_nunes> a nvidia precisa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> astroo-: ola manolo
<hamechi_> eu queria jogar uma coisinha de vez em nunca
<astroo-> ola
<hamechi_> haha
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: jogo == windows
<hamechi_> eu deletei o windows
<shallwe> hamechi_: jogo pro linux tem o steam
<shallwe> jogos lá a maioria roda tão bem quanto no windows, desde que tenhas os drivers certo claro
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: roda quais jogos?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: como assim? os jogos pra steam linux
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: quais jogos?
<nuno_nunes> muitos jogos da steam nao rodam no linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> sem mais perguntas
<shallwe> tem steam pra windows, linux e mac
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: como dizia, jogos == windows
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: kkk sei lá tem vários, dota 2, bioshock infinity
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: o resto é gambiarra
<shallwe> posso entrar no site e te listar mas pra q irei fazer isso kkk
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: pq estava fazendo-te uma pergunta específica.
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: era só falar que não sabia
<nuno_nunes> eu jogo um na steam nem no linux da
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: me pareceu uma pergunta vaga :) já que são muitos jogos
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: então vou ser mais específico
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: eu jogo final fight no mame :) e é um dos únicos jogos
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: qual jogo famoso roda no linux via steam?
<shallwe> ah e jogo agar.io com meu sobrinho online
<hamechi_> binding of isaac
<hamechi_> haha
<nuno_nunes> o counter strike, euro truck simualtor 2
<nuno_nunes> o o dota e outros
<Geese_Howard> mass effect?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: não sei não jogo muitos, eu sei que tem o dota 2, tem bioshock infinity, tem os mais antigos
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: não sei :)
<nuno_nunes> os mais antigos nao
<shallwe> mas bateu curiosidade vou ver aqui agora
<nuno_nunes> muitos nao foram portados para linux
<hamechi_> então eu coloco o windows em 100 gb do sistema
<hamechi_> para jogar
<hamechi_> e o resto eu uso o ubuntu.
<shallwe> left 4 dead legal já joguei esse tem pra steam linux
<shallwe> hamechi_: claro melhor opção
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: se seu foco for jogo, com certeza
<nuno_nunes> tenta rodar o race 07 na steam do linux
<hamechi_> não é jogo o meu foco
<nuno_nunes> depois diz algo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: sem falar que é sempre bom ter dual boot
<shallwe> hamechi_: mas resumindo qual o problema da sua placa de video ela nao roda 3d?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: zicas acontecem
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: se jogo não é seu foco, essa discussão é inútil
<hamechi_> sim sim
<shallwe> tb acho foi vc quem começou :)
<hamechi_> placa de video é inuti fora jogo?
<hamechi_> inútil*
<shallwe> mas quero deixar registrado no log que final fight pra mame roda 100% )
<nuno_nunes> o meu pc roda jogos sem problemas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> nostalgia anos 90
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: não disse isso
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mask of the volves
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: TKoF
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: nao conheço esses
<shallwe> conheço league of legends, minha patroa joga isso kkk, haja saco
<shallwe> hamechi_: cara, vc já fez isso de instalar o ubuntu sem mexer em drive e rodar algo?
<shallwe> pra ver se o 3d está ok?
<hamechi_> já rodei algumas coisas leves e anda tudo certo
<shallwe> hamechi_: então...
<shallwe> ele deve estar com o drive padrão opensource funcionando
<hamechi_> quando eu uso o wine eu posso configurar ele para usar a placa de video?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: esquece o drive nvidia
<hamechi_> ok
<Geese_Howard> hamechi_: se usar placa de video significa usar a nvidia, não pode
<shallwe> hamechi_: mas queé estranho isso do drive não rodar é
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: pela resposta do lsmod, ou ele instalou o driver errado ou o sistema nem tentou subir o driver
<shallwe> hamechi_: lá nos drivers proprietários o que aparece pra vc instalar? drivers da nvidia ou da intel?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: foi o que pensei
<shallwe> acho que ta a intel e ele ta tentando rodar nividia
<hamechi> Drivwrs da nvidia
<hamechi> Sim esta a intwl
<hamechi> E eu quero rodar a nvidia
<shallwe> hamechi: nao entendi
<shallwe> lá está aparecend pra fazer update dos 2?
<Geese_Howard> hamechi: esquece a nvidia
<hamechi> Está aparecendo que roda o driver da intel
<hamechi> Nos proprietários tem vários drivers da NVIDIA que aparece para escolher
<hamechi> 304 , 346 e 340
<shallwe> hamechi: certo, e aparece também algum drive da intel pra update?
<hamechi> Não
<shallwe> ta então é nvidia com certeza, vc esta usando ubuntu 15,04?
<shallwe> já tentou outro como o 14.04?
<hamechi> 14.04
<shallwe> e já tentou o 15;04?
<hamechi> Sim
<hamechi> Mas aparece nos proprietários um driver da intel
<shallwe> e quando vc faz update pra um desses drivers que aparece, ele não entra mais?
<hamechi> Sim, entra con a tela pedindo low res mode
<shallwe> hamechi: ai teu deus, mas foi oq perguntei kkk se aparecia intel tb
<hamechi> No da 15.04 aparece
<hamechi> No 14.04 não aparece
<hamechi> Mas nao como placa gráfica
<shallwe> bom pela conclusão de aparecer em um e em outro não é que o 15.04 deve fazer aquilo de unir as 2 placas
<hamechi> Vou mandar uma foto
<shallwe> blz
<hamechi> Pode ser?
<shallwe> sim melhor
<hamechi> https://imageshack.us/i/p1RoL5zsj
<hamechi> https://imageshack.us/i/ipsgkq3gj
<hamechi> E por isso estava pensando em voltar para o 14.04
<shallwe> hamechi: pelo que vi ele ta rodando o drive padrão
<shallwe> esse drivers é tão bom quanto o proprietário, por ser opensoure ele tb é atualiado, se vc realmente não for jogar jogos pesados nem esquenta
<shallwe> fica com ele que ta maravilha
<shallwe> agora claro e fosse uma ati, eu recomendária drive proprietário, já que a ati abriu a pouco tempo o código pro pessoal
<shallwe> a nividia já faz anos, então o o pensource da nvidia é muito melhor
<hamechi> Valeu gente
<hamechi> Vou saindo. Obrigado
<mtschmidt> Porque não consigo visulizar o You Tube no Firefox do Ubuntu?
<shallwe> mtschmidt: os videos nao tocam?
<barna_> mtschmidt, qual erro acontece?
<mtschmidt> Nao acontece nada fica tudo parado, nem abre os videos.
<mtschmidt> ja atualizei o flash e nada.
<shallwe> mtschmidt: pode ser o navegador, já tentou o google chrome?
<shallwe> o firefox está bloqueando conteúdos em flash agora, tem que dar permissão
<mtschmidt> Não! vou baixar e verificar.
<shallwe> mtschmidt: procura no google "htm5 youtube" que ali mostra como ligar o hmtl
<shallwe> html5, que eu acho que já deve estar por parão
<shallwe> assim não usa flash pra tocar os vídeos do youtube
<barna_> e uma galera estamos encontrando problemas pra usar serviços google em sistema linux, usando vpn tudo volta ao normal.
<mtschmidt> Muito obrigado pelas informações vou tentar usa-las, se não conseguir peço socorro novamente.
<barna_> mtschmidt, verifica se é só o youtube ou se o google drive e google maps tb tão com problemas.
<mtschmidt> vou ver Barna!
<mtschmidt> Negativo, Google Drive e Maps operam normalmente!
<barna_> então é o caso anterior mesmo.
<mtschmidt> TKS muito obrigado, consegui liberar o you tube
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: só uma correção
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: nvidia não abriu nada
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: o projeto nouveau é por tentativa e erro
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: engenharia reversa
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: na maioria das vezes, eles requisitam placas para testar
<Geese_Howard> barna_: esse papo está rolando mesmo
<Geese_Howard> barna_: quero ver essa guerra de braço com linux X google X operadoras
<Geese_Howard> barna_: como nunca vi, só ouço falar
<barna_> Geese_Howard, aki em Belo Horizonte, geral q usa GVT + linux estão completamente sem acesso aos serviços google.
<barna_> independente da distribuição
<barna_> testamos em ubuntu, debian, opensuse, gentoo, funtoo, slack, centos, mint etc.... todos sem acesso, ai vc mete uma vpn e tudo volta ao normal.
<barna_> só quando se entra no facebook q ele bloqueia pq fala q vc nunca acessou daquele lugar, e tem q autenticar a conta de novo.
<barna_> tai o kra q me ajudou a solucionar o problema. o astroo- q deu a dica da vpn pra nois.
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> barna_: "resolveu" não, contornou
<Geese_Howard> barna_: gvt aqui no MS normal
<Geese_Howard> pelo menos por enquanto
<Geese_Howard> barna_: tinha que divulgar isso
<Geese_Howard> barna_: eu só ouvi aqui no canal
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: bom saber, até onde eu li a nvidia tinha liberado o source, mas nunca s sabe né
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: onde leu?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: ela falou que nunca liberaria
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: só "blobs"
<shallwe> faz tempo acho que em blogs sei lá
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: é de certa forma não teria pq ela liberar o source pensando assim, pois é algo produzida por al
<shallwe> ela
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: faria competidores entenderem por demais as tecnologias que ela cria
<shallwe> mas a idéia é que o drive opensource da nivida está muito mais evoluido que os da ati
<shallwe> faz sentido
<shallwe> alias temos apenas 2, ou é nvidia ou é ati, claro que tem a intel, mas pra rodar algo mesmo intel não é boa, esta ficando boa agora ultimamente com os novos
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: o problema foram essas tecnologias híbridas
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: placa, tanto faz
<Geese_Howard> ambas funcionam
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas uma dessas seria bom
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: http://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-Accelerator-passive-cooling-900-22080-0000-000/dp/B00Q7O7PQA
<shallwe> credo isso deve ser pra renderizar
<shallwe> não faz sentido ter essa placa pra jogar kkk acho que nem serve
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: é para computação científica
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: renderização é com a linha quadro
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: verdade, sabia que este nome quadro nao me era estranho
<shallwe> e eu sofrendo até hoje, acho que faz já alguns meses kkk tentando fazer minha placa ati rodar o vdpau pra usar a gpu pros videos
<shallwe> mas só da erro
<shallwe> acho que não devo ter instalado alguma coisa
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mtx> ..
<mtx> alguém aí?
<aedigital> oops
<lestaty> eles nunca conseguem esperar...
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> mas nem culpo
<aedigital> vivemos numa correria louca
<ApenasMaisUm> '-'
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ApenasMaisUm> .
<astroo-> ola
<ApenasMaisUm> opa
<ApenasMaisUm> eae tudo beleza?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ApenasMaisUm> de boas
<ApenasMaisUm> tu manja do paranaue aqui?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pedla possi
<astroo-> desculpa
<ApenasMaisUm> hmm
<astroo-> pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ApenasMaisUm> suave to falando de IRC mesmo
<ApenasMaisUm> to com algumas duvidas sobre usar isso
<ApenasMaisUm> nunca usei
<ApenasMaisUm> clear
<ApenasMaisUm> saco?
<astroo-> le o privado
<ApenasMaisUm> como?
<astroo-> faz /query astroo-
<astroo-> bem-vindo ao canal
<ApenasMaisUm> Alguém?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> aqui e raro haver respostas a tal
<ApenasMaisUm> whois xGrind
<ApenasMaisUm> '-'
<xGrind> ApenasMaisUm, diga
<ApenasMaisUm> to testando uns comandos aqui
<ApenasMaisUm> '-' quase nenhum que vi na net funciona de verdade kkk mas ae esqueci do /
<ApenasMaisUm> mas se tu souber agradeço
<xGrind> ApenasMaisUm, comando do que? linux ou irc?
<ApenasMaisUm> irc
<ApenasMaisUm> astroo-: teste
<ApenasMaisUm> :x vou entra em um de IRC mas vlw ae o/
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ApenasMaisUm> Algum Desenv Web entre nós?
<ApenasMaisUm> Se alguém souber algum canal sobre desenv web e puder me passar agredeço
<Havens> teste
<ApenasMaisUm> kkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> astroo-: fala man
<ApenasMaisUm> ae um canal de desenv web pra nos ae sepa o/
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> merlim  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-21
<user7658> alguém online?
<user7658> ok
<user7658> boa noite
<user7658> Queria dormir sabendo que alguém alem de mim usa esse canal
<astroo-> ola
<user7658> finalmente
<user7658> já posso dormir...rs
<astroo-> estou sempre sem azar
<astroo-> a esta hora
<user7658> apenas consigo conversar com gringos nos canais irc
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xingling> tem como fazer os programas minimizarem quando eu clicar no icone deles na barra de tarefas do ubuntu?
<deadlock> xingling, sim: gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ launcher-minimize-window true
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<franciscomont> E ai astroo-, :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ApenasMaisUm> Alguém sabe como eu copio todos os arquivos de uma determinada data para um diretório? ( Pelo Terminal )
<Dead_Thinker> ApenasMaisUm: cp dir-origem/*.* dir-destino/ ?
<Dead_Thinker> ou cp -r dir-origem/ dir-destino/
<aedigital> ele quer pegar apenas alguns arquivos determinados
<aedigital> algo com ls e grep/awk deve de resolver
<ApenasMaisUm> Pronto pessoal, usei find e deu
<ApenasMaisUm> Outra dúvida, como eu posso estar salvando um log de todos os comandos que utilizei no terminal?
<aedigital> o arquivo .bash_history no seu home
<aedigital> tem este conteudo
<ApenasMaisUm> hmmm entendi, valeu o>
<ApenasMaisUm> Desculpa de novo, se eu quiser salvar alguns comandos para executar tipo um .bat como eu faço no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Super_Ape> Oiii
<astroo-> ola
<Super_Ape> Tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Super_Ape> estou bem astroo-
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Super_Ape> sou sim
<Super_Ape> E você?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> +- 1 ano de canal
<Super_Ape> Eu quase não entro.
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ApenasMaisUm> Boa tarde, se eu não quiser que as janelas de prompt fiquem juntas quando eu apertar alt+tab, como eu faço para separar?
<aedigital> tem que pesquisar se existe esta possibilidade para o seu terminal
<aedigital> alguns devem ter esta opcao, outros nao
<aedigital> voce usa que terminal? konsole, xfce-terminal
<aedigital> ?
<ApenasMaisUm> eu uso o terminal do ubuntu 16.04
<aedigital> nao sei qual eh o default dele
<aedigital> ele tem um menu?
<ApenasMaisUm> mas não necessariamente são as janelas do terminal
<aedigital> se tiver veja se tem algo como preferences, options
<ApenasMaisUm> todas as janelas do ubuntu que eu abro do mesmo programa elas se juntam
<aedigital> ah
<ApenasMaisUm> ae todas vez no alt+tab fica uma putaria pra eu achar '-'
<aedigital> "se juntam" significa que elas ficam na barra de tarefas agrupadas
<aedigital> eh isto?
<ApenasMaisUm> isso
<aedigital> ahhhh
<ApenasMaisUm> não estava achando a palavra certo
<aedigital> talvez com um clique sobre a barra de tarefas do botao direito do mouse -> preferencias do painel
<aedigital> haja algo que possibilite isto que voce precise
<ApenasMaisUm> ja tentei
<ApenasMaisUm> vou ver nas configurações em tudo pra ver se eu acho
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> procura no google tb por + ubuntu + agrupamento
<aedigital> ubuntu + agrupar janelas
<aedigital> se achar algo orientando como fazer para agrupar, devera ser possivel o inverso
<ApenasMaisUm> estou pesquisando, é que ele vem ja agrupando tudo, vlw
<aedigital> k
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ApenasMaisUm> Aí pessoal, estou terminando a facul e agora é a hora de fazer a monografia. Estava pensando em fazer algo relacionado a ubuntu, se alguém tiver alguma idéia agradeço
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-24
<ApenasMaisUm> Alguém ja fez monografia sobre linux?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ElDukeLoko> olá, alguem sabe o pq da interface wifi desabilitar ao abrir a tampa no notebook?
<LinuxNoob> Alguem sabem o pq da interface wifi voltar desabilitada após suspensão, estou ultilizando o ubuntu 16.04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,40GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,4GiB, 92,0% free ** Disk: Total: 213,6GiB, 79,8% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet
<alvaro> ** Uptime: 1h 0m 45s **
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> tudo bom ?
<annakamilla> formatei o meu note e agora ele tá com bug lascado
<annakamilla> formatei o meu note instalei o ubuntu 16 e agora o bicho começou a aparecer umas interfaces esquisitas
<Romildo_Vitorino> interfaces esquisitas? explique melhor
<hggdh> annakamilla: alias, não existe Ubuntu 16. Temos o 16.04 e o 16.10 (em desenvolvimento)
<annakamilla> 16.04
<annakamilla> humm vou postar melhor
<hggdh> annakamilla: como o Romildo_Vitorino perguntou: por favor explique o que seria "interfaces esquisitas"
<annakamilla> meu note não tá mais reconhecendo com wlan0 mas eu acho que é por causa da mudança do udev
<annakamilla> to fazendo umas pesquisas aqui na internet
<annakamilla> vou reiniciar pois configurei o home de forma manual
<hggdh> annakamilla: ah. provavelmente. systemd agora tem novos nomes para periféricos. Tua velha wlan0 agora provavelmente é also como wlp3s0
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<felipebhz> Pessoal, tô com um problema chato aqui. Tenho um i3, com Intel HD Graphics 3000 - Uso ligado numa TV/Monitor via HDMI. Simplesmente a tela às vezes apaga e volta. Como se eu tivesse tirado e colocado o cabo HDMI. Já tentei instalar os drivers da Intel, nenhum erro, mas mesmo assim não resolveu. i3 > 2310m
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<felipebhz> astroo-, ;-) Obrigado
<felipebhz> Ah, tô usando Cinnamon. Mas não testei no Unity ainda
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<felipebhz> astroo-, "Sim" - hehe Faz anos que não to no universo linux, exceto pelas VPS rs
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<felipebhz> Obrigado. :D
<felipebhz> Conheço e gosto do ubuntu desde a versão 6.10
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<felipebhz> Eu! :D
<felipebhz> Pessoal, tô com um problema chato aqui. Tenho um i3, com Intel HD Graphics 3000 - Uso ligado numa TV/Monitor via HDMI. Simplesmente a tela às vezes apaga e volta. Como se eu tivesse tirado e colocado o cabo HDMI. Já tentei instalar os drivers da Intel, nenhum erro, mas mesmo assim não resolveu. i3 > 2310m
<astroo-> ola
<le_> Sistema operacional e versão
<nuno_nunes> já viu o drivers do xorg compativeis com essa versao
<felipebhz> Ubuntu 16.04 - Cinnamon
<felipebhz> nuno_nunes, usei o instalador da Intel mesmo pros drivers.
<nuno_nunes> da placa grafica da intel
<nuno_nunes> nao e esse
<felipebhz> A princípio eu ativei a opção de drivers proprietários no instalador e conferi dps da instalação se estavam sendo usados.
<felipebhz> Daí ainda apresentava esse comportamento. Dps tentei com o instalador da Intel
<nuno_nunes> felipebhz, a intel nao precisa de instalar drivers
<felipebhz> Agora tô sem opções. Tudo que busquei no Google, ninguém tinha exatamente esse problema de "desligar" e "ligar" o video]
<nuno_nunes> porque a intel tem os drivers inbox no kernel
<nuno_nunes> eu nao trabalho com a intel
<nuno_nunes> e nao tenho tv hdmi para testar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<felipebhz> Entendi. Vou tentar trocar a opção de não usar drivers proprietários pra ver se resolve
<felipebhz> De qqer forma, obrigado
<le_> verificou a resolução
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763672/16-04-how-to-purge-intel-default-drivers-reinstall-intel-graphic-drivers
<nuno_nunes> veja isso
<felipebhz> le_, Está ok.
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo amd
<nuno_nunes> neste pc
<nuno_nunes> use este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core
<nuno_nunes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<felipebhz> nuno_nunes, vi agora lá. Vou tentar aplicar isso aqui pra ver se resolve hehe :D
<felipebhz> Como eu dizia em 2004, no mundo do Slackware: Volto em breve, se não voltar, é porque deu pau no X Server hahaha
<nuno_nunes> eu agora estou no linux opensuse
<felipebhz> Estou no Ubuntu por questão de comodidade rs
<felipebhz> Já volto
<nuno_nunes> e eu tenho 5 linux neste pc
<le_> Boa noite pessoal, alguem conhece o a aircrack-ng e o hydra
<astroo-> ola
<le_> ola astroo
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-18
<VendedorDeCouve> fala rapeize
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<V1k1ng> Alguem sabe um curso 0800 de linux para iniciantes que recomendam?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-20
<mmarconm> Olar =)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<owlcarrier> Bom Dia galera, alguém ai usa mouse gamer no ubuntu?
<owlcarrier> Bom se alguém souber algo sobre mouse gamer no ubuntu ou semelhantes me avise
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> fala ae :) , como vai vc ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  buenas
<aedigital> suave aqui
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> vou almoçar , outra hora falamos :]
<eterno_sonhador> Olá, necessito de ajuda, estou enfrentando problemas com meu notebook
<eterno_sonhador> utilizo o elementary Os e estou tendo problemas de calibração de cores
<eterno_sonhador> Olá
<eterno_sonhador> Enfrento problemas em relação à calibração de cores do meu notebook
<eterno_sonhador> É um Samsung Essentials E21
<aedigital> :\
<eterno_sonhador> utilizo a distribuição Elmentary OS, baseado em Ubuntu
<eterno_sonhador> e as cores estão totalmente distorcidas
<aedigital> infelizmente nao sei como lhe ajudar
<eterno_sonhador> tentei recorrer à calibração das configurações, mas não encontrei um perfil fiel
<aedigital> e pelo visto soh tem eu online
<eterno_sonhador> Tem horas que o vermelho parece laranja e o o azul vira roxo
<aedigital> neste momelnto
<eterno_sonhador> entendo
<eterno_sonhador> nunca usei IRC
<eterno_sonhador> esse canal tem movimento?
<aedigital> atualmente nao
<aedigital> alias eu acredito que a maioria dos canais br
<aedigital> estao bem parados
<aedigital> se voce tiver um bom dominio do ingles
<aedigital> uma boa solucao seria os canais internacionais
<aedigital> :(
<eterno_sonhador> obrigado :D
<eterno_sonhador> mas sabe onde posso conseguir suporte além do IRC?
<aedigital> talvez no forum da sua distribuicao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai ae :) , tudo bem ?
<Lucasjf> olá
<Lucasjf> kernel 3.16.48 funciona no ubuntu e derivados ??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon> boa oite
<Elfon> alguém conhece um bom cliente pra blog? o blogilo tá dando pau
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-17
<lavinho> boa tarde
<lavinho> estou com um problema com a assinatura do ubuntu no pc
<lavinho> alguem pode ajudar
<lavinho> ?
<hggdh> assinatura?
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-16
<denisbr> Ola
<hggdh> ola
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-17
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-19
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-20
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> boas
<mirqui> oi hg :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> bem, nada de novo. Apenas aprendendo Azure
<mirqui> azure é plataforma microsoft , não ?
<hggdh> correcto
<hggdh> mas eu trabalho com Linux apenas, não Windows
<mirqui> mas azure não é nuvem ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-22
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<fpastana> bo atarde
<fpastana> p ser sincero, boa noite@
<fpastana> !
<astroo-> ola
